#ubuntu-br 2011-07-11
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei como isso ocorre, melhor consultar alguém que esteja usando Ubuntu.
<HotBit> que?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu evito atualizações automáticas aqui então não tenho prática com essas coisas.
<HotBit> preciso rapido que tenho de reiniciar
<EduardeCalibal> Faço atualizações de pacote por pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: update do Ubuntu
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: update do Ubuntu 10.04 para 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso Ubuntu cara...
<EduardeCalibal> Como disse antes.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<HotBit> t+++
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: como eu instalo pacotes de skin
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal: como eu instalo pacotes de tema
<HotBit> como eu instalo pacotes de tema
<HotBit> esta dando erro
<sandrossv> HotBit: ?
<HotBit> sandrossv:  oi
<HotBit> thema do ubuntu
<HotBit> como baixo um melhor
<HotBit> sem ser os que ja tao instalados
<sandrossv> HotBit: não sei cara, não uso ubuntu :/
<HotBit> que isso ta tomundo me ignorando eh?
<HotBit> flows
<HotBit> todo mundo fla que nao usa ubuntu
<HotBit> t++
<sandrossv> hehe
<Maninho> HotBit gnome-look.org
<Maninho> escolha, baixe, botao direito na area de trabalho, alterar plano de fundo, tema, instalar tema
 * Maninho nao usa ubuntu =]
<PabloRD> Oi, qual melhor screen recorder vocês acham que tem pra linux?
<Kazenin> cara
<Kazenin> o pessoal fala muito no gtk-recordmydesktop
<Andre_Gondim> PabloRD, gosto desse que o Kazenin falou
<PabloRD> Hmm, eu também só achei esse bom...
<Maninho> qt-recordmydesktop é mais leve so para constar
<PabloRD> Vlw pelas respostas
<PabloRD> tou gostando de usar o irc =]
<PabloRD> achei que o irc era meio morto..
<Maninho> e só para constar também  o qt-recordmydesktop na versão 0.3.8-4 esta leve d+
<PabloRD> o encode on the fly sempre me deu problemas
<Pskol> so pra constar q o qt é pra kde
<PabloRD> será que a versão em QT é melhor?
<PabloRD> mas o qt não roda no gnome?
<Kazenin> deixa eu sair fora antes que comece outro fight
<Maninho> Pskol, só instalar umas bibliotecas e resolvido
<Pskol> mas tem q instalar..
<PabloRD> mas o gtk e o qt são só frontends
<PabloRD> dá pra usar por linha de comando :B
<Maninho> o que da pau sao as face dos aplicativos
 * Maninho lol
 * Maninho saindo de fininho
<PabloRD> porque o encode on the fly acelerava e muito o vídeos, quanto maior o fps
<PabloRD> Vou tomar banho
<acido_> opa
<HotBit> sandrossv: falso
<sandrossv> oO
<vitorlobo> como q ignora um usuario mesmo? /ignore oq?
<Maninho>  /ignore nick all
<vitorlobo> vlw
<PabloRD> Quando baixo um programa, e descompacto-o, onde devo colocar a pasta?
<Maninho> vocÊ precisa ler as instruções de instalação
<Maninho> readme, todo, install
<PabloRD> mas a instrução é somente descompactar
<Maninho> um dos dois
<PabloRD> e já está funcionando
<PabloRD> no caso o blender 2.58
<Maninho> tem um executavel?
<PabloRD> sim
<Maninho> chmod +x app
<PabloRD> no readme só diz isso: Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris: Unpack the archive, Then run the Blender executable.
<Maninho>  ./app
<Maninho> chama o aplicativo
<PabloRD> aham
<PabloRD> eu deveria mover a pasta pra /usr/local?
<PabloRD> /usr/local	Para instalação de programas não oficiais da distribuição.
<PabloRD> Porque não consigo dar um rm num diretório?
<PabloRD> consegui, usando a opção -r
<PabloRD> Quem usa o Unity?
<rmsraph> PabloRD: se vc quiser remover um diretório vazio use rmdir... do contrário rm -r irá remover tudo dentro do diretório, só não me lembro se ele pergunta... =D
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: por ae ainda
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: oi
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: e aew... =D
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: cheguei agora em ksa... =D
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: de onde
<rmsraph> tava jantando... =D
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyf1R4GAK1g
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: too slow , updating
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: 10.10 to 11.04
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: video +-
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ++++
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: achei agora
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: to eh meio que jeito
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: digo tem jeito pra achar videos
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sem jeito?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: to pensando em instalar o debian aki... o que vc acha??
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: quis dizer q tens facilidade com videos
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: acho nada rs
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu? nada
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: to chatedo aki
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nao acho a musica, a musica que me acha
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: boa! nunca vi essa!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: assiste esse entao pra respirar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2oTdKMF_HI
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: asahsiuahisuhaiuhs... pois eu vi algo sobre zeitgeist uns logs loucos aki... eu desativei esse negócio... =D acho que no debian não tem isso
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: eu uso essa:"EU NAO PROCURO PROBLEAS ELES EH QUE ME ENCONTRAM!"
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2oTdKMF_HI
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: "eu sou um imã para problemas so pode ser"
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: ta foda ver video now
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: chateado com q
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ve esse, vai gostar
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc q tem filha
<Pskol> rmsraph, instala logo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: nao rola conexao 0% free
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: assito 1 segundo do video e para
<HotBit> RenatoSilva:e vc ja casou? ou ta esperando o natal
<RenatoSilva> n
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deixa carregando
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: Are you waitting for chrstimas...?
<RenatoSilva> pq
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: pq se falou... so p isso
<RenatoSilva> eu falei o que criatura
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: vc tem 27 é?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: vc fala como se fosse solteiro, mas oras fala como quem eh casado
<vitorlobo> hum
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: nada, se falou assim, vc que tem filha, tipo, intao vc nao tem, intao vc nao casou ok?
<Pskol> RenatoSilva, vc deixou o HotBit indeciso assim...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: vc fala muito serio, depois se fala mo alegria
<HotBit> Pskol: indeciso kuum que seu v...
<HotBit> Pskol: to so perguntanto mano
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao tenho filha
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: nao pode nem fla nada ne PORA DESSA MERDA
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc tem
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<Pskol> HotBit, ignorante vc hem
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o kra ta andando na rua, para de frente pra garotinha, e começa a cantar (aparentemente) pra ela
<HotBit> Pskol: num, e o jeito q vc ta falando, eu detecto koisas ...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: to esperando carrgar para depois, cmo vc falou
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: seu eu fosse pai ia me lembrar minha filha, so isso
 * peregrinator_six terceira guerra mundial começa hoje ainda...?! o0
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: quando eu disse chateado, eh que tao fazendo palhaça por aki
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: no canal? tipo?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: ora falam que usa ub ora fala que nao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: aki
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: neste mesmo
 * peregrinator_six Linux PC-GNU-Linux-OS 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:52:38 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: sabe desanima, o Ubuntu nao eh bicho de 7 cabeças, mas eu so to no inicio
<HotBit> RenatoSilva: dai eu falo uma bricadeira e fica uns ai fazendo palhaçada, eu ja coheço esse tipo de bobagem, ao vivo e em cores
<Pskol> o HotBit nao tem senso de humor nenhuma mesmo
<HotBit> Pskol: nao eh vc, era uns users ai
<Pskol> mas mesmo assim
 * peregrinator_six 00
<HotBit> Pskol: eu tenho senso de humor so nao gosto de brincadeiras de aml gosto mesmo virtal...
<HotBit> Pskol: eu tenho senso de humor so nao gosto de brincadeiras de mal gosto mesmo virtal...
<Pskol> coitado de vc entao
<HotBit> Pskol: ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: é só ignorar
<HotBit> Pskol: eu fiz algo com vc?
<MarconM> semeion:
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: esquece
<MarconM> lol
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, quando alguem lhe encomodar aqui, se faz igual vou fazer agora...
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, presta atenção...
<HotBit> Pskol: eu te ofendi? ofendi alguem da sua famlia? se o fiz peço desculpas nao foi prposital.
<meCHUPA> boa noite povo bonito do planeta ubuntu! :D
<HotBit> Pskol: com cereza direferenças de idade sao foda
<meCHUPA> Pskol, boa noite querido!
<Pskol> HotBit, so to dizneod q eu fdisse uma frase e vc saiu xingando tudo
<MarconM> Maninho:
<MarconM> ta ae man
<Pskol> mas eu nao ligo pra isso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sou _42 agora
<meCHUPA> Pskol, eu lhe amo fiote, do fundo de meu coração! :D
 * RenatoSilva _42
<HotBit> Pskol: fraze maliciosa,
<Pskol> HotBit, vc ta se auto bulinando
<Pskol> hauhauha
<HotBit> _42: toda horas
<HotBit> Pskol: esque ta. deixa
<Pskol> meCHUPA, quanta criatividade hauheuhuee
<_42> HotBit: sim toda hora pq
<meCHUPA> Pskol, e ai, vai ser agora ou depois...?! :P
<meCHUPA> Pskol, vou o brasil que me ensinou! :D
<meCHUPA> *foi..
<HotBit> _42: isso por que muda de nike? so curioso
<_42> alguem  ja leu o guia do mochileiro das galaxias?
<meCHUPA> _42, manda ai que leio agora!
<meCHUPA> _42, link!
<Pskol> hauhauh
<meCHUPA> Pskol, agora ou mais tarde tio, se decide ai po...!
<_42> meCHUPA: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
<HotBit> nao entendi o filme?
 * meCHUPA UAHSUAHSUAHSUASHUA
<_42> meCHUPA: dei uma overwallada, parece maneiraço rs
<Pskol> meCHUPA, vem logo que a patroa ta durmindo
<_42> HotBit: que filme??
<meCHUPA> Pskol, AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSUHAHSUAHSHA
<HotBit> 3 horas e 52 minutos retando. pqp
<meCHUPA> AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GOSTOSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<HotBit> agora eh serio
<_42> HotBit: o guia do mochileiro? queria ter visto
<HotBit> alguem sabe se tem jetio de fazer um backup de tudo do linux?
<_42> HotBit: pergunta muito generica
<meCHUPA> _42, KCT isso ai é wiki, cade o link com o livro...?!
<_42> HotBit: faz um dump da partição?
<HotBit> SEREI MAIS ESPECIFICO INTAO!
<_42> meCHUPA: problema seu
<HotBit> UM BACKUP FULL DO LINUX COM TUDO ATUALIZADO JOGADO EM dvdŚ
<meCHUPA> _42, ?
<Pskol> no google tem explicando
<_42> meCHUPA: 42
<Pskol> que o mochileiro da galaxias..
<HotBit> SIM NAO SEI TALVEZ SEJA DUMP SEI LA
<meCHUPA> _42, 42...??
<_42> 42
<_42> HotBit: backup pra que? o q ta acontecendo?
<_42> HotBit: ta com medo do 11.04 estragar seu PC?
<HotBit> _42: FAZER UM FULL BACKUP PARA SE UM DIA DE PAU TER COMO RESTAURA SEM PRECISAR DE REFAZER TANTO DOWNLOAD
<HotBit> _42: algo como copiar a partição do linux inteira
<HotBit> _42: to com medo de perde todo o tampo um dia de download
<HotBit> _42: mas acho q nao vai acontecer, mas se um dia supondo, se acontecer de fazer uma burrada?
<HotBit> _42: vai dizer q tu nunca pensou nisso?
<HotBit> :-DFULL REAL BACKUP
<HotBit> so nao sei se tem como ese depois como restaurar?
<MarconM> HotBit: cuidado para falar tanto assim
<MarconM> em varias frases .. voce pode ser kikado por flood
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> =D
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> :-(
<Pskol> HotBit, dd, pesquisa no google ai
<HotBit> para quem volx e coisas ultra rápidas nunca pensam
<HotBit> outra questao?
<HotBit> se eu quiser um dia comprar outro hd so para o linux, ha possibilidade de migrar o linux para o outro hd?
<Pskol> HotBit, dd, pesquisa no google ai
<HotBit> Pskol: pesquisar o q?
<Pskol> dd
<HotBit> Pskol: com os kranio que tem aki?
<_42> HotBit: vc pode tirar tipo uma foto da sua partição como backup e guardar ONDE COUBER
<HotBit> _42: como ?
<_42> HotBit: fazer um dump da partição
<HotBit> _42: agora eu nao to scando, nao sei que eh dump em linux
<_42> HotBit: tem q achar algum programa q faz backup da partição toda em si
<HotBit> _42: será que nao tem cmd para isso?
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_42> HotBit: nao lembro
<Pskol> dd meu filho
<HotBit> http://br-linux.org/2008/fazendo-backup-de-sua-particao-com-o-partimage/
<_42> isso funciona mesmo?
<HotBit> http://br-linux.org/2008/fazendo-backup-de-sua-particao-com-o-partimage/
<HotBit> serve isso
<Pskol> claro
<Pskol> se nao funcionasse ele nao estaria disponivel pra vc usar
<_42> quanto a copiar particao, acho q o gparted faz isso (pra vc copiar pra outro hd)
<_42> ese link eh de 2008
<_42> ve se o gparted faz backup
<_42> eu nunca usei esse dd que eu me lembre
<_42> disk dump ne?
<HotBit> O Partimage é muito bom para salvar / recuperar uma partição no próprio HD.
<HotBit> http://www.partimage.org/Download
<HotBit> complicou tem que compilar
<HotBit> _42: acessa o page e depois vd ajuda ae
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjPuCpUqpIc
<_42> vd ajuda?
<HotBit> _42: voce , se puder ajudar, que saiu errado
<MarconM> semeion:
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> to aqui
<MarconM> cai
<_42> HotBit: ve o video ae do dd
<HotBit> _4
<HotBit> preciso subir descansa um pouco nao aguantando mais
<HotBit> t+++++++
<HotBit> value
<_42> HotBit: vlw
<_42> the answer is 42
 * _42 is the answer
<beto> hey,existe algum programa no ubuntu que crie driver de cd virtual com o deamontool ou poweriso no windows??
<beto> como*
<shallwe> Fala galera alguém vivo ai?
<_codeman> eu to
<_codeman> rsrssrs
<shallwe> Alguém sabe dizer se eu poderei usar o gnome 3 puro no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<shallwe> Sem ser aquele unity
<rogerio> por favor como colocar a temperatura da placa de video no comky
<rogerio> ja instalei o plugins de temperatura
<rogerio> !
<insony> alguem pode me ajudar com o meu firefox que está travando ?
<xGrind> insert; oq esta acontecendo?
<xGrind> insony oq esta acontecendo?
<insony> xGrind: quando abro sites em flash
<insony> ptz... ele trava
<insony> dai depois de um tempo destrava
<insony> tipo orkut, quando mudo a foto ele trava
<insony> dps destrava
<insony> após um bom tempo
<xGrind> ta usando alguma extensao?
<xGrind> insony
<insony> nenhuma
<insony> alias, nem sei
<insony> já tentei instalar o chromium
<insony> mais
<insony> n instala --'
<xGrind> insony; aqui as vezes da umas travadas por causa do adblock plus. no orkut acontece isso direto
<xGrind> ue, nao instala pq?
<insony> não sei
<insony> dá um erro aqui
<insony> po
<insony> isso é ruim
<s0n1c-> alguem ai ja mecheu com smf
<s0n1c-> ?
<insony> meu processador é um quadricore
<insony> e ficar travando --'
<xGrind> s0n1c-; nem sei oq é ;x
<insony> fala sério
<insony> mais de qualquer forma obg
<s0n1c-> xGrind: http://www.simplemachines.org/
<s0n1c-> forum
<xGrind> s0n1c-; eu ja vi o forumeiros ;x
<s0n1c-> xGrind: o forumeiros tem propaganda...
<Pskol> alguem ja instalou o chrome OS?
<ElDeablo> caras, tem um fulando mandando um convite via pvt que é muito chato, alguém sendo importunado dessa forma aqui?
<ElDeablo> um bot chamado FZSqVYo
<s0n1c-> saibam ou saibão ?
<illuminarch> paladinn ta ae?
<illuminarch> Da uma lida..ehehe
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64:algumas-verdades-sobre-o-linux-&catid=4:linux&Itemid=34
<samuel> olá
<samuel> bom dia
<samuel> olá para todos
<samuel> bom dia
<samuel> sou novo no icq
<samuel> e no ubuntu
<samuel> instalei a versão 11.04
<samuel> e estou me adaptando ao sistema
<samuel> alguma sugestão?
<samuel> de alguém ai?
<HotBit> ajuda com 11.04
<HotBit> nova interface perdido
<HotBit> help wanted
<HotBit> puta que pariu de BUTU
<FernandoBasso> samuel: Olá.
<FernandoBasso> Um pouco.
<FernandoBasso> samuel: Fala aqui, por favor.
<FernandoBasso> samuel: Por favor, fale aqui.
<FernandoBasso> samuel: Tem alguns jogos pra linux, mas não são lá essas coisas.
<FernandoBasso> samuel: http://www.google.com/search?q=brlinux+jogos+para+linux+parte+2&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=HHG&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=viva+o+linux+artigo+jogos+para+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=1ec92a21f3882047&biw=1229&bih=495
<FernandoBasso> Dá uma olhada nisso.
<Arodnap> galera achei uma coisa muito cool na internet , mais fiquei com pé atras.
<Arodnap> por isso estou pedindo pra quem ja utilizou esse windows vista me avisa pra saber se e verdade
<Arodnap> windows xp  nasa sp3 sata  2010
<Arodnap> alguem ja ouviu falar nesse sistema ?
<gabezao> canal apropriado para esse pergunta.
<Arodnap> que isso
<Arodnap> so queria saber , se presta ou nao
<Arodnap> deixa ja me disseran
<anon___> Alguém pode me informar qual o melhor link para se baixar o ubuntu 11.04 32 bits?
<gabezao> baixa da UFPR
<gabezao> no site do ubuntu você ve os mirros
<anon___> gabezao: Qual o melhor site para baixar o do ubuntu-br.org ou do ubuntu.com que o mirro é da ufpr?
<rogerio> boa tarde como configurar o conky para mostrar temperatura da placa de video
<gabezao> http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/releases/11.04/
<rogerio> ja instalei os plugins de temperatura
<anon___> gabezao
<anon___> vlw
<Arodnap> o novo firefoz saiu!!!
<Arodnap> ele consome menos memoria baixa la galera
<gabezao> firefoz?
<gabezao> fogo em foz de iguaçu?
<tkruise> eu tenho 6 de memória eu nao to nem ai
<Arodnap> kk
<Arodnap> quem sabe o site oficial do delphi?
<tkruise> o google, o bing
<anominus> Madomal
<anominus> oi
<MarconM> bom dia
<judice> iae seus loco
<judice> freneticos
<MarconM> o.o
<tkruise> pobre Arodnap, geral trata ele mal
<tkruise> HAAH
<rogerio> como configurar wirelles no conky por favor algém pode me ajudar? estou usando o ubuntu 11.04
<Mano_Chao> rogerio, vc tem q editar o arquivo .conkyrc
<Mano_Chao> e no lugar de eth0... coloca wlan0
<fernandopaiva> galera, alguem ae ja mexeu com servidor SVN ?
<shallwe> Fala galera
<shallwe> Alguém sabe se no futuro ubuntu 11.10 poderei usar o gnome 3 nativo sem precisar usar o unity?
<Daekdroom> shallwe, poderá sim
<Daekdroom> O gnome-shell está disponível nos repositórios.
<HotBit> como faço registrar nick
<Kazenin> HotBit, /nickserv register senha e-mail
<HotBit> Kazenin: not work
<HotBit> Kazenin: nao vai
<HotBit> Kazenin: nao funciona comando desc
<HotBit> HotBit: ,/nickserv register
<HotBit> nada feito
<gabezao> aperta ctrl + w q abre uma janela pra colocar a senha
<HotBit> registrou
<HotBit> tava na win errada
<HotBit> pesei que era nessa
<HotBit> eu sou um tonto
<Kazenin> então é
<Kazenin> HotBit, /nickserv register e-mail senha
<nobrega> ferei o pindgin
<HotBit> Kazenin: como muda meu nick, ta aprecendo meu nome
<Kazenin> HotBit, /nick seu-nick
<nobrega> nao consigo
<nobrega> fica pedindo para registar, acusa senha invalida
<Kazenin> já ativou?
<Kazenin> verificou o e-mail ?
<nobrega> nao sei
<nobrega> ativei 1 vez dai deu erro
<nobrega> sim
<nobrega> tudo certo
<nobrega> nao to sabendo eh fazer
<Kazenin> pega o código lá no e-mail
<nobrega> a senha eh do chat ou a do emial
<Kazenin> cola aqui no IRC
<Kazenin> senha do nick
<Kazenin> vc não tá fazendo registro de nick?
<nobrega> tem como remover e registrar denovo
<Kazenin> tenta registrar com outro e-mail
<nobrega> quero que pare de aparecer canal do nickserv
<nobrega> mostrar meu nick nao meu nome
<nobrega> nao tenho outro
<nobrega> so uso 1
<nobrega> to ferrado nesse pidguim da vida
<nobrega> pq fui por esse
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<nobrega> (12:06:51) NickServ: (notice) HotBit is already registered.
<nobrega> FEDEU!
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, opa boa o/
<HotBit> olala
<HotBit> ops
<HotBit> melhors
<HotBit> ElDeablo: ELDetonator
<HotBit> atualizer para 11.04 mas nao gostei da interfa
<Kazenin> velho basta pegar o código de autorização
<HotBit> prefiro a 10.04
<Kazenin> é uma linha tipo  /NickServ AUTH inBzIulXaf
<Kazenin> cola no irc
<Kazenin> morreu a nota!!
<HotBit> morreu nota?
<HotBit> nao usa muita giria q eu veio po!
<HotBit> quer dizer terminou?
<Kazenin> quando entrar no irc vai pedir pra se identificar aí é /nickserv identify senha
<Kazenin> é terminou
<HotBit> Kazenin: tá moreu por agora
<HotBit> Kazenin: se nao voltar....
<Kazenin> não voltar o que?
<HotBit> Kazenin: tava ficando toda hora que eu ligava o pindgin traz apas
<HotBit> Kazenin: tava ficando toda hora que eu ligava o pindgin traz ABAS abertas
<Kazenin> ah pow isso é normal
<HotBit> so precisa 1 basta
<Kazenin> as mensagens do nickserv
<HotBit> nickserv e uma outra
<Kazenin> usa um outro client então
<HotBit> agora so tem uma ufa!
<Kazenin> deixa o pidgin pra xmpp e msn
<HotBit> to com 2 simultaneos
<HotBit> eh
<HotBit> se ferrar denovo largo ele e  fico so xchat
<HotBit> entenda eu sou cru demais, precsi aprender, mas demora
<HotBit> :)
<Kazenin> beleza
<nobrega> Kazenin, Aqui no xChat
<HotBit> Kazenin: aqui no pind
<HotBit> ai de pane
<HotBit> quaando vc manda msn para mim aparece nobreaga
<HotBit> a deixa queto
<HotBit> eh fueda
<HotBit> Kazenin: o amigo, ontem eu estava tc aki, em busca da solução para um dilema, fazer bkp da partição integral do Ubuntu
<HotBit> Kazenin: achei um bom app, mas nao sei como compilar e instalar
<HotBit> Kazenin: minha net eh lerda eu queria fazer um full bkp para guardar
<HotBit> Kazenin: para nao ter de gastar um dia denovo fazendo download se dar pane
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> por favor, ajuda escolher instalar:
<HotBit> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<HotBit> alguem sabe fazer backup de partição do linux
<HotBit> alguem sabe fazer backup de partição do ubuntu
<HotBit> ?
<nobrega> ?
<HotIbit> ?
<HotIbit> ?
<ElDeablo> Kazenin
<ElDeablo> sabia que o sempreupdate mudou?
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> blz
<HotBit> perdi download
<Kazenin> sabia
<Kazenin> #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> #portalsempreupdate
<tkruise> rtfm
<HotBit> Kazenin, queisso
<Kazenin> <tkruise> rtfm <<<< kkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<Kazenin> HotBit, canal
<HotBit> Kazenin, vazio
<Kazenin> vazio?
<Kazenin> não tem gente lá =P
<corrend> Tenho 2 links de internet um na wlan0 e outro na eth0, o problema que só consigo usar um ou o outro, como faço para combinar os 2 para aproveitar ao máximo?
<Kazenin> no caso vc tem que criar um load balance pra isso
<Kazenin> posso te passar um script
<Kazenin> e vc adequar a sua necessidade
<corrend> Kazenin mas eu teria como fazer isso usando apenas meu note?
<Kazenin> vc precisa de uma máquina dedicada a isso né?
<Kazenin> ou semi-dedicada
<Kazenin> 3 placas de rede
<Kazenin> placa 0 = internet
<Kazenin> placa 1 = internet
<Kazenin> placa 2 = rede local
<corrend> poisé eu vi que precisaria de um serviodr, eu queria que o linux pegasse o wlan + o ethh e em vez de passar para outra placa, utilizasse no própio sistema operacional
<Kazenin> basta criar um alias
<Kazenin> mas não recomendo
<Kazenin> pq de qualquer maneira
<Kazenin> vc tem que conectar 2 links de internet
<Kazenin> e a rede local
<Kazenin> como vai fazer com duas placas ?
<Kazenin> não rola né man
<corrend> nao dá pra criar uma virtual?
<corrend> e usar essa para o OS ?
<Kazenin> pera ae
<Kazenin> agora que eu entendi
<gabezao> da pra fazer bound
<gabezao> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-bond-or-team-multiple-network-interfaces-nic-into-single-interface.html
<Kazenin> vc quer usar os dois links em uma máquina só né?
<gabezao> porem não sei como se comporta, nunca testei.
<Kazenin> não quer compartilhar não
<Kazenin> dãaa
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkk
<corrend> Kazenin, isso
<corrend> bound :)
<corrend> tks gabezao
<corrend> vlw Kazenin
<rogerio> como fazer um programa inicializar junto com o sistema, mas com um pouco de atraso
<gabezao> crie um script q chame esse programa
<gabezao> e coloca um sleep xsegundos antes
<gabezao> e depois o programa
<rogerio> gabezao uma vez me disseram que é so colocar um comando antes
<rogerio> no aplicativo de sessão
<gabezao> nao sei se ele carrega na ordem
<gabezao> rogerio,
<gabezao> vc pode colcoar assim
<gabezao> sleep && aplicativo
<gabezao> na linha comando
<gabezao> e testar
<gabezao> sleep 10 && aplicativo
<rogerio> é que o conky esta inicializado torto no desktop
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,83789.0.html
<rogerio> Consegui valeu pela ajuda pessoal
<Thds_Mg> Boa tarde, a paz!
<HotBit> Kazenin, terminei o download e agora
<HotBit> Kazenin, volto logo
<tkruise> uma chuva de anonymous no canal do archlinux
<tkruise> sfaaados
<RadarZ> ž->tkruise<-ž:  ja ate vi 
<RadarZ> ž->tkruise<-ž:  o chefe ta la 
<tkruise> éé
<diegocn> boa tarde pessoal.... o que faço para atualizar o firefox? esse 3.6 está uma carroça
<Kazenin> diegocn, http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/instale-o-firefox-5-no-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<diegocn> vlw Kazenin
<HotBit> alguem ae sabe instalar UrbanTerror411
<HotBit> se alguemsabe plase
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, urban terror eh soh baixar, descompacta e jogar
<Mano_Chao> soh precisa dar premissao de execucao pro arquivo e boa!
<HotBit> link por favor
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, da um link please
<Mano_Chao> http://urban-terror.softonic.com.br/download
<Mano_Chao> pelo baixaki tb dah
<Mano_Chao> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/urban-terror.htm
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, um gerenciador de downmload
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, que ja instalado no Ubu
<tkruise> "Windows 8 terá uma função em que você poderá jogar x360 direto no pc"
<tkruise> big shit
<HotBit> tkruise, kredo
<tkruise> credo mesmo
<HotBit> tkruise, nao gosto de 360
<HotBit> prefiria um 369
<tkruise> n gosto de nenhum dos 3 só tenho wii
<HotBit> nao gosto de vg so pc
<HotBit> jogo tem de ser im pc
<HotBit> nao gosto de joystick
<HotBit> acostumado no TC
<HotBit> mouse
<HotBit> ...
<HotBit> tkruise, SABE UMGERENCIADO DE DN PRA UBU
<mcvj> Mano_Chao, põe o repositório do ubuntugames e baixa de lá
<Mano_Chao> mcvj, eu jah tenho cara... quem nao tem eh o HotBit
<tkruise> noo
<mcvj> Mano_Chao, blz
<HotBit> cold_bit
<HotBit> MCVJ?
<mcvj> HotBit, fala
<HotBit> nada
<HotBit> mcvj, nao sabia o que era m;;;..
<mcvj> xD
<HotBit> ja era pra ta na meia
<HotBit> urbanterror eh legal...
<HotBit> ChanServ, ChanServ eh moderador?
<tkruise> chanserv é o bot responsável pelos canais
<HotBit> vitor Pskol -(
<HotBit> pu
<HotBit> robozinho?
<HotBit> ele nao fala?
<HotBit> podia ne?
<HotBit> tipo invez de eu pergundar pros mano que nao tem etc perguntava prele
<tkruise> robot
<tkruise> na brasnet
<Mano_Chao> tenta perguntah... as vezes ele responde
<tkruise> eu tinha uns 12 anos
<Mano_Chao> (:
<tkruise> eu ficava flando com um bot
<tkruise> que chamava BenitoMussolini
<tkruise> HAAHHAHAAHAHHA
<tkruise> entrava no canal
<tkruise> "Eae Benito"
<rogerio> boa tarde fui tentar instalar um repositório e deu este erro Tipo 'ain' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list
<rogerio> o que que eu tenho que fazer?
<HotBit> prefiro pergundar pro help do win7
<HotBit> e mais rápido, nao enrola, nao faz gracinhas...
<HotBit> nao tira onda, mas tbm nao responde nada.
<HotBit> (-:-)
<HotBit> illuminarch, illuminarch  esse eh o kara!
<HotBit> illuminarch, = ilumina arch ive .h
<HotBit> illuminarch, = ilumina archive .h
<HotBit> illuminarch, = ilumin archive .h
<HotBit> gosto?
<rogerio> boa tarde fui tentar instalar um repositório e deu este erro Tipo 'ain' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list
<HotBit> ?
<Pskol> HotBit, oi que?
 * Maninho {{Skol}} {{redondo}} {{redondo}} {{redondo}}
<Maninho> Pskol tu trampa em uma cervejaria?
<Pskol> quem me dera
<tkruise> mijando e dormindo eternamente
 * Maninho chora sem parar ='[
<illuminarch> HotBit :)
<illuminarch> nada
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<rogerio> alguém  sabe como arrumar este  nadaerro Tipo 'ain' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list
<Maninho> rapazinho vou procurar no google
<Mano_Chao> rogerio... essa linha que vc colocou ae no seu source.list nao eh uma linha de repositorio valida...
<rogerio> como eu tiro ela?
<tkruise> puta que pariu!
<tkruise> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=dxhppQo3EYQ
<tkruise> HAHAHAHAHAHAA
<rogerio> eu ja exclui ela do repositorio mas continua dando o mesmo erro
<HotBit> vcs acreditam que ate meados de 2004 ainda tinha gente usando terminal-burro por aki
<HotBit> tkruise, vc vai ser banid por falar pala na igreja
<rogerio> E:Tipo 'ain' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list'
<Mano_Chao> rogerio, eh problema no seu sources.list... edita ele ae... e verifica se nao fico nada de errado pra tras
<rogerio> Mano_Chao como estra na sources.list ?
<Mano_Chao> como entra???
<Mano_Chao> edita ele ae.... no terminal... vc digita   #gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mano_Chao> e verifica se tem alguma entrada de respositorio invalida
<rogerio> eu entrei na pasta /etc/apt/sources.list.d e tem um arquivo la com o mesmo nome que o erro mas na gedit /etc/apt/sources.list não tem nenhum arquivo com o nome do erro!
<Mano_Chao> ixi cara... acho que ce tah confundindo as coisas ae...
<Mano_Chao> dentro da pasta /etc/apt tem que ter um arquivo chamado sources.list... o comando gedit serve pra editar esse arquivo...
<rogerio> eu abri ele no terminal mas não tem nenhuma linha com o nome do erro "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list
<rogerio> "
<rogerio> usei o comando que vc mandou
<Mano_Chao> podecre...
<Mano_Chao> esse erro dah hora que vc executa qual comando???
<rogerio> sudo apt-get update
<Mano_Chao> cola o seu sources.list no pastebin pra gente dah uma olhada
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, tá aí brow ?
<Arodnap> e ai galera
<Arodnap> radio blast uma explosao de conteudo
<Arodnap> hahhahahah
<Arodnap> bt para todos
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> estou com firewall com uma porta desconhecida
<moskvat> 734 alguém conhece essa porta
<rmsraph> Alguém pq o ubuntu não carrega o tema normalmente quando liga o pc??
<Daekdroom> rmsraph, qual versão?
<Arodnap> sei nao
<rogerio> eu entrei no "sistema de arquivo¨  depois na pasta "etc" depois na "apt" depois na "source.list.d" e nesta pasta tem um arquivo chamado "kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list " mas não tem como apagar este arquivo e eu não sei usar este site  " pastebin"
<rmsraph> Daekdroom: 11.04
<Mano_Chao> vc nao precisa entrar nessa pasta sorce.list.d
<sandrossv> Que bicho chato esse que fica mandando msg pvt
<rogerio> ve se eu fiz certo
<HotBit> AHAHAHAH FOI SUSPENSO DO YAHOOOO
<Mano_Chao> dentro da pasta apt tem que ter o arquivo sources.list...
<HotBit> YAHOO VAI TOMA NO C...
<rogerio> o link que eu passei para vc do pastebin esta correto?
<Mano_Chao> deu certo sim...   (:
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer se tem como dar permissao nos arquivos das sub-pastas na pasta www com cmd?
<Duka_Aprendiz> preciso abrir os aquivos pelo netbeans porem como foi colado a pasta dentro da www cada arquivo que vou abri pela 1vz tem que da permissao manualmente
<rmsraph> No pidgin como faz para procurar contatos? aqui no meu ele só procura os disponíveis...
<_codeman> Duka_Aprendiz, sim
<Duka_Aprendiz> _codeman: pode me passa o cmd?
<sandrossv> Duka_Aprendiz: chmod
<_codeman> chmod -R 777 nome_pasta
<_codeman> isso funfa
<_codeman> agora tem q testar ai
<_codeman> isso eh permissao total
<_codeman> se caso naum quiser tenta limitar a permisao
<Duka_Aprendiz> _codeman: blz, funciona como no filezilla, depois de enviar tem q dar permissao?
<_codeman> Duka_Aprendiz,  olha isso http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Entendento-o-comando-chmod
<Duka_Aprendiz> _codeman: ok
<_codeman> cara tem varias formas de fazer algo .. soh q preciso saber oq vc esta fazendo ao certo
<_codeman> hehehe
<rogerio> boa tarde fui tentar instalar um repositório e deu este erro Tipo 'ain' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list
<rogerio> e não da para instalar programas nem atualizar os repositórios
<Daekdroom> rogerio, 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list' num terminal
<rogerio> Darkdroom valeu resolvido meu problema
<Duka_Aprendiz> _codeman: nao consegui fazer, quero que outros tenha permissao e leiura e escrita
<Duka_Aprendiz> _codeman: /var/www/ProjetosNetBeansPHP tudo que tiver dentro dessa pasta quero que outros tenha permissao de ler e escrever
<rogerio> alguém conhece um programa que abra arquivo ".zim"?
<HotBit> so em repositorios deb http://archive.ubuntugames.org ubuntugames main
<HotBit> como adionar isso em repositorios deb http://archive.ubuntugames.org ubuntugames main
<HotBit> chave de repositorio falhando ao add "deb http://archive.ubuntugames.org ubuntugames main"
<HotBit> oque esta errado?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ôlas; mas já adicionou o canal?
<HotBit> ja
<HotBit> baixei a key
<HotBit> nao sei add a key
<Giverny> HotBit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ZandreBran> HotBit, conforme a página do ubuntugames, em canais de software, na aba autenticação; importar arquivo chave
<HotBit> importei deu erro mesmo assim
<HotBit> perai
<HotBit> acho que tem que destivar a antiga (codigo fonte)
<ZandreBran> sim, HotBit, tem que desabivar o código fonte
<HotBit> deu certo
<HotBit> ta
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, viu o video tuto que ensina o cmando dd que lhe mandei ontem...?!
<peregrinator_six> *comando...
<HotBit> egora
<HotBit> que eh usar o central
<HotBit> adicionei a chaves e agora
<ZandreBran> HotBit, atualiza com update e procura pelos pacotes que quer adicionar
<HotBit> ZandreBran, to perdito, au adicionei foi ate facil mas nao sei o que mudou
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao seu procurar lista dos jogos so para ver onde ta
<HotBit> ZandreBran, e uma lista eu acho de jogos do ubujogos
<HotBit> ZandreBran, so que eu nao to achando onde foi
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642186
<HotBit> ZandreBran, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642186
<HotBit> ZandreBran, como alguem do MNS conecta comigo eu vejo ele offline mas chat?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, como isso pode?
<HotBit> pq linux fica mudando de nome... nas coias...UNITY
<peregrinator_six> ?
<HotBit> oque eh mmorpg
<peregrinator_six> jogo massivo, on line...
<Giverny> Massive Multplayer online Rolling player game
<HotBit> massa
<HotBit> tipo css:s
<HotBit> Giverny, proque contato do MNS no pindgin ta offline mas eu consigo chat?
<Pskol> nossa como q vcs aguenta esse cara
<Giverny> aheuaheuahe
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<HotBit> eu nao sabia disso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642209
<peregrinator_six> OmegaRed, boa noite, manda ai o "OMEGA DESTROYER"
<OmegaRed> =D
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<SenhorBazoo> ElDeablo, o/
<SenhorBazoo> ElDeablo, velho qual é aquele site de wallpapers que vc mandou naquele dia?
<ElDeablo> não sei do que você esta falando
<SenhorBazoo> ElDeablo, sou eu Kazenin
<ElDeablo> não lembro
<SenhorBazoo> mandou pelo twitter acho
<ElDeablo> SenhorBazoo vcs com essa mania de troca de nick
<SenhorBazoo> ElDeablo, ^^/
<ElDeablo> vixe, não lembro não
<SenhorBazoo> mas não mudou muito não
<SenhorBazoo> Kazenin é do Jiraya
<SenhorBazoo> SenhorBazoo é do Changeman
<gabezao> e sabe o seu secu?
<gabezao> secu é do meu pau!
<gabezao> :D
<SenhorBazoo> gabezao, e é ?
<gabezao> nao sei
<gabezao> é?
<SenhorBazoo> kkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> EAOHHEAOEHOHOAE
<SenhorBazoo> gabezao, tá devasso hein bicho
<gabezao> http://www.treta.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tumblr_lninf3mfRB1qfakjxo1_500.jpg
<SenhorBazoo> tá véi hein
<ElDeablo> legal é quando algum op ver o que foi escrito kkkkk
<SenhorBazoo> fiquei até quieto já
<SenhorBazoo> =D
<HotBit> driver de video aponta ativado mas nao em uso esta ok?
<Porcks> ai alguem sabe como descobrir o ip real no modo texto?
<Kazenin> IP real ???
<Kazenin> ou IP público?
<Kazenin> todo IP é real
<Porcks> aff
<Kazenin> só que existem os IPs públicos e privados
<Porcks> vc realmente não entendeu?
<HotBit> naum
<Porcks> ou quer ficar enrolando
<gabezao> Porcks,
<Kazenin> quero ficar enrolando
<gabezao> oia o respeito!
<gabezao> se nao. nao te ensino criança
<gabezao> eahohoeahohoeaho
<HotBit> nao pode falar coisa suja aki
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/05/shell-script-para-capturar-seu-ip.html
<gabezao> esse blog é o melhor do mundo!
<Kazenin> gabezao, tinotapa é o cara hein
<HotBit> pq meu ip eu querer
<Kazenin> gabezao, é tutô!!
<HotBit> nao rola nada serio nisso
<HotBit> driver de video esta ativo mas nao em uso o que significa?
<Kazenin> que não está ativo
<HotBit> Kazenin, i?
<Kazenin> só isso !!!
<peregrinator_six> ativa ele..
<HotBit> komo?
<HotBit> eu ativei
<HotBit> ta green
<gabezao> tem q reniniciar :)
<gabezao> pq ele compila o modulo
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> ta
<HotBit> restart restart... restart de novo
<HotBit> af
<HotBit> parece winxp, ...:)
<gabezao> você usou dorgas HotBit ?
<HotBit> komo se cata  um pouco de velociade do server da operadora internet
<HotBit> gabezao, keisso sou limpo ate o teto
<HotBit> gabezao, SO umaa cevinha de vez em quando
<gabezao> tchau!
<Kazenin> gabezao, pera ae pow
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> ehoahoeahoea
<Porcks> gabezao, o site retornou isso: Current IP Address: 10.20.20.10 esse é o IP da rede wi-fi não é o ip valido
<gabezao> tem squid então ae?
<Kazenin> ip valido <<<  Elí, lamá sabactani !!!
<HotBit> pergunta: pode alguem mandar um vírus pro celular mesmo este celular nao tendo internert? tipo, enquanto pergunta algo para o recepor manda o virus?
<Pskol> acabei de mandar um pra vc HotBit
<HotBit> Pskol, eu sei
<HotBit> Pskol, to faland serio
<gabezao> recepor?
<gabezao> qq é isso?
<HotBit> Pskol, meu celular fiou louco depois de eu receber uma chamada "errada"
<HotBit> Pskol, tava tudo bem ate no dia D
<gabezao> HotBit,
<gabezao> troque de celular..
<gabezao> pegou virus
<gabezao> nao tem mai salvação...
<HotBit> nao da, falta ums $$$$,$$
<HotBit> gabezao, eh cerio , nao me enrola por
<HotBit> gabezao, ele fica re-iniciando o tempo todo
<HotBit> gabezao, ele fica re-iniciando o tempo todo de tempo em tempo
<gabezao> sim
<gabezao> é o virus
<gabezao> happy 99
<HotBit> gabezao, como q tira
<HotBit> gabezao, fala serio gozaçao nao vale
<paladinn> é bios
<HotBit> gabezao, 2 coisas, 1 como tira; 2 como evitar novo
<HotBit> vppqp
<HotBit> eu to falando zerio nam me zua so pq eu nao conheço
<HotBit> chatice po!
<paladinn> ngm ta zoando, tão até ajudando
<HotBit> to vendo rs.rs.rs...
<paladinn> vc deve ser mimado d+
<HotBit> vtf
<HotBit> voce ta falando d+
<illuminarch> HotBit paladinn :(
<paladinn> ker ficar sem internet ?
<HotBit> xi, começou....
<gabezao> h4xor
<HotBit> pq tem gente assim no muno senhor DEUS
<gabezao> vs. celular man
<paladinn> nmap...
<HotBit> gabezao, fla serio eh ou nao virus
<gabezao> vo saber
<gabezao> olhe minha cara de bola de cristal
<gabezao> porra.
<HotBit> paladinn, vc entende de celular
<HotBit> paladinn, dos mais simples?
<paladinn> nao nunca vi só ouço falar
<paladinn> errei rs
<HotBit> paladinn, fala ae, na verdade sem zueira tem essa possibilidade tem?
<HotBit> virus nao tem que ser projetado para um SO específico
<paladinn> é fonte
<HotBit> paladinn, fonte? a fonte eh externa )
<gabezao> HOAEHHEHEHOAHOEAHEOAHOHEAO
<gabezao> troca a fonte, coloca uma atx.
<HotBit> eh foda
<paladinn> cara
<HotBit> falar cerio so se eles estiverem afim , oh senhor...
<paladinn> sou tão viciado nessas disgraças q vc acaba lendo a mente de todo mundo quando vai da suporte
<gabezao> vo falar "CERIO"
<paladinn> incrivel
<HotBit> ou seja NUKA
<HotBit> s e c = perto demais
<gabezao> EAOHHAEOHOEAHOEAHOAOH
<HotBit> digitador de longa data erra toda hora
<Danniel> chegando um novato no ubuntu
<paladinn> auhauh
<HotBit> os dedo na mexe mais
<gabezao> s e c no mesmo teclado né?
<_codeman> galera o montador de imagem num tah montando naum
<_codeman> oq pode ser
<gabezao> ai é complicado.
<HotBit> tem q fica empurrando, igual serivor vellho
<gabezao> que montador de imagem _codeman ?
<Danniel> estou querendo particionar o disco para colocar o /home
<_codeman> tipo tenho uma imagem arquivos.iso
<Danniel> alguém me ajuda? :)
<_codeman> e tento montar ela e nada
<gabezao> como você tenta montar?
<_codeman> tentei
<Danniel> acho que deveria ter feito isso na instalação
<_codeman> mas ai que tah
<HotBit> tem no 11.04
<Kazenin> Porcks, w3m meuip.com.br
<wagnergsantos> Danniel: está usando o q? o particionador do ubuntu?
<HotBit> tem um
<gabezao> como?
<HotBit> eu tenho instalado
<Kazenin> aparece no rodapé o IP PÚBLICO
<_codeman> eu usava o proprio montador do linux
<_codeman> mas nada
<HotBit> forius iso
<gabezao> _codeman, pelo terminal?
<_codeman> naum
<_codeman> eu tava usando a interface grafica que vem com o ubuntu
<gabezao> não sei...
<wagnergsantos> Danniel: acho q a melhor forma é na instalação, mas se utilizar um gparted vc consegue fazer isso
<gabezao> sei montar pleo terminal
<gabezao> ou usando o Furious iso.
<Danniel> wagnergsantos: nao usei nada ainda...
<Danniel> wagnergsantos: qndo instalei usei o disco todo
<wagnergsantos> depois, vc altera o fstab pra fazer isso
<wagnergsantos> se a sua instalacao for nova e recente
<_codeman> nova
<_codeman> ubuntu 11.04
<_codeman> soh q coloquei o xubuntu
<_codeman> pra ver se melhorava
<wagnergsantos> sugiro que reinstale tudo novamente e já faça a particao nesse momento
<_codeman> hauahaua
<wagnergsantos> Danniel: mas acho que com o gparted vc consegue resolver isso...
<_codeman> aff nem ferrando rssrrsrsrs
<_codeman> eu ja resolvi aq
<_codeman> vou montar a imagem
<Danniel> blz
<HotBit> eu perdi denovo aahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_codeman> valw wagnergsantos e outros
<_codeman> dei uma googleada
<HotBit> kara nao aguento mais firefox em ubuntu eh uma m....
<_codeman> e vou criar um script para montar a minha imagem  e pronto
<HotBit> t+
<peregrinator_six> Pskol,
<Danniel> wagnergsantos: achei um tuto aqui
<Danniel> wagnergsantos: http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/instalando-o-ubuntu-com-a-particao-home-separada/
<Danniel> :)
<wagnergsantos> Danniel: não sei se fala como fazer a separação pós instalaçao ou durante ela, se for pós instalacao vc vai ter q utilizar um particionador e editar o fstab, se for durante a instalação o processo é mais fácil
<wagnergsantos> aki, onde estou o youtube está bloqueado
<Danniel> é durant
<Danniel> e
<Danniel> qq coisa reinstalo de novo...
<wagnergsantos> Danniel: durante a instalacao é bem simples, dá uma olhada no vídeo q ele deve explicar direitinho, qq duvida volte
<Danniel> :)
<Danniel> na realidade eu pensei que ele fazia isso já
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, opa
<Danniel> pq no mandriva tava separado
<Danniel> mas como nao sou acostumado nao sabia o que era pendrive, e o que era a partição
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, pvt
<Danniel> noob!
<HotBit> ELP
<HotBit> como eu recupero download do Firefox, em 60%
<Danniel> o ubuntu já cria o swap?
<HotBit> nao sei q
<HotBit> perdi denovo o download em 60%
<HotBit> FF FPD
<wagnergsantos> Danniel: estou quase certo q sim, mas tem tanto tempo q não faço uma instalacao 100% q nao lembro
<HotBit> Danniel, sim cria
<Danniel> blz
<HotBit> Daekdroom, so informa a partiçao
<HotBit> Daekdroom, ops
<HotBit> Daekdroom, errei
<HotBit> HELPME
<HotBit> meu donwload...60%
<HotBit> qq eu faço ?
<Danniel> ok
<wagnergsantos> galera, até mais...
<PabloRD> Quem aqui usa o WeeChat?
<PabloRD> vale a pena trocar o xchat pelo weechat?
<Danniel> vou tentar pelo gpart....
<Danniel> falta paciencia para baixar as atualizacoes de novo
<nobrega> o bug
<nobrega> olhem o bug aqui
<nobrega> small bug: quando entei era meu nome no nick, agora e meu nick
<gabezao> o nobrega
<gabezao> na boa
<gabezao> manera nas drogas
<gabezao> eu não entendo nada do que vc fala...
<nobrega> vc nao viu?
<nobrega> gabezao, eu entrei apareceu menu nome no nick
<nobrega> gabezao, sair entrei denovo voltou normal
<gabezao> (y)
<nobrega> olha ai o bugao
<nobrega> kade meu nick
<HotBit> Entendi o bug....
<gabezao> problema de bios
<gabezao> OHEAHOEOHHOE
<gabezao> ESSE É O BUG
<gabezao> PQP
<HotBit> gabezao, se iniciar o xchat 2 vezes
<HotBit> gabezao, tinha duas sessoes do xchat, 2 processos
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> me explica mais HotBit
<gabezao> esse bug
<gabezao> vou reportar.
<HotBit> gabezao, isso eh um bug vou reportar, mas para quem????
<HotBit> gabezao, ? nao entendeu?
<gabezao> entendi.
<gabezao> OEAHOEAHOAEHO
<Kazenin> gabezao, o bios atual é o "do"
<Kazenin> d.o
<HotBit> gabezao, quem eh que faz updatede disso
<gabezao> O linus mano, manda e-mail pra ele
<HotBit> gabezao, tipo isso deve ser um bug?
<HotBit> gabezao, linus, ja aposentou vei
<gabezao> JÁ?
<gabezao> OHAEOHEAHOHO
<HotBit> gabezao, ja, junto com gates
<gabezao> é?
<gabezao> EOAHHOEHOE
<HotBit> gabezao, kakak
<HotBit> gabezao, falando serio emial
<HotBit> gabezao, se isso nao eh um BUG
<gabezao> você tem q idade HotBit ?
<HotBit> gabezao, 42,
<Kazenin> oO
<gabezao> AHAM!
<HotBit> gabezao, devo reportar em ingles? ou ptbr
<gabezao> reporta em portugues
<gabezao> pois ele tem tradutor lá
<HotBit> pera ei
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-12
<HotBit> vo repetir a façanha
<nobrega> gabezao, ooooo
<nobrega> gabezao, ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nobrega> gabezao, ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<paladinn> rofl
<gabezao> EHAOHEHOHOHOAEHOAEHO
<HotBit> gabezao, olha
<HotBit> como pode ser isso
<gabezao> reporta la pro Linus
<gabezao> que vc nao consegue entrar 2 vezes com o mesmo nick no irc
<gabezao> é bug.
<HotBit> intao mas
<Danniel> como vcs recomendam particionar o hd?
<Danniel> 500gb
<HotBit> Danniel, boa pergunta
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, pra que você quer usar o seu sistema operacional...?!
<Danniel> usuário normal
<Danniel> é para minha esposa
<HotBit> Danniel, RAM=?
<peregrinator_six> danio que ela pretende usar..?!
<peregrinator_six> Danniel,
<peregrinator_six> o que ele pretende usar no pc...?!
<peregrinator_six> quais aplicativos...?!
<Danniel> peregrinator_six: basicamente, internet e texto/planilhas
<Danniel> alguns joguinhos básicos tb
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, minha opinião!
<Danniel> músicas, seriados :)
<HotBit> Danniel, sugest: 10GB de Swap, 100 GB Linux, resto dados
<peregrinator_six> deixa 10 pra "/" e reparte o resto em 100 gigas pra cada se quiser ou menos...
<Pskol> 10 de swap?
<Pskol> o loko em
<HotBit> Danniel, sugest: 4GB de Swap, 100 GB Linux, resto dados
<HotBit> nao eh  ramx2=swap
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, eu faria assim, uma de 10 gigas pra o raiz e as outras de 100 gigas
<HotBit> eu to com 100MG de swap
<HotBit> eu to com 100Mib de swap
<HotBit> eu to com 100Mb de swap
<Danniel> bem, eu instalei usando o hd inteiro
<Danniel> e me parece que o ubuntu não criou swap
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<HotBit> se tiver 4GB de ram ta limpo
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, quanto de memo..?!
<Danniel> mas tem um sda5 (unknown) com 2gb
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, 500GB
<Danniel> 2gb
<HotBit> t++ fui, por hoje chega ,, boa noite a todos...;;;
<Danniel> "Swap: Na teoria, esta partição deverá ter o dobro do tamanho da RAM que o seu computador tem, no entanto, não a equipa do Ubuntued não acha necessário criar uma partição superior a 2GB para memória auxiliar"
<Danniel> existe alguma sequencia das partições?
<Danniel> swap, /, /home?
<Danniel>  /, swap, /home?
<Danniel> já li que nem precisa de swap para 2gb de memória
<Danniel> agora que fiquei na dúvida.. heheh
<ZandreBran> Danniel, deixa swap com o tamanho de tua ram somente se for note. isto porque ele usa o swap para hibernar...
<Danniel> blz
<ZandreBran> Danniel, 2GB ou mais de ram, para desktop; se for usar normalmente, pode deixar uns 500mg
<ZandreBran> agora se for trabalhar com imagens ou videos, aí vai precisar de swap.
<ZandreBran> Agora, se tiver espaço sobrando ai no HD, não custa nada deixar 1Gb :)
<Danniel> blz
<Danniel> tanto faz deixar o swap no início ou no fim do disco?
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, o meu tá logo apos o "/! raiz...
<peregrinator_six> ops, errei o nick...
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, o meu tá logo apos o "/! raiz...
<Danniel> acho que no meu não existe
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, ?
<peregrinator_six> o que não existe...?!
<Danniel> o swap
<peregrinator_six> a sim, errei a sintaxe...
<peregrinator_six> "/"
<Danniel> só tem uma ext4, uma extendida com 2gb e outra desconhecida com 2gb
<Danniel> opa. não, essa última é swap :)
 * peregrinator_six vá pra casa do KCT me enviar convite pra forumeiros em meu PVT seu aOhXe idiota... :/
<PingaR0x> 12231
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> testi é...?!
<peregrinator_six> rsrsr
<root> peregrinator_six: seria mais util vc avisar do spam, como quem fez e o que, pra staff
<root> peregrinator_six: ao inves de usar o canal pra xingar
<root> peregrinator_six: #freenode
<root> peregrinator_six: freenode nao tolera spam
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x, 12231 :P
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, tá lá...
<Danniel> numa instalação limpa, o que é recomendável?
<Danniel> deixar o ubuntu formatar ou personalizar?
<vitorlobo> [b]Boa noite pessoal.[/b]
<vitorlobo> Convido todos vocês interessados em aprender e praticar o que estão aprendendo ou que ainda desejam aprender sobre programação em um Challenge , desafio, bem divertido e organizado. Para participar, basta acessar o fórum: [b][blue]http://pzim.forumeiros.com [/b]( lá vocês encontrarão as regras, e saberão do que se trata com mais detalhes).
<vitorlobo> #
<vitorlobo> Para os mais experientes no assunto, convido-vos também para ajudar, auxiliar, dar suporte, contribuir com o projeto.
<vitorlobo> #
<vitorlobo> Espero que gostem e participem.
<vitorlobo> Grande abraço.
<vitorlobo> [b]Boa noite pessoal.[/b]
<vitorlobo> Convido todos vocês interessados em aprender e praticar o que estão aprendendo ou que ainda desejam aprender sobre programação em um Challenge , desafio, bem divertido e organizado. Para participar, basta acessar o fórum: [b][blue]http://pzim.forumeiros.com [/b]( lá vocês encontrarão as regras, e saberão do que se trata com mais detalhes).
<vitorlobo> #
<vitorlobo> Para os mais experientes no assunto, convido-vos também para ajudar, auxiliar, dar suporte, contribuir com o projeto.
<vitorlobo> #
<vitorlobo> Espero que gostem e participem.
<vitorlobo> Grande abraço.
 * peregrinator_six ham, cade o mimi agora... ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> omelete, good night man. :)
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  wassup
<program3r> Boa noite
<program3r> alguem que possa tirar uma duvida?
<Giverny> program3r fala
<root> heh. bola de cristal?
<program3r> é simples,
<program3r> qual a versao anterior a 11.04?
<root> fala a duvida, se alguem quiser responder, responde
<root> program3r: essa ai tem no site, heh
<Giverny> program3r http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/VersoesUbuntu
<program3r> hum
<Giverny> sempre assim
<Giverny> .10
<program3r> eu tenho a versao 10.04 aqui
<Giverny> .04 a próxima
<program3r> se eu fizer um upgrade, nao seria bom neh
<Giverny> recomendável é fazer uma instalação limpa
<program3r> é, imaginei isso, rs
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  tá ai?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, manda um atenção ai fiote...
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  fala fi
<peregrinator_six> perfeito! :)
<peregrinator_six> thank you!
<tortu> ola
<tortu> alguem pode me ajudar?
<tortu> estou configurando o kloxo cpanel e queria saber se da pra usar ns1 e ns2 com unico ip
<tortu> como q faço?
<tkruise> que zona esse natty.
<Mano_Chao> bom dia!
<tkruise> diia
<tkruise> que horrivel esse natty
<tkruise> ptz
<Ricardo__> mto bug?
<HotBit> como faz para jogar UrbanTerror, ja descompactei
<HotBit> newcon como faz para jogar UrbanTerror, ja descompactei
<HotBit> illuminarch,  newcon como faz para jogar UrbanTerror, ja descompactei
<moskvat> salve pessoa, bom dia
<Spiga> duvida besta. como faço para o libreoffice deixar como padrao a extensao .doc em vez de .odt..
<illuminarch> Hotbir :) nao costumo jogar! :(
<illuminarch> Hotbit :) nao costumo jogar! :(
<illuminarch> HotBit quem gosta de jogar é o semeion ou o Geowany...mas nao estao online agora!
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, eh soh dar permisao de execucao pro arquivo uterror.algumacoisa
<jamesades> !paste @ECHO OFF
<jamesades> SET nome=Storm
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'paste @ECHO OFF' not found
<anon____> Bom dia a todos,
<anon____> Qual a forma mais segura de eu conseguir a imagem do ubuntu 11.04 sem a infectar por exemplo... Formatando o linux comprometido e instalando novamente o linux e baixar através dessa máquina a imagem do ubuntu 11.04 ou baixar de um windows 7 atualizado com norton internet security?
<HotBit> resolvido, working
<HotBit> illuminarch, tava querendo eh saber com iniciar, precisava dar permissao...
<HotBit> illuminarch, eu nao sabia
<HotBit> illuminarch, jogarm eh so apanhar e aprender
<FascinioRJ> Bom dia, galera, estou com problema no meu ubuntu 11.04 e minha placa de video ati radeon alguem sabe como ajudar?
<FascinioRJ> anon____: acredito que sera mais facil vc usar um live-dvd e baixar a imagem do novo ubuntu 11.04
<FascinioRJ> anon____: como vc sabe que o linux esta com virus ?
<HotBit[TnT]> virus no ubuntu?
<HotBit[TnT]> FascinioRJ, que praga, tem virus no linux?
<HotBit> eita mundo veio
<FascinioRJ> HotBit: nunca vi um dist com virus
<FascinioRJ> HotBit: dizem que existe mas nunca vi
<Ricardo__> virus essa foi boa
<Ricardo__> com essa vo dormir
<tkruise> sim, existe
<Ricardo__> existe uns 50 - 100 rootkits
<Ricardo__> enquanto o windows tem mais de 50000
<tkruise> acho que bem mais de 50000
<tkruise> eu vou ter que formatar de novo
<tkruise> hahahahaa
<tkruise> eu desabilitei o desktop wall e o unity
<tkruise> pelo compiz config
<tkruise> agora sumiu tudo
<tkruise> toda interface
<tkruise> só aparecem icones no desktop
<tkruise> alt+f2 nao funciona
<Ricardo__> q bom q nao to brincando
<tkruise> ctrl alt t tb nao
<Ricardo__> nesse natty
<Ricardo__> nem tive curiosidade de por
<tkruise> dai eu mudei o modo pra carregar pra ubuntu classic
<tkruise> hahesaihesaihahaihaihahaha
<tkruise> eu tive ontem
<tkruise> perdi tudo
<tkruise> ahhhh
<Ricardo__> o gnome 3 eu briquei com um live do fedora
<Ricardo__> ate é bonitinho mas nada pratico por enquanto nem quero saber
<Ricardo__> quem sabe no futuro
<xGrind> gnome 3 ficou ruim mesmo. gostava do estilo dele de antes, tipo do xfce
<Ricardo__> é mas infelizmente vamos ter q migrar ou mudar o ambiente
<Ricardo__> ir pro kde ou outras opcoes
<xGrind> eu uso xfce mesmo xD
<Spiga> alguem conhece algum programa para controle de MSN em maquina windows.
<FascinioRJ> galera realmente senti muita diferença do 10.10 para o 11.04 unit, porem estou me adaptando e estou gostando
<Spiga> para controle local.
<FascinioRJ> algumas característica do que não tem, isso to sentindo falta
<FascinioRJ> alguem sabe de um miniaplicativo que controle de modo eficiente o brilho do notebook, pois não consegui ativar ele pelo unit
<FascinioRJ> só pelo modo antigo
<FascinioRJ> me faz falta
<FascinioRJ> é chato ter que ficar apertando FN+F5 FN+F6
<FascinioRJ> netlimiter
<FascinioRJ> só não é free
<illuminarch> HotBit olha o brasil fazendo algo que preste :)
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76:governo-brasileiro-vai-contribuir-com-openoffice-e-libreoffice&catid=4:linux&Itemid=34
<HotBit> illuminarch, mssa
<HotBit> illuminarch, parabéns
<tkruise> "they call themselves anonymous, they are hackers on steroids"
<tkruise> rindo igual um cavalo
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<tkruise> esse arch é uma desgraceira sem nexo
<semeion> tkruise: qual arch? arch linux?
<tkruise> yea
<semeion> eu uso arch linux, acho ele perfeito =p
<tkruise> é fodinha
<tkruise> nao entendia o installer dele ter 350 mb
<Mano_Chao> tkruise, tb uso... e acho que c tah marcano
<semeion> se você usar arch linux pra servidor pode até ser que você tenha problemas, por ele ser rolling release
<semeion> mas pra desktop pessoal, ele é perfeito
<tkruise> marcano por?
<tkruise> desgraceira sem nexo = bom
<Mano_Chao> ah sim... se desgraceira sem nexo significa bom... entao tah entao
<Mano_Chao> (:
<semeion> vc diz isso pq deve estar usando linux profissionalmente, como servidor ou algo mais "conservador"
<Mano_Chao> tkruise, vc usa arch...???
<tkruise> noo, to no natty ainda, eu só vi o arch nao usei nao
<tkruise> vi agora pouco na casa de um amigo
<tkruise> mas digamos, é BEM diferente
<Mano_Chao> tah explicado...
<Mano_Chao> o dia que usar... nao vai mais querer saber de outro...
<tkruise> eu só usei fedora 13 e ubuntu  7 pra cima
<Mano_Chao> pelo menos comigo foi assim
<tkruise> nunca tinha visto
<tkruise> hmm
<tkruise> baixando
<tkruise> mas só 350mb de install
<tkruise> update vai ser uns 2gb
<Mano_Chao> soh...
<tkruise> se é de 2010
<Mano_Chao> tkruise, eh rolling release... nao importa ser 2010
<semeion> não vai ser muito mais que 350Mb
<Mano_Chao> nao...
<semeion> ele instala um sistema totalmente funcional, só que em console
<diegocn> esse arch linux é bão mesmo?
<tkruise> wow
<semeion> ai vc tem a liberdade de configurar o que quiser
<tkruise> ah o canal dele só tem doido hahahahaha
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, pra mim... o MELHOR
<Mano_Chao> kkkkk
<tkruise> e pelo que eu vi
<tkruise> é fodinha sim
<diegocn> Mano_Chao, melhor em que sentido?
<Mano_Chao> todos...
<Mano_Chao> tem tudo o que eh bom no slackware e tudo de bom do debian...
<diegocn> é baseado em qual distro?
<semeion> arch linux é bom pow, vai por mim
<diegocn> opa, slack + debian
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, nao eh baseada em nenhuma... arch eh arch...
<diegocn> hmm
<tkruise> e eu vejo eles xingando tudo baseado em debian
<tkruise> o tempo todo
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, no arch... vc tem que editar confs igual no slackware... mas tem o pacman, que dah de 10 no apt
<diegocn> acho que vou instalar no note e ver qualé
<Mano_Chao> funciona assim... vc instala um sistema base, super enxuto... e vai instalando o que vc precisa... de acordo com suas necessidades...
<Mano_Chao> eh 100% gerenciavel
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, eu instalei no meu note... fico show...
<diegocn> como que funciona a questão dos drivers? vou ter que configurar tudo na mão?
<Mano_Chao> to com ele no note e no pc... e sem previsao de mudar
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, algumas coisas sim...
<diegocn> hmm
<Mano_Chao> eh assim... vc instala o sistema base... depois o xorg, o driver de video, a interface... e assim por diante...
<Mano_Chao> conforme vai preciando... vai instalando...
<diegocn> entendi
<Mano_Chao> tudo vc mesmo...
<diegocn> vou rodar num virtual pra pegar essas manhas primeiro
<semeion> diegocn: sim, vc tem que instalar os drivers na mão, o segredo é usar o wiki do site oficial
<semeion> diegocn: o driver de vídeo pelo menos é na mão mesmo
<semeion> diegocn: mas isso é assim pra permitir que vc mesmo escolha/configure o driver desejado
<Mano_Chao> eh diferente vc ter uma pacoteira instalada que vc nem sabe pra que serve... e vc modular o seu sistema 100%
<diegocn> sim
<semeion> diegocn: o sistema é muito flexível, por isso é feito essa parte inicial de forma manual, vc escolhe TUDO que deseja
<Mano_Chao> arch eh isso... vc sabe 100% o que tem rodando
<diegocn> verdade
<diegocn> o ubuntu por exemplo, eu gosto dele.. mas p**** ta pesado demais
<Mano_Chao> entao... muita coisa que vc nem usa
<Mano_Chao> no arch nao... eu vou adicionando os programas conforme necessito...
<diegocn> não posso nem abrir 85 arquivos no eclipse e 42 abas no firefox que o notezinho ja peida
<Mano_Chao> hj tenho um desktop que eu sempre sonhei... 100% presonalizado, rapido, estavel...
<diegocn> massa
<Mano_Chao> nao consegui isso com ubuntu... nem com debian
<tkruise> se eu abrir 42 abas no firefox com tab mix fica uma zoneira
<Mano_Chao> mesmo a instalacao basica do debian jah tem uma pah de coisas que vc nao vai usar
<tkruise> mas eu sou 1280x1024
<rogerio> boa tarde tenho um arquivo ".bin" como faço para instalar ele no ubuntu ?
<diegocn> rede no arch é chato de configurar?
<Mano_Chao> nao... sem dificuldades... tah tudo no wiki
<Mano_Chao> eu pelo menos nao tive problemas...
<diegocn> massa
<diegocn> vo instalar já essa birosca
<Mano_Chao> instala e depois vc me diz o que achou...
<Mano_Chao> arch eh pra quem quer aprender linux... nao pra quem soh quer usar...
<Mano_Chao> quer soh quer usar fica com ubuntu mesmo
<diegocn> apt-get install arch-linux não funcionou aqui no ubuntu
<Mano_Chao> hauahuahua
<Mano_Chao> nao mesmo...
<diegocn> hauhuauaha
<diegocn> :P
<Mano_Chao> eh porque eh apt.... se fosse pacman acho que instalaria... huahahaua
<diegocn> latest? > http://archlinux.c3sl.ufpr.br/iso/
<tkruise> :[
<tkruise> latest tem 340mb
<tkruise> http://www.archlinux.org/iso/2010.05/archlinux-2010.05-core-x86_64.iso.torrent
<tkruise> aqui
<tkruise> muitos seeds
<diegocn> vo baxar do ufpr, aqui do lado
<Mano_Chao> tkruise, essa imagem eh 64 bits...
<tkruise> k
<Mano_Chao> baixa a netinstalll dual
<tkruise> eu sei Mano_Chao
<tkruise> satanas
<diegocn> 64bits roda de boa?
<Mano_Chao> roda...
<diegocn> ah putz, no virtual não vai rodar
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, baixa a versao netinstall dual, ae vc vai ter as duas plataformas
<Mano_Chao> bom galera... vo rangah ae... de tarde volto
<Mano_Chao> falow
<diegocn> falows
<moskvat> preciso de um help com shell
<moskvat> preciso fazer um script de comparação de data e quanto a data for menor que a data atual - 5 ele irá deletar arquivos inferiores a data atual - 5
<moskvat> alguém poode ajudar
<rafaelstanley> Algum desenvolvedor android aí?
<semeion> moskvat: vc já sabe como fazer o loop pra percorrer todos os arquivos do diretório?
<moskvat> semeion, to tentando fazer usando o find
<semeion> moskvat: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<semeion> moskvat: http://edwardawebb.com/linux/backup-subdirectories-bash-array-loop
<semeion> da uma olhada nesses 2 laços
<semeion> vc pode usar essa abordagem
<semeion> lembrando é claro que vc só vai aproveitar o laço em sí (a parte do loop)
<semeion> a rotina de verificar a data-5 vc vai implementar ai
<moskvat> vou olhar
<semeion> deve da pra fazer usando o comando date
<moskvat> o date já está funcionando
<moskvat> agora falta eu verificar todos os arquivos que possuam a data atual -5 em um diretório específico
<moskvat> e excluí-los
<semeion> sim eu entendi
<moskvat> eu posso fazer um loop para armezenar num arquivo X
<moskvat> e outro loop para excluir os arquivo que estiverem dentro do arquivo X
<moskvat> certo?
<semeion> eu não faria assim
<semeion> vc podia processar o arquivo e ir deletando diretamente
<semeion> processar o diretorio *
<semeion> faça um laço/loop percorrendo todos os files do diretorio e pegue a data de cada file, se for menor que -5 delete!
<semeion> não precisa criar nenhum arquivo
<semeion> moskvat: olha o ultimo loop desse exemplo:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<semeion> da pra adaptar pra fazer o que vc quer
<semeion> moskvat: vc tava certo na sua primeira abordagem
<semeion> moskvat: da pra fazer com o comando find sim e fica bem simples
<semeion> moskvat: find /path/to/files* -mtime +5 -exec rm {} \;
<moskvat> semeion, tá complicado é colocar a sintaxe aqui
<semeion> moskvat: olha, a referencia aqui
<moskvat> ai tá o detalhe
<semeion> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/delete-files-older-than-x-days-on-linux/
<moskvat> o nome dos arquivos é o seguinte
<moskvat> semeion, 12Jul2011, 11Jul2011
<semeion> não são todos os arquivos do diretório?
<moskvat> melhor
<moskvat> esses são o diretórios
<moskvat> quero excluir tudo inclusive ele
<semeion> ta me parecendo mais indicado um loop recursivo pra isso
<semeion> vc nao explicou isso no inicio tb, eu tava procurando a solucao mais simples
<semeion> bem, acho que a abordagem então é usar um laço recursivo
<moskvat> deixa eu começar do zero
<moskvat> essas pastas são criadas pelo sarg para relatório, quero manter apenas as 5 últimas recem criadas
<moskvat> nesse caso data atual - 5
<moskvat> o que for anterior a isso já era
<semeion> moskvat: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2016844/bash-recursively-remove-files
<semeion> moskvat: pelo que eu entendi esse find já trabalha de forma recursiva, e acho que da pra usar regex nesse exemplo ai
<semeion> moskvat: a propósito, eu não entendo nada de bash xD
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Olá...
<moskvat> semeion, auhauha
<moskvat> eu entendo alguma coisa, mas esse script dá fu*
<semeion> moskvat: mas o princípio é o mesmo para todas as linguagens =p
<diegocn> qual filesystem vcs recomendam pra usar com o arch linux?
<semeion> Wilson_Ubuntu: ola
<semeion> moskvat: ta cheio de exemplos disso no google:  http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-73016-batch-script-to-delete-file-older-than-30-day
<semeion> moskvat: se vc estiver com dificuldade em fazer, procura algo pronto ou adaptável ao que vc quer
<semeion> eu faço isso sempre que posso
<diegocn> qual filesystem vcs recomendam pra usar com o arch linux?
<Giverny> ext4
<semeion> #archlinux
<semeion> eu uso ext4
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Pessoal... Qual é o melhor servidor de horas para o NPD ?
<Giverny> Wilson_Ubuntu
<Giverny> você quis dizer NTP
<Giverny> ?
<Wilson_Ubuntu> isso desculpe...
<diegocn> a.ntp.br
<diegocn> b.ntp.br
<Giverny> pool.ntp.org
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Obrigado
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Qual terminal "burro" é compativel com Ubuntu ?
<Mano_Chao> diegocn_______, conseguiu rodar o arch na vm???
<diegocn_______> aham
<diegocn_______> de boua
<diegocn> em casa eu configuro o restante
<diegocn> vc recomenda seguir o guia para iniciantes do wiki?
<diegocn> do site oficial
<Mano_Chao> sim... lah tem tudo o que vc vai precisar pra começar
<semeion> sim, segue esse guia
<Mano_Chao> diegocn, o wiki do arch eh bem completo... mas se precisar tem o forum tb... bastante material
<diegocn> ok, vlw pelas dicas
<Mano_Chao> flw   (:
<diegocn> reboot
<Giverny> eita porra
<Giverny> http://www.submarino.com.br/portal/hotsite-celular-motorola-atrix/?WT.srch=1
<Giverny> ahueh
<Giverny> android + atrix
<Zerf> boa tarde a todos
<Mano_Chao> boas
<Zerf> saberia me dizer pq os IMs não estão conectando as contas do msn, no ubuntu 10.10?
<Zerf> no caso teste em duas maquinas diferentes o pidgin, amsn, emesene e o Epiphany
<Zerf> *testei
<Andre_Gondim> Zerf, será que sua conexão está com bloqueio?
<Mano_Chao> Zerf, vc acessa via wireless????
<Zerf> Andre_Gondim, as maquinas com w7 estão normais
<Zerf> não.. as maquinas ubuntu estão via cabo
<Mano_Chao> hummm
<Mano_Chao> tive esse problema com wireless... era o mtu
<Zerf> a coisa está muito estranhamesmo
<Andre_Gondim> Zerf, não faz sentido, ao meu ver, só se houvesse um proxy.
<Zerf> tb o facebook e twitter estão apresentando problemas, só carregam as paginas principais, e tentei postar uma mensagem no forum do ubuntu e tb não consigo
<Zerf> mas não há, é uma rede domestica aberta... e só um note com w7 e um celular conectam pela wi-fi
<Mano_Chao> Zerf, mas entao vc tah passando por um roteador wireless....
<Zerf> sim
<Zerf> mas a disposição da rede sempre foi a mesma
<Mano_Chao> cara... faz esse teste entao... tive esse problema tb...
<Mano_Chao> entra no seu router, e muda o mtu de 1500 pra 1492
<Mano_Chao> e testa... se nao for... eh soh voltar pra 1500
<Zerf> ok.. deixe-me dar uma olhada aqui
<Mano_Chao> e ae Zerf ???
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Ola.. alguem conhece o terminal magro "weeClient" ?
<PabloRD> Alguém sabe como eu gravo o som da saída de áudio e o som da entrada (microfone) em duas faixas diferentes no audacity?
<HotBit> lll
<HotBit> hello to all
<HotBit> ZNC, ola
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ola
<HotBit> xGrind, ola
<ZandreBran> ôlas HotBit, estou de saida; volto amanhã.
<xGrind> HotBit; opa
<dsergiomr> Qual a opinião de vocês sobre o unity ?
<Daekdroom> Eu gosto.
<Daekdroom> O Dash poderia ser melhor.
<Daekdroom> E tem alguns bugs chatos.
<tkruise> adeus unity
<HotBit> tkruise, uke Unty ades?
<tkruise> ahm?
<HotBit> tkruise, o que disse sobre adeus unity?
<tkruise> que tirei essa coisa feia daqui HotBit
<HotBit> tkruise, tirou? o que? Unity eh Ububt Graphic Interface?
<tkruise> é
<HotBit> tkruise, eu volte a minha para o modo antigo, eba
<tkruise> maverick ou ubuntu classic no 11.04 HotBit ?
<HotBit> tkruise, MISTURARAM UM NEGOCIO DE wIN+mAC, O SALADA
<tkruise> eu formatei pelo pendrive dai deu erro que nao tinha driver da placa de video pra executar o unity
<tkruise> falei ó mto bom hhaha
<tkruise> sim ta ruim
<tkruise> depois vou por o arch acho
<HotBit> tkruise, ARCH? OUTRA MELHOR?
<tkruise> HotBit:  Arch Linux
<tkruise> ah pelo que eu vi hj eu achei BEM melhor
<dsergiomr> Testei o Gnome 3 no Ubuntu 11.04, gostei da sua usabilidade mas ele "destruiu" o Unity...
<HotBit> tkruise, to por fora
<HotBit> tkruise, aki cmo está tá joia, beleza
<HotBit> tkruise, meu driver de video - está tivado mas nao em uso quer dizer o ?
<tkruise> dsergiomr:  eu preferi com o gnome
<tkruise> HotBit:  nao faço ideia
<tkruise> HotBit:  arch é outra distribuicao, nada a ver com ubuntu
<tkruise> RenatoSilva:  vc que usa arch nao era?
<dsergiomr> Se a Canonical pretende competir com a Microsoft nos desktops, as mudanças não deveriam ser mais graduais ? Eu gosto de mudanças, eu gosto de aprender, mas a maioria das pessoas não...
<root> depende. se ela quer ser muito melhor logo, precisa mudar bastante
<tkruise> bastante, quem que quer ficar dependendo do /support ? só quem quer aprender
<root> essa e a diferenca entre uma plataforma estabilizada, estagnada, como o windows
<root> e uma em franca evolucao
<root> dsergiomr: e o office, foi gradual qdo introduziu a ribbon?
<root> eu me perco ate hoje qdo vou usar aquela droga ( faz meses que nao vejo o word na frente)
<root> nao fiz questao de aprender office :-)
<paladinn> e tem q aprender office ?
<paladinn> rs
<PingaR0x> lul
<PingaR0x> paladinn: logico que tem aquilo eh tortura psicologica
<root> paladinn: tem, ja fez pivot table com estatisticas e demais frescuras pra analisar dados?
<tkruise> ja sofri bastante la mas nao faço idéia de que diabos é uma pivot table
<tkruise> lembro das funções só
<root> paladinn: ja fez analises estocasticas?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: nao
<tkruise> procv, proch, somase
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: oi
<tkruise> esse empathy é muito enfeitado
<tkruise> taloco
<tkruise> sair disso
<Giverny> http://br-linux.org/
<Giverny> android é o sonho do linux desktop virando realidade
<Giverny> \o/
<Giverny> ehehe
<Bruno25> Opa, boa noite galera! Alguem sabe configurar dns reverso?!?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ola
<Giverny> http://br-linux.org/2011/google-android-e-o-sonho-do-desktop-linux-virando-realidade/
<Giverny> leiam
<Giverny> :x
<Giverny> eahueha
<tkruise> to tao nb que nao consegui instalar o flashplugin com extensão .so
<Giverny> XD
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae como vai meu caro...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: Conseguiu chegar no 11.04?
<HotBit> rafaelstanley, ja, ontem mesmo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, meu driver de video está tivo, porem nao está em uso. O que significa?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to no janelas, nao sei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem botao tipo "usar" nao?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tem nao, ta tudo funcionando, mas diz que nao esta em uso so ativo
<tkruise> quem quer invite pro google+ manda um bjo pro tio tonk
 * peregrinator_six 0o
 * tkruise :[
<HotBit> tkruise, eu
<Mano_Chao> mandae
<Mano_Chao> (:
<HotBit> tkruise, uaka, bjo naum
<tkruise> email ae
<HotBit> tkruise, not have you email
<Mano_Chao> ch.tech@hotmail.com
<tkruise> cola o teu email aqui
<tkruise> chega em menos de 1min
<Mano_Chao> valew
<HotBit> tkruise, nobregahercules@gmail.com
<tkruise> pronto
<HotBit> tkruise, very tks
<HotBit> tkruise, tem de usar nomees reais ou nao?
<tkruise> tem nao
<tkruise> finalmente achei algo parecido com Dreamweaver no linux
<tkruise> tava fodinha fazer tudo no jEdit
 * Geowany joga farelos de bolachas no mousepad de Kazenin
 * Kazenin sente o mouse travando em cima do mousepad =/
<Giverny> tkruise ta usando o que?
<Giverny> nvu?
<tkruise> Giverny, Bluefish, tava usando Eclipse pdt pra php
<tkruise> mas esse bluefish parece o velho php Editor
<HotBit> tkruise, vc no g++ como te see?
<tkruise> como me segue?
<tkruise> ou como me ve?
<HotBit> tkruise, sim como adicionar vc?
<tkruise> vai em circulos la em cima
<tkruise> 4º icone antes do encontrar pessoas
<tkruise> mas aqui ja apareceu HotBit  que vc me add
<HotBit> tk?
<HotBit> tkruise, ?
<HotBit> tkruise,  wil... ???
<tkruise> eu
<tkruise> é
<HotBit> tk blz
<HotBit> tkruise, tipo tem como colocar o apelido p saber q eh vc?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: tem mta gente ja nesse g+?
 * Maninho g+ alembro de uma coisa
<Giverny> RenatoSilva nada só 20 milhões de users
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  fervendo
<tkruise> HotBit,  eu colocar ou vc me renomear?
<HotBit> tkruise, eu renomear
<tkruise> acho que nao tem jeito HotBit
<tkruise> até aonde eu vi nao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, me add no g+
<tkruise> O Mano_Chao  ja apareceu aqui tb
<tkruise> ta com uns bugs la ainda
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: 90% brasileiro?
<HotBit> tkruise, ah, pq eu associo melhor as pessoas assim, se conheço vc pelo apleio, vejo nome nem sei quem eh....
<tkruise> na atualizacao vcs aparecem com foto, no circle sem
<tkruise> HotBit,  depois eu ponho aka tonk
<tkruise> as known as tonk
<tkruise> RenatoSilva,  nao, maioria nao é br nao
<HotBit> tkruise, mas qki vc usa outro, entendi
<tkruise> eu sou tonk aqui tb
<tkruise> só pus tkruise pq um dia eu era o tonkruise
<tkruise> hahahahahahahaihahaha
<Kazenin> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-BhudklOrJ9Y/ThzaSRZ0F8I/AAAAAAAABdA/OAI8KXGz1hM/w346/Capturar.JPG
<HotBit> tkruise, hahahahahahh que loko
<Mano_Chao> tkruise, valew ae... amanha do uma olhada melhor como funciona
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao tenho g+, orkut eh chato, uso apenas como fonte de notificas (atraves das comunidades). Se o g+ fosse **substituir** or orkut, eu ate me animaria, mas eles vao manter os 2, acredita??
<tkruise> Kazenin, HAHAAHAHHA
<tkruise> Mano_Chao,  tranqui
<HotBit> ese g+ vai ferver uha
<tkruise> eu acho que o orkut vai morrer sim
<tkruise> nao tem mais por onde inovar, nao acho que tenha como melhorar
<HotBit> tkruise,  tbm komcordus
<tkruise> acho, inclusive que ta demorando
<HotBit> tkruise, o g+ deu uma rasteri nas outras redes, ....
<HotBit> tkruise, uma rasterira
<HotBit> tkruise, uma rasteira, argh
<tkruise> ta meio instavel mas acho que vai mudar muito esse mês ainda
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: 20mi? facebook eh 500mi ne?
<Giverny> n sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so, tendi, mas e o KARECA QUEM EH
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so falta ser tu?
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: o Google DISSE QUE MANTERA O ORKUT, e mais...
<RenatoSilva> tkruise: vai remendar o orkut com coisas do g+
<HotBit> tkruise, o Google vai unit todas as redes no futuro vai ser tudo uma porca so
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deve ser o proprio Kanezin
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deve ser o proprio Kazenin
<Giverny> google quer dominar o mundo
<Andre_Gondim> Por favor, para assuntos que não são Ubuntu utilizem ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RenatoSilva> pensei q google ia comprar o facebook
 * RenatoSilva /join #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,ora
<tkruise> mas n tem ngm no offtopic
<tkruise> 13
<HotBit> olhar digital ta atrazado: http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/jovem/redes_sociais/noticias/google_tem_10_milhoes_de_usuarios_e_pode_chegar_a_20_milhoes_ainda_esta_semana
<Kazenin> RenatoSilva, sim sou eu
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-13
<RenatoSilva> vamos pro offtopic po, pra nao ficarem enchendo o saco
<tkruise> vc n ta la po
<tkruise> como atualizo o firefox pelo terminal?
<Giverny> tkruise pq não atualiza o ubuntu todo pelo terminal?
<Giverny> sudo apt-get update
 * peregrinator_six sudo apt-get upgrade
<tkruise> sim eu pensei nisso
<tkruise> mas nao existe especifico pro fire?
<peregrinator_six> tkruise, faz o seguinte, quando sair atualização pra o firefox, se estiver junto com mais atualizações desmarque a que você não quer fazer e deixa só a do firefox...
<Giverny> peregrinator_six ai tu vai dar upgrade no sistema
<Giverny> ehehe
<peregrinator_six> <Giverny> tkruise pq não atualiza o ubuntu todo pelo terminal?
<Giverny> sim atualizar
<Giverny> não atualizar a versão
<Giverny> do ubuntu
<Giverny> eheh
<peregrinator_six> ...
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> doido
<peregrinator_six> ...²
<mwallacesd> ae povo...
<Mano_Chao> dae doido
<bil> nick tkruise
<lucasneto> olá estou precisando de ajuda
<lucasneto> Estou com o ubuntu instalado em minha maquina e preciso formatar uma maquina de um amigo
<lucasneto> só que vou instalar o windows 7 no pc dele
<lucasneto> como criar um disco de inicialização do windows 7 no ubuntu???
<lucasneto> usando um pen drice
<root> lucasneto: tentou o suporte da microsoft?
<root> lucasneto: mas acredito que o que esta tentando fazer nao seja exatamente permitido, ou teria um jeito facil de fazer isso :-)
<lucasneto> qual o jeito mais facil?
<lucasneto> root, qual a forma mais fácil?
<Andre_Gondim> lucasneto,  não é possível criar disco de inicialização windows no Ubuntu
<lucasneto> puts
 * mwallacesd  diz: sudo rm -rf /
<MrBoss> alguem ai recomenda alguma placa de video para comprar?
<mwallacesd> O.o
<LACabeza> Boa noite!
<root> mwallacesd: na boa, nao diga esse tipo de coisa aqui, ou algum operador vai ter que conversar com voce sobre publicar comandos destrutivos no canal
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: o que é um disco de inicialização do windows 7?
<mwallacesd> Hahaha fala serio...
<lucasneto> quero instalar o windows 7 em um netbook com um pen drive
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: pega o cd e instala?
<root> Andre_Gondim: talvez o mwallacesd esteja querendo conversar
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: ah vc quer transformar o cd em pendrive?
<lucasneto> netbook não tem drive de cd
<_codeman> ei pessoal
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: serio? nao sabia...
<_codeman> para criar uma imagem usando o dd
<Kazenin> <MrBoss> alguem ai recomenda alguma placa de video para comprar? >>> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/kabum3/produtos/descricao.cgi?id=01:01:01:134:301
<_codeman> é muito facil
<MrBoss> RenatoSilvahttp://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: boa pergunta, como instalo um so num treco q nao tem drive de cd, ora bolas!
<Andre_Gondim> root, sem pró
<lucasneto> quero instalar o windows 7 usando o pen drive, o problema é como fácil isso se só tenho o ubuntu?
<root> Andre_Gondim: :-)
<MrBoss> Kazenin hehehe
<root> lucasneto: liga pra microsoft e pergunta :-)
<_codeman> aff
<lucasneto> tipo como preparo o pen drive dentro do ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> lucasneto, isso é com a microsoft, se você ficar perguntando isso aqui será interpretado commo troll
<lucasneto> aff
<_codeman> microsoft exorciza esse garoto
<_codeman> aff
<lucasneto> vcs sao xiitas
<peregrinator_six> lucasneto, eu não!
<RenatoSilva> MrBoss: converte um DVD win7 para um pendrive?
<lucasneto> RenatoSilva, isso
<lucasneto> é isso que preciso
<mwallacesd> Puxa saco ein... Acredito que ninguém vai digitar um comando assim sem mais nem menos... E querer um OP nem é o que vc quer né? Mas tudo bem, cada um cada um, mas tudo bem, pode ser alguém já digitou né.... Esse pedro de lara da vida ta loco ein...
<lucasneto> é possível?
<root> lucasneto: nao, apenas nao e o topico do canal, e sinceramente, duvido que a maioria aqui faca isso que vc quer
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: nao liga pra eles
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: calma...
<lucasneto> RenatoSilva,  to de boa
 * mwallacesd rm -rf /ze povinho
<root> mwallacesd: da um /whois e ve se preciso pedir op. depois de perceber que seu argumento nao tem fundamento, pare de incomodar
<mwallacesd> Pronto já não é destrutivo
<MrBoss> RenatoSilva ai vc pega o iso e joga no pen drive.
<MrBoss> RenatoSilva agora no ubuntu não tem a opção de gravar o iso no pendrive nao?
<xGrind> a micro$oft ja cobra caro por aquela m****, liga pra la ou pede suporte pelo site
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: ze povinho foi boa rsrsrs
<mwallacesd> É mano, uns caras ai amargados... Que nem tem como mesmo...
<RenatoSilva> MrBoss: trata-se apenas de jogar uma iso no pendrive??? mas iso nao eh pra midia optica?
<mwallacesd> Pedro de Lara, tinha ser... Mas ta bom chefia, retiro o que eu disse... Hahaha
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: ta acompanhando? rele o q o cara falou do dd
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: nao sei se aplica-se
<xGrind> lucasneto; procura no baixaki algum software q faça isso q vc quer
<HotBit> xGrind, Atendimento de suporte da MS é um L+I+X+o
<lucasneto> blz
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: calma!
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: ninguem sabe como fazer
<peregrinator_six> lucasneto, só não lhe ensino por que não sei e não por que osu xiita, se soube-se como lhe falaria sem problema, não sou hipocrita e nem gosto de discriminar ninguem!
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: poderia ser uma oportunidade de todos aprenderem
<lucasneto> RenatoSilva, to vendo
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: mas estao preferindo ser xiitas
<xGrind> HotBit; mas eles sao obrigados a dar suporte
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: fica calmo, se soubesse te diria
<lucasneto> RenatoSilva, tranquilo cara
<lucasneto> vou me virar
<lucasneto> fazer uns testes
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: eles sabem que a MS vai falar tipo "ah vc ta no ubuntu, nao suportamos esse sistema, entre em contato com tio mark"
<HotBit> xGrind, mas vc ja tentou usar? Tipo so falta peguntar o nome da mae do pai se eles sao soletios ou casados (putz que .b.u.r.r.o....s)
<xGrind> lucasneto; pvt
<mwallacesd> E ai RenatoSilva blz?
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: tipo, eu ja ouvi falar de bootar coisas pelo pendrive
<xGrind> HotBit; nao entendi
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: blz? te conheço de alguma conversa
<HotBit> xGrind, eles ficam desconfiados de todo usuario, acham que todo mundo eh user inlegal
<xispirito> uhahueauhe
<xispirito> inlegal
<mwallacesd> Não, mas aproveitando a oportunidad, é impressão minha ou alguns (contado nos dedos) não tem sentido de humor?? RenatoSilva
<HotBit> xGrind, perguntam coisas demais,
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: mas que eu saiba os "iso" da vida sao para formatos de midia optica, nao entendi o q falaram de colocar o iso no pendrive
<xGrind> HotBit; nunca tentei pq qndo usava windows, usava piratão mesmo. eu q nao vou pagar por um sistema cheio de falhas
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, é possível fazer
<RenatoSilva> lucasneto: especulando, sera q tem como bootar uma iso **residente** em um pendrive? acho que a bios ia ter q ser capaz disso sacou? de qualquer forma, fala um pouco de ingles? vamos em ##hardware ok?
<HotBit> xGrind, nao seria simples, se ao comprar um produto deles, vc tivesse pelo vendedor um cadastro automático na MS?
<lucasneto> RenatoSilva, pelo que entendi seria montar a iso do win7 e jogar dentro do pendrive sera que funciona?
<LACabeza> aew pessoal, tenho aqui 2 monitores (um do note e outro LCD), funcionando bunitim, fica um ao lado do outro... mas eu queria saber se, ao invés de ficar lado a lado, se tem como colocar para que cada um dos monitores representem uma área de trabalho diferente?
<xispirito> tem que ter um bootloader no pendrive
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: nao eh so impressao sua nao, sobre senso de humor
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: mas eu me lembro de ja ter conversado com vc, talvez em ingles
<HotBit> xGrind, eh verdade, vc tem razao , mas depende do hardware, nao eh qq pc que tem crack, pior, 99,99% dos cracks sao com virus, trojans,....
<mwallacesd> RenatoSilva: Sei lá, não me lembro... Não estou no Brasil... sobre senso de humor, acredito que seja por isso não fica gente nova por aqui...
<xispirito> pensando acá com meus botões, um crack seria um jmp que pula a parte de verificação do software...será que é só isso?
<root> mwallacesd: ja aconteceu de mencionarem o comando que vc mencionou no canal, e algum usuario novato executar pra ver o que faz
<root> mwallacesd: pra voce pode ser engracado, pros novatos que vem aprender e perdem tudo sem querer, nao e
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: gente nova?
<mwallacesd> Ai também é sacagem do novato amigo, não fiz por ma intensão
<RenatoSilva> root: um pouco de raciocinio basico eh o esperado
<root> mwallacesd: acreditem, novatos sao novatos, eles nao conhecem tudo ja, ou nao seriam novatos :-) e sim, digitam comandos do canal, as vezes sem saber o que fazem
<RenatoSilva> root: o nome disso nao eh novato, eh tonto
<mwallacesd> Isso derrepente até ensinaria que nem tudo é copiar e colar.... Mas tudo num faço mais como eu fiz ao principio...
<root> RenatoSilva: qdo vc comecou, nunca digitou um comando sem saber exatamente o que faz?
<RenatoSilva> root: um dia eu fui mostrar como era perigoso esse comando pra um colega, o tonto aqui apertou enter sem querer. Felizmente foi sem root
<root> RenatoSilva: comecar a linha com # ajuda, qdo vc quer digitar coisas que nao devem ser executadas :-)
<tkruise> eu ja
<tkruise> uname -a
<tkruise> o comando retardado
<root> tenta ai, digita "# ls" no shell
<tkruise> N tem nada a ver com nada
<RenatoSilva> root: realmente nao entendi #ls, pra?
<HotBit> tkruise, tah intao deixa por ai
<root> RenatoSilva: # e o caractere de comentario
<HotBit> tkruise, quek eh a ethe?
<HotBit> tkruise, quek eh a ethel?
<RenatoSilva> root: sim, e?
<root> RenatoSilva: tudo depois dele e tratado como texto a ser descartado
<tkruise> uma loirinha amiga minha
<tkruise> nao conheço pessoalmente
<RenatoSilva> root: ah vc diz digitar o '#'? pra que?
<RenatoSilva> root: entendi
<RenatoSilva> root: mas se eu quero digitar sem executar, seria por que?
<RenatoSilva> root: pelo prazer dos dedos no teclado?
<root> vc queria que seu amigo digitasse enter?
<root> :-)
<mwallacesd> melhor, é preciso levantar o BichtX como root
<RenatoSilva> root: nao entendi o que tem a ver
<RenatoSilva> root: se eu quero digitar sem executar ('# cmd'), seria por que?
<RenatoSilva> root: pelo prazer dos dedos no teclado?
<root> RenatoSilva: pelo mesmo motivo que voce digitou o comando pro seu amigo
<RenatoSilva> root: ah ta, demonstrando pra ele?
<RenatoSilva> root: ok
<RenatoSilva> root: nesse caso sim
<RenatoSilva> root: ai eventualmente se eu estiver certo, vou pro inicio e removo o #
<root> exato
<RenatoSilva> root: eu geralmente faço assim: digito o nome errado
<mwallacesd> Todo mundo já se divertiu e foi divertido quando iniciou em algo... É necessário aprender com os erros, para sempre se manter humilde...
<RenatoSilva> root: aapt-get remove --purge ze-povinho
<mwallacesd> Isso !!!
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: mas #rm -rf / não é um erro muito agradável com que se aprender rs
<mwallacesd> Isso também!
<mwallacesd> Hehehe
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: mesmo com $, nao foi legal
<mwallacesd> Meu eu já formatei meu Pentium 233 MMX de 64MB EDO, mais 180 vezes, acabei um HD de 1200MB um de 2GB e um de 4GB....
<mwallacesd> Tem que errar mesmo, tem que quebrar a cara pra aprender mesmo!
<mwallacesd> Se não nem vem ao caso usar Unix-Like
<root> mwallacesd: isso pq nao sao seus dados, seu trabalho
<mwallacesd> Acredito que um iniciante que acaba de instalar Linux não tem muita coisa que perder....
<root> mwallacesd: acreditou errado
<mwallacesd> mp3 filmes fotos porno...
<root> mwallacesd: heh, se o seu uso e assim, nao julgue o dos outros
<root> mwallacesd: tem gente que estuda e faz trabalhos de escola/faculdade
<root> mwallacesd: tem gente que usa pra trabalhar
<mwallacesd> Não, ta certo os aspirantes tem arquivos de produção em massa para controle de base de dados com 7 mil users de companias multinacionais...
<mwallacesd> Os caras sairam do Windows e fizem um server de dados com ubuntu desktop e não sabem o que é um rm
<mwallacesd> Fala serio
<mwallacesd> Assim como tem gente que só da copy paste
<mwallacesd> Anyway... Vc ta certo mestre dos magos... Seguirei seu conselhos, ja não postarei "comandos destrutivos"
<RenatoSilva> acho que o ponto é apenas "não seja tonto"
<mwallacesd> To vendo Anarquia sobre rodas, não tem pra níguem os Hells Angels foram sem dúvida a maior mafia motorizada do planeta
<RenatoSilva> pq raios eu digitaria "sudo rm -rf /" sem saber o que é, e sem motivo, apenas por que foi aleatoriamente digitado no IRC?????
<RenatoSilva> assim, nao seja tonto
<RenatoSilva> poderiam colocar isso no tópico!
<mwallacesd> Hehehe
<RenatoSilva> sério
<RenatoSilva> "Novatos: não sejam tontos, não digitem comandos PARA ENTAO ver o que eles fazem. Você pode se arrepender amargamente. Lembre-se: --help faz milagres!"
<root> RenatoSilva: estou falando que ja aconteceu. que tal aceitar e parar de reclamar? :-)
<root> RenatoSilva: se quiser saber se pode, fale com algum op. nao exerco autoridade de op neste canal
<RenatoSilva> root: nao to reclamando, o que digitei como sugestao do topico eh serio
<RenatoSilva> o texto ta ai, se quiserem podem aproveitar
<RenatoSilva> seria uma informação util ao meu ver
<RenatoSilva> root: a pessoa q fez foi ingenua como eu, por isso a sugestao
<RenatoSilva> root: me conta mais, ela perdeu tudo mesmo?
<root> RenatoSilva: sim, estudante que tinha instalado recentemente, perdeu trabalhos na semana que tinha que entregar
<mwallacesd> http://www.2shared.com/photo/oEplrLou/rms_mwallacesd.html
<mwallacesd> Algu
<mwallacesd> ém ai compraria um note autografado pelo rms
<root> estavam ensinando ele a fazer algo, e alguem fez igual o mwallacesd, colou o comando sem dizer pra ninguem que era pra executar
<mwallacesd> O curioso e que eu conheci ele antes que o ex-presidente do Brasul
<root> ele viu aquele comando no meio do resto e fez
<mwallacesd> Deixemos de chorar pelo leite derramado
<mwallacesd> Isso já é passado
<mwallacesd> Perdeu perdeu
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: rms? o na foto eh vc?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: na esquerda eh o stallman?
<mwallacesd> Sim... Quanto acham que vale  É um HP ze2600 com Debian Sarge  e o autografo dele?
<mwallacesd> 5600
<mwallacesd> ze5600
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: eu nao compraria
<mwallacesd> O desktop é GNUStep
<root> $10, o que ele cobra por um autografo da proxima vez que vier, ou seja, 50 vezes por ano
<c0d> alguem ae conhece alguem Canal IRC para programadores PHP?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: algum gnu/chato com certeza compraria
<root> c0d: ##php-br?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: GNUStep? tipo KDE ou GNOME?
<c0d> root: Vlw man, vou dar um olhada :D
<RenatoSilva> c0d: #python
<mwallacesd> Eu não paguei nada, estou especializandome em Patentes...
<RenatoSilva> c0d: the truth about php
<c0d> tudo do servidor daqui? Freenode?
<mwallacesd> Falamos muito pouco mas foi muito bom
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: foi no FISL agora?
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite
<mwallacesd> Em 2007 no México
<AiRhEaD> Não querendo atrapalhar a conversa e já atrapalhando
<ZandreBran> mwallacesd, RenatoSilva; off-topic?
<peregrinator_six> RenatoSilva, boa noite. Qual Linux você tem usado pessoalmente esses dias mesmo...!?
<RenatoSilva> c0d: eh, #php em ingles eh melhor creio eu. Hrm, #python eh melhor, a verdade esta la fora...
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: vamo la pro offtopic
<RenatoSilva> peregrinator_six: ubuntu ha anos
<mwallacesd> vamos
<AiRhEaD> Sabem qndo e onde vai ser o FISL do ano que vem ou onde fico sabendo?
<peregrinator_six> RenatoSilva, um sei...
<peregrinator_six> RenatoSilva, obrigado pela informação.
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: vc ta no mexico? lembro de alguem falou outro dia q tava ae
<mwallacesd> Sim estou.
<ZandreBran> AiRhEaD, no site do fisl?
<root> AiRhEaD: mesma epoca do ano, mesmo lugar, costuma ser
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: ta trabalhando com q ae? como foi parar ae? /join ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<root> AiRhEaD: qdo divulgarem, vai ser no site do evento, mas espere uns 6 meses pelo menos
<AiRhEaD> Obrigado vou estar consultando o site FISL esta com as informações desse ano
<HotBit> boa noite a todos, fui]
<AiRhEaD> Ano que vem quero estar lá
<ZandreBran> Já tem data, mas não me lembro quando.
<root> AiRhEaD: de onde vc e?
<AiRhEaD> Mato Grosso do Sul
<root> AiRhEaD: vai ter o latinoware em itaipu em outubro
<root> AiRhEaD: mais perto pra vc, da pra comecar hehe
<AiRhEaD> Interessante
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: ja perebeu como algumas pessoas aparentemente tem um conceito meio distorcido? Tipo, a sala ta vazia, um offtopic basico, ai vem um parece que *por prazer* da cutucada....
<mwallacesd> sim...
<mwallacesd> os mau amados da vida...
<RenatoSilva> hehe, eu estou la, pra nao ser perturbado por tais
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: isso eh ontopic: la tem 13 pessoas aqui tem 60, o offtopic parece acontecer muito mais aqui. Estranho!
<AiRhEaD> Vamos ver se consigo féria ...
<mwallacesd> hehehe...
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: igual numa lista de emails que assino, offtopic eh a regra (neste caso muito irritante pra mim)
 * RenatoSilva se esconde
<Mano_Chao> que eh isso
<Mano_Chao> :/
<mwallacesd> Nossa que maldade
<mwallacesd> Fala sério
<mwallacesd> Já tinhamos parado
<GIverny> http://i.min.us/ibQB0K.jpg
<GIverny> google em 199
<GIverny> google em 1999
<root> GIverny: web.archive.org
<root> GIverny: vc coloca um site qualquer e escolhe uma data pra ver o passado :-)
<mwallacesd_> cri.. cri..
<mwallacesd_> Então RenatoSilva vc ta aqui?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd_: nao to aqui nao
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd_: sou o bot procurador de RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd_: kkkkkk
<mwallacesd_> Como seja, como eu ia te dizendo, um zeroday é uma falha de segurança muito especial
<RenatoSilva> o ubuntu eh afetado por essa falha mwallacesd_????
<mwallacesd_> Somente o cara que descobriu ela sabe, talvez o cachorro e a namorada também
<mwallacesd_> Depende da falha e quem descubrir ela
<mwallacesd_> Tem falha que so eh valida no Unix
<mwallacesd_> E Linux
<mwallacesd_> Tem falha que s
<mwallacesd_> só aplica no WIndows
<mwallacesd_> dia zero.... zeroday
<mwallacesd_> Poucos sao seus conhecedores
<omelete> como configurar o firefox pra abrir com as paginas q estavam abertas?
<mwallacesd_> Essa falha pode ser um exploit uma vulnerabilidade nova aque apenas foi descoberta seja por teste ou por acidente
<mwallacesd_> Dai depois de ser compartida pelos amigos elite, eles se juntam e discutem o que fazer
<mwallacesd_> Enquanto isso vai para em algum arquivo para que os mais sabios possam encontrar, e as vezes tem ate manual de procedimento de com aplicar o exploit novo
<mwallacesd_> Assim destas maneiras são que os computadores do pentagono, nasa e FBI são invadidos, quase sempre por zerodays ou exploites não convensionais
<peregrinator_six> omelete, boa noite.
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  boa noite
<gogleando_> (~soldado@186.214.27.54)
<gogleando_> mostrou o IP de todas as formas
<gogleando_> =P
 * RenatoSilva opa to aqui
<RenatoSilva> o ip?
<gogleando_> Sempre que alguém não registrado entra o server mostra o IP do dito cujo
<gogleando_> Viu>
<RenatoSilva> barna? vi
<RenatoSilva> omelete: editar > preferencias > por la
<barna> RenatoSilva, olá!
<barna> vi???
<RenatoSilva> barna: nao vi vc entrando aqui, so la
<omelete> RenatoSilva,  achei já
<barna> eu cabei de entrar!
<barna> to sem net em casa!
<RenatoSilva> barna: desculpa pensei q vc fosse o gogleando_
<barna> ok
<RenatoSilva> omelete: çae
<gogleando_> Hehehe
<juninhomachado> Boa Noite Pessoal
<juninhomachado> Bom Dia Tambem... hehe
<juninhomachado> Pessoal to pensando em comprar um Lenovo X220 Tablet, ele é notebook e tablet certo, dai tava pensando se quando eu for instalar o ubuntu nele deixar ele conectado na internet sera q ele ja vai reconhecer o hardware e ja vai instalar tudos os recursos, tipo o touchscreen e talz ?
<_42> como pode ser os 2 ao mesmo tempo?
<juninhomachado> simm a tela dele é reversivel
<_42> existe ubuntu pra tablet?
<_42> juninhomachado: reversivel??
<_42> juninhomachado: foto?
<juninhomachado> sim ela gira
<_42> juninhomachado: pesquisa no ubuntu.com
<juninhomachado> olha ai http://shop.lenovo.com/brweb/br/pt/products/laptops/thinkpad/xtablet-series/index.html
<anominus> (:
<juninhomachado> se não me engano a versão atual do kernel tem suporte ao touchscreen, alguma coisa assim, só não sei se ja instala isso automatico...
<_42> juninhomachado: doido
<juninhomachado> curtiu a maquininha ?
 * peregrinator_six zvictor 
<zvictor> ?
<peregrinator_six> rio de janeiro...?!
<zvictor> floripa
<zvictor> why?
<peregrinator_six> rio de janeiro, desculpe, confundi...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<chicognu> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado) como eu conserto isso ?
<chicognu> tipo eu deletei :P
<chicognu> ninguém ? :(
<vitorlobo> ZNC,  =]
<Arodnap> ola
<Arodnap> tem alguem de pernambuco?
<tortu`colheita`f> alguem online?
<kuvudo> Andre_Go`
<kuvudo> ta ae?
<tkruise> porra HotBit vc é meu vizinho hahaaahaa
<HotBit> tkruise, ?????
<HotBit> tkruise, De Onde?
<tkruise> HotBit,  Poços de Caldas
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<HotBit> tkruise, que susto po
<tkruise> buenos dias
<HotBit> tkruise, Vizinho de longe....
<tkruise> HotBit,  longe? nem 100km
<tkruise> ahhaahhahahaha
<tkruise> nem 50
<HotBit> bom dia
<HotBit> tkruise, que isso, muito mais
<HotBit> tkruise, eu foi em poços varias vezes
<tkruise> mais perto que passos ó
<HotBit> tkruise, estou enganado ou da umas 4 horas ate ai
<tkruise> uaitaloco
<tkruise> 4h eu to na capital paulista
<HotBit> tkruise, o gmaps erra feio
<HotBit> tkruise, intao veio, passo-mg fica a 50Km daqui
<HotBit> tkruise, vc está la na pontiha de mg
<HotBit> tkruise, eh longe de estrada]
<tkruise> eu fui aí
<tkruise> foi tipo
<tkruise> 2h 30
<HotBit> tkruise, ah, eh mais ou menos isso
<tkruise> é mais longe que campinas
<HotBit> tkruise, eh pq da muita volata
<HotBit> tkruise, esse gmaps e loko, fala q eu to a 50km de sampa, quando to a uns 400km
<HotBit> tkruise, RB-SP 50Km, eh 120Km
<tkruise> pra mim sp la da 3h 50
<HotBit> tkruise, daqui ate SP captial eh 6h se chutar no acelerador
<tkruise> putz
<tkruise> 6h eu to na praia
<tkruise> ahhahahaha
<HotBit> tkruise, se vieres aqui, um dia, venha me visitar de ralampago
<tkruise> beleez
<HotBit> tkruise, sabe onde baixa vs nova de wine?
<HotBit> tkruise, ultima...
<HotBit> wine eh emulador de win?
<tkruise> eu só pego no software center
<tkruise> nunca usei o wine
<tkruise> só sei que roda prog do win
<tkruise> nao sei se é tipo uma virtual machine
<HotBit> tem vairs qual instalar
<HotBit> tkruise, acho que eh um emulador de win
<tkruise> é eu vi ontem tem 3
<HotBit> intao...
<HotBit> WINE, qual instalar?
<HotBit> todos?
<HotBit> ou os binary nao?
<HotBit> tkruise, Como está Poços, Frio?
<HotBit> tem algum canal para jogos linux, duvidas, installs
<tkruise> HotBit,  gelado
<tkruise> 9º agora
<HotBit> tkruise, so, eu quando era garoto fui ate poços de caldas, umas 4 vezes, depois 1 quando mihas filha era bem pequena, depois numca mais
<HotBit> tkruise, Pços eh um belo lugar, mas muito frio
<tkruise> esse vulcão
<tkruise> haahahha, ah ja foi mais frio
<HotBit> tkruise, teve uma epoca que eu fui devia tar uns 9 como hoje, lembro que nao conseguia ficar na rua, com 3 agasalhos
<HotBit> tkruise, a coisa vai ferve no clima, sp vai fazer 29graus
<tkruise> ah aqui só fazcalor em janeiro
<HotBit> tkruise, eh, mas quando faz frio, mas mais do que aki
<kuvudo> alguem
<kuvudo> pode me ajudar?
<HotBit> Kazenin, ?
<kuvudo> comprei 1 vps ja veio com apache e php
<kuvudo> instalado
<kuvudo> joguei os arkivos na /var/www
<HotBit> Kazenin, bom dia Kazenin
<kuvudo> e qando acesso no http da not found
<kuvudo> ja dei chmod 777 /var/wwww
<kuvudo> e nada
<kuvudo> alguem sabe oq pode ta acontecendo?
<tkruise> kuvudo,  restart o apache
<tkruise> sudo etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kuvudo> tkruise ja restartei
<kuvudo> e nada
<tkruise> hmm
<kuvudo> como removo
<tkruise> se vc só der localhost
<kuvudo> totaltemente o apache?
<tkruise> n aparece It works?
<kuvudo> tkruise eu entrei com ip da ssh no meu navegador
<kuvudo> The requested URL /lsd.php was not found on this server.
<kuvudo> Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) Server
<kuvudo> ele acessa
<RadarZ> [tkruise]: 
<kuvudo> mais os arquivos nao ta axando
<RadarZ> tenta
<RadarZ> olhar o .conf do apache2
<kuvudo> RadarZ qal linha
<kuvudo> vejo na httdp.conf
<RadarZ> cola ele todo no pastebin
<kuvudo> aonde é pra ler os arquivos?
<kuvudo> perai
<kuvudo> vo catar aki
<HotBit> tkruise, o g+ nao tem posts?
<tkruise> HotBit,  vc que tem que postar la
<tkruise> ahhahahaha
<tkruise> g+ é uma putaria
<HotBit> tkruise, olha...
<kuvudo> qal
<kuvudo> site do pastebin?
<HotBit> ler posts do olhardigital
<HotBit> kuvudo, !paste
<HotBit> Pskol, bom dia Pskol
<kuvudo> ja axei
<kuvudo> http://pastebin.com/C2NhUFdn
<kuvudo> RadarZ
<kuvudo> da 1 olhada ai
<kuvudo> # Do NOT add a slash at the end of the directory path.
<kuvudo> #
<kuvudo> ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"
<kuvudo> essa
<kuvudo> porra ta com virtualhost
<kuvudo> kk
<kuvudo> consegui
<kuvudo> RadarZ
<kuvudo> sou hackudo
<kuvudo> era virtualhost
<kuvudo> kk
<kuvudo> q tinha q arrumar
<Pskol> HotBit, bom dia
<HotBit> Pskol, Bom Dia, tudo bem?
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Bom dia pessoal! Bom trabalho a todos.
<godim> ja existe tema pro 11.04?
<HotBit> como se personalisa tela de login
<insano> versão 11.10 vem com gnome 3 como padrão?
<insano> como vai ser?
<ZandreBran> insano, sim, estará no canal main o GTK3.
<godim> n entendo pra q trocar pra unity e dps por gnome
<godim> ;<
<rogerio> bom dia estou tentando instalar um programa chamado "Kiwix" para poder ler a  wikipedia offline mas não consigo os repositórios são da versão 10.10 e da erro nesta ultima versão 11.04! alguém pode me dar uma força?
<kuvudo> kero
<Hutley> rogerio: como vc instalou
<kuvudo> 1 xoxota
<rogerio> instalei pelo terminal mas não reconheceu o repositório
<Hutley> qual comando vc usou?
<Hutley> rogerio: qual comando vc usou?
<rogerio> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kiwixteam/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<rogerio> este comando
<Hutley> e qual erro que dá?
<rogerio> quando o repositório esta quebrado!
<ZandreBran> Hutley, não tem para o natty neste PPA
<ZandreBran> rogerio, porque não compila, pelo que vi é muito tranquilo. http://www.kiwix.org/index.php/Compile_Kiwix
<rogerio> eu não tenho a minima ideia como faz isto!
<Hutley> rogerio: repoarou que os caras tem um canal aqui na freenode? #kiwix
<rogerio> não
<rogerio> sera que tem alguém que fala português?
<Hutley> rogerio: hehe. é dificil, mas tenta a sorte.
<rogerio> Hutley outra duvida baixei um jogo mmorpg chamado "Savage2" e ele esta em ".bin" como faço para instala-lo?
<Hutley> rogerio: vc precisa setar ele como executavel para poder rodar
<Hutley> rogerio: chmod +x arquivo.bin
<Hutley> ./arquivo.bin
<Hutley> rogerio: tem um .deb do kiwix aqui: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kiwix/files/
<rogerio> Hutley deu este erro "A dependência não é contentável: libicu42" quando tento instalar o .deb do arquivo!
<Hutley> vc procurou esse libicu42 no gerenciador de pacotes?
<rogerio> estou fazendo agora
<Hutley> procura, se tiver, tente instalá-lo pelo gerenciador de pacotes
<Hutley> rogerio: foi?
<rogerio> baixai da internet e estou instalando
<Hutley> os libicu42?
<rogerio> agora pediu outra A dependência não é contentável: libxapian15
<Pskol> nao se contenta com nada em
<Hutley> rogerio: cara, é perigoso ficar instalando pacotes que nao estão no gerenciador... isso pode quebrar o sistema
<kuvudo> rogerio
<kuvudo> q jogo
<kuvudo> tu baixou?
<rogerio> Savage2
<kuvudo> apt-get update
<Hutley> quem pediu isso? o kiwix ou o libicu42?
<kuvudo> depois mete apt-get upgrade
<kuvudo> pra atualizar seus arkivos
<rogerio> o kiwix
<Dondy514> eu baixei dependências ..... quando fui ver eu fazia parte de uma botnet
<kuvudo> rogerio fez ai
<kuvudo> ?
<Hutley> rogerio: sempre tente instalar as bibliotecas pelo gerenciador de pacotes.
<kuvudo> Hutley calado
<rogerio> Kuvudo fiz!
<kuvudo> rogerio se der erro de dependencias mete
<kuvudo> apt-get -f install
<kuvudo> acho q é assim
<Hutley> kuvudo: cara cala a boca vc.
<kuvudo> deb http://hyperion.uni-altai.ru/debian/ lenny astro unofficial
<kuvudo> deb http://hyperion.uni-altai.ru/debian/ squeeze astro unofficial
<kuvudo> ai tem essa lib
<kuvudo> libicu42
<kuvudo> q tu precisa
<kuvudo> so add no seu sources.list
<kuvudo> apt-get update
<kuvudo> depois mete apt-get install libicu42
<kuvudo> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kuvudo> adiciona esses 2 deb no final
<kuvudo> ctrl + x
<kuvudo> s
<kuvudo> salva
<kuvudo> e depois apt-get update
<kuvudo> e apt-get install libseilaoq
<kuvudo> Hutley falei alguma merda nerda?
<Hutley> hehe
<kuvudo> essas sources.list
<kuvudo> do debian / ubuntu e etc
<kuvudo> deixam a mto desejar
<kuvudo> caso
<kuvudo> ainda tenha duvidas
<kuvudo> favor remover linux do seu pc
<kuvudo> instale o windows xp
<Mano_Chao> kkkkk
<kuvudo> Mano_Chao
<kuvudo> nego arruma ideia
<kuvudo> de usar linux
<kuvudo> e nao tem nem 1 base
<kuvudo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mano_Chao> verdade....
<rogerio> Kuvudo por isso que vcs para nos ajudar
<kuvudo> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kuvudo> rogerio nego aki
<kuvudo> maioria nooba
<Hutley> rogerio: nem liga.... sempre aparecem esses tipos aqui no canal
<Hutley> por isso e pelo fato do canal nao ter moderação é que eu muitas vezes nao entro aqui
<kuvudo> Hutley snif snif
<kuvudo> vo me retirar entao
<kuvudo> ja q lhe encomodo
<kuvudo> rogerio www.apt-get.org/search
<kuvudo> ai tem tudo
<kuvudo> so por nome do programa ele googla link do repositorio
<kuvudo> ai tu mete na sources.list
<kuvudo> e pimba
<rogerio> cara vc não me incomoda estou grato pela ajuda é que linux é realmente dificil se todas as vezes que eu e todo mundo que usa passar para o windows xp!
<kuvudo> rogerio linux
<kuvudo> é easy
<kuvudo> e q maioria
<kuvudo> é acostumada com xp
<kuvudo> tu lendo google
<kuvudo> indo atrás das duvidas aprende rapidinho
 * irado não conhece (r)windows.. nenhum, depois do '95
<rogerio> Hutley e Kuvudo valeu pela ajuda deu tudo certo, valeu pela paciencia de ambos
<ZandreBran> rogerio, vc usou o canal: deb http://hyperion.uni-altai.ru/debian/ lenny astro unofficial e o deb http://hyperion.uni-altai.ru/debian/ squeeze astro unofficial???
<rogerio> não usei o do proprio ubuntu!
<ZandreBran> rogerio, ok.
<Dondy514> alguém sabe criar uma bot net para DDoS?
<Mano_Chao> que q vc quer com isso cara...
<Mano_Chao> olha lah hein...
<thiago_> Olá pessoal
<thiago_> Estou usando o ubuntu 10.04 e estou com problemas pra rodar videos mkv pelo vlc
<thiago_> seria um incomodo eu estar falando sobre problemas do VLC aqui?
<Kazenin> não pq vc está rodando no ubuntu
<thiago_> isso
<Kazenin> thiago_, e qual é o problema?
<thiago_> o problema acontece quando tento executar videos no formato mkv
<Kazenin> é em 720p ?
<thiago_> ele funciona até um certo momento mas depois ele finaliza a execução
<Kazenin> com qtos videos vc executou?
<thiago_> não sei bemm o tamanho da dimensão do vídeo
<thiago_> mas qualquer video nesse formato não funciona
<Kazenin> dependendo é processamento de video, logo a placa de vídeo não está renderizando o vídeo
<thiago_> eu executo apenas um video e mesmo assim acontece isso
<thiago_> hum
<Kazenin> thiago_, tentou rodar no Totem? (reprodutor de filmes)
<thiago_> já sim
<thiago_> acontece o mesmo
<Kazenin> thiago_, qual é a sua placa de video?
<thiago_> não estou usando placa de vídeo no momento
<Kazenin> tá
<Kazenin> então qual é o CHIP gráfico?
<thiago_> não sei direito
<thiago_> é que troquei por uma placa nova
<thiago_> acho que seria esta 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller
<thiago_> o modelo do chip
<thiago_> vou mostrar o erro que aparece no console
<Kazenin> thiago_, lspci | grep VGA
<Kazenin> thiago_, se for colar mais de 3 linhas paste.ubuntu.com
<thiago_> esse é o problema: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643309/
<Mano_Chao> thiago_, placa intel precisa de uns ajustes... tive problemas com flashplayer e era placa de video...
<thiago_> o chip gráfico aqui é Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<thiago_> hum...
<thiago_> agora mesmo executei um video ,mkv de boa qualidade pelo console, dessa maneira:
<thiago_> vlc <nome_do_arquivo>.mkv e funcionou normal
<thiago_> não parou de funcionar..
<thiago_> mas enquanto executava aparecia : number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Pessoal, alguem conhece algum Thin Clients de boa qualidade compativel com Ubuntu ?
<Kazenin> Wilson_Ubuntu, brother eu monto os meus com LTSP... máquinas antigas.. o PC mais fulero que usei foi um K6-II 150Mhz
<Kazenin> roda igual um Core2Duo
<Kazenin> =D
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Kazenin, Eu quero aqueles que se coloca atras do monitor.
<Kazenin> ???????
<Wilson_Ubuntu> http://www.multiuser.com.br/si/site
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Mas este parece nao ser compativel com Linux.
<Kazenin> xeu ver
<Kazenin> huuummm
<Kazenin> esse é pequeno mesmo
<Kazenin> nunca usei esses prontos não Wilson_Ubuntu
<Kazenin> ainda mais pq o que mais me aparece é máquina velha
<Kazenin> que com um gabinete arrumadinho fica ótimo
<Kazenin> acho que fabricar essas coisas é mais geração de e-lixo
<Kazenin> eu trabalho pra uma ONG que faz recondicionamento de micros
<Kazenin> e monto laboratórios com LTSP Ubuntu
<Kazenin> pq tem MUITO micro mesmo que abandonam em ótimo estado de conservação
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Kazenin... Eu preciso usar esses pequeninos, pois um clinete nao deixo espaco no balcao para colocar a CPU... rsrsrs... Terei que usar somente um monitor + teclado e esse tal de thin clientes.
<Kazenin> entendi
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Construiu um prédio novo e nao deixou espaco para colocar as cpus... é possivel um negócio desses ?
<Kazenin> claro que é
<Kazenin> TI no Brasil = lixo
<Kazenin> ninguém liga
<Wilson_Ubuntu> verdade...
<Kazenin> estética é a primeira coisa
<Kazenin> depois o restante
<Kazenin> enfim
<Wilson_Ubuntu> ele deixou um espacinho debaixo da escada para colocar o servidor...
<Kazenin> não sei sinceramente onde vc vai achar thin client compativel com linux
<Kazenin> mas com certeza tem
<Wilson_Ubuntu> ok.. vou continuar procurando....
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Gracias... vou almoçar...   é servidor ?
<the67pc> ai galera
<the67pc> como saber se meu processador Core I e da primeira ou segunda geração?
<the67pc> alguem sabe?
<Kazenin> the67pc, sudo apt-get install pastebinit lshw ; sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<HotBit> se desenvolver apps in vb.net usando wine+vb, so vai rodar se tiver wine?
<semeion> HotBit: sim
<HotBit> semeion,  ok, sabe algo sobre moonlight 4 (silverlight)
<semeion> google, wiki :X
<HotBit> semeion, quero começar a programar, mas nao sei nem por onde...
<HotBit> semeion, estou mais perdito do barata depoisde rodox
<semeion> to vendo isso
<HotBit> semeion, igual cego em tiroteio
<HotBit> semeion, queria um jeito de aproveitar o linux+vbnet
<HotBit> semeion, acho que somente com emulaçao
<semeion> já passaram essa dica pra vc mais de 2x que eu mesmo ví
<semeion> vc diz visual basic usando .net?
<semeion> ja falaram isso pra vc
<semeion> lol
<HotBit> eu sei
<HotBit> como disse, to perdido...
<semeion> vc ta andando em círculos
<semeion> 0.0
<HotBit> outra linguaem...
<HotBit> acho que vou abandonar essa de linux
<semeion> usa ruby ou python
<HotBit> deixar ele so para fuçar
<semeion> ou instala o gambas2 ai
<HotBit> gambas2 eh basic, mas eh visual?
<semeion> é visual
<semeion> mas não é como no windows
<HotBit> semeion, instala por onde, terminal?
<semeion> é primitivo
<semeion> é o que tem aqui no linux
<semeion> se vc quer programar bem nesse ambiente comece a pensar menor
<semeion> é como 20 anos atras
<semeion> esqueça as ferramentas rad e estude python ou ruby que é o mais recomendado
<HotBit> ta
<semeion> da pra se fazer bons programas com essas linguagens
<semeion> se vc quer insistir no basic, instala o gambas2
<HotBit> python eh aberto, como instalar
<semeion> python tb é interpretado, como é o basic
<semeion> vou almoçar, boa sorte
<HotBit> vai ser muito facil assim
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, vc ta ai?
<HotBit> uno help para iniciar em python
<EduardeCalibal> Estou...
<EduardeCalibal> Diga HotBit
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, ajuda para comcar com python
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca tive contato com python...
<HotBit> edenc, putz!
<HotBit> edenc, foi mal errei
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, intao... fud...
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, to errascado
<EduardeCalibal> O quer fazer?
<HotBit> instalar ptyhon
<HotBit> para ver se aprendo
<HotBit> python, na pagina tem um milhao de installs
<EduardeCalibal> Instalar é o de menos...  Basta adicionar os pacotes que precisa.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, no sypnatc
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou buscar alguns guias para você.  Momento.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, eu instalei um editor...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<HotBit> EduardeCalibal, agora onde eu começo para aprender os comnados
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor estudar a linguagem antes.  Buscar alguns exemplos na internet seria bom.
<EduardeCalibal> Algumas referências que achei aqui: http://pt-br.wordpress.com/tag/python/
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Aprenda-Python-Guia-rapido
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Introducao-ao-Python-%28parte-1%29
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.python.org/
<EduardeCalibal> Ali em documentação na página do python me parece ter bastante material.
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui...  AFK
<_codeman> HotBit, python is very cool
<_codeman> eh muito facil
<_codeman> hehehe
<_codeman> apesar de naum domina-lo ainda
<HotBit> _codeman, ONDE EU ACHO UMS EXEMPLOS SIMPLES PARA COMEÇAR
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Andre_Gondim> boa
<RadarZ> Gente, to colocando o LinuxMint em um Duron 1300 com 512, porem ele da erro do vesa no boot, ai tenho que colocar live vga=ask, ele entra na tela de senha, coloco user mint e senha em branco, dou ok, ele parece q vai entrar mas volta pra tela de login... quem ajuda ?
<Andre_Gondim> RadarZ, #mint
<RadarZ> [Andre_Gondim]: ?
<RadarZ> era pra ser canal?
<Andre_Gondim> RadarZ, aqui é suporte ao Ubuntu, o mint é em outro canal
<RadarZ> [Andre_Gondim]: o mint não é baseado em ubuntu?
<Andre_Gondim> RadarZ, que é baseado em Debian, nem por isso você vai perguntar do Ubuntu no Debian
<Andre_Gondim> RadarZ, esse tipo de erro pode ser específico, por isso é indicado o uso do canal para a sua distribuição
<RadarZ> Andre_Gondim entendi, acho que o mint é baseado em ubuntu, se nao me engano tem duas versoes
<RadarZ> tem uma que eh baseada em debian e uma baseado em ubuntu
<RadarZ> quase a mesma coisa ne
<RadarZ> porque ubuntu vem do debian
<RadarZ> as vezes alguem sabe me explicar ai
<RadarZ> nao existe canal #mint
<MarconM> RadarZ: tenta #linuxmint
<RadarZ> [MarconM]: esse entrou
<MarconM> lol
<RadarZ> so tem 5 pessoas
<RadarZ> kkkkk
<MarconM> pera ae vou entar para dar 6
<RadarZ> vo te q falar ingles
<RadarZ> MarconM aeuhaeuhaeuhaeuheuaheauhauaeh
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tkruise> meu irmão tem 7 anos
<tkruise> é uma bixa mirim
<cli04> opa
<cli04> alguem sabe me dizer no comando sed como substituir \ por nada ??
<Andre_Gondim> cli04, acho que é sed 's/\\//g' arquivo
<cli04> Andre_Gondim: vou tentar
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<cli04> to fazendo uma parada para migrar do paradox paa mysql
<cli04> ai esta gerando o .sql com essa barra e esta dando erro de sintx
<cli04> preciso remover essa barra
<cli04> caso venha
<tkruise> se tem algo chato é dar sudo jEdit toda hora que eu vou testar um php
<Soluz> ±››››››››
<cli04> Andre_Gondim: nao funcionou
<tkruise> no menu do gconf no menu do teclado, qual o nome da tecla do windows? alguns falando que é <SUPER> outros <Mod4>
<LACabeza> aew, alguém sabe entende um pouquinho de shell script que possa me tirar uma duvida?
<LACabeza> pode deixar, resolvi aki
<BugsCrash> Oah pessoal , estou via irssi ... via ssh do meu trampo . Show !
<BugsCrash> A Nova versaum do Ubuntu 11 ta show de bola. Funcionando tudo direitinho. Muito bom !
 * peregrinator_six 0o
 * peregrinator_six ...
<tkruise> http://multiplospop.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/trollface-coolface-tattoo.jpg
<bugscrash> Boa noite a todos.
<bugscrash> Estou testando Ubuntu 11.04 direto do SSH via irssi.
<HotBit> good night to alll
<vitorlobo> ZNC,  ta porai?
<vitorlobo> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma dúvida a tempos e sempre esqueço de pesquisar...  Existe uma forma de chutar alguém do servidor?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, em um servidor Linux.
<ZandreBran> EduardeCalibal, ôlas. não compreendi sua questão.
<EduardeCalibal> Posso por exemplo derrubar todos os processos de um determinado usuário ou mesmo fechar o terminal por onde ele entrou mas existe uma forma de chutar o cara fora do servidor.
<BugsCrash> Chutar ?? kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo kick
<ZandreBran> EduardeCalibal, deluser?
<EduardeCalibal> Na prática se eu chutar ele ou fechar tudo que ele abriu acho que da no mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai você fala em apagar uma conta.
<EduardeCalibal> E se eu apagar uma conta com o usuário conectado ele continua lá até sair né?
<EduardeCalibal> N
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdade ia atras disso e de como manter o cara banido por algum tempo.
<HotBit> inclui o ip dele baned
<EduardeCalibal> Não me serve...
<ZandreBran> EduardeCalibal, pode matar processos de um usuário com o pkill, mais informações: info pkill
<EduardeCalibal> Só serve para ip mesmo.
<HotBit> intao, nao tem lista de banedip
<EduardeCalibal> É assim que tinha imaginado, matando todos os processos.
<EduardeCalibal> Não adianta banir o ip a não ser que seja um ip fixo.
<HotBit> e nick
<EduardeCalibal> Minha ideia é mais a nível de usuário.  Até sei fazer isso de outras formas.
<EduardeCalibal> Não estou falando do irc HotBit
<HotBit> eu sei
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<HotBit> mas todo usuario tem login certo?
<EduardeCalibal> sim, um nome de usuário.
<BillyGyn> EduardeCalibal, você esta falando em um servido linux usando ssh?
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer serviço, se aplica ao ssh também.
<HotBit> nao tem como achar o ip fixo dele?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não necessariamente irá ter um.
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente os usuários não tem um.
<BillyGyn> EduardeCalibal, o ssh para fazer autenticação antes reconhece o host e troca para de chaves, nesse caso vc pode banir a chave dele....
<HotBit> da um trace route nele
<EduardeCalibal> BillyGyn, estou com a seguinte idéia, através das regras de segurança eu deixo o cara trancado por 24h, ai derrubo todos os processos dele e ele não pode mais voltar.
<EduardeCalibal> O que estava procurando era uma automatização para o processo em um comando.  Mas acho que vou ter que fazer um script para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> HotBit, tem duas formas de controlar isso, pelo usuário e pela conexão, se o cara não tiver ip fixo ele vai trocar em um minuto assim que ver que foi banido.
<ZandreBran> EduardeCalibal, veja o pkill como lhe falei, ele automatiza o -9 para processos de um usuário
<EduardeCalibal> Ai teria que banir a rede do cara e não quero chegar a isso.
<EduardeCalibal> ZandreBran, sim, já trabalho assim, só queria o fechar + banir em um comando.
<ZandreBran> EduardeCalibal, beleza. depois compartilha conosco a solução :)
<EduardeCalibal> Assim como falei, basta adicionar as regras de segurança no arquivo de restrições em /etc/security/time.conf, ai eu adiciono o nome do cara e o tempo que não quero ele no servidor.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai ele fica banido, mas não cai.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai derrubo todos os processos dele, ai quando ele tentar voltar não consegue.
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite , alguem sabe pq ta acontecendo isto: http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/8351/capturadetela12.png
<EduardeCalibal> Nessas horas vejo que minha internet esta lenta.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que as tuas fontes foram escritas por alguém com problemas de coordenação motora...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que já vi isso, mas era coisa com uma proteção de tela.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou era na configuração do vídeo.  Mas acho que isso foi no Windows...  Não lembro mais.
<EduardeCalibal> SuBmUnDo, Isso é uma foto ou pegou com o printscreen?
<SuBmUnDo> printscreen
<SuBmUnDo> EduardeCalibal: printscreen
<EduardeCalibal> É, acho que é a configuração da vibração digital da placa de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que era por ai a questão.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é um chute.
<EduardeCalibal> nvidia?
<SuBmUnDo> nao é nvidia
<EduardeCalibal> Então nem sei por onde começar a procurar o seu problema...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui.  AFK
<EduardeCalibal> Dá uma olha no xorg.conf para ver se não tem nada estranho por lá...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<BillyGyn> Alguém conhece uma forma de converter minha partição nfs para ext3 ou ext4 sem compromenter os arquivos que estao la dentro?
<Kazenin> BillyGyn, sim
<BillyGyn> Kazenin, qual app posso usar?
<BillyGyn> Kazenin, perdão ntfs
<Kazenin> faça o backup dos seus arquivos, use um particionador, formate a partição em ext3 ou ext4 confome queira vc pode estar usando o Gparted (modo gráfico) ou o cfdisk (modo texto) para isso
<ZandreBran> BillyGyn, ôlas, eu acredito que não tenha como mudar de ntfs para ext4 sem formatar. sei de ext3 para ext4, mas são basicamente o mesmo file system.
<BillyGyn> Kazenin, hum.... pois então, estou sem condições de realizar backup... estava querendo fazer a quente, com os arquivos la dentro.. mas tudo bem, assim que der compro um HD externo para fazer essa conversão
<ZandreBran> BillyGyn, quando for mecher nisto, procure por mkfs
<BillyGyn> ZandreBran, obrigado
<BugsCrash> Pessoal, alguem sabe como enviar uma msg do Terminal para o X de um usuáriario logado?
<BugsCrash> quit
<HotBit> alguem sabe porque a o fundo do menu de inialização antes da carga do Ubuntu ta com cor tipo vinho, quero voltar como era antes black
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<HotBit> alguem sabe porque a o fundo do menu de inialização antes da carga do Ubuntu está com cor vinho, quero voltar como era antes black
<HotBit> e como trocar o fundo da tela de login
<valdergallo> ai alguém sabe se tem como atualizar o ubuntu32 para o ubuntu64 sem perder os apps que já estão configurados ?
<HotBit> valdergallo, ja fiz a mesma pergunta, nao tem
<valdergallo> HotBit, vlw :D
<HotBit> valdergallo, se instalar vai sobrepor
<valdergallo> HotBit, foi o que eu imaginei :S
<HotBit> valdergallo, mas
<HotBit> valdergallo, deve ter uma forma de fazer um bkp das confg?
<valdergallo> HotBit, eu instalei o 32 na época lixo do unity na parte beta, até hj o meu unity falta um monte de coisas
<valdergallo> HotBit, é só salvar o home do usuário :D
<HotBit> valdergallo, legal, valeu
<valdergallo> HotBit, só que tem coisas que dá pau quando vc troca de 32 para 64 bits
<HotBit> valdergallo, ?
<HotBit> valdergallo, tipo?
<valdergallo> HotBit, as coisas de java, flash e programas que tem versão de 32 e 64 bits
<valdergallo> HotBit, mas a grande maioria das coisas funciona, depois só vc ir apagando as coisas que dá erro
<HotBit> valdergallo, acho que eh muitocedo para 64b
<valdergallo> HotBit, pow para programadores tá massa
<valdergallo> HotBit, para usuário novo é melhor o 32 mesmo
<HotBit> valdergallo, eh, bem...
<HotBit> valdergallo, intao, melhor eu ficar no 32
<ZandreBran> HotBit, valdergallo; ôlas. por favor me diga o que não funciona no 64 bits?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu? sei nao...
<valdergallo> HotBit, tudo funciona com 64 bits, mas tem mais aventura :D
<HotBit> ZandreBran, o que for muito antigo...
<ZandreBran> HotBit, valdergallo, pode instalar o Ubuntu, com KDE ou Gnome, 64 bit sem medo de ser feliz.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, to desanimado, agora vou deixar tudo como esta, so melhorar um pouco
<valdergallo> ZandreBran, tipo vc vai usar ele para que ?
<ZandreBran> valdergallo, desculpe, mas não compreendu
<HotBit> engraçado
<valdergallo> ZandreBran, 64 bits é para programador que precisa de muito processo ou que precisa de processo para tratar vídeos
<valdergallo> ZandreBran, saca vc não vê diferença do 32bits para o 64bits
<HotBit> 64bits eh para quem desenvolve ou abre muitos progrmas simultaneso, tambem
<valdergallo> ZandreBran, vc só vai ver diferença se vc usar tiver que fazer apps que precisam de muitas casas de processamento ou se vc for usar o mongoDB
<ZandreBran> valdergallo, não necessáriamente. a instalação de pacotes de é muito, mais muito mais rápido. os efeitos gráficos para placas on-board tb.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, mas se atualizar de 32 p 64 tem que passar tudo por cima nao?
<valdergallo> ZandreBran, deixa eu explicar melhor
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eh como se tivesse instalado agora?
<valdergallo> o 32bits para o python o max int
<valdergallo> tem
<HotBit> ZandreBran, pois foi assim que me explicaram
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sim, tem reinstalar. se tiver 64bits e seu micro não tiver problema de aquecimento, eu recomendo usar o OS 64.
<valdergallo> 2147483647 = maxint do 32bits
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eh barra, fiquei 2 dias fazendo update, e hoje deu um pow e travou o firefox
<HotBit> valdergallo, sim
<valdergallo> maxint do 64bits = 9223372036854775807
<HotBit> valdergallo, sim
<valdergallo> sacou a diferença
<HotBit> valdergallo, nao e sim
<valdergallo> tipo para processamentos vc tem poder
<valdergallo> tem mais poder né
<HotBit> de onde saiu 9223372036854775807
<valdergallo> vc dá python
<valdergallo> import sys
<HotBit> FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF....
<valdergallo> sys.maxint
<valdergallo> :D
<valdergallo> a eu sei lá eu uso 32bits no notebook e 64bits no desktop
<valdergallo> não vejo diferença de velocidade
<valdergallo> vejo diferença quando preciso processar coisas
<valdergallo> agora carregar um programa não demanda muito processamento
<valdergallo> carregar vários aplicativos o 64bits tem vantagem
<valdergallo> mas vc vai ver mais diferença com a quantidade de memória da sua máquina
<HotBit> 64bits nao 32x2
<HotBit> se 32bits=2147483647
<valdergallo> que com o processamento (dependendo do programa claro)
<HotBit> 64bits = 4294967294
<HotBit> que zorra
<valdergallo> hauah não
<HotBit> intao 64bits, int nao eh int eh float
<valdergallo> é que eu peguei o numero máximo de Inteiros que é liberado para processamento
<valdergallo> nãooo
<HotBit> chega
<valdergallo> int vira long né
<valdergallo> hauauhaa
<HotBit> nem queo saber mais... travei
<valdergallo> :D
<HotBit> nem importa nao vou reinstalar 64bits nao, vou deixar, porque quando perguntei disseram que nao da pra fazer upgrade de 32-64
<valdergallo> HotBit, fica com o 32bits
<HotBit> re-instalar tudo denovo eu volto pra windows e largo mao
<valdergallo> HotBit, é então o 32bits é melhor para vc
<HotBit> valdergallo, nao eh melhor
<HotBit> valdergallo, mas nao vou passar tudo de novo so para um pouco melhor
<HotBit> valdergallo, eu ate queria 64bit
<ZandreBran> HotBit, mas instalar faz parte do aprendizado. quanto mais fizer isto; melhor irá elaborar seu conhecimento. ainda mais se estudar cada passo que fizer :)
<valdergallo> HotBit, é então se vc mudar para 64bits, vários programas vc ter aprender como instalar novamente, pq são diferentes os repositórios e varias coisas do 32bits
<HotBit> complicado esse lance de lunix
<valdergallo> hauauh :D
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> o mestre  ChanServ  ta mandando mudar nao sei oq
<valdergallo> sei lá
<HotBit> falou aki: coloca o modo de operador
<valdergallo> eu vi, mas é para o povo que é op :D
<HotBit> hauahu
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-14
<HotBit> valdergallo, se tipo, instalar, depois voltar os config da pane?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, como eu mudo: 1- cor do fundo ao iniciar o loader, 2- fundo da tela de login?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, 1-não sei, porque a primeira que faço é retirar o splash do carregamento. 2-não sei tb, porque uso o KDM e nunca me atentei para isto.
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tá usando o 11.04?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sim
<valdergallo> HotBit, cara não mude para o 64bits :D
<HotBit> ZandreBran, que eh splash
<valdergallo> HotBit, vc não precisa
<HotBit> valdergallo, vc pensa assim.
<valdergallo> HotBit, eu queria mudar só para ter o mysql64 e o mondoDB64
<HotBit> valdergallo, mas nao vou mudar mesmo, so daqui uns tempo
<ZandreBran> HotBit, é o gráfico que aparece enquanto o ubuntu está sendo carregado.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tipo, tenho dois os, Win7 e Ububtu, quando inicia o boot, aparce um menu 4 op de linux e 1 win7, a cor de fundo era preta, deṕois do update, ficou vinho
<HotBit> ZandreBran, talvez se mudar a tele de fundo do login mude tambem
<ZandreBran> HotBit, pera ai que estou procurando, tem uma interface legal para o GRUB...
<HotBit> ZandreBran, blz
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sobre o GDM: http://gamblis.com/2011/06/13/how-to-change-gdm-theme-in-ubuntu-11-04-using-gdm-tweaker/
<HotBit> ZandreBran, GDM ?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, google it :)
<ZandreBran> HotBit, achei aqui. é o BURG, mas terá que instala-lo na MBR do hd; segue: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautiful-burg-boot-loader-gets-ubuntu-11-04-ppa/
<HotBit> ZandreBran, o gdm É O LOGIN?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, e o BURG do boot
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sim. existem vários, GDM, KDM, XDM, ... isto é o legal, com o tempo vai aprender a montar seu próprio sistema.
<ZandreBran> HotBit, a primeira tela do arranque é o GRUB
<HotBit> ZandreBran, mas eu to meio receoso, MBR pode impedir o Win7... de loader?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ok, então altera somente a cor de fundo. aí não precisa mecher em nada
<HotBit> ZandreBran, vou fazer naum eh complicado a ate
<HotBit> ZandreBran, esse MBR eu sei o que eh, MasterBoootRecord, se eu fizer besteira ja era
<HotBit> vou dar um restart aki e volto , se der pane ....
<HotBit> t+++
<HotBit> ZandreBran, maasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HotBit> ZandreBran, o login ficou muito legal, tks
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ;)
<tsnovo> qual o plugin para ouvir radio online no ubuntu?
<tsnovo> ??????????
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, ôlas e calma...
<tsnovo> sim..
<tsnovo> como faço para ouvir radio online no ubuntu?
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, eu instalo todo os pacotes gstreamer0.10-...
<tsnovo> me diga uma coisa
<ZandreBran> ouço de radio uol ao shoutcast
<tsnovo> quando vai no google e digita atarde fm consegue ouvir?
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, uma coisa :)
<tsnovo> ????/
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, não sei.
<tsnovo> tenta aí e me fala
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, tá brincando? passa ao menos a url.
<tsnovo> okay
<tsnovo> http://www.atarde.com.br/atardefm/templates/2010/05/oucaagora.html
<tsnovo> conseguiu?
<lord_daemon> como uso minha saida svideo da minha placa nvidia
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, ainda tá carregando... carregando... o site é uma bomba xD
<tsnovo> eu ouvia antigamente
<tsnovo> no windows
<ZandreBran> tsnovo, então problema resolvido; é só usar o windows para ouvir xD
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> eu não quero
<tsnovo> ali ouvi com o media player
<toter> peregrinator_six: quanto tempo...
<tsnovo> como faço para ouvir radio online?
<toter> tsnovo: qual versão do windows vc. está usando?
<tsnovo> eu não estou usando windows não
<tsnovo> estou usando ubuntu
<tsnovo> quero acessar este site
<tsnovo> http://www.atarde.com.br/atardefm/templates/2010/05/oucaagora.html
<toter> tsnovo: sem analisar o seu problema profundamente, recomendo vc. baixar o vlc, o mplayer e todos os codecs relacionados a esses dois programas...
<tsnovo> entrou no site?
<tsnovo> conseguiu ouvir?
<tsnovo> http://www.atarde.com.br/atardefm/templates/2010/05/oucaagora.html
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, aqui também não toca
<omelete> alguem sabe como assistir arquivos mss2?
<omelete> mardita MS
<anuins> alguem on?
<DebLike> fala galera boa noite
<anuins> DebLike: opa
<anuins> manja comando sed?
<DebLike> não ainda não utilizei
<valdergallo> alguém ai sabe como eu pego só o diretório atual no prompt de comando ?
<valdergallo> :D
<valdergallo> queria mudar o meu bash
<valdergallo> para ele mostrar só o diretório atual
<DebLike> o diretorio do home ?
<Pskol> pwd?
<Pskol> hmm
<root> valdergallo: vc quer mexer nas variaveis PS1, PS2 do seu ambiente, que sao usadas pra formar o prompt
<root> valdergallo: man bash, la tem a documentacao das opcoes
<root> valdergallo: vc provavelmente vai colocar isso no .bashrc ou .bash_profile, dependendo do que vc pretende
<valdergallo> root, isso mas eu não queria mostrar o $PWD eu queria mostrar apenas o diretório atual
<valdergallo> root, eu manjo mudar :D
<valdergallo> root, só não sei o que usar para mostrar só o último diretório atual
<root> entao olha na manpage as tags que pode usar
<root> :)
<valdergallo> root, a idéia é que se eu tiver /home/valder ele mostre só valder
<valdergallo> root vou ver vlw :D
<omelete> valdergallo,  tipo só mostrar a pasta atual?
<valdergallo> omelete, sim
<gabezao> da pra colocar um shell script
<valdergallo> omelete, não acho isso em lugar nenhum :/
<omelete> vc configura isso num arquivo, só ñ lembro qual hehe
<valdergallo> eu sei configurar
<DebLike> ja tentou o ponto (.)
<valdergallo> é no .bashrc ou no .bash_profile :D
<gabezao> pwd | awk -F "/" '{print $NF}'
<gabezao> $(pwd | awk -F "/" '{print $NF}')
<valdergallo> éee
<valdergallo> gabezao vamos testar :D vlw
<gabezao> pior q ele fica estatico
<valdergallo> pode crer :(
<valdergallo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<valdergallo> noooooooooo é tão fácil é só usar o \W
<valdergallo> \w é todos os diretórios e \W
<valdergallo> é workdir :S
<valdergallo> e eu perdi 2horas procurando isso
<valdergallo> ahuhuhUAHUHAUhuHUHAuhuhUAHuha
<DebLike> valdergallo e onde vc anterou para poder funcionar isso no shell
<DebLike> ?
<valdergallo> hum
<valdergallo> é só vc dar
<valdergallo> opa, desculpa
<valdergallo> vc edita .bashrc ou o .bash_profile
<valdergallo> lá tem a definição do PS1
<valdergallo> vc pode mudar o PS1 direto para testar
<valdergallo> dando export PS1='\u@\h:\W$'
<DebLike> ah beleza vou testar aki
<valdergallo> :D
<DebLike> Pow ficou massa
<DebLike> :d
<DebLike> ;D
<DebLike> mandou bem
<valdergallo> no exemplou faltou o espaço
<valdergallo> export PS1='\u@\h:\W$ '
<valdergallo> ai fica mais bonito testa esse ai com espaço :D
<DebLike> blz
<DebLike> agora sim ficou mais top
<DebLike> ;D
<valdergallo> HAuhauhuah AUHuahuha
<valdergallo> DebLike, vc precisa colocar isso no .bashrc ou no .bash_profile para ficar assim para sempre :D
<valdergallo> http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/bash-prompts.html
<valdergallo> aqui tem todos os comandos que vc pode colocar no PS1 :D
<DebLike> vou dar uma olhada
<DebLike> valder eu tro em todas as ocorencias do .bashrc ?
<DebLike> troco*
<valdergallo> DebLike, não coloca no final
<valdergallo> DebLike, ou então na última entrada do PS1 :D
<valdergallo> bom, vou nessa flw :D
<DebLike> flws
<DebLike> valeu ai pela dica
<DebLike> akele abraço
<DebLike> :D
<adriano> galera, não to conseguindo ver videos no youtube aqui no ubuntu, o player carrega normal mas aparece a mensagem "ocorreu um erro. Tente novamente mais tarde".
<adriano> alguem tem ideia do que pode ser isso?
<adriano> não nosigo abrir o messenger tambem, em nenhum client. nem mesmo pelo site.
<ecanto> hello
<adriano> opa
<paladinn> bom dia galera
<paladinn> estou baixando o ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<paladinn> é só esse cd né ? 650MB padrão ?
<Maninho> dia
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<HotBit> a ferramenta mantenedor do sistema eh segura por ser usada?
<paladinn> ^^
<paladinn> ferramenta mantenedor
<HotBit> paladinn, ?
<HotBit> paladinn, eh segura?
<paladinn> nao sei q ferramenta é essa
<paladinn> o kernel ?
<HotBit> paladinn, nows
<HotBit> paladinn, eh uma ferramneta, suponho, que elimina pacotes nao necessarios
<HotBit> paladinn, um tipo de limpeza
<paladinn> hum preciso ir fui
<HotBit> alguem sabe se mantenedor do Sistema, eh seguro
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, jah usei e nao tive problemas...
<Mano_Chao> mas nao confio muito nesse tipo de ferramenta gambi
<Mano_Chao> se vc usar o synaptic vai obter o mesmo resultado
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ôlas, eu prefiro o gtkorphan ao jockey-gtk
<ir4> jonatasnona R0X
<ir4> lba.inpa.gov.br
<jonatasnona> ir4, trabalha no INPA?
<tkruise> cacete
<tkruise> sonhei com php
<ir4> [jonatasnona]: nem
<diegocn> alguem aí manja de samba?
<gabezao> só pagode mesmo
<gabezao> :D
<diegocn> putz, pagode não né véio
<gabezao> ;(
<gabezao> qual sua duvida?
<diegocn> então
<diegocn> eu ja alterei o conf milhares de vezes, já li milhares de dicas... mas a taxa de transferencia continua baixa pra caramba
<gabezao> qual a taxa?
<diegocn> agora a pouco eu estava copiando um arquivo de 1.1GB do server pra minha maquina e tava em 3.2MBps
<gabezao> sua maquina é windows ou linux?
<diegocn> linux
<diegocn> ubuntu
<diegocn> mas o mesmo acontece nas maquinas windows
<gabezao> e o server? linux tb?
<diegocn> linux - debian
<gabezao> tenta copiar por scp
<gabezao> e veja se é o samba
<gabezao> ou sua rede
<diegocn> hmm
<diegocn> vou testar
<diegocn> mas se não me engano uma vez usei um wget e veio rapido (10MBps)
<diegocn> gabezao, SCP ta rodando a 11MBps cravados
<gabezao> seu samba ta montando diegocn ?
<diegocn> como assim montando
<diegocn> ?
<gabezao> como vc acessa o samba pelo lnx?
<diegocn> eu monto no fstab
<diegocn> cifs
<diegocn> gabezao, tem alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<gabezao> diegocn,
<gabezao> faz o teste com arquivos grandes e pequenos
<gabezao> pior q tem q investigar mesmo
<diegocn> pelo que percebi, arquivos 'pequenos' em torno de 50-100MB até que pegam uma velocidade melhor, tipo uns 5-7MB/s
<gabezao> diegocn,
<gabezao> as vezes pode ser o sistema de arquivos
<diegocn> do server?
<gabezao> qual é que ta no server?e qual está nas maquinas?
<gabezao> xp?
<diegocn> o server é um debian, as maquinas são Vista/7 e o meu é ubuntu
<gabezao> e o file system?
<diegocn> ext3
<gabezao> po
<gabezao> sei la
<gabezao> LSAKALSK
<gabezao> ENTÃO
<gabezao> EAOHHOEE
<diegocn> coisa de louco né
<diegocn> mas vlw pela ajuda... =D
<HotBit> ?
<tkruise> !?@#?!#?#
<tkruise> uma vez que eu iniciar o ubuntu pelo ubuntu classic com tal usuário ele vai sempre iniciar pelo classic? pq me parece que nao era assim o.o
<Spiga> coisa rapida se alguem for bom em matematica da uma ajudinha ai...
<Spiga> http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110714074856AAhGNAG
<omelete> tkruise,  uso o modo classico aqui, inicia automaticamente por esse modo
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Daekdroom> tkruise, acho que atualmente funciona assim mesmo.
<Daekdroom> Não sei se é por usuário ou pra máquina toda.
<tkruise> ahh sim
<tkruise> bueeno
<beto_> pessoal
<beto_> meu archlinux nao entra no modo grafico
<beto_> instalei e começa no texto e nao sei q fazer
<gabezao> da o comando halt
<gabezao> pronto
<beto_> começa ali em myhostt...
<beto_> ponho root
<beto_> e pede mais alguma coisa
<beto_> nao seo o que
<beto_> sei*
<beto_> e onde eh a tecla do comando halt
<beto_> kk
<beto_> nun tem um "sudo gdm start?"
<beto_> ah vo pro google
<beto_> chau
<beto_> galera
<Celsinho> reinicia
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<rogerio> boa tarde como faço para instalar o jogo "Savage2Install-1.7.9-i686.bin" no ubuntu 11.04? o jogo esta no desktop!
<annakamilla> rogerio: é o seguinte vai no terminal digita sudo su, vai no /home/usuario/Desktop e digita chmod a+x Savage2Install-1.7.9+tab
<annakamilla> dai digita ./Savage2Install-1.7.9-i686.bin para executar
<rogerio> comvai no /home/usuario/Desktop?
<annakamilla> por exemplo cd /home/rogerio/Deesktop
<annakamilla> correção Deesktop
<annakamilla> correção Desktop
<rogerio> digitei "cd /home/rogerio/Desktop" e deu o seguinte erro "bash: cd: /home/rogerio/Desktop: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<rogerio> "
<annakamilla> rogerio: dependendo da tua versão do ubuntu deve estar alguma coisa de Área de Trabalho
<annakamilla> eu modifiquei esses dias
<rogerio> eu acho que no meu esta area de trabalho
<annakamilla> edita primeiro o arquivo user_dirs e depois reinicie o pc e copie o arquivo e depois faça o que eu falaei, ok ? rogerio
<fabiano_> boa tarde
<Mano_Chao> boa
<annakamilla> oi Mano_Chao
<fabiano_> olá mano
<Mano_Chao> annakamilla, olah... tudo bem   (:
<annakamilla> tudo e vc Mano_Chao
<Mano_Chao> de boa na lagoa
<fabiano_> alguem aí ja viu um ubuntu autenticar e distribuir a internet adsl mas no pc servidor mesmo não funcionar?
<annakamilla> fabiano_: estranho
<rogerio> annaKamilla consegui mas deu este erro quando o instalador funcionou ** (<unknown>:2800): WARNING **: Unable to create Ubuntu Menu Proxy: A conexão está fechada
<fabiano_> tb achei
<rogerio> (<unknown>:2800): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<fabiano_> é o que ta rolando nesse exato momento... to usando a internet que ta sendo distribuída por um pc com ubuntu 10 server instalado... mas no server mesmo não funciona o apt, aptitude, wget...
<fabiano_> diz que não consegue resolver o host
<annakamilla> fabiano_: ja olhou a placa de rede
<fabiano_> placa de rede?
<fabiano_> eu não pensei nisto pq a net ta acessível normal dentro da lan
<fabiano_> só no servidor mesmo que da encrenca
<fabiano_> antes ainda quando reiniciava o server (windows tech hehe) ele acessava a net por um tempo... hj nem isso mais adiantou
<xispirito> fabiano_, e as regras de firewall?
<fabiano_> um instante que ja passo
<fabiano_> # Compartilha a Conexão
<fabiano_> modprobe iptable_nat
<fabiano_> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<fabiano_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<fabiano_> #Abre portas para webserver
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8080 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8180 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8280 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> #redirecionamento de portas para pc informatica
<fabiano_> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 10.0.0.2
<fabiano_> iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p udp --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 10.0.0.2
<xispirito> pelo menos wget era pra funcionar
<xispirito> apt também se todos os repos forem http
<fabiano_> root@ticmtb:/home/maxuser# wget http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/phpxmail/phpxmail/1.5/phpxmail1.5.zip
<fabiano_> --2011-07-14 14:35:02--  http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/phpxmail/phpxmail/1.5/phpxmail1.5.zip
<fabiano_> Resolvendo ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net... falhou: Falha temporária na resolução de nome.
<fabiano_> wget: não foi possível resolver endereço de máquina “ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net”
<fabiano_> se faço o ping com o nome, por exemplo www.google.com da erro, mas se usar o ip funciona
<xispirito> quem faz a consulta dns é este micro né?o server..
<fabiano_> exatamente
<xispirito> ta, colocando um OUTPUT e um INPUT na porta 53 udo, será que não funciona?
<xispirito> #udp
<fabiano_> o comando seria: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 53 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT  ?
<xispirito> -p udp
<fabiano_> troca o tcp por udp
<fabiano_> vou testar
<xispirito> é, e faz OUTPUT também
<fabiano_>  iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<xispirito> isso
<xispirito> outra coisa, provavelmente vai ter consulta DNS em porta alta...
<fabiano_> como que fica o comando pro OUTPUT? só trocando o input deu erro no paramentro -i
<xispirito> iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED,NEW -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> inseri as regras de INPUT e OUTPUT mas continua na mesma :(
<xispirito> é como eu disse, ele vai pedir na porta 53 ao DNS, ele vai retornar em porta alta
<xispirito> iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> então vou ter de liberar as portas altas tb?
<xispirito> provavelmente resolve
<fabiano_> nem...
<xispirito> que ruim...
<xispirito> deixa eu ver uma coisa
<fabiano_> eu acho muito curioso que antes quando acontecia isto, reiniciava o server e nele funcionava bem
<fabiano_> durante um tempo
<xispirito> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> hj tentei reiniciar e continua sem funcionar a net no server
<xispirito> bota esta e tenta
<xispirito> bota no inicio do script as duas últimas
<fabiano_> pera lá, vou ter de limpar o firewall e reinserir as regras
<MarconM> xispirito: tu manja de firewall
<MarconM> para setar regraas e pa
<xispirito> MarconM, não sou ninja em netfilter não, me viro =)
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> bom qualquer coisa .. depois q eu instlar no meu note la
<MarconM> eu te peço um help
<xispirito> massa
<MarconM> xispirito: seu safadim ... bloqueou a conta neh
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> fabiano_, e dae?
<MarconM> xispirito: e dae ?
<fabiano_> tive de atender o telefone
<fabiano_> agora que vou reiniciar o firewall
<xispirito> beleza
<fabiano_> então, coloquei a seguinte sequencia na linha de comando:
<fabiano_> iptables -F
<fabiano_> iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> # Compartilha a Conexão
<fabiano_> modprobe iptable_nat
<fabiano_> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<fabiano_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED,NEW -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> #Abre portas para webserver
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8080 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8180 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8280 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> #redirecionamento de portas para pc informatica
<MarconM> fabiano_: coloca no paste ubuntu
<fabiano_> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 10.0.0.2
<fabiano_> iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT
<fabiano_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p udp --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 10.0.0.2
<fabiano_> tentei o apt-get update e continua na mesma
<MarconM> fabiano_:
<MarconM> voce vai ser kikado
<MarconM> por trolagem
<MarconM> flod
<fabiano_> desculpe minha ignorancia, mas o que é o paste ubuntu?
<MarconM> fabiano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xispirito> fabiano_, é para por saídas com mais de tres linhas
<MarconM> cola la .. coloca um titulo
<xispirito> tres linhas no canal é flood
<fabiano_> ok.... abri o endereço... agora só preciso aprender a usar
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> fabiano_: nao tem segredo
<MarconM> cola o que voce quer mostrar dentro da janela grande
<MarconM> coloca um titulo em cima
<MarconM> e clica em paste no fim
<MarconM> ele vai gerar um link
<MarconM> voce copia e cola aqui
<fabiano_> tendi, valeu a dica
<MarconM> fabiano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644288/
<xispirito> mas fabiano_, seu problema então é em outro ponto, talvez um roteador...
<xispirito> porque como está era pro server se conectar normal
<fabiano_> uma vez eu vi falando de problemas com o squid (aqui no to usando isso) falando de espaço em hd, e depois em nodes
<xispirito> legal é que falei em OUTPUT com --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED,, ele já foi lá e tacou um NEW =)
<fabiano_> quanto a espaço em hd tem de sobra... quanto a nodes (não entendi ainda que é isso) não faço nem idéia de como verificar
<xispirito> inode é um identificador de arquivo
<xispirito> tem um limite
<xispirito> se estourar você não pode mais criar arquivos
<fabiano_> hummm tendi
<fabiano_> isso é por pasta ou a totalidade da partição?
<xispirito> tipo, você pega uma partição e enche com milões de arquivos de 1kb, vai sobrar espaço e faltar inode
<xispirito> partição
<fabiano_> tendi
<fabiano_> vou apagar uma instalação que não uso mais de plone
<fabiano_> pra testar
<Mano_Chao> alguem ae jah teve contato com arduino???
<fabiano_> como suspeitei... não deu em nada
<fabiano_> a annakamilla falou no inicio em placa de rede... será que nesse caso se aplicaria?
<xispirito> fabiano_, a conf que uso aqui rola, mas eu tenho INPUT e OUTPUT nas portas e política DROP
<fabiano_> ??
<fabiano_> to aprendendo ainda a mexer com isso
<xispirito> por exemplo você tem INPUT na porta 80
<xispirito> entra conexão, mas não sai
<fabiano_> tendi
<fabiano_> vc poderia me passar sua conf pra eu tentar aqui?
<xispirito> fabiano_, faça um teste, iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED,NEW -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<xispirito> e tenta wget denovo
<fabiano_> continua não resolvendo o endereço
<xispirito> você ta usando qual DNS?
<fabiano_> no resolv.conf ta 10.1.1.1
<xispirito> fabiano_, tenta o openDNS
<fabiano_> além de dns / firewall
<fabiano_> o que mais poderia dificultar ou impedir o pc de resolver nomes?
<fabiano_> pois se faço o ping por ip vai de boa, ja por nome não rola
<xispirito> fabiano_, alguma coisa está impédindo os pacotes DNS de entrarem/sairem de sua máquina, o que eu não sei...
<fabiano_> xispirito, valeu a ajuda
<xispirito> fabiano_, tentei =)
<fabiano_> cara, reiniciei o server
<fabiano_> encontrei um dns diferente do opendns que eu tinha posto
<fabiano_> e dessa vez funcionou
<xispirito> melhor então, pelo menos resolveu
<fabiano_> to guardando toda a nossa conversa pra estudar as regras do iptables que vc me passou
<fabiano_> vc é o cara! brigadão
<xispirito> =)
<mwallacesd> Hello there!
<root> ae
<mwallacesd> Ae amargado, blz?
<mwallacesd> =P
<root> mwallacesd: ja te disse uma vez, se quer fazer comentarios de cunho pessoal, use o pvt
<xispirito> uiii
<mwallacesd> ardido o menino... Se achi o p*** das galaxias, flw retiro o que eu disse, te deixo ai na universo redutantemente chato em que vc vive...
<mwallacesd> E ae peregrinator_six como ta meu rei?
<peregrinator_six> :p
<v1z_> e ai
<v1z_> se fosse desenvolver o unity ja sabendo bem c, onde vcs acham q comecaria a ler?
<v1z_> gtk tutorial?
<v1z_> ou gnome dev docs?
<ZandreBran> v1z_, ôlas, google it; enfim: http://people.gnome.org/~newren/tutorials/developing-with-gnome/
<v1z_> valeu.. queria msm um entrypoint de alguem experiente
<v1z_> ZandreBran: isso ta de 2004
<v1z_> ainda acha q msm assim eh um bom?
<ZandreBran> v1z_, não sei você terá que avaliar; leu o capitulo 1? pode ser um bom ponto de partida
<v1z_> ok valew
<ZandreBran> mas v1z_ como vc já sabe C, este link aqui está muito iniciante: http://www.micahcarrick.com/gnome-programming-tutorial.html
<v1z_> valeu; tem outros caras no meu dev team #labmacambira q vao se beneficiar mais c esse tipo de overview
<v1z_> n deve ter mudado muito desde 2006 ne?
<ZandreBran> v1z_, só vai saber colocando a mão na massa :)
<v1z_> ja tamo
<v1z_> rs
<v1z_> vamo continuar
<v1z_> mas eh verdde, fazer uma leitura madura e ir fussando
<EduardeCalibal> Algum programador que mexa com GTK esta por aqui?
<JoseRenan> good night
<barna> ola!
<xispirito> cores?
<ZandreBran> v1z_, por conhecidencia achei isto aqui: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial; acho que lhe será mais util que os outros links.
<barna> alguem ja usou os notebooks com 2 placas de video???
<PCCHATTESTE> Mall0c desculpe nick errado
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-15
<v1z_> ZandreBran: valeu!
<v1z_> http://www.gtk.org/documentation.php
<v1z_> tb eh util
<v1z_> pelo jeito, n sei ne
<mwallacesd> Os players de media padrão do Gnome são construídos especificamente em GTK?
<root> mwallacesd: quais em especifico?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: fala grande
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: o que seria padrão? eu aqui uso acho q um tal de totem ha um tempao, aturo bem
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: presumo que qualquer app pra gnome eh gtk nao?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: ok "do Gnome". Acho que eles nao iam incluir nada "no gnome" que nao fosse gtk
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: por exemplo alguma app Java em SWT
<root> RenatoSilva: depende, o gnome ja teve ate componentes em .net
<RenatoSilva> root: vc quiz dizer _mono_
<root> RenatoSilva: nao, voce errou. em .net, mono e apenas um runtime de .net
<root> :)
<RenatoSilva> eu errei, MEU DEUS!
 * RenatoSilva não encontra nenhum padrão ECMA/ISO ".NET"
<RenatoSilva> aos interessados: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_Framework#Design_features -> portability
<RenatoSilva> .net eh um runtime q roda em windows, algumas partes foram submetidas à standarização, mas não o bolo inteiro sob o nome ".NET standard"
<RenatoSilva> assim, o mono eh um port do .net pro linux, assim nao eh runtime de outro runtime pois nao existe "o padrão .NET"
<the67pc> galera
<the67pc> como acho um modificador de voz ?
<RenatoSilva> pelo menos nao formalmente
<Mano_Chao> boa noite!
<RenatoSilva> oi
<RenatoSilva> Mano_Chao: te conheço de alguma conversa
<ratc> Olá pessoas podem me ajudar com um problema que não envolve o Ubuntu? É um teste rápido de rede pra quem usa NET Virtua.
<ratc> Alguém aqui?
<RenatoSilva> ratc: /join ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<EduardeCalibal> v1z_, já tenho trabalhado com GTK a algum tempo mas como trabalho mais para aprender mesmo do que comercialmente acabei saindo pelo pior lado então o que faço não vai te ajudar.  Quando estiver trabalhando com eventos vou precisar de uma ajuda sua.  :D
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, diga lá meu fiotinho querido do meu coração! :D
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; aow
<xGrind> qual o comando pra trocar de diretorio no terminal mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> cd
<peregrinator_six> cd ~
<EduardeCalibal> Essa é fácil.  :D
<peregrinator_six> pra voltar e pra mudar cd /ho por exemplo!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> ops..
<peregrinator_six> cd /home..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<naufragoweb> fala brother!
<naufragoweb> tudo jóia?
<naufragoweb> Alguém do chat: saberiam me indicar algum programa para redenização de filmes?
<EduardeCalibal> avidemux
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to kerendo ir pra pasta downloads nao ta indo o.O
<EduardeCalibal> naufragoweb, embora eu recomendo pegar o cinelerra.
<Andre_Gondim> naufragoweb, openshot, pitivi
<EduardeCalibal> xGrind, esta digitando o caminho completo?
<naufragoweb> legal galera... vou testar todos....
<EduardeCalibal> Quando digo "digitar" pode ir usando o tab para completar.
<xGrind> EduardeCalibal; eu to na pasta /home
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, cd /home/"usuario"/Dowloads
<EduardeCalibal> Ou simplesmente cd ~/downloads
<EduardeCalibal> Lembra que ele é sensível ao caso das letras.
<ratc> Estou no ubuntu-br-offtopic, ninguém lá pode me ajudar.
<ratc> e minha dúvida é razoavelmente técnica então vou fazer aqui mesmo.
<ratc> Alguém aí usa Virtua?
<EduardeCalibal> ratc, qual sua dúvida?  Servidores que não consegue acessar?
<ratc> Sim
<EduardeCalibal> Um conhecido tinha um problema assim mas acho que era com a NET.
<EduardeCalibal> Era um litígio qualquer que eles tinham lá por meio judicial ai bloquearam alguns servidores.
<ratc> É o que imagino.
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas que acontecem...
<ratc> Uhmm
<xGrind> agora foi \o
<Fulano> ratc: eu uso Virtua... que servidores não consegue acessar?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou colado na cadeira...  Vou sair daqui antes que fique mumificado.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ratc> O http://www.sfrm-dev.org da lib SFML: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/SFML
<ratc> Não só isso, os pings não respondem e o traceroute para no meio do caminho.
<ratc> O ip do servidor segundo o DNS do mesmo é: 213.186.33.2
<ratc> Da universidade e do trabalho eu acesso normal.
<ratc> você consegue acessar?
<Fulano> ratc: o primeiro não, o segundo sim
<naufragoweb> idem... 1° down, 2° OK
<ratc> Fulano e naufragoweb: valeu era isso que queria confirmar.
<ratc> vou ver o que posso fazer sem ter que ligar pra NET, até mais, brigadão pessoas.
<naufragoweb> :)
<RenatoSilva> http://www.sfrm-dev.org/ down no velox
<RenatoSilva> http://www.sfml-dev.org/ ok
<RenatoSilva> ratc: ^
<ratc> Valeu Renato
<rogerio> boa noite existe um mmorpg para ubuntu descente ?
<RenatoSilva> se rpg fosse decente aka nao sei
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, boa noite. De uma olhadinha ai... http://j4l.com.br/
<naufragoweb> pergunta mais profunda: remsterização de videos, dá para fazer com o openshot?
<naufragoweb> ooops... remasterização
 * Maninho algum programador de JAVA J2ME
<beto> meu archlinux nao entra no modo grafico
<beto> isso eh redundancia
<beto> mas
<beto> ainda nao consegui
<beto> alguem pode ajudar
<beto> se dou halt
<beto> fecha o programa
<beto> dormiram??
<beto> ocupados??
<beto> to expulso??
<Daekdroom> Esse não é nem o canal de ajuda do Archlinux.
<Maninho> lol
<xispirito> ai meus dedo
<beto> alguem sabe ??
<beto> poh
 * Maninho /topic
<beto> to aprendendo
<beto> prciso de ajuda
<Maninho> beto #archlinux
<Kazenin> beto, tente #archlinux-br
<Maninho> =] la tem ajuda
<beto> hum  ,,tahh
<perlicolicus> ola
<perlicolicus> alguem sabe como seto 1 senha a 1 usuario
<perlicolicus> no linux?
<infocus> alguem sabe um script php q logue numa conta num forum e faça posts automaticos?
<fblessa> Oi, sera que alguem pode me dar uma força?
<fblessa> instalei o ubuntu a poucas horas, fui baixar alguns programas pela central de programas mas aconteceu algum erro e não consigo desisntalar/instalar nada mais.
<fblessa> Não sei como reverter...
<barna> fblessa, qual o erro que ta dando?
<fblessa> ele informa que o sistema de pacotes está quebrado
<fblessa> oferece uma opção de reparo
<fblessa> mas quando eu tento reparar
<fblessa> ele acusa uma falha na operação
<barna> fblessa, eu to no trabalho, se eu parar d responder é pq apareceu cliente aki!
<barna> fblessa, vamos tentar fazer uma coisas!
<fblessa> beleza
<barna> entra em Sistema>Administração>gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic
<barna> ai clica em Recaregar (um botão azul do lado esquerdo)
<fblessa> ok
<barna> feito?
<fblessa> feito
<barna> ok, agora clica em Filtros personalizados (do lada esquerdo a baixo)
<fblessa> ok
<barna> na janela de cima dele vai aparecer varias opção, clica em quebrado!
<fblessa> ok
<barna> apareceu algum pacote quebrado na janela da direita?
<fblessa> sim
<fblessa> sun-java-fonts
<barna> ok, clica com o direito nele e manda remover!
<barna> ele vai ficar vermelho, dai vc clica em Aplicar (verdinho perto do recaregar)
<fblessa> opa acho que foi
<fblessa> removi
<fblessa> refiz o processo e nao apareceu nenhum pacote quebrado
<barna> massa!
<fblessa> vou reiniciar o sistema pra confiar e volto pra dizer se ta tudo certo
<fblessa> valeu :)
<barna> ok!
<fblessa> confirmar*
<barna> volta aki e me fala se funfou!
<fblessa> blz
<barna> ja volto!
<fblessa> barna, tudo perfeito!
<fblessa> valeu mesmo!!
<barna> fblessa, massa!
<barna> disponha!
<barna> falow galera, vou nessa!
<barna> t amanha!
<Mano_Chao> bom dia
<Maninho> dia
<tkruise> -R = recursivo e que diabo é recursivo?
<Mano_Chao> tkruise, recursivo eh um tipo de loop
<tkruise> entao eu devo tar fazendo algo errado
<tkruise> eu quero total acesso a todos os usuarios à /var/www/
<tkruise> eu estou a dar chmod a+rw -R /var/www/
<tkruise> nao era isso mesmo?
<tkruise> ou é a+rwx
<Mano_Chao> chmod 777
<Mano_Chao> e o -R eh pra ser recursivo... todos os arquivos e pastas dentro da pasta www
<tkruise> sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www/
<tkruise> entao é isso
<tkruise> certo?
<Mano_Chao> isso cara
<Mano_Chao> tentae
<tkruise> foi
<tkruise> vlw Mano_Chao
<Mano_Chao> (:
<tkruise> :]]
<Mano_Chao> soh que 777 eh permissao total hein... fica ligero
<tkruise> ja mudo
<tkruise> eu ia dar chown bil /var/www/
<tkruise> mas da permission denied
<tkruise> mesmo com sudo
<Mano_Chao> tenta sudo su
<Mano_Chao> e depois o chown
<tkruise> tranqui..
<vilasboas> boa tarde
<ZandreBran> tkruise, porque que ao invés de alterar as permissões de uma pasta do sistema, não cria apenas um link simbólico para seu apache?
<tkruise> nao entendi, ZandreBran , tipo setar o localhost pra abrir outra pasta inves do /var/www/ ?
<ZandreBran> tkruise, seguinte, volta as permissões de /var como era antes.
<ZandreBran> tkruise, cria uma pasta no /home, tipo: sudo mkdir /home/web
<ZandreBran> tkruise, depois, sudo chmod 755 /home/web
<ZandreBran> tkruise, e sudo chown SEU_USER:SEU_USER /home/web
<ZandreBran> tkruise, e finaliza com: sudo ln -s /home/web /var/www
<ZandreBran> tkruise, pronto. para acessar: localhost/web
<ZandreBran> assim pode colocar o que quizer dentro desta pasta /home/web sem comprometer a segurança das pastas do sistema.
<tkruise> óó
<tkruise> vlw
<ZandreBran> tkruise, :), dica: sempre procure alternativas quando for alterar permissões, donos e grupos de pastas do sistema, isto realmente pode comprometer a segurança e usabilidade.
<tkruise> ZandreBran,  hmmm e pra remover os privilegios que dei na /var/www/ nao é só dar chmod /var/www/?
<tkruise> pra resetar
<ZandreBran> tkruise, não entendi?
<tkruise> ZandreBran,  pra resetar as permissoes que dei na pasta aquela hora
<ZandreBran> tkruise, chmod <permissão> /var/www
<tkruise> eu dei 777 depois mudei pra 745
<ZandreBran> tkruise, putz. não sei qual é o padrão; não estou com ele aqui. mas deve ser 755.
<tkruise> -rwxrwxrwx 1 bil root   177
<tkruise> ta assim
<tkruise> tava root root
<tkruise> bil é o owner
<tkruise> é isso nao é?
<ZandreBran> não.
<ZandreBran> tkruise, pera ai
<ZandreBran> tkruise, sudo chown -R root:root /var/www
<ZandreBran> tkruise, sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<tkruise> pronto
<tkruise> foi
<tkruise> vlw
<ZandreBran> tkruise, só não tenho certeza se é 755 no /var/www; mas enfim...
<tkruise> tranqui
<tkruise>  o ls -l eu sei o que faz ZandreBran  mas esse ln -s criou um atalho pro /var/www ?ou setou o localhost pra abrir o /home/web?
<ZandreBran> tkruise, no linux você pode trabalhar com que chamamos de links (ou atalhos como preferir). existem dois tipo:
<ZandreBran> tkruise, o link simbólico que cria uma referencia apontando para o arquivo real. que é comando ln -s
<MarconM> alguem ae ja configurou uma impressora HP no cups
<ZandreBran> tkruise, e o hard link, ou link real; que é forma de termos um arquivo com dois nomes no sistema de arquivos. nos hardlinks pode-se fazer apenas para arquivos
<MarconM> hp laserjet
<ZandreBran> tkruise, pode ver mais em: man ln
<tkruise> verei la
<ZandreBran> tkruise, ou em http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<ZandreBran> tkruise, e claro, google it :0
<ZandreBran> MarconM, ôlas, quer dizer: localhost:631?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém saberia como posso manter um script esperando por um "Enter" do usuário?  Preciso do comando para ficar esperando pelo usuário.
<MarconM> ZandreBran: sim sim ...
<MarconM> ZandreBran: eu configurei tudo certim
<MarconM> instalei o samba cliente
<MarconM> mas nao imprimi
<MarconM> =/
<EduardeCalibal> MarconM, veja os logs, eles sempre me trazem informações úteis.
<ZandreBran> MarconM, não precisa do samba para compartilhar impressora.
<EduardeCalibal> E veja se a impressora não esta em pausa.
<ZandreBran> MarconM, o samba é para sistema de arquivos :)
<MarconM> ZandreBran: estao .. acabei de imprimir nela em outra maquina
<MarconM> ZandreBran: onde eu vejo os logs
<ZandreBran> MarconM, tail /var/log/cups/error_log
<MarconM> ok .... ZandreBran mas eu mandei add print
<MarconM> la em baixo aparece as opções para add
<MarconM> eu fui em via samba
<ZandreBran> MarconM, talvez isto aqui lhe ajude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> vou dar uma olhada
<ZandreBran> MarconM, ok, é que estou sem rede aqui para fazer um passo a passo contigo e não me recordo de cabeça.
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> ZNC: eu soh fico confuso na hora de colocar o endereço da maquina
<MarconM> se eu fiz certo
<MarconM> smb://guest/192.168.2.2/HPLaserj
<MarconM> eu coloquei assim ... o endereço da maquina e o nome certim do compartilhamento da impressora
<MarconM> até com maiuscula do jeito q esta la
<MarconM> ZNC:
<tkruise> last.fm cabuloso nao funciona no ubuntu mais
<tkruise> ahh
<tkruise> haahhahahaiha
<MarconM> 0;0
<ZandreBran> tkruise, a last.fm agora somente para assinantes do serviço. uma pena, era uma rede social musical.
<MarconM> ZandreBran:
<tkruise> ZandreBran, , que,
<tkruise> sério?
<tkruise> mas no meu win7 ele scrobbeia
<tkruise> hahha
<fernando-DF> boa tarde a todos
<fernando-DF> onde eu entro para registra meu nick name
<Mano_Chao> tarde
<Mano_Chao> fernando-DF, de qualquer lugar vc consegue registrar...
<tkruise> ./nickserv register nick e-mail
<tkruise> acho q é isso
<Mano_Chao> eh soh digitar /msg nickserv register nick senha
<fernando-DF> mais eu entro em qual site
<tkruise> n entra em site
<tkruise> é aqui mesmo
<fernando-DF> há
<tkruise> só n esquece de dar /nickserv
<fernando-DF> ./nickserv registre nick
<fernando-DF> onde eu digito isso, é aqui mesmo, onde escrevemos as mensagens
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde ubunteiros!
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> preciso de uma ajudinha aqui será que tem alguem para me ajudar??
<MarconM> annakamilla: diga
<MarconM> se eu souber eu ajudo
<annakamilla> MarconM: hj atualizei o kernel do meu ubuntu 10.04 só que ao invez de iniciar normalmente deu grub bash like
<MarconM> voce atualizou como
<annakamilla> pelo gerenciador de pacotes
<MarconM> pelo modo grafico ou pelo apt-get upgrade
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> como assim
<MarconM> bash like
<annakamilla> grub bash
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> olha eu nunca vi isso
<MarconM> mas tipo o que acontece
<MarconM> ele nao inicia o ubuntu
<MarconM> voce tem soh ele na maquina
<MarconM> ou tem outro OS
<annakamilla> só ele
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> olha mas tipo o que acontece
<MarconM> ele nao inicia
<MarconM> fica com erro
<MarconM> demora
<MarconM> restart
<MarconM> ?
<annakamilla> ele fica com o bash de recuperação do grub
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> annakamilla: olha eu nunca vi isso
<MarconM> soh pesquisando msm no google
<MarconM> para tentar resolver
<MarconM> ou se alguem aqui souber
<MarconM> annakamilla: sabe ingles ?
<annakamilla> +-
<annakamilla> medio
<MarconM> bom o que eu achei aqui é para mudar a senha
<annakamilla> mais alguem ??
<MarconM> annakamilla: kkkkk
<MarconM> foi mal .. é q estou formatando uma maquina e configurando outra impressora no debian aqui
<MarconM> por isso parei
<annakamilla> preciso de uma ajudinha aqui será que tem alguem para me ajudar?? removi o kernel novo
<annakamilla> removi o kernel novo
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> annakamilla: tem um comando q voce indica o kernel antigo
<MarconM> ele vai dar boot normal
<annakamilla> voce pode me passar ??
<MarconM> eu nao lembro
<MarconM> dexa eu ver se eu acho
<darouca> quit
<rogerio> o broffice  não esta com o corretor ortografico como faço para abilita-lo?
<FascinioRJ> salve salve galera, estou com problema na minha ATI e o unity
<FascinioRJ> alguem pode me ajudar dando um link ou uma informação como resolver isso ?
<lord_daemon> algum comando para mudar cor d fundo do fluxbox?
<irtigor> use o feh (ou qualquer outro/ existem vários programas pra isso)
<Pskol> alguem aki usa o ubuntu versao netbook?
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> não consigo iniciar o meu ubuntu
<annakamilla> reinstalei e ainda não consigo usa-lo
<Pskol> netbook edition presta?
<annakamilla> não sei
<annakamilla> to precisando de uma ajuda com o ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> que problema
<annakamilla> parece que ele não tá reconhecendo o kernel pae
<annakamilla> novo
<annakamilla> dá aquela msg de grub bash
<annakamilla> a imagem é essa  vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic-pae
<Pskol> pq ta usando esse krnel?
<annakamilla> pois é instalei o ubuntu a semana passa e hj fez essa atualização
<annakamilla> e depois rebootei e deu pau
<annakamilla> instalei 2 vezes e dá mesmo pau
<Geowany> annakamilla: deu pau?
<annakamilla> sim
<Geowany> como assim?
<annakamilla> msg do grub>
<annakamilla> ao invés de inciar direto
<Geowany> annakamilla: dá um boot com livecd e reinstala o grub
<annakamilla> tá, eu reinstalei o grub e dá a seguinte msg: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# grub-install /dev/sda
<annakamilla> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<annakamilla> No path or device is specified.
<annakamilla> Try `/usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information.
<annakamilla> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<annakamilla> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<gwny> annakamilla: vc tem que montar a partição e dar um chroot
<annakamilla> ok
<Pskol> o default vem com kernel pae?
<annakamilla> sim Pskol
<annakamilla> Pskol: msm assim
<gwny> annakamilla
<gwny> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<gwny> alternativa 2
<gwny> annakamilla: o lance de usar por chroot é mais grotesco
<Geowany> annakamilla: eu tive uns problemas com o grub2 e usei foi o lilo para corrigir o problema
<annakamilla> Geowany: vou tentar corrigir o grub
<annakamilla> primeiro
<Geowany> annakamilla: conseguiu?
<annakamilla> Geowany: não
<annakamilla> Geowany: se eu trocar pelo lilo ele vai substituir o grub na boa ??
<Geowany> annakamilla: sim
<Geowany> mas vc não tá nem conseguindo subir né
<Geowany> annakamilla: eu instalava o sistema, reiniciava e não dava certo
<annakamilla> vou tentar subri agora com o lilo
<Geowany> fiz um chroot, configurei a rede, e instalei o lilo
<Geowany> deu certo
<annakamilla> sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<annakamilla> sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<annakamilla> LILO version 22.8, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger
<annakamilla> Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2006 John Coffman
<annakamilla> Released 19-Feb-2007, and compiled at 10:52:38 on Aug 25 2009
<annakamilla> Ubuntu
<annakamilla> Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed
<annakamilla> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")
<Geowany> estranho
<annakamilla> to com vontade de chorar :(
<Geowany> annakamilla: calma aí
<annakamilla> Geowany: fiz o arquivo manualmente e digitei lilo config, estou certa ??
<annakamilla> liloconfig
<Geowany> lilo -M /dev/sda
<annakamilla> Geowany:
<annakamilla> Fatal: Cannot open /dev/sda: No such file or directory
<Geowany> annakamilla: e se vc der um fdisk -l
<Geowany> ?
<Geowany> ele mostra o hd?
<annakamilla> sim ele mostra como sda
<Geowany> annakamilla
<Geowany> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/hdb1-sistema/327717/
<Geowany> olha o segundo post
<Geowany> annakamilla: o cara montou o /dev e o /proc
<Geowany> (16:34:09) annakamilla: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> vou montar esses 2
<Geowany> Alguém aí já usou o icinga?
<annakamilla> Geowany: deu um monte de erro
<annakamilla> pera ai quwe eu vou mostrar
<annakamilla> Geowany: http://pastebin.com/mjNaLVWg
<Geowany> annakamilla: minha ultima tentativa seria
<Geowany> dar boot por live cd
<Geowany> identificar e montar a partição /
<Geowany> dar um chroot nela
<Geowany> fazer um
<Geowany> mount /dev && mount /proc
<Geowany> logo após tentar instalar o grub-install
<annakamilla> Geowany: vou tentar de novo
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> Geowany: pode me repitir o que voce falou ??
<annakamilla> vou tentar reinstalal-lo então
<platao> iaio
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<botinha> boa amigos
<fblessa> opa
<botinha> fblessa, o amigo entende de squid?
<fblessa> poxa, nao
<fblessa> mas o barna entende
<fblessa> ele deve entrar logo mais
<botinha> fblessa, blz entaum eu pergunto a ele ...
<fblessa> ;)
<botinha> feito
<botinha> retorno mais tarde
<Andry> Boa noite, senhoras e senhores
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-16
<Andry> Alguém já esta testando o Kubuntu 11.10???
<peregrinator_six> Andry, eu não, testei o 11.04 e gostei muito do que vi. :)
<Andry> meu note, não se deu bem com o unity, até ia deixar ele para ir vendo como é usar o unity, mas aqui só ficou legal o Kubuntu
<Andry> bem eu estou testando e gostando
<peregrinator_six> legal.
<peregrinator_six> o kubuntu 11.04 tá mais rapido e bem bonito, só não coloquei ele pois quero colocar o Mandriva, senão tinha instalado.
<fblessa> é
<fblessa> tou usando o 11.04
<fblessa> gostando bastante
<fblessa> :)
<Andry> clear
<Andry> Não tem mita conversa por aqui, não é mesmo??
<Andry> muita
<RenatoSilva> depende
<peregrinator_six> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<beto> q dorga nunca consigo criar uma imagem pra esse arch
<beto> sempre em modo texo
<beto> já li tudo por aí e nada
<Evaldo_> !regras | beto
<ubottu-br> beto: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<beto> tiene alguien k lo sepa??
<omelete> ?
 * Evaldo_ {"españoles de mierda"}
 * Evaldo_ relembra do passado
<annakamilla> problema resolvido
 * Evaldo_ =]
<annakamilla> foi no reinstall tudo
 * rmsraph teste
 * Gostosao_EN Buffering
<annakamilla> kernel novo funfando
<annakamilla> "Linux annakamilla-desktop 2.6.32-33-generic-pae #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 22:51:12 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Maninho> {"Linux alexa 2.6.39-FD #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 7 05:49:02 UTC 2011 i686"}
<annakamilla> olha
<annakamilla> agora vou comer
 * Maninho senta no chão e pede para ser levado com annakamilla 
<annakamilla> Pskol: tive que formatar
<annakamilla> mas tá resolvido
<Pskol> annakamilla, eita
<Pskol> que bom q resolveu
<annakamilla> to indo e ja volto
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: fechei sem querer
<MarconM> 0.0
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Arodnap> ola galera
<Arodnap> alguem on , to com um probleminha
<Arodnap> ./)
<Arodnap> ;)
<valdergallo> opa tem eu
<xispirito> ZNC, broto, acorda benzinho
<paladinn> alguem usa o arch linux ai
<kazenin> paladinn: #archlinux-br
<paladinn> oh blz
<diegoandre> bom dia pessoal
<diegoandre> instalei o linux hoje
<diegoandre> e li uns comentários sobre antivirus
<diegoandre> eu preciso ou não instalar algum antivirus?
<diegoandre> ChanServ, existe antivirus para linux?
<al4nc4ds> diegoandre: sudo apt-get install clamtk
<al4nc4ds> p   clamtk                          - graphical front-end for ClamAV
<al4nc4ds> - os vírus concebidos para o próprio linux: são poucos, não causam muitos danos e básicamente existe software para os combater.
<al4nc4ds>  - os vírus concebidos para o Windows: que emboram não afectem em nada o sistema operativo Linux, podem contaminar outros utilizadores de Windows e infectar partições Windows (NTFS) do nosso disco.
<al4nc4ds> so e recomendado pra quem usa dual boot
<diegoandre> al4nc4ds, obrigado, valeu mesmo
<al4nc4ds> fmz
<diegoandre> qual plugin que instalo?
<diegoandre> flash?
<rafaht> oi :B
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<rafaht> gente, o virtualbox me diz pra colocar meu usuário ao grupo vboxnet... o comando correto seria sudo adduser rafa vboxnet ? pois da outra vez que fiz isso, eu perdi minhas condições de administrador do sistema.
<lord_daemon> alguem ae tem conky
<irtigor> olha o deviantart e gnome-look
<lagreca> e aí galera, td em paz?
<lagreca> como eu troco o window manager padrão pela linha de comando?
<irtigor> depende
<irtigor> olha a documentação do seu gerenciador atual e do pretendido
<xispirito> lagreca, tipo, voê tá querendo saber como iniciar ele via linha de comando?
<lagreca> quero saber quais arquivos eu preciso editar para deixar de carregar o gnome, por exemplo, e carregar outro qualquer, como o kde, sei lá
<xispirito> você inicia o X por linha de comando ou Xdm/Gdm?kdm?
<lagreca> gdm, mas já está configurado p entrar direto, sem autenticar
<xispirito> hum, então configura ele pra autenticar, troca por ele o wm, depois configura pra não autenticar
<rafaht> oi :B alguém pode me dar uma mão?
 * root entrega uma mao pra rafaht 
<rafaht> haha
<root> se vc nao perguntar, ninguem adivinha, heh
<rafaht> assim. eu tenho um PC velho, mas ele não tem monitor... ele tem uma placa de vídeo que permite ligar ele na TV. só que ainda não achei o cabo pra testar sem monitor e tal.
<rafaht> aí eu queria formatar, colocar ubuntu e controlar ele através do note, pra poder ver séries e filmes na tv, além de deixar baixando, quem sabe, armazenar...
<rafaht> e talvez rodar servidores como apache, etc.
<rafaht> mas a dúvida é: como controlar ele a distancia sem monitor?
<rafaht> eu sei que tem vnc, etc
<rafaht> mas digo, ao ligar e tal, tem que fazer login... teria como ver a tela a distância?
<irtigor> você tá pensando em rodar uma de/wm com dm? seria mais simples e eficiente não rodar o X e autenticar via ssh
<irtigor> mas a principio é possivel sim, escolha uma forma e veja a documentação
<rafaht> como assim irtigor?
<rafaht> de/wm com dm?
<rafaht> o que significa de/wm com dm?
<irtigor> de: kde, gnome ou xfce e dm: gdm, kdm etc
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> eu tava pensando em rodar no ubuntu mesmo
<rafaht> mas e ai, se eu rodasse sem o X, eu autenticaria via ssh e depois rodava o X ?
<irtigor> poderia
<irtigor> mas a maior parte do tempo nem seria necessário
<rafaht> HMM
<rafaht> entendo.
<rafaht> posso tentar isso
<rafaht> assim que conseguir instalar o ubuntu 11.04 no pc. ele demora eeeeras pra carregar.
<rafaht> e nem sei pq
<rafaht> eu boto instalar o ubuntu, passa uns 15 min e ainda está carregando
<rafaht> e mesmo colocando pra testar sem instalar, demora.
<rafaht> obrigado pela dica, irtigor! vou testar mais tarde.
<HugoCS> boa tarde
<HugoCS> alguem podia me falar onde escontro os logs de desligamento do ubuntu
<Duka_Aprendiz> aleguem sabe me dizer como quebra senha de uma pasta .zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer como quebra senha de uma pasta .zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: sabe me dizer como quebra senha de uma pasta .zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer como quebra senha de uma pasta .zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<calenda> estou entrando agora no mundo do Ubuntu e ja tenho um problema, o gravador de som reconhece o microfone do meu Acer timeline mas o Skype não?? O que fazer, sem Skype não da para usar o Ubuntu.
<RenatoSilva> tem skype no repo?
<calenda> não entendi skype no repo?
<AiRhEaD> Boa tarde
 * jkmsjq boa noite a todos
<calenda> boa noite alguem tem resposta para como fazer o skype reconhewcer o microfone
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer como quebra senha de uma pasta .zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<omyasuda> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-crack-zip-files-password.html
<omyasuda> tenta isso!
<RenatoSilva> tem skype no repositorio APT?
<Kazenin> RenatoSilva, basta add o repositório do google
<Kazenin> se não me engano tá no partner tb
<Kazenin> ops
<Kazenin> google não
<Kazenin> do skype
<RenatoSilva> Kazenin: googe? o skype é do google???
<Kazenin> loucura brow
<Kazenin> hahahahhaa
<Kazenin> corrigi aí em cima =D
<Kazenin> repositório do skype
<RenatoSilva> Kazenin: entao existe até mesmo um repo pra ubuntu deles? legal
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> RenatoSilva, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Duka_Aprendiz> <omyasuda> instalei mas nao sei como usar
<Duka_Aprendiz> omyasuda: instalei mas nao sei como usar
<rafaht> Gente, não consigo instalar o Ubuntu 11.04 no meu PC velho, sei que é suportado, pois já instalei o 9.10 sem problema nenhum nele, uns anos atrás. Mas pro 11.04, ele demora uma era pra carregar o instalador, quando carrega, como já tem meu idioma selecionado e tudo, clico em avançar. Fica rodando uma bolinha, de carregando, mas não carrega... Fica um tempão parado ali e nem a luz do leitor de CD pisca. Já botei na opção
<rafaht> E aí, alguém pode me dar uma mão?
<rafaht> PS: o referido computador possui windows xp instalado.
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, verifique o ISO e o CD
<rafaht> Andre_Gondim, o checksum do md5?
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, sim
<rafaht> obrigado, vou verificar daqui a pouco e retorno.
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<botinha> boa noite amigos, alguém pode dar uma ajuda com squid?
<Kazenin> fala botinha
<botinha> Kazenin, boa noite
<Kazenin> boa =D
<botinha> Kazenin, vai a dúvida
<botinha> Kazenin, eu estou tentando permitir somente algumas máquina com determinados mac address acessar a minha rede
<botinha> Kazenin, da seguinte maneira
<botinha> Kazenin, usando um bloqueio assim: acl macs_livres arp "/etc/squid/mac.address"
<Kazenin> vc quer permitir ou bloquear ??
<Kazenin> primeiro vc falou em permitir
<botinha> botinha, porem consigo sucesso na rede, mas no servidor o squid nao funciona, permitindo acessar a net pelo browser
<Kazenin> depois fala em "usando um bloqueio"
<botinha> Kazenin, eu quero permitir apenas um grupo de mac adresss
<botinha> Kazenin, ato falho de digitação o "bloqueio"
<Kazenin> certo
<Kazenin> basta que quando vc ativar a regra ela esteja antes das regras que bloqueiam
<Kazenin> e o servidor basta liberar acesso para o localhost
<botinha> Kazenin, posso colocar o squid.conf pra vc dar uma olhada
<Kazenin> acl localhost 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
<Kazenin> http_access allow localhost
<Kazenin> pronto
<Kazenin> seu servidor vai acessar
<botinha> Kazenin, vou experimentar ..agora
<botinha> Kazenin, eu tinha deixando assim acl redelocal src 192.168.1.0/24
<Kazenin> isso aí vc libera pra sua rede
<Kazenin> aliás
<Kazenin> depende do que vc faz quando ativar a acl
<Kazenin> allow ou deny
<botinha> Kazenin, qual eh  site do paste para colar o meu squid pra vc dar uma olhada?
<Kazenin> rapaz
<Kazenin> paste.ubuntu.com
<Kazenin> pastebin.com
<Kazenin> escolha
<Kazenin> =)
<rafaht> Andre_Gondim, ao que parece, o md5 do iso e o do site do Ubuntu estão iguais, logo, não foi erro de download... Só não sei como checar de um cd.
<botinha> Kazenin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/645559/
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, em qual tela que para sua instalação
<Kazenin> acl redelocal src 127.0.0.1/24
<Kazenin> peeeeeeeeeemmm
<Kazenin> o certo é
<Kazenin> acl redelocal src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
<botinha> Kazenin, rsss v
<rafaht> ele inicia, pede pra escolher o idioma, como já esta em PT-BR, eu coloco pra ir pro próximo... fica rodando a bolinha, mas o leitor de CD nao demonstra atividade e fica um tempão ali e não sai mais.
<botinha> Kazenin, vou corrigir
<Kazenin> botinha, velho
<Kazenin> apaga essa linha
<Kazenin> essa regra já tá mais em cima
<botinha> Kazenin, qual linha?
<Kazenin> acl redelocal src 127.0.0.1/24
<botinha> Kazenin, certo
<Kazenin> a tua rede local não tem esse endereçamento
<Kazenin> tem que colocar a faixa da tua rede
<botinha> Kazenin, apaga e coloco aquele 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255 correto
<Kazenin> não
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, pode ser algo com a placa de vídeo, tente com a versão alternate que não apresentará esse problema
<Kazenin> acl redelocal src faixaderede/24 <<< se for classe C
<rafaht> Andre_Gondim, vou ter que baixar e queimar outro CD? :(
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, é uma sugestão que lhe dou
<rafaht> hm
<rafaht> mas tem outra alternativa?
<rafaht> a placa de vídeo é nvidia
<rafaht> geforce, das antigas
<Kazenin> esse teu script tá uma zona hein botinha
<Kazenin> o squid lê as regras de cima pra baixo velho
<botinha> Kazenin, pegue ele na net e fui tentando adaptar
<Kazenin> se vc colocar uma regra que bloqueia antes de uma que libere vai dar m.
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, quando tiver carregando o live cd aperta, acho que é F4 e verifique
<botinha> Kazenin, a leitura naum eh feita de cima para baixo?
<Kazenin> é
<botinha> Kazenin, feito
<rafaht> Andre_Gondim, o engraçado é que com o 9.10, 8.xx ele funcionava sem frescuras a instalação.
<Kazenin> http_access deny !macs_livres
<rafaht> Andre_Gondim, verificar o quê exatamente? as opções de iniciação?
<Kazenin> essa regra tá antes que liberar para localhost
<xGrind> pq video do youtube no orkut roda sem ter flash e no youtoube nao? o.O
<Kazenin> se ela nega tudo, menos o que tá nessa acl então o localhost entra na regra
<Kazenin> e quando chega na regra que libera pra localhost ele ignora
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer algo mais rapido que o fcrackzip para quebra senha de uma pasta .zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<botinha> Kazenin, ah entendi
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer algo mais rapido que o fcrackzip para quebra senha de uma arq.zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<rafaht> andre_gondim, apertei f4, são os modos, certo? tem normal, atualização de driver e OEM.
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, há opções de inicialização as quais não me recordo, mas tem hehe
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, tem sobre acpi e outras, não?
<botinha> Kazenin, eu devo deixar a regra entaum na penultima seção dete modo eu melhoro o squid.conf
<rafaht> ahh
<Kazenin> botinha, pq vc não simplica??
<rafaht> mas tem
<rafaht> é f6
<rafaht> so que nao sei qual ativ equal não ativo.
<Kazenin> http_access allow macs_livres
<botinha> Kazenin, claro ..se amigo deh uma dica coloco pra rodar
<Kazenin> o certo é vc escrever as tuas regras
<Kazenin> e no final
<botinha> Kazenin, eu raciocinei da seguinte maneira
<Kazenin> ativa-las
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, pois é, só testando
<Kazenin> colocando na ordem menos restritiva > mais restritiva
<botinha> Kazenin, se eu coloco http_access deny !macs_livres eu iria proibir todos os que nao sao autorizados
<rafaht> Andre_gondim, vou ativar tudo e testar então.
<Kazenin> então não precisa colocar aquela regra redelocal
<rafaht> menos o somente softareivre
<Kazenin> pq isso quer dizer que pra máquina acessar ela tem que tá cadastrada no arquivo
<Kazenin> o mac address
<rafaht> andre_gondim, vou ir testando aqui então. obrigado pela ajuda!
<botinha> Kazenin, a certo, vou testar agora
<Kazenin> eu entendi isso né?
<Kazenin> pq tá uma ZONA esse arquivo
<botinha> Kazenin, obrigado pelo puxao de orelha rsss
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> relaxa
<botinha> Kazenin, nada falar com amigos da comunidade que entendem
<botinha> Kazenin, nada como falar com amigos da comunidade que entendem
<Kazenin> inclusive pq se no fim do arquivo vc usa a acl "deny all" quem não estiver com o mac cadastrado não acessa
<fzapp> olá...
<Pskol> boa noite
<Pskol> alguem usando ubuntu netbook edition ai?
<fzapp> eu uso o ubuntu 11.04 e estou num notebook
<fzapp> muito diferente?
<Pskol> o netbook eh
<Kazenin> ainda existe versão netbook ??
<Pskol> ja existe
<Pskol> alias, foi encerrado ne, mas tem ainda porai
<Pskol> to com um eeepc 900 aki e nao sei o q eu faço com ele
<Kazenin> vai acabar essa versão acho que na próxima já
<barna> boa noite!
<romil> boa noite
<xGrind> como adiciono screensaver?
<Kazenin> xGrind, apt-cache seach screensaver
<xGrind> Kazenin; \o
<Kazenin> Andre_Gondim, parabéns pelo aniversário aí brother, antecipadamente
<Andre_Gondim> Kazenin, valeu ;)
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-17
<omelete> tem jeito de aumentar um hd criado no vbox?
<omelete> tipo tá com 5gb, qro passar para 10
<valdergallo> ai alguém já precisou instalar o ubuntu em um sony vaio VPCEE23EB  ?
<valdergallo> quando eu vou instalar ele dá um tela preta e fala que não conseguiu montar os pontos de starts, nem abre o CD de instalação :S
<calenda> obrigado omyasuda
<omelete> putz
<omelete> deu trabaio mas consegui
<omelete> licensed,  o note chegou?
<licensed> omelete, ta sem estoque =((( nem me lembre
<omelete> vix
<licensed> omelete, efetuei a compra dia 30/6 mano =/ isso nao existe
<licensed> todo dia eu entro no chat pra reclamar.. eles so fazem pedir desculpa e nada
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<Kazenin> oie
<annakamilla> peregrinator_six: agora acho que para de dar pau na minha rede, bloqueei o modulo da minha placa de rede on
<peregrinator_six> um..
<peregrinator_six> ótimo! :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<annakamilla> só que ainda não mudou o nome da placa no nm
<annakamilla> mas pelo menos tá rodando o modulo da offboard agora
<Chilenobuntu> OI
<Chilenobuntu> tudu bom aew?
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<Chilenobuntu> mmm
<annakamilla> oi Chilenobuntu
<Chilenobuntu> annakamilla: oi
<annakamilla> tudo bom Chilenobuntu
<Chilenobuntu> tudu e vc
<annakamilla> to bem
<Chilenobuntu> legal
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<Pskol2> pa
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, pum
<Rodrigoo> Boa noite
<botinha> Kazenin, por ai ainda amigo?
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigoo, boa noite. :)
<annakamilla> boa noite Rodrigoo
<Rodrigoo> algum programador C disponivel por ae ?
<annakamilla> não
<pskl> pa
<peregrinator_six> pskl,  pum²
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer como quebra senha de uma arq.zip?ou seja esqueci a senha...
<alancads> bom dia senhores
<alancads> gostaria de uma indicacao de um browser para shell no ubuntu
<omelete> noite
<alancads> ja utilizei o antiX e nele tinha um porem nao me lembro o nome
<alancads> omelete: =)
<omelete> nunca usei esse ai
<omelete> só o lynx e lincs
<alancads> omelete: antiX e a distro
<alancads> axu q usava esse lynx ae
<alancads> vou ver no repo aki
<alancads> omelete: esse mesmo que ele usa
<alancads> i   lynx                                                                                                     - Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package)
<alancads> vlw ae
<alancads> lord_daemon: o.O
<alancads> lynx+irssi = ownz =}
<omelete> lol
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; como faço pra terminar um processo pelo terminal?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<barna> boa
<sandrossv> :)
<barna> xGrind, ctrl+c
<xGrind> barna ?
<barna> xGrind: como faço pra terminar um processo pelo terminal?
<xGrind> agora ja foi kk
<xGrind> barna mas vlw
<xGrind> nao sei como mas abri o conky como root e nao fechava
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> tem o comando kill e killall!
<ressacaafu> boa noite pessoal
<sandrossv> boa
<ressacaafu> estou com um problema ao iniciar o mysql depois de ter desinstalado o lampp
<ressacaafu> vi muitos mail lists sobre o assunto
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: qual o erro ?
<ressacaafu> mas nao consegui entender
<ressacaafu> obrigado pela atençao
<ressacaafu> é sobre sock
<ressacaafu> peraí vou copiar
<ressacaafu> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ressacaafu> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<ressacaafu> tem idéia do q pode ser?
<sandrossv> guenta ae
<ressacaafu> sou novato e fiquei meio perdido
<ressacaafu> prefiro postgres, bem mais simples
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: Eu consegui reproduzir o mesmo erro aqui
<ressacaafu> poxa
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: é só vc subor o mysql
<sandrossv> subir*
<ressacaafu> acho q vai conseguir resolver entao
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: sabe usar o terminal ?
<ressacaafu> pois é, eu sabia fazer pelo .../lampp start
<ressacaafu> so com mysql nao sei bem
<ressacaafu> o basico
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: ok
<sandrossv> guenta ae
<ressacaafu> ok, mto obrigado
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: eu não lembro como faz no ubuntu, então ve se tu tem o mysqld
<ressacaafu> /var/run/mysqld#
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: como vc achou isso ?
<sandrossv> isso é um executavel ?
<ressacaafu> eu dig: # cd /var/run/mysqld
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: digita mysql e aperta tab
<sandrossv> aperta tab umas duas vezes
<sandrossv> vai aparecer uma lista, provavelmente
<ressacaafu> abriu uma lista
<sandrossv> tem mysqld ?
<ressacaafu> tem
<ressacaafu> nessa linha : mysqld                      mysqlslap
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: tenta executa ele
<sandrossv> mysqld no terminal
<ressacaafu> so digitar mysqld?
<sandrossv> sim
<ressacaafu> saiu uns  erros
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: sudo mysqld_safe --user=mysql
<ressacaafu> vou colar aqui pra vc ver
<ressacaafu> N-A:/var/run/mysqld# mysqld
<ressacaafu> 110717  2:16:43 [ERROR] Fatal error: Please read "Security" section of the manual to find out how to run mysqld as root!
<ressacaafu> 110717  2:16:43 [ERROR] Aborting
<ressacaafu> 110717  2:16:43 [Note] mysqld: Shutdown complete
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: sudo mysqld_safe --user=mysql
<ressacaafu> mysqld# mysqld_safe --user=mysql
<ressacaafu> 110717 02:18:45 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/lib/mysql/mario-N-A.err'.
<ressacaafu> 110717 02:18:45 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<ressacaafu> 110717 02:18:51 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/lib/mysql/mario-N-A.pid ended
<ressacaafu> root@mario-N-A:/var/run/mysqld#
<ressacaafu> conseguiu entender?
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> tenta conectar no mysql agora
<ressacaafu> pelo terminal?
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: tanto faz
<ressacaafu> pelo mysql administrator nao deu
<ressacaafu> mesma coisa
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: é
<ressacaafu> eu ate desinstalei e instalei de novo ja
<sandrossv> pois é
<ressacaafu> tudo bem amigo
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: cara, é so descobrir como sobre o mysql
<ressacaafu> valeu mto a ajuda
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: calma ae
<sandrossv> vamo consegui
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: como root
<ressacaafu> tá
<ressacaafu> start: Job failed to start
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: só apareceu isso ?
<ressacaafu> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<ressacaafu> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<ressacaafu> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<ressacaafu> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<ressacaafu> start: Job failed to start
<ressacaafu> tudo isso
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: tenta service mysql start como root
<sandrossv> se não, tenta start mysql como root tbm
<ressacaafu> start: Job failed to start
<ressacaafu> so isso
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: e start mysql ?
<ressacaafu> foi isso
<sandrossv> e service mysql start ?
<ressacaafu> root@mario-N-A:/var/run/mysqld# service mysql star
<ressacaafu> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<ressacaafu> utility, e.g. service mysql star
<ressacaafu> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<ressacaafu> job, but star is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<ressacaafu> mesma coisa
<ressacaafu> o problema é com esse mysqld.sock
<ressacaafu> ?
<sandrossv> caramba
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: tenta service mysql restart
<ressacaafu> restart: Unknown instance:
<ressacaafu> dificil gostar do mysql desse jeito
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: não é culpa do mysql
<sandrossv> é culpa do ubuntu, ou da gente que não sabe usar o ubuntu
<sandrossv> xD
<sandrossv> Giverny: ping
<Giverny> opa
<Giverny> blz sandrossv?
<Pskll> pa
<sandrossv> Giverny: blz
<ressacaafu> ve se tu entende isso:
<sandrossv> Giverny: sabe iniciar o mysql no ubuntu ?
<ressacaafu> root@mario-N-A:/var/run/mysqld# ps aux |grep mysql
<ressacaafu> root      4480  0.0  0.0   1912   584 ?        S    01:21   0:00 /bin/sh /opt/lampp/bin/mysqld_safe --datadir=/opt/lampp/var/mysql --pid-file=/opt/lampp/var/mysql/mario-N-A.pid
<ressacaafu> nobody    4846  0.0  1.6 178620 29532 ?        Sl   01:21   0:03 /opt/lampp/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/opt/lampp --datadir=/opt/lampp/var/mysql --plugin-dir=/opt/lampp/lib/mysql/plugin --user=nobody --log-error=/opt/lampp/var/mysql/mario-N-A.err --pid-file=/opt/lampp/var/mysql/mario-N-A.pid --socket=/opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock --port=3306
<ressacaafu> mario     5552  0.0  1.1 100872 20368 ?        Sl   02:04   0:00 /usr/bin/mysql-admin
<ressacaafu> root      5783  0.0  0.0   4172   856 pts/0    S+   02:33   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Giverny> wtf
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> sandrossv
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: caramba, da kill nisso tudo ai
<Giverny>  /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ressacaafu> q foda
<sandrossv> Giverny: não deu
<ressacaafu> peraí
<Giverny>  /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Giverny> é assim
<Giverny> :(
<ressacaafu> como é mesmo ? kill 4480?
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: ressacaafu kill -9 <pid>
<Giverny>  /etc/init.d/mysql status
<Giverny> tenta com sudo
<sandrossv> ta, calma ae
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: o q vc esta fazendo agora ?
<xispirito> eu avisei que mysql no ubuntu é imortal
<xispirito> muhahahahahaha
<ressacaafu> # /etc/init.d/mysql status
<ressacaafu> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<ressacaafu> utility, e.g. service mysql status
<ressacaafu> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<ressacaafu> Upstart job, you may also use the status(8) utility, e.g. status mysql
<ressacaafu> mysql stop/waiting
<ressacaafu> dou kill ou nao?
<sandrossv> ressacaafu:Sim
<ressacaafu> pera um pouco
<Giverny> mysql -u root -p
<Giverny> logar
<sandrossv> Giverny: da erro, como se o mysql não estivesse de pé
<xispirito> muhuhahahaha
<Giverny> sandrossv se ele não tiver configurado
<Giverny> direito não vai startar
<sandrossv> hmm
<ressacaafu> agora ta assim
<ressacaafu> root@mario-N-A:/var/run/mysqld# ps aux |grep mysql
<ressacaafu> root      5814  0.0  0.0   4168   860 pts/0    S+   02:39   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: legal
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: start mysql
<sandrossv> alias
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: stop mysql
<sandrossv> depois start mysql
<ressacaafu> nada
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: mesmo erro ?
<ressacaafu> desisto meu velho
<xispirito> é sério cara, o daemon é imortal
<xispirito> não morre
<ressacaafu> start: Job failed to start
<ressacaafu> como pode um erro desses
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: ta fazendo como root neh ?
<ressacaafu> sim
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ressacaafu> nao
<ressacaafu> nao tem como desinstalar o mysql, apagar tudo e instalar de novo do zero
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: hehe
<ressacaafu> nao tenho dados a perder
<ressacaafu> so preciso q funcione pra tocar um projetinho de java
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: service mysql start
<ressacaafu> nada
<ressacaafu> start: Job failed to start
<sandrossv> não tem como bota isso em verbose ?
<ressacaafu> sinceramente nao sei o q é verbose
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> é pra ele dar mais detalhes
<sandrossv> só falar que a parada falho não ajuda muito
<ressacaafu> ah, seria interessante
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: man service
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: procura por verbose
<Giverny> qual a versão do ubuntu?
<ressacaafu> 11.04
<ressacaafu> como passo as pags do man
<ressacaafu> hii, sou mto verde mesmo
<ressacaafu> hehe
<ressacaafu> vamos deixar pra outra sandrossv
<ressacaafu> to cansado ja
<Giverny> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/23/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<ressacaafu> agradeço mto a ajuda
<Giverny> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-11.04-lamp
<ressacaafu> pior q ja funcionou
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> não tem erro
<ressacaafu> ok, valeu!
<ressacaafu> ate outra hora
<ressacaafu> foi minha primeira vez aqui, me surpreendi com a disposiçao de voces
<ressacaafu> abraço
<sandrossv> blz
<sandrossv> alguem ai ja usou wol ?
<mibis> ola bom dia galera
<mibis> duvida aguem tem ai o ficheiro de jogos para eu add no central ubuntu
<mibis> um amigo me passou onde tinha desde tibia ate AA
<mibis> ola bom dia tem alguem ai?
<mibis> tem aguem que possui o diretorio de ficheiro de jogos para eu add na central
<mibis> precisei formatar meu pc e perdi
<icefusion> e aeww
<valdergallo> opa
<lagreca> olá amigos, td bem?
<lagreca> tem como usar o unity do natty narwhal do jeito que era a interface netbook remix nas versões anteriores?
<AKINATON> Ola a todos Ubunteiros...
<jailson> galera
<jailson> to com um probleminha com o ubuntu 10
<jailson> ele nao ta tocando o som.
<AKINATON> Jailson isto comesou agora, ou des da instalação do sistema q esta assim
<jailson> akinaton eu ja tinha o ubuntu instalado uma vez , ai fui formata de novo e nao pegou mais.
<AKINATON> jailson, verifique nos drives adcionais se aparece la o drive de som
<jailson> akinaton eu ja tive esse problema uma vez , ai eu digitava um comando no terminal e saia , so que eu esqueci  o comando.
<AKINATON> Jailson tenta no terminal gnome-alsa-mixer
<Rubem> Bom DIA
<jailson> e o resto
<cck4> alsamixer?!
<jailson> AKINATON e o resto ?
<jailson> cada?
<jailson> cade?
<danniel> olá pessoal
<AKINATON> jailson, desculpe a demora em te responder, e q estou num suporte remoto ak, tenta da uma lida neste topico aqui e ve se ele pode te ajudar: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/Sem-som-no-Ubuntu-7.10
<danniel> o indicador de bateria fica sempre em estimando
<danniel> como corrijo isso?
<danniel> estou usando o ubunto 11.04
<jailson> AKINATON Cara meu ubuntu e 10 , nao o 7.!
<AKINATON> não muda muita coisa jailson,
<jailson> ainda nada meu ubuntu esta sem som!
<AKINATON> tenta as dicas deste topico: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=54838.0
<rafaht> bom dia!
<rafaht> estou rodando ubuntu na virtual machine, dentro de ubuntu, pra uns testes... aí dei sudo mkdir -p /media/minhahome
<rafaht> e aí coloquei o seguinte:
<rafaht> rafa@rafa-VirtualBox ~ $ sudo mount -t vboxfs rafa /media/minhahome mount: sistema de arquivos desconhecido 'vboxfs'
<rafaht> mas ele dá o erro de não conhecer o sistema de arquivos.
<rafaht> Como proceder?
<rafaht> A pasta está sim compartilhada, se chama rafa.
<rafaht> numa vbox que o host é linux e o guest é win, a montagem é automática
<rafaht> mas se ambos forem linux, não =x
<danniel> meu indicador de bateria fica sempre em estimando...
<danniel> como corrijo isso?
<rafaht> danniel, pode ser que tenha algum driver em particular pro seu modelo de notebook
<rafaht> experimenta pesquisar no google: modelo do note + drivers ubuntu
<rafaht> tipo, philco phn14118 drivers ubuntu
<rafaht> seria o meu caso.
<danniel> blz
<danniel> mas q driver vou precisar para isso?
<rafaht> vê se não tem driver específico pra sua mobo
<danniel> mas o interessante que a outra notificação de bateria mostra a porcentagm
<xxx> alguem me ajuda a conectar ubuntu a uma rede wireless
<xispirito> existe algum programa, a lá alt+tab do gnome/kde, separado, que nem gmrun?
<jailson> e ai galera
<jailson> meu ubuntu ta sem som alguem sabe o que é ?
<jailson> galera meu ubuntu ta sem som
<jailson> alguem pode me ajudar
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: voce tem visto ursinha
<tkruise> pizza de amendocrem
<tkruise> que sexy
<tkruise> vou mijar por trás até 2013
<paladinn> nos poupe
<tkruise> :}
<valdergallo> ae tou tentando instalar o ubuntu em um vaio é sempre que dou boot eu recebo esse erro mount /dev/lopp0 error
<valdergallo> e nem consigo inicio o sistema pelo CD
<valdergallo> alguém sabe o que fazer para instalar o Ubuntu em um Vaio ???
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> valdergallo: do msm jeito que em outro notebook
<MarconM> =D
<valdergallo> MarconM, ?? o CD Live está funcionando eu instalei ele outro notebook só no Vaio que dá esse problema
<MarconM> valdergallo: qual ubuntu voce esta usando
<MarconM> tenta passar para o pendrver e instalar dele
<valdergallo> Maninho, 11.04
<MarconM> hunm
<valdergallo> MarconM, eu não consigo dar boot nele por pendrive :/
<MarconM> estranho
<valdergallo> MarconM, não consigo nem ir na BIOS do Vaio
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> faz assim quando reiniciar
<MarconM> fica apertando F12
<MarconM> ou F9
<MarconM> para ver se aparece as opções de Boot
<MarconM> qual o modelo do seu VAIO
<valdergallo> MarconM, VPCEE23EB
<xispirito> ei senhores, não é /dev/lopp0 e sim /dev/loop0
<valdergallo> ??
<xispirito> <valdergallo> ae tou tentando instalar o ubuntu em um vaio é sempre que dou boot eu recebo esse erro mount /dev/lopp0 error
<MarconM> xispirito: e ae man
<xispirito> =)
<valdergallo> MarconM, então quando eu fico apertando F9 e F12 ele abre uma tela chamada gerenciador de incialização do windows, mas não mostra o pendrive para inciar
<MarconM> entao no meu note é um DELL
<xispirito> valdergallo, você está fazendo instalação cia pendrive?
<MarconM> para min entrar nas opções de boot
<MarconM> eu fico apertando F12
<xispirito> #via
<valdergallo> eu tou tentando via pendrive agora, pq via cd sempre dá o erro de mont
<MarconM> mas na inicialização ele deve aparecer qual botao certo
<MarconM> valdergallo: mas se voce entrar no setup e mudar para boot via USB
<valdergallo> então esse que é o problema, não entra no setup esse cara ... eita
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> nao entra
<valdergallo> ainda bem que o vaio não é meu hauhauhaua :P
<xispirito> se você fez o pendrive manualmente, parece que há um erro de su=intaxe, /dev/lopp0
<xispirito> ou to boiando ?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> #sintaxe
<valdergallo> então sei lá o que rola nesse vaio
<MarconM> valdergallo: qual o modelo do vaio
<valdergallo> eu consegui reinstalar o win7, é o VPCEE23EB
<MarconM> o nome do vaio e " VAIO NO UBUNTU 239 "
<MarconM> aeuhauehueaheauehaueheuaheauhea
<valdergallo> hauauha
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu bug 239 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "allows applications to popup above xscreensaver (which is locking the screen)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239
<MarconM> 0.0
<valdergallo> eita
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito: aeuhaeuhaeuaheuaha
<valdergallo> é acho que nunca vou ver o Ubuntu no VAIO hauahua
<MarconM> vai sim valdergallo
<MarconM> nem que voce imrimi uma screen do ubuntu
<MarconM> e cola na tela dele
<valdergallo> uahuhauha
<valdergallo> boa
<Pskol> opa
<MarconM> valdergallo: pelo que vi no google
<MarconM> voce vai ser o primeiro a instalar nesse modelo
<MarconM> \\o
<Pskol> ou seja..
<MarconM> valdergallo: se voce ficar no hit no botao DEL
<MarconM> nao entra no setup
<MarconM> ve se nao é outro botao
<MarconM> F2
<Pskol> aperta todos
<MarconM> deve aparecer quando esta iniciando
<MarconM> lol
<Pskol> f2 f9 f12 del
<Pskol> algum entra
<MarconM> chama ajuda dos universsiarios
<MarconM> todo mundo com a amao no teclado
<MarconM> #mao
<xispirito> hueuhahuahuhu
<valdergallo> hauhauahu
<valdergallo> o pior de tudo é que eu tenho um positivo que paguei 700 conto rodando ubuntu animal, o cara compro um Vaio caro pacas e não vai rolar não hauhauauha
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheuheauehaeahaah
<MarconM> valdergallo: conseguiu entrar no setup
<MarconM> certeza q deve ter macete
<xispirito> cara, tem que cuisar muito isto ae, ainda tem oisa imcompatível
<xispirito> #cuidar
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> valdergallo: se o modelo é recente
<MarconM> é complicado
<valdergallo> não, segurei f2, f9, f8, f12 e del e nada
<MarconM> valdergallo: ja tentou outra distro
<valdergallo> outro distrito não
<MarconM> tenta ae
<xispirito> aheaheaueuh
<MarconM> ubuntu 10.04
<xispirito> tenta po
<MarconM> debian
<Pskol> o pior eu q to num asus epc 900 e ta super rapido heuheuhue
<MarconM> valdergallo: se tem q tentar
<valdergallo> vou ter que queimar um CD :/
<xispirito> pendrive
<valdergallo> huahuahua
<MarconM> as vezes é o cd q ta bom pau
<valdergallo> maior bsota
<MarconM> #com
<valdergallo> eu li que os VAIOS tem um block na bios
<xispirito> valdergallo, então chupa bala man
<valdergallo> para vc não entrar mesmo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<valdergallo> tem que desbloquear o bios
<MarconM> isso eu ja imaginava
<MarconM> lol
<valdergallo> com um programa lá da vaio
<MarconM> xispirito: parabens para VAIO
<valdergallo> para depois vc conseguir entrar
<xispirito> que palhaçada
<valdergallo> huahuaha
<MarconM> é tipo o lacre de segurança nos vidros de veneno
<valdergallo> sim hauauha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> aieoieoaioieaohwu
<MarconM> dae vem com uma foto na embagem
<xispirito> se fosse eu ia prirar, ligar e chingar até o quinto nível dos antepassados dos atendentes
<MarconM> mostrando como fazer
<MarconM> lol
<valdergallo> não sei pq eles não dão garantia se vc fuder o windows
<MarconM> a criança vai la .. ve e abre
<MarconM> \o/
<valdergallo> uahuah
<MarconM> OMG .... meu filho ... como voce abriy
<MarconM> abriu
<MarconM> X----X
<Pskol> a crian;a de 18 anos vai la e abre hauhuah
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> huaehhehaheuh
<MarconM> SPB terrivel contra insetos, contra insetos
<MarconM> SBP*
<MarconM> aeuheuehaueaehaueaheauheauh
<xispirito> BT?
<xispirito> SBT?
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito: ta no mundo da lua hj
<MarconM> ta nego
<MarconM> xispirito: vamu ajudar o valdergallo q agente ganha mais
<xispirito> MarconM, não
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> é neh
<valdergallo> me ajuda não eu tenho um pc com Ubuntu já
<valdergallo> vou falar para o muleque comprar um CCE da próxima vez
<MarconM> na verdae valdergallo
<MarconM> voce esta perdendo para bios
<MarconM> valdergallo: vs BIOS VAIO
<valdergallo> caraaaa achei para entrar no SETUP
<xispirito> valdergallo, liga pro atendimento da sony e chinga até o bisavo do bisavo do atendente e exige a senha
<MarconM> VAIO BIOS WINS !!!
<valdergallo> hauhauauha
<valdergallo> vc tem que dá COMBO DE TECLAS
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> nooooooob
<valdergallo> tem que pertar f2 - f1
<xispirito> lalalalalala
<MarconM> lol
<valdergallo> ou f1-f2
<valdergallo> huahuahuah
<xispirito> lalalalalalala
<MarconM> tem combo ainda
<MarconM> caralho
<valdergallo> um atrás do outro hauhauha
<Pskol> combo :?? hauhau
<MarconM> valdergallo: tenta fazer 666 hits ae
<xispirito> tem que dar um fatality
<valdergallo> se apertar só um os dois juntos não entra
<valdergallo> hauhauhauhauha
<Pskol> meia lua pra frente e triangulo
<MarconM> valdergallo: dae voce dropa um item
<xispirito> alibabaiiiii
<MarconM> lol
<Pskol> olha no manual a tecla correta
<xispirito> Maninho, te ganho com o Raiden
<Pskol> mais facil ne
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> Maninho, esqueçe
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> alguem quer jogar
<MarconM> MK ae
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> online no Zsnes
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> se eu tivesse internet jogava
<xispirito> mas eu tenho gambiarra
<valdergallo> fiii, agora já foi :P
<valdergallo> huahuah
<valdergallo> se funcionou tá bom
<valdergallo> vamos testar o boot com pendrive agora
<valdergallo> hauhauha
<xispirito> "se funcionou ta bom"
<MarconM> lol
<xispirito> ai amanhã da pau denovo
<xispirito> ahuhehuaeuauh
 * MarconM torcendo por valdergallo 
 * MarconM cruzando os deus
<MarconM> dedos*
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito: aeuahuehaueaheuaah
<Pskol> pq pelo pen drive, nao te cd nao ai:>?
<MarconM> xispirito: para de gorar o cara
<xispirito> não to gorando
<MarconM> mininu
<MarconM> ta sim
<xispirito> é verdade po
<peregrinator_six> pombas mete o GGPO pelo wine e seja muito feliz! :P
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> GGPO?
<peregrinator_six> isso ai po!
<MarconM> wtf
<xispirito> que coisa é esta?
<MarconM> é jogo
<MarconM> lol
<xispirito> é um UFO?
<Pskol> to com u eeepc aki e daria tudo pra ter um leitor de cd hauha
<peregrinator_six> http://www.google.com.br/search?client=opera&rls=pt-BR&q=eletromecanico&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest#sclient=psy&hl=pt-BR&client=opera&rls=pt-BR&channel=suggest&source=hp&q=ggpo+no+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=154ee55305265a8f&biw=1239&bih=854
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> nusss
<peregrinator_six> desculpa, só desta vez... :P
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: nao tinha um link maior nao
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, pior que sim, mas a inteligencia de vocês já capitam esse ai tranquiliz... :P
<xispirito> tem um fórum chamado shoriuken
<xispirito> uhahuehuaehuaeuhaeuhauh
<MarconM> hunmmnmnmnmn
<MarconM> xispirito: peregrinator_six> MarconM, pior que sim, mas a inteligencia de vocês já capitam esse ai tranquiliz... :P
<MarconM> 0.0
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUA
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarconM> 0.0
<peregrinator_six> liga não, domingo, 1º dia da semana..
<peregrinator_six> SRRSRSRSRSRSR
<xispirito> ah vá
<MarconM> hunmmnmnmnnm
<MarconM> interessante
<MarconM> eu nao sabia
<MarconM> q hj era primeiro dia
<MarconM> eu nao sei
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> maeeeee
<MarconM> eu sou burro
 * MarconM triste
<xispirito> é que vivemos num país católico
<peregrinator_six> to fazendo um stick tipo arcade, só falta, tipo,, botões, alavanca, plaquinha... :P
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito: aueahauehauehea
<xispirito> colonizados ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> mas a caixa tá pronta com a arte da Viper do Street Fighter IV
<xispirito> seu colono
<valdergallo> é ainda bem que não comprei um VAIO -.-
<MarconM> xispirito: é ach oq vou escutar um blink 182
<MarconM> aeuahuaehaueaeha
<xispirito> =0
<valdergallo> abortei, já elves
<MarconM> depois vou escutar
<MarconM> Tanya
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> ueuhueheuehauehehaahaa
<xispirito> colono
<MarconM> xispirito: bora jogar um street fighter
<peregrinator_six> quem instalar o GGPO me avisa pra e dar muita porrada na cara... ^^
<xispirito> MarconM, não da cara, não tenho banda
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> verdade
<MarconM> tinha esquecido
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, street fighter alpha 3, de bato om o birdie
<CasTro> ola
<xispirito> ou com o t hawk
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, nunca meta essa... :P
<MarconM> Ola
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> gente da ola pro moço
<MarconM> olha a educação
<xispirito> olá CasTro
<peregrinator_six> CasTro, oooooooooooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> agora sim
<MarconM> ola CasTro
<CasTro> kkk
<CasTro> peregrinator_six,  fala ae show
<CasTro> MarconM,  é noix queiroz
<MarconM> 0.0
<peregrinator_six> quero ver quem é mach pra me tirar no Killer Instinct com a Spinal... ;)
<peregrinator_six> *macho..
<MarconM> é ripa na xhulipa 0.0 " by semeion "
<xispirito> te tiro com o lobisomem
<CasTro> xispirito,  oiauioauioa
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, aushauhshaushahsh
<peregrinator_six> nunca!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<xispirito> aheauhe
<CasTro> CasTro, Ola!
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, meto lhe porrada em você com o T.J. Combo!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<xispirito> o Combo tem que saber jogar peregrinator_six, vai lá com o spinal
<CasTro> peregrinator_six,  que papo é esse que ta rolando vcs tão jogando online?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, Spinal é o meu principal, o combo é secundario... ;)
<MarconM> cara esse travis baker destroi na bateria
<MarconM> 0.0
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, tumbém tem a Orchid!
<xispirito> eu tenho tres, o lobisomem, o folgore, e o combo, as vezes pego o velociraptor
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, seu animal, nem sabe falar os nomes dos personagens, é o SabreWolf ignorante... \o/
 * peregrinator_six XD
<MarconM> auehaueuauehueauehauehahaa
<peregrinator_six> folgore...?! 0o
<MarconM> xispirito: 0.0
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, eu jogava isso a uns quinze anos atrás animal =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, não é disculpa seu animal... :P
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, FULGORE
<peregrinator_six> UHSUAHSUAHSU
<xispirito> é folgore
<xispirito> e pronto
<MarconM> galera
<MarconM> se os op's vem esses papos aqui
<MarconM> todo mundo ban
<MarconM> aeuheauehaeuheeehu
<xispirito> shoriuken neles
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, http://www.fightersgeneration.com/characters/fulgore.html
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<xispirito> não importa, é folgore
<xispirito> e pronto
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, folgore é o personagem de RPG que se inventou, ele souta FOLGO, por isso se chama FOLGORE... XD
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSAUHSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHUSHAUSHAUHSHA
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, você que sabe
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, não tem problema não, quebro você com ou sem o folgore... :P
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, você te que idade mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> 31, mas ainda sei lutar muito bem! ;)
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ta pertin de passar pelo doutor hein
<xispirito> huaehuhuhueuh
<MarconM> ve se pega um cara legal
<MarconM> q te ligue depois
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, forçar barra em amano... :P
<tkruise> FUUUUUUULGORE
<MarconM> aeuahueheuaehuaheuaehau
 * MarconM xD
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, folgore
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, lhe quebrarei assim mesmo, não esquente! ;)
<xispirito> te ganho com Guy no street Fighter
<xispirito> seu noob
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, nunca!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<CasTro> ae galera vcs sabem como fazer backup da RRAPO toda?
<MarconM> eu vou com bison
<CasTro> eu to mexendo nesse sistema todo... toda hora eu faço DAMER
<Duka_Aprendiz> Boa tarde! Alguem poderia me ajudar? tenho um arq.zip q nao lembro a senha, preciso usar ele...
<xispirito> eu ganho com o Dhalsing
<xispirito> lol
<CasTro> Duka_Aprendiz, Fica num lugar em silencio pensando qual é a senha!
<Duka_Aprendiz> <CasTro> é mesmo..
<Duka_Aprendiz> vlw pela ajuda
<Duka_Aprendiz> flw
<CasTro> Duka_Aprendiz,  po brother... ja tentei
<CasTro> Duka_Aprendiz, um programa ... num consegui n
<xispirito> o poder está em você Duka_Aprendiz
<xispirito> concentre-se
<CasTro> Duka_Aprendiz,  =\
<CasTro> oiuaoiauoiauaoiuao
<Duka_Aprendiz> blz
<Pskol> vc lembra aonde vc estava quando perdeu a senha>?
<CasTro> Duka_Aprendiz,  n fica nervoso não... Minha mãe vai bem! kkk
<CasTro> po tem como eu fazer backup do meu sistema?
<CasTro> toda hora eu faço merda
<CasTro> porque eu to mexendo no sistema inteiro.
<CasTro> =////
<xispirito> CasTro, tem um hd externo?
<xispirito> uma máquina externa
<xispirito> ?
<CasTro> tenho sim!
<CasTro> HD
<xispirito> então pesquise sobre rsync
<CasTro> Ok!
<CasTro> o que ele faz?
<xispirito> o backup incremental
<xispirito> le ai que tu vai entender
<xispirito> é a melhor solução em termos de backup que achei
<CasTro> xispirito, vlw! vc deve entender o que eu to fazendo...
<xispirito> =)
<CasTro> xispirito, sempre faço uma besteira... ai n sei retornar... =\\
<xispirito> backup é essencial
<CasTro> xispirito, vo procurar a respeito
<CasTro> xispirito, vlw msmo!
<xispirito> nada ^^
<Maninho> xispirito sem problemas
 * Maninho everybody has a life, 
<CasTro|BraSiL> eh NoiX!
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<MarconM> Boa tarde !
<CasTro|BraSiL> QUERO GOLLLLLLLL ,RRAPO!
<HotBit> ola! preciso ajuda para resolver erro ao reporduzir DVD (encriptado falta recuso) :-\
<HotBit> http://i.imgur.com/7HDsd.png
<HotBit> ola! preciso ajuda para resolver erro ao reporduzir DVD (encriptado falta recuso) :-\ http://i.imgur.com/7HDsd.png
<HotBit> ola! preciso ajuda para resolver erro ao reporduzir DVD (encriptado falta recuso) :-\ http://i.imgur.com/7HDsd.png
<HotBit> ola! preciso ajuda para resolver erro ao reporduzir DVD (encriptado falta recuso) :-\ http://i.imgur.com/7HDsd.png
<HotBit> thanks
<RenatoSilva> Eu atualizei o pacote emerald com uma versão local porque não ainda não tem ela no repo. Como fico sabendo que ela entrou no repo pra me livrar da versão local?
<ressacaafu> olá pessoal!
<ressacaafu> estou com uma dificuldade
<ressacaafu> como setar o java_home
<ressacaafu> boa noite galera
<ressacaafu> alguem sabe me dizer como editar o etc/profile
<ressacaafu> preciso sertar o java home e estou com duvidas
 * Maninho chuta o nano para o cerebro dos presentes
<annakamilla> olá
<Kazenin> opa annakamilla o/
<annakamilla> voces ja experimentaram instalar o driver 275 da nvidia ??
<Kazenin> annakamilla, está funfando aqui
<annakamilla> Kazenin: voce sentiu diferença??
<Kazenin> o fps aumentou aqui
<Kazenin> e o compiz parou de frescar
<Kazenin> o efeito do fogo e da água demorava 2 dias para aparecer
<annakamilla> hj meu pc tava super lento
<annakamilla> minha irmã até reclamou
<Kazenin> e isso pq eu tenho uma Geforce GT 240
<annakamilla> dai baixei o driver e tá funcionando que é uma blz
<annakamilla> Kazenin: a minha já é um pouco antiga, é a 6200
<annakamilla> Kazenin: ontem tava chegando a 100%
<CasTro> ae como abrir um arquivo *.jar no terminal? qual comando ? ja naveguei até a pasta que ele ta...
<annakamilla> CasTro: java arquivo.jar
<ressacaafu> boa noite galera!
<CasTro> annakamilla,  muito obrigado linda!
<annakamilla> de nada
<annakamilla> oi ressacaafu
<ressacaafu> alguem sabe me dizer como seto o java_home?
<ressacaafu> boa noite
<CasTro> annakamilla,  é um programa de afinar violão que eu baixei no superdownloads ( tuner 0.3 )
<annakamilla> humm
<CasTro> ;)
<ressacaafu> to me quebrando um pouco pra preparar o ubunto pra java
<annakamilla> ressacaafu: instalei o meu java pelo central de programas
<ressacaafu> ouvi dizer q devo editar etc/profile
<ressacaafu> mas nao ta funcionando
<CasTro> annakamilla, n rodou n
<CasTro> =|
<MarconM> annakamilla: e ae
<sandrossv> CasTro: java -jar *.jar
<MarconM> conseguiu aquele dia
<CasTro> vou tentar
<annakamilla> MarconM: sim consegui
<CasTro> annakamilla,  vlww!
<MarconM> lol
<annakamilla> foi na formatação mas consegui
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> CasTro: conseguiu ?
<CasTro> sandrossv,  consegui sim ! ;)
<sandrossv> legal
<CasTro> sandrossv, antes tive q instalar o (JRE)
<CasTro> sandrossv, do java!
<CasTro> sandrossv, o java!*
<CasTro> annakamilla, não querendo te sufocar mto... porque tem hora q reconheçe meu monitor legal... e horas N?
<CasTro> =~
<annakamilla> CasTro: tem que ver o seu xorg.conf e adicionar as resoluçoes e frequencias certas
<annakamilla> o meu crt dá muito pau com isso
<CasTro> annakamilla, onde eu encontro o xorg.conf
<CasTro> annakamilla, to passando pro sistema linux... é mto diferente do windows..
<annakamilla> no etc X11
<annakamilla> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CasTro> annakamilla, vo dar uma olhada
<tkruise> que coisa esatranha meu terminal ta fechado nao tem nada atualizando
<sandrossv> CasTro: usa nvidia ?
<tkruise> tento baixar o nicotine pelo soft center fala  waiting for apt-get to exit
<ressacaafu> oi galera!
<ressacaafu> alguem sabe como setar o java_home?
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: conseguiu usar o mysql ?
<ressacaafu> beleza meu velho?
<ressacaafu> desisti
<ZandreBran> ressacaafu, ôlas, não compreendi. quer setar a variavel java_home ou desiguinar um jvm especifica?
<ressacaafu> estou instalando tudo de novo
<ressacaafu> o sistema ja tava baleado
<CasTro> sandrossv,  Onboard gforce6100 n ... 405 / o driver adicional current
<ressacaafu> na real quero trocar o open jdk pelo da sun
<ressacaafu> mas quando tento instalar olha o q sai
<CasTro> annakamilla, o que eu posso fazer ? eu sei que a resolução q fica boa é 1600x900_50
<ressacaafu> root@darkstar:/home/mario/Documentos/programas# sh sdk6.sh
<ressacaafu> Could not locate a suitable jar utility.
<ressacaafu> Please ensure that you have Java 6 or newer installed on your system
<ressacaafu> and accessible in your PATH or by setting JAVA_HOME
<ressacaafu> pior q ja fiz isso antes mas nao lembro como
<CasTro> sandrossv, tem algo q possa ajudar?
<ressacaafu> alguem teria uma ideia?
<sandrossv> CasTro: se fosse nvidia sim
<ZandreBran> ressacaafu, não tenho a minima ideia do que está dizendo com este sdk.sh
<CasTro> sandrossv, é sim
<ressacaafu> esse é o sdk da sun
<sandrossv> CasTro: ata
<CasTro> sandrossv, o driver é Nvidia
<sandrossv> CasTro: ve se tu tem o nvidia-xconfig
<ZandreBran> ressacaafu, é não. o jdk da oracle vem com .bin
<fzapp> ressacaafu, 'which java' o que retorna ?
<CasTro> sandrossv, onde ele esta?
<sandrossv> CasTro: elo terminal
<sandrossv> pelo*
<CasTro> sandrossv, to igual o time brasileiro ...
<CasTro> sandrossv, como posso consultar?
<ressacaafu> /usr/bin/java
<fzapp> ressacaafu, e 'which jar' ?
<sandrossv> CasTro: abre o terminal
<fzapp> aposto que não está, porque vc instalou o JRE mas precisa instalar o JDK
<ressacaafu> nao retorna nada
<sandrossv> CasTro: e escreve nvidia e aperta tab umas duas vezes
<sandrossv> CasTro: vai aparecer uma lista, se nela estiver o nvidia-xconfig... exeuta ele com root
<ressacaafu> nao instalei nada, ja vem com o open jdk instalado
<CasTro> sandrossv, tem sim!
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: pra setar o jav_home edita o ~/.bashrc
<CasTro> sandrossv, ai como executar ela com root ?
<fzapp> não conheço esse instalador, como se chama o executável e vc pegou aonde ?
<sandrossv> CasTro: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ZandreBran> ressacaafu, o que retorna: java --version:
<ZandreBran> ?
<sandrossv> CasTro: escreve isso no temrinal e apert enter
<CasTro> sandrossv, vlw, to melhorando! soh queria ter a certeza!
<fzapp> ZandreBran, na verdade o que está dando erro é o 'jar'
<ressacaafu> root@darkstar:/home/mario/Documentos/programas# java --version
<fzapp> "Could not locate a suitable jar utility."
<ressacaafu> Unrecognized option: --version
<ressacaafu> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<fzapp> é 'java -version'
<ZandreBran> ressacaafu, apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<CasTro> sandrossv, fiz
<sandrossv> é um hifen só
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: java -version
<ressacaafu> tenho esse
<sandrossv> CasTro: reinicia e testa
<ressacaafu> java_ee_sdk-6u2-jdk-linux.sh
<ressacaafu> esse
<CasTro> ok!
<ressacaafu> ja instalei uma vez
<ressacaafu> agora nao ta rolando
<CasTro> sandrossv, posso colar o log?
<sandrossv> CasTro: não
<CasTro> ok
<CasTro> ja volto!
<sandrossv> CasTro: cola num site
<ressacaafu> root@darkstar:/home/mario/Documentos/programas# java -version
<ressacaafu> java version "1.6.0_22"
<ressacaafu> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.2) (6b22-1.10.2-0ubuntu1~11.04.1)
<ressacaafu> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode, sharing)
<sandrossv> ai posta o link aqui
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: cara, nõ é legal colar os logs aqui
<ressacaafu> desculpa nao sabia
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: da nada
<CasTro> sandrossv, vo testar ...
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: escreve ai !paste e aperta enter
<annakamilla> CasTro: cola no pastebin
<annakamilla> CasTro: http://pastebin.com/
<sandrossv> ressacaafu: ^
<fzapp> ressacaafu, vc baixou o 'java_ee_sdk-6u2-jdk-linux.sh' , colocou com flag de execução, e executou ? Como root ?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém por aqui tem experiência com C e multi processos?
<fzapp> realmente essa distro vem com JDK
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: #C-br
<sandrossv> xD
<ressacaafu> oi, pra q esse pastebin?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver sandrossv, valeu.
<annakamilla> ressacaafu: para postar as msg e os codigos
<annakamilla> ressacaafu: no nosso caso é para resolver conflitos
<ressacaafu> legal
<CasTro> sandrossv, deu certo n!
<annakamilla> CasTro: posta o seu xorg no pastebin
<ressacaafu> desinstalei o open e vou instalar oda sun pelo apt
<sandrossv> CasTro: q q houve ?
<CasTro> to com resolução 680x480
<sandrossv> hehe
<annakamilla> CasTro: é so adicionar resoluçoes
<CasTro> sandrossv, rs
<CasTro> vo postar
<annakamilla> eu sei aonde
<annakamilla> hj tive o msm problema
<annakamilla> e ja resolvi
<sandrossv> CasTro: vc pode iniciar o nvidia-settings
<sandrossv> ai vc configuracomo  quiser
<CasTro> sandrossv,  como?
<annakamilla> CasTro: vou mandar meu xorg com as resoluçoes que coloquei manualmente
<sandrossv> CasTro: nvidia-settings
<CasTro> annakamilla, ;)
<sandrossv> CasTro: aperta alt+f2 escreve nvidia-settings e aperta enter
<annakamilla> CasTro: http://pastebin.com/garN9gWd olha no section srcreen
<annakamilla> CasTro: screen
<sandrossv> CasTro: a minha alternativa e com interface grafica
<sandrossv> xd
<CasTro> como posso postar?
<annakamilla> sandrossv: para mim não resolveu com interface gráfica
<CasTro> colei no site.. mas tenho duvidas de como postar!
<annakamilla> CasTro: é só ir em publicar e copiar do ff e colar aqui
<CasTro> http://pastebin.com/5Uix7PJA
<annakamilla> então CasTro voce tem que adicionar as resoluçoes ai
<CasTro> blz!
<CasTro> annakamilla, oK! vou tentar rs!
<annakamilla> CasTro: http://pastebin.com/4QqWB3uM olha o que eu coloquei no teu paste
<CasTro> annakamilla,  não consigo editar =\
<annakamilla> CasTro: digita ctrl+f2 e depois gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<annakamilla> aperte
<CasTro> vou dar uma olhada no que vc adicionou! a resolução q eu preciso é 1600x900_50hz
<CasTro> annakamilla, vou dar uma olhada no que vc adicionou! a resolução q eu preciso é 1600x900_50hz
<annakamilla> CasTro: então adiciona essa resolução no modes 1600x900 e vai no section monitor configura a frequencia dele
<CasTro> annakamilla, ok!
<CasTro> annakamilla, em qual parte?
<annakamilla> pera ai
<annakamilla> CasTro: no HorizSync e no VertRefresh
<CasTro> annakamilla, coloco 50?
<annakamilla> CasTro: o teu monitor é lcd ??
<CasTro> annakamilla, é sim!
<CasTro> led
<CasTro> annakamilla, led
<CasTro> annakamilla, to pagando ainda ... rsrs
<annakamilla> então CasTro voce tem que ver no manual até que resoluçoes suporta
<annakamilla> to doida para o meu pai resolver o pau do meu lcd logo, quero rodar meu buntu nele
<CasTro> annakamilla, vc tem qtos anos?
<annakamilla> CasTro: 20 anos, mes que vem 21
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu 23
<CasTro> annakamilla, tem habilidade com o linux?
<CasTro> annakamilla, cheguei agora! rs!
<annakamilla> CasTro: uns 3 anos +-
<CasTro> annakamilla,  aki ta 50/60hz
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu to a 2 semanas! rs
<annakamilla> então é isso que voce tem que colocar no HorizSync e   VertRefresh
<CasTro> annakamilla, nois dois 50.0 - 60.0?
<annakamilla> CasTro: qual é o modelo do teu monitor
<annakamilla> ??
<CasTro> annakamilla, syncmaster bx2031
<CasTro> annakamilla, samsung
<CasTro> annakamilla, vai pesquizar ..? pra eu n fazer bestera?
<annakamilla> CasTro: tenta na horizontal 30 - 83 e na vertical 55 - 75
<CasTro> ok!
<CasTro> annakamilla, vc ver algo?
<CasTro> annakamilla, vc chegou ver algo?
<annakamilla> CasTro: para seu monitor não achei nada especifico, mas achei de outro monitor led
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu sei q é 50/60hrz q vi no manual... se eu errar pode danificar?
<annakamilla> não mas se voce sentir algo (frequencia baixa ou alta), pode colocar algo no forum, para quem tem o msm modelo de monitor resolver, qualquer caso adicione o _50 no lado da resolução que voce colocou
 * Maninho Se prepara o dia do Renascimento esta perto
<annakamilla> CasTro: só uma coisa eu só encontrei a frequencia certa para o meu monitor crt quando coloquei um outro live cd aqui que reconhecia tudo automático , dai copiei essa parte da configuraçao e colei no meu xorg, na época que eu usei debian, o live em questão foi o mandriva.
<CasTro> annakamilla, entendi...
<CasTro> annakamilla, dps é só salvar? e reiniciar?
<annakamilla> sim, mas não precisa necessáriamente reinciar é só voce sair do seu usuário e logar de novo no encerrar sessão
<CasTro> annakamilla, obrigado! ja volto!
<annakamilla> o castro não voltou até agora
<CasTro> annakamilla,
<annakamilla> oi CasTro
<CasTro> vc tem o link do paste?
<annakamilla> vou ver
<annakamilla> aqui no firefox
<CasTro> annakamilla, n deu certo n
<annakamilla> CasTro: http://pastebin.com/4QqWB3uM
<annakamilla> ou tenta esta frequencia que está no paste
<CasTro> annakamilla, isso q eu vo fazer
<CasTro> rs
<annakamilla> mas a resolução, deu certo ??
<CasTro> annakamilla, me lembra o comando no terminal pra mudar o xorg.conf
<annakamilla> nvidia-xconfig e voce pode colocar a frequencia mmanual com o gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CasTro> sudo,
<CasTro> né
<RenatoSilva> alguem fala ingles?
<ressacaafu> ai galera, consegui instalar o java_ee_sdk-6u2-jdk-linux.sh
<ressacaafu> quer dizer, tá instalando
<ressacaafu> primeiro tive q instalar o jdk da sun pelo apt, pra depois instalar o sdk.sh
<ressacaafu> pq eu nao sei
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-09
<megalinux>  tem alquem ai
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem sabe onde consigo um script de torpedo de voz
<Maninho> não quero te fazer de besta, mas no google ó.ô
<[1]paladin> kkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> Se eu tiver um servidor voip, eu poderei ser uma operadora e vender para clientes sem precisar de nenhuma outra empresa voip ?
<ilss> acho que vc precisa mais do que apenas o servidor
<ilss> autorização da anatel, precisa adquirir os números para receber e possivelmente efetuar chamadas, etc
<OliveiraBorges> adquirir numeros para receber ?
<ilss> se quiser oferecer serviços como o vono e azzu, acredito que sim
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: eu nao quero prestar servido de telefonia convencional
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: estou querendo  montar um negocio de envio de torpedo de voz marketing
<ilss> então acho que não posso dar muito palpite, peguei o caminhão andando provavelmente :)
<OliveiraBorges> ilss:  mas com certeza a parte da anatel vc tem razap
<OliveiraBorges> ilss: senao seria uma bagunca, senao tiver controle.
<ilss> sim, provavelmente
<P-Chan> GAlerinha do bem estou passando muita raiva com o plugin do flash, Consumo alto de processador, lags, video passando muito rápido e som engasgando
<P-Chan> Aí tem como resolver isso sem ter que apelar pelo Gnash?
<atalaia> nao estou consiguindo abrir a pagina do banco do brasil..esta dando problema com o flash...instalei o ubuntu ontem
<atalaia> ja instalei o flash 7
<atalaia> alguem tem uma dica?
<rsaraiva> helo!
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> qual o melhor software pra servidor voip ?
<sistematico> Não tenho idéia.
<sistematico> :)
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: fala sistematico, cara voce fazer o postfix ficar com ips rotativos
<sistematico> Puxa..
<sistematico> Não sei heim..
<sistematico> Vou sair pra estudar um pouco de jQuery.
<sistematico> Abraço.
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: opa
<OliveiraBorges> jquery eh bom
<sistematico> Top..
<OliveiraBorges> vc tem video aula ai ? ou eh texto ?
<OliveiraBorges> tem um cara da minha idade que estorou com jquery, javascript, wordpress
<OliveiraBorges> conhece a apiki ?
<sistematico> http://docs.jquery.com
<sistematico> Não apiki não.
<OliveiraBorges> o jquery que faz as magicas na web, rs
<OliveiraBorges> sistema interativo
<OliveiraBorges> eu ainda nao estudei ele
<OliveiraBorges> estou com outros projetos atualmente, rs
<sistematico> jQuery é show..
<sistematico> O Google usa.
<sistematico> Vou nessa.
<Celso> bom dia
<pauloolhos> oi
<Celso> oi
<flavio> bom dia pessoal
<flavio_PE> bom dia
<flavio_PE> pessoal
<flavio_PE> estou precisando de uma ajuda
<flavio_PE> eu instalei o vmware workstation 8 no meu ubuntu 12.04
<flavio_PE> ai ele estar pedindo umas coisas aqui
<flavio_PE> antes que você possa executar vmware, modulos diversos devem ser compilados e carregados no kernel em execução
<flavio_PE> como eu faço para carregar os módulos dele e quais devo carregar?
<[orca]> bom dia!
<[orca]> sabe aquele velho problema do wine? eu acho q descobri a causa.
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> eu sou dv, entaum não preciso muito do munitor, mas o wine só está executando programas com munitor, já fiz o teste, e pelo que entendi, ele ta requerindo o munitor...
<alvaro_> :O
<skysy> oi
<paladinn> oi
<skysy> bom dia para todos...
<Birex> oi
<mwallacesd> E ae Galerinha do mal, beleza?
<mwallacesd> Pow, terminei o curso de introdução a programação, o exame passei com 9.7, o examen prático foi desenvolver um programinha que calcula o volumen de um cilindro em JAVA, com um janelinha onde o usuario informa o diametro e a altura, defini 6 variaveis area, diametro, altura, raio e volume
<[orca]> oie
<mwallacesd> raio = diametro / 2
<mwallacesd> area = Pi * raio * raio
<mwallacesd> volume = pi * raio * raio * altura
<[orca]> mwallacesd: cara, meu wine, nao sei pq mas so pega com munitor. vc tem alguma ideia pq?
<mwallacesd> [orca], nem sei cara provavelmente é a resolução da tela do seu notebook
<[orca]> mwallacesd: eu sou naum preciso da tela, e no momento agora tou precisando do wine, mas tou sem tela kk
<[orca]> mwallacesd: e... o wine naum executa
<P-Chan> Olá ubunteiros. Queria testar o gnash+lightspark apenas em um navegador. Como faço isso?
<P-Chan> exemplo tenho o chromium como cobaia aqui e então como fica?
<mwallacesd> Olha que merda: Cannot join #shellscript (Channel is invite only).
<mwallacesd> Já mandei um knock vamos ver se alguém atende!
<[orca]> vitorlobo: quanto tempo, cara...
<vitorlobo> né
<[orca]> vitorlobo: é....
<[orca]> vitorlobo: to usando trisquel agora  =D
<P-Chan> [orca]: que bom que vc não precisa de software nonfree
<[orca]> é...
<P-Chan> [orca]: vc é programador né?
<[orca]> ouvi falar que no trisquel tem até uma verção livre do flash
<[orca]> em fim, ainda naum consegui usar...
<P-Chan> C nem de interface precisa assim como richard stallman. Você usa daemons no lugar de webrowsers?
<P-Chan> [orca]: mas vc pode usar o gnash+lighspark no ubuntu
<P-Chan> O flash tá pessimo no ubuntu mais novo. Tava pensando migrar pra isso mas o negocio ainda tá no inicio e o support total ainda é no Youtubão do mal
<P-Chan> Cara não use internet. É maligna assim como microsoft. FAça como richard stallman. use daemons para acessar conteudo
<[orca]> P-Chan: cara, só foi um probleminha q tive com meu wine, kk, ele so executa com o munitor plugado, acho q é coisa do wine mais novo.
<mwallacesd> Eu to usando flash no 12.04 e não tive nenhum problema até o momento.
<[orca]> P-Chan: mas software não livre, só um que instalei q é do meu pai. o team viewer.
<P-Chan> [orca]: Wine não presta. Ele serve pra executar software não livre
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Só se for com vc pois o video aqui anda muito rápido que nem dá pra ouvir o que as pessas falam e o som fica rouco e engasga
<P-Chan> fiquei sabendo que as versões de 64 bits esse problema tá pior
<[orca]> P-Chan: é... só que eu queria executar um programa livre, mas do windows, um programa que seria uma boa se tivesse pra linux...
<vitorlobo> use debian e seja feliz
<mwallacesd> Cara, eu acredito que isso tem a ver com a conexão, a banda larga
<P-Chan> vitorlobo: o debian não é livre. Use o trisquel
<mwallacesd> To usando 1mb aqui e tudo funciona muito bem
<mwallacesd> Youtube, o cursos que eu faço em linha
<P-Chan> O linux não é livre. Por isso o trisquel tem o kernel sem binary blobs
<[orca]> P-Chan: po tu usa trisquel, legal, difícil as vezes achar um q use trisquel, kk
<P-Chan> [orca]: Eu acho que os fabricantes deviam travar o uso de windows no pc sabe por que?
<P-Chan> [orca]: Liberdade não é liberdade de escolha. Ter a opção de se acorrentar reduz sua liberdade. É simples: engana-se quem identifica liberdade como liberdade de escolha, porque a liberdade de se permitir acorrentar não aumenta a sua liberdade – provavelmente a diminui.
<P-Chan> Eu mesmo recompilo tudo que uso
<Bonecao> boa tarde galera
<P-Chan> Bonecao: GNU!
<Bonecao> estou usando o ubuntu e instalei o virtual box quando subo uma vm windows ela reinicia a maquina traba toda aguem pode me ajudar
<[orca]> P-Chan: um colega que me indicou, e como eu tive uns problemas com ubuntu, resolvi esperimentar, e gostei, achei a interface do trisquel muito legal.
<P-Chan> [orca]: Foi? os problemas sumiram. Me diz aí todo conteudo em formato flash roda bem nessa budega?
<P-Chan> Nem preciso trocar de distro. O lightspark e o gnash tão nos repositorios
<P-Chan> [orca]: tá rodando no trisquel os codecs nonfree?
<P-Chan> [orca]: tá ligado que quando precisar de suport os caras de lá vão puxar sua orelha se vc usar alguma coisa nonfree né?
<[orca]> P-Chan: nem to usando coisas nonfree, usando que tem no repositorio, só mesmo o programa de internet do meu pai, team viewer.
<P-Chan> [orca]: qual o nome mesmo do programa livre que que tem pro windows e não pro maravilhoso Gnu/Linux?
<P-Chan> team viewer
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> dosvox.
<[orca]> P-Chan: eu tenho acesso as fontes dele e taus, só q ele ta feito em pascal
<P-Chan> se for o que estou pensando cara tem ele pro linux sim
<P-Chan> [orca]: http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/index.aspx
<[orca]> P-Chan: o dosvox ou team viewer? o team eu instalei para linux mas dosvox não tem.
<P-Chan> [orca]: ah seu pai é deficiente visual?
<P-Chan> Xi fica complicado no mundo linux ter algo eficiente pra esse tipo de consumidor
<P-Chan> [orca]: O projeto orca por exemplo tá longe de ser um text aloud
<[orca]> P-Chan: ele não, eu sim kk
<[orca]> P-Chan: o orca até que quebra o galho sim.
<P-Chan> [orca]: eu fico pensando tem tanta distro linux e pouco programa. Os programadores deviam focar mais em programa do que distro
<P-Chan> [orca]: que legal. Que bom que o Linux está servindo para você
<[orca]> P-Chan: sim, o meu penssar que deveriam investir mais nisso, o trisquel, eu ouvi dizer que eles tem uma equipe de acessibilidade, testam o conteudo, é difícil achar algo não acessível
<[orca]> P-Chan: sim, o linux é muito bom, sinseramente gostei dele. eu faço muito mais coisas na plataforma dele que fazia na do windows.
<P-Chan> [orca]: Quanto tempo tu abandonou o windows?
<kernel> é Ruindows
<kernel> rs.
<P-Chan> kernel: não sou xiita. É windows e ponto final
<P-Chan> [orca]: Quer dizer que você é programador?
<kernel> P-Chan, kkkkk
<[orca]> P-Chan: bem, eu nao sou bem programador, mais aprendiz, e quando falo da plataforma, falo dos aplicativos, e taus, o grafico estas coisas.
<[orca]> P-Chan: mas eu venho tentando aprender algo em python kk
<P-Chan> kernel: resolva pra mim o problema do flash cara. Tem como instalar o gnash e o lightspark apenas no chromium. O flash tá me irritando
<kernel> P-Chan, ta puxando a performance toda da sua maquina é o flashplugin?
<P-Chan> [orca]: Que bom. Quando puder tenta fazer um programa tipo o Text Aloud para o linux em pyton
<P-Chan> kernel: cara os videos em flash tá indo rápido demais
<[orca]> P-Chan: é...
<P-Chan> e o som tá engasgando
<[orca]> P-Chan: o máximo que orca é em python, kk
<kernel> o novo flash aqui do ubuntu 12.04 que tenho num netbook aqui, ele puxa a CPU inteira
<kernel> muito suxx
<kernel> :/
<P-Chan> kernel: cara não gosto de dizer isso mas não dá para apenas viver de coisa livre. Só o richard stallman
<kernel> P-Chan, realmente isso é verdade mesmo
<kernel> concordo 100% com voce. ;/
<P-Chan> [orca]: Eu não consegui usar aquela ferramenta chamada Orca. Achei muito ruim
<P-Chan> kernel: queria testar o lightspark portable o o gnash em apenas um navegador
<P-Chan> pra ver se esse problama acaba mas não sei fazer isso pois se eu instalar ele vai pra todos navegadores
<[orca]> P-Chan: que tu achou "irritante" no orca? a voz? kkk
<[orca]> P-Chan: muito dv reclama da voz do orca, haha
<[orca]> P-Chan: como vc disse, o pessoal deveria deixar de se preocupar de criar distro nova e sim conteudo para as distros do linux. sei la...,
<[orca]> P-Chan: humph.
<[orca]> P-Chan: seria legal se tivesse sintetizadores melhores pra linux.
<P-Chan> [orca]: Sim. Quanto tempo vc deixou de usar windows?
<P-Chan> [orca]: estou supreso por usar Linux
<[orca]> P-Chan: a alguns meses. não mais que 5
<P-Chan> [orca]: Espero que você se dê bem. Eu gosto de software livre mas ele me dá muita dor de cabeça;
<[orca]> P-Chan: é... já me irritei com algumas do linux mas em fim...
<kernel> como dizem nao existe ainda sistema perfect!
<[orca]> P-Chan: no windows existe vírus de mais =D
<[orca]> kernel: é cara, realmente.
<[orca]> kernel: uma coisa que ajudaria no linux se investissem acho q em gráfico, as pessoas que enchergam, a maioria, é puxada para um sistema diriia eu que pelos olhos =X
<kernel> [orca], tambem..
<kernel> mais ainda existe muito usuarios de windows
<kernel> por causa de jogos
<kernel> infelizmente o mercado do linux esta crescendo agora em termo de desenvolvimentos de jogos para linux
<[orca]> kernel: jogos, risada...
<kernel> e em graficos tambem.. webdesign
<[orca]> kernel: tem muito jogo tipo, pra windows mesmo tem uma opção pra linux eu acho
<kernel> mais eles só rodam atravez de directX e não OpenGL
<kernel> a maioria
<kernel> :/
<P-Chan> [orca]: O k.d.e. é mais que a interface do Windows. kernel não só jogos não. Pra editar vídeos  o linux ainda é muito ruim e suporte a cymk e canais de 16 bits e 32 bits ainda no Gimp é precário. Fica chato depender de software que e feito no tempo livre
<[orca]> kernel: problema que o unity por exemplo, me diceram q o grafico era bom, mas ele é inacessível, aí não dá.
<P-Chan> [orca]: usa que interface?
<[orca]> P-Chan: gnome.
<[orca]> P-Chan: infelizmente é o ambiente que o orca funciona melhor
<kernel> minha namorada gosta do unity
<kernel> hehehe..
<kernel> mais eu nao gosto, uso o Xfce 4
<P-Chan> [orca]: que bom que conseguiu se dar bem com o Gnome. Eu uso o Mate que é fork do gnome 2
<kernel> muito bom!
<[orca]> P-Chan: é, já ouvi falar nele,
<P-Chan> kernel: boa sorte pois e eu tivesse mais mempória ia de kde 4 pois ele cria atpe link simbolico sem terminal
<[orca]> P-Chan: quem sabe um dia o linux não venha ser tão popular, ou mais, que o windows.
<P-Chan> O problema dos desenvolvedores linux é muita distro e pouco programa. Não dá pra negar isso
<P-Chan> [orca]: pra isso acontecer os desenvolvedores terão de para de brigar entre si e não ficar fragmentando o linux despadronizando
<[orca]> P-Chan: queria que desse pra gravar áudios tipo, podcasts, gravar algum som com voz ao mesmo tempo, mas não consegui abilitar isso
<P-Chan> [orca]: Deve ter mas se prepara que deve ser dificil pra caramba
<P-Chan> kernel: cara não dá não o plugiin flash tá um lixo aqui
<P-Chan> kernel: minha mãe usa youtube direto
<[orca]> P-Chan: po nao tou conseguindo ver vídeos, naum sei pq, o plugin pra o abrouser naum pega.
<[orca]> gnash né?
<P-Chan> [orca]: gnash ainda não tá pronto
<P-Chan> [orca]: eu não tentei mas veja se vc consegue instalar o lightspark
<[orca]> P-Chan: então, instalar flash? afff
<P-Chan> [orca]: lightspark faz a mesma coisa que o gnash e é livre
<P-Chan> kernel: Ouvi falar que diferente de desenvolvedores de software proprietário, os desenvolvedores de software livre só fazem programa em tempo livre.
<P-Chan> Na minha opnião isso esplica as coisas livre demorar pra se desenvolver
<kernel> concerteza
<[orca]> P-Chan: kerneluma coisa é certa, todos precisamos de dinheiro para sobreviver.
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> um desenvolvedor não pode só fazer programas e não ter renda
<[orca]> P-Chan: se pelo menos os programas proprietários fossem mais baratos, acho que seria muito melhor pra todos.
<P-Chan> kernel: to assistindo um video de youtube aqui. Ele tá muito rápido.
<kernel> P-Chan, voce diz rapido em que?
<kernel> na reprodução do video?
<kernel> ou na performance do flash em sua CPU?
<mwallacesd> Não sei nos que vocês pensam, a sociedade já esta pré estabelecida, existem normas regras e procedimentos, software bom e barato geralmente é desenvolvido para uso interno para micro empresas
<P-Chan> kernel: as pessoas falando. a velocidade de reprodução. Como se eu pegase uma fita K 7 e avançasse rápido
<mwallacesd> Software como SAP e OnBase custam 3.2 milhões de dolares
<mwallacesd> =)
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: no dia que vc me mostrar um software livre melhor que o photoshop me diga pois não tem.
<kernel> P-Chan, a sim agora eu entendi
<kernel> P-Chan, nunca tinha visto isso
<mwallacesd> Essa é a sua opnião pessoal, de que o "foto"shop é o melhor software
<kernel> :/
<P-Chan> kernel: Tenho certeza que só usa linux quem desenvolve coisa pra ela
<mwallacesd> Aliás, photoshop pra mim é coisa de marica
<kernel> kkkkk
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: cara para você perfil de cores, cymk canais de cores efeito mesh nem precisa
<mwallacesd> Matrix 1 os efeitos e edições visuais foram feitos no linux
<kernel> mwallacesd, tem gente que depende dele cara, webdesigns
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: claro, o negócio mesmo é fazer fotos via linha de comando né?
<kernel> nao tem nada haver com maricas
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: jura? MAtrix 1 feito no linux. só vc mesmo pra acreditar. Se não oi no windows foi no mac com certeza e não acredito que o Linux domine nos servers
<P-Chan> o linux é um sistema bom mas eu acho que quando tem grana no meio tudo fica mais facil com certeza
<mwallacesd> Problema seu véio!
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<P-Chan> E brasileiro nunca vai usar sistema livre. Brasileiro baixa tudo
<P-Chan> as pessoas não querem dificuldades. querem desfrutar do melhor nessa vida e depois morrer
<P-Chan> essa é a triste verdade
<P-Chan> Eu vejo linux como se fosse religião. Tem seus dogmas e pregadores.
<mwallacesd> Eu uso muita ferramenta e plataformas propietárias, e ainda assim uso ferramentas livres e uso linux, e brevemente meu sistema vai tar no ar, PROPIETARIO e desenvolvido em ambiente livre ironia do destino
<kernel> isso é verdade mwallacesd
<P-Chan> mwallacesd:  pois é
<P-Chan> Spiga: oi vc é da VGBR?
<Spiga> VGBR?
<Spiga> acredito que nao mano.
<P-Chan> Quando conversei com o orca eu nem acreditei que deficiente visual podia usar linux. Quem enxerga tem muita dificuldade nele. O linux vai fica na margem dos 1% até acabarem com o lobby
<kernel> mais tem milhares
<kernel> programadores que sao cegos totalmente
<kernel> e sao insanos viu =x
<[orca]> kernel: como assim?
<mwallacesd>  /away trining to develop a workflow in a big ECM environment see ya later my MoFos!!!!
<kernel> [orca], tem varios programadores cara,, que são monstros e sao cegos ou tem alguma deficiencia visual, nem por isso deixa de fazer o que gosta
<P-Chan> kernel: milhares de que? user linux? Cara o linux é bom mas não passa dos 1% e esse negocio do linux dominar servidor eu não acredito
<kernel> ae sim que se dedica mais e mais, para o povo nao zoar deles
<kernel> P-Chan, de programadores cara..
<kernel> e voce ta por fora do poder do linux em servers hoje em dia..
<Daekdroom> Existem programadores do KERNEL do Linux que são deficientes visuais, P-Chan.
<kernel> Daekdroom, diga lá irmao ;)
<Daekdroom> :P
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: vc que diz... E não creio que o plugin flash seja ruim. Ele só não funciona bem no linux
<P-Chan> mas nos outros sim. A adobe não ia sabotar o linux no plugin né?
<Daekdroom> Aliás. Uma interface em texto é muito mais fácil de se tornar acessível do que uma GUI.
<Daekdroom> O plugin Flash só funciona bem no Windows e talvez no OS X, oras.
<Daekdroom> E não é questão de sabotar.
<[orca]> volto já.
<[orca]> via outro cliente.
<Daekdroom> É caro demais pra Adobe tentar manter um plug in Flash decente.
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: é cara. O negócio é navegar na internet em linha de comando e fazer igual stallman. usar daemon pra baixar o conteudo no site nos emails
<Daekdroom> Acho que é por isso que criaram a API Pepper.
<Daekdroom> P-Chan, estou falando do caso dos deficientes visuais.
<[orca]> aaa
<kernel> problema do usuario do windows é que é pregiçoso nao corre atras de nada para aprender algo a mais..
<Daekdroom> De qualquer forma, o Flash está lentamente se tornando obsoleto para o HTML5.
<kernel> ja no linux nao, ele te da motivação para voce aprender mais e mais a cada dia ;)
<P-Chan> kernel: preguiçoso ou realista cara. Já tive oportunidade de usar o mac e ele não dá dor de cabeça . ele só é caro
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: grande coisa. tá servindo pra nada  a api pepper. Tô quanse usando plugins livres mas eu sei que eles não vão funcionar bem como os fechados
<mwallacesd> vortei
<P-Chan> to quase migrando pro gnash+lighspark
<kernel> meu plugin aqui ta file
<mwallacesd> Mano vocês ainda tão reclamando do plugin do flash?
<P-Chan> kernel: só se for aí no seu
<mwallacesd> Fala sério só na maquina de vocês mesmo
<kernel> ta fileres
<kernel> mwallacesd, tambem acho
<Daekdroom> P-Chan,A Pepper só uma tentativa da Adobe de deixar parte do trabalho pros desenvolvedores dos navegadores. Não disse que ela resolveria o problema pros usuários.
<mwallacesd> A qui ta funcionando boa
<mwallacesd> Inclusive to usando o flashgot do firefox
<Daekdroom> E o Lightspark não funciona com nada. O da Adobe funciona muito bem pra mim, exceto pela performance baixa.
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: não cara o negocio é achar que linux é demais e pronto. Faz igual os radicais do FSF. abandona tudo e usa só tudo livre. Ainda bem que o povo da opensource fundation não pensa assim
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: eu espero que estaja VIVO pra ver o flash se tornar obsoleto assim com espero estar VIVO quando o linux tiver boa participação nos desktops
<[orca]> p-chan, o programa lá é qual mesmo? o programa que subistitue o gnash
<Daekdroom> O primeiro não vai demorar muito.
<P-Chan> [orca]: rapaz tenta o lightspark
<P-Chan> [orca]: cara se vocÊ precisa de flash, vai sofrer com essas alternativas livres. Engenharia reversa dá muito trabalho
<P-Chan> o povo do projeto mageia deixou claro que a maioria dos drivers dele são engenharia reversa.
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: Já que a Adobe não liga pra linuser e só pra usuário de mac e windows. Ela devia encerrar de vez o suporte a flash no linux e nem pela api pepper dá pro linux
<P-Chan> simples
<P-Chan> É como eu digo enquanto houver cracker sempre existirá pirataria, keygen e crack
<P-Chan> Se eles não existissem talvez as pessoas que usam window pirata usariam linux ou
<P-Chan> ia se endividar adquirindo uma licença pro windows
<P-Chan> As vezes me sinto um trouxa por ter migrado pro linux.
<[orca]> p-chan, ué rapaz, volte ao windows então...
<spiga> tem MAC os
<[orca]> p-cahn, fique onde se sente bem.
<[orca]> p-cahn*
<[orca]> afff
<P-Chan> [orca]: Mac OS é caro demais
<[orca]> p-chan
<P-Chan> [orca]: aquilo ia falir e foi bill gates que salvou a apple comprando ações dela
<P-Chan> Ou seja bill gates também é dono da apple
<kernel> sim
<kernel> um dos socios
<P-Chan> Quando a corel ia falir e já tava migrando o corel pro linux. Bill gates salvou a corel
<kernel> dono da Microsoft
<kernel> e socio da IBM tambem
<P-Chan> bill gates também tem ações da corel
<kernel> Xbox tambem
<kernel> o homem nao fica mais pobre nao
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<spiga> xbox nao e feito pela MS?
<kernel> spiga, sim
<[orca]> po risada
<spiga> como ele tem ações ... de 1 negocio que é dele.
<[orca]> afff
<P-Chan> O corel linux durou muito pouco. AInda bem que os lobbistas não entendem nada de internet
<P-Chan> tentaram em vão potar a sopa, pipa e actna no ar
<mwallacesd>  P-Chan quem fala assim geralmente teve uma má experiencia com linux, eu acredito e defendo a camisa, linux é demais sim! com certeza ao menos o uso que eu dou para plataforma atende todas as demandas sem pormenores admito que tambem uso WIndows, XP e 7, assim como Server 2003 e 2008 principalmente WebServices com IIS devido a algumas plataformas em ASP/.NET
<P-Chan> Kim dotcom falou que megaupload vai voltar no ar
<kernel> vai sim
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Sabe quantas distros eu testo?
<kernel> testar é uma coisa aprender é outra
<kernel> =x
<P-Chan> Por exemplo odeio o corel draw e tenho como opção inskcape livre e adobe illustrator fechado
<[orca]> em fim..
<P-Chan> agora se eu tiver no linux só tenho inkscape e o incompleto SK1
<P-Chan> chega de distro
<mwallacesd> Assim como também tenho um FreeBSD rodando em um pentim233 mmx com 64mb de memeria EDO, rodando um firewall e um servidor de e-mails, tenho um slackware rodando server file e ubuntu como end user em 3 laptops de diferentes fabricantes! P-Chan eu não testo nada, eu só uso.
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: já li  guia do slack, guia do ubuntu, livros do debian, guia orca
<mwallacesd> As vezes desenvolvo coisas pequenas mas bastante uteis para meu dia a dia
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: cara vocÊ é programador. pra vc basta tela preta e mais nada c nem precisa de plugin
<kernel> auiheuahehauie
<kernel> prefiro ficar no meu terminal mesmo
<kernel> né nao mwallacesd
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<[orca]> uauauaua
<mwallacesd> mano, num viaja eu sou eu mas e os outros da minha familia, sabem ligar o pc ir no icone firefox e abrir facebook e youtube
<mwallacesd> Até que gosto do lynx
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: se não gostasse eu me assustaria
<[orca]> quem é o lynx?
<[orca]> que é(
<mwallacesd> hahaha é um navegador em modo texto
<[orca]> errei kk
<P-Chan> [orca]: um navegar em modo texto
<[orca]> hummm, um navegador q uso é só texto kk
<mwallacesd> [orca], http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_%28navegador%29
<[orca]> nao preciso de graficos mesmo =D
<P-Chan> nem precisa de plugin flash. Quem sabe um dia pelo emacs os programadores assistam youtube sem pliugin flash depois de digiar 50 comandos
<P-Chan> [orca]: pra você o lynx sirva. o dosvox irá funcionar bem nele eu acho
<mwallacesd> Quantas maquinas vc tem disponiveis P-Chan ??? Deixa uma com o sistema defaut do ubuntu e outra com os plugins livres que substitue os plugins propietarios
<P-Chan> só vai ter texto mesmo
<mwallacesd> Faz teste, reinstala tudo
<[orca]> sim, o dosvox tem pacote pra ele =X
<P-Chan> tenho duas e essa é dual boot. A outra uso um sistema popular
<[orca]> vou até esperimentar ele entaum qualquer dia uauau
<mwallacesd> Vou ser sincero o unico problema que tive aqui foi com o audio, e foi uma palhaçada porque o hardware estava ok e operante, mas o sistema não emtia som, o Unity bixou na gui quando vc coloca a opção mute visualmente na tela, o botãofisico de teclado funcionava bem mas depois parou....
<mwallacesd> Demorei 3 horas para solucionar essa palhaçada
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: EU uso o mate e gosto do trinity. As vezes eu entendo o povo do debian por usar tudo obsoleto
<[orca]> ,home/leandro/.wine/drive_c/winvox/manual/lynx.txt
<[orca]> uauauauaau
<mwallacesd> O povo do Debian é tudo radical, já mandei a marcela da argentina pra puta que pariu e o Alvaro Lopez da Espanha pra casa do caralho!!!!
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: pensei que você era assim tambpem
<P-Chan> quem usa trisquel é mais que eles]
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: devem ser tudo programador ou deve usar windows também. Aí é por isso que eles tem aquele discurso hipócrita
<[orca]> kkkk
<mwallacesd> O richard stalman que é o cara ele é tão humilde que responde todos os e-mails, sem importar se um end user ou um freak o um geek ou um caralho a 4, agora esses dois palhacinhos se acham deuses no debian...
<P-Chan> Tenho quase certeza que linuser usa windos e mac e fazem engenharia reversa de tudo, mas para não serem presos dizem que nenhum user linux usa software proprietário e que eles não fazem engenharia reversa de software proprietário
<[orca]> ahahaha risada
<P-Chan> é claro que pra falar isso tem que provar né?
<mwallacesd> Na ENLi 2007 que teve no Mexico eu acabei com o Alvaro Lopez, ele se acha muito porque ele desenvolveu o Cherokee clone do apache
<mwallacesd> Dai ele foi lá representando a Sun Microsistems com tudo pago, hotelzinho, aviãozinho, comida etc
<mwallacesd> Falar de software livre com um Mac
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: É isso aew cara acaba com eles. Torço procê porque é brasileiro
<[orca]> risadaaaaaa
<[orca]> risada
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: tem um cara que conheço que mora na minha cidade que é vegan, radica, usa debian e faz plugin pra inkscape mas eu não vou dizer quem é ele
<P-Chan> posso chamar ele de Gnu chato ao ponto de tatuar na perna dele o gnu
<P-Chan> afffff
<P-Chan> e o amigo dele tatuou o penguim
<mwallacesd> Eu pergutei com toda a malicia, e ae, vc vem la da espanha com tudo pago pela sun explicar pra gente o que é o software livre ainda que todo mundo aqui já sabe o que né... mas ae, não atende suas necesidades você que é um reconhecido desenvolvedor debian, por que ta usando mac???
<P-Chan> Olha quando alguem me der uma solução pro flash me avisa. Estou com dores de cabeça com ele
<[orca]> ahaha
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: o brasileiro que faz plugin pra inkscape tambem usa mac né
<P-Chan> que ironia
<Spiga> o que foi com flash?
<P-Chan> ainda mais sendo o mac arquitetura FECHADA
<MarconM> mwallacesd,
<MarconM> tu conseguiu fazer ontem que precisava
<P-Chan> Spiga: cara, o plugin flash tá me dando dor de cabeça
<MarconM> das aspas
<Spiga> qual problema
<mwallacesd> O cara virou um demonio no palco, 2000 usuarios avançados na frente dele, o cara cuspiu e babou bufou e gritou
<mwallacesd> Falto cuspir fogo
<MarconM> mwallacesd, ?
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: acredito em vc
<P-Chan> em minha terra tem um hipocrita que usa slackware
<P-Chan> ele diz que odeia debiano pq eles não gostam de ler.
<P-Chan> no entando diz que não instala o driver de video pra maquina dele porque ele não precisa e então usa vesa
<P-Chan> afff driver de video foi feito pra ser usado o poder do video
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: queria que vc filmasse isso. Botar no youtube ficaria massa
<mwallacesd> Eu sou de São Paulo SP vivo a 8 anos fora do Brasil e ganho a vida em consutoria em um sistema propietario e roda em plataforma Windows, ainda que temos uma derivação Unix-Like um cliente local no Mexico que usa RedHat agrupado no 5% dos nossos clientes a nivel mundial que usam linux
<mwallacesd> O resto usa WIndows, 10500 clientes, no Brasil temos o banco Itau
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: acredito em vc. Já vi esses "deuses linux" surtarem
<Emilio_> na minha concepção linux e so para server e user (site.) e alguns que trabalham com linguagem com C++, php, banco de dados, shell-script... mas ainda ta longe de ser adaptar aos varios estilos.
<P-Chan> é muito legal
<Emilio_> Spiga, cai maldito.
<mwallacesd> Cito cliente como a Ford, Chrysler, e muitos outros, a empresa se chama Hyland somo Diamod Saler Partners na plataforma ECM que se chama OnBase
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: e esse cara aí que vc falou usando MAC é fail total igual ao cara aqui na minha cidade que usa debian, mas usa MAC?
<mwallacesd> Não cara, ele é doutorado em telecomunicações, representante a nível latino da Sun Microsistems em 2008 em ambito open source e free software
<mwallacesd> Ele foi lider da equipe Open Office
<mwallacesd> Mas é um completo idiota
<kernel> kkk
<mwallacesd> Em fim, 30 anos e um conta bancaria muito grande
<mwallacesd> Então, a coisa é encher a latinha e garantir o futuro do seus, já seja em ambiente aberto ou propietario
<mwallacesd> Esse é o palhaço: http://es.linkedin.com/in/alobbs
<P-Chan> mwallacesd:  HAUhaUAHUAhHAUA
<P-Chan> mwallacesd:  bota a foto da marcela
<mwallacesd> Aquela gorda lazarenta!
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: LOL concordo sobre vocÊ sobre a mentalidade dos debianos puros
<Spiga> internet hj ta osso...
<Spiga> fazendo DL de jogo da nisso
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Bem eu não defendo bandeira nenhuma de nenhuma distro. Sempre usei as mais populares
<mwallacesd> Quando o latinoware abriu eu tava representado indiretamente o grupo sem nenhum fim lucrativo o objetivo era expandir a outros paises ela veio com uma cara de megera maldita pedir espaço pra entrar como ponente magistral por ser desenvolvedor debian
<P-Chan> Mandrake, Ubuntu, mint
<P-Chan> Tudo distro condenada por stallman
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Quando puder deixar a gorda nevorsa por favor filme
<[orca]> auauaua
<[orca]> revolts, eae diego
<[orca]> lol
<[orca]> cada uma que agente ver no dia uauau
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: marcela tiznado?
<mwallacesd> Essa mesmo
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Marcela+Tiznado&hl=pt-BR&prmd=imvnso&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=MAr7T-zREsmt0AHTyN3uBg&ved=0CFoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=645
<mwallacesd> Olha a unicaimagem que encontrei dela na net é essa:\
<P-Chan> AGYAgYGAYG
<mwallacesd> http://lh3.ggpht.com/-ubyTPEqx6oo/RwEWb45K7oI/AAAAAAAAAII/n_1jeQ-FWbk/dsc09266.jpg
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-8aWrilJw0vE/TgapyY0KTOI/AAAAAAAAFVU/Sr8XlUPFqN4/photo.jpg
<mwallacesd> Essa megera mesmo
<mwallacesd> Mas por um lado ela é mais humilde que o alvaro
<mwallacesd> mas em fim eu quero mais que eles se explodam!
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Cara sem querer ofender seus colegas mas eu odeio freetard
<mwallacesd> To nem ai pra eles ou pros debian warriors of shit
<mwallacesd> cara o sistema ja ta on outra vez, vou tentar entrar novamente em training... Fui
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: OK
<mwallacesd> Caiu otra vez!
<mwallacesd> Merda
<mwallacesd> Ae achei, esses aqui são os caras, o do meio Sandino, um dos maiores hackers no México, se não o mayor
<mwallacesd> Em tempo real na conferencia ele quebrou 3 maquina, uma windows uma linux com ubuntu e otra mac
<mwallacesd> http://www.flickr.com/photos/birkoffh/1721461525/in/photostream/
<mwallacesd> As fotos são do EnLi 2007 esse Birkoffh era do staff e ponente magistral
<mwallacesd> O cara de jaqueta de camurça marron o sandino
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: esses caras só não conseguem deixar o linux o sistema mais amigavel do mundo né?
<mwallacesd> Não, esses caras ai se dedicam a outras coisas, outros ramos, tem uma empresa Sandino Networks são especialistas em IS
<mwallacesd> Information Security
<mwallacesd> A hora de consultoria deles vale muito mais muito dinheiro
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: acredito... mas o bug numero 1 no linux ninguem resolve
<mwallacesd> Depende da distro, regularmente são resolvidos nas primeiras 12 horas e alguns no maximo 3 dias
<mwallacesd> Tem que comunicar como canal responsavel
<mwallacesd> * com o
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Cara eu tenho um desafio para vocês todos hackers e quero ver você vencerem meu desafio
<P-Chan> fazer o linux o sistema mais facil do mundo com todos os programas funcionando melhor que em qualquer outro
<mwallacesd> Por exemplo o menu paste do clique direito do ubuntu 12.04 no unity não acende, ele fica em relevo como se estivesse bloqueado
<mwallacesd> Eu reportei isso quando eles lançaram a distro e até hoje nada
<P-Chan> mwallacesd:  vc gosta de usar coisa em fase beta né?
<P-Chan> o unity é beta
<P-Chan> Por isso uso o Mate o trinity, o XFCE e o famigerado LXDE
<mwallacesd> Não... Num tempo pra isso, os caras que o fazem aportam bastante e tem seu valor, mas to nem ai
<mwallacesd> Pra mim, esta estavel e funciona e não tem falha de seguraça, mando pra produção
<mwallacesd> Do contrário nem em desenvolvimento entra!
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Sem falha de segurança? Então meu fio vc não usa nenhum sistema operacional. ESTOU CON VERSando com vc por telepatia
<mwallacesd> O unity já é estavel, com seus detalhes obviamente e 90% do users odeiam o unity
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: sou um desse 90%
<P-Chan> minha placa de video tem aceleração 3d mas só quero usar 3d no blender
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha é amigo aqui é na mquina pessoal, me refiro ao server de produçao e o server de desenvolvimento né
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: fico feliz por ter gente super conhecida como linus torvalds dizendo que o Gnome 3 fede e que os caras do OPENBSD são macados punheteiros
<mwallacesd> No Linux tudo é possível, faz uma instrução, levanta como um daimon, otimiza o desenpenho pra uma ferramente em especifo como se estive montando um cluster, um pouco de c e shellscript e pronto vc olha pra traz e diz, fiz o sistema perfeito
<P-Chan> Sei que linus não seria nada hoje se não fosse o projeto gnu, mas stallman não conseguiria por o gnu pra funcionar se não fosse o kernel de linus. e até hoje o hurd tá paradão e li que eles tava com dificuldade pra fazer o kernel do gnu
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: c nunca vai precisar de windows e mac. c é programmer
<P-Chan> pra vc uma tela preta basta
<mwallacesd> Concordo, obviamente tudo depende do uso, hoje em dia o ambiente grafico no Linux demanda muito mais recursos. Sinto falta dos velho Kde 3 Gnome 2
<P-Chan> aliás synaptic pra vc é perda de tempo
<mwallacesd> Ainda que sempre preferi o fluxbox
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: claro. c nem sabe pra onde o gimp ou inkscape vai
<P-Chan> c nem precisa deles
<mwallacesd> Depende cara, no synaptic vc ve alguns detalles que não cabe na tela do aptitude ou do apt ger
<mwallacesd> *apt-get
<mwallacesd> Então se estou buscando algo em especial primeiro vou la no synaptic, vejo a data, quem desenvolveu etc...
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: O sistema mais amigavel que existiu para pessoas normais no mundo livre foi ubuntu e mesmo assim dá dor de cabeça
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: praticamente quem usa linux é adm de sistema, programador, cientista da computação, nerd, geek
<P-Chan> conheço uma pessoa aqui que usa linux pra ganhar grana mas na casa dele éle usa windows
<mwallacesd> Em parte, existem por ai muitos "cafés internet" com Ubuntu
<P-Chan> ele tem linux lá como dual boot. ele já teve varias distros um hd mas ele agora trabalha com centos e tem obvio windows
<mwallacesd> Aquele lance da prefeitura de SP Internet para todos
<mwallacesd> Eles usavam um distro baseada no Debian, com Opera
<mwallacesd> Hahahah acho que isso foi em 2005
<mwallacesd> Varios lugares la no centro onde vc tinha internet gratis e com linux
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: o unico merito que vejo do debian é que ele roda em tudo. a mais compativel em hardware
<P-Chan> o suse é uma vergonha pra reconhecer hardware
<mwallacesd> E ainda assim as vezes requer configurações avançadas
<P-Chan> no debian se a placa for sis ele usa o vesa. no suse só fica tela preta
<P-Chan> fedora só serve pra saber da novidade
<mwallacesd> Me lembro do scripts do morimoto, aquela epoca de kurumin 2.2 ~ 3.2
<mwallacesd> Putz, era o bixo
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: sim mas o morimoto admitiu que o linux pra desktop é o sonho morto
<P-Chan> a minha primeira distro foi kurumin
<mwallacesd> A minha foi techlinux
<mwallacesd> Brasileira também
<P-Chan> a primeira que vi foi conectiva. usei kurumin até quando ela ficou pesada e então abandonei
<mwallacesd> acho que 2.4 se não me engano
<P-Chan> testei essa tech mas eles faliram
<Spiga> linux ainda ta longe de se tornar meu sistema padrao.
<P-Chan> cara no mundo linux o debian é mais facil. no site do puredata tem debs lá
<P-Chan> até o flash-aid é pro debian
<P-Chan> depois do windows e mac eles sempre favorecem o debian
<mwallacesd> Spiga, concordo eu uso Windows desde o 95, e destroço um xp inclusive modifico padrĩes de funcionamente e as variaveis de ambiente como se fosse Linux, e com algumas gracias livres instaladas faz tudo o que vc quiser, nunca, nunca usei antivirus e tive um unico incidente com virus que foi por um memoria USB desativei os arquivos .ini e pronto
<mwallacesd> Mas tem coisas por exemplo o problema que eu tenho agora.
<mwallacesd> Tem um arquivos em texto que tem 1 nome de usuario, id de usuario, dossier, numero de arquivo, nome do arquivo
<mwallacesd> e preciso transformar isso com as seguintes caracteristicas
<mwallacesd>  "1", "nome de usuario", "id de usuario", etc
<mwallacesd> Alem do delimitador , (virgula) um indicador aspas duplas
<mwallacesd> Ae o user diz, facil só escrever as aspas duplas
<mwallacesd> É beleza faz isso em um arquivo de texto com 19.000 linhas
<mwallacesd> Vamos ver quando vc termina
<mwallacesd> Então como faria isso no windows?
<mwallacesd> Exige programação IF, WHILE, FOR e DO
<mwallacesd> E com Shell Script é uma boa alternativa
<kernel> mesmas usadas em shellscrit
<kernel> hehe
<mwallacesd> E vc pensa em um pseudocódigo, se exite um dado numerica avança até o seguinte dato alfanumerico(a virgula) enquanto houver uma virgula faça uma aspas duplas antes e depois do caracter alfanumerico virgula e por aí vai numero toma  uma virgula
<mwallacesd> Tudo depente do uso obviamente, em um sistema de produção não tem nem sequer um leitor de arquivos pdf, muito menos plugins pra flash ou mp3 os sistemas são desenhados especificamente para cumprir uma ou varias funcões especificas por isso o linux esta nas maioria dos servidores do planeta e o windows na maioria da maquinas dos usuarios finais
<mwallacesd> Essa também serve pra você P-Chan
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Eu até hoje não acredito que o linux tá na maioria dos servidores
<mwallacesd> Tudo dependo do uso que será dado pra ferramenta, eu respeito os esforços da canonical em querer romper a barreira do windows como um desktop linux para usuarios finais e ele progressaram bastante com o gnome pecaram com o Unity, mas ainda assim tem sua usabilidade
<P-Chan> me mostraram linux nos servers da microsoft mas não acredito
<mwallacesd> Tá P-Chan , existem sites que medem as estatisticas de comunicação das maquinas
<mwallacesd> E comprovam isso
<mwallacesd> Ou uma simples busca no google, os 10 maiores servidores do planeta
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: E se a microsoft fosse tão incompetente assim ela não taria rica e um dos fundadores o homem mais rico do mundo. É claro que ela faz coisas ruins como o internet explorer que infelizmente para certos sites se não tiver isso vc é excluído
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=vgbr%20lop%20de%20um%20mito&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CE4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vgbr.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3F%2Ftopic%2F110678-acabando-com-o-mito%2F&ei=-hT7T525NOrs2QXQl_DgBg&usg=AFQjCNF98rae3eYJB6XfdwRqPzP4z99Frg
<P-Chan> Me diz aí dessa notícia. Falácia?
<P-Chan> Pelo fato do Linux dominar acho que era pra ela tá bem pobrinha não acha não?
<P-Chan> tem aí o active directory, o IIS e também e o asp
<P-Chan> já que a distribuição de renda taria melhor no linux
<mwallacesd> A riqueza da microsoft vem do windows para o usuario final, claro que eles mantem certa margem de serviços e rede e hopedagem como o esquema do office online, vão progressando com o mercado... Obviamente o status do bill gates não se deve aos servidores da microsoft se não ao Office e ao Windows em si
<mwallacesd> É aquel dizer, melhor ver algo pequeno para todo mundo do que verder algo grande pra 10
<mwallacesd> P-Chan,
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> *vender
<P-Chan> E aqueles games que fazem pro linux deve ser tudo trabalho de faculdade. Muito trabalho de conclusão de curso virou software livre. Cara a maioria das pessoas não compram windows, elas baixam
<P-Chan> Assim como outros softwares fechados
<mwallacesd> Isso é verdade
<mwallacesd> Eu por exemplo to fazendo meu propio ECM
<P-Chan> tentaram parar isso com SOPA, PIPA e ACTA e não deu em nada. E kim dotcom vai voltar com o MegaUpload e de graça
<mwallacesd> Enquanto os ECM atuais custam muitos dolares eu vou fazer um muito simples que não vai custa muito, o dinheiro vai estar no suporte e nas horas de consultoria
<mwallacesd> Esse é o esquema
<mwallacesd> E esse dado ai, foi durante 3 meses em um ano, claro que é necessário ver a fonte da pesquisa P-Chan, quais empresas entraram na lista.
<mwallacesd> Muitas empresas grandes tem a dependencia do contrato de acordo, onde eles compram servidores que já vem com WIndows fechando um laço entro e MS, IBM, HP, etc e o cliente recebem um contrato de garantia com suporte incluid
<mwallacesd> Obviamente empresas que necessitam soluções especificam onde requer o desenho um uma plataforma usam outras alternativas
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: olha não sei se a adobe boicota o linux até no plugin. Mas só tenho esse plugin pra ver videos na internet. O youtube exbibe ALGUNS videos sem flash no html 5
<P-Chan> Pra minha profissão se eu usasse só linux taria passado fome
<Pskol> Do mesmo modo, o in'icio da atividade geral de formac~ao de atitudes obstaculiza a apreciac~ao da import^ancia dos conhecimentos estrat'egicos para atingir a excel^encia. A n'ivel organizacional, a consolidac~ao das estruturas cumpre um papel essencial na formulac~ao da gest~ao inovadora da qual fazemos parte. O cuidado em identificar pontos cr'iticos na crescente influ^encia da m'idia causa impacto indireto na reavaliac~ao dos paradigmas corporativos.
<mwallacesd> Pskol, Oo
<mwallacesd> E ae meu caro, como vai, blz?
<Pskol> mwallacesd: opa.. blz!
<mwallacesd> Ae P-Chan vc conhece o sistema operacional Inferno?
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Acho que ele é um sistema que roda dentro de outro
<mwallacesd> Então ele foi escrito com uma linguagem de programação chamada Limbo
<mwallacesd> O inferno foi escrito no Limbo
<P-Chan> pelo nome deve ser um inferno mesmo assim como o BSD. Uma boa alma tentou fazer o BSD ficar amigável fazendo o PC BSD mas acho que só ele usa gHAUauaua
<mwallacesd> Os programadores que o desenharam são admitidos consumidores de THC e LSD
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: HAUauhau
<mwallacesd> Ai sim o uso da tela preta foi indiscriminado e paulatino P-Chan
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Roda o X e tem janelinha
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: essa limguagem chamada limbo presta? tem tanta linguagem nesse mundo que não sei não viu?
<P-Chan> Eu tô aprendendo programar em processing e em puredade
<P-Chan> ainda não estou no nível que quero mas sei fazer umas coisinhas
<mwallacesd> Cara nem sei, nunca vi nenhum codigo em Limbo
<mwallacesd> Lua, lua é brasileira né? Vi que algumas empresas extrageiras usam lua e contratam programadores em lua
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: é o emulador FCE Ultra usa lua
<mwallacesd> Hoje em dia com somente administrar uma base de dados, conhecer alguns queries, e formularios para workflow já ta de boa, da um bom dinheiro.
<mwallacesd> Eu to aprendendo Java, mas tomei uma surra na programação orientada a objetos, que vem de programação estruturada insiste em pessar que é parecido...
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: pelo pouco que sei não acho linguagem orientada o objeto ruim. Odeio C porque vc tem que digitar e executar, digitar e ececutar até v como ficou do jeito que vc quer
<mwallacesd> *pensar
<mwallacesd> Mas é aquilo como dizem, tudo passa a ser um objeto e você tem a vantagem de guadar os objetos e utilizar eles em outro codigo, a reutilização de código, isso ai é pra projetos grandes... Que faz sisteminhas pequenos unicos e funcionais fica em programação estruturada mesmo.
<mwallacesd> Vejo o pessoal decendo a lenho no C e alabando o Java
<mwallacesd> Com C vc faz um sistema operacional ou inclusive pode criar outra linguagem de protramação, eu paro de comer quando alguém fazer um sistema operacional em Java
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: prefiro que escrevam pra C pois minha máquina velhinha agradece
<P-Chan> inclusive o melhor emulador de super nintendo que existe é escrito em assembler
<P-Chan> e por ser em assembler é mais rápido que em C
<DavyS> mwallacesd, só basta dizer que a jvm é escrita em C++ :p
<DavyS> ai os fanboys do java se calam
<P-Chan> Ok galera hora do suporte. O plugin flash tá com o som engasgando aqui. Alguém tem alguma solução? Linus torvalds deu uma solução para o plugin de 64 bits. Por favor me ajudem aí
<P-Chan> o som parando. as vezes o video passa rápido demais
<mwallacesd> Vamos la menino!
<mwallacesd> P-Chan qual versão vc ta usando?
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: do que do flash?
<mwallacesd> A que ta egasgando ai
<P-Chan> mwallacesd:   Flash - Versão: 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<P-Chan> o youtube
<P-Chan> tá uma droga o flash e minha mãe vai me matar
<mwallacesd> Blz, qual é o sistema ai?
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: UBuntu precise
<P-Chan> obvio né cara estou no irc do ubuntu pra que?
<P-Chan> eu ia pedir suport do slackware aqui é?
<mwallacesd> Até o momento o que foi que vc fez?
<mwallacesd> Depende cara, aqui tem gente que ta usando NetBSD e tem gente que ta usando Windows XP com o cliente de IRC BersIRC
<mwallacesd> Relaxa
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: tem lógica alguem do bsd pedir suporte aqui. Cara só tô querendo rodar decentemente flash posso?
<mwallacesd> E minha pergunta era referente a se esta usando 9.04, 10.11 etc
<mwallacesd> Vai ficar retrucando ai ou vai colaborrar?
<mwallacesd> O que fez até o momento?
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: 12.04
<P-Chan> velho assistindo videos de youtube
<mwallacesd> Beleza, mas me diz ai, vc removeu reinstalou tentou outro plugin, o que vc fez até o momento?
<Pskol> essa de som engasgar eh padrao
<Pskol> vc pode usar alguma versao masi antiga
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: Até agora não fiz nada
<mwallacesd> Ah ta
<P-Chan> Pskol: vou tentar usar versão mais antiga mas como eu faço isso no CHROMIUM e CHROME
<mwallacesd> Vamos dar um purge nessa porra entao
<mwallacesd> Vamos reinstalar
<P-Chan> no firefox já morto é facil
<mwallacesd> Ta usando Synaptic ou linha de comando com apt-get?
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: tanto faz
<P-Chan> prefiro aptget
<mwallacesd> Ja removeu?
<P-Chan> pq aqui demora de abrir synaptic
<mwallacesd> Ta esperando o que?
<P-Chan> no vou remover agora
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin  comando certo?
<mwallacesd> põe um --purge
<mwallacesd> Ou la no Synaptic remover tudo
<mwallacesd> O que for mais facil e RAPIDO pra você
<P-Chan> mwallacesd: ok sou newba e vou no synaptic
<mwallacesd> Tanto faz, vai la.
<mwallacesd> Fez???
<mwallacesd> Cara, melhor digita ai no seu terminal:
<mwallacesd> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<mwallacesd> Copia e cola
<mwallacesd> O muleke chato
<mwallacesd> Daqui a pouco ele volta e vai falar que tava funcionando
<moskvat> salve pessoas blz
<mwallacesd> blz moskvat e vc que tal?
<moskvat> tranquilo
<moskvat> mwallacesd:
<mwallacesd> maravilha, eu aqui tretando com um autofill e um dataset
<jardelvdas_> bao tarde pessoal!
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> ajuda
<jardelvdas_> alguem ajuda com passwd -x 30 -w 5 -i5 -n 30 xxxxxx fiz desta forma porem expirou no momento que reiniciei e bloqueou
<ivanbajr> estou em um micro com ubuntu linux
<ivanbajr> tenho em meu trabalho um micro com wind 7
<bugfly> ae galera alguem sabe me informar
<ivanbajr> em casa posso ativar o vnc
<ivanbajr> e manipular o micro
<bugfly> qual a diferenca entre pacote estatico ou dinamico no linux?
<bugfly> ex: download do skype
<bugfly> http://www.skype.com/intl/pt-br/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<ivanbajr> via net
<bugfly> me informa esta opcao
<ivanbajr> agora estou querendo manipular um arquivo
<ivanbajr> e o sistema pede senha
<ivanbajr> como posso resolver isto
<ivanbajr> ?
<ivanbajr> em meu painel do nautilos
<ivanbajr> tem compartilhamentos windows
<ivanbajr> tem a rede
<ivanbajr> do trabalho
<ivanbajr> só que ao clicar pede senha
<ivanbajr> não lembro ter colocado senha
<ivanbajr> tenho a senha que o wind 7 criou por padrão
<ivanbajr> ao fazer uma rede domestica
<ivanbajr> estou com o micro conectado via net
<ivanbajr> com vnc
<ivanbajr> O que gostaria era de poder manipular os arquivos dentro do nautilus
<ivanbajr> sem ter de abrir o vnc
<ivanbajr> Tem como?
<moskvat> que isso?????
<mwallacesd> Epaaaaaaaaaaa! Explique-se direito...
<mwallacesd> O cara já até foi embora
<mwallacesd> O que ele queria?
<moskvat> alguem ai ta usando mint maya?
<mwallacesd> Num entedi, ele tava acessando o Linux desde uma maquina Windows através do VNC e queria maipular os arquivos do Linux dentro do Nautilus???
<mwallacesd> Assumo que obviamente a conta do Windows deve ser o mesmo usuario e senha do Linux e a conexão do VCN igual para assim poder manipular os arquivos devido ao sistema de permissões de arquivos do Linux que é completamente diferente que no Windows.
<jardelvdas_> alguem ajuda com passwd -x 30 -w 5 -i5 -n 30 xxxxxx fiz desta forma porem expirou no momento que reiniciei e bloqueou
<moskvat> muito tenso
<moskvat> jardelvdas_: tem acesso com usuário root?
<jardelvdas_> moskvat, tava bloqueado mas ja resolvi, mas gostaria de fazer com que de tempo em tempo obriguw o usu a trocar a senha
<moskvat> jardelvdas_: não entendi porque -i5
<jardelvdas_> moskvat,  -i5  deixa a conta inativa se a senha expira
<moskvat> jardelvdas_: e o 5 é a quantidade de dias, minutos.....
<jardelvdas_> moskvat, fiz com esse http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=14%2011.2%20Cria%C3%A7%C3%A3o,%20monitoramento%20e%20seguran%C3%A7a%20de%20contas
<jardelvdas_> moskvat,  foi mal ,  http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=14       Criação, monitoramento e segurança de contas
<moskvat> jardelvdas_: interessante
<meaddaki>  pessoal, to em duvida qual distro por nun note aqui... o fedora ou o ubuntu :s 
<Katador> pergunta no canal, que o povo responde
<Katador> =]
<moskvat> linux mint mate meaddaki
<moskvat> é o mesmo ubuntu só que com outra interface, esqueci o nome dela agora :-/
<meaddaki>  kde? 
<kernel> gnome?
<moskvat> nao, mate e cinnamon
<kernel> unity?
<moskvat> particularmente o mate é melhor
<moskvat> o cinnamon não consegui jogar a bara de menu pra cima :-s
<meaddaki>  hmm, mas o problema é que to numa net mto lenta kk e ja to com os iso do fedora e ubuntu.... ai só queria saber mesmo qual... 
<moskvat> ubuntu
<moskvat> \o/
<meaddaki>  kkkkk essa resposta ja era de se esperar do canal #ubuntu kkk 
<moskvat> não
<moskvat> é porque o ubuntu tem suporte melhor é mais fácil e tal
<meaddaki>  na verdade nunca usei o fedora pra saber... só usei o kurumin e linux na vida toda kk 
<moskvat> muitas coisas no fedora tem de instalar no braço e da erro... nesse caso o ubuntu sai na frente é mais simples
<meaddaki>  ah sim 
<moskvat> em alguns notebooks cce não reconhece a placa wireless ai eh froid
<meaddaki>  hehehe 
<meaddaki>  é exatamente em um 
<meaddaki>  ah nao nao 
<meaddaki>  é acer o que eu vo instala kk 
<moskvat> mais cada caso é um caso
<meaddaki>  é o acer aspire 4520... aquele que tem problema no chipset acho... no windows n funciona wifi... e antes quando tinha ubuntu nele funcionava... 
<meaddaki>  espero que volte a funcionar ¶:x~~ 
<moskvat> \o/
<meaddaki>  Fui tenta por o Chrome OS no note por usb e nem rodo... queria tanto saber como era... 
<alvaro_> boa noite barna
<barna> alvaro_, boa noite!
<alvaro_> friozinho chato :(
<barna> aki tb!
<barna> kra, vou sair!
<barna> tenho um encontro! <3
<Pskol_> kkkkkkkkk
<alvaro_> rsrsrsrs
<barna> fui.....
<MrBoss> alow
<kernel> alora
<lucas_> ai galera alguem pode me da um help ai? fui baixa um ripador de de audio e me apareceu o seguinte problema, Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote
<lucas_> eu rodei o comando gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lucas_> e apareceu as seguntes informações
<lucas_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http:
<evandro> olá
<evandro> alguém conhece uma aplicação que eu possa fazer uma ligação telefônica via placa de fax modem, tocar um arquivo mp3 e depois deligar a ligação?
<evandro> #ubuntu-br
<evandro_> boa noite!
<leandro> ola pessoal
<leandro> alguem ai me ajdua com o xampp?
<leandro> alguem ae?
<leandro> oi gente
<leandro> alguem ae?
<leandro> tem alguem ai ?
<leandro> alguem ae
<leandro> ?
<leandro> pelo amor de deus?
<leandro> eae
<leandro> alguem que conhece xampp pode me ajudar
<leandro> rudolf
<Rudolf> oi
<leandro> vc conhece o xampp
<leandro> vc conhece o xampp
<Rudolf> nao
<leandro> em tao vlw
<Pskol> xampu?
<Rudolf> conheço xmpp
<Rudolf> mas xampp nao
<leandro> alguem pode me ajduar com o xampp
<leandro> alguem pode me ajdar
<leandro> quero mudar as permissao
<leandro> da pasta
<leandro> www
<leandro> que fika dentro da pasta var
<Maninho> XD mudar-se sempre é bom ainda mais quando o motor é chmod 777 www
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-10
<Maico> alguem poderia me ajudar? :o
<Rudolf> leandro: xampp é aquela zica de mysql+php+apache ?
<Rudolf> leandro: ajusta o dono da pasta para o apache (e/ou http)
<Rudolf> Maico: sobre?
<Pskol> existe xampp ainda ?
<Pskol> coisa de janeleiro
<Maico> rudolf
<Maico> posso ir no seu pvt?
<Pskol> hmmm
<leandro> #php-br
<Rudolf> Pskol: muito
<Rudolf> Pskol: kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Maico: nao aceito pvy
<Rudolf> Maico: nao aceito pvt
<Rudolf> Maico: fala aqui
<Maico> ah
<Maico> é grande :\
<Maico> eu quero criar um user ssh que ele só tenha permissão de logar
<Maico> e não de dá comandos
<Maico> tenho um exemplo
<Maico> tunnel.vipot.com.br login tunnel senha tunnel
<Maico> entra ai pra vc ver
<Maico> quero exatamente isso
<Maico> vc sabe fazer?
<Maico> ssh :|
<Rudolf> o  que ele pode fazer?
<Rudolf> nao vou entrar
<Rudolf> pq nao te conheço
<Rudolf> mas me diga o que quer que ele faça?
<Rudolf> eu sugiro criar um chroor
<Rudolf> e limitar o PATH
<Maico> somente logue no ssh e nao tenha permissão para dar comando algum
<Maico> posso te mandar uma screenshot
<Maico> entao?
<Rudolf> Maico: e depois de criar o tunel fazer o que?
<Rudolf> Maico: imageshak
<Maico> s
<Maico> um segundo
<Maico> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4243/aaaoqh.jpg
<Maico> pronto
<Maico> essa é a tela q aparece qdo eu logo nesse ssh
<Maico> com login tunnel e senha tunnel
<Maico> eu quero exatamente isso
<Maico> qualquer comando q o usuario tente dar nao vai
<Maico> e qdo da control +c ele desconecta
<Maico> ai ele continua logado entende
<Maico> fica nessa tela
<Maico> logado no ssh
<Rudolf> só fica nessa tela?
<Rudolf> nao faz nada?
<Maico> s
<Maico> isso
<Rudolf> para que serve entao?
<Maico> quero exatamente isso
<Maico> server pra tunnelar
<Rudolf> tunelar acesso a rede interna?
<Rudolf> vc quer uma vpn por ssh?
<Rudolf> é isso?
<Maico> quase isso, é basicamente pra tibia
<Maico> ele vai tunnelar minha conexao para o servidor de tibia
<Rudolf> entendi
<Maico> diminuindo meu lag
<Rudolf> e o que vc quer fazer
<Rudolf> a conexão
<Rudolf> ou um servidor?
<Maico> somente um usuário com essas caracteristicas
<Maico> servidor eu ja tenho
<Maico> tenho um vps
<Rudolf> basta criar uma vpn
<Rudolf> openvpn
<Pskol> e qual a diferenca de vc conectar direto ao servidor e conectar por uma vpn?
<Maico> diminui meu lag
<Pskol> nun diminui nada
<Maico> pq o server do tibia é alemão
<Rudolf> concordo
<Maico> logico q diminui
<Maico> hasuahsa
<Rudolf> é devaneio
<Pskol> vai coenctar do mesmo jeito
<Maico> no caso
<Rudolf> Maico: o que explica a diminuição?
<Rudolf> Maico: tecnicamente?
<Maico> signifca q nao vou conectar diretamente no server do tibia
<Maico> e sim no ssh
<Maico> e o ssh vai conectar no tibia
<Pskol> nossa
<Rudolf> Maico: mas o que vai diminuir o lag?
<Pskol> a conexao vai ser a mesma
<Maico> diminui rapaz, eu estou usando aqui com um user bash normal
<Rudolf> Pskol: calma, deixe ele explicar
<Pskol> ou vc acha q vai ser magica ai
<Rudolf> Pskol: ou tentar
<Maico> logico que nao cara existem empresas dissos www.tibiatunnel.com
<Maico> ninguem ia vender algo que nao funcionasse eu funciona por experiencia propia
<Maico> eu so quero tirar a permissao do user de dar comandos
<Maico> eu estou usando como user bash
<Maico> e esta funcionando
<Maico> msa quero passar pra um outro amigo
<Maico> mas n quero q ele de comandos no servidor
<Rudolf> Maico: e como vc testa?
<Rudolf> Pskol: viu como ficar rico?
<Maico> o tunnel utilizar o proxifier
<Maico> o tunnel utiliza o proxifier
<Rudolf> Pskol: tem que embrulhar bem o presente
<Rudolf> Pskol: com papel laminado dourado
<Pskol> fuck yeah!!!
<Pskol> :)
<Rudolf> Maico: vc está sendo enganado (ou se enganando)
<Maico> ah sim cara
<Rudolf> Maico: veja, conexão é conexão
<Maico> sem o proxy eu mal consigo andar no tibia
<Maico> com o proxy
<Maico> parece ip br
<Maico> fico com ping 50
<Maico> 60
<Maico> talocao é
<Maico> eahausahsa
<Rudolf> Maico: bom, dinheiro é seu
<Rudolf> Maico: mas quanto ao seu vps
<Maico> so quero que vc me ensine a criar um user igual aquele ali que te mostrei na ss
<Rudolf> Maico: suba uma vpn ssl
<Maico> vc sabe?
<Rudolf> Maico: sei, mas esse "quero que me ensine"
<Pskol> cara, tibia..
<Rudolf> Maico: não cola
<Pskol> tibiaaaaaaaaa
<Pskol> huaheuwheuw
<Rudolf> Maico: www.guiafoca.org
<Pskol> tibia eh osso
<Rudolf> Maico: vou jantar com a esposa, depois eu volto para tirar duvidas
<Maico> sim, tibia tem 320 mil jogadores ativos no mundo todo Pskol. quero tirar R$...
<Maico> Rudolf blz vlw
<Pskol> pra ganha dinheiro ate q vai... mas jogar akilo ali eh foda
<Maico> Pskol esse mesmo tunnel
<Maico> serve pra AION, Tibia e varios outros
<Maico> www.semlag.com www.tibiatunnel.com
<Maico> e varias outras empresas ai
<Pskol> cara se vc tem lag com tibia
<Maico> é a minha rota pro servidor alemao que é ruim cara
<Maico> mas a minha rota pro servidor US é boa
<Maico> eu me conecto nele e ele ta conectado no alemao, como ele tem uma rota boa pro alemão o lag diminui
<Pskol> hum
<Maico> foda
<Maico> ngn sabe criar esse tipo de user =\
<Maico> tunnel.vipot.com.br login tunnel senha tunnel
<Maico> vc chegou a entrar pra ver? :\
<Rudolf> Maico: nao é user
<Rudolf> Maico: é serviço
<Maico> eu n entendo mto de linux
<Maico> entao pra mim ta falando grego
<Rudolf> Maico: ah, guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Maico: ou google it, openvpn
<Duka> bao noite pessoal
<sistematico> Bão noite.
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para pedir troca de senha de tempo em tempo, ubuntu 12.04?
<sistematico> Duka: Eu sei como definir um tempo para uma conta.
<sistematico> Pedir pra trocar de senha é mais complexo.
<sistematico> Pessoal, a muito tempo atrás eu vi um programa que encriptava uma mensagem em uma imagem.
<sistematico> Alguem conhece?
<sistematico> Eu não lembro o nome.
<meaddaki>  puta sistematico eu sei de qual vc ta falando 
<meaddaki>  mas n lembro nome também 
<sistematico> É top..
<Duka> sistematico, pode ser definir um tempo, eu desta forma passwd -x 30 -w 5 -n 25 -e usuario, porem fiz hj e apos reinica ja pedi para trocar a senha
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Duka: Faz um Shell por que eu acho que o Ubuntu não tem função built-in pra isso.
<sistematico> Shell Script.
<sistematico> meaddaki: Esteganografia!!!
<sistematico> meaddaki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography
<meaddaki>  sistematico: isssooo 
<Duka> sistematico,  tem algum tutorial para fazer com shell, nao sei quias cmd usar
<sistematico> meaddaki: No Debian tem o StegHide.
<meaddaki>  sistematico: nome ja diz tudo hehe 
<sistematico> Duka: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sistematico> Duka: Faz um grep no /etc/passwd pra extrair a data de criação.
<sistematico> Duka: Se for maior que X ele exibe um aviso no /etc/motd ou mail ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Duka: Precisará roda-lo a partir do cron.
<sistematico> Duka: Sou capaz de fazer isso, mas estou sem tempo no momento.
<sistematico> Não sei se existe app que faça isso.
<Duka> sistematico, blz, vou tentar achar algo ou com o link que me passou
<sistematico> Duka: Achar algo eu não garanto, esse é um manual pra aprender a programar usando o Shell, eu ficaria espantado em achar algo pronto dentro dele.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Duka: Pra achar algo, você usa outro endereço, não esse, esse que eu te passei é pra estudar :)
<Duka> sistematico, blz
<sistematico> Duka: http://google.com ou http://duckduckgo.com ou http://yandex.com
<sistematico> Vai do gosto.
<Duka> sistematico, vlw pela dica
<SeuMadruga> quem viu a luta ae \o
<meaddaki>  a ao vivo de acordo com o galvão? 
<SeuMadruga> auehauhaueaha
<SeuMadruga> sim
<SeuMadruga> meaddaki, o anderson podia ter batido mais no cara neh
<meaddaki>  SeuMadruga: podia kkk 
<SeuMadruga> meaddaki, mas o juiz tinha q entrar no meio
<SeuMadruga> affs
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<rei>  OliveiraBorges eu 
<Rudolf> dia
<alvaro> Alguem poderia me ajudar? Tenho muitos arquivos de musica em mp3, de algum tempo para cá tenho notado que algumas musicas estão "Misturando" umas com as outras. Quando peço para executar uma no inicio é aquela musica, da metade em diante pega parte de outra. O que pode ser isso?
<arcaico> Bom dia. Estou querendo ativar o módulo bluetooh do meu notebook mas até o momento não consegui.
<arcaico> Alguém pode me dá um help de como fazer?
<arcaico> Já instalei o bluez e nada
<Rudolf> alvaro: teste com o mplayer se ele executa 1 até o final
<alvaro> já testei com rhytimobox, VCL, Totem e dá pau do mesmo jeito
<alvaro> o curioso é que no windows media player não dá erro, testei isso em outro pc
<alvaro> Rudolf, tem alguma ideia do que está ocorrendo?
<Rudolf> alvaro: por favor, teste com o mplayer pela linha de comando
<Rudolf> alvaro: e verifique o que acontece
<alvaro> como faço?
<Rudolf> alvaro: mplayer arquivo.mp3
<alvaro> vou tentar
<alvaro> bash: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `('
<Rudolf> nao sei o que vc fez
<Rudolf> aqui funciona
<Rudolf> mplayer arquivo.mp3
<Rudolf> o arquivo.mp3 tem que existir
<Rudolf> e vc precisa estar no mesmo diretorio
<alvaro> Rudolf, só gostaria de um esclarecimento, o que faz essas musicas "Fragmentarem"?
<Rudolf> alvaro: disco zuado
<alvaro> a maioria baixei da internet
<Rudolf> alvaro: disco zuado, não arquivo zuado
<alvaro>  HD?
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> mas é uma suposição
<alvaro> vixi
<Rudolf> dmesg é seu amigo
<Rudolf> cat /var/log/message
<alvaro> Rudolf, "cat: /var/log/message: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado"
<Rudolf> alvaro: ls /var/log
<alvaro> vou usar o pastebin é muito grande
<Rudolf> bão também
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/9yj62BeC
<Rudolf> alvaro: kern.log e syslog
<alvaro> digito um de cada vez ou tudo
<Rudolf> alvaro: o quanto vc conseguir ler
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/DELXZ7du
<Rudolf> alvaro: o que tem aí?
<alvaro> estou enviando o dois para o pastebin
<alvaro> O syslog deu certo, o kernel log nao cabe do pastebin
<alvaro> o kernel log tem meio megabit
<Rudolf> alvaro: divide, e instala o logrotate
<alvaro> Rudolf, acho o Syslog no pastebin?
<LACabeza> ei pessoal
<LACabeza> nas distros linux, em geral
<LACabeza> "junto" com o kernel, tem os "linux-headers" e "linux-image"
<LACabeza> esses dois citados ai são parte do kernel ou podem ser removidos ?
<Rudolf> alvaro: só consegui ver este http://pastebin.com/DELXZ7du
<Rudolf> alvaro: nao tem nada
<alvaro> kernelog 1 http://pastebin.com/4PAvupc6
<Rudolf> LACabeza: nenhum pode ser removido
<LACabeza> hmm, pq tava vendo esse link: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<LACabeza> fala sobre "como desinstalar kernels antigos com um comando"
<Rudolf> alvaro: nada de disco
<LACabeza> testando, eu fiz os mesmos comandos, porém sem o comando final para remover...
<Rudolf> LACabeza: cara, perceba, tirar antigos
<Rudolf> LACabeza: vc pode tirar
<Rudolf> LACabeza: só não pode os mais novos
<Rudolf> LACabeza: confere com uname -a
<LACabeza> sim, sim
<Rudolf> LACabeza: qual versão está usando
<Rudolf> LACabeza: as menores podem ser removidas
<alvaro> Kernelog II http://pastebin.com/SPRNrQce
<LACabeza> o meu atual é o 3.2.0-27
<LACabeza> a questão é que o comando manda desinstalar junto os headers e image do 3.2.0-27 também.
<alvaro> Rudolf enviei o Kernel log
<alvaro> as 2 partes dele
<LACabeza> dae minha duvida, pq eu imaginava que não poderia desinstalar os atuais, mas o comando dizia que sim, por isso perguntei ^^
<Rudolf> LACabeza: ah, então não tire nenhum
<LACabeza> sim, já descartei a ideia de usar o comando xD
<Rudolf> alvaro: nada também
<Rudolf> alvaro: disco não é
<LACabeza> vou aproveitar pra treinar minhas habilidades shell e fazer uma versão que corrige isso
<Rudolf> alvaro: vc disse que usou o windows media
<Rudolf> alvaro: a partição é compartilhada?
<alvaro> Rudolf o que pode ser então?
<alvaro> sim
<Rudolf> nem imagino o que pode ser
<Rudolf> mas confere com algum tocador pela linha de comando
<Rudolf> verifique se toca ao menos uma musica inteira
<alvaro> neste pc só possuo o Ubuntu, testei no computador onde trabalho
<Rudolf> alvaro: uai, entao não dá para usar como ponto de referencia
<Rudolf> alvaro: é um disco externo?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> Algumas musicas tocam inteiramente, outras não
<Rudolf> alvaro: isso vc já disse
<Rudolf> alvaro: entao preciso que vc teste algumas musicas pela linha de comando para ver se ocorre algum erro
<alvaro> dá a impressao de "proteção contra copias"
<Rudolf> alvaro: nunca vi isso, e se o disco está legal nem imagino o que possa ser
<Rudolf> alvaro: pode ser
<Rudolf> ...pode
<alvaro> Rudolf, acabou meu almoço tenho que voltar ao trabalho, voltou mais tarde no Chat
<alvaro> Boa tarde
<arcaico> Olá pessoal. Estou com dificuldades para ativar meu módulo bluetooth
<arcaico> Alguém poderia me ajudar? segue no pastebin algumas informações úteis
<arcaico> http://pastebin.com/PW7rnraD
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal,blz?
<mwallacesd> O que ta pegando aqui hoje
<mwallacesd> ???
<mwallacesd> libpurple-bin e libpurple0 updatados
<mwallacesd> =P
<leandro> eae pessoal alguem ai entende de my sql e apache?
<Rudolf> my sql?
<Rudolf> o que ser isso?
<Rudolf> conheço apenas o mysql
<Rudolf> rsrsr
<Rudolf> leandro: zueira
<Rudolf> leandro: ainda apanhando das permissões?
<leandro> kkkkk
<leandro> nao
<leandro> consegui estalar blz
<Rudolf> instalar
<leandro> so queria saber por que meu phpmyadmin ta dando
<leandro> erro
<leandro> Conexão para controle do usuário como definido nas configurações falhou.
<leandro> ele entra mais na pag la no final aparece isso
<Rudolf> leandro: vc errou em alguma conf
<Rudolf> leandro: vc consegue conectar no seu mysql por ip?
<leandro> nao entendi muinto bem
<leandro> eu coloco localhost/mysql e nao entra em nada
<Rudolf> mysql -u root -h seuip -p
<Rudolf> vc consegue acessar?
<Rudolf> leandro: vc nao entender muito bem, complica
<leandro> localhost/mysql e um endereço valido?
<leandro> isso existe
<Rudolf> como vou saber
<Rudolf> nao sei como instalou no seu sistem
<fcoambrozio> Rudolf: seu malvado!
<fcoambrozio> hauhsuhaushuahsuhaush
<root___> Fala galera
<leandro> eae
<leandro> fmz
<mwallacesd> Opa
<mwallacesd> Que tal galera, blz?
<Rudolf> leandro: conseguiu conectar ao mysql?
<mwallacesd> E ae Rudolf bele?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: caminhando
<mwallacesd> Isso ai, cara vc sabe shellscript?
<Rudolf> um pouco
<Rudolf> prefiro python
<mwallacesd> Cara estou com um problema para plantear um esquema, pode ser em qualquer linguagem de fato, mas preciso de um ponto de arranque
<mwallacesd> Tipo tenho um arquivinho de texto com alguns dados:
<mwallacesd> 1, nome do usuario, id do usuario, numero do arquivo, etc
<mwallacesd> preciso que fique assim:
<mwallacesd> "1", "nome do usuario", "id do usuario", "numero do arquivo", "etc"
<mwallacesd> Com aspas duplas
<mwallacesd> Tipo para ser processado por uma outra ferramenta
<Rudolf> python
<mwallacesd> O problema é que começa com um valor numerico, entra o delimitador (virgula), o nome do usuario varia de tamanho, etc
<Rudolf> jogue numa lista
<Rudolf> e depois retorne para uma outra lista contendo as aspas
<mwallacesd> E o numero do arquivo é alfanumerico, começa com 2 zeros
<mwallacesd> Como posso fazer isso, tipo uma lista que conte os campos e não o tamanho de logitude dos caracteres?
<mwallacesd> Me da uma luz ai brother
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: python
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: python, existe o tipo lista
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: aceita qualquer coisa, no seu caso basta ser string
<mwallacesd> Ainda ta muito cinza, acabei de ver algo
<mwallacesd> Como o sed eu posso trocar , por " , "
<mwallacesd> Fica faltando somente o incio e fim de cada entrada
<mwallacesd> Já é um bom começõ
<mwallacesd> *começo
<mwallacesd> Rudolf,
<mwallacesd> =)
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ah, vc pode trocar por vi
<Rudolf> deixa testar aqui
<Rudolf> putz
<Rudolf> funciona
<Rudolf> quase
<Rudolf> he
<Rudolf> vai ter que rodar 3 comandos no vi
<Rudolf> o que for , muda para ","
<Rudolf> o que for inicio de linha muda para inicio+"
<Rudolf> e o que for fim, muda para "+fim
<Rudolf> teste :%s/,/","/g
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: teste no vi, se der
<mwallacesd> Interessante! To fazendo um teste.
<mwallacesd> Funcionou!
<mwallacesd> Imagine trocar isso na mão, 19.000 entradas
<Rudolf> sem chance
<mwallacesd> É um arquivo de uma base de dados de uma empresa de seguros
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: só se tiver um estagiário
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha, ai sim ein, castigar os novatos!
<darouca> Bom dia...
<darouca> Estou usando esse comando: find / -name "*.tmp" -exec rm -rf {} \; pra remover o .tmp... Mas queria deixar uma pasta sem a verificação... Alguém sabe como fazer?
<Geowany> darouca: tem um parâmetro no find que faz isso
<Geowany> vou ver aqui
<pibarnas> darouca: not ou !
<darouca> Geowany, opa... obrigado...
<darouca> Ficaria assim? find / !/home/samba/profiles/financeiro1 -name "*.tmp" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Geowany>  -not expr          Same as ! expr, but not POSIX compliant.
<Geowany> darouca: olhei no man, seria esse parâmetro --> -not
<darouca> Então, ficaria assim? find / -not /home/samba/profiles/financeiro1 -name "*.tmp" -exec rm -rf {} \;  Eu coloco o -not na frente da barra?
<[orca]> aff
<[orca]> net lenta
<[orca]> mas em fim, boar tarde a todos. tou tentando instalar o lightspark aqui, isso resolve? quero ver vídeos do youtube e taus.
<[orca]> boa*
<darouca> Geowany e pibarnas Obrigado. Deu certo...
<pibarnas> darouca: ;)
<Geowany> darouca: =D
<leandro> galera quero uma opiniao]
<leandro> existe algum programa parecido com o dreamwver
<leandro> no ubuntu
<Rudolf> leandro: nao existe
<leandro> ola garela vcs sabem me falar que programa codigo aberto parecido com notepad++ ou dreamwever que eu posso usar?
<Geowany> leandro: se está procurando um IDE
<Geowany> eu não sou dev, mas uso o Geany
<Geowany> leandro: se quer algo com "mais funções", existe o bluefish e o quanta
<leandro> hum
<leandro> qual e melhor
<Geowany> leandro: vou te responder como naquela propaganda de cerveja: "Experimenta! Experimenta!"
<Geowany> leandro: que tipo de desenvolvedor você é?
<licensed__> eu tenho ubuntu instalado e depois instalei o ubuntustudio (2 sistemas total). eu só consigo editar o grub pelo ubuntustudio (ultimo sistema que instalei). tem como eu editar pelo ubuntu? (as alteracoes que faco no ubuntu nao mudam nada no grub)
<root___> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> blz
<Rudolf> hau
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: vc manja de voip ?
<Rudolf> trabalhei com ele
<Rudolf> mas faz tempo
<Rudolf> alias ASTERISK
<Rudolf> entao, nem todo voip
<[orca]> fala galerinha
<Rudolf> [orca]: e ae
<Rudolf> [orca]: tá boa?
<Guest84342> quem daqui conhece o canal ubuntued.info
<Geowany> canal não, mas o site sim
<Rudolf> he
<Geowany> fala Rudolf
<OliveiraBorges> Fala gelra
<mwallacesd> Caralho mano outro arquivo grande:
<mwallacesd> 17100 substitutions on 3420 lines
<mwallacesd> VI hahaha
<RodrigO23> Fala ai pessoal
<RodrigO23> Boa noite
<Celso> boa noite
<mwallacesd> Ae Rudolf :%s/^/"/ adiciona aspas duplas no começo de todas as linhas do arquivo.
<RodrigO23> boa noite Celso
<mwallacesd> Qual é o comando que adiciona aspas duplas ao final de todas as linhas do arquivo
<mwallacesd> Falando-se do VI é claro!
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-11
<MarceloVaz> boa noite, alguem q trabalhe com postgresql ?
<mwallacesd> Já vi véio, é assim: :%s/$/"
<mwallacesd> O problemas é que o arquivo original veio de ambiente windows, notepad ++ ou textpad sei lá...
<mwallacesd> Então falto converter o arquivo usando a ferramenta dos2unix
<mwallacesd> Era isso Rudolf
<mwallacesd> E ae MarceloVaz, bele?
<mwallacesd> Queries ou configuração?
<falcon1000> boa noite meninos e meninas
<MarceloVaz> vixe n vi o maluco falar comigo :S
<MarceloVaz> mais alguem que manje de postgresql ?
<MarceloVaz> estou precisando agendar manutenção de um banco
<MarceloVaz> vacuum, analyze.. etc
<falcon1000> mais ou mesnos
<falcon1000> o que vc precisa saber
<falcon1000> sobre postgresql
<MarceloVaz> vi que o pgadmin tem um cara chamado pg_agent, estou pensando em usar ele
<falcon1000> tem mesmo
<MarceloVaz> funciona de boa ?
<falcon1000> no meu aqui funciona
<MarceloVaz> falcon1000 hmm
<MarceloVaz> vou ler sobre
<MarceloVaz> mas tbem tenho outras perguntas
<MarceloVaz> se puder me responder é claro :D
<falcon1000> deixa eu ver se tenho algum tutorial em pdf aqui sobre isso
<falcon1000> tá manda se souber na hora respondo
<falcon1000> senão pesquiso
<falcon1000> hehehe
<MarceloVaz> hehe
<MarceloVaz> vou abrir pvt
<falcon1000> eu uso o pg mas logico não sou um expert total
<alvaro> Falcon1000 Boa Noite
<Geowany> Qual programa vocês utilizam para backup?
<falcon1000> e ai alvaro blz
<falcon1000> velho eu uso o nativo do ubuntu
<alvaro> Convivendo com aquele bug
<Rudolf> Geowany: rsync
<Rudolf> alvaro: que bug?
<Geowany> Rudolf: também uso o Rsync
<alvaro> Rudolf é outro bug do SMART
<Rudolf> alvaro: nao funcionou na linha de comando?
<Geowany> falcon1000: qual é o nativo do ubuntu?
<alvaro> na linha de comando sim, porem no Utilitario de Unidades não
<alvaro> é só tentar usar e o programa fecha e aparece erro interno do Ubuntu
<Rudolf> alvaro: e pq vc insiste?
<Rudolf> alvaro: reportou para o desenvolvedor?
<alvaro> como faço para reportar?
<alvaro> Rudolf gostei muito desse aplicativo, por isso queria que corrigi-se esse bug :(
<MarceloVaz> vou deixar uma dica
<Rudolf> alvaro: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<falcon1000> Geowany cara eu uso o que veio instalado no ubuntu o Déjà Dup
<MarceloVaz> um software muito bom, e com um preço bem bacana www.superflexible.com
<MarceloVaz> uso ele para backup nos linux
<Geowany> Já achei o que estava procurando, uma interface para o rsync.
<alvaro> vou tentar (sou pessimo em Ingles), te agradeço
<Geowany> Eu, particularmente, uso o rsync mesmo. Mas o complicado é explicar os comandos pra minha mãe. =P
<Rudolf> Geowany: huheiuehiuehiueh
<Rudolf> Geowany: com certeza
<Geowany> Acabei de instalar o GRsync que tem opção de salvar as sessões.
<MarceloVaz> alvaro uso profissional, vale muito a pena, ele sincroniza de qualquer lugar para qualquer lugar
<alvaro> ok
<Rudolf> usa profissional é bacula
<Geowany> MarceloVaz: Nos servidores que administro, uso o Rsync mesmo através de scripts que montam os compartilhamentos do servidores windows.
<MarceloVaz> grandes redes é backup exec
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Geowany> Rudolf: falou tudo agora! Bacula é um monstro, controla até robô de fita!
<MarceloVaz> Geowany tive uma dor de cabeça sem fim usando rsync
<MarceloVaz> e parei de usar
<Geowany> MarceloVaz: porquê?
<MarceloVaz> um cliente, onde os servidores são linux
<MarceloVaz> usam outlook como cliente de email
<MarceloVaz> arquivos pst gigantes na rede
<MarceloVaz> tipo 8, 9 gb
<MarceloVaz> rsync travava ao copiar estes arquivos direto
<Rudolf> rsync travar mas dentro do linux ou do windows?
<MarceloVaz> no linux Rudolf
<Geowany> Meu padrão é usar o rsync com os parâmetros -Pruza
<Geowany> organizei até como se fosse uma palavra pra ficar fácil de decorar
<Rudolf> MarceloVaz: curioso
<Rudolf> MarceloVaz: conseguiu descobrir por que travava?
<Rudolf> MarceloVaz: copiava de qual para qual filesystem?
<Geowany> Rudolf: também fiquei...
<MarceloVaz> Rudolf não, desisti sem descobrir o motivo, mas nas listas q andei percorrendo
<MarceloVaz> encontrei mais gente com o mesmo problema
<MarceloVaz> Rudolf , ext3 para ext4, disco local no servidor para disco local de backup
<Geowany> estranho...
<MarceloVaz> ai comecei a usar o programa q recomendei na URL acima
<MarceloVaz> ele dispara sftp e copia pra outro servidor da rede
<Geowany> Isso parece mais problema físico do que lógico. Acho estranho porque o rsync já é um software das antigas.
<Geowany> Estranho, né Rudolf?
<Geowany> Nunca tinha visto isso.
<Rudolf> sim, muito
<Rudolf> queria ver
<MarceloVaz> tipo, somente os psts
<Rudolf> já copiei pela rede
<Rudolf> arquivos de 15G
<MarceloVaz> todo o restante copiando normal
<Rudolf> sem problemas
<LuiX> olá pessoal, precisso ajuda com o boot do meu Ubuntu 12.04 http://tinypic.com/r/kdnb6p/6
<Rudolf> sincronizo diretamente meu disco externo ntfs/ext4 com ext4
<Rudolf> sem problemas também
<Rudolf> MarceloVaz: lembra o erro? qto copiava?
<Rudolf> MarceloVaz: desculpe ficar perguntando, mas é bem curioso
<MarceloVaz> trava o rsync, n gera erro
<MarceloVaz> tipo, vai copiando, chega no pst.. e ali pendura
<MarceloVaz> cheguei a deixar tipo 8 horas pra ver no q ia dar
<MarceloVaz> e n passava a diante
<Rudolf> sinistro
<LuiX> http://imagebin.org/220272 meu bootchart
<gutomota> galera eu consigo configurar o postfix em uma rede local, de forma que nao precise de autenticação do smtp server
<gutomota> preciso enviar imagens de uma camera ip e ela só suporta e-mail sem autenticação de smtp
<LACabeza> o cara diz que precisa de ajuda, não diz qual o problema e sai... como será que ele quer ser ajudado? kkk
<fosforo> Galera, é o seguinte, estou tentando tirar o windowns xp do pc da minha mae. Ele num ta funcionando nada bem ai tentei colocar o ubuntu 12.04 através de um pendrive na area de boot. Só que tem error, boot error foi a mensagem. Ai tente o ubuntu 10.04 e o fedora só que todos apresentaram o mesmo problema. Alguem tem alguma sugestão do que fazer?
<an0n_> Alguém entende sobre cheatcode?
<fosforo> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/RAAAAL6N_EG4TSviVRH2jlCw82txxMwiECM6B8NXnBT6oqPJba9sUd7LIJoSV6zYYywNK9_AauHiwVeQnUdzboJzns1vgVARx4-kIAJJTozBdCE_AJtU9VBfHAbgaF0Q07qS8qyQ_6ET2IpSdg.jpg
<fosforo> e minha placa mae é essa
<fosforo> foxconn g31mv
<picolo> Boa noite
<picolo> Galera eu conhecia um conversor de vídeo muito bom, mas agora não lembro o nome, era tipo tutti frute coisa assim, o icone dele era umas frutas. Alguem pode me ajudar
<fosforo> eu uso o download helper, ele é um app to mozilla
<islan> o ubuntu precisa de anti virus
<picolo> Alguém ai sabe um conversor de vídeo que mantenha a qualidade no ubuntu?
<fosforo> tem o download helper
<picolo> Downloas Helper? Ele converte ogv para avi?
<picolo> fosforo, esse programa converte ogv em avi?
<fosforo> sim
<picolo> fosforo, mas ele converte um vídeo local?
<picolo> isso que estou achando estranho
<fosforo> como assim, eu baixo video do youtube com ele
<fosforo> ata
<fosforo> vc quer um que pegue do pc e transfome
<fosforo> num rola
<picolo> Isso que eu tinha pensado :D
<picolo> Como um app do Mozilla vai converter vídeos locais
<madz0r> format factory faz isso
<madz0r> nao?
<picolo> madz0r, mas existe o format factory para linux?
<Rudolf> dia
<Maico_> Rudolf
<Maico_> tae? :P
<Rudolf> Maico_: opa
<Maico_> Rudolf saca me da uma luz aque
<Rudolf> sobre?
<Maico_> como faço pra deixar uma msg vermelha msm? :P
<Maico_> no motd
<Maico_> heauhea
<Maico_> o código la q n lembro :O
<Rudolf> nem eu
<Rudolf> sorry!
<Rudolf> Maico_: http://www.kutukupret.com/2009/10/15/colouring-motd/
<arcaico> Bom dia pessoal. Meu ubuntu não funciona a rede ethernet no cabo (RJ45) e nem WiFi
<arcaico> Já configurei o /etc/network/interfaces
<arcaico> mais diz que não existe o meu /etc/resolv.conf
<moskvat> arcaico: deixa em modo automatico
<arcaico> moskvat, ele fica tentando conectar no eth0 mais nao vai
<moskvat> ja olhou o cabo?
<arcaico> sim
<arcaico> funciona no meu outro notebook
<moskvat> tenta usar um cabo crossover se tiver
<arcaico> o que eu tenho aqui é um netbook chines que nem fabrica mais
<moskvat> chines?
<arcaico> cabo cross é P-A-P
<moskvat> sim
<Rudolf> arcaico: crie o /etc/resolv.conf
<Rudolf> arcaico: nameserver ipdoseudns
<arcaico> Rudolf, mesmo assim nada
<arcaico> Vou jogar no pastebin minhas configurações
<arcaico> http://pastebin.com/s7PUK0xu
<Rudolf> arcaico: tentou manualmente?
<arcaico> sim sim
<Rudolf> arcaico: sua placa existe?
<Rudolf> arcaico: cola seu ifconfig no pastebin
<arcaico> Rudolf, http://pastebin.com/JHgidDvt
<BrunoBatista> Colunas padrões no banco de dados Joomla! http://goo.gl/ohfHS
<Rudolf> arcaico: sua eth0 nao esta configurada
<Rudolf> arcaico: tente fazer manualmente
<Rudolf> arcaico: ifconfig eth0 ip netmask mask
<Rudolf> arcaico: route add default gw ipdogateway
<Rudolf> arcaico: e o dns no /etc/resolv.conf
<Rudolf> arcaico: conseguiu?
<arcaico> Rudolf, infelizmente nao! ja vou colocar no pastebin o que rolou
<arcaico> http://pastebin.com/VDxkCUU9
<arcaico> Rudolf, creio que está configurado corretamente. Percebeu algum erro?
<Rudolf> arcaico: vc pingou o 172.30.0.1
<arcaico> Rudolf, não pinga.. (sry a demora)
<Rudolf> arcaico: se nao pinga, não é conf
<arcaico> da outra maquina que está ok
<Rudolf> arcaico: seu iptables está on?
<arcaico> não
<Rudolf> arcaico: cara, seu ifconfig está correto
<Rudolf> arcaico: se vc nao pinga seu router nao é configuração
<Rudolf> arcaico: das duas uma
<Rudolf> arcaico: ou o meio fisico está deteriorado (placa ou cabo)
<Rudolf> arcaico: ou o driver para sua placa está zuado
<Rudolf> arcaico: se vc já conferiu que o cabo funciona em outra máquina, descarte a possibilidade
<Rudolf> arcaico: sobra os logs do kernel
<Rudolf> arcaico: que vão te dizer se é o hardware ou o software
<arcaico> Saquei Rudolf.. vou confirmar o que é! E te falo
<arcaico> desde já agradeço
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal!!!
<mwallacesd> Bom dia!!!!
<mwallacesd> =P
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: dia
<Guest1434> oi
<mwallacesd> oi, tudo bem como vai?
<mwallacesd> Guest1434,
<mwallacesd> =P
<Guest1434> I'm good...tudo bem
<Guest1434> e voce?
<mwallacesd> Magnifico!
<Guest1434> otimo
<mwallacesd> Que bom!
<Guest1434> sim
<izaak> / nick izaak
<mwallacesd> Então ta rolando o lance da equipo MOTU la no #ubuntu-classroom
<mwallacesd> English
<izaak> ok...cool
<izaak> why doesn't anyone SPEAK?
<izaak> Hii
<Pskol> oi
<izaak> tudo bem?
<Pskol> td
<izaak> awesome
<pauloolhos> oi
<mwallacesd> Opa e ae pauloolhos, blz?
<mwallacesd>  #ubuntu-classroom e  #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<mwallacesd> English
<mwallacesd> izaak, parece usuario em sala de batepapo de namoro hahahah (caraca! Lembrei das salinhas do IG cuando usava conexão discada, tipo salas de bate papo, mulher casada buscando homem) KkKKkKKkkKK!
<MarconM> mwallacesd, fale apensa sobre duvidas da distro aqui, para outros assuntos ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> =)
<pauloolhos> Opa
<mwallacesd> Nossa! Da pra ver a quantidade de gente pendido ajuda cara, até parece flood, fala sério... Vc manda mensagemzinha chata como se eu estivesse interferindo na comunicação do canal, não se sinta ofendido MarconM, ignore o alheio
<pauloolhos> mwallacesd;
<pauloolhos> tudo bem meu caro
<mwallacesd> Fala meu rei, claro que sim! Magnifico!
<mwallacesd> E vc?
<pauloolhos> Como esta de novidades?
<mwallacesd> Cara consegui fazer um lance aqui, sinistro
<mwallacesd> Tinha um arquivinho plano com 19.000 entradas
<mwallacesd> tipo 1, user name, user ID, file name, file number, etc
<mwallacesd> Tinha que deixar assim:
<mwallacesd>  "1, "user name", "user ID, file name", "file number", "etc"
<mwallacesd> Adicionar aspas duplas...
<mwallacesd> Primeiro estive pensando em fazer um shell  script
<mwallacesd> Logo um script em Pyton
<mwallacesd> Vou te contar, nada mais nada menos que o PODEROZISSíMO senhor das trevas VI
<mwallacesd> :%s/,/","/g
<mwallacesd> :%s/^/"/
<mwallacesd> :%s/$/"/
<mwallacesd> Ahhh muleke!!!
<pauloolhos> complexo
<mwallacesd> Em menos de 1 segundo e tudo tava do jeitinho que eu queria!!!!
<mwallacesd> VI é foda, e vou te contar que nem curto muito VI ou EMACS
<pauloolhos> rs
<mwallacesd> Mais a necessidade foi solucionada!
<pauloolhos> uso scite
<mwallacesd> Eu o Gedit e o Notepade ++ em ambiente Windows
<mwallacesd> E esse Pskol , blz?
<pauloolhos> mwallacesd; nao esqueça de me da um palpite sobre a empresa de backup que estavamos a conversa anteriormente
<MarconM> mwallacesd, sed 's/\b/"/g' arquivo.txt
<MarconM> isso é o que voce quer
<mwallacesd> Com o sed fiz a substituição de , por " , " MarconM
<mwallacesd> Não sabia que poderia agregar " no inicio de cada linha e " no final de cada linha
<mwallacesd> O arquivo tem 19.000 linhas
<MarconM> mwallacesd, deu certo
<MarconM> ?
<mwallacesd> Com o VI sim, vou testar esse comando que vc passou agora mesmo!
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> boa sorte ae
<mwallacesd> Oia! menino!
<mwallacesd> Funfa e é bem mais pratico!!!
 * MarconM fica feliz em ajudar
<mwallacesd> Não!!! Não!!! para tudo nessa joça!!!!
<mwallacesd> Caraca MarconM, esse comando coloca as aspas duplas em cada palavra
<mwallacesd> tipo em nome de usuário quebrou tudo!
<MarconM> mwallacesd, sim .. é isso q precisava
<MarconM> ou deu errado
<mwallacesd> "jose" "vicente" "dos" "santos"
<MarconM> mwallacesd, é isso ?
<mwallacesd> Não, era pra ficar assim "jose vicente dos santos"
<MarconM> dae complica
<MarconM> por que nao tem como o progrma adivinha o nome do cara completo
<MarconM> os nomes completos sao seprados por algo
<MarconM> tipo virgua
<MarconM> virgula
<mwallacesd> "1", "jose vicente dos santos","5437","ordem de compra","456A987B"
<mwallacesd> Esse é o esquema, como eu disse ao principio, como o sede eu troquei as , por " , "
<mwallacesd> Tava assim:
<mwallacesd> 1, jose vicente dos santos,5437,ordem de compra,456A987B
<mwallacesd> e ficou assim:
<mwallacesd> "1", "jose vicente dos santos","5437","ordem de compra","456A987B"
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Com o VI eu fiz o resto
<mwallacesd> Primeiro aspas no começo ---->   :%s/^/"/
<mwallacesd> Depois aspas no final -----> :%s/$/"/
<mwallacesd> Mais ainda assim esse comando sed que vc mandou ajuda em otros tipos de arquivos com outros tipos de paravras chaves.
<mwallacesd> De todas as formas vlw MarconM
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> mwallacesd, que isso eu vou reiniar no openbsd agora
<MarconM> q eu to no windows dae nao tem como eu testar junto com voce
<MarconM> ae eu te ajudo blz
<mwallacesd> Relaxa já solucionei
<mwallacesd> Mais quanto mais pratico for, com certeza é melhor!
<mwallacesd> Deixa eu rodar um queries aqui no MS SQL 2008, ja bixaram a base... Esses workflows mal configurado quebra as pernas!!!
<arcaico> Rudolf, consegui solucionar o problema do ethernet (RJ45) - "Felizmente ou Infelizmente" era problema no conector - Coloquei um novo e funcionou
<arcaico> Outra coisa. Eu preciso configurar o Wi-Fi.. qual driver é o mais recomendado? ndiswrapper?
<Rudolf> arcaico: nao, o da sua placa mesmo
<Rudolf> arcaico: sabe qual o chipset?
<arcaico> Intel
<Rudolf> arcaico: qual modelo?
<Rudolf> arcaico: intel 99% tem drive
<arcaico> Rudolf, descobri que meu módulo wifi e bluetooth estão juntos
<arcaico> é da syntek semicondutor
<arcaico> e encontrei usando lsusb
<arcaico> entrei no site do fabricante e la tem o driver pra ubuntu
<Rudolf> deus te ajude
<arcaico> como eu descubro a versão do meu chipset?
<arcaico> vou ter que dá uma saida aqui.. mais tarde volto pra ver essa missão hehe
<Rudolf> lspci
<Rudolf> lspci -k
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galeraaaa
<mwallacesd> Opá! é nóis queiróis!
<mwallacesd> Tem que agora e lá fora!
<Rudolf> nhandler: não se diz "é nóis" o correto é "somos nozes"
<Rudolf> duh!
<Rudolf> piada errada é muito sem graça
<OliveiraBorges> fala rudolf
<Rudolf> HAU!
<OliveiraBorges> Como faco pro postfix receber emails externos ? ou meu soh esta enviando.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: basta ele ser seu mx uai
<mwallacesd> Hahaha Rudolf "Jesuis" é o jardineiro e as "averes somus noises"
<mwallacesd> Cruz credo! Ave Maria!!!
<mwallacesd> Plantei abacate e nasceu melancia!
<mwallacesd> Esse canal ta morto...
<mwallacesd> Muito silencio!
<mwallacesd> Cri ....                  Cri ...
<Rudolf> PESSOAL FICANDO SAFO EM UBUNTU
<mwallacesd> Safo? o que é isso?
<mwallacesd> Rudolf?
<Rudolf> safo = CONHECEDOR
<Rudolf> MIL PERDOES PELA GIRIA
<mwallacesd> Giria não! D I A L E T O!
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<mwallacesd> Olha o CAPS LOOK invertido hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Known_problems, não seria No_Problem? Tipo, sem problemas? Ou o significa seu nickname?
<Known_problems> mwallacesd, sempre os mesmos problemas
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> problemas conhecidos hahaha
<mwallacesd> Legal.
<GTK_Thi> oi.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: oi
<[orca]> eita
<[orca]> gente.
<GTK_Thi> como eu deleto todas cfgs do meu usuário/
<GTK_Thi> buguei o som e quero fazer uma restauração no cfg.
<[orca]> gtk_thi: oi
<GTK_Thi> tÊm como?
<an0n_> Alguém pode me informar de que forma bootar o ubuntu 12.04 sem travar?
<an0n_> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Rudolf> an0n_: depende da causa e do momento do travamento
<an0n_> Rudolf: Então
<an0n_> Rudolf: O travamento ocorre na tela de carregamento do ubuntu
<an0n_> Rudolf: Estou utilizando pen drive com o ubuntu 12.04 como imagem
<an0n_> Rudolf: A única forma de eu experimentar o ubuntu foi teclando F1 no início do boot
<Rudolf> an0n_: acontece tanta coisa durante "o carregamento" que fica dificil te ajudar assim
<an0n_> Rudolf: O travamento ocorre quando entra a tela que diz Ubuntu e uns pontos carregando
<mall0c> alguem manja de lxde?
<an0n_> Rudolf: Eu li algumas coisas sobre cheatcode
<an0n_> Rudolf: Não sei se tem a ver com o meu problema?
<an0n_> Para que serve o F6 Outras opções? Onde diz acpi=off noapic nolapic ?
<andre22> olaa
<andre22> podem-me ajudar numa coisa no ubuntu 12.04?
<Celso> andre22: fala seu problema
<Celso> se alguem souber vai te ajudar
<andre22> para instalaar o java
<andre22> +preciso do cmd
<andre22> mas quando pede a password
<andre22> ele nao deixa esrevê-la
<mall0c> alguem sabe em que arquivo removo ou adiciono workspace no lxde?
<andre22> ajudem-me
<ebm> cmd???
<ebm> quando vc estiver no terminal e for colocar a senha, é normal não mostrar a senha quando digita
<ebm> é meio sem nexo essa ideia de não mostrar a senha sendo utilizado .............. mas ele não mostra, então digite a senha normalmente e enter
<mwallacesd> Que a paz esteja em seus corações! -------------->  http://i.imgur.com/7JZvu.jpg
<Rudolf> ebm: PQ SEM NEXO?
<ebm> pq se alguem quiser ver a quantidade de caracteres, ele pode ver no inicio da sessão
<ebm> pq lá mostra
<Rudolf> ebm: que inicio de sessão
<ebm> quando vc entra na sistema ...........
<mwallacesd> Se supõe que o usuario deve saber sua senha sem importar a quantidade de caracteres ebm
<Rudolf> ebm: gdm/kdm/xdm ?
<ebm> kdm
<Rudolf> ebm: vc pode desativar
<Rudolf> ebm: alias, tem gente que nem usa
<ebm> ahhh sim, mas por padrão vem mostrando
<Rudolf> ebm: eu por exemplo nao uso
<ebm> eu gosto de colocar a senha logo é de começo, na bios mesmo
<Rudolf> ebm: minhas maquinas iniciam sem X
<ebm> vai pro console ae vc entra pelo startx?
<Rudolf> sim
<ebm> mais no caso tem o pq de vc fazer isso? ........ ou pq vc curti mesmo?
<Rudolf> ebm: pq é passível de X travar e eu nem ver por que
<mwallacesd> Vixi!! Ichii e virgem Maria!!! O Pendrive travou o Ubuntu aqui, que vergonha
<Rudolf> ebm: e sim, prefiro
<ebm> ahhh sim
<Rudolf> ebm: tem vezes que nao tenho necessidade de X
<ebm> eita ................. ae mwallacesd ........... tenta um control alt f1
<Rudolf> ebm: irc, msn, mail, ssh, icq, gtalk, pdf vejo pelo console mesmo
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha desconectei o cabo sem ejetar, "vorto" ao normal!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: loko
<Rudolf> pra casa
<ebm> msn pega pelo terminal?
<mwallacesd> Cada coisa que acontece, vou te contar... Flw Rudolf
<andre22> vou experimentar se dá sem ver os caracteres
<ebm> dá sim
<andre22> vou ver
<mwallacesd> veja!
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<mwallacesd> fui, ta osso!
<ebm> ae galera, alguem aqui sabe deixar a net mais lenta? ............. tipo, tenho um pc e um note aqui ........... o pc está ligado no fio ........e o note no wire ......... tem como deixar o note mais lento? .............
<andre22> no ubuntu 12.04 dá para instalar java no google chrome?
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Rudolf> tarde
<peregrinator_six> noite. :)
<mwallacesd> óia! o Sexto pelegrino ainda vive!!!
<mwallacesd> E ae peregrinator_six, blz?
<mwallacesd> Que  a paz esteja convosco meu Jedi -------------->  http://i.imgur.com/7JZvu.jpg
<andre22> ola
<andre22> ubuntu 12.04 dá para pôr gadgets do cpu?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> \o
<mwallacesd> Nuss o perigrinator_six viaja.
<mwallacesd> Anyway terminei aqui vou pra casa!
<mwallacesd> Fui
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-12
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra reber e-mail externos no postfix ?
<OliveiraBorges> d/clear
 * Maninho vai brasola
<paladinn> :D
<OliveiraBorges> fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra receber email externamene
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra receber email externamene
<deusr> povo aqui tah vivo?
<OliveiraBorges> fala
<Rudolf> dia
<[orca]> fala galera!
<[orca]> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<[orca]> gente, alguém teria um ideia porque quando eu abro uma música o meu reprodutor minimisa e não "deixa" que eu o feiche?
<Rudolf> "feiche" de galhos?
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> feche*
<[orca]> kkkk
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> tipo eu não consigo fechar ele.
<[orca]> rudolf: e bom dia
<[orca]> bem. eu vou abrir algo e eu to acostumado a dar alt f4
<[orca]> pra fechar.
<Rudolf> Ctrl+q ou Ctrl+w ou Ctrl+x
<Rudolf> qual o aplicativo?
<[orca]> nao sei como se escreve, mas o orca ler esaile
<[orca]> deixa ver aqui, acho q acho
<Rudolf> EXAILE
<Rudolf> nunca vi na vida
<[orca]> é... acabei de ver em /usr/share, kk
<[orca]> pronto, dei kill nele.
<Rudolf> eu recomendo clementine
<[orca]> sério?
<[orca]> mas o engraçado que ele minimisa a tela. nem com alt tab eu consigo fechar ele.
<Rudolf> quaaaaaaando quero ouvir algo com letras eu uso
<Rudolf> se não, vou de linha de comando mesmo
<Rudolf> [orca]: find ~ |grep exaile
<Rudolf> [orca]: apaga os arquivos de conf
<[orca]> como letras?
<[orca]> ah, acho q entendi
<Rudolf> find encontra os arquivos
<Rudolf> rm -rf apaga os arquivos
<[orca]> massa
<[orca]> linha de comando kk
<[orca]> se eu gosto do linux, boa parte é por causa do terminal kk
<Rudolf> [orca]: use mplayer para ouvir musica
<[orca]> é...
<[orca]> ele é em gtk?
<[orca]> cara queria saber dos codecs, não tou conseguindo ouvir aac e formatos assim.
<Rudolf> nao instalo o gtk dele
<Rudolf> só linha de comando
<Rudolf> [orca]: instalou os codecs?
<[orca]> ah risada
<[orca]> não sei quais eu preciso.
<[orca]> é este o problema, tinha uma lista mas eu apaguei acho
<[orca]> cara como eu ousso um arquivo via linha de comando·?
<Rudolf> mplayer arquivo
<Rudolf> acabei de falar
<[orca]> ah massa
<[orca]> vou instalar.]
<[orca]> rudolf: quais codecs eu preciso pra ver vídeos e ouvir músicas sem problemas?
<Rudolf> [orca]: nao sei quais videos e musicas vc ouve
<Rudolf> eu ouço mp3, flac e ogg
<Rudolf> vc tem um problema
<Rudolf> ubuntu é fresco para codecs e formatos protegidos
<Rudolf> então sugiro pesquisar
<[orca]> tipo, mpg, aac e taus
<Rudolf> taus?
<[orca]> preciso destes codecs, pra pelo menos o bazico
<Rudolf> acho que o basico funciona por padrão
<[orca]> bem, trisquel piorou, vou ter q rrumar o .deb ou algo parecido
<Rudolf> oq?
<[orca]> porque tipo. ele não tem coisas não livre no repositório
<[orca]> como assim?
<Rudolf> hueheueiueiuheiuehieuhieuh
<Rudolf> como disse
<Rudolf> ubuntu é triste quanto a multimidia
<Rudolf> vc precisa adicionar os non-free nos seus repositorios
<Rudolf> fazer o apt-get update
<Rudolf> [orca]: o seu é 12.04?
<Rudolf> [orca]: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html
<[orca]> rudolf: q????
<[orca]> não, eu uso trisquel, kk
<Rudolf> [orca]: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/install-mplayer-ubuntu-12-04
<[orca]> trisquel é mais ruim nesta parte...
<Rudolf> [orca]: nao conheço trisquel
<Rudolf> [orca]: se é ruim, mude para algo bom nessa parte
<[orca]> ele ta na lista dos linuxs da gnu. os oficiais.
<[orca]> mas tipo, tou baixando os non-free e instalando pelo .deb mesmo =D
<[orca]> em fim.
<[orca]> rufolf: aqui deu o mplayer de boa
<[orca]> rudolf: tu sabe onde eu poderia arrumar o songr pra linux?
<Rudolf> songr ?
<Rudolf> não conheço
<[orca]> sim, gerenciador de downloads de musica/video
<Rudolf> não conheço
<Rudolf> [orca]: pergunta, TEM para linux?
<[orca]> não tem nem um gerenciador de downloads pra linux? sei la. que tu conheça
<Rudolf> jdownloader
<Rudolf> é o unico que uso
<[orca]> é... gtk? kk
<Rudolf> java
<Rudolf> [orca]: tem o kget também
<Rudolf> [orca]: em qt
<[orca]> hmmm.
<[orca]> testar dps
<Rudolf> plowshare
<Rudolf> por linha de comando
<[orca]> queria um que baixasse músicas estas coisas assi.
<[orca]> eu  dei uma pesquisada achei alguns pra gnome, mas digamos q nem um link pra baixar.
<Rudolf> nao uso essas coisas
<Rudolf> sorry
<[orca]> aí tanto faz. pode ser pelo grafico.
<[orca]> o songr é grafico
<[orca]> tem pra windows, e pesquisei e encontrei pra linux
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<[orca]> ok.
<omelete> rapa
<omelete> tanto lugar com strem mp3/clipe/video
<omelete> ficar baixando
<[orca]> omelete: sim?
<omelete> a ñ ser q queira colocar em celular/mp3player pra escutar
<Rudolf> omelete: se eu quiser colocar no mp3player
<[orca]> mas é tipo isso cara
<Rudolf> ou simplesmente usar minha banda para outra coisa enquanto ouço musica
<Rudolf> nem todo mundo tem 30M em casa
<Rudolf> eu tenho 1M em casa
<[orca]> omelete: tinha este programa, pesquisei na google achei dizendo q tinha pra baixar mas o link q é bom.
<Rudolf> e baixo de madrugada
<Rudolf> [orca]: no site oficial nao tem para linux
<Rudolf> [orca]: só posso te dizer isso
<[orca]> é....
<Rudolf> então...
<[orca]> po de madruga? aa
<Rudolf> [orca]: de madrugada eu durmo
<Rudolf> [orca]: e nao enfrento lentidão por causa de streamming ou donwload
<[orca]> antigamente eu tinha o hábito de baixar pelo 4shared, mas ficou inacessível lá pelo meu navegador.
<[orca]> pelo menos pra mim.
<[orca]> não sei como baixa as coisas mais por lá.
<Rudolf> 4shared tem que ter login agora
<Rudolf> só isso
<Rudolf> mas ainda funciona
<[orca]> é...
<[orca]> mas tipo, pelo meu navegador do mesmo jeito não dá, vou tentar aprender a usar pelo firefox ou algo assim
<[orca]> a sopa e pipaestragou estes sites =D
<[orca]> estragou*
<Rudolf> qual seu navegador?
<Rudolf> mal lhe pergunte
<[orca]> aha um aí. mas vou aprender a usar o firefox
<[orca]> o problema que me prendi muito ao dosvox. o programa pra dvs.
<Rudolf> tendi
<[orca]> agora q tou "me solando" por causa do linux.
<[orca]> soltando* kk
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> eu me prendi pelo motivo dele ser em voz humana. senão...
<Rudolf> [orca]: é, eu to usando aqui o stardict e algumas palavras são humanas, outras são aquelas de "leitura de maquina"
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> o orca é problema q a voz dele é estremamente robótica.
<[orca]> o dosvox é tipo, fica mais confortável mecher num programa q não seja inteiramente robotisado.
<[orca]> rodolf: mas já estou me acostumando.
<[orca]> rudolf
<[orca]> afff digitação orrivel a minha
<[orca]> tipo o irc por exemplo, eu até gosto do pidgin e taus, mas prefiro um outro. cliente.
<Rudolf> [orca]: irssi
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<Rudolf> uma vez na faculdade tive uma palestra de acessibilidade computacional
<Rudolf> muito pobre né
<Rudolf> desde programas a sites
<[orca]> sim. infelizmente é muito ruim a acessibilidade ainda
<[orca]> sites mais ainda
<[orca]> os captchas é um bom exemplo
<[orca]> eu sou inteiramente contra aquilo.
<[orca]> não vejo benefícil naquilo
<[orca]> e os sons que disponibiliza é orrível
<Rudolf> nussa, odeio captcha
<[orca]> disponibilizam.
<Rudolf> horrivel
<[orca]> risada
<Rudolf> imagino como sofre
<Rudolf> pq eu, tem sites que pqp
<Rudolf> preciso de 3 ou 4 tentativas
<[orca]> sempre quando vou criar algo preciso chamar alguém pra ler a tela e taus
<Rudolf> desacessibilidade
<[orca]> não vejo utilidade naquilo, afff, um spam faria aquilo ou algo assim? af
<[orca]> e o aplicativo q fiquei sabendo que ler aquilo só tem pra windows e ainda por cima pra coisa paga
<[orca]> rudolf: mas a vida continua =D
<[orca]> felizmente vem avançando neste aspécto
<Rudolf> amem
<[orca]> o orca apesar de ler só coisa gtk, ele ta avançando muito eu acho.
<Rudolf> [orca]: mas na mesma palestra, você sabe qual é a grande dificuldade dos desenvolvedores?
<Rudolf> [orca]: por incrível que pareça, falta de auxílio de quem usa
<Rudolf> [orca]: por que a maioria que desenvolve software livre, não tem um cliente com OS REQUISITOS do software
<Rudolf> [orca]: fazem a partir do que eles acham que precisa ser feito, ou o que eles mesmo usam
<omelete> tem alguma alternativa?
<omelete> ou só o orca msm?
<Rudolf> omelete: festival, espeak ACHO eu
<[orca]> incrível
<[orca]> rudolf: o ruim é que as melhores vozes são pra windows e paga.
<[orca]> ouvi dizer que vam lançar uma livre mas não sei direito.
<Rudolf> [orca]: da trabalho né
<[orca]> aaaa
<Rudolf> precisa de voluntarios
<mall0c> iahiahiuah
<mall0c> preciso de um help com LXDE
<mall0c> to tentando remover os desktops virtuas mas nao consigo encontrar o arquivo certo
<Rudolf> mall0c: leu a documentação dele?
<mall0c> sim, mas nao achei nada que me ajudace eu deixei passar em branco, to vendo novamente
<Xureke> ola bom dia
<Xureke> por que no servidor ubuntu é visivel nosso ips?
<Rudolf> Xureke: cuma?
<Xureke> aki nesta sala e em outras o ip fica visivel
<Rudolf> Xureke: isso nao tem nada a ver com o ubuntu, mas com o seu cliente
<Rudolf> Xureke: e porra, tu acessa irc do servidor
<Rudolf> Xureke: tem que apanhar
<Xureke> repare em todos que entram....fulano@000.00.00.00 entrou na sala
<Celso> 0-0
<Xureke> nao é so o meu
<Rudolf> Xureke: olhe o meu
<Xureke> kara como se faz pra esconder o ip
<Rudolf> aeeee, agora fez a pergunta certa
<Rudolf> Xureke: vc tem que 1 ter seu nick autenticado automaticamente
<Rudolf> Xureke: já tem?
<Xureke> n
<Rudolf> Xureke: então, esse é o primeiro passo
<Rudolf> Xureke: do you speak/read/write in english?
<Xureke> i read
<Rudolf> Xureke: this is the second step, ask in #freenode to cloack your account
<Pskol> google translator
<Xureke> ok. tnks
<Pskol> :P
<Rudolf> Xureke: take a look
<Rudolf> Xureke: http://blog.freenode.net/2009/01/the-beauty-of-freenode/
<Pskol> register your nick first
<Rudolf> Pskol: as i said, the first step
<Pskol> yes, just reforcing
<Xureke> yes
<Rudolf> Some users whose accounts have been registered recently may be asked to wait a short time before being eligible for a cloak. Cloaks are privileges, not rights – they may be removed in the event of misconduct on the network.
<andre22> ola. precso de ajuda
 * Rudolf ligando bola de cristal em 3...2...1...
<Rudolf> não consigo sintonizar
<basker> Rudolf, kkk
<basker> andre22, diga ae o q vc precisa de ajuda
<andre22> gnome shell extensions
<andre22> n consigo abrir
<Rudolf> passo!
<Rudolf> IMHO, gnome == trash
<MPolitano> boa...
<MPolitano> pq que qdo suspendo minha máquina e reinicio ela, volta tentando conectar internet e não consegue??? só reiniciando a máquina...
<MPolitano> pq???
<Rudolf> MPolitano: modulo/driver
<Rudolf> MPolitano: provavelmente o modulo/driver da placa de rede não suporta hibernação
<Rudolf> MPolitano: 99% de certeza
<Rudolf> MPolitano: nvidia é um exemplo
<Rudolf> MPolitano: mas em relação a video
<Rudolf> MPolitano: quanto a ethernet intel costuma ser chata
<andre22> ninguem me juda....
<andre22> *ajuda
<Rudolf> andre22: ninguem usa o que vc usa
<Rudolf> andre22: ninguém que esteja aqui no momento
<Rudolf> andre22: tentou abrir por um terminal?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiuehieu
<MPolitano> se já existe uma explicação fico mais tranquilo...rsrs
<MPolitano> acredita????
<MPolitano> rsrsrs
<MPolitano> fico achando que é problema do software... e é bem de hardware...rsrsrs
<Rudolf> MPolitano: nao disse isso
<MPolitano> vlw Rudolf
<Rudolf> MPolitano: o problema é software
<Rudolf> MPolitano: modulo para suporte ao hardware
<MPolitano> é verdade... me expressei mau...depois que li...rsrs
<MPolitano> vlw
<linusbd> boa tarde pessoal! não estou conseguindo acessar meu HD externo pelo Arch linux... alguém sabe como posso fazer pra o HD ser reconhecido automaticamente, como no Ubuntu?
<Rudolf> linusbd: pq vc usa arch se não funciona igual o ubuntu?
<kayo> vc deve perguntar isso no canal do archlinux brasileiro
<Rudolf> kayo: por lógica...
<Maninho> Andre_Gondim ?
<Maninho> Andre_Gondim
<linusbd> cara... eu geralmente não ligo muito pro arzinho arrogante da maioria dos linuxers experientes, principalmente dos daqui, mas vou ter q dizer pra vcs: isso é muito chato
<Rudolf> linusbd: espero que isso não seja comigo
<Rudolf> linusbd: mas veja a lógica
<linusbd> não, tudo bem
<Rudolf> linusbd: como a gente pode te ajudar em algo que a gente não usa?
<linusbd> mas não se trata de lógica, cara
<kayo> eu heim
<Rudolf> linusbd: se trata do que?
<kayo> isso são coisas padroes
<kayo> se vc tem defeito no teu bmw, vá na assistencia da bmw
<kayo> se vc tem defeito com seu fiat, vá no local do fiat
<Rudolf> linusbd: é isso, fica complicado ajudar
<linusbd> aqui mesmo eu encontrei pessoas q estavam me ajudando a instalar o Arch num Mac... oq q tem a ver com o Ubuntu?
<Rudolf> linusbd: excessão
<Rudolf> linusbd: não dissemos que vc não pode perguntar, apenas é estranho
<linusbd> o camarada tinha o conhecimento do assunto e ajudou, sem essa "burocracia"
<Rudolf> linusbd: eu mesmo nem uso ubuntu
<Rudolf> linusbd: mas ajudo no linux
<Rudolf> quer autoumount?
<linusbd> sim, Rudolf, pode soar estranho... mas, bem, foi onde eu quis dar o meu "tiro de sorte"
<linusbd> pq no canal do Arch eles raramente respondem
<Rudolf> adicione no dispositivo do /etc/fstab user,group
<Rudolf> linusbd: agora me diga, pq mudou de ubuntu para arch?
<linusbd> bem, eu quis conhecer a distro... divido o PC com minha esposa, então temos Ubuntu e Arch na mesma máquina
<linusbd> e eu é q tento me aventurar por ele
<Rudolf> linusbd: entendi
<linusbd> gostei muito por ser uma distro simples, leve e _rápida_
<Rudolf> linusbd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Auto_mounting_USB_devices
<Rudolf> linusbd: pessoal do archlinux me recomendou este link
<linusbd> ok
<kayo> linusbd, so uma coisa, numa boa, meu arzinho arrogante não foi arrogante e nos, os linuxers experientes que vc diz, geralmente nao ligamos para a falta de 'atitude' dos linuxers novos, mas algumas vezes ela me irrita, como foi seu caso.
<kayo> acabou que o Rudolf fez o seu trabalho
<kayo> de ir ate a wiki atras de algo a respeito
<linusbd> cara, se eu não sei usar o google, posso me matar
<kayo> as coisas sao assim linusbd , nao sei pq, mas sao assim a tempos, qdo eu cheguei era assim e antes de eu chegar eu acredito que era assim.
<kayo> mas td bem
<linusbd> o problema é q o material está todo em inglês
<kayo> geralmente é assim. nao tem mto para onde fugir
<kayo> mas agora que vc tem as letras certas
<Looked> Olá
<kayo> procura por 'udev archlinux reconhecimento automatico'
<kayo> atitude.
<Looked> estou com uum problema enorme e grave aqui galera...
<xGrind> quem ta entrando com o nick do Andre_Gondim ?
<Rudolf> linusbd: ingles é a linguagem do linux
<linusbd> é, po... atitude ;)
<Looked> seguinte galera, o conector da placa de rede rj45 parou
<Looked> o que eu faço?
<Looked> o wireless funciona...
<Looked> só parou o rj45
<Looked> e não aparece também nos dispositivos a minha placa :S
<Rudolf> Looked: onboard?
<linusbd> pra mim, não vale a pena discutir a conduta de quem quer q seja... agradeço ao Rudolf por ter me enviado o link
<Looked> é notebook então acho que é onboard
<Rudolf> linusbd: se travar lá, volta aqui que te ajudo
<linusbd> Rudolf obrigado! vou ver oq consigo fazer aqui e qq coisa te procuro! :)
<Looked> e Rudolf, não está nem aparecendo quando digito lspci, veja
<Looked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088204/
<andre22> como instalo drivers para a ati radeon x300
<andre22> ?
<Looked> andre22
<Looked> acho que tem um artigo em um blog que vi aqui
<Looked> deixa eu pegar
<msn> Ola a tds, estou tentando instalar o server 12.04 porem para em uma msg de erro ao instalar o grub!
<msn> Alguem pode ajudar?
<novato> ocs iventory não comunica com o servidor
<novato> log aparentemente OK o que poderia ser ?
<andre22> ajude-me
<andre22> tenho uma ati radeon x300 como posso pôr os driver
<DavyS> andre22, use o instalador de drivers proprietários do ubuntu
<andre22> ele diz que nao uso controladores proprietários... e agora?
<DavyS> andre22, http://ubuntued.info/instale-os-drivers-proprietarios-da-nvidia-e-ati-amd
<novato>  ocs iventory agent não comunica com o servidor
<novato> ubuntu log aparentemente OK o que poderia ser ?
<Rudolf> de volta
<andre22> thanks
<andre22> davys> como abro a driver que sacei do site da amd. nome: .run
<Rudolf> andre22: chmod +x .run
<Rudolf> andre22: ./arquivo.run
<andre22> Rudolf> nao entendi
<Rudolf> andre22: chmod +x arquivo.run
<Rudolf> andre22: ./arquivo.run
<andre22> ponho isso onde
<Rudolf> andre22: console, terminal, linha de comando
<andre22> haahh
<andre22> pode escrevedr o comando, certo ou é assim -> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64
<andre22> ?
<andre22> *.run
<Rudolf> andre22: pode ser com o *.run, mas todo arquivo .run será executável
<Rudolf> andre22: não é uma boa prática, mas funciona
<mwallacesd> Fala ae galerinha do mal, boa tarde!!!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: tarrrde
<andre22> nao da rudolf.... ajuda ae
<Rudolf> andre22: o que nao da?
<andre22> nao abre
<andre22>  o ficheiro .run
<Rudolf> andre22: nao é um ficheiro, e não é para ser aberto
<Rudolf> andre22: é para ser executado
<Rudolf> andre22: por isso o +x
<Rudolf> andre22: vc fez o +x nele?
<Rudolf> andre22: ls -l ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.ru aparece o que?
<andre22> eu escrevi chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<andre22> impossivel aceder ao ficheiro diz ele
<Rudolf> andre22: vc está na pasta do arquivo? a pasta do arquivo pertence ao usuário que voce tenta fazer isso? voce tentou fazer como root? ou usando sudo?
<andre22> é no meu usuario. só escrevi o que escrevi em cima
<Rudolf> andre22: faça como root
<andre22> a pasta é pasta pessoal/transferencias
<Rudolf> andre22: e o arquivo está na pasta?
<Rudolf> cola aqui o comando e o resultado
<andre22> sim ns transferências
<Rudolf> ls -l ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<andre22> eu tou em 2 pc's o desktop e este laptop... nao posso colar
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> não posso te ajudar muito então
<Rudolf> só posso dizer faça
<Rudolf> hmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Rudolf> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Rudolf>  ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<andre22> diga o cmd pa eu escrever mo terminal
<Rudolf> é assim que usa
<andre22> eu usei o 2º
<Rudolf> andre22: fez o primeiro?
<Rudolf> andre22: o 2º não funciona sem o 1º
<Rudolf> andre22: primeiro vc transforma em executável, depois executa
<andre22> ham?
<andre22> haaah vou ver se dá
<andre22> hmod: comand not found. nao da o 1º
<Rudolf> 14:46 < Rudolf> hmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Rudolf> 14:46 < Rudolf> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Rudolf> andre22: preste atenção
<andre22> sim
<andre22> ?
<Rudolf> ?
<andre22> arranjei outro metodo
<Rudolf> boa
<Rudolf> se virou
<Rudolf> melhor
<OliveiraBorges> fala gelra
<OliveiraBorges> do mal
<kernel> sou do bem :)
<kernel> revolts, iai sumidão
<kernel> ;)
<kernel> meu chará
<novato>  ocs iventory agent  não comunica com o servidor
<novato> log aparentemente OK o que poderia ser ?
<Rudolf> novato: pinga? telnet na porta?
<novato> cara não fiz esse teste mais ta cominicando certinho qq te mando o log ?
<Rudolf> novato: nao cara, to no trampo
<Rudolf> novato: so posso te indicar o caminho
<novato> tendeu
<novato> mais parceiro to ja formatando o server denovo
<novato> não precisa de porta aq é local e tem um swit
<novato> acesso o servidor de minha maqui o ocs inventory o gspi mais o ocs agente completa o log sem erros e la no ocsinventory aparece a 0 em todos os relatorios
<novato> não encontra maquina algum
<novato> alguma
<Rudolf> novato: como nao precisa de porta, a conexao não é sobre tcp/ip?
<Rudolf> novato: se o agente não conecta algo tá barrando a conexão
<Rudolf> novato: desde uma porta, até uma vlan mal confgurada
<Rudolf> novato: começa pelos métodos fáceis de depuração
<Rudolf> novato: eu não sei o que vc já testou
<novato> desculpa cara posso ta falando besteria mesmo  mais eu rodei o agente e li o log
<novato> vi o log
<novato> revi senha de banco de dados   mais por incrivel q pareço não me reporta nenhum erro
<novato> Server=http://gspi/ocsreports esse é o caminho pra onde esta apontando o agente no ocsinventory.ini
<Rudolf> novato: ACHO que tem como aumentar o level de debug
<novato> pra mostrar algum erro ?
<novato> ou pr afuncionar ?
<novato> to aumentando agora
<Rudolf> novato: mostrar erro
<novato> ponho quanto ??
<Rudolf> até vc achar o erro progressivamente
<novato> a unica coisa q vi de estranho SUPPORT => No support detected, Registration key : N/A
<novato> mais nada antecedendo  ERROR
<novato> essa linha é normal ?
<Rudolf> não mesmo
<Rudolf> só não sei dizer o quanto impacta
<novato> cara to desde ontem as 08:00 jogando essa linda em todos os foruns possiveis
<novato> tem q registrar ?? pois no manual que tenho num tem esse passo
<novato> só download e instalação
<novato> desculpe as perguntas  cara sou bem leigo mesmo começei a mexer com linux a uma semana
<Rudolf> novato: tá indo bem
<Rudolf> novato: mas tá usando o manual oficial?
<novato> acho que sim
<novato> ja procurei ate no forum oficial
<novato> mais tem algum passo de registrar que vc conheça ?
<Rudolf> novato: http://wiki.ocsinventory-ng.org/index.php/Documentation:Newbie
<Rudolf> novato: foi esse que vc seguiu?
<novato> não esse eu usei para pesquisar os erros
<novato> bom o ocs inventory que instalei foi num servidor ubuntu e o agente esta num maquina windows 7
<LACabeza> Ei pessoal, sei que é fora do assunto do canal, mas é só uma duvidazinha sobre ipv6...
<LACabeza> será que já tem como usar numa rede doméstica...
<LACabeza> ?
<Daekdroom> Se todos os computadores suportarem, sim, mas não vejo a utilidade de IPv6 para rede doméstica.
<Rudolf> LACabeza: eu acho que só faz sentido se o provedor usar ipv6
<Rudolf> LACabeza: se não, vc vai sair com ipv6 até seu router, depois mudar para ipv4
<Rudolf> LACabeza: ou seja, inútil
<LACabeza> hmm, é que na verdade eu tentei ativar uma opção aqui do roteador pra servir ipv6 entre as máquinas...
<LACabeza> no meu note, que é linux, não fez diferença, no desktop que é windows, dava era problema
<LACabeza> apesar de conseguir pingar tudo certo, pra conectar na internet dava perca de conexão...
<LACabeza> dae eu deixei de lado a ideia xD
<Rudolf> LACabeza: como disse, precisa do seu provedor aceitar esse trafego
<Rudolf> LACabeza: se seu roteador fosse um linux tinha como vc fazer um tunel ipv6->ipv4
<MOISES> Olá
<MOISES> Eu sou desenvolvedor .Net e me ingressei no desenvolvimento Mono
<MOISES> sei que o Ubuntu é ótimo para ambiente de desenvolvimento
<MOISES> mas gostaria de saber o kubuntu possui o mesmo nível de atualização que o ubuntu oferece?
<Rudolf> MOISES: é a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> MOISES: só muda a interface
<OliveiraBorges> Como faco pra receber emails externamente ?
<galvao> boa noite
<galvao> os icones da barra do unity sumiram
<galvao> alguem pode me ajudar?
<LACabeza> todos eles?
<LACabeza> vi um artigo na internet esses dias (acho que foi no viva o linux) que falava sobre "reset do ubuntu", que restaurava todas as opções padrão do sistema...
<LACabeza> procure por isso
<LACabeza> eu te ajudaria, mas tenho que sair agora =/
<LACabeza> flws
<galvao> ok
<galvao> obrigado
<MrBoss> alguém usa o kde?
<Maninho> eu
<MrBoss> Maninho vc usa o kubuntu ou intalou o kde junto com o gnome?
<Maninho> nem cara tah me tirando? uso arch  e suse
<Maninho> :P
<Maninho> nada instalo sempre do zero, sou exigente
<Maninho> MrBoss o mano vou ter q dar uma saida, mal cara
<MarconM> opa boa noite
<MarconM> mwallacesd:
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> deu certo o script q voce estava querendo la
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-13
<galvao> boa naoite
<galvao> noite
<galvao> Meus ícones sumiram do Launcher do Unity 3d...
<galvao> a barra lateral fica transparente sem os icones, eles ainda estão na barra... posso clicar neles e utilizar normalmente.somente estão invisíveis.
<galvao> alguem tem uma solucao?
<ZZzzZzzz__> se fiseres "unity --reset-icons" normalmente volta tudo como no primeiro dia en que instalaste
<galvao> ok, obrigado, vou fazer
<nic> hetyhety6yt
<Known_problems> IP_Rede=`ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | awk '{print $2 }' | cut -d: -f 2`
<Known_problems> com isso eu encontro o meu IP local na rede.
<Known_problems> estou constuindo um script.
<Known_problems> para executar um determinada funcao... porem tenho que testar se a variavel IP_Rede,
<Known_problems> esta vazia ou naum
<Known_problems> qual procedimento?   if ??
<Known_problems> se for fazia fazer isso... se naum fazer aquilo.
<Hertz> !paste
<Hertz>  T_T
<basker> Known_problems, script em bash?
<Known_problems> basker, yes
<basker> Known_problems, deu certo ae:
<basker> ?
<Known_problems> basker, como ? passou algo?
<basker> mete uma regex, pq isso q vc escreveu antes n serve pra todos so
<basker>  perl -e 'if (`ifconfig eth0`=~m/\d+\.\d+\.\d+.\d+/){exit 0;}'
<basker> ou perl -e 'if (`ifconfig eth0`=~m/\d+\.\d+\.\d+.\d+/){exit 0;}else{exit -1;}'
<Known_problems> basker ai fica compricado
<Known_problems> basker, ja descobri aqui no help test
<basker> Known_problems, q aconteceu aí?
<Known_problems> aqui usei isso: if [ -z "$IP_REDE" ]; then
<Known_problems> o -z eh se a variavel estiver vazia... faça...
<Known_problems> ja o   -n   seria o teste se a variavel naum estivesse vazia.
<Known_problems> basker,  quer dizer que posso usar perl em script bash ?
<basker> escreve esse inline no terminal
<basker> vc tbm pode usar grep -P
<basker> que seria um match perl no grep
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<ivanbajr> Ajuda
<ivanbajr> Estou com um problema
<ivanbajr> tenho um micro em meu local de trabalho com wind 7
<ivanbajr> tenho acesso a ele com vnc e agora estou com ele conectado
<ivanbajr> em meu micro com ubuntu 12 tenho controle
<ivanbajr> ele aparece no nautilus
<ivanbajr> em compartilhamentos windows
<ivanbajr> Problema????
<ivanbajr> quando vou abrir a pasta com o nome do micro da repartição
<ivanbajr> Pede senha e Usuário
<ivanbajr> como resolver isto
<ivanbajr> onde fica esta bendita de senha
<jxdones01> :)
<JuniorHkn> galera
<JuniorHkn> to com outro problema aqui
<JuniorHkn> ta dando um erro aqui
<JuniorHkn> na hora do boot do live cd
<JuniorHkn> (initramfs)mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/caspert/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<JuniorHkn> o que eu faço?
<Hertz> JuniorHkn, tenta o unetbootin, se por acaso mesmo o erro ocntinuar do pendrive tu pode estar com a iso corrompida
<JuniorHkn> tentei cara
<JuniorHkn> quando eu emulo a iso em uma VM, funciona normal
<JuniorHkn> quando uso usb live ou cd live
<JuniorHkn> da isso
<Hertz> JuniorHkn, muito provável que seja a iso mesmo, tu já tentou baixar denovo?
<Hertz> ou pelo menos conferir o md5 dela?
<jxdones01> hum... verificou o md5?
<JuniorHkn> sim, ta tudo certinho na md5
<JuniorHkn> to desde as 18:00 procurando algo no google aqui, mas não consegui nada :(
<Hertz> JuniorHkn, sinceramente para mim isso parece uma iso corrompida
<Hertz> JuniorHkn, se tu poder só conferir denovo o md5 com esses aqui --> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<kernel> tambem acho
<kernel> isso é iso corrompida
<Hertz> noite kernel o/
<JuniorHkn> hertz
<Hertz> kernel, por acaso tu lembra como usa aquela opção de "check CD/disc for defects"?
<Hertz> JuniorHkn, diga
<JuniorHkn> to tentando instalar o backtrack 5 kde
<kernel> ta cheio de hacku aqui =x
<Hertz> nesse caso é melhor conferir o md5 deles :P
<JuniorHkn> ta tudo certinho :(
<JuniorHkn> tentei 32bits 64bits e tudo a mesma coisa, emular é de boa, mas pra usar um live cd pra boot não funciona
<kernel> será que nao é seu driver de cd?
<kernel> ou seu proprio cd
<JuniorHkn> testei com pendrive também
<jxdones01> ou o pendrive :X?
<kernel> qual programa voce ta fazendo pra gerar o livecd com a iso?
<kernel> tem alguma coisa errada
<JuniorHkn> tentei com unetbootin
<kernel> usa outro programa
<JuniorHkn> tentei também direto do live no virtualbox
<Rudolf> dia
<Celso> bom dia
<novato> bom dia galera to com problema no ocs invemtory
<novato> agente no windows 7 não comunica com server ubuntu
<novato> ocsinventory.ini sem erro o que que po deria ser ?
<Rudolf> o windows
<basker> lol
<basker> novato, vc já testou com o cliente em outro sistema ou é apenas no Windows 7 que não funciona?
<basker> bom dia Rudolf
<Rudolf> basker: dia
<galvao> bom dia
<Rudolf> galvao: dia
<galvao> Rudolf, meu unity nao esta aparecendo os botoes, vc sabe como resolver ese problema?
<Rudolf> galvao: nao
<galvao> ok
<galvao> ZZzzZzzz_, minha barra do unity nao esta aparecendo os icones dos programas vc sabe como resolver?
<Rudolf> galvao: só para saber, sumiu do nada, vc não fez nada? tava usando e sumiu?
<galvao> do nada
<galvao> Rudolf, do nada
<Rudolf> que blza
<galvao> a unica cois aque fiz foi reinstalar o chrome
<galvao> ela funciona mais nao aparece os botoes
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> galvao: "googleou"?
<basker> galvao, c vc está disposto a perder algumas configuracoes
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuheiuheiuhe
<galvao> Basker, nao entendi
<basker> galvao, entao, apague os diretórios .gnome  e .config dentro do home de seu usuário
<basker> depois relogue com seu usuário, mas vc vai perder suas configuracoes
<galvao> ok
<basker> Rudolf, acho que eu ia dizer pra formata
<basker> huaehuaehuae
<Rudolf> basker: eu não achei nada
<Rudolf> basker: na minha opnião bem fraquinho esse unity
<galvao> vou tentar aqui. obrigado
<Rudolf> basker: perder configuração sozinho
<Rudolf> basker: credo!
<Rudolf> basker: tá cheio de problema assim no google
<basker> Rudolf, tá terrível
<galvao> basker, tem mais um problema que esqueci, ao fazer  dpkg-reconfigure unity, nao esta abrindo a o meu usuario, quando coloca a senha ele volta pra tela de login
<Rudolf> vish
<basker> #tá terrível mermo
<galvao> tem como entrar no usuario e recuperar as minhas pastas?
<galvao> atraves de outro usuario?
<basker> galvao, pega o cd que vc instalou o ubuntu, mas ao invés de instalar entra em expirementar o ubuntu, aí vc consegue acessar seus dados
<galvao> blz
<Rudolf> galvao: faça como root
<Rudolf> galvao: ctrl+alt+F2 na tela de login
<galvao> vou fazer aqui obrigado
<novato> boa ideia cara
<novato> vou testar em outra maquina com windows xp
<Rudolf> novato: nao pode testar com maquina linux?
<novato> ate posso cara mis todas as maquinas da rede aq da empresa são windows teria  formatar uma
<novato> mais vou fazer testes
<Rudolf> novato: ok
<galvao> basker, entrei como root e na home nao existe mais a minha pasta
<Rudolf> vish
<basker> galvao, vc iniciou através do cd?
<galvao> nao, entrei por outro usuarii
<basker> no usuário novo aparece os botoes ?
<galvao> nao
<galvao> fica a barra sem os botoes
<galvao> o problema maior agora e que sumiu meus arquivos
<galvao> vou sair e entrar pelo cd
<Rudolf> perda de tempo
<novato> cara no xp deu o mesmo çlog
<novato> log
<novato> é alguma configuração no servidor
<novato>  cara no xp deu o mesmo log
<novato> é alguma configuração no servidor
<galvao> basker, entrei pelo cd e minha pasta no home sumiu mesmo
<Rudolf> galvao: vc fez o comando para apagar que o basker falou?
<galvao> Rudolf, nao existe maia a minha pasta galvao no home
<Rudolf> e?
<Rudolf> basker: olha o que vc fez
<basker> Rudolf, oO
<kernel> Rudolf, me tira uma duvida eu uso aqui no meu archlinux um adaptador wireless D-link, eu deixo minha maquina on 24hrs mais tem vezes que ela cai do IRC da Network is Unreachable, o que poderia ser?
<Rudolf> kernel: interferencia?
<Rudolf> kernel: broadcast
<Rudolf> kernel: suponho sua, na sua casa?
<Rudolf> kernel: vc tem android?
<Rudolf> heheheheehe
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> tenho nao mano
<Rudolf> kernel: tem uma app muito boa
<kernel> uso no meu desktop
<Rudolf> kernel: ummm, então eu sugiro kismet
<Rudolf> kernel: verificar se não tem nenhum mané usando o mesmo canal
<Rudolf> kernel: já tive problema parecido, bastou mudar de canal
<kernel> ah sim
<kernel> no modem ta random
<kernel> eu acho
<kernel> vou dar uma olhada
<kernel> Rudolf, para que serve esse kismet?
<Rudolf> kernel: sniffer wireless
<Rudolf> kernel: entre outras coisas verificar os canais disponíveis
<kernel> extra/kismet 2011_03_R2-4
<kernel>     802.11 layer2 wireless network detector, sniffer, and intrusion detection system
<kernel> :)
<kernel> eu uso o wicd aqui nao interfere nao né?
<Rudolf> sei lá
<Rudolf> não uso essas tralhas
<Rudolf> provavelmente interfere
<Rudolf> pq vc sai do modo managed e entra no monitor
<Rudolf> depende muito da sua placa para funcionar corretamente
<kernel> sei
<galvao> Rudolf, sumiu tudo no meu usuario
<Rudolf> galvao: é, eu li
<Rudolf> galvao: cd / && find ./ |grep galvao
<galvao> Rudolf, isso e o que?
<Rudolf> cd = chage directory
<Rudolf> find = find
<Rudolf> grep = gnu regular expression
<Rudolf> vai procurar qualquer coisa que tenha o nome galvao a partir do /
<galvao> ok
<galvao> Rudolf, tem nada mais. perdi tudo. o que aconteceu eu nao sei
<Rudolf> galvao: nem eu
<Rudolf> galvao: um favor
<Rudolf> cat /etc/passwd |grep galvao && cat /etc/group |grep galvao
<galvao> as unicas coisas que fiz foi reset --unity, reset --unite-icons, e dgpk-reconfigure unity
<Hertz> Bom dia o/
<Rudolf> galvao: fez o comando que falei
<galvao> fiz
<Rudolf> galvao: qual o resultado?
<galvao> nao apareceu nada
<Rudolf> galvao: entao vc apagou seu usuário
<Rudolf> galvao: e o home foi junto
<Rudolf> galvao: o comando que o basker te passou não faz isso
<Rudolf> galvao: foi algo antes
<Rudolf> galvao: vc nao está olhando isso no cd nao né?
<galvao> acho que sim pq antes ja nao tava entrando no usuario
<galvao> to em outro usuario
<Rudolf> ok
<Rudolf> então apagou mesmo
<Rudolf> agora o que
<Rudolf> não sei te dizer
<galvao> tem alguma forma de recuoera
<galvao> recuperar arquivos deletados?
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal! Bom dia!!!
<mwallacesd> =)
<Rudolf> dia
<galvao> bom dia
<Rudolf> galvao: ter tem
<Rudolf> galvao: mas 1
<Rudolf> galvao: qto tempo faz que foi apagado?
<mwallacesd> Ae Rudolf blz?
<galvao> hoje
<mwallacesd> Ae galvao firmeza?
<galvao> ate nestante eu tava na conta
<Rudolf> galvao: 2, quanto mais vc usou, mais sobreescreveu
<galvao> quando reiniciei nao entrou mais
<Rudolf> galvao: 3, você domina bem linha de comando em linux?
<galvao> ai comecei a falar com vcs
<galvao> nao domino
<Rudolf> galvao: o hd está bom?
<galvao> hd esta sim
<Rudolf> galvao: não é trivial
<Rudolf> galvao: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/ext4magic/
<galvao> faco alguns comandos mais ainda nao domino
<galvao> ok
<Rudolf> galvao: estou supondo que seu fs é ext4, ok
<ZZzzZzzz_> galvao,  algo que nao tou a perceber, vc nao pode apagar o home sen ter entrado un comando en "sudo" vc agora esta nos teclando como? en live cd ?
<galvao> eu estou em outro usuario
<galvao> eu tava com problema no unity e dei os seguintes comando
<galvao> reset --unity
<galvao> reset --unity-icons
<galvao> dgpk-reconfigure unity
<ZZzzZzzz_> pois isso nao pode apagar un user
<galvao> depois reininciei o pc e o meu usuario quando colocava a senha, rtornava a tela loguin
<galvao> so entarva por outro usuario
<galvao> fui pelo sudo nautilus e nao existia mais a minha pasta no home
<ZZzzZzzz_> vc lançou o nautilus com o commando "sudo" ? pra fazer o qué
<galvao> sudo nautilus
<galvao> fui apagar .conf que o basker me pediu
<galvao> so que nao achei mais a pasta
<basker> galvao
<galvao> opa
<basker> tem q recuperar aqui
<basker> aquilo
<galvao> sumiu tudo basker
<galvao> nao existe maia a minha pasta no home
<galvao> deve ser por isso que nao entrava no meu usuario
<Rudolf> galvao: deve nao, certeza
<basker> mas ele nao entrava antes de vc apagar
<Rudolf> galvao: o causo é
<Rudolf> galvao: como tu fez isso
<galvao> eu nao sei, Rudolf
<galvao> eu so fiz aqueles comandos que falei
<galvao> reiniciei e nao entrou mais
<basker> galvao, qual comandos?
<Rudolf> galvao: cat /root/.bash_history
<galvao> reset --unity,  reset -unity-ions e dpgk-reconfigure unity
<basker> po era só entra no terminal e digita "rm -r .config"
<galvao> agora nao entra mais na minha conta
<galvao> e perdi tudo
<galvao> pq eu nao sei
<gabezao> magica.
<gabezao> acontece as vezes.
<basker> galvao, at /root/.bash_history
<Rudolf> galvao: juura
<basker> galvao, cat /root/.bash_history
<galvao> vou fazer aqui
<galvao> basker, permissao negada
<basker> galvao, sudo su
<basker> depois digita ele
<galvao> ok
<gabezao> history | grep merda
<basker> gabezao, n rola ele apagou do outro user
<basker> fudel
<Rudolf> eu to tentando imaginar como alguem que nao entra como root
<basker> galvao, olha os logs do irc, diz q comando vc executou
<Rudolf> mal sabe usar root
<galvao> basker, fiz
<Rudolf> apagar o proprio usuario
<Rudolf> nao faz sentido
<gabezao> rm -rf /boot
<basker> Rudolf, nao lembro se /home/usuario fica com perm do usuario ou do root
<Rudolf> basker: normalmente usuario, mas veja
<Rudolf> basker: ele apagou o usuario
<Rudolf> basker: nao existe galvao no /etc/passwd
<basker> ixe
<Rudolf> basker: a limpeza foi completa
<basker> Rudolf, acho q aí tem outra coisa
<gabezao> userdel -r galvao
<Rudolf> basker: só se ele foi invadido
<gabezao> userdel -r galvao_bueno
<basker> gabezao, huaehuaehuae
<Rudolf> basker: só suposições
<Rudolf> basker: não temos os logs
<galvao> ontem a barra do unity nao aparecia os icones
<basker> galvao, na real, vc nao executo nenhum comando q eu falei né?
<galvao> ai fui tentar recuperar conforme alguns artigos que vi
<galvao> nao
<gabezao> <galvao> ai fui tentar recuperar conforme alguns artigos que vi
<galvao> basker nao
<Rudolf> gabezao: FEAR!
<galvao> apenas aqueles comendos
<gabezao> no qual tinha "deletar o usuario e criar devolta"
<basker> ok, agora o Rudolf pode para de fala q eu mandei ele fazer merda
<basker> : )
<Rudolf> basker: eu tava te zuando
<Rudolf> basker: pq do que vc falou, não tinha nada errado
<basker> Rudolf, senti a malícia : ]
<galvao> eu entrei aqui depois que nao conseguia entar no meu usuario
<galvao> entao ja tava acontecendo
<galvao> nao foi o basker
<basker> galvao, alguem mais acessa teu pc?
<galvao> quando ele pediu pra apagar a pasta .conf
<galvao> sim
<galvao> minha esposa
<gabezao> formata com xp
<galvao> eu tive um problema essa semana no chrome que tava travando dirto
<galvao> ai desinstalei e instalei
<galvao> depis disso apagou os icones da barra do unity
<galvao> ai fui resetar o unity com os comandos que falei
<galvao> ao reiniciar nao entrava mais no usuario
<gabezao> éé galvao
<gabezao> foi pra fita seu usuario
<gabezao> cria um novo e seja feliz
<galvao> ok
<gabezao> vc tinha arquivos importantes la galvao ?
<galvao> alguns
<mwallacesd> Então, já elvis!
<galvao> basker, minha esposa usa
<MarconM> mwallacesd:
<MarconM> xGrind:
<MarconM> e ae
<mwallacesd> Opa
<mwallacesd> E ae MarcoM...
<mwallacesd> Aff, já vazou!
<Rudolf> de volta
<srtudo> d70: opa
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: http://www.naointendo.com.br/fotos/heroi-poderoso
<mwallacesd> KkKkK que fita Rudolf
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Esse Himen Aranha.
<mwallacesd> Pow quando li por primeira vez pensei igual que era He-man arranha jajajaja Cabaço aranha foi sinistro Rudolf
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<d70> preciso inserir no meu site um suporte online, porem não conheço nenhum app, além do livezilla. alguem tem alguma sugestão?
<kernel> como eu sei qual driver meu adaptador wireless esta usando no momento?
<kayo> kernel, lspci
<kayo> tem essa opcao
<kayo> kernel, lspci -d 168c:002b -k
<kayo> por exemplo
<kayo> -d determina qual vc quer, -k mostra o driver
<kayo> se vc quiser ver de todos, so lspci -k
<kayo> para vc ver o endereco do que vc quer listar em separado, lspci -nn
<kernel> é usb cara
<kernel> meu adaptador
<kernel> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 07d1:3c0d D-Link System DWA-125 Wireless N 150 Adapter(rev.A1) [Ralink RT3070]
<kernel> quero saber qual modulo ele usa
<kayo> fuck
<kayo> eu nao sei
<kernel> nao tem essa opção -k
<kernel> :/
<kayo> tenta lsusb -t
<kayo> agora eu acho
<kayo> que o driver ja ta sendo dito
<kayo> em Ralink RT3070
<kayo> alias, talvez nao
<kernel> nao é car
<kayo> esse é o chip
<kernel> procurei no lsmod
<kayo> mas pelo chip vc pode chegar ao driver no google
<kernel> acho que é rt2x00usb
<kayo> driver name Ralink RT3070
<kernel> mais tenho minhas duvidas
<kayo> kernel, http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta
<kayo> pois parece que é esse rt2x00usb mesmo
<kayo> bom fui
<kernel> :P
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> xit
<linusBD> boa noite!
<linusBD> estou com um problema na iniciação do sistema
<linusBD> "error: no such partition"
<linusBD> grub rescue
<linusBD> alguem ajuda aí por favor
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-14
<DavyS> linusBD, qual sistema?
<linusBD> ubuntu
<DavyS> linusBD, acho que esse post pode ajudar http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<LuiX> olá! preciso ajuda com um boot que demora 4 minutos! http://askubuntu.com/questions/163328/more-than-four-minutes-to-boot-up-my-ubuntu-12-04-what-could-be-the-problem
<jxdones01> Boa noite, pessoal.
<jxdones01> Bom, eu instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS no meu computador. Instalei o drive de video (GeForce 9400GT) e está aparentando que está tudo tranquilo.
<jxdones01> Porém, quando vou em Details > Graphics, aparece Driver: Unkown
<paulo> oi
<paulo> alguém pode me ajudar nos comandos do terminal que tenho uma dúvida
<jxdones01> alguem poderia me ensinar como posso arrumar esse erro?
<Hertz> paulo, pergunta ai o que tu quer, se alguém souber te responde
<paulo> sei entrar no root pelo comando sudo su mas para sair do root como faço?
<Hertz> exit
<paulo> fiz várias vezes exit para voltar
<paulo> obrigado Hertz
<Hertz> paulo, precisando só gritar ai no canal :D
<paulo> tenho mais
<paulo> rs
<paulo> quero entender este comando
<paulo> $ sudo tar -xvzf downlaoded.tar.gz -C /usr/share/stardict/dic
<paulo> este -C serve para que?
<Hertz> paulo,  para mudar para o diretório /usr/share/stardict/dic
<thalesog> Boa Noite.
<thalesog> Alguem pode me ajudar aqui ?
<paulo> a ordem das letras do comando xvzf importa?
<thalesog> To tentando instalar o ubuntu em um dinossauro mas não to conseguindo...(dinossauro = http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12 )
<Hertz> paulo, eu acredito que não
<paulo> tem outros letras do tar que não entendo
<paulo> fora exte xvzf
<paulo> como
<paulo> xzf
<thalesog> https://p.twimg.com/Axuu1C5CQAEb2sE.jpg
<thalesog> q erro é esse gente ? ta dando quando tento instalar o ubuntu nesse note: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<paulo> sem a letra v do xvzf
<Hertz> paulo, o v do tar é de verbose, na verdade cada letra ai significa uma coisa
<thalesog> Hertz: pode me ajudar aqui ?
<paulo> pode usar o tar então sem o v
<paulo> ?
<thalesog> https://p.twimg.com/Axuu1C5CQAEb2sE.jpg q erro é esse gente ? ta dando quando tento instalar o ubuntu nesse note: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<Hertz> paulo, pode sim
<paulo> ok
<paulo> pode usar -xvzf sem o sinal -
<thalesog> https://p.twimg.com/Axuu1C5CQAEb2sE.jpg q erro é esse gente ? ta dando quando tento instalar o ubuntu nesse note: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<Hertz> paulo, acho que isso aqui vai tirar a maior parte das suas dúvidas sobre o tar http://www.infowester.com/lintargzip.php
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<paulo> obg
<paulo> mas vc poderia me falar sobre este sinal - se pode ficar sem ele e para que ele serve?
<ivanbajr> Alguém já instalou uma bematech mp-4200 th em micro ubuntu 12.04?
<Hertz> thalesog, tu ficar repetindo a mesma coisa não vai fazer a sua ajuda ser mais rápida
<paulo> tenho dúvida desse sinal - pq tenho uma lista de comandos do tar que não tem este sinal e vi em outros lugares que tem
<thalesog> to tentando obter ajuda cara, mas ngm me responde
<Hertz> paulo, não vou saber te dizer o pra que do - no tar, mas funciona tanto com quanto sem
<paulo> ok
<paulo> obg
<paulo> qual a diferença do sudo su para o sudo -i
<jxdones01> Bom, eu instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS no meu computador. Instalei o drive da placa de video (GeForce 9400GT) e parece que está tudo tranquilo.
<jxdones01>  Porém, quando vou em Details > Graphics, aparece Driver: Unkown. Alguém sabe como resolver isso, se sim, gostaria de aprender.
<thalesog> oi
<thalesog> oi
<thalesog> oi
<thalesog> oi
<thalesog> o
<thalesog> https://p.twimg.com/Axuu1C5CQAEb2sE.jpg q erro é esse gente ? ta dando quando tento instalar o ubuntu nesse note: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<thalesog> https://p.twimg.com/Axuu1C5CQAEb2sE.jpg q erro é esse gente ? ta dando quando tento instalar o ubuntu nesse note: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<thalesog> https://p.twimg.com/Axuu1C5CQAEb2sE.jpg q erro é esse gente ? ta dando quando tento instalar o ubuntu nesse note: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=3&DetailID=488&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<kernel> problema na BIOS
<kernel> ta pedindo pra atualizar a sua bios
<kernel> :P
<thalesog> mas ta atualizado
<thalesog> a bios ta atualizada...
<kernel> tem alguma coisa errada nela
<kernel> que ta dizendo upgrade BIOS or force
<thalesog> eu tentei esse force
<thalesog> mas nao foi
<kernel> nao detectou o modulo ALI15X3
<kernel> modulo nao inserido
<thalesog> q modulo é esse ?
<kernel> nao sei :/
<kernel> só sei que o problema é nesse modulo e na sua BIOS que nao detectou ele
<kernel> e deu esse erro
<kernel> :/
<thalesog> e nao funciona :/
<kernel> sinceramente nunk tinha visto isso
<thalesog> o note é velho mesmo rsrs
<kernel> entao provavelmente sua BIOS nao consegui detectar esse modulo
<kernel> tem que dar um UPGRADE nela
<kernel> pra ela reconhecer
<thalesog> mas ja ta no up mais recente
<kernel> :/
<Daekdroom> Tenta bootar com o parâmetro force_addr=0xaddr
<Daekdroom> conforme pede na mensagem
<peregrinator_six> kernel: ?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> ja iria falar isso
<kernel> mais ele falou que ja tentou :/
<Daekdroom> Ah. Não tinha visto.
<kernel> peregrinator_six, fale aqui
<peregrinator_six> alguem poderia me ajudar ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090886/
<kernel> arquivo nao encontrado
<peregrinator_six> e...?!
<kernel> tem haver com o python
<kernel> na linha 79
<kernel> leia o arquivo de log
<kernel> Logged from file covergloobus.py, line 79
<kernel> as vezes o erro ta na sua cara, mais o brasileiro nao vai atraz de saber o que ele significa :/
<kernel> gosto do linux porcausa disso, todo erro ele da uma descrição ou um caminho de um log de registro desse erro, para justamente voce ir atras de ver onde que está errado e conserta-lo.
<kernel> Daekdroom, ta ai irmão?
<Daekdroom> Foi instalado de onde? PPA?
<kernel> Daekdroom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090891/ qual modulo essa placa wireless usb esta usando voce sabe me dizer?
<Daekdroom> Segundo o paste, nenhum.
<kernel> Daekdroom, como eu vejo qual modulo minha placa wireless está usando?
<kernel> ou qual driver esta usando que é a mesma coisa no linux
<Daekdroom> Hm. Me parece que o lsusb não mostra módulos.
<Daekdroom> Mas acho que pra essa placa é o rt3070sta
<kernel> ela nao tem no lsmod
<kernel> tem a rt2x00usb
<kernel> eu tenho quase certeza que é ela
<kernel> rt2x00usb               9044  1 rt2800usb
<paulo_> oi
<paulo_> alguém pode me explicar este comando
<paulo_> mv somedict.dict.dz somedict.dict.gz;gunzip somedict.dict.gz
<paulo_> o que ele faz
<paulo_> ?
<paulo_> sei que mv move
<paulo_> o restante?
<Hertz> paulo_,  esse comando está renomeando o arquivo somedict.dict.dz para somedict.dict.gz e depois extraindo o conteúdo do somedict.dict.gz com o gunzip
<paulo_> a primeira parte vem antes do ;
<paulo_> ?
<Hertz> paulo_, que mal lhe pergunte pq perguntou isso, foi só curiosidade em saber ou existe um motivo maior?
<paulo_> estou instalando um dicionario
<Hertz> paulo_, a primeira parte está renomeando o arquivo e a segunda extraindo ele
<paulo_> e vi este comando no tutorial
<paulo_> então ; separa duas ações num mesmo comando?
<paulo_> é isto?
<Hertz> na vdd separa dois comandos em uma mesma linha
<paulo_> mas não entendo onde o comando pede para renomear pois ele repete três vezes somedict.dict.dz
<Hertz> mv
<paulo_> pelo que sei mv é para mover
<paulo_> parece que entendi agora
<Hertz> o mv não apenas move o arquivo de uma pasta para outra, mas nesse caso "moveu" o conteúdo do arquivo  somedict.dict.dz  para o arquivo somedict.dict.gz
<paulo_> no final tem dz e no outro gz
<Hertz> exatamente
<paulo_> como tivesse convertendo de dz para gz
<paulo_> mas afinal o que é estas terminações dz e gz?
<Hertz> dz vem de dzip e gz de gzip
<Hertz> se eu não me engano
<paulo> ok
<paulo> então o gunzip descompacta o arquivo com extensão gz
<paulo> não a descompactador para dz?
<Hertz> isso
<paulo> há descompactador para o dz?
<Hertz> paulo, não sei
<paulo> Hertz o que eu queria era instalar um dicionario pelo terminal
<paulo> para funcionar pelo terminal
<paulo> tipo o comando depois a palavra enter e vim a resposta
<paulo> mas não consegui ainda
<Hertz> paulo, qual dicionário vc está tentando instalar e qual distro vc está usando?
<paulo> sdcv
<paulo> é este dicionario
<paulo> conforme este forum http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1171
<Hertz> paulo, qual erro que acontece quando vc tenta usar ele?
<paulo> estava tentando converte os dicionarios para dict para ele poder ler
<paulo> consegui agora
<paulo> vou mandar para pasta dele
<paulo> para poder testar agora
<paulo> pq tinha muito comando
<paulo> e sou novato em terminal
<paulo> mas estou aprendendo
<paulo> obg
<Hertz> paulo, de nada ^-^
<zeRopHan> To usando ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu
<zeRopHan> =D
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: he!
<zeRopHan> Como eu instalo um jogo no linux, baixei o heroes of newerth.sh agora faço o q?
<kernel> sh newerth.sh
<kernel> ou sudo sh newerth.sh
<zeRopHan> ok
<zeRopHan> kernel,  ta dizendo que ja ta instaldo
<zeRopHan> em um nao root
<zeRopHan> sera que eh por causa da instalação no windows?
<kernel> nao endendi
<kernel> :/
<zeRopHan> Heroes of Newerth Beta must be installed as a regular (non-root) user
<kernel> usa normal
<kernel> instala como user normal
<zeRopHan> comeh que sai de root
<kernel> exit
<zeRopHan> kernel,  pra eu abrir o jogo via comando seria como ?
<zeRopHan> sector@sectorcorp-14A4:~/HoN$ ls
<zeRopHan> base                          change_log_history.txt  editor.sh       hon_update-x86_64  libk2-x86_64.so  manifest.xml      vid_gl2-x86_64.so
<zeRopHan> ca-bundle.crt                 change_log.txt          game            hon-x86            libk2-x86.so     pci.ids           vid_gl2-x86.so
<zeRopHan> change_log_color_history.txt  compat_ignore.txt       hon.sh          hon-x86_64         libs-x86         tos.txt
<zeRopHan> change_log_color.txt          editor                  hon_update-x86  icon.png           libs-x86_64      uninstall-HoN.sh
<kernel> ./nomedoexecultavel
<zeRopHan> kernel,  tipo eu abro o jogo ou um arquivo qualquer, aquela tela preta tem que ficar aberta? pq quando fecho ela o programa fecha tb, e se eu apertar ctrl+x tb
<zeRopHan> ctrl+c
<kernel> bota pra rodar em background
<kernel> no final da linha de comando bota o &
<Rudolf> eu sugiro ler a doc do jogo
<Rudolf> mas é apenas uma sugestão
<paulo> oi
<paulo> alguém pode me ajudar em um comando do terminal que não estou entendendo o que está acontecendo
<paulo> ?
<kernel> fale o problema
<MarconM> paulo, diga
<kernel> Rudolf, dizae aquele negocio que tu falou, sobre os channels
<kernel> tinha mais 2 redes no mesmo canal
<paulo> quero copiar um arquivo
<paulo> usando este comando
<kernel> usa o cp paulo
<kernel> cp nomedoarquivo diretoriodestino
<paulo> sim
<paulo> sei
<paulo> mas aparece
<paulo> mv: o alvo "usrsharestardictdicAurelio_pt_pt.BGL" não é um diretório
<paulo> mas é
<kernel> mv é pra mover ou renomear
<paulo> pq cp não funciona?
<kernel> para diretorio tem que usar o cp -r diretorio diretoriodestino
<kernel> tem que ter o parametro -r de recursive
<paulo> mas quero copiar o arquivo e não o diretorio
<kernel> que é de traz pra frente
<kernel> paulo, qual erro da ?
<paulo> diz que não existe a pasta destino
<kernel> um dos dois nao existe
<kernel> ou voce ta digitando o comando errado
<paulo> paulo@paulotenorio;
<paulo> errei
<kernel> kkkk
<kernel> da um ls -l que voce vai ver se é diretorio ou nao
<paulo> paulo@paulotenorio:~$ sudo cd \usr\share\stardict\dic
<paulo> este comando entra na pasta dic?
<kernel> a barra ta ao contrario irmao
<kernel> é /
<paulo> sempre
<paulo> até para copiar?
<kernel> é cd /usr/share/
<kernel> sim
<kernel> claro
<paulo> ok
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehieiuehieuh
<Rudolf> essa foi boa
<kernel> aiuehiaheuhaieu
<Rudolf> kernel: +2 redes
<Rudolf> kernel: horrível
<Rudolf> kernel: explica-se
<paulo> concertei a barra , mas
<Rudolf> kernel: pode até não ser, mas é um bom motivo para suas quedas
<paulo> apareceu
<paulo> sudo: cd: comando não encontrado
<kernel> Rudolf, tu nao pediu pra eu scanear as redes
<kernel> apareceu 3 redes no canal 11 junto com a minha
<Rudolf> kernel: o kismet scaneia
<Rudolf> paulo: use apenas cd
<paulo> é isto
<paulo> vi
<paulo> sem o sudo entrou
<paulo> pq isto?
<kernel> sim
<Rudolf> paulo: provavelmente não tem sudo instalado
<paulo> Kernel depois de entrar fiz: ls enter, então apareceu ls: não foi possível abrir o diretório .: Permissão negada
<kernel> vish
<kernel> paulo, digita ls -l
<paulo> desculpa ai pessoal. Sei que pra vcs isto é coisa de criança, mas estou com vontade de aprender na medida que preciso.
<paulo> pq este -l ?
<kernel> list complete
<paulo> ok
<paulo> outra coisa
<paulo> mas fora do terminal
<paulo> como faço para copiar dentro do usr sem ser pelo terminal?
<Rudolf> paulo: se quer aprender não faça fora do terminal
<kernel> concordo
<paulo> tem uma pasta dentro do \usr\share\stardict\dic, ou seja, no dic que diz que não tenho permissão, isto quando quero abri-lá.
<kernel> pelo terminal é mais facil
<Rudolf> paulo: bom, vamos lá
<paulo> ok
<Rudolf> paulo: primeiro
<Rudolf> paulo: fora do seu diretorio home
<Rudolf> paulo: chuto /home/paulo
<kernel> essa barra nao existe no linux
<kernel> só existe /
<Rudolf> paulo: seu usuário não tem poder nenhum
<paulo> como assim chuto?
<kernel> ela so vai existir quando tem o caractere do espaço no nome da pasta
<Rudolf> paulo: chuto, pq EU não sei o nome do seu usuário
<paulo> sim
<Rudolf> paulo: chuto = suponho
<kernel> kkkk
<paulo> qual barra não existe
<paulo> do /home/paulo
<Rudolf> paulo: espera
<paulo> ok
<Rudolf> paulo: se vc fez ls -l
<Rudolf> paulo: viu algo do tipo
<paulo> estão se divertindo comigo né. rrssr. Não ligo. rsr
<kernel> paulo, jamais cara..
<kernel> relaxa
<Rudolf> paulo: eu to te ensinando
<paulo> estou relaxadissimo
<paulo> rs
<Rudolf> paulo: me diverti com a \ la em cima, pq é um erro comum
<Rudolf> paulo: -rw-r--r--   1 rodolfo users     59770 Jun 10 18:03 trabalho-eletrica.pdf
<paulo> sim
<Rudolf> paulo: esse é um arquivo lá em cima
<Rudolf> ops, aqui na minha pasta
<Rudolf> veja esses rw
<Rudolf> r é read
<Rudolf> w é write
<kernel> isso mesmo
<Rudolf> e quando tem x é de executable
<kernel> ou seja leitura e escrita
<Rudolf> veja também
<Rudolf> que tem 3 grupos
<paulo> e estes sinais de - ou dois deles --
<paulo> o que é isto
<Rudolf> rwxr-xr-x   1 rodolfo users      7875 Jun 24 14:21 teste*
<Rudolf> paulo: quando tem -, é pq não foi definido
<Rudolf> veja esse exemplo
<paulo> definido o que?
<paulo> para que não definir ou definir?
<Rudolf> paulo: quando tem -, é pq não foi definido a permissão
<Rudolf> rwx são permissões
<kernel> é permissao cara
<Rudolf> 3 grupos
<Rudolf> dono
<Rudolf> grupo
<Rudolf> outros
<Rudolf> no trabalho-eletrica.pdf
<Rudolf> rw-
<kernel> sim
<Rudolf> eu posso ler e escrever
<kernel> isso mesmo
<Rudolf> r--
<Rudolf> pessoas do meu grupo
<kernel> é ler
<Rudolf> podem apenas ler
<Rudolf> r-- pessoas fora do meu grupo também podem apenas ler
<Rudolf> agora em teste
<Rudolf> é um programinha em c já compilado
<Rudolf> rwx para mim
<Rudolf> ler, escrever e executar
<Rudolf> r-x e r-x para os outrs indicam que eles podem apenas ler e executar
<Rudolf> mas não podem modificar o arquivo
<Rudolf> paulo: entendeu essa parte
<kernel> quando tem t é o que mesmo Rudolf ?
<paulo> quando fiz sudo ls -l apareceu -rw-r--r-- 1 paulo paulo 0 Jul 14 01:16 Aurelio_pt_pt.dict
<kernel> ou s
<paulo> ainda muito pouco
<paulo> mas tenha paciencia comigo
<paulo> explica o comando que fiz
<paulo> que falei acima
<paulo> ESTE: quando fiz sudo ls -l apareceu -rw-r--r-- 1 paulo paulo 0 Jul 14 01:16 Aurelio_pt_pt.dict
<kernel> ele listou os arquivos de um certo diretorio
<Rudolf> kernel: é permissão especial, depois te explico
<paulo> só apareceu com sudo ls -l
<kernel> sim
<paulo> sem o sudo e sem o -l não apareceu
<paulo> pq
<kernel> porque é um parametro
<kernel> o -l é lista completa
<paulo> e o que é -rw-r--r-- 1 que não entendi ainda
<Rudolf> paulo: são apenas parâmetros do ls
<kernel> pra aparecer todas as informaçoes do arquivo
<paulo> sim
<kernel> permissoes e atributos
<paulo> vcs fazem praticamente tudo só no terminal?
<kernel> sim :)
<kernel> uso ambiente grafico mais as coisas so pelo terminal
<paulo> e antes do linux faziam tudo pelo ms-dos?
<kernel> eu nao
<kernel> brincava de edit
<kernel> kkkkkk
<paulo> rssrsr
<kernel> e doskey
<kernel> kkkkk
<paulo> aprendeu mas com o linux?
<kernel> fazia uns .bat
<kernel> logico
<kernel> muito mais
<paulo> hum
<kernel> é diferente cara
<paulo> melhor?
<kernel> ms-dos é da microsoft
<kernel> linux é sistema livre
<paulo> eu cheguei a mexer um pouco no ms-dos
<Rudolf> paulo: nunca usei windows para trabalho
<kernel> baseado em unix
<paulo> sim
<Rudolf> paulo: mas aprendi mais "prompt" com o linux mesmo
<paulo> entao sobre o -rw-r--r--
<Rudolf> paulo: http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<Rudolf> paulo: da uma lida
<paulo> como entender o que ele estão me dizendo
<paulo> ok
<kernel> r = read = leitura
<kernel> w = write = escrita
<kernel> x = executable = execução
<Rudolf> paulo: eu estava te explicando permissões, e é importante que entenda pq ao tentar instalar arquivos ou movê-los pelo pc
<Rudolf> paulo: tem que entender que só poderá fazer como root, que é o dono de todo o sistema
<Rudolf> paulo: jamais altere isso em sua máquina com o risco de você simplesmente ter que reinstalar
<Rudolf> paulo: o sudo, é uma janela que vc usa para executar como usuário comandos que somente o root poderia executar
<Rudolf> paulo: eu pessoalmente não uso muito o sudo, te recomendo o su, mas a escolha é sua
<Rudolf> paulo: a diferença que sudo vc ainda será seu usuário
<Rudolf> paulo: su, vc será root
<Rudolf> paulo: e precisa saber a senha de root
<Rudolf> paulo: é perigoso se vc se esquecer
<Rudolf> paulo: rm não é reversível no linux
<Rudolf> paulo: então cuidado ao usar su
<kernel> sim e OBS: só faça coisas como root, se for necessario mesmo
<kernel> pra nao deixar seu sistema vulneravel
<kernel> Rudolf, sim.. voltando para o nosso assunto..
<kernel> sobre os canais de frequencias
<kernel> tinha 2 pessoas fora eu usando no canal 11
<Rudolf> um
<kernel> 3 comigo.. ae eu troquei pro canal 5
<kernel> ficou filé
<kernel> ja um amigo meu me indicou eu por no canal 6 que era o menos usado
<kernel> e de melhor frequencia
<Rudolf> kernel: cara, vc só precisa verificar se tem aparelhos em sua casa que não usam a mesma frequencia do seu canal
<Rudolf> kernel: tipo telefone sem fio
<kernel> ah sim..
<kernel> eu só listei as redes
<kernel> nao soube configurar o kismet
<kernel> :/
<Rudolf> configurar?
<kernel> sim cara o arquivo dele
<kernel> no /etc/kismet.conf
<Rudolf> kernel: nao precisa alterar nada ali a não ser o source (dispositivo) e o gps de true para false
<kernel> mais o problema é esse nao encontrei essa parte do source
<kernel> encontrei umas linhas la com ncsource
<kernel> comentadas ainda com o #
<Rudolf> kernel: é essa
<Rudolf> kernel: mude para sua interface wireless
<kernel> calma ae
<Rudolf> wlan0
<kernel> # ncsource=interface:options
<kernel> # for example:
<kernel> # ncsource=wlan0
<kernel> # ncsource=wifi0:type=madwifi
<kernel> # ncsource=wlan0:name=intel,hop=false,channel=11
<kernel> tem essas linhas
<kernel> qual eu altero ?
<Rudolf> ncsource=wlan0
<Rudolf> basta isso
<kernel> descomento?
<Rudolf> ou copia
<kernel> deixa comentada?
<kernel> # ncsource=interface:options eu altero esse linha para ncsource=wlan Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> cara, veja
<Rudolf> ela quer saber apenas seu source
<Rudolf> coloque o source
<Rudolf> descomente, ou copie
<kernel> ah sim
<Rudolf> adicionando que foi modificado por vc um comentario
<Rudolf> sei la
<Rudolf> eu faço assim para futuros problemas
<kernel> só tirar o # do # ncsource=wlan0
<kernel> né
<Rudolf> uhum
<kernel> agora sim
<kernel> vou ver aqui
<Rudolf> se tiver no wireless cuidado que poooooode te derrubar
<kernel> tou na wireless
<kernel> :/
<kernel> é obrigado usar como root Rudolf ?
<kernel> eu adicionei meu usuario ao group kismet
<Rudolf> cara, tente como user
<Rudolf> mas as vezes por causa da placa mudar de estado nao funciona
<Rudolf> teste
<kernel> ok.
<kernel> ele ta tipo scaneando varias coisas
<kernel> e dando ERROR
<kernel> é normal?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> tem que ver qual o error
<kernel> ERROR: mac80211_setchannel() could not set channel 2 /2427 on interface
<Rudolf> kernel: é sua placa ou kernel
<Rudolf> kernel: mas consegue ver nivel de sinal
<Rudolf> kernel: ou os canais?
<kernel> apareceu alguns aqui
<kernel> mais é muito rapido
<kernel> =O
<kernel> Rudolf, ele criou varios arquivos aqui de log
<Rudolf> kernel: sim, o maior vc pode usar para quebrar senhas wep, INCLUSIVE
<kernel> :/
<kernel> Rudolf, ele criou uma nova interface virtual
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> mas só para ele
<kernel> wlan0mon: flags=4354<BROADCAST,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1
<kernel> e criou uns arquivos de txt aqui no meu diretorio
<Rudolf> kernel: tente abrir o maior arquivo com o wireshark
<kernel> 7.0kb
<kernel> vish nao tenho o wireshark aqui
<zeRopHan> sei que eh off toppic mas alguem sabe como atualiza gps
<zeRopHan> meu linux ficou todo branco aiuA
<zeRopHan> sera o que foi ;/
<paulo_> pessoal
<paulo_> voltei
<paulo_> o que é isto paulo@paulotenorio:/usr/share/stardict/dic$ wget http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> --2012-07-14 18:16:07--  http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> Resolvendo www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)... 187.45.193.227
<paulo_> Conectando-se a www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)|187.45.193.227|:80... conectado.
<paulo_> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<paulo_> Tamanho: 39765 (39K) [text/html]
<paulo_> linuxpermissoes.php: Permissão negada
<paulo_> Não foi possível escrever em “linuxpermissoes.php” (Permissão negada).
<paulo_> paulo@paulotenorio:/usr/share/stardict/dic$ sudo wget http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> [sudo] password for paulo:
<paulo_> --2012-07-14 18:16:19--  http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> Resolvendo www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)... 187.45.193.227
<paulo_> Conectando-se a www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)|187.45.193.227|:80... conectado.
<paulo_> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<paulo_> Tamanho: 39765 (39K) [text/html]
<paulo_> Salvando em: “linuxpermissoes.php”
<paulo_> 100%[======================================>] 39.765       158K/s   em 0,2s
<paulo_> 2012-07-14 18:16:19 (158 KB/s) - “linuxpermissoes.php” salvo [39765/39765]
<paulo_> salvando em: "linuxpermissoes.php"
<paulo_> ????
<paulo_> digitei: paulo@paulotenorio:/usr/share/stardict/dic$ wget http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> --2012-07-14 18:16:07--  http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> Resolvendo www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)... 187.45.193.227
<paulo_> Conectando-se a www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)|187.45.193.227|:80... conectado.
<paulo_> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<paulo_> Tamanho: 39765 (39K) [text/html]
<paulo_> linuxpermissoes.php: Permissão negada
<paulo_> Não foi possível escrever em “linuxpermissoes.php” (Permissão negada).
<paulo_> paulo@paulotenorio:/usr/share/stardict/dic$ sudo wget http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> [sudo] password for paulo:
<paulo_> --2012-07-14 18:16:19--  http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> Resolvendo www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)... 187.45.193.227
<paulo_> Conectando-se a www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)|187.45.193.227|:80... conectado.
<paulo_> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<paulo_> Tamanho: 39765 (39K) [text/html]
<paulo_> Salvando em: “linuxpermissoes.php”
<paulo_> 100%[======================================>] 39.765       158K/s   em 0,2s
<paulo_> 2012-07-14 18:16:19 (158 KB/s) - “linuxpermissoes.php” salvo [39765/39765]
<paulo_> errei
<paulo_> digitei
<paulo_> sudo wget http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> e apareceu
<paulo_> --2012-07-14 18:16:19--  http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> Resolvendo www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)... 187.45.193.227
<paulo_> Conectando-se a www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)|187.45.193.227|:80... conectado.
<paulo_> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<paulo_> Tamanho: 39765 (39K) [text/html]
<paulo_> Salvando em: “linuxpermissoes.php”
<paulo_> 100%[======================================>] 39.765       158K/s   em 0,2s
<paulo_> 2012-07-14 18:16:19 (158 KB/s) - “linuxpermissoes.php” salvo [39765/39765]
<paulo_> alguém pode me ajudar a entender isto
<MrBoss> paulo_
<paulo_> oi
<paulo_> vc pode me explicar isto
<paulo_> --2012-07-14 18:16:19--  http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> Resolvendo www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)... 187.45.193.227
<paulo_> Conectando-se a www.infowester.com (www.infowester.com)|187.45.193.227|:80... conectado.
<paulo_> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<paulo_> Tamanho: 39765 (39K) [text/html]
<paulo_> Salvando em: “linuxpermissoes.php”
<MrBoss> vc baixou o aquiovo linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> 100%[======================================>] 39.765       158K/s   em 0,2s
<paulo_> 2012-07-14 18:16:19 (158 KB/s) - “linuxpermissoes.php” salvo [39765/39765]
<MrBoss> paulo_
<paulo_> sim
<MrBoss> não precisa colar denovo
<MrBoss> chega de flood
<MrBoss> vc baixou o aquiovo linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> mas como vou lê-lo a partir do terminal
<MrBoss> pico linuxpermissoes.php - ou vi linuxpermissoes.php
<MrBoss> se estiver usando o ubuntu com gnome gedit linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> ok
<paulo_> mas o linux permissoes.php foi para que pasta?
<MrBoss> onde vc digitou o comando
<MrBoss> digite pwd
<MrBoss> e veja o caminho
<paulo_> ok
<MrBoss> provavelamente se vc só abriu o terminal e digitou WGET deve estar na pasta /home/LOGIN
<paulo_> entendi
<paulo_> não tem como abrir a partir do terminal para abrir no mozilla?
<MrBoss> tem
<MrBoss> vc vai na sua pasta onde está o arquivo e abre com dois cliques
<MrBoss> vc vai perceber que o icone do arquivo vai ser o mesmo do ff
<paulo_> mas pelo terminal?
<MrBoss> não
<MrBoss> pelo gnome
<MrBoss> paulo_ qual distribuição do linux vc usa ?
<paulo_> ubuntu 12.04
<paulo_> o que é CTCP VERSION de MrBoss
<MrBoss> então do lado direito vc não tem o segundo icone que abre sua pasta particular?
<paulo_> tenho
<paulo_> mas queria fazer pelo terminal
<paulo_> para aprender
<MrBoss> pelo terminal vc vai visualizar todo o código fonte do arquivo
<paulo_> é
<paulo_> queria só o conteudo para leitura
<MrBoss> vai ser muito ruim para ler
<MrBoss> para poder ler use o firefox
<paulo_> vc conhece o dicionario sdcv?
<MrBoss> não
<paulo_> hum
<MrBoss> qual a dúvida?
<paulo_> eu instalei ele
<paulo_> baixei o dicionario aurelio com extensão BGL
<paulo_> e depois passei para o dict
<paulo_> para o programa sdcv ler
<paulo_> e passei tudo como esta no tutorial
<paulo_> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1171
<paulo_> digito sdcv seguido da palavra que quero o significado
<paulo_> mas não funciona
<paulo_> aparece como não tivesse o dicionario
<MrBoss> se eu não me engano vc teria que baixar uma base de dados também não°
<MrBoss> ?
<paulo_> já baixei
<paulo_> o coloque na pasta /usr/share/stardict/dic
<paulo_> como está no tutorial
<paulo_> coloquei tanto com extensão dict e BGL
<paulo_> os dois
<paulo_> já o modo gráfico o Goldendict
<paulo_> está funcionando
<paulo_> onde puxei a base de dados e funcionou
<paulo_> mas o sdcv não
<MrBoss> eu nunca instalei este dicionário
<paulo_> ok
<paulo_> o pessoal daqui trabalham com informática?
<MrBoss> muitos sim
<paulo_> e vc
<Hertz> Noite o/
<Hertz> paulo_,
<Hertz> confere se o sdcv está reconhecendo o dicionário que vc está tentando usar
<Hertz> paulo_, digita no terminal:sdcv -l
<paulo_> apareceu: Dictionary's name   Word count
<paulo_> Hertz_, o que quer dizer isto.
<Hertz> paulo_, só isso?
<paulo_> sim
<paulo_> só Dictionary's name   Word count
<Hertz> paulo_, ele não está reconhecendo os dicionários
<Hertz> quando vc faz: ls -la /usr/share/stardict/dic
<Hertz> o que aparece? se der mais de 3 linhas cola aqui --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e passa só o link no canal
<paulo_> vou fazer
<paulo_> apareceu somente com o sudo o seguinte:
<paulo_> paulo@paulotenorio:~$ sudo ls -la /usr/share/stardict/dic
<paulo_> [sudo] password for paulo:
<paulo_> total 21732
<paulo_> drwx--x--x 2 root  root      4096 Jul 14 18:16 .
<paulo_> drwxr-xr-x 6 root  root      4096 Jul 14 00:38 ..
<paulo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root         0 Jul 14 14:44 Aurelio_pt_pt.babylon
<paulo_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root  root  22198956 Jul 14 14:40 Aurelio_pt_pt.BGL
<paulo_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 paulo paulo        0 Jul 14 01:46 Aurelio_pt_pt.dict
<paulo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root         0 Jul 14 14:42 Aurelio_pt_pt.idx
<paulo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root       107 Jul 14 14:41 Aurelio_pt_pt.ifo
<paulo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root     39765 Jul 14 18:16 linuxpermissoes.php
<paulo_> não entendo estas duas colunas root root
<Hertz> paulo_, eu pedi pra não colar mais de 3 linhas no canal :s
<paulo_> hum
<Hertz> é contra as regras do canal
<paulo_> sim
<paulo_> ok
<paulo_> não sabia
<paulo_> ok
<Hertz> está no tópico :D
<paulo_> falta de atenção não me lembro que vc falou isto
<paulo_> ok
<paulo_> eae?
<Hertz> paulo_, sem problemas, não repetindo já tá tranquilo ^-^
<paulo_> mas o quer dizer o que apareceu pelo comando ls -la, permissões já li e estou entendendo, mas estas duas colunas com root root, e uma linha que tem paulo paulo. O que é?
<Hertz> usuário e grupo
<paulo_> hum
<Hertz> por exemplo o Aurelio_pt_pt.babylon é um arquivo do usuário root e do grupo root
<Hertz> *que pertence ao grupo root
<paulo_> hum
<paulo_> como em permissões?
<Hertz> são permissões
<paulo_> sim
<paulo_> mas já não há em  drwx--x--x
<Hertz> paulo_, como vc fez para converter o BGL?
<paulo_> para que então duas colunas com informações root root
<paulo_> no Goldendict
<paulo_> tem um menu
<Hertz> pq a primeira coluna só te diz quais as permissões do arquivo, não te diz quem é o dono do arquivo
<paulo_> editar depois Dictionaries
<paulo_> eita
<paulo_> não é assim
<paulo_> errei
<paulo_> pelo terminal
<paulo_> vou ver o comando aqui
<paulo_> Hertz_, quer dizer a primeira coluna
<paulo_> stardict-editor
<paulo_> em Browse
<paulo_> selicione o arquivo extensão BGL
<paulo_> depois clique em Compile
<paulo_> escolhendo a opção BGL do lado do botão compile
<paulo_> ai passa para dict
<paulo_> em alguns casos tem fazer novamente a mesma coisa para extensão Babylon para depois passsar para dict
<paulo_> Hertez_, então vc viu a solução para funcionar o dicionario?
<paulo_> o sdcv
<paulo_> ?
<paulo_> Eu uso o arquivo Aurelio_pt_pt.dict para o Goldendict e funciona, mas para o sdcv não que quero ele para usar pelo terminal.
<Rudolf> paulo_: sabe se é compatível?
<paulo_> não tenho certeza
<paulo_> segui este tutorial http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1171
<paulo_> cade vcs Hertz e Rudolf?
<Hertz> paulo_, esse tutorial não ensina a converter os dicionários :s
<paulo_> sim
<paulo_> aprendi através de outro tutorial
<paulo_> este
<paulo_> http://zeribeiropena.wordpress.com/2011/03/21/dicionario-houaiss-e-babylon-no-kindle/
<rogerio> boa noite pessoal eu  atualizei  os drives do meu not e os icones do unity desapareceram, alguém tem alguma idea do porque?
<paulo> cade o pessoal
<paulo> não consigo fazer funcionar o meu dicionario sdcv
<Rudolf> tamo na vida real, se pá volto depois
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-15
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera
<Hertz> OliveiraBorges, e ae o/
<sistematico> Boa.
<Aslam> oi
<sistematico> Aslam: João?
<Aslam> sim
<sistematico> Tudo bem?
<Aslam> tudo e vc?
<sistematico> Tambem!
<sistematico> Aslam: Tentando programar alguma coisa, mas não é fácil.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Sou lento pra aprender.
<Aslam> =D
<Aslam> ta começando agora no mundo linux?
<sistematico> Aslam: Comecei em 1999.
<sistematico> Aslam: Uso Linux raramente hoje em dia.
<Aslam> pq?
<sistematico> Aslam: Eu comecei a usar outros sistemas.
<sistematico> Aslam: Mas ainda uso! =)
<Aslam> legal
<Aslam> eu comecei em 2006 só que fiquei em idas e vindas
<Aslam> confesso que ainda sou dependente do windows
<Aslam> por questões acadêmicas
<sistematico> Aslam: É? Estuda o que?
<Aslam> ciência da computação
<sistematico> Te obrigam a usar Windows na faculdade? :D
<Aslam> infelizmente não é prática constante em meu curso o uso de ferramentas open source
<sistematico> Bah..
<Aslam> um exemplo
<Aslam> uma matéria de eng. de software
<Aslam> que cursei esse termo
<Aslam> nos obrigava a desenvolver um sistema
<Aslam> em c#
<Aslam> usando visual studio
<Aslam> acabei deixando windows instalado na máquina pra usar em dual boot
<Aslam> alguém ai conhece o movimento zeitgeist?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Aslam: Mas você pode desenvolver em C# sem o Visual Studio.
<Aslam> sim
<Aslam> só que fiquei imaginando que daria dor de cabeça
<Aslam> no momento de apresentar o proj por exemplo
<Aslam> ou de enviar o proj
<Aslam> e ela não conseguir rodar no pc dela
<Aslam> essa professora ainda é meio tapada
<Aslam> qual ide eu poderia utilizar para c#?
<sistematico> Geany, é bem crú, mas pra um programador experiente funciona bem.
<sistematico> Não é nem IDE, é um Editor.
<sistematico> IDE talvez o Monodevelop.
<Aslam> e no momento de abrir esse projeto no visual studio ocorrem muitos conflitos?
<sistematico> Aslam: Não tenho idéia.
<Aslam> vou testar depois
<sistematico> Aslam: Tem que ficar "veiaco" com os includes <windows.h> da vida.
<Aslam> vc trabalha com software livre?
<sistematico> Se tu importar livrarias específicas de um S.O. é óbvio que não vai funcionar em outro :)
<sistematico> Eu sou um "curioso".
<licensed> livrarias? kkkkkkk
<sistematico> Minha área de atuação independe de computador :)
<Aslam> =D
<Aslam> perguntei pois me formo ano que vem
<sistematico> Bibliotecas.
<Aslam> e queria muito atuar com algo do tipo
<sistematico> licensed: Ambas trabalham com papel. e ponto final.
<licensed> sistematico, livraria tem a ver com dinheiro e comércio
<sistematico> Aslam: Onde mora?
<Aslam> Presidente Prudente interior de SP
<Aslam> e vc?
<sistematico> Campo Grande / MS, uns 1.000KM de você, senão ia encaixar você num emprego "fera"..
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Aqui é escasso quem programa algo.
<Aslam> oloco
<Aslam> é perto
<Aslam> moro no oeste de sp
<Aslam> tenho tios ai
<Aslam> =D
<Aslam> ano passado fiquei 1 mes
<Aslam> ai
<sistematico> É, exagerei, uns 600KM só :)
<sistematico> 1.000KM é de SP capital.
<sistematico> Aí dá 1.000 certinho.
<Pskol> garoto de programa ganha bem em MS
<sistematico> Pskol: isso
<Aslam> 458km daqui até campo grande
<Aslam> =P
<sistematico> Pskol: Principalmente se o programa dele for "quente".
<sistematico> Algo como Python ou Haskell é muito bem vindo aqui.
<Pskol> aehuheuw
<sistematico> Python eu até arrisco alguma coisa, mas Haskell é surreal.
<sistematico> Coisa de maluco programar naquela linguagem.
<sistematico> Serviço pra preso.
<Aslam> não programei em nenhuma das duas ainda
<sistematico> Aslam: Python é muito legal, agora Haskell, eu to fora.
<sistematico> Num entendo nada.
<Pskol> quero ver vc programar em Brainfuck
<Pskol> heuwheuauwhe
<sistematico> Aslam: Entende bem de C?
<sistematico> Pskol: Foi longe..
<Aslam> razoável
<sistematico> Pskol: Portugol já viu?
<Aslam> java
<Aslam> c#
<Pskol> nao..
<sistematico> Aslam: Leu algum livro?
<sistematico> Aslam: Sobre C?
<Aslam> sim
<sistematico> Qual?
<Aslam> Estruturas de Dados usando C
<Aslam> tanenbaum ou tenenbaum
<Aslam> sempre confundo os dois =D
<Aslam> consultei outros já
<Aslam> mas o que mais me recordo é esse
<Aslam> além das disciplinas de algoritmos básicos do meu curso
<sistematico> Comprei o C: Completo e Total.
<Aslam> serem todas em C
<sistematico> Li duas vezes e não entendi porra nenhuma.
<Aslam> uhasuhhusauhas
<sistematico> :-|
<Aslam> num lembro muito dele
<Aslam> mas o que te falei
<Aslam> é bem didático
<sistematico> Fiquei impressionado com uma parada que tinha nesse livro..
<Aslam> o q ?
<sistematico> Um negócio de "Ponteiro Selvagem"!!
<sistematico> Tu já ouviu falar disso aí?
<Aslam> sim
<Aslam> huasuhashusa
<sistematico> é véio!
<Aslam> q ele fala
<Aslam> q pode
<Aslam> causar transtornos
<sistematico> Tipo assim pointer* algumacoisa
<Aslam> se os ponteiros não forem bem tratados
<Aslam> pelo programador
<Aslam> q C permite esse tipo de coisa
<Aslam> como a linguagem te dá liberdade
<Aslam> cabe ao programador usar bem essa liberdade
<Aslam> é algo do tipo q ele fla
<sistematico> Vixe, eu fiquei com medo heim!
<Aslam> eu entendi o conceito
<sistematico> Linguagem do capeta, to fora..
<Aslam> mas na prática
<Aslam> sei lá
<sistematico> Aslam: Agora Python é bem mais suave.
<Aslam> já ouvi fla
<Aslam> andei olhando a sintaxe e talz
<sistematico> Aslam: C é muito hardcore pra mim, dou conta não..
<Aslam> mas nd prático ainda
<Aslam> como te disse
<Aslam> eu até que dou conta
<Aslam> por q minha base
<Aslam> veio de C
<sistematico> Aslam: Vamos ver né, vou correr atrás desse livro que tu falou aí.
<Aslam> primeira linguagem q vi foi Pascal em seguida C
<Aslam> alguém ai sabe me dizer se toda vez q eu entrar aqui no IRC
<Aslam> devo "logar" com meu usuário
<Aslam> registrei ele
<sistematico> Aslam: Tá usando qual cliente?
<Aslam> xchat
<sistematico> Aslam: A sintaxe é assim: /nickserv identify senha
<sistematico> *Eu acho*
<sistematico> Aslam: Mas com o X-Chat tu deixa automático.
<sistematico> Aslam: Quer configurar agora?
<sistematico> Aslam: Quer que eu te ajude?
<sistematico> Bem, vou sair ali pra fumar e volto em 10 minutos.
<Aslam> blz
<Aslam> boa fumada
<sistematico> Movimento Zeitgeist - movimento social global que promove a união da espécie humana.
<sistematico> É isso que tu tava falando?
<sistematico> Interessantíssimo.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<sistematico> Achei bem legal essa parada.
<Aslam> sim
<Aslam> eu comecei a pesquisar sobre o assunto recentemente
<Aslam> fiquei impressionado
<Aslam> veio de encontro a várias coisas que sempre pensei
<Aslam> me fez refletir sobre alguns comportamentos
<Aslam> meus
<Aslam> um aspecto que achei interessante é que esse projeto tem muito a ver
<Aslam> com software livre
<Aslam> eles apoiam inclusive o uso
<sistematico> Achei bem legal a idéia.
<sistematico> Muito interessante mesmo, vou ler mais sobre o assunto.
<Aslam> tem 3 vídeos no youtube
<Aslam> legendados
<sistematico> Vou dar uma saída.
<sistematico> Formatar esse PC.
<sistematico> Já já eu volto.
<Aslam> blz
<Aslam> t+
<Aslam> se eu sair antes
<Aslam> a gente se encontra aqui vou entrar sempre agora
<sistematico> Beleza..
<sistematico> Tô sempre por aqui tambem.
<sistematico> Aslam: Abraço!
<Aslam> abraço man t+
<ewerton> O que significa a extensão .sh
<DavyS> ewerton, .sh = shell
<ewerton> ficheiro e arquivo é a mesma coisa?
<DavyS> ewerton, ficheiro é pasta
<ewerton> é correto eu falar que arquivos executaveis do linux é .sh, .deb e run? ou arquivos executaveis são somente .exe do windows?
<DavyS> ewerton, primeiro programas do windows (.exe) não vão executar no linux (a menos que você use um programa chamado wine que faz isso), segundo no linux pra um arquivo ser executável não depende de extensão, ele tem que ter permissão
<mhayk> Alguem ae tem alguma solução para não dar mais problemas com initramfs ... ?
<Aslam> Olá, alguém ai colabora com algum projeto open source?
<jxdones01> As funções do botão direto do mouse não estão funcionando, e o selecionar do esquerdo também não. Alguém poderia me ajudar a resolver esse problema?
<paulo> o que vcs acham do tablet Nexus 7?
<jxdones01> Consegui consertar o erro. Utilizei o Ubuntu Tweak.
<Hertz> jxdones01++
<jxdones01> Para consertar é preciso Abrir o Ubuntu Tweak > Tweaks > Desktop Icons > Show desktop icons.
<jxdones01> É só fazer isso :)
<atalaia>  ola sou novo em linux, gostaria de saber se roda jogo como o gran turismo 5? instalei o ubuntu 12.04..
<paulo> como faço para baixar e instalar o virtual box pelo terminal?
<atalaia> baxei o kernel 3.4, mas nao consigo instalar., esta dando erro. parece que tem a ver com o grub. alguem me ajuda?
<Hertz> paulo, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-virtualbox-no-ubuntu
<padder> Ei pessoal uma ajuda?
<padder> Estou tendo problemas com minha placa wireless, provavelmente com o "driver"
<padder> o modulo é o ath9k, ele reconheçe o sinal muito baixo das redes wireless
<padder> mas eu estou do lado do roteador wireless
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> dá para configurar meu cooler para fazer menos barulho
<Arkns> Pessoal, nao é sobre ubuntu... mas se alguém puder ajudar... alguém sabe onde posso conseguir informação sobre se posso usar ou não um framework no trabalho? um lugar que se pode tirar dúvida se o fato de ser gpl v3 quer dizer q posso desenvolver e por  uma aplicação em uso na web e tal...
<paladinn> esse ai usa oxy
<annakamilla> alguem pode me dar uma indicação de um note bom que tenha linux pré instalado??
<xGrind> dell?
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<Geowany> Oi galera! Gostaria de saber quais docks vocês usam.
<ewerton> boa noite pessoal
<ewerton> Estou criando um blog sobre Linux, para ver se consigo ganhar com anuncios em cima dele, gostaria de saber a opinião de você se estou indo bem com o conteúdo do mesmo.
<ewerton> http://conteudolinux.blogspot.com.br/
<ewerton> Ainda é inicio, estou criando conteúdo.
<licensed> alguem indica algum programa pra eu capturar (e se possível gravar) um video que vem por uma captura usb ja esta no /video0
<atalaia> boa noite, ola baxei o jogo speed-dreams..direto do site agora nao consigo instalar.. sou novo em linux me de uma forca ai...
<atalaia> nao entendo essa parte de abrir a pasta e extrair..
<atalaia> ja procurei nos foruns no google , e nao consigui nem um resultado
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-08
<Kell> Boa noite a todos.
<antonioluz> como aumento o tempo do dual boot no ubuntu ?
<josias> baixei esta versão porem esta dando erro
<josias> que fazer
<josias> baixei a ultima versao 2 vezes na instalação esta dando erro logo no inicio
<josias> que fazer
<dexteer> fala galera
<SanPedro> http://oglobo.globo.com/mundo/nsa-cia-mantiveram-em-brasilia-equipe-para-coleta-de-dados-filtrados-de-satelite-8949723
<SanPedro> ;-)
<zerax> ^^
<zerax> o/
<soniadocarmo> porque meu ubuntu nao instala o facebook?
<eliezerb> soniadocarmo, Se refere ao aplicativo do Facebook?
<eliezerb> soniadocarmo, Facebook Chat?
<soniadocarmo> e o facebook
<soniadocarmo> o menino perto de casa instalou aki por 100 reais mais nao funciona
<soniadocarmo> e ele disse que vocês que vao resolver
<eliezerb> soniadocarmo, A página do facebook podes acessar utilizando o firefox
<eliezerb> soniadocarmo, www.facebook.com
<gustavo> Olá, como eu faço pra configurar as permissões de um usuário não administrador?
<hggdh> gustavo: o que, exatamente, desejas fazer?
<Dayane> oi meu not esta com windows e gostaria de voltar para o linux como faço??
<Dayane> ele veio de fabrica linux e formatei para windows 7 agora quero linux orignal, como faço??
<CyL> Dayane: Faça o download da ISO do site www.ubuntu-br.org e proceda a instalação
<Dayane>  oi meu not esta com windows e gostaria de voltar para o linux como faço?? [14:39] <Dayane> ele veio de fabrica linux e formatei para windows 7 agora quero linux orignal, como faço??
<CyL> Dayane: Existem diversos tutoriais na internet que podem lhe auxiliar na tarefa
<Dayane> blz bigadu
<simone> como faço pra instalr no meu computador
<simone> sem o windows
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<CyL> simone: Vc tem que criar uma mídia de instalação
<simone> ja tentei mas nao le
<CyL> simone: Tente um liveusb
<simone> vou tentar obrigada
<hggdh> ujjain: some days ago you posted a question here about the meaning of some sentences in Portuguese. Did you get an answer?
<ujjain> hggdh, yeah! :) thanks
<hggdh> ujjain: yw
<mapreduce> ujjain: Eu estou aprendendo portugues por duolingo, e voce?
<dberg> mapreduce: voce usa o canal #java? acho que ja' conversamos por la'.
<ujjain> mapreduce, eu uso sharedtalk, mas nao e para aprender
<ujjain> so practicair
<ujjain> eu prefiro aprender portugues practicando do que pasar muito tempo aprendendo, eu sou preguicoso, mas ainda gosto do meu progresso.
<mapreduce> dberg: sim, e outros de programacao
<dberg> mapreduce: ah sim, acho que conversamos em #scala em algum momento tambem.
<hggdh> shalom02
<ismael> olá
<CyL> Guest71102: Olá
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-09
<Rafael_Dias> Boa noite Galera!!!
<Rafael_Dias> preciso da ajuda de vcs
<Rafael_Dias> !!!!
<zerax> boa noite
<Ernandes> boa
<Joao> Alguem pode me ajudar em uma duvida minha ?
<Joao> tem alguem online para me ajudar ?
<Joao> Alguem ai ?
<xGrind> Joao, eae
<Joao> Opa
<Joao> voce pode me dizer se meus drivers sao ou nao compativeis com o linux
<Joao> to com duvida se o drive do monitor e impressora vao ser compativeis
<xGrind> Joao, linux usa drivers genericos, e nao os q você usa pra windows
<Joao> tipo assim, falei pra um amigo meu que eu iria mudar de sistema operacional
<Joao> ai ele me perguntou se meus drivers eram compativeis com o linux e tal
<Joao> por que um colega meu mudou pro linux mas nao conseguiu usar a internet por que o driver da antena nao foi compativel
<Joao> ai ele teve que mudar o cabeamento da antena e tal
<xGrind> Joao, faz o seguinte. grava o Ubuntu num pendrive e testa ele . Se rodar de boa, você instala
<Joao> é dificil instalar no pen ? .. por que eu nao sei
<xGrind> Joao, facil. ja tem a iso do Ubuntu?
<Joao> tenho nao
<Joao> onde eu posso baixar ?
<xGrind> entao baixae. sua maquina tem qts de memoria ram?
<Joao> 2 gb
<Joao> 2Gb de ram e 500 de HD
<xGrind> Joao, aqui tb tem 2gb de ram e eu prefiro usar o Xubuntu por ser mais leve
<Joao> sei, eu ia intalar a versao mais atualizada do linux aqui em casa
<Joao> ate por que eu nao iria ter o trabalho de instalar ela .. quem iria instalar era um professor meu
<Joao> mais falei pra ele antes que iria ver a compatibilidade com o linux
<Joao> tipo como voce falou que eu olhasse pelo pen-driver
<xGrind> eu recomendo instalar o 12.04 por ser mais estavel, e ter suporte de 5 anos. você tem atualizaçoes ate 2017
<xGrind> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Joao> esse link que voce me mandou.. é o que eu vou baixar para por no pendriver ?
<xGrind> é a iso do xubuntu.
<Joao> ok
<Joao> vou baixar aqui
<Joao> 32 ou 64 bits ?
<xGrind> 32
<Joao> baixando
<Joao> nossa, é muito grande o iso
<Joao> aqui em casa vai demorar umas 3 horas
<Joao> pra baixar
<Joao> Grind
<Joao> o Wine roda todos os programas do Windows ?
<xGrind> Joao, a maioria. mas nao sao todos q ficam bons
<xGrind> ja vi cara rodando ate Line Age pelo wine na internet  :D
<Joao> humm, entendi
<Joao> depois que eu baixar o iso .. o que eu faço ?
<samurai_pilgrim> Joao: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/dicas-de-coisas-para-fazer-depois-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-13-04/
<Joao> vlw
<Thiaguinho> será que todo programa para windows, roda no linux mediante a utilização do wine??? :|
<Thiaguinho> mediante utilização do "wine"?
<ivanbajr> nao
<Jean> rç
<zerax> tem como eu modificar como quero distribuir minha internet no ubuntu? por ex. 10% pra downloads no firefox , 10% pro irc, 80% para outras funções, etc
<sigans> eu
<sigans> prezados, alguém aqui poderia me dizer se existe a possibilidade de se utilizar o gnome 2 no ubuntu 12lts
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia gale
<Emilio_Eiji> galera
<Guspex> Bom dia, alguém poderia me auxiliar
<Guspex> estou precisando de uma placa wireless PCI para o Ubuntu
<Guspex> alguém sabe algum modelo bom???
<ivanbajr> tp link
<Guspex> Alguém por favor????
<Guspex> mas tu sabe me dizer o modelo ivanbajr?
<hggdh> Guspex: ivanbajr já te respondeu, acima
<Guspex> preciso do modelo hggdh
<hggdh> Guspex: não o sei. Mas eu, pessoalmente, iria para placas wireless baseadas nos chips da Intel
<Guspex> pois eh
<hggdh> Guspex: e não conheço o mercado brasileiro
<Guspex> só que no site das fabricantes dizem que dá, já comprei 2 placas porem nenhuma funcionou
<hggdh> Guspex: especificamente, placas baseadas nos ralink e nos broadcom são sempre problematicas
<Guspex> entao, comprei uma ralink e uma d-link
<Guspex> eu tenho uma aqui comigo agora, chipset ralink 5360
<Guspex> fabrinca da placa D-link modelo DWA - 525
<Guspex> só que não consigo instalar ela.
<Guspex> não consigo fazer comunicar nem axar ela no sistema.
<Guspex> com certeza tbm é pelo fato de eu não saber utilizar o ubunto corretamente
<hggdh> Guspex: rode um 'lspci', e coloque a saída em um pastebin
<Guspex> consigo com vcs algum tutorial pra instalar ela
<hggdh> !pastebin | Guspex
<ubotu-br> Guspex: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<ivanbajr> sempre comprei tp link sem problema
<ivanbajr> Uma ajuda: Até 2012 com o ubuntu 12.10 minhas webcam usb pegava uma beleza. Mas agora com o 13.04 nada de webcam usb
<ivanbajr> já peguei diversos modelos e nada.
<ivanbajr> Alguém já passou por isso?
<hggdh> ivanbajr: uma das minhas máquinas tem uma webcam da Microsoft; estou a rodar o 13.10, e funciona
<Guspex> eu tenho a versão 11.04
<hggdh> Guspex: 11.04 não mais é suportada. Seria provavelmente uma boa ideia fazer um upgrade para a 12.04, onde terás 5 anos de suporte
<ivanbajr> Não comprei "microsoft" com medo de não compativel.
<hggdh> ivanbajr: eu arrisquei na época, precisava de uma camera, e esta estava com um preço imbatível -- $15.
<ivanbajr> Ok. Vou ver isto. Mas de qualquer forma fica a questão da mudança de não reconhecer.
<hggdh> este é um problema.
<ivanbajr> preço de webcam em joão pessoa http://www.qualitech.info/resultado-busca.php?q=webcam&categoria=
<ivanbajr> modelos de placa pc wirelless http://www.qualitech.info/resultado-busca.php?q=placa+wi+fi&categoria=
<Natali> oi pessoal eu queria ajuda
<ivanbajr> escreve
<Natali> desde que reinstalei meu ubuntu 13.04, nao consigo instalar programas nem instalar pacotes sempre da erro
<Natali> atualizar pacotes*
<hggdh> Natali: qual o erro -- exatamente?
<Natali> vou mandar
<ivanbajr> sudo apt-get update
<ivanbajr> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hggdh> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Só 'upgrade' não é suficiente.
<ivanbajr> para atualizar pacotes???
<Natali> installArchives() failed: Setting up apt (0.9.7.7ubuntu4) ... ERROR: Can't find the archive-keyring Is the ubuntu-keyring package installed? dpkg: error processing apt (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already Errors were encountered while processing:  apt Error in function:  Setting up apt (0.9.7.7ubuntu4) ... ERROR: Ca
<Natali> da esse erro ate se eu tentar desinstalar algum programa
<hggdh> Natali: use pastebin para este tipo de saída.
<hggdh> Natali: em um terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<Natali> ok
<Natali> nao da certo olha só HGGdh natali@natali-C14CR01:~$ apt-get install ubuntu-keyring E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada) E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root? natali@natali-C14CR01:~$
<hggdh> !pastebin | Natali
<ubotu-br> Natali: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<hggdh> Natali: não vou ler esta confusão que me apareceu. Use pastebin.
<ivanbajr> Uma obs
<ivanbajr> Natali no terminal escreve antes do comando a palavra "sudo"
<ivanbajr> exemplo sudo apt-get autoremove
<Natali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858469/
<Natali> ta ai o erro
<Dienes> Bom dia, alguem poderia me auxiliar na instalação de uma placa wireless?
<Dienes> Não entendo de linux.
<Dienes> alguém?
<ivanbajr> tem a placa?
<ivanbajr> tens a placa?
<Dienes> tenho uma placa wireless da D-link modelo DWA-525, chipser Ralink 5360
<ivanbajr> Qual sua distro?
<ivanbajr> Melhor. Qual seu Linux?
<ivanbajr> Natali!!! Como vai?
<Dienes> Ubuntu 11.04
<Natali> nao deu certo
<hggdh> Natali: rode 'sudo apt-get -f install' e coloque TODA a saída em um pastebin
<Natali> ta bom
<hggdh> Natali: TODA a saída, não apenas o final
<ivanbajr> Pq 11.04?
<ivanbajr> Neste caso vejo que uma ajuda remota seria bem mas eficiente>
<Dienes> pq era o unico que eu tinha em mãos na hora
<Dienes> eu terminei de baixar agora o 13,04
<ivanbajr> ok
<Dienes> o suporte remoto consigo aonde??
<ivanbajr> Coloque sua placa de rede na placa mãe
<Dienes> ja está
<ivanbajr> Instale o 13.
<ivanbajr> sua configuração de micro?
<Dienes> é um terminal de fábrica
<Dienes> athon 1.8 com 1gb de ram hd 120
<Dienes> preciso dele só pra rodar o TS
<ivanbajr> ok
<Dienes> mas infelizmente esse tem que via wireless, os outros que instalei eram cabeados
<Dienes> :s
<ivanbajr> Sabe fazer um live dvd ou pendrive?
<Natali> HGGDH ta ai tudoo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858511/
<Dienes> não
<Dienes> para que serviria esse live dvd??
<hggdh> Natali: de novo, qual a tua versão de Ubuntu?
<ivanbajr> A imagem iso do 13.04 só cabe em um dvd ou pendrive.
<Dienes> atá, ja tenho a instalação no dvd
<ivanbajr> para você fazer a instalação do sistema ou entrar na forma de live
<ivanbajr> sem fazer a instalação
<Natali> 13.04
<Dienes> entendi
<ivanbajr> para saber se sua placa de rede e reconhecida prontamente no sistema
<Dienes> tipo eu dei um lspci
<Dienes> e aparece ela
<ivanbajr> bom
<hggdh> natali: (1) wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ubuntu-keyring_2012.05.19_all.deb
<hggdh> Natali: (2) sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-keyring_2012.05.19_all.deb
<Natali> ta
<Dienes> segue o pastebin do lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858528/
<Natali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858536/
<Natali> acho que fiz certo
<Dienes> ivanbajr: tem alguma idéia do que posso fazer? ou reinstalo na versão 13.04?
<flavinho> Bom dia a todos, aprendendo sobre IRC, se possível paciência...! Obrigado
<flavinho> Alguém poderia apenas me responder, se além de leitura, algum tutorial ou outro qualquer para configurar portas...!
<LACabeza> configurar portas que vc diz é firewall?
<flavinho> Tails linux... 6666 compreender melhor..
<hggdh> Natali: não, deu erro. Executaste o wget anterior?
<Natali> simm
<hggdh> e onde está o arquivo que o wget teria baixado?
<Natali> nao sei!  eu clikei no link e pronto
<hggdh> ...
<flavinho> questões politics, muita ABIN, muita "inteliência" monitorando demais..., não quero ser bisbilhotado até em virtual....
<hggdh> Natali: em vez de clicar no link, emita o comando do terminal
<Natali> ok
<LACabeza> flavinho, nem entendi qual é a questão
<Natali> me explica coomo faço isso por favor!
<Natali> encontrei
<Natali> nao vou conseguir affs
<LACabeza> opa natali
<LACabeza> vc ta tentando instalar o pacote .deb la?
<Natali> ééééé
<Natali> instalei mas nao consigo executar
<Paulo_neto> Alô galera...Passei a utilizar a versão 13. então me deparei com um probleminha: o comando smbmount (já era) então como faço para montar uma pasta compartilahada em outro pc?
<LACabeza> entendi
<LACabeza> basicamente... vc baixou em qual diretorio?
<LACabeza> Paulo_neto, já instalou os pacotes do samba?
<Paulo_neto> Já...
<LACabeza> Natali, o erro ali dizia que o arquivo que você está tentando instalar não foi encontrado...
<Natali> e ai o q fazer?
<LACabeza> você tentou executar aquele comando na pasta que vc baixou o arquivo?
<hggdh> Natali: o coamndo que te passei -- o wget -- deve ser executado do terminal. É só copy & paste
<LACabeza> não adianta baixar o arquivo na pasta ~/Download e tentar instalar na pasta ~
<hggdh> LACabeza: isto também funciona
<Paulo_neto> tipo no gerenciador de arquivos e tal até mostra digitando smb:// [ipdoPC]as pastas em outro pc mas não acesso, e em linha de comando eu utilizava por smbmount!!! só que foi descontinuado ou coisa parecida
<LACabeza> hggdh, baixar numa pasta e executar de outra funciona? lol, nem sabia
<hggdh> LACabeza: basta adicionar o directório na frente do arquivo :-)
<noslin005> pessoal, me ajudem ai
<Paulo_neto> nem no "executar"  colocando smb://[ipDOpc]/[pasta] não está funcionando!!!
<LACabeza> hggdh, a ta, ai sim, mas é que pelo ela mandou, ela executou como se o arquivo estivesse na pasta ~
<noslin005> o arquivo .xsession-errors na pasta /home esta ocupando muito espaço, 24 GB
<LACabeza> por isso tava perguntando... vai saber, neh
<LACabeza> Paulo_neto, calma aew tio
<hggdh> noslin005: é demasiado mesmo. Seria interessante ver quais os erros MAS -- neste momento -- é mais fácil remover o ~/.xsession-errors
<Paulo_neto> LACabeza, OKs
<hggdh> Natali: tens alguma ideia de *onde* está o .deb?
<Natali> na pasta dowloads rs
<ivanbajr> Companheiros
<ivanbajr> vou saindo
<ivanbajr> vou comer algo em casa
<ivanbajr> um grande abraço
<hggdh> Natali: então execute: sudo dkpg -i ~/Donwloads/ubuntu-keyring_2012.05.19_all.deb
<Natali> taa
<LACabeza> hggdh, sabia xD
<hggdh> heh
<Natali> o comando dkpg nao existe affs
<hggdh> Natali: bah, meu erro. dpkg
<hggdh> Natali: sou dyslexic
<hggdh> dislexico?
<hggdh> disléxico?
<Natali> tudo bem vou tentar =]
<LACabeza> então, Paulo_neto, como ninguém respondeu, acredito que ninguem ninguem saiba te ajudar...
<LACabeza> eu pelo menos não sei... pq não uso 13.04 e faz tempo que usei samba
<Paulo_neto> bronca... uso de boa na 12.04 ,12.10, resolvi atualizar um dos pcs aqui então... (estou apanhando) kkkk.
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> bem, vamo ver
<LACabeza> vc disse que já tem o comando que funcionava antes e agora não funciona mais
<LACabeza> como que é o comando?
<Natali> uhuuuul deu certoo
<Natali> agora executo a outra parte?
<LACabeza> Paulo_neto, http://askubuntu.com/questions/232998/how-do-i-install-smbmount
<LACabeza> tenta o sudo mount -t cifs
<LACabeza> por curisidade, alguém ai usa o programinha "pev"
<Paulo_neto> LACabeza, valeu cara mas esta pasta que está compartilhada não possui senha e com o comando mount -t ou mount.cifs ele pede usuário e senha
<LACabeza> manda em branco, não funfa?
<Paulo_neto> funfa não
<LACabeza> bem, o link que eu passei foi um dos primeiros resultados da pesquisa "ubuntu 13.04 smbmount"
<hggdh> Natali: agora -- de novo -- sudo apt-get -f install
<LACabeza> agora continua a pesquisa ai e acha a solução XD
<Natali> pronto hggdh
<Paulo_neto> LACabeza,Valeu brother, vou continuar a busca na net qualquer coisa posto por aqui
<hggdh> Natali: o que significa 'pronto'? ;-)
<Natali> ja fiz o q vc pediu rs
<Natali> e agora?
<LACabeza> Paulo_neto, pesquisa  sobre como usar o mount -t sem senha, não deve ser impossivel
<hggdh> Natali: não sei... o que ocorreu ao executares o apt-get -f install?
<Natali> eu mandarei pra ti =]
<hggdh> Natali: perfeito :-)
<Natali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858705/
<Natali> ta ai hggdh esse pacotes nao instalados ai é porq toda vez que atualizo os pacotes da erro =]
<hggdh> Natali: agora, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<hggdh> Natali: até o momento, parece-me que saiste do buraco
<hggdh> chouga: bom dia :-)
<chouga> hggdh-> Aqui no Brasil já é tarde. :)
<hggdh> chouga: pois aqui ainda é manhã :-)
<Natali> uhuuuuuuuuull obrigadaaaaaa!!! =] hggdh valeu pela paciencia rsrsrs
<chouga> hggdh-> Sabes como conectar o IRC à rede TOR?
<hggdh> Natali: calma, vamos ver o que ocorre no dist-upgrade
<hggdh> chouga: o freenode tem instrucções, só um instante.
<chouga> hggdh-> Sem problemas, podes ajudar a moça.
<hggdh> chouga: bah, lamento, não posso acessar freenode.net daqui
<LACabeza> chouga, http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<hggdh> chouga: mas, se me recordo corretamente, terás instruções no FAQ do freenode.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> LACabeza: obrigado :-)
<Natali> vou te mandar de novo hggdh
<hggdh> k
<LACabeza> no problems
<Natali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858728/
<Natali> ta ai
<LACabeza> faltou um sudo ali no comando
<LACabeza> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Natali> ah ta
<Natali> vai baixar um monte de arquivo agora. =]
<olnei> boa tarde, gente!
<hggdh> Natali: vai, tinham mais de 200 atualizações. Provavelmente, esta é uma boa hora para um pit stop
<Natali> hum ok
<olnei> estou com um problema com o grub (no partition such grub rescue).Fui no Google achei algumas opções via fdisk e nada. Por fim, usei o boot-repair, que apesar de dizer que resolveu, não resolveu. Gerou este log no paste :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858671/
<olnei> neste momento estou usando o livecd ubuntu-secure13.04 que vem com o boot-repair
<olnei> na minha máquina só tem Ubuntu instalado
<LACabeza> olnei, o "problema" seria...?
<olnei> LACabeza, o pc não inicia
<olnei> fica a mensagem na tela "error : partition no such   <grub rescue>
<olnei> nao carrega o Ubuntu
<Natali> hggdh nao deu nenhum erro!!! =]
<zerax> boa tarde o/
<PhoenixBR> pessoal, como faço pra tirar espaço do Windows 7 e passar pro Ubuntu?
<PhoenixBR> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<osklen> como assim?
<notrev> PhoenixBR, a ferramenta gparted possui a função que você quer
<notrev> mas é arriscado fazer isso, o sistema pode realocar espaço que está sendo utilizado
<notrev> e você pode perder dados
<PhoenixBR> notrev: me disseram o seguinte: que eu deveria pelo windows diminuir o espaço que eu quero do Windows pelo gerenciamento do disco
<PhoenixBR> depois aumentar o tamanho da partição do ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> e depois eu usava o gparted no Ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> tudo isso pelo live CD
<notrev> eu nunca fiz da maneira que você está querendo fazer, mas já alterei espaço de partição durante a instalação
<notrev> portanto não posso lhe ajudar muito
<notrev> o que eu digo é: se não tiver medo de perder dados, experimente e conta pra gente :D
<PhoenixBR> durante a instalação né? A bronca é que eu instalei o ubuntu (12.04) e só aloquei pra ele 5GB
<LACabeza> a pergunta melhor é: se não tiver medo de precisar formatar, experimenta, vai ser uma boa
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: não tenho medo de perder dados do Ubuntu. inclusive, se puder desinstalar e instalar novamente tá tranquilo
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: a bronca é que também não sei como desinstala o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> :P
<notrev> creio que você pode fazer o que você quer pelo gparted, mas como eu falei, corre o risco de perder dados
<notrev> acho que dá pra fazer tudo pelo linux
<Dienes> Boa tarde.
<Dienes> gostaria de saber como remover a barra de menus no ubunto 13.04
<LACabeza> PhoenixBR, mas se você quer reduzir o tamanho da particao do windows
<LACabeza> durante essa redução, algum arquivo do windows pode sumir
<Dienes> preciso que o ubuntu inicie somente o remmina o usuario nao pode ter acesso a nada, como faço isso
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: olha como tá: http://imagebin.org/263899
<LACabeza> imagina que quando vc vai reduzir, voce ta pegando um pedaço da particao que era do windows... e nesse pedaço estava um arquivo seu...
<hggdh> Dienes: não entendi
<zerax> ...
<Dienes> seguinte
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: mas o programa de redução de tamanho do windows não faz isso de modo seguro não?
<Dienes> tenho um micro na produção que vai utilizar somente o ts
<Dienes> no caso do 13.04 o remmina correto?
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: indo pela configuração de disco do windows, tem lá a opção de diminuir o disco do C:
<LACabeza>  PhoenixBR que eu saiba, não. Mas pelo que vi, se você pegar tudo que está na particao D e colocar no C
<hggdh> Dienes: remmina é uma opção
<LACabeza> vc poderá usar o D no ubuntu, ai sim não vai perder nada
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: ahhh mas o D: é minha opção de backup
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: :)
<LACabeza> quantos gigas vc quer liberar pro linux?
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: uns 30
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: C: tá com 80GB livre
<Dienes> hggdh: estou mandando as msg pra vc em particular
<LACabeza> quer ver, procura na internet sobre reduzir o tamanho da particao do sistema operacional
<LACabeza> duvido que você vai encontrar algum lugar falando que é seguro fazer isso
<LACabeza> com isso, me pergunto se para você, é pior perder a partição de backup ou ter que formatar o sistema operacional
<PhoenixBR> putz
<PhoenixBR> nenhum dos dois
<PhoenixBR> deixar de usar o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> tem como apagar?
<LACabeza> apagar o ubuntu?
<LACabeza> tem sim
<LACabeza> naquela tela que você mandou o print
<LACabeza> clica com o botão direito lá e deve ter a opção de excluir partição
<LACabeza> só lembre de arrumar o grub depois
<dexteer_> Boa tarde pessoal
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: ixe, ainda tem que arrumar o grub?
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: como faço isso?
<LACabeza> de cabeça assim eu não lembro
<PhoenixBR> LACabeza: valeu mesmo assim!
<LACabeza> pesquisa sobre como restaurar o boot padrão do windows
<LACabeza> ele vai ignorar outras instalações de SO
<LACabeza> isso vai ser o suficiente
<dexteer_> não sei se alguem ja teve esse problema, mais no meu ubuntu 13.04 quando vou fazer o login a tela fica gravada mesmo depois de fazer o login
<dexteer_> alguem sabe como posso arrumar?
<LACabeza> eu não, teria que dar uma olhada na net
<Governador> alguem aqui usa o ubuntu 13.04 64 bits e tem o vmware instalado?
<Governador> Aqui tá aparecendo sempre isso
<Governador> before you can vmware, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel.
<Governador> resolvido
<Governador> sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
<Ernandes> uso kvm
<Governador> nfoi
<Governador> n foi*
<Governador> deu um erro
<Governador> :\
<Governador> Ernandes pode me ajudar?
<Governador> !paste
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Ernandes> eu vi alguem commentar que instalou o virtualbox e acabou resolvendo o problema do vmware
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859334/
<Dienes> alguém consegue me ajudar, preciso criar um usuário 100% restrito que inicialize automaticamente e abra e ts sozinho no ubunto 13.04
<hggdh> Governador: tens que habilitar vt-x no BIOS
<Governador> o problema q n to conseguindo acessar o bios no vmware
<Dienes> alguém consegue me ajudar, preciso criar um usuário 100% restrito que inicialize automaticamente e abra e ts sozinho no ubunto 13.04
<hggdh> Governador: reboot. É o BIOS da máquina, não do VMWare.
<Governador> humm
<Governador> vt-x na bios, deixa eu ver como ativa
<Governador> antes da boot
<Dienes> alguém consegue me ajudar, preciso criar um usuário 100% restrito que inicialize automaticamente e abra e ts sozinho no ubunto 13.04
<hggdh> !paciencia | Dienes
<ubotu-br> Dienes: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<Dienes> ja procurei em varios lugares e nada
<Governador> Ernandes
<Governador> mas antes de formata-lo nunca precisei fazer isso
<Governador> eu rodo o rwindows no virtualbox sem problemas
<Dienes> me perdoem a impaciência é que meu chefe tá quase arrancando minha cabeça por causa disso... e essa p******* de placa de rede wireless não funciona no 11.04 nem no 12.04
<Ernandes> Governador: pelo erro, é como o colega falou, precisa habilidar a virtualizacao na bios de sua maquina.
<Ernandes> virtualbox nao usa este metodo
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Ernandes> Governador: qual seu processador?
<Governador> Mas eu estou testando a instalação do rwindows no vmware e tá indo de boa
<Dienes> eu!!!!
<Governador> i-7
<Ernandes> i-7 tem o modulo bt-x
<Governador> Intel® Core™ i7-2640M CPU @ 2.80GHz × 4
<Ernandes> o que pode ser é nao estar habilitado na bios
<Governador> Mas isso só tá acontecendo, depois que migrei para a versão 13.04
<Governador> na 12.04 não acontecia nada disso, tudo rodava sem precisar habilitar nada
<Ernandes> bom aii ja nao seii
<hggdh> Governador: só um detalhe, VMWare *não* é Ubuntu.
<Governador> Eu sei
<hggdh> (e, além de tudo, é closed source)
<Governador> Então, só habilitando na bios n é?
<Ernandes> egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo
<Ernandes> ve se retorna algo colorido, isso mostra seo vt-x está habilitado
<Governador> 1 min, vou retornar o que apareceu
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859375/
<Governador> Os nomes VMX retornou em vermelho (4 no total)
<Ernandes> entao ta habilitado
<Governador> vc leu os erros que foram encontrados?
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859334/
<Ernandes> devia reiniciar o pc e dar uma olhada na bios, ve se tem algum opção denominada virtualizacao
<Ernandes> a minha eu sei que tem.. e tive que habilitar
<Governador> Beleza
<Governador> vou reiniciar e ver
<Governador> galera, parece que funcionou
<Governador> valeu Ernandes!
<Governador> hggdh vlw!
<hggdh> Governador: bem vindo
<Governador> O problema que continua dando erro na hora de baixar os plugins
<chouga> Alguém aqui usa o Ubuntu 13.04?
<hggdh> chouga: usei até um mes atras
<chouga> hggdh-> Pergunto isso pois estou ajudando um rapaz que está tendo problemas relacionado a pacotes no Ubuntu 13.04.
<hggdh> chouga: qual o problema?
<chouga> hggdh-> Ele não consegue rodar o “apt-get update” sem ter milhares de erros.
<chouga> hggdh-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859496/
<hggdh> chouga: seria interessante ter, também, o início. Mas uma coisa a ser olhada é o uso de HTTP proxies
<hggdh> chouga: outro ponto: a mensagem é "... ao resolver ..." soa como DNS
<chouga> hggdh-> DNS não é, já testei.
<chouga> hggdh-> Ele não está usando proxy.
<hggdh> chouga: em um terminal, 'set | grep -i proxy'
<KurtKraut> chouga, o que acontece quando ele digita: host br.archive.ubuntu.com    ?
<hggdh> chouga: ele pode, também, tentar 'wget http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages'. Só queremos saber se chega l
<hggdh> á
<chouga> hggdh-> Estou perguntando pra ele...
<KurtKraut> chouga, como você excluiu a possibilidade de ser DNS?
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Ele não alterou o DNS padrão do provedor e o mesmo está funcionando com outros clientes da mesma área.
<chouga> hggdh-> Quanto ao "set | grep -i proxy", segue: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=libappmenu.so
<KurtKraut> chouga, você chegou o conteúdo dele do /etc/resolv.conf? Um experimento que vale a pena é incluir na primeira linha: nameserver 8.8.8.8 para realmente testar com um DNS externo se não é essa a causa do problema.
<KurtKraut> chouga, como a mensagem cita problemas na resolução de nomes do apt, eu sugiro insistir nessa linha de pensamento até se esgotar.
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Entendo, vou ver isso.
<chouga> hggdh-> Quanto ao "host br.archive.ubuntu.com", segue: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Ele usa o ISA Server, porem está desbloqueado, o que você acha?
<KurtKraut> chouga, o teste do host demonstra que há problemas de DNS. Qual é o conteúdo arquivo do /etc/resolv.conf?
<chouga> KurtKraut-> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<hggdh> em resumo, /etc/resolf.conf está vazia...
<hggdh> argh, escrevi como um alemão!
<KurtKraut> chouga, Qual o output deste comando: lsof -nPi | fgrep ":53"
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Só pula a linha sem retorno.
<hggdh> realmente soa como se ele não estivesse usando network-manager
<KurtKraut> chouga, façamos o seguinte, adicione ao final do /etc/resolv.conf duas linhas:
<KurtKraut> chouga, sendo a primeira: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<KurtKraut> chouga, sendo a segunda: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<KurtKraut> chouga, em seguida, tente utilizar o apt novamente e nos diga o resultado, por favor.
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Só um momento...
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Qual "apt" você se refere?
<hggdh> chouga: sudo apt-get update
<KurtKraut> chouga, apt-get update seria um bom comando para testar se foi resolvido. Ou aptitude update (que eu prefiro).
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Show, funcionou legal, muito obrigado mesmo.
<KurtKraut> chouga, Isso pode acontecer de novo (do /etc/resolv.conf ficar sem essas duas linhas). Lembre seu amigo de tomar nota do procedimento para ele repetir se necessário. Mas se isso acontecer de novo, vale a pena abrir um bug no Launchpad pois esse comportamento é bastante inesperado.
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Ok.
<chouga> Alguém sabe como instalar o ts no UBuntu 13.04?
<chouga> *Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> chouga, TS = TeamSpeak?
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Não, tsclient.
<hggdh> terminal server client?
<chouga> hggdh-> Sim.
<hggdh> sudo apt-get install remmina
<KurtKraut> chouga, o remmina não só suporta RDP (Windows) como VNC e SSH. É uma mão na roda.
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Não é pra mim, é para aquele camarada.
<chouga> hggdh-> O remmina já vem instalado.
<hggdh> no Ubuntu, sim, é o default
<chouga> hggdh-> Eu quero o tal do tsclient.
<chouga> *Ou melhor, ele quer...
<chouga> Devido a interface e tal...
<hggdh> tsclient não é um pacote oficial no Ubuntu (pelo menos o 13.04)
<hggdh> ele era disponível no Lucid (10.04)
<chouga> hggdh-> Entendo, o remmina tem interface gráfica?
<hggdh> chouga: tem
<chouga> hggdh-> Como eu habilito?
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> chouga: remmina é uma aplicação GTK
<sergiobh> Boa noite a todos. Instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 e não consigo fazer a conexãowi fi funcionar. Alguém pode me ajudar...
<clevanio> boa noite, sou usuario iniciante em linux, gostaria de saber como procedo para gerar um boot em dvd sem ter que formatar meu computador, obrigado
<chouga> hggdh-> Ah, é verdade, kk, obrigado.
<fabioinfoeletron> Boa noite
<eliezerb> fabioinfoeletron, Boa noite
<fabioinfoeletron> Pessoal estou com um problema no fstab. meu cd não está montando.
<fabioinfoeletron> http://pastebin.com/4xLf9rNY
<fabioinfoeletron> algém pode me ajudar?
<fabioinfoeletron> agredeço desde já!
<KurtKraut> fabioinfoeletron, você já fez algum teste para investigar se o problema está na mídia? E algum teste para saber se o leitor funciona?
<fabioinfoeletron> já amigo. ele no windows está normal.
<KurtKraut> fabioinfoeletron, tanto a mídia como o leitor no Windows, ambos funcionam?
<fabioinfoeletron> sim amigo tudo funciona.
<hggdh> fstab contém os filesystems a serem auto-mounted.
<hggdh> o CDROM não é parte destes
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: dmesg|less -- o final dele deverá mostrar o CDROM sendo visto pelo sistema
<fabioinfoeletron> quando eu ponho um cd de audio o leitor gira pisca o sistem detecta o cd como sem audio, mais depois dá uma messagem que não exite cd de audio.]
<fabioinfoeletron> desculpe digite errado!
<fabioinfoeletron> quando eu ponho um cd de audio o leitor gira pisca o sistema detecta o cd como sendo de  audio, mais depois dá uma messagem que não existe cd de audio.
<fabioinfoeletron> e continua girando e não abre mais.
<fabioinfoeletron> mando ejetar lá em discos também não ejeta.
<fabioinfoeletron> http://pastebin.com/QNRaLZMm
<fabioinfoeletron> dá uma olhada aí estou vendo o resto
<fabioinfoeletron> pois está muito complicado para eu entender.
<fabioinfoeletron> o final: http://pastebin.com/LTNnmWXH
<fabioinfoeletron> amigo Hggdh, quando você citou : fstab contém os filesystems a serem auto-mounted. [19:12] <hggdh> o CDROM não é parte destes.
<fabioinfoeletron> você quis dizer que eu tenho que adcionar a linhas para que ele seja auto-monted?
<fabioinfoeletron> isso começou depos que instalei o 13.04
<fabioinfoeletron> pessoal obrigado pela força até agora mais vou dar uma saída agora.
<fabioinfoeletron> retornarei em breve para ver se conseguiremos resolver o problema.
<Thiaguinho> Alguém pode me explicar como utilizar o LinuxLive USB Creator???
<LACabeza> mais facil vc procurar na internet
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-10
<zerax> boa noite, alguem ai ja instalou o pycrypto ?
<Guest93327> boa noite!! primeiramente gostaria de parabenizar o ubuntu pelo execelente trabalho , por cada dia o linux seja mais acessivel e melhor.
<Guest93327> meu sistema esta lento e bugando?
<Guest93327> my system is slow
<zerax> Guest93327: aqui é em portugues mesmo tenta digitar !ops para ver se algum old monkey do ubtuntu ajuda ^^
<zerax> alguem sabe me dizer se o eu instalar o "A pure Python SSL/TLS library" do Central de programas do Ubuntu ja vai incluir esse tal de pycrypto na biblioteca do python?
<zerax> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --zerax pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<heitor> oi
<zerax> o/
<heitor> alguem poderia me AJUDAR. NAO ESTOU CONSEGUINDO FAZER O DULA BOOT NO WINDOWS 8
<zerax> heitor:  sabe se é UEFI seu pc?
<heitor> É ISSO MESMO EFI
<heitor> TO PERDIDO
<heitor> na verdade qria apagar o windows nao nao é possivel
<zerax> é ja vi alguns carinhas perguntando sobre isso
<zerax> voce esta tentando instalar via pendrive ou livecd?
<heitor> assiti alguns tutioriais pelo youtube
<heitor> mas nao consegui fazwer
<heitor> tem alguma dica boa
<zerax> pelo que sei no minimo a versão para isso é 12.04 e 64bits , ai voce inicia o boot pelo pendrive
<heitor> pen
<zerax> Mas deixe sempre o Secure Boot e o UEFI desligados na BIOS.
<zerax> vi agora num topic por ai
<zerax> parece que não precisa nescessariamente ter esse tipo de boot , deleta todas as partições ja que vc não quer e desabilita tudo esse uefi e depois tentar instalar de novo
<hggdh> zerax: O QUE HOUVE
<zerax> eae hggdh boa noite, ow to querendo instalar o pycrypto pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> zerax: só um aviso no momento. !ops é para ser usado apenas em caso de emergencia no canal. Uso "a toa" pode ser penalizado
<zerax> nussa botão de emergencia massa
<zerax> pode ou não me ajudar?
<hggdh> zerax: entendeste o que eu escrevi?
<heitor> vou tentar . vou tentar agora, qualwquer coisa te perturbo de novo
<heitor> boa noite
<zerax> ok heitor boa sorte
<zerax> ok ok hggdh entendi a seriedade do ops não vou usa-lo novamente
<hggdh> zerax: obrigado
<hggdh> zerax: o pacote semelhante que eu encontrei foi o python-pycryptopp. Não sei se é o que estás a procurar
<zerax> tambem achei o mesmo pelo gerenciador de pacotes , obrigado hggdh vou testa-los.
<hggdh> zerax: outro semelhante é o python-crypto
<zerax> hggdh:  esse nao achei onde achou esse?
<hggdh> zerax: apt-file search pycrypto
<zerax> uia não conhecia essa vlw acredito que essa segunda opção vai resolver minha dificuldade =D
<hggdh> zerax: apt-file não é instalado por default, no entanto. Mas, diferente do apt-cache (que só procura nos pacotes instalados) apt-file procura em *todos* os pacotes da versão, sejam instalados ou nãop
<zerax> hggdh:  sim ja estou instalando o apt-file
<zerax> vou ter que atuazlizar acho que vai reiniciar volto ja
<zerax> hggdh:  agora pra instalar eu uso que "apt-file update python-crypto" ?
<zerax> -_-' a tah agora entendi isso eu procuro e uso o proprio apt-get pra instalar , resolvido.
<zerax> vlw hggdh
<zerax> tem algum motivo especial para o ubuntu vir com senha administrativa desativada?
<hggdh> zerax: não é necessária. Podemos fazer tudo via sudo
<mapreduce> sudo bash
<hggdh> zerax: e a experiencia mostrou que se root não é acessível, os usuários não rodam como root (vício de Windows)
<hggdh> mapreduce: sudo -i
<f3l1p3> oi
<f3l1p3> oi pessoaw
<tdruiva> boa noite td mundo :) perguntinha basica: tô com um ubuntu 13.04 instalado fresquinho em um dell vostro 3500, tudo tinindo certin aí depois de um apt-get update/upgrade para instalar as atualizações, depois que instala tudin, wireless continua com sinal mas não conecta (ele estava conectado antes com essa versão de SO instalado)
<tdruiva> PS: tive esse problema qdo fui fazer upgrade direto do 12.04 para o 13.04 aí desisti e decidi instalar do 0-
<tdruiva> Tava com problema no wireless mas consegui corrigir: resolvi o problema de conectividade em uma rede wireless fechada no Ubuntu 13.04 x86 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089954&page=5&p=12725363#post12725363
<ivanbajr_> Bom dia. Tem alguma opção para o silverligh?
<ivanbajr_> Estou pretendendo fazer um contrato com o totalmovie
<kya> bom dia
<kya> tem como baixar uma versão do ubuntu mais completa? achei a 13.04 muito enxuta
<hggdh> kya: podes sempre baixar a imagem DVD
<kya> é mais completa? vem mais programas ?
<hggdh> o DVD vem com uns 4G de programas
<hggdh> mas est'a tudo on-line, de qualquer forma
<kya> no momento da instalação ele iria baixar , é isso ?
<hggdh> kya: agora se a tua pergunta é se vem mais programas *instalados*, a resposta é não
<hggdh> kya: correcto
<kya> no site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ so mostra uma versão de download de 7xx mb
<kya> qnd instalei deixei ele baixar programas terceiros, mas... so vem o office do libre e mozila.
<kya> hggdh: obrigada. tenho q sair.
<hggdh> a instalação do Ubuntu é padronizada; todos os programas estão disponíveis via Central de Programas
<Andre_____> Bom dia a todos.
<Andre_____> sou novo no linux e gostaria de saber como criar um shell script para executar diretamente o rdesktop.
<fabsec> bom dia pessoal
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia a todos
<Guspex> bom dia a todos
<Guspex> sou novo no linux e gostaria de saber como criar um shell script para executar diretamente o rdesktop.
<ivanbajr> rdesktop?????
<Matheus_Carvalho> rdesktop?
<Matheus_Carvalho> saiu =X
<Guspex> Bom dia a todos novamente.
<Guspex> estou com uma duvida preciso criar um schell script e nao sei como fazer
<Guspex> sou novo no linux e não sei nem criar a shell
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> fazer oq?
<ivanbajr> com este shell
<Guspex> preciso criar uma shell para colocar na inicialização do ubunto
<ivanbajr> certo
<ivanbajr> ok
<Guspex> onde ela irá abrir o terminal e executar o rdesktop
<ivanbajr> inicializar oq?
<ivanbajr> rdesktop???
<Guspex> com algumas configurações
<Guspex> é rdesktop, pra ts
<hggdh> remmina, no Ubuntu (por default)
<Guspex> sim mas no remmina o usuario tem q mandar iniciar a conexao
<Guspex> o rdesktop nao
<Guspex> bom, tem como fazer isso? criar uma shell ou bat que no inicio do linux ele execute ela ?
<ivanbajr> http://leodamasceno.blogspot.com.br/2009/04/criando-script-e-colocando-na.html
<Guspex> muito obrigado pelo link ivanbajr, porem sou mto cabaço em linux e não entendi como fazer o shell para abrir o terminal com as linhas de comando.
<guilherme_r> Bom dia, esta é a primeira vez que uso um irc, e gostaria de alguma indicação de onde posso encontrar uma determinada informação sobre migração de banco de dados mysql
<guilherme_r> mas precisamente a respeito das permisões individuais de cada tabela...
<fabsec> por favor nao consigo instalar placa ENLTV-FM encore alguem poderia me socorrer?
<KurtKraut> fabsec, Pelo que já ouvi dizer, essas placas de captura da encore são facilmente detectadas no Linux. Os aplicativos chegam a listá-la como dispositivo de captura ou nem isso?
<fabsec> ok,mas onde eu encontro o apicativo dela?
<fabsec> ja fui no kradio e nada
<KurtKraut> fabsec, essa placa é de FM somente ou TV também?
<fabsec> os 2
<KurtKraut> fabsec, Não existe um aplicativo só para ela. O fabricante não faz para Linux o aplicativo próprio da placa. Você tem que procurar na Central de Programas algum programa de assistir TV ou outro programa que capture dispositivo de vídeo (como os de vídeo conferência) e ver se o dispositivo é ao menos listado nesses programas.
<hggdh> guilherme_r: já tentaste os manuais do MySQL? (esta é uma pergunta séria, eles são bem escritos)
<guilherme_r> to olhando... mas como é algo que numca fiz é dificil saber pelo que procurar
<fabsec> nem sei o é MySQL,me desculpem sou novato
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, Pelo que me lembre, ao criar um usuário no MySQL você atribui que permissões ele tem para quais tabelas. Sugiro recorrer ao Google sobre tutoriais introdutórios de MySQL que devem cobrir esse assunto.
<guilherme_r> sim, mas como disse não sei pelo que procurar
<KurtKraut> fabsec, Aqui no IRC geralmente falamos no início da frase a quem ela se destina, como se estivéssemos chamando a pessoa com quem queremos falar. Note que o que o hggdh disse sobre MySQL se destina ao guilherme_r e não a você.
<guilherme_r> por exemplo, caso eu dropase a db mysql e iportase a do outro servidor
<guilherme_r> o que ia acontecer?
<fabsec> vou procurar algum programa de asistir tv
<Guspex> Alguém poderia criar um script para mim, pois não estou conseguindo criar.
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, AFAIK não é a própria tabela que porta suas permissões. Então no novo servidor, mesmo que o usuário homônimo exista, ele terá que ser atrelado com permissões ao banco/tabela de novo.
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, Existe uma tabela avulsa no MySQL que determina quais usuários têm quais permissões em qual banco.
<KurtKraut> Guspex, não consegue criar por quê?
<guilherme_r> Kurt, as permisões das tabelas ficam no banco de dados a qual a tabela pertence?
<Guspex> pq sou noob
<Guspex> nao entendo nada de linux nem de shell script
<ivanbajr> http://www.freewebs.com/viniciusfre/exemplos.html
<eliezerb> Guspex, É uma ótima oportunidade para aprender
<eliezerb> Guspex, Scripts são úteis para muita coisa no Linux
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, pelo que me lembre, não. Você precisa encontrar uma bibliografia que confirme isso.
<eliezerb> Guspex, E são super simples
<ivanbajr> exemplo de scrip http://www.freewebs.com/viniciusfre/exemplos.html
<guilherme_r> Obrigado Kurt, meu chefe também não tinha certeza
<Guspex> eliezerb, concordo com vc, porem estou com tempo mtooo curto
<guilherme_r> Só uma dúvida sobre o IRC, como faço para a mensagem "ficar vermelha"
<guilherme_r> <KurtKraut> assim?
<eliezerb> guilherme_r, Quando você diz o nome de alguém
<eliezerb> guilherme_r, A mensagem aparece em vermelho pra essa pessoa
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, Tem um jeito mais fácil: comece a digitar as letras Kur e pressione TAB e veja o que acontece.
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, assim?
<KurtKraut> Guspex, você quer começar a engatinhar no assunto ou quer aprender para valer mesmo?
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, assim?
<eliezerb> guilherme_r, Isso ae
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, isso :D
<guilherme_r> ótimo
<guilherme_r> muito obrigado
<guilherme_r> vou tentar mais uma vez os complexos manuais do mysql
<guilherme_r> grato pelo tmepo
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, manual não, procure tutoriais.
<Guspex> KurtKraut, fiquei bem interessado no assunto, é a minha primeira experiencia com o linux e estou bem inclinado a instalar o ubuntu no meu note e começar a aprender
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, os tutorias que encontrei são do tipo que garante acesso apenas para o banco de dados inteiro
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, mas vou pesquisar melhor
<KurtKraut> Guspex, para engatinhar: http://wiki.softwarelivre.org/TWikiBar/WebHome - Para dominar o assunto mesmo, recomendo dois livros: o do Aurélio Vargas e do Julio Neves. Coloque o nome de cada um desses autores e o termo shell script no Google que você achará os livros.
<Guspex> KurtKraut porem no momento estou com uma corda no meu pescoço e preciso de uma solução praticamente pronta
<KurtKraut> Guspex, são as duas bíblias do assunto em português. E recomendo ler os dois. Lendo ambos, dá para sair de noob a expert.
<Guspex> KurtKraut, mto obrigado vou ler sim eles, quero mto aprender axei mto show o ubuntu.
<guilherme_r> Guspex, que tipo de script tu precisa?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, porem como eu disse preciso de uma solução para ontem, literalmente.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Estes são livros de Shell Script?
<KurtKraut> Guspex, é um investimento que vale a pena. Na empresa, eu sou o mais fluente em shell script. Quando surge algum problema complexo, o pessoal se reúne na minha sala, explica o problema e ficam me assistindo escrever soltando uns '- Ooohhh...'. Me sinto o Mágico de Oz.
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, sim, são.
<Guspex> guilherme_r, um que inicie o rdesktop com algumas configurações no inicio do linux
<guilherme_r> Guspex, para por exemplo abrir o rdp com tamanho pŕe definido?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, ahahaha massa massa
<Guspex> guilherme_r, isso tamanho e usuario e senha
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Estava procurando uns titulos sobre o assunto, e acabei não perguntando por aqui. Vou dar uma investigada nestes autores
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, estou conectado via EDGE, por isso não passei o link completo. Mas pelo que me lembre, o Aurélio é da editora Novatec. O site dele é aurelio.net (que inclusive, é autor do melhor livro de expressão regular em nosso idioma). O livro do Julio Cezar Neves é da editora Brasport.
<guilherme_r> Guspex, só da uma olhada no manual (man) do rdesktop
<guilherme_r> isso é uma linha e ta pronto
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Pode deixar, com os nomes dos autores eu me viro ;) Obrigado mesmo. O do aurélio eu hávia espiado algumas coisas já
<Guspex> guilherme_r, tipo usar ele eu já consegui
<eliezerb> guilherme_r, Isso mesmo Guspex
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, se for comprar o do Julio Neves direto da editora (que costuma ser mais caro mas as vezes é a única opção por falta de estoque) tem um macete no site. Tem algum campo cadastral, antes de comprar claro, em que você coloca um cupom de desconto
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, ou diz se pertence a algum clube.
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, se você colocar Clube JN (onde JN é a sigla do autor), ganha algo como 30% de desconto no livro dele.
<guilherme_r> Guspex, então tu só quer criar um atalho?
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, não sei se isso ainda tá valendo.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Uou! Vou testar, obrigado
<hggdh> guilherme_r: a expressão "mysql copy users to another database" retornou vários hits (lamento, mas só uso ingles)
 * KurtKraut reconhece a vantagem de ir beber com os autores no evento de software livre.
<Guspex> guilherme_r, e como é que faço isso
<guilherme_r> hggdh, meu 'ingres' técnico da pro gasto
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Estava no FISL?
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, não, só fui no FISL 7.
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, mas frequento outros eventos de SL no RJ e SP.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Entendi :)
<guilherme_r> Guspex, olha um script de shell pronto e copia
<guilherme_r> Guspex, ai poem teu comando dentro
<guilherme_r> Guspex, na real só precisa da linha de cima
<guilherme_r> Guspex, sou péssimo tentando explicar as coisas
<eliezerb> Guspex, Qual é o comando que inicia o programa que tu quer executar?
<Guspex> guilherme_r, parece mto facil, porem sou lliteralmente mto burro nisso
<eliezerb> Guspex, Vamos te ajudar a criar
<Guspex> 1 - não sei nem como criar um shell
<eliezerb> Guspex, Não seja tão assim, você pode aprender
<eliezerb> Guspex, Não desperdice a oportunidade
<Guspex> o que eu preciso é o seguinte, qdo ligar o computador, ele execute automaticamente o rdesktop
<KurtKraut> Guspex, apenas isso, que ele execute o rdesktop exatamente igual alguém tivesse clicado no ícone dele?
<eliezerb> Guspex, Que configurações você precisa que tenha?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, isso
<KurtKraut> Guspex, assim como no Windows, no Ubuntu você pode por menus determinar um programa para ser aberto junto com a sessão (auto iniciar). Shell script não é necessário para isso.
<Guspex> eliezerb, o ip -f pra dar fullscream só
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Não da só pra ir no menu no canto do sistema e adicionar em Start Up Applications?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, então isso eu já aprendi, axei o rdesktop dentro da pasta /usr/bin/rdesktop e coloquei ele na inicialização, porem ele não abriu
<KurtKraut> Guspex, e como você o colocou na inicialização?
<Guspex> foi no aplicativos de sessão
<KurtKraut> Guspex, e procurando ele nos menus dos programas, você consegue abrir o rdesktop?
<Guspex> KurtKraut não
<Guspex> KurtKraut, somente via termina
<Guspex> terminal*
<KurtKraut> Guspex, e via terminal você consegue abrir ele normalmente?
<Guspex> sim
<KurtKraut> Guspex, Digita para mim no terminal o seguinte comando e cola ele aqui: whereis -b rdesktop
<KurtKraut> mactimes, there are good times, there are bad times. But today, let us enjou mactimes :D
<Guspex> KurtKraut, rdesktop: /usr/bin/rdesktop /usr/bin/X11/rdesktop /usr/share/rdesktop
<KurtKraut> Guspex, nos mostre um screenshot de como você configurou ele para autoiniciar. Provavelmente você preencheu algo errado na janela onde você indica o caminho do programa.
<Guspex> entendi
<Guspex> como colo a imagem aki?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, uso o pastebin?
<KurtKraut> Guspex, você terá que fazer o upload em algum lugar (como o imageshack.us) e passar a URL para nós. Alguns pastebins suportam upload de imagem, não lembro um de cabeça.
<henriqueriq> fala
<Guspex> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img811/9817/zk4b.png
<Guspex> KurtKraut, isso?
<KurtKraut> Guspex, estou conectado via EDGE aqui. Devo levar uns ~8min para abrir sua imagem. Espere. Ou alguém aqui, por favor, abra e revise se o Guspex adicionou corretamente o programa rdesktop para auto-iniciar junto com a sessão.
<KurtKraut> IRC é a única coisa que funciona em EDGE (ou até GPRS).
<KurtKraut> (que funciona bem, redondinho).
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Sei exatamente do que esta falando, estou na mesma aqui
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Comando: /usr/bin/rdesktop
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, o resto está preenchido direito?
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Nome: Terminal Service
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Comentários: "em brando"
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Comentários: "em branco*"
<hggdh> dentro da pasta /usr/bin/rdesktop e coloquei ele  │ optimusprimem
<hggdh> ugh! optimusprimem: desculpe-me, esbarrei no mouse
<KurtKraut> Guspex, se você digitar no terminal /usr/bin/rdesktop ele abre o programa como esperado?
<Guspex> ele travou o terminal KurtKraut
<Emilio_Eiji> Guspex, cria um shell basico e coloca no inicializador
<KurtKraut> Guspex, travou mesmo ou só está processando para abrir o programa?
<Guspex> Emilio_Eiji, não faço a menor idéria de como fazer isso
<KurtKraut> Guspex, não apareceu um ícone do rdesktop em meio aos aplicativos abertos?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, não
<eliezerb> Guspex, E digitando apenas rdesktop no terminal?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, se eu digito apenas rdesktop funciona show
<Guspex> eliezerb, sim
<Emilio_Eiji> Guspex, cria um arquivo de texto com o seguinte conteudo
<Emilio_Eiji> #!/bin/bash
<Emilio_Eiji> rdesktop ip -f
<KurtKraut> Guspex, por desencargo de consciência, digita no terminal esse comando e me diz se o rdesktop abre com ele: /usr/bin/X11/rdesktop
<Emilio_Eiji> e salva com a extensão .sh tipo remoto.sh
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Hehehe
<Guspex> KurtKraut, bash: /usr/bin/xll/rdesktop: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ivanbajr> obs
<ivanbajr> importante
<ivanbajr> x11 ou xll
<Guspex> ops
<eliezerb> Guspex, Então ao invés de adicionar em comando /usr/bin/rdesktop, adicione apenas rdesktop ip -f. (Certo KurtKraut )
<eliezerb> Guspex, Então ao invés de adicionar em comando /usr/bin/rdesktop, adicione apenas rdesktop ip -f. (Certo KurtKraut ?*)
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, É o próximo teste que eu quero fazer. Mas ele nem faz questão de abrir com um IP específico.
<KurtKraut> Guspex, e aí, qual o resultado?
<Guspex> KurtKraut, não funcionou, testei agora com o ip
<KurtKraut> Guspex, então faça como o eliezerb disse
<Guspex> direto no comando?
<KurtKraut> Guspex, em vez de dizer o caminho completo (/usr/bin/rdesktop) diga apenas rdesktop no campo de comando, que é a forma como você consegue abrir ele de forma bem sucedida no terminal.
<eliezerb> Guspex, isso
<KurtKraut> Guspex, e faça o logout e depois login para testar.
<Guspex> ok vou tentar aki, já volto
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Cruza os dedos lol
<Emilio_Eiji> hoaiuhaoiuahaoiuhaoiauh
<Emilio_Eiji> eliezerb, bom dia
<Emilio_Eiji> conseguiu começar a contribuir no wiki?
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Bom dia
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Fui aceito no time do #ubuntu-br-dev essa semana
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Estou aqui com algumas apostilas estudando Python
<Emilio_Eiji> legal...
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Estou de férias, e aqui no sítio só tenho internet GPRS
<Emilio_Eiji> eu entrei só na documentação
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Como o KurtKraut sabe, abrir páginas é um pouco complicado usando essa conexão linda
<Emilio_Eiji> mas não consegui parar ainda pra dedicar um tempo...
<Emilio_Eiji> eita... ai é triste hoaiuhaoiuahaoiua
<Guspex> KurtKraut, emilio_Eiji, eliezerb, mtooo obrigado a todos pela ajuda, funcionou 100% valeu mesmo, salvaram minha pele, meu quero mto aprender a usar o ubuntu, vou encomodar mto vcs ainda. rs
<Emilio_Eiji> Guspex, parabéns =)
<eliezerb> Guspex, Na próxima não vai ter choro, vai ter que aprender Shell Scipt na marra
<eliezerb> Guspex, Parabéns ;)
<Emilio_Eiji> eliezerb, vc é da onde?
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Santa Catarina
<KurtKraut_> eliezerb, deu certo com o Guspex? Como foi, apenas colocando o nome rdesktop, sem o path dele?
<eliezerb> KurtKraut_, KurtKraut, emilio_Eiji, eliezerb, mtooo obrigado a todos pela ajuda, funcionou 100% valeu mesmo, salvaram minha pele, meu quero mto aprender a usar o ubuntu, vou encomodar mto vcs ainda. rs
<eliezerb> KurtKraut_, Palavras do Guspex
<KurtKraut_> eliezerb, ah excelente! :D
<vitorlobo_> ae pra quem ta afim de fazer LPI http://vitorlobo.blogspot.com.br/2013/07/lpic-101-hardware-e-arquitetura-parte-1.html
<Guspex> eliezerb, tbm sou de santa catarina
<eliezerb> KurtKraut_, Acabei aprendendo umas coisas também, por isso adoro o IRC heuheuheue Só conhecia o "whatis"
<Guspex> q cidade vc é eliezerb?
<eliezerb> Guspex, Joaçaba
<eliezerb> Guspex, Região Oeste do estado
<Guspex> eliezerb, sou do norte, São Bento do Sul
<eliezerb> Guspex, Próximo de Joinville né?
<Emilio_Eiji> conheço só blumenal e b.camburiú haoiuhaoiuhaoiauha
<Guspex> eliezerb sim sim
<KurtKraut_> eliezerb, o whereis -b mostra os binários apenas (na maioria das vezes). Eu uso ele bastante no meu script pomamonitor, um aplicativo que fez para monitoramento de hosts que dá alertas no Ubuntu se algo fica down: https://code.google.com/p/pomamonitor/
<eliezerb> Guspex, Emilio_Eiji Vamos mover esse papo bairrista pro #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Guspex> gente mto obrigado a todos novamente, tenho q ir agora, até a proxima, da proxima vez pra aprender msmo.
<KurtKraut_> Guspex, Considere compras os livros de shell script que te falei,.
<KurtKraut_> *comprar
<Emilio_Eiji> eliezerb, oks
<Guspex> KurtKraut, com certeza vou msmo.
<Guspex> até mais
<Emilio_Eiji> mais um usuario ubuntu feliz =p
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Emilio_Eiji Mais um usuário feliz
<Emilio_Eiji> pois eh haoiuhioauhaiouah
<KurtKraut> :D
<Emilio_Eiji> KurtKraut, legal o pomamonitor
<KurtKraut> Emilio_Eiji, thanks.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Kurt is some sort of wierd telecom geek that wants to measure and monitor absolutely everything on internet to warn his friends over twitter when a famous service is offline.
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, :D
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Cool!
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, pouca gente nota esse 'easter egg'
<KurtKraut> ahahaha
<ivanbajr> Saindo
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Gosto de ler as descrições
<ivanbajr> vou comprar comida
<ivanbajr> a fome chegou
<ivanbajr> um grande abraço
<KurtKraut> eliezerb, ah, aí nessa página eu deixo tudo detalhadinho. Dá uma olhada na roadmap.
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Vou pro source
<fernandoguedes> KurtKraut: vive ainda? eita, mil anos atrás #html brasnet, talvez até antes na brasirc
<fernandoguedes> #xhtml né?! não lembro ao certo
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, aloha! :D brasirc nunca foi minha jurisdição, nunca frequentei. Mas BRASnet certamente. Sou eu msmo :D
<fernandoguedes> louco isso, até hoje ainda lamento a perda da brasnet hehe
<fernandoguedes> virou membro de conselho no ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, acho que todo mundo lamenta, inclusive os que trabalharam para destruí-la. Já vieram me procurar (e principalmente o Mauritz) para pedir desculpas. Mas pedir desculpas não desfaz o que fizeram :D E não, não faço parte do conselho.
<Emilio_Eiji> KurtKraut, da pra integrar com os scripts do zabbix...
<fernandoguedes> o declínio do irc brasileiro foi a ascensão do msn
<fernandoguedes> sempre assim né, se eu fosse da área de sociologia faria um estudo sobre essa rotatividade de meios de comunicação via internet
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, Eu tenho minhas dúvidas quanto a isso. O IRC coexistiu muito bem com o ICQ, que cumpre o mesmo nicho que o MSN. Tanto que no /NickServ info da BRASnet você podia preencher seu número do ICQ.
<hggdh> ai, ai, mais netsplits na freenode
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, notify-send "Hello World"
<eliezerb> hggdh, Ta tenso hoje
<hggdh> eliezerb: freenode tem estado sob ataque, volta e meia
<KurtKraut> hggdh, eliezerb, https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/354961915266609153
<KurtKraut> hggdh, E se virem nas respostas, eu disse a eles que acho que esse tipo de anúncio não é bacana. Na minha experiência, é um troféu para os atacantes: "- Olha como sou todo poderoso, derrubei a Freenode ao ponto deles fazerem um anúncio sobre isso."
<Emilio_Eiji> concordo
<hggdh> KurtKraut: eu li :-). É uma sinuca de bico...
<hggdh> (eu normalmente acompanho no #freenode)
<KurtKraut> A Freenode podia obter um ASN próprio e filtrar por conta própria os DDoS, como as redes DALnet e Hispano fizeram. Mas isso exige MUITA boa vontade dos patrocinadores dos servidores.
<fernandoguedes> ainda existem cabaços que ficam fazendo isso? uahuahahua
<fernandoguedes> por isso que tô vendo uma pá de netsplit
<fernandoguedes> lembro dos tempos áureos da brasnet, quando era hosteada pela embratel
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, era Telemar (Oi), não Embratel.
<KurtKraut> E sim, era um primor a rede naquela época. Tínhamos uma infraestrutura "estado da arte".
<guilherme_r> KCT, quão velhos vocês são? tenho 22 e mal me lembo do icq
<fernandoguedes> tinha lido em uma própria declaração do mauritz (acho que a última) ... enfim.
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, 28. Mas estou "por aqui" desde 1994.
<fernandoguedes> eu tenho 23, e estou no irc desde os 9
<fernandoguedes> inclusive, fui "inserido" na programação através do mirc scripting
<fernandoguedes> 13, 14 anos
<guilherme_r> eita nostalgia
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, somos 2 :D
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, fiz um "service" para BRASnet em mIRC Scripting chamado Balthasar. Ficava procurando vírus, usos abusivos na rede toda e aplicando akills e outras sanções.
<fernandoguedes> guilherme_r: muita, ainda mais depois de um tempo sem entrar dar de "cara" com o KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, e sim, ele scaneava host por host, conexão por conexão.
<guilherme_r> vocês faziam portscan nos usuarios???
<fernandoguedes> mas o bot tinha que ficar com poder de ircadmin né?!
<guilherme_r> não entendi
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, não era o meu service que fazia isso, mas sim, havia outro bot que fazia portscan em todos.
<fernandoguedes> isso
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, mais especificamente como Services Admin.
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, eu fazia filtros. Por exemplo, "Usuários com IP estrangeiro sem nick identificado que entraram a mais de 5min e estão em nenhum canal"
<guilherme_r> hummm
<KurtKraut> fernandoguedes, o bot listava todos neste caso e bania, porque era um dos comportamentos típicos de botnet.
<fernandoguedes> maneiro demais!
<guilherme_r> devia ter dado trabalho catalogar e usar os range de ips sem um "banco de dados"
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, esse é o software que faz o portscan: http://www.irc-wiki.org/BOPM
<fernandoguedes> tinha que ser tudo no txt, lembro que tinha os inis da vida também
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, ele conecta com poderes de Services e portanto recebe de todos os IRCds as notificações de todos que conectam. Então, no ato da conexão, logo depois do motd ele realiza o portscan.
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, não só o portscan como a checagem se o IP está listado em alguma blacklist, como a dronebl.org.
<guilherme_r> eita
<fernandoguedes> tô com problema de codificação, quando faço o push/pull no git os caracteres vem desconfigurados, tem algum canal de suporte à devs?
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, detectando alguma porta de proxy aberta e sem senha, o IP é banido da rede de IRC e adicionado numa destas blacklists. Então umas redes de IRC irão se beneficiar do portscan das outras.
<guilherme_r> o mod_evasive do apache faz algo parecido?
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, não, é bem diferente.
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, o mod_evasive não faz portscan nos clientes, por exemplo. Nem interage por padrão com blacklists.
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, ele apenas mantém um hash das requisições mais recentes. Se tiver muitas ocorrências para um dado IP, ele deflagra o comando de firewall para bloquear aquele IP.
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, hum
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, valeu pela explicação
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, bopm é algo mais para os paranóicos ou quem é alvo frequente (vide IRC).
<guilherme_r> KurtKraut, bom saber, valeu pelo papo. vou comprar comida
<guilherme_r> té mais
<KurtKraut> guilherme_r, abraços!
<LACabeza> olá
<LACabeza> pra agendar uma tarefa pelo crontab, não é só editar o arquivo?
<hggdh> LACabeza: crontab -e
<hggdh> LACabeza: crontab -l lista o conteúdo atual da tua crontab
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> aff kkk
<LACabeza> eu tinha simplesmente colocado o comando no arquiv /etc/crontab
<LACabeza> e achei que ele já iria executar o final de semana inteiro
<hggdh> não é uma boa ideia...
<hggdh> LACabeza: para coisas do sistema, sim, o local é /etc/crontab
<LACabeza> eh, mas a tarefa não foi executada, de qualquer modo
<LACabeza> vou usar o crontab -e mesmo
<LACabeza> digo, depois, hora do almoço agora
<LACabeza> até logo
<LACabeza> obrigado, hggdh
<hggdh> LACabeza: um erro comum nas tarefas do cron é relacionado a variáveis de ambiente. O cron limpa quase que tudo. Assumir que as variávies de ambiente vão existir (como em um shell normal) é perigoso
<LACabeza> opa. voltei
<LACabeza> hggdh: sobre as variaveis de ambiente, não estou usando nenhuma
<LACabeza> mas eu chamo os programas pelo nome, sem o diretorio, considerando que os diretorios /bin e /usr/bin estão no path
<LACabeza> isso é errado também?
<LACabeza> pessoal, eu to testando aqui sobre agendar tarefas no crontab
<LACabeza> eu fiz
<LACabeza> */1 * * * * echo "Executado." >> /tmp/cronTeste
<LACabeza> digitei isso no crontab -e
<LACabeza> mas não está sendo executado
<LACabeza> o que será que está errado?
<Emilio_Eiji> LACabeza, nao está faltando o usuario antes do comando?
<LACabeza> Emilio_Eiji: não tenho certeza, mas nos tutoriais da net não dizem nada sobre usuario
<LACabeza> acho que a ferramenta do crontab pega o user que está logado
<Emilio_Eiji> LACabeza, humm pode ser...
<Emilio_Eiji> LACabeza, faz um script com o comando echo
<Emilio_Eiji> igual ao teste que vc está executando
<Emilio_Eiji> e no cron tenta chamar o script
<Emilio_Eiji> nao sei se o cron interpreta o comando todo...
<LACabeza> bem, eu consegui em partes aqui
<LACabeza> ao rodar o crontab -e
<Emilio_Eiji> como fez?
<LACabeza> e colocar lá... * * * * * echo "Executado" >> /tmp/cronTeste
<LACabeza> funcionou, a cada minuto aparecia la no tmp/cronTeste a string... já o outro teste que fiz
<LACabeza> * * * * * echo "Executado em `date +'%F %T'`" >> /tmp/cronTeste
<LACabeza> não funcionou
<LACabeza> no log aparece só:
<LACabeza> Jul 10 13:50:01 marte crond[29769]: (root) CMD (echo "Executado em `date +')
<LACabeza> e no arquivo tmp/cronTeste, nada
<LACabeza> dae eu acho que o problema estava no `date +`
<LACabeza> mas tanto faz, agora eu mandei executar la a tarefa que eu quero mesmo
<LACabeza> mas tanto faz, agora eu mandei executar la a tarefa que eu quero mesmo
<LACabeza> 0 14 * * 1-5 /usr/local/sbin/backupBase backup
<LACabeza> vamo ver se funfa
<Emilio_Eiji> LACabeza, haoiuahaiohaio isso aew...
<LACabeza> bem, executou a rotina, agora só falta saber se executou corretamente xD
<Emilio_Eiji> =) já é um começo haoiuahouihaouha
<LACabeza> ei, no shellscript
<LACabeza> se usar exit dentro duma funcao definida dentro de um script
<LACabeza> ele sai da função ou do script?
<Ubuntu-BR> o crontab está iniciado?   $ sudo service cron start
<saluto> Boa tarde.
<saluto> estou com um pendrive que não está sendo reconhecido pelo ubuntu
<ferpa> salve galera
<ferpa> estou tentando gerar um sources.list do ubuntu 11.04 no repogen
<ferpa> mas la ja naum tem essa distro mais
<saluto> tentei usar o testdisk nele, mas o testdisk me retorna dizendo que ele está com uma proteção contra gravação
<ferpa> meu apt deu problema e naum esta funcionando mais
<saluto> só que ele não tem nenhuma chave de proteção
<Ronaldo__> olá instalei o ubuntu 12 e não consigo instalar nenhum programa. como faço? tipo skype chrome...
<saluto> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<ferpa> alguem sabe onde encontrar uma sources.list do ubuntu11.04 que funcione ?
<Richter> saluto, o particionador de disco reconhece a unidade?
<saluto> gparted não reconhece não
<saluto> somente o disktest
<Richter> saluto, pergunta besta, mas tentou outra porta?
<saluto> sim
<Richter> hum
<saluto> já tentei num computador com windows 8 também
<Richter> saluto, roda um lsusb
<saluto> certo
<Richter> saluto, ve se aparece algo do teu pendrive
<saluto> vou rodar
<Richter> ferpa, o 11.04 já foi descontinuado?
<ferpa> Richter: entaum kra, to procurando o sources.list dele pra atualizar
<ferpa> mas num acho nemm
<ferpa> e quando uso o apt-get update ele num consegue atualizar
<ferpa> parece q naum acha os repositorios
<ferpa> e da erro
<Richter> ferpa, pega um source.list de outro ubuntu e troca o nome da distro
<ferpa> eu num quero ter q formatar e instalar o mais novo, quero usar o apt-get upgrade
<saluto> rodei
<ferpa> Richter: funciona isso ?
<ferpa> pegar a do 12.04 por exemplo ?
<saluto> me retorno do sda1
<Richter> ferpa, o que exatamente quer fazer?
<ferpa> quero atualizar meu ubuntu para o mais novo
<saluto> quero formatar ele
<Richter> saluto, então tinha que reconhecer
<Richter> ferpa, o comando que tu procura é o do-release-update
<Richter> ferpa, mas vou te falar... não curto muito não
<saluto> kara sou muito cru em Linux
<ferpa> Richter: vc acha melhor formatar e instalar o novo ?
<saluto> sabia uma pouco de Mandriva
<Richter> ferpa, eu prefiro formatar :P
<saluto> estou apreendendo por causa do meu filho de 12 anos
<saluto> que quer apreender lINUX
<Richter> saluto, em algum outro computador seu pendrive aparece?
<ferpa> Richter: Deus q me livre, tenho coisa d+++ nele
<saluto> quero formatar ele
<saluto> sim no windows aparece, mas pede para formatar
<Richter> ferpa, o problema desse do-release update (ou upgrade) é que muda verção... muda pacote
<saluto> quando clico em formatar ele diz que o pendrive está protegido contra gravação
<saluto> não importa o formato
<Richter> saluto, tem algo importante dentro do pendrive?
<saluto> eu formatando ele depois vejo outro formato
<saluto> não
<Richter> saluto, o gedit não reconhece?
<saluto> nada de importante dentro do pendrive
<saluto> não
<Richter> saluto, ops... gparted
<saluto> gdit não reconhece
<Richter> saluto, erro meu xD
<saluto> isso gparted não reconhece não
<saluto> tem algum comando em modo texto para ele não ?
<Richter> saluto, qual distribuição de linux esta usando? e que versão?
<Richter> saluto, tem sim
<saluto> ubuntu 13.04
<Richter> saluto, mas sou pessimo explicando essas coisas
<saluto> sem problemasvamos ver se eu entendo
<saluto> sem problemas, vamos ver se eu entendo
<Richter> saluto, o 13.04 tem um utilitario de disco diferente do gparted que vem por padrão
<Richter> saluto, tenta usar ele
<saluto> certo
<Richter> saluto, o nome del é disco
<Richter> saluto, Dsicos*
<Richter> saluto, Discos*
<Richter> tah foda....
<saluto> Discos
<saluto> Discosx
<Richter> saluto, só digita discos no unity mesmo
<Richter> que ele mostra
<saluto> certo
<Richter> saluto, um disco rigido com uma chave encima
<saluto> certo
<Richter> saluto, no canto esquerdo vai ter a lista de dispositivos
<saluto> certo
<Richter> saluto, bem intuitivo usar ele
<saluto> ok
<saluto> vou tentar
<Richter> vou falar com meu chefe... té mais
<saluto> Obrigado
<Richter> alguém sabe como posso saber o que esta consumindo tanta memoria em um banco de dados mysql?
<Richter> eu realmente não sou um DBA, mas devo dar um jeito aqui...
<Richter> alguém ai entende de mysql-proxy?
<genunasumus> Boa tarde.
<genunasumus> Alguém aqui tem experiência com BT?
<zerax_> boa tarde, tem como saber em tempo real o que esta sendo enviado e recebido e em que velocidade na minha internet?
<Ubuntu-BR> speedometer -i 3 -rx wlan0 # or eth0 # received
<Ubuntu-BR> speedometer -i 3 -tx wlan0 # transmitted
<Ubuntu-BR> bmon -r 3
<LucasTT> Olá
<LucasTT> Alguem poderia me ajudar? estou tentando usar o Ubuntu por um pendrive
<eliezerb> Ola LucasTT
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Qual procedimento você efetuou até agora?
<LucasTT> Já instalei o ubuntu no pendrive como mostrado no site do ubuntu,mas ele nao aparece na lista de boots ao ligar o PC
<LucasTT> Já o instalei em um pendrive.
<eliezerb> Ok LucasTT, é um notebook?
<LucasTT> Não,um  desktop windows 7 ultimate.
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Chegou a pressionar as pra selecionar o menu do boot, apareceu tudo certinho pra escolher entre CD/DVD, HD e PenDrive?
<LucasTT> Eu reiniciei o PC após  instalar o Ubuntu no pendrive,dai apertei ESC,entao apareceu uma lista de boots
<LucasTT> Nenhum com pendrive/HD/CD/DVD no nome
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Que ferramenta utilizou para preparar o seu pen drive?
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Aplicativo...
<LucasTT> eliezerb: utilizei o http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ ,citado no site do Ubuntu
<LucasTT> Desculpa,estava procurando pelo link no site do Ubuntu.
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Se abrir o seu pen drive no windows ele tem algum conteudo dentro dele:
<eliezerb> ?
<LucasTT>  Sim,os arquivos instalados pelo aplicativo.
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Tem certeza que a tecla de seleção de boot é ESC?
<LucasTT> Sim,eu aperto ESC seguidas vezes e dai aparece uma lista de boots.
<eliezerb> LucasTT, E quais opções são listadas?
<LucasTT> Hmm,não consigo lembrar de cabeça,não eram nomes comuns
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Tem como checar e nos informar
<eliezerb> LucasTT, ? Estou indo comer algo logo estou de volta
<LucasTT> Sim,mas terei que reiniciar o computador
<LucasTT> Ok,sem problemas
<eliezerb> LucasTT, Qualquer coisa só perguntar aqui, logo volto
<LucasTT> Ok,vou reiniciar o computador
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-11
<yangm> boa noite
<yangm> alguém sabe como posso renomear vários arquivos com o mesmo padrão pelo terminal?
<yangm> por exemplo: de 'Total Drama Island - Episódio 01 - Dublado.avi' para 'Episódio 01 - Dublado.avi'
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<ramon> O pessoal, alguém ai faz ideia do que seja um tal de Akanoditray?
<ramon> Esse negócio subitamente brotou no meu Unity aqui 0.o
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe por que a versão brasileira dessa página tá zoada http://www.tldp.org/ ?
<optimusprimem> BlackFlag, como assim?
<BlackFlag> optimusprimem, quando se clica no link da página que teria a documentação em pt-br, abre uma página que tem nada a ver com o assunto
<optimusprimem> BlackFlag, é mesmo :/
<BlackFlag> optimusprimem, =/
 * al4nc4ds https://www.blackcats-games.net/signup.php
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<J03l> Bom dia a todos
<J03l> estos com um problema com a distro 13.04
<J03l> a conexão com a internet cai
<J03l> sendo necessario reiniciar minha placa de rede
<J03l> com as distros anteriores não tenho ec problema
<J03l> o que posso fazer para estar corrigindo? =/
<chouga> J03l-> A conexão "cair" não necessariamente é um problema do sistema pois pode ser o seu provedor.
<J03l> intendo
<J03l> tenho 3 pcs rodando
<J03l> linux
<J03l> um com u 13.04
<chouga> J03l-> A quanto tempo você instalou essas "outras distros"?
<J03l> i us outros dois com a verção anterior
<J03l> assim qui sairam disponivel
<J03l> i sempre qui tem atualização
<J03l> eu instalo
<J03l> será alguma config de PPPoE
<J03l> ?
<chouga> J03l-> Pode ser diversas coisas, mas, vamos por partes.
<chouga> J03l-> Quando começou a "cair" a sua conexão?
<J03l> assim que instalei a 13.04
<chouga> J03l-> Qual é o hardware completo do seu micro?
<J03l> vc quer a completo ou só u modelo da maquina
<J03l> ?
<chouga> J03l-> Tudo(memória, processador, placa de vídeo etc.).
<J03l> blz
<J03l> la vai u basico:
<J03l> CPU and Chipset
<J03l>  Intel® Pentium® processor P6100/P6200/P6300 (3 MB L3 cache, 2/2.13/2.27 GHz, DDR3 1066 MHz, 35W), supporting Intel® 64 architecture, Intel® Smart Cache
<J03l> Mobile Intel® HM55 Express Chipset
<J03l> .
<J03l> .
<J03l> .
<J03l> System Memory
<J03l> Dual-channel DDR3 SDRAM support:
<J03l> up to 4 GB of DDR3 system memroy, upgradable to 8 GB using two soDIMM modules
<J03l> *atualmente ele ta com 6 GB
<chouga> J03l-> Tens placa de vídeo?
<andretyn> Bom dia a todos
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<chouga> Bom-dia andretyn!
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia...
<jrzbraga> alguém teve problema com o unity depois do upgrade  com o salamander?
<ivanbajr> você já instalou o 13.10
<andretyn> jrzbraga, o salamander é o 13.10?
<b4cKdOoR> galera alguém pode me falar d um software que melhore o desempenho do HD..sem precisar formatar ou reinstalar o sistema
<andretyn> b4cKdOoR, para rodar mais rapido os programas?
<ivanbajr> Utilizar o 13.10 só em virtualização.
<b4cKdOoR> andretyn, e porq sinto que meu hd perdeu desenpenho...é tanto que sinto ele tipo arranhar...
<andretyn> b4cKdOoR, tem o hdparm, mas acho que o sistema já é otimizado, ma dele arranhar, sei não, será q não é poeira na ventoinha:)
<b4cKdOoR> não não....é no hd mesmo...obrigado andretyn
<andretyn> b4cKdOoR, e depende da quantidade de programas instalados, muito programas ativados, o sistema roda mais lento, tenta o prelink, preload e zram
<andretyn> b4cKdOoR, faça um teste no hd, tem no ubuntu um testador de hd, só não sei o nome
<b4cKdOoR> tenho 6gb de memoria...e não tenho muitos programas instalados não....o desempenho era pra ser muito melhor..vou da uma olhada nesses programas que vc me falaou
<hggdh> jrzbraga: tens os repositórios do saucy-proposed ativados? Se sim... tire-os.
<hggdh> jrzbraga: eu não vi problemas com Unity e Saucy
<jrzbraga> é o 13.10 sim
<jrzbraga> eu instalei no meu notebook e assim que rodei o update e upgrade deu pau no unity
<jrzbraga> tive tanto problema que resolvi retirar e deixar só o windows =/
<andretyn> jrzbraga, cara, se é, vc tah usando um beta, acho que seria bom usar-lo quando ele ficar estavél :)
<jrzbraga> pois é, ja estou baixando a versao 13.04 32 aqui
<andretyn> jrzbraga, para que usar 32, o 64 é mais rapido:)
<jrzbraga> só estou baixando o 32 pq no site ubuntu-org é o recomendado! :) já tenho a 64
<jrzbraga> outra coisa, alguém conseguiu utilizar o 12.04 ou 13.04 com o virtualbox, aqui pra mim fica muuuuuuuito lento a inicialização! juro que quero usar o ubuntu, mas só obtive experiencias negativas! hehe
<chouga> jrzbraga-> Essa recomendação se dá devido a “maioria” dos micros suportarem 32 bits, entretanto, se o seu hardware suportar 64 bits não há motivos para instalar a versão de 32.
<andretyn> jrzbraga, eu toh usando o 12.04 ainda, acho que soh vou mudar quando aparecer um outro LTS:) mas para usar no virtualbox é chato, vc tem que colocar muita memoria, tp = 1gb e video com 128 ram no mesmo;>
<chouga> jrzbraga->  Isso ocorre pois por padrão o Virtualbox usa 100% de sua CPU nas máquinas virtuais, entretanto, você pode mudar isso nas configurações do programa.
<jrzbraga> hummmm... chouga, andretyn > valeu, irei fazer isso mesmo
<jrzbraga> já estava pensando em usar o 12.04,
<jrzbraga> vou testar com bastante memória
<hggdh> de forma geral, a 12.04 é a recomendação oficial. As outras versões devem ser consideradas "testes". A 13.10, especificamente, *NÃO* é para ser usada por quem está começando no Ubuntu -- ainda está em desenvolvimento
<chouga> jrzbraga-> Essa opção está na aba “Sistema” e na sub-aba “Processador” e se chama “Restrição de execução”.
<chouga> jrzbraga-> É só diminuir e você vai sentir a diferença.
<andretyn> chouga, isso deixa o sistema mais facil de usar, tipo um especie de hack?
<jrzbraga> valeu mesmo pessoal, vou usar as recomendações de vcs
<chouga> andretyn-> Não, isso faz com que você tenha um equilíbrio maior no processamento entre sua máquina real e virtual.
<andretyn> chouga, blz;)
<chouga> andretyn-> Por exemplo: Por padrão a máquina virtual vai consumir toda a sua CPU, logo, se você quiser usar seu sistema real não vai conseguir pois estará muito lento. Diminuindo a “Restrição de execução” (tipo 50% para cada) você conseguirá usar os dois, entendeu?
<hggdh> sobre VMs -- na maior parte dos casos onde vi um sistema lento isto era causado por paginação -- a alocação de memória para a(s) VM(s) era excessiva para o sistema
<chouga> hggdh-> Também pode ser...
<andretyn> hummmm...
<chouga> Alguém aqui tem a NET como provedor de internet?
<yangm> senhores inteligentes, poderiam me ajudar com TinyCore Linux?
<Richter> \away
<yangm> Richter, usou a barra errada lol
<Richter> yangm, troco com frequência / por \...
<Richter> yangm, pior quando confundo < com >
<yangm> Richter, usa qual teclado?
<Richter> abnt2
<Richter> yangm, mas sou meio dislexico
<Richter> yangm, já zuei um .sql invertendo os <
<Richter> yangm, triste
<yangm> Richter, eu usava abnt2 desde o começo, mudei pra us e sinceramente, o layout é melhor
<Richter> yangm, é só descuido meu, não preciso tomar atitudes tão drasticas
<Richter> yangm, heheheh
<yangm> Richter, xD
<yangm> Richter, conheço um português que quando de mudou pra frança, arrancou as teclas dos lugares e remapeou o teclado do jeito dele
<Richter> yangm, tenso
<Richter> yangm, quando trabalhava de suporte, peguei um teclado velho e ordenei alfabeticamente as teclas
<Richter> yangm, meu ramal tocou e ouvi que o teclado não estava funcionando
<Richter> yangm, a mula nem percebeu ahsuahsuahus
<yangm> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<chouga> Boa-tarde matheus_carvalho!
<LucasTT> boa tarde
<LucasTT> alguem poderia me ajudar a rodar o ubuntu pelo pendrive?
<matheus_carvalho> chouga, buenas tche
<matheus_carvalho> LucasTT, ^^
<LucasTT> ?
<LucasTT> você pode matheus_carvalho ?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Dê uma lida neste link: http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<chouga> LucasTT-> Creio que lhe ajudará bastante.
<matheus_carvalho> chouga, ta lendo pensamento tche
<matheus_carvalho> eu ia passar exatamente esse link pra ele
<LucasTT> Eu já instalei o ubuntu no pendrive,só que ele nao aparece na lista de boots chouga .
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você só tem apenas o Ubuntu ou instalaste algum outro sistema no seu micro?
<chouga> *Você tem apenas
<LucasTT> Só tenho o Ubuntu instalado no pendrive.
<LucasTT> Meu atual sistema é o Windows 7 ultimate,o que estou rodando agora.
<LucasTT> Instalei o Ubuntu utilizando o tutorial do site oficial do ubuntu
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você mudou as configurações da BIOS para dar boot pelo pendrive?
<Richter> LucasTT, você quer instalar o ubuntu em um pendrive ou instalar o ubuntu usando um pendrive?
<LucasTT> Quero poder usar o Ubuntu pelo pendrive,para ver como é
<LucasTT> Não chouga ,nao mudei nada,apenas instalei o Ubuntu no pendrive.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Então é isso que deves fazer.
<LucasTT> Oque?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Mudar a BIOS para dar boot pelo pendrive...
<LucasTT> Poderia me ensinar a fazer isso?
<chouga> LucasTT-> lEU O LINK QUE LHE PASSEI?
<LucasTT> Não,achei que o link fosse apenas para instalar o Ubuntu no pendrive,oque eu já tinha feito
<LucasTT> vou ler.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Leia e você verá como fazer todo o processo.
<LucasTT> Ok.
<chouga> Alguém mais precisa de ajuda?
<LucasTT> Nossa,pelo site do Ubuntu parece muito mais fácil.
<chouga> LucasTT-> O que exatamente é mais fácil?
<LucasTT> Rodar o Ubuntu.
<LucasTT> No site fala que você apenas tem que instalar o Ubuntu no pendrive,e quando ligar o PC,ele estará lá  na lista de boots.
<chouga> LucasTT-> E isso é verdade, se seu micro estiver configurado para tal.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Se não... Você terá que ler o link que lhe passei :)
<LucasTT> Por micro você quer dizer computador,certo?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Micro configurado = BIOS configurada para dar boot pelo pendrive.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Capiche?
<LucasTT> Sim.
<LucasTT> Só estava confundindo a palavra "micro"
<LucasTT> Que é computador.
<CyL> LucasTT: Por razões histórias os computadores pessoais de hoje também são conhecidos como micro computadores
<CyL> *históricas
<LucasTT> Ok.
<LucasTT> Quando eu ligo o computador,aparecem alguns sistemas
<LucasTT> A maioria é "... with clinch"
<LucasTT> outros 2 são terminais.
<LucasTT> Nenhum tem USB.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você entrou na BIOS?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você sabe o que é BIOS?
<LucasTT> Não sei bem oque é isso...
<LucasTT> Apenas liguei e apertei ESC algumas vezes
<CyL> LucasTT: Que computador é este?
<LucasTT> Qual parte mais especificamente?
<CyL> LucasTT: Marca e modelo
<LucasTT> Não é um modelo
<LucasTT> Comprei peças separadas
<chouga> LucasTT-> Leia este artigo que você vai entender o que é BIOS: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/o-que-e/244-o-que-e-bios-.htm
<CyL> LucasTT: Ok, só queria saber se não estava usando um Mac
<LucasTT> Já havia dito,é um Windows 7 Ultimate.
<CyL> LucasTT: Vc está teclando do mesmo computador no qual deseja usar o Linux?
<LucasTT> Sim.
<CyL> LucasTT: Windows 7 Ultimate também funciona no Mac
<LucasTT> Não sabia.
<CyL> LucasTT: Vc tem a possibilidade se se conectar ao chat a partir de um outro computador?
<LucasTT> Acho que sim,vou ver se tem alguém utilizado o meu notebook.
<LucasTT> 1 minuto.
<LucasTT> Pronto CyL .
<LucasTT> Estou no notebook.
<LucasTT> CyL ?
<LucasTT> CyL: as opçoes que aparecem sao Windows with SLIC loader
<LucasTT> Windows without  Slic
<LucasTT> Algumas outras com quase o mesmo nome...
<LucasTT> E Load Externel Menu(menu.lst)
<LucasTT> Grub Command Line
<LucasTT> CyL: ?
<LucasTT> chouga: ?
<chouga> LucasTT-> ?
<LucasTT> Vocês haviam me pedido para conectar em outro notebook
<chouga> LucasTT-> Vocês?
<LucasTT> enquanto eu estaa na BIOS com o PC.
<LucasTT> Sim
<LucasTT> Você e o CyL
<LucasTT> Não?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Desculpe mas, você estava conversando com o CyL, não comigo.
<LucasTT> Desculpe.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Veja no histórico o que eu falei.
<LucasTT> Não posso,estou em outro computador.
<LucasTT> Mas voc
<LucasTT> Mas você pode me ajudar?
<LucasTT> estou com a BIOS aberta no computador.
<LucasTT> É,parece que o CyL  saiu,vou voltar para o meu computador
<chouga> LucasTT-> POsso tentar...
<chouga> *Posso
<LucasTT> Pode falar.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Qual é a marca da sua BIOS?
<LucasTT> Gigabyte.
<andretyn> LucasTT, deh a configuração do pc, marca, tipo, ...
<LucasTT> Marca?Tipo?configuraçao?
<LucasTT> É um Windows 7,nao tem marca,nao tem tipo
<LucasTT> 4 GB de RAM 500 de HD,
<chouga> LucasTT-> Qual é a marca da sua BIOS?
<LucasTT> Não sei.
<LucasTT> Sei que a marca da minha placa mae é Gigabyte.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você não disse que estava com o BIOS ligada?
<LucasTT> Sim.
<LucasTT> E estava.
<LucasTT> Achei o nome da BIOS.
<LucasTT> Award Software International,Inc.
<LucasTT> Mais alguma informação?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Está com a BIOS ligada?
<LucasTT> Não neste momento,mas vou abrir
<chouga> LucasTT-> Coloque o pendrive no micro também.
<LucasTT> Já está.
<LucasTT> BIOS aberta.
<chouga> LucasTT-> O que você vê?
<LucasTT> Uma lista de sistemas,informacoes no topo
<LucasTT> E os comandos em baixo
<chouga> LucasTT-> Sistemas?
<LucasTT> Acho que são sistemas
<LucasTT> Windows with SLIC,Windows without SLIC,Windows with SLIC (full debug output)etc...
<chouga> LucasTT-> É uma tela com fundo azul ou preta?
<LucasTT> 6 com Windows no nome,e 1 Load Externel Menu,e outro com nome Grub Command line
<LucasTT> Nenhum dos 2,fundo vermelho letras brancas.
<andretyn> EFI
<LucasTT> ?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Qual é o modelo do seu notebook?
<LucasTT> Hmm nao sei direito...é um acer
<LucasTT> Ah,lembrei,acho que é Inspire 15
<LucasTT> da intel
<chouga> andretyn-> Veio com Windows 8?
<LucasTT> Não
<LucasTT> não é Inspire,é Inspiron ,desculpa
<chouga> LucasTT-> Inspiron não é da Dell?
<LucasTT> Acho que sim...estou confundindo :p
<LucasTT> Mas quando comprei era Inspiron 15 o modelo,se nao me engano...
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você está mais perdido que cego em tiroteio cara...
<LucasTT> Sim...
<LucasTT> Mas pra que vc quer o modelo do notebook?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Larga o Nescau e se concentra.
<LucasTT> Pra que vc quer o modelo do notebook?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Pra saber se ele tem EFI...
<andretyn> LucasTT, para saber o tipo de bois
<LucasTT> Estou tentando rodar o Ubuntu no PC ,nao no notebook
<chouga> LucasTT-> Dependendo do tipo de micro o processo é diferente...
<LucasTT> OK,mas o notebok nao tem nada haver
<andretyn> LucasTT, VC sabe o tipo de PC vc tem?
<LucasTT> só estou usando ele pra falar com vocês enquanto estou na BIOS do outro PC
<LucasTT> Depende do que você quer dizer por 'tipo'
<chouga> LucasTT-> :(
<LucasTT> Comprei peças separadas e montei
<chouga> LucasTT-> Tá difícil... kkk
<andretyn> chouga, frankeisntaem
<LucasTT> Não estou entendendo oque vcs querem...
<chouga> LucasTT-> kkk
<LucasTT> andretyn: qual o tipo do seu PC? pra mim saber oque você quer dizer com isso
<chouga> LucasTT-> Qual é a configuração do seu PC.
<LucasTT> Quanto de memória,HD,placa mae,essas coisas?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Não, RG, CPF etc.
<LucasTT> grazado em fera
<LucasTT> se for isso que eu disse,eu já passei pra vocÊs
<chouga> LucasTT-> Isso não importa mais, pois você disse que o PC foi montado com peças avulsas.
<LucasTT> 4gb de ram,500gb de HD,
<LucasTT> sim,então pra que estão perguntando?não estou entendendo...
<andretyn> o LucasTT, vc tem o modelo da placa, tipo marca...
<chouga> LucasTT-> Então, será a maneira "padrão" de fazer as coisas...
<LucasTT> sim andretyn
<LucasTT> também já passei isso pra vcs
<chouga> LucasTT-> Eu estava perguntando pois achei que você estava no notebook.
<LucasTT> Estou no notebook,querendo colocar o Ubuntu no meu micro,que é um desktop
<chouga> LucasTT-> O notebook, se tivesse o UEFI, seria diferente o processo.
<LucasTT> o CyL  me pediu pra vir para o notebook,dai eu podia ver a BIOS no micro,
<LucasTT> como não estou fazendo nada no notebook,apenas aqui no IRC,não tem porque saber configuraçoes do notebook
<andretyn> o LucasTT, vc tem que passar o modelo, marca, tipo da placa, aquila q estava na caixa
<LucasTT> posso mandar um log inteiro com as configuraçoes do PC
<chouga> LucasTT-> Ele deve ter pedido isso para lhe acompanhar enquanto você fazia a instalação no micro.
<LucasTT> marca: Gigabyte Technology,Modelo: H61M-DS2
<LucasTT> Chip : intel sandy bridge
<LucasTT> LPCIO: ITE IT8728
<LucasTT> BIOS: Marca : Award Software International,
<chouga> LucasTT-> Faça o seguinte:
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você quer apenas testar o Ubuntu sem comprometer o Windows, certo?
<LucasTT> Sim,e se eu gostar,instalar.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Ok, muito simples o que terá que fazer.
<chouga> LucasTT-> 1- Configurar sua BIOS para dar boot pelo pendrive.
<chouga> LucasTT-> 2-Rodar o Ubuntu em LIve-CD.
<chouga> LucasTT-> 3-Não tem 3, é só isso.
<LucasTT> Pode explicar o passo 1 e 2?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Sem problemas...
 * andretyn soh escutando o chouga :)
<chouga> LucasTT-> Para o passo 1, você terá que ler o link que lhe passei.
<LucasTT> 2 dos processos lá utilizam o Ubuntu
<LucasTT> Não entendi muito bem esse link
<chouga> LucasTT-> O que você não entendeu?
<LucasTT> O tutorial está bem confuso
<chouga> LucasTT-> Sinceramente, eu acho que não é o tutorial que está confuso...
<LucasTT> Entendi.
<LucasTT> Você nao pode me falar oque fazer diretamente aqui?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Ele basicamente ensina diversas formas de instalar o Ubuntu pelo pendrive.
<LucasTT> Sendo  que 2 de 3 são com o ubuntu já instalado
<chouga> LucasTT-> Dê um peixe a um homem faminto e você o alimentará por um dia. Ensine-o a pescar, e você o estará alimentando pelo resto da vida.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Eu estou lhe estimulando a ler para lhe ensinar a pescar...
<LucasTT> Só preciso da alimentaçao por 1 dia,só quero testar o programa
<andretyn> LucasTT, instala o http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<chouga> andretyn-> Ele já está com o Ubuntu no pendrive.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Como você colocou o Ubuntu no pendrive?
<LucasTT> Seguindo o tutorial oficial do Ubuntu
<chouga> LucasTT-> Podes me passar o link deste tutorial?
<LucasTT> Sim
<LucasTT> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<chouga> LucasTT-> Ok, já entendi.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Mas, se você analisar bem, o link que lhe passei ensina a mesma coisa que esse site...
<chouga> LucasTT-> Só que em português.
<LucasTT> Sim.
<chouga> LucasTT-> E também mostra outros programas que fazem isso.
<LucasTT> O meu problema é que ele nao aparece na lista de boots,e nao instalar no pendrive
<andretyn> LucasTT, não tem drive de DVD no seu pc?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Quando você liga o micro aparece algo como "Boot options" etc?
<LucasTT> Tem andretyn
<LucasTT> não chouga
<LucasTT> mostra aquilo que já falei
<chouga> LucasTT-> O problema é que o que você falou não aparece numa tela de BIOS...
<chouga> LucasTT-> Eu acho que você nem chegou a entrar na BIOS.
<LucasTT> Bom,é oque apareceu na minha.
<LucasTT> Como se faz para chegar na bios?todos os tutoriais que eu li,mostram o processso que eufiz
<LucasTT> processo que eu fiz*
<andretyn> LucasTT, apertou q teclas?
<chouga> LucasTT-> Eu acredito em você, só não acredito que foi dentro da BIOS que você viu isso, mas antes dela.
<LucasTT> apertei ESC.
<LucasTT> Como se chega na bios chouga ?
<hggdh> depende do computador. Normalmente, pf2, ou pf10, ou pf12
<hggdh> para saber, realmente, só lendo a documentação do teu sistema
<LucasTT> pelo oque eu li,pode ser f2,f10,f12,esc,del
<LucasTT> o meu é ESC
<chouga> LucasTT-> Em alguns micros é ESC outros é Delete, depende. Por isso nós perguntamos a configuração do micro.
<chouga> LucasTT-> Muita coisa varia de micro para micro.
<LucasTT> Sim,já passei toda a informaçao que pediram
<andretyn> Award™ BIOS	 CTRL+ALT+ESC
<andretyn> Award BIOS	 DEL
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você leu o link sobre BIOS que lhe passei?
<LucasTT> Acho que sim,já li muita coisa
<chouga> LucasTT-> Então eu creio que você saiba pra que serve uma BIOS, certo?
<LucasTT> sim
<chouga> LucasTT-> Então eu também creio que você saiba identificar uma BIOS, certo?
<LucasTT> sim
<LucasTT> já tentei com control alt esc,com del,todos falharam,apenas o ESC funciona
<LucasTT> já estou aqui a mais de uma hora,desisto
<chouga> LucasTT-> Você só vê "Windows xx" nessa suposta BIOS?
<LucasTT> não
<LucasTT> vejo as coisas que já falei
<LucasTT> windows with clinch,windows without clinch,outros 2 terminais
<chouga> LucasTT-> Então, você só falou que via "Windows xxx"
<LucasTT> lá encima tem informaçoes do micro,embaixo tem os comandos
<LucasTT> sim
<chouga> LucasTT-> É algo parecido com isso? https://www.google.com/search?hl=pt-br&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1360&bih=615&q=bios&oq=bios&gs_l=img.3...1544.2142.0.2270.4.4.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1ac.1.19.img.cBY4J_TpIU8#imgdii=_
<LucasTT> não
<LucasTT> n tem abas,
<LucasTT> é só uma lista de nomes que você pode selecionar
<LucasTT> ok,desisto
<LucasTT> obrigado pelo suporte
<andretyn> chouga, acho q ele não entrou em bios nenhuma:)
<andretyn> deve ter somente apertado esc diversas vezes
<andretyn> tinha que segurar o ctrl+alt+del
<chouga> andretyn-> Né?
<chouga> andretyn-> Estávamos tentando ajudar, mas o cara não queria colaborar...
<chouga> andretyn-> E olha que era fácil de resolver, imagina se fosse difícil...
<chouga> andretyn-> Acho que foi até melhor ele ter saído, acho que, com essa vontade de aprender que ele tem, não ia durar muito tempo no Linux.
<andretyn> chouga, muito leigo para ajudar, sabia de nada
<andretyn> chouga, clicador windows:)
<chouga> andretyn-> Logo iria desinstalar o sistema e  se tonaria mais um "gênio" falando que o Linux é difícil etc.
<andretyn> sim, e chouga isso que acontece na maioria das vezes:(
<andretyn> chouga, hoje em dia, somente uma UEFI é mais ou menos dificil de um leigo entender, eu ainda não tenho um note/pc com ele para testar, mas não deve ser dificil entender como instalar
<chouga> andretyn-> Depende...
<chouga> andretyn-> Se for um notebook que veio com Windows 8, você terá "passos a mais" para instalar o Linux.
<andretyn> hummm....
<chouga> andretyn-> Se for o UEFI comum será a mesma coisa.
<COnrado> boa tarde.
<chouga> Boa-tarde COnrado!
<COnrado> sou novo no LInux , mesmo já o conhecendo desde 1999
<COnrado> deveria ter migrado para ele há muito tempo.
<COnrado> como faço para mantar o pano de fundo que altero?
<COnrado> eu uso o LIghtron editor de fotos , ele não roda no linux estou correto?
<chouga> COnrado-> mantar?
<COnrado> coloco uma foto no pano de fundo e quando deligo e  ligo novamente ele some.
<COnrado> estou usando o 13,4 . O que estão achando da versão?
<chouga> COnrado-> Manter...
<COnrado> ou seja a foto do pano de fundo some e retorna para o pano original. Vou estudar mais ele.
<andretyn> COnrado, clica no botão direito do mouse e leia
<chouga> COnrado-> Creio que você deve ter apagado o arquivo ou mudado ele para outro local.
<COnrado> exatamente . ACABEI de verificar isso agora.
<chouga> COnrado-> Deixe ele em um único local e pronto.
<chouga> COnrado-> Faça o seguinte:
<COnrado> cara dede 1999 que conheci através do colegas da UFPE o linux e não suava . Uma maravilha.
<chouga> COnrado-> Copie seu papel-de-parede para a pasta “imagens”.
<COnrado> já resolvi a questão da tela . FIZ isso . BELEZA.
<chouga> Ahn, ok então...
<chouga> COnrado-> Algo mais?
<COnrado> você sabe se o lightroom roda no linux?
<JuniorC> Boa tarde pessoal, tem alguém que pode me ajudar? tentei conectar numa rede wifi com senha wpa e parece que o usuario não tem permissão para alterar a senha em "editar conexões"
<JuniorC> tenho a senha do root mas não consigo logar pelo root
<andretyn> COnrado, tem programas similares, igual, igual, acho q não
<COnrado> ouvi falar do Darktable
<COnrado> é praticamente o mesmo.
<ramon_> JuniorC: Tenta o seguinte
<ramon_> JuniorC: dá um sudo passwd root
<ramon_> JuniorC: Muda a senha do root
<COnrado> vocês usam a versão 13.4?
<ramon_> JuniorC: E tenta mais uma vez
<ramon_> JuniorC: Mas agora com a nova senha
<chouga> COnrado-> É o Adobe Photoshop Lightroom que você se referiu?
<JuniorC> ramon_ eu tenho a senha correta do root mas eu nao sei logar no root, pois nao aparece janela de troca de usuario
<COnrado> sim Adobe Photoshop Lightroom
<JuniorC> sou novo com ubuntu
<chouga> COnrado-> Nativamente o Adobe Photoshop Lightroom não roda no Linux.
<ramon_> JuniorC: Tu tá tentando mudar mas mesmo colocando a senha do root ele não tá deixando?
<andretyn> JuniorC, no ubuntu, o root não é ativado
<ramon_> JuniorC: Tens que ativar ele, cara
<JuniorC> certo mas eu já segui um tutorial e ativei o root ja defini a senha e tal
<ramon_> JuniorC: Basta tu mudar a senha com o comando que eu passei ali em cima que acho que deve funcionar
<andretyn> JuniorC, para que vc quer entrar como root?
<ramon_> JuniorC: Opa, então "meu tutorial" já foi usado
<chouga> COnrado-> Mas, uma alternativa recomendada é o Darktable.
<JuniorC> então , eu só preciso de um comando pra mudar de usuario
<COnrado> Chouga> onde baixo ele?
<JuniorC> para o usuario root
<andretyn> JuniorC, no terminal ou no X?
<COnrado> Chouga> nunca vi ninguém usando ant virus no linux. Chouga> você usa?
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes usar os repositórios?
<JuniorC> terminal
<andretyn> JuniorC, sudo -i ou sudo su e vc estará como root, cuidado, podes destruir teu sistema:))
<chouga> COnrado-> Uso diversos sistemas de segurança, mas antivírus não.
<COnrado> Chouga> não. SOU NOVO NO LINUX.
<chouga> COnrado-> Uso um verificador de vírus, não antivírus.
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes abrir o terminal?
<andretyn> chouga, clamtk?
<JuniorC> andretyn, eu só desejo sair do meu usuario e entrar no outro pra mexer numa configuração de wifi que não estou podendo alterar como usuario administrador
<chouga> andretyn-> Sim.
<chouga> andretyn-> ClamAv, para ser mais correto.
<chouga> andretyn-> ClamTK é apenas uma GUI.
<andretyn> chouga, sim:)
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes abrir o terminal?
<COnrado> Chouga> VOU TER QUE ESTUDAR BEM O LINUX, Não sei nada sobre ele ainda. Nem repositório nem terminal. Me sugere algum totorial?
<COnrado> Chouga> não sei abrir o terminal?
<chouga> COnrado-> Sim, vários.
<JuniorC> ramon_ ou andretyn, vocês me entenderam? só preciso alternar de usuario, porem na tela inicial não tem o botão pra trocar usuario
<COnrado> ONDE POSSO ENCONTRAR?
<andretyn> JuniorC, toda a config pode ser mexida via o usuario que vc está logado
<chouga> COnrado-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<chouga> COnrado-> http://br-linux.org/
<andretyn> JuniorC, o Ubuntu não permiti q vc entre como root via interface grafica
<chouga> COnrado-> http://sejalivre.org/
<chouga> COnrado-> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/
<chouga> COnrado-> orgulhogeek.net
<andretyn> COnrado, http://diolinux.blogspot.com.br/
<JuniorC> andretyn ah..
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes inglês?
<JuniorC> andretyn então quando eu tento mudar a senha da wifi
<COnrado> Chouga> JÁ ESTOU SALVANDO TODOS. COMO ESTOU DE FÉRIAS VOU LER TODOS.
<JuniorC> andretyn: o botão salvar desabilita
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes inglês?
<andretyn> COnrado, vai ler a ferias todas :)) KKKKKKKK
<COnrado> SIM
<COnrado> NAO MUITO MAIS NÃO ME PERCO KKKKKKKK
<chouga> COnrado-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<JuniorC> andretyn, é que em versoes anteriores eu ja vi entrar no root com interface grafica
<COnrado> Chouga> VC USA A 13.4?
<andretyn> JuniorC, nunca, o Ubuntu sempre foi assim
<chouga> COnrado-> Não, uso a 12.04.2.
<chouga> COnrado-> Não gosto de versões não-LTS.
<chouga> COnrado-> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<chouga> COnrado-> http://pplware.sapo.pt/
 * andretyn acha o chouga muuuuuuiiiittttoo esperto, tb usa somente LTS:))
<chouga> andretyn-> kkk
<COnrado> Chouga> mais no geral a turma tem gostado da 13,4?
<JuniorC> andretyn mas e como eu faço pra alterar então as configurações dessa rede wifi?
<COnrado> me recomenda permanecer na 13.4 ou instalar a 12.04.2?
<chouga> COnrado-> Com certeza a 12.04.2.
<andretyn> COnrado, http://ubuntued.info/
<andretyn> JuniorC, o q vc quer fazer com o wifi?
<chouga> COnrado-> Por que você não começa lendo a wiki do ubuntu?
<chouga> COnrado-> Foi assim que eu comecei.
<COnrado> vou fazer isso a partir de agora . valeu Chouga>
<COnrado> onde baixo a 12.04.2?
<chouga> COnrado-> Aprendi bastante lendo a wiki, hoje, sou eu que escrevo a wiki. kkk
<JuniorC> andretyn apenas alterar o protocolo de segurança de "nenhum" para WPA e WPA2 pessoal e definir a senha
<COnrado> maravilha.
<chouga> COnrado-> Seu processador suporta 64 bits?
<COnrado> não .
<chouga> COnrado-> Qual é o seu processador?
<andretyn> JuniorC, jah tentou pelo proprio network-manager ai em cima do panel?
<COnrado> tenho dois aqui.
<COnrado> do not é o intel atom . e do desk dul c 2.
<JuniorC> andretyn: sim
<chouga> COnrado-> Quero saber o processador que você usará no micro que será instalado o Ubuntu.
<COnrado> Chouga>  o ambiente da versão 12.04.2 é o mesmo da 13.04?
<andretyn> JuniorC, cara, ele dá toda as opções que tem para tua wifi...
<chouga> COnrado-> Sim.
<COnrado> já estou com ele instalado no not intel aom 1.66
<chouga> COnrado-> Não exatamente o mesmo mas...
<COnrado> vou colocar para baixar agora.
<chouga> COnrado-> A essência é igual.
<chouga> COnrado-> Qual é o seu processador?
<chouga> COnrado-> "intel atom . e do desk dul c 2."?
<COnrado> isso.
<COnrado> o linux está instalado no not intel atom
<chouga> COnrado-> O que significa "dul c 2"?
<JuniorC> andretyn então, é que a pessoa que configurou o ubuntu, configurou pra uma determinada rede wifi
<JuniorC> andretyn: aí hoje eu precisei conectar essa maquina em outra rede wifi
<andretyn> JuniorC, certo, a rede aparece?
<JuniorC> andretyn: só que ele não conecta, fica só piscando a anteninha ali
<JuniorC> andretyn sim
<COnrado> isso 2.
<JuniorC> andretyn só que não conecta e não pede a senha
<COnrado> ual Core
<chouga> COnrado-> Por favor, "diga" o nome completo do seu processador, pois existem diversos “dual-core”.
<andretyn> JuniorC, clica no network-manager e vah ate "editar conexões..."
<COnrado> o que esta instalado e'vou permanecer nele é o INTEL.ATOM 1,66GHZ.
<JuniorC> andretyn certo
<JuniorC> andretyn aí eu seleciono a rede em questao e clico em editar
<chouga> COnrado-> É um Intel dual-core N280 ou D510?
<andretyn> JuniorC, sim:)
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes instalar o Ubuntu do zero?
<COnrado> criei a partição e tudo . kkkkk
<COnrado> coloco o boot
<chouga> COnrado-> Sabes instalar o Ubuntu do zero?
<COnrado> sei.
<COnrado> esse instalei do zero.
<COnrado> estou gostando desta que instalei.
<COnrado> qual a vantagem da 12.4 para a 13.4 ?
<chouga> COnrado-> Você usará somente o Ubuntu ou terá algum outro sistema?
<andretyn> JuniorC, cara... isso não devia ser dificil
<andretyn> JuniorC, q rede é essa?
<COnrado> estou usando o win7 na outra particição.
<COnrado> o hd está com 3 partições.
<COnrado> mas quando pegar o jeito vou deixar só o linux.
<chouga> Bem, de maneira curta, a grande diferença é que o Ubuntu 12.04.2 e um sistema mais estável que o Ubuntu 13.04.
<chouga> COnrado-> Bem, de maneira curta, a grande diferença é que o Ubuntu 12.04.2 e um sistema mais estável que o Ubuntu 13.04.
<JuniorC> andretyn: é que essa máquina foi mexida por um cara que entende mais de linux e ele bloqueou várias funções
<COnrado> mas, em termos de programas é a mesma coisa?
<JuniorC> andretyn: essa maquina seria para acesso somente ao servidor
<chouga> COnrado-> Basicamente sim.
<andretyn> JuniorC, formata e reinstala
<andretyn> JuniorC, sem saber o q o cara fez, fica dificil
<COnrado> beleza. Valeu chouga. Vou formatar a partição e instalar a 12.04.2 .
<COnrado> valeu para grande ajuda .
<chouga> COnrado-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<JuniorC> andretyn por isso eu estava perguntando como acessar o root, pensei que tinha privilegios ilimitados e eu poderia alterar essas configurações
<andretyn> JuniorC, tem como, mas se vc não sabe como configurar via terminal, fica dificil...
<JuniorC> andretyn seriam muitos comandos? se tu souber é só me dizer os comandos
<andretyn> JuniorC, o sistema permite que vc atualize o programas?
<JuniorC> andretyn não sei ao certo, teria que tentar. mas vamos deixar assim... vou tentar entrar em contato com o cara que mexeu nessa maquina antes
<andretyn> JuniorC, cara, eu nunca fiz isso desde q entrei no ubuntu, talvez seja facil para quem entente, mas
<JuniorC> andretyn deixa quieto, mesmo assim agradeço
<JuniorC> andretyn obrigado, até mais
<andretyn> JuniorC, blz
 * andretyn achando q o sistema era usado por um usuario comum:))
<Rogerio__> por favor, acabei de baixar a ultima versão do ubuntu....onde consigo a senha para instalar?
<marlosjf> boa noite! comprei um desktop com win 8, mas quero testar o ubuntu, o dual boot funciona com esse novo win? Já utilizei linux com dual boot, mas com o winxp, não sei se há alguma diferença
<andretyn> marlosjf, http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/06/01/fastboot-secureboot-e-uefi/
<marlosjf> obrigado
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite estou com um problema com a placa de vídeo GMA500/GMA3600
<rogerio> alguém tem alguma dica
<rogerio> ?
<yangm> preciso de ajuda com lubuntu, está muito pesado!
<andretyn> yangm, como pesado, consumido memoria?
<yangm> andretyn, não dá conta de rodar u vídeo no youtube
<yangm> o som toca, a imagem está como um slideshow
<andretyn> yangm, vc falou para ser simples, rodar video no youtube é para processador pesado
<yangm> andretyn, onde?
<yangm> e a central de programas não exibe softwares novos, apenas mostra os que já estão instalados
<andretyn> yangm, tah aih?
<yangm> andretyn, sim
<yangm> a central de programas não exibe softwares novos, apenas mostra os que já estão instalados
<andretyn> yangm, o problema do youtube é que precisa de processamento pesado, um netbook como o teu não vai rodar
<yangm> andretyn, um simples vídeo?
<andretyn> eeepc nao vai rodar um video via internet, não é um "simples" vídeo
<yangm> andretyn, até agora só tentei no chrome
<yangm> e o chrome é, digamos assim, gordo
<andretyn> yangm, tenta baixar o minitube, acho q é bemmmm mais leve que o chrome
<yangm> andretyn, ai entra o outro problema
<andretyn> yangm, o programas tem que ser leves tambem, por se não, consumem memoria e processamento
<yangm> a central de programas não exibe softwares novos, apenas mostra os que já estão instalados
<andretyn> yangm, jah atualizou o sistema?
<yangm> sim
<andretyn> yangm, rodou o apt-get update antes
<yangm> não, usei o programinha
<yangm> vou tentar o apt-get agora
<andretyn> yangm, tem que ter as linhas  do sources.list para ter atualização, isso não é ensinado no ubuntu porque eles acham q vc não vai quer aprender:)
<yangm> andretyn, heuehuehuehue
<yangm> andretyn, dei update e upgrade
<yangm> não tinha update
<yangm> qual é o lance da sources.list?
<andretyn> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GerenciamentoDePacotes/sources.list yangm
<andretyn> é só trocar o lucid pelo precise, se for o 12.04
<andretyn> que estiver usando, yangm
<yangm> andretyn, estou na 13.04
<yangm> ativei o partner software
<andretyn> hummmm, eu não sei o no do 13.04, não toh usando ele:)
<andretyn> no/nome
<andretyn> Synaptic Interface gráfica para o apt-get <-- deve ter esse programa, fica mais facil de usar
<andretyn> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Synaptic
<yangm> andretyn, mas a central de programa vai continuar vazia?
<yangm> tipo, sou obrigado a usar o synaptic?
<andretyn> yangm, cara, eu acho q a central de programas do lubuntu é bem fraquinha, eles estão escrevendo e aperficionando ainda, não tem a mesma funcionalidade da central de programas do Ubuntu...
<andretyn> yangm, vc já reabriu a central de programas depois de fazer o apt-get update?
<yangm> andretyn, sim, nem sinal de vida
<andretyn> yangm, do que, outros programas?
<yangm> andretyn, exato
<yangm> continua às moscas
<andretyn> cara, tenta o  synaptic? se não tiver nada lá, não tah fazendo certo o apt-get update
<yangm> andretyn, synaptic, apt-get install, pacote baixado, funcionam
<yangm> é só a central de programas que não
<andretyn> yangm, tah bichada, não use
<marcos_> Caras, o que vocês acham do que a canonical vai fazer com o ubuntu lts colocando um servidor que nem suporte a drivers proprietários tem?
<chouga> marcos_-> Onde você viu isso?
<hggdh> marcos_: porque um servidor necessita de drivers proprietários? Servidores não usam nVidia/ATI ou Broadcom
<marcos_> O MIR vai ser o servidor gráfico padrão no 13.10
<hggdh> e?
<marcos_> até agora os que testaram disseram que só funciona bem em IGPs da intel
<yangm> hggdh, renderizador de animações?
<hggdh> yangm: estou ainda para ver um servidor com nvidia
<andretyn> marcos_, mude para o fedora:)
<marcos_> Ah cara, eu gosto do ubuntu
<hggdh> yangm: não é cost-effective
<marcos_> mas a canonical vai fazer algo terrível ao colocar software em estado alfa em uma lts...
<hggdh> ?
<yangm> hggdh, vai renderizar uma animação com GPU integrada da intel?
<hggdh> marcos_: acho que estás confindindo as coisas. 13.10 não é LTS
<hggdh> yangm: renderização não necessita de drivers de vídeo, necessita de GPUs.
<yangm> hggdh, e GPU precisa do que?
<marcos_> sim, é o 14.04, mas ainda assim... é triste
<marcos_> a pilha de gráficos opensource só agora está melhorando
<chouga> marcos_-> Não estou lhe entendendo.
<marcos_> depois de eras de desenvolvimento o driver radeon está ficando bom. o nouveau só é péssimo em aceleração 3d, os drivers da intel são boms para as igps que não tem tanto desempenho.
<andretyn> marcos_, pq, se for para melhorar, vai ser bom, o MIR pode ser legal
<chouga> marcos_-> Lançar o Mir no 13.10 é o mais sensato a se fazer. Pois, como você vai achar os bugs se você não testar o software?
<marcos_> Sim, eu não vejo a hora de tirar o X.org (que ja me deu muita dor de cabeça), mas esses programas estão muito imaturos ainda
<andretyn> marcos_, vide o Unity, era um m&rd@, agora tah ficando cada dia melhor:))
<marcos_> Era uma merda mesmo, só no 13.04 que foi ficar bom. Mas é ruim servir de beta tester sem querer...
<chouga> marcos_-> Olha o palavriado.
<andretyn> até o "janelas" tah copiando ele, o unity
<chouga> *palavreado
<marcos_> desculpa
<chouga> marcos_-> Eu uso o Ubuntu 12.04.2 e estou muito satisfeito com o Unity.
<andretyn> volto logo, vou ao SuperMarq
<chouga> marcos_-> Creio que há muit coisa para melhorar, mas não está ruim não.
<chouga> *muita
<eliezerb> chouga, Eu também :)
<KurtKraut> chouga, já deu uma chance ao 13.04? Eu achei o Unity bem melhor nele.
<marcos_> A diferença do unity do 13.04 para os 12.xx são bem grandes. A performance é ótima.
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Já testei, mas não gostei. Instalei no notebook da minha irmã.
<chouga> KurtKraut-> Mas, depois que deu a tela preta... voltei correndo pro LTS.
<cristian> chouga
<cristian> on?
<chouga> cristian-> Acho que sim.
<marcos_> Mas ainda sobre o MIR, o que vai acontecer de fato, é que ele só vai servir como um intermédio entre o X e os toolkits, pois tudo vai rodar sobre o XMir, o que não faz muito sentido...
<chouga> marcos_-> O "XMir" é temporário.
<chouga> marcos_-> Ele foi criado para que a transição para o Mir seja mais segura.
<cristian> chouga, estou com duvida sobre permissões ROOT, no ubuntu
<marcos_> Sim é temporário, assim como o XWayland, só que o wayland já tem até suporte nativo a APIs de vários toolkits, o mir não tem de nenhuma...
<chouga> marcos_-> Mas olha o tempo que o Wayland é desenvolvido, e o Mir?
<chouga> marcos_-> Pelo tempo, está maravilhoso.
<chouga> marcos_-> Olhe o Unity do 11.04 e 13.04?
<chouga> marcos_-> Isso tudo em apenas 2 anos.
<marcos_> chouga, Mas o que faz o XMir rodar é que ele é justamente um fork do XWayland.
<chouga> marcos_-> ...?
<chouga> marcos_-> Onde você viu isso?
<cristian> alguem pode me ajudar com uma duvida, sobre permissões no ubuntu?
<chouga> cristian-> Se eu puder...
<cristian> chouga pode mano, so nao queria atrapalhar vc com o marcos
<chouga> cristian-> Tranquilo, só um bate-papo...
<marcos_> chouga, Nos forums do phoronix
<cristian> chouga_> entao mano, e que estou tentando instalar o wine, ate instalei, mas pelo tuto que estou seguindo tem que mudar umas coisas nas permissões
<chouga> marcos_-> Passe o link por favor?
<marcos_> vou encontrar aqui
<cristian> logo, quando abro as propriedades diz que o dono e ROOT, e nao posso mudar nada
<chouga> cristian-> Você está numa conta padrão ou administrador?
<cristian> estou naquela que se configura a senha na instalação do ubuntu
<cristian> to usando a principal, a de visitante nao uso
<chouga> cristian-> Então é administrador.
<cristian> chouga_> e pra usar a permissão root, o que eu faço?
<chouga> cristian-> Muito estranho, pois normalmente neste tipo de conta não aparece isso.
<marcos_> chouga, aqui:http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?82125-Mark-Shuttleworth-Declares-Mir-A-Performance-Win
<cristian> posso postar o link da tela aqui pra vc ver?
<chouga> cristian-> Seria ótimo.
<cristian> tem algum programa no ubuntu equivalente ao paint, pra eu colar a print da tela?
<eliezerb> cristian, Só pressionando a tela PrtScrn ele abre uma caixa para que você possa salvar a imagem
<eliezerb> cristian, Muito melhor que o "paint"
<cristian> eliezerb> valeu mano eu nao sabia rsr
<eliezerb> KurtKraut, Aparece lá no #ubuntu-br-offtopic um minuto
<chouga> marcos_-> Acho que você se equivocou.
<chouga> marcos_-> Primeiro, isso não é um artigo, apenas um "debate".
<cristian> chouga_> ai mano a configuração de contas de usuario, so tem uma http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/ks0i.png/?sa=0
<chouga> marcos_-> Segundo que, de todos os "comentaristas", apenas um fala que o XMir é um fork do Wayland. Algo que é absurdo.
<cristian> chouga_> vou tirar outra das permissoes que deu errado ok
<chouga> cristian-> E o Wine?
<marcos_> Vou verificar as bases de código, mas como ja conheço sei como é a do mir e da do wayland, o segundo está em um estágio muito mais avançado... vou ver onde tem a do Xmir...
<cristian> sim
<cristian> mas desccobri aqui agora, tenho permisoes apenas em downloads, imagens etc, o que esta dentro de COmputador e do tal  ROOT
<cristian> nada la tenho permissão
<cristian> -'
<chouga> cristian-> "Tem alguma coisa errada que não tá certa."
<chouga> cristian-> Em uma ocasião normal, isso não deveria acontecer.
<cristian> chouga_> aqui a foto, da permissao dentro de COmputador http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/i8y4.png/?sa=0
<cristian> chouga_> ja nas pastas principais, como eu citei downloads etc, o dono esta 'Eu'
<chouga> cristian-> Você excluiu algum usuário ou mexeu nas configurações de permissões?
<cristian> devo ter mexido quando instalei, estava perdido, fui acostumar um pouco ontem
<cristian> devo formatar de novo ?
<cristian> chouga_> ou tem soluçao sem formatar?
<chouga> cristian-> Calma, vamos tentar resolver.
<chouga> cristian-> Formatar com certeza resolveria, mas você não aprenderia nada novo. E nem eu.
<cristian> chouga_>lembro de ter mexido nos logs, desativei historico pra tudo, arquivos pastas fotos etc... contas de usuario mexi mas tentar desativar a conta de convidado mas nao consegui
<chouga> cristian-> Entendo, tenha mais cuidado da próxima vez.
<cristian> chouga_> certo
<cristian> chouga_> se fosse windows eu ja estava pensando em virus uheuheue
<chouga> cristian-> kk
<chouga> cristian-> Estou pesquisando, ok?
<cristian> ok
<chouga> cristian-> Não esqueci de você não.
<cristian> chouga_> criei uma nova conta de adm pra ver se muda as permissões, se eu logar nela, encerra a sessão atual?
<chouga> cristian-> sim.
<chouga> cristian-> Acho que sei como resolver.
<chouga> cristian-> Faça o seguinte:
<chouga> cristian-> No terminal digite: sudo su
<cristian> passord o meu ne
<chouga> cristian-> Aquele que você criou na instalação do sistema.
<cristian> apareceu root@nomedeusuario /home/opkopk#
<chouga> cristian-> Digite: nautilus
<cristian> apareceu pasta pessoal: DEsktop
<chouga> cristian-> Não feche o terminal.
<chouga> cristian-> Vá no seu "Sistema de arquivo"
<cristian> irmao
<cristian> apareceu um erro
<cristian> no terminal
<chouga> cristian-> Qual erro?
<cristian> share mensage: called ''net usershare info'' but it failed: compartilhamento de rede de usuario'' retornou erro 255
<cristian> please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing
<chouga> cristian-> Realmente era o que eu estava pensando.
<chouga> cristian-> Alguém alterou as permissões ou criou uma nova conta sem todas as permissões necessárias.
<cristian> lol
<cristian> pode ser algo que instalei, ou alguma invasao?
<chouga> cristian-> Pode ser algo que você fez...
<cristian> invasão e meio improvavel ne
<chouga> cristian-> sim.
<cristian> instalei algumas coisas que pediram pra mudar umas coisas no sistema
<chouga> cristian-> Você mesmo disse que estava mexendo nas contas.
<cristian> por exemplo o Vidalia
<chouga> cristian-> Você tem quantos usuários no sistema?
<cristian> era so 1
<cristian> agora criei outro
<cristian> consertei
<cristian> muhahaha
<chouga> cristian-> ...?
<cristian> pesquisei aqui
<cristian> olha copiei e colei o que eu fiz
<cristian> sudo chown root:sambashare /var/lib/samba/usershares sudo chmod 1770 /var/lib/samba/usershares  Depois, pra poder criar usershares, você vai ter que ser membro do grupo "sambashare":  sudo adduser fulano sambashare
<cristian> agora tudo esta assim, Dono: 'Eu'
<cristian> nao sei si foi isso
<cristian> mais executei e deu, da uma olhada no topico completo http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=96951.0
<cristian> eita
<chouga> cristian-> Mas, este não é exatamente o comando pra isso.
<cristian> detalhe, so tenho permissao quando abro as pastas usando o Nautilus
<cristian> quando abro pelo menu Arquivos normalmenta ta do mesmo jeito
<eliezerb> chouga, To aqui me perguntando o que o cristian fez... heuheuheu
<cristian> uehuehue
<cristian> e como chouga disse, sou maluco, so pode
<cristian> vish, vo parar de fuça, agora perdi todas permissoes
<cristian> :o
<chouga> cristian-> O Samba não tem nenhuma relação com a permissões dos usuários.
<cristian> chouga_> puts eu tava mandando comando sem saber o que era
<chouga> cristian-> jura?
<eliezerb> cristian, Ai tu afunda a seleção
<cristian> repeti tudo que voce me disse, quando logo usando sudo su, tenho todas permissoes, fora disso nao tenho permissão pra nada
<chouga> cristian-> O "sudo su" que é o comando para você se tornar root.
<cristian> chouga_> mas e temporario?
<chouga> cristian-> O root basicamente manda em tudo no sistema.
<chouga> cristian-> Você fechou o terminal?
<cristian> feixei, mas abri de novo pelo sudo su, depois nautilus
<chouga> [20:14:26] <chouga> cristian-> Não feche o terminal.
<cristian> chouga_> ta aberto
<chouga> cristian-> Digite nautilus
<cristian> digitei, deu o mesmo erro 255 e abriu a pasta pessoal
<cristian> com apenas o icone DEsktop
<cristian> chouga_> sei o que pode ser, ontem fui no atualizador de programas, tava com sono, nem li direito so marquei tudo e instalei, alguma coisa com 160 mb uheuhe
<chouga> cristian-> Deixe o erro de lado e vá em "Sistema de arquivos".
<chouga> cristian-> Não feche o terminal.
<cristian> o Arquivos no lançador?
<chouga> cristian-> No nautilus.
<cristian> como ?
<chouga> cristian-> Fica embaixo de vídeos.
<cristian> quando digitei nautilus do apareceu a pasta pessoal, to confuso
<eliezerb> cristian, Todos estamos
<eliezerb> cristian, Foque nos comandos do chouga
<chouga> cristian-> Vou repetir.
<chouga> cristian-> Você não digitou sudo su e depois nautilus?
<cristian> chouga_ ta assim http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/3qp0.png/?sa=0
<cristian> sim
<cristian> sudo su, senha e nautilus
<chouga> cristian-> Vá em computador.
<chouga> cristian-> O seu é o Ubuntu 13.04?
<cristian> sim
<cristian> pronto computador
<chouga> cristian-> Por isso, a opção "sistema de arquivos" foi renomeada para computador".
<chouga> cristian-> Só mudou o nome.
<cristian> entendi
<chouga> cristian-> Depois vá em "etc".
<cristian> certo
<chouga> cristian-> Depois vá em "sudoers.d".
<cristian> apareceu um arquivo README
<chouga> cristian-> Volte.
<chouga> cristian-> Proucure o arquivo "sudoers"
<cristian> localizei
<chouga> cristian-> Abra-o, tire um print e mande o link.
<cristian> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/9v0z.png/?sa=0
<cristian> chouga_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/9v0z.png/?sa=0
<chouga> cristian-> Só um momento.
<cyanotux> cristian-> chouga aqui.
<cristian> opa
<cyanotux> cristian-> Mudei para minha conta de admin.
<cristian> cyanotux_> beleza
<cristian> cyanotux_> na boa mano, vc ja viu alguem fazer essas mer** que eu fiz nos ultimos dias só fuçando? huheheuhe
<cyanotux> cristian-> Sim, eu.
<cyanotux> cristian-> Toma cuidado com o palavreado.
<wellington> boa noite !!
<cristian> cyanotux_ sorry, mesmo sensurando dois caracteres da pra entender ne muhaha, desculpa
<cristian> cyanotux_ então você ja fez erros, como eu antes?
<cyanotux> cristian-> Muito mais que você.
<cyanotux> cristian-> Descobri.
<cristian> cyanotux_> opa
<cristian> muito mais do que eu DEUS to vendo que vo erra dimais e perde muitos dados ainda rçrçrç
<cyanotux> cristian-> Faça o seguinte:
<wellington> meu sistema está dando erro na hora de atualizar. estou tendo muita dificuldade em conectar pelo pidgin. os players de musica não conseguem acessar a internet p buscar lyrics. vejam ! Err http://archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg
<wellington>   Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - Erro de sistema)
<cyanotux> cristian-> Dentro do arquivo sudoers você vai colocar seu nome de usuário embaixo da linha "# User privilege specification".
<cyanotux> cristian-> Tipo "chouga ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL".
<cyanotux> cristian-> Não é para apagar nada, só adicionar.
<cyanotux> cristian-> ok?
<cristian> Ficando assim? # User privilege specification root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL opkopk  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<cyanotux> cristian-> Vou mandar um print.
<cyanotux> cristian-> Deixe assim: https://imageshack.us/a/img62/8937/60u.png
<cristian> beleza ficou assim
<cyanotux> cristian-> Agora salve o arquivo e reinicie o sistema.
<cristian> http://imageshack.us/f/839/vgp.png/
<cristian> salvei
<cristian> vo reiniciar
<cristian> olha a print
<omelete> só logout
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-12
<omelete> ou source
<cyanotux> cristian-> Show
<cristian> cyanotux_ vou reiniciar e voltar
<cristian> vlw
<chouga> cristian-> Foi?
<cristian> cyanotux_  reiniciei
<cristian> cyanotux_ ainda esta do mesmo jeito
<Agnaldo> olá boa noite
<chouga> cristian-> O que está do mesmo jeito?
<Agnaldo> nossa, estou com muita dificuldade para instalar o ubuntu
<Agnaldo> tem algum disposto a me dar um apoio
<wellington> Agnaldo, qual a dificuldade ?
<Agnaldo> então, eu baixei só que veio em rar.
<cristian> cyanotux_ vou formatar mano, e mais facil, baguncei dimais a instalação do OS
<wellington> em rar ? ja descompactou ?
<Agnaldo> e ai, baixei o imgburn
<Agnaldo> quando descompactei ele virou um monte de pastas
<Agnaldo> ou arquvios
<chouga> cristian-> Você tentou pelo menos fazer novamente a instalação?
<Agnaldo> sim
<wellington> e como vc ta tentando instalar com esses arquivos ?
<Agnaldo> mas as quando entro na bios, ela não reconhece
<Agnaldo> vc não quer me passar passo a passo como faço
<Agnaldo> ?
<cristian> chouga_ nao, isso aconteceu ontem, ainda nao formatei de novo
<cristian> chouga_ irei faze-lo agora , eu volto aqui pra dizer se deu certo
<chouga> cristian-> Por que você não tentou?
<wellington> Agnaldo,  sua internet é boa ? não seria melhor vc baixar a imagem .iso no site do ubuntu ?
<Agnaldo> cambio
<Agnaldo> vou então fazer isso agora
<Agnaldo> banda larga telefonica
<cristian> chouga_ deu problema foi ontem quando fui instalar o Wine, ai trabalhei de cedo ate agora mano, mas vou fazer
<chouga> cristian-> Estou perguntando se você tentou instalar o WIne novamente.
<wellington> Agnaldo, é melhor porque ja vem a imagem iso . esses arquivos q vc baixou, a gnt nem sabe como está. talvez até vc consiga instalar mas pode conter algum tipo de erro dp
<Agnaldo> oi
<Agnaldo> ok
<Agnaldo> vou baixar agora
<cristian> ah sim entendi, eu tentei
<cristian> instalou
<cristian> normal
<chouga> cristian-> Mas então...
<cristian> mas  la no tutorial, pede pra fazer uma modificação nas propriedades
<chouga> cristian-> Então nós conseguimos.
<cristian> e sem a permissão root nao da
<cristian> mas pera, e so eu usar o sudo su que vc me encinou, e mudar as propriedades, da certo?
<wellington> Agnaldo, baixe via torrent . é mais rapido.... se quiser o link, é só falar....
<Agnaldo> então
<Agnaldo> agora estou no site do ubuntu
<Agnaldo> e ele quer baixar pelo rar.
<Agnaldo> e como faço pelo torrent.
<Agnaldo> ?
<cristian> chouga
<chouga> cristian-> Só um momento.
<omelete> Agnaldo,  pode ser q vc já esteja com a ISO ai, o winrar associa como arquivo do programa e coloca um icone dele na ISO
<chouga> cristian-> Estou no telefone.
<Agnaldo> então, como vou saber isso?
<cristian> chouga_ tranquilo mano
<chouga> cristian-> Vish, mulheres falam demais...
<chouga> cristian-> A garota não para.
<wellington> Agnaldo,  vc tem algum programa de torrent ?
<Agnaldo> acabei de baixar esse danadoi
<Agnaldo> utorrent
<Agnaldo> danado
<wellington> ja instalou ?
<Agnaldo> o utorrent
<Agnaldo> sim
<wellington> pronto. vou mandar o arquivo p vc. aí vc abri o arquivo com o utorrent.
<Agnaldo> ok
<cristian> chouga_ e assim mesmo mano kkkk, aproveita de boa ae, tranks
<Guest9033> Preciso de ajuda alguem disposto a ajuda???????
<Guest9033> ?????
<Agnaldo> Wellington, eu preciso do server e do desktop
<Guest9033> Alguem me ajuda????????????
<Agnaldo> guest eu estou igual a você
<Agnaldo> quem está me dando um apoio é o Wellington
<Guest9033> vish
<Guest9033> Tipo
<Agnaldo> creio que o wellington, possa te ajudar
<cristian> alguem ai disponivel pra uma duvida rapida?
<cristian> tem algum programa no linux similar ao CMD do windows?
<Guest9033> Não to consiguindo sincronizar o iphone
<cristian> pra usar ping etc
<Guest9033> ja baixei o amarok, e o clementine
<Guest9033> mas da o mesmo erro
<wellington> Agnaldo,  32 ou 64 bits ? ubuntu 13.04 ?
<cristian> wellington_ vc sabe se tem mano?
<Agnaldo> 32 bits e 13.04
<Guest9033> wellington me ajuda/
<Guest9033> ???
<Agnaldo> guest, deixa ele me ajudar primeiro
<Agnaldo> depois ele te ajuda
<wellington> Guest9033,  blz
<Agnaldo> rsrsrs
<wellington> Agnaldo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads?cp=close
<hggdh> Guest9033: é muito mais fácil simplesmente dizer qual é o teu problema, e esperar
<Guest9033> blz
<Guest9033> iphone não sincroniza
<hggdh> lamento. Eu não uso iphone
<wellington> tem o titulo ''bittorrent'' . é só clicar no q vc quer, q o seu browser vai baixar... aí tu vai lá na pasta onde ficam os downloads.... e abre o arquivo com o utorrent
<Agnaldo> posso salvar direto no cd?
<Guest9033> Mas tu nao sabe algum pgm que sincronize?
<Guest9033> Tentei usa amarok mas nem reconhece a midia
<wellington> salvar direto no cd ? como assim ? primeiro vc baixa.... dp é q vc grava no cd
<omelete> aquele itunes até no win é chato de usar
<Agnaldo> ok
<Guest9033> instalei o itunes aqui mas nem sincroniza
<Guest9033> Tipo iniciante em ubuntu sofre
<wellington> Guest9033,  ja tentou o clementine ? player clementine ?
<Guest9033> Sim ja tentei
<Agnaldo> já baixei, agora é só abrir com o torrente é isso?
<Guest9033> Vou coloca o erro aqui
<Guest9033> OLHA O ERRO QUE DA     determined mount-point path to /tmp/kde-daniel/amarok/imobiledevice_uuid_03012756dfb1b55ce711905e4b9e700c9d42d39a calling `ifuse "-u" "03012756dfb1b55ce711905e4b9e700c9d42d39a" "-ofsname=afc://03012756dfb1b55ce711905e4b9e700c9d42d39a" "/tmp/kde-daniel/amarok/imobiledevice_uuid_03012756dfb1b55ce711905e4b9e700c9d42d39a"` with timeout of 10s command failed to start within timeout Failed to mount iPhone on /tm
<wellington> vc ta usando o kde ?
<Guest9033> N
<wellington> Agnaldo,  isso
<Celso> alguem do canal usa xubuntu e ja tentou custumizar sua home e as futuras a serem criadas?
<Celso> paradepois criar uma iso do sistema
<Agnaldo> ok
<Celso> temas,icones,xfce4-terminal,remoer alguns programas e instalar outros e gerar uma iso onde depois de instalado fique padrão essa customização
<Celso> remover*
<Agnaldo> wellington
<Agnaldo> tem algum manual, ou tutorial para configurar o server?
<wellington> oi
<Agnaldo> deixa eu lhe perguntar
<Agnaldo> tem algum manual ou tutorial de instalação e configuração do server?
<wellington> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=como+configurar+server+ubuntu&oq=como+configurar+server+ubuntu&aqs=chrome.0.69i57j0l3j69i62.10317j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#sclient=psy-ab&q=como+configurar+server+ubuntu&oq=como+configurar+server+ubuntu&gs_l=serp.2...23426.23991.1.24012.6.3.0.0.0.0.265.265.2-1.1.0...0.0.0..1c.1.17.psy-ab.4zHPXmFysdc&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc&fp=9d3f0e5d6c4de02f&biw=1539&bih=814
<wellington> uma busca no google.... talvez tenha algo q possa te ajudar.... um dos links tem um tutorial em pdf
<Agnaldo> ok
<Agnaldo> obrigadu
<wellington> meu sistema está dando erro na hora de atualizar. estou tendo muita dificuldade em conectar pelo pidgin. os players de musica não conseguem acessar a internet p buscar lyrics. vejam ! Err http://archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg
<wellington> Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - Erro de sistema)
<socram> olá galera.
<socram> será que alguém pode me ajuda.
<socram> estou tentando instalar o skype
<socram> alguém sabe?
<xGrind> socram, opa. qual versao do ubuntu?
<socram> estou com 13.04
<socram> xGrind, estou com  a versão 13.04
<socram> xGrind, mais pode deixa q rsolvi a bronca
<xGrind> ;D
<socram> xGrind, vakeu
<sagat> sudo apt-get install skype
<sagat> socram
<sagat> vc conseguiu ?
<socram> coonseguir sim
<socram> valeu galera.
<socram> agora estou atrás de link q me ensine a instal ar o team viewer
<socram> se aluém souber passa a infromação.
<sagat> www.teamviewer .com
<sagat> baixe o arquivo .deb
<sagat> e instale pelo GDeb
<sagat> eu fiz assim deu certo
<sagat> se alguem souber o caminho mais curto posta ai
<xGrind> só dar dois cliques e instalar pela Central de Programas mesmo
<sagat> fecho
<sagat> melhor ainda
<sagat> o xGrind se o cara tiver usando linux mint ele consegue tb , to tentando trazer um camarada para o ubuntu mas ta dificil
<marcos_> nem fazia ideia que tinha teamview pro linux '-'
<sagat> o marcos_ funciona bem cara
<xGrind> sagat, consegue , pq é .deb. é que o Ubuntu nao traz o Gdebi instalado por padrao mais.
<xGrind> marcos_, na verdade ele roda atraves do wine.
<xGrind> nao sei pq não fazem uma versao pra linux logo. tem .deb, mas usa wine
<marcos_> ah sim, mas se funciona bem está ótimo
<xGrind> funciona. uso de boa aqui :D
<marcos_> nossa, o x-chat está fechando toda hora aqui :S
<xGrind> marcos_, estranho. abre ele pelo terminal pra ver oq esta dando esse erro
<sagat> xGrind entendi cara , obrigado pela explicação
<xGrind> sagat, de nada
<sagat> pessoal quando puderem , gostaria de sabe onde consigo algo para ler sobre firewall ,obrigado
<xGrind> sagat, ja procurou no vivaolinux? la tem de tudo :D
<sagat> sou novo no linux , .com.br ?
<sagat>  obrigado
<xGrind> calmae
<xGrind> sagat, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/busca/?cx=partner-pub-3535276187000580%3A4725058203&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=firewall&tipoBusca=0&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&siteurl=www.vivaolinux.com.br%2Fetc%2Fconkyrc-12&ref=&ss=2993j5027095j8
<xGrind> viu ae sagat ?
<jlrcampos> usava o ubuntu 12.04 e minha placa wifi do note mini hp funcionava de boa agora com o ubuntu 13.04 não aparece nenhuma placa wifi
<jlrcampos> usava o ubuntu 12.04 e minha placa wifi do note mini hp funcionava de boa agora com o ubuntu 13.04 não aparece nenhuma placa wifi
<jlrcampos> algum pode ajudar
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<optimusprimem> dia
<socram> valeu galera.
<socram> conseguir instalar o team viewer.
<chouga> Alguém aqui tem a NET como provedor de internet?
<chouga> Alguém aqui tem a NET como provedor de internet?
<socram> galera estou trabalhando manipulação com processos.
<socram> Será que alem do top, ps existem outros comandos?
<AldoRaine> pstree
<AldoRaine> htop
<socram> o que faz o pstree
<socram> ele lista a arvore de procesos
<socram> itha achei sobre o pstree
<socram> ps
<socram> galera o q faz o htop
<socram> e como uso.
<CyL> !enter | socram
<ubotu-br`> socram: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<socram> ubotu-br, valeu a dica.
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'valeu a dica.' not found
<hggdh> socram: ubotu é um bot...
<CyL> !bot | socram
<ubotu-br> socram: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<Emilio_Eiji> boa tarde pessoal
<chouga> Boa-tarde Emilio_Eiji!
<emilyo> oi
<emilyo> não consigo baixar essa versão do ubuntu?
<CyL> emilyo: Qual versão?
<emilyo> 13.04
<emilyo> na verdade nunca baixei ubuntu, esta será a primeira vez. paga alguma taxa?
<CyL> emilyo: Não, é gratuito
<emilyo> ok
<emilyo> obrigado
<Emilio_Eiji> o kra eh quase meu chará haoiuahoaiuhoiuaah
<hggdh> de forma geral, deveriamos sugerir o uso do 12.04 para iniciantes
<CyL> hggdh: Verdade, acabei me desligando desse fato, desculpe o lapso
<dberg> hmmm, entao provavelmente teremos ubuntu phones na verizon.
<hggdh> CyL: heh, sem problemas
<dberg> nada mal.
<hggdh> dberg: talvez... o fato da Verizon entrar é muito bom, significa que ela tem interesse
<hggdh> mas, para nos usuários de N4, isto não deve fazer muita diferença
<dberg> e' um bom sinal para a canonical mas enquanto isso continuo com N4 ;)
<hggdh> dberg: o Ubuntu phone, até o momento, só é para ser usado como dogfood :-)
<CyL> Agora que eu me dei conta que mir significa paz em russo
<dberg> CyL: hah, e eu pensei em "mir" como "mim" em alemao! lol
<CyL> dberg: heh
<socram> olá galera não conseguir instala o teamviwer.
<socram> alguém pode me ajuda nesta bronca.
<Richter> socram, ubuntu?
<joelwallis> Z shell é uma ferramenta estável e confiável para uso em produção? E quanto ao framework oh-my-zsh?
<socram> Richter, fale mu rei Estou tentando encontra formas de instalar esse bendito aqui no meu Ubuntu e não consigo.
<Richter> socram, achei bem facil
<socram> Richter, como fizestes?
<Richter> socram, baixa o .deb
<Richter> socram, abre o terminal
<Richter> socram, e roda o comando sudo dpkg -i teamview.deb
<Richter> socram, só poem o diretorio certo do teamview e o nome do pacote tbm
<Richter> usei como exemplo
<Richter> :P
<Richter> socram, conseguiu?
<Richter> socram, seu sistema é 32 ou 64 bits?
<zerax> eae boa tarde a todos
<Richter> zerax, boa tarde
<socram> Richter, mais você baixou dopróprio site
<Richter> socram, sim...
<Richter> socram, você usa 32 ou 64bits?
<socram> Richter, blz irei fazer o procedimento depois te digo.
<Richter> socram, ok
<socram> Richter, estava apanhando na instalação, pois eu estava fora da pasta onde baixei  o arquivo.
<Richter> kkkkkkk
<Richter> socram, acontece
<Richter> socram, comece a usar o tab para navegar entre os arquivos e autocompletar seus nomes
<socram> Richter, valeu pela dica, e irei sim.
<juniormendonca> alguem me diz aí como eu encontro um canal do android
<CyL> juniormendonca: Já tentou #android?
<welington> ola estou com um problema instalei o ubuntu 12.04 hj e nao estou encontrando a extensao para chrome do silverlight
<Kazenin_> não funfa mais
<Kazenin_> nem no FF nem no Chrome
<juniormendonca> CyL:  to la. valeu
<Kazenin_> desistiram o desenvolvimento da ferramenta
<juniormendonca> to procurando um app smb server pro android
<Kazenin_> aliás do plugin
<welington> nao tem outro jeito ate gostei do so
<CyL> welington: Silverlight é tecnologia proprietária e não funciona no Linux
<CyL> welington: Vc pode tentar usar através do Wine, mas não sei se é possível
<welington> wine ???
<CyL> welington: http://www.winehq.org/
<welington> navegador?
<CyL> welington: Veja o link que passei
<soyer> ola
<soyer> ola
<CyL> soyer: Olá
<soyer> precisava tirar uma duvida refeente a um comando pode ser:
<arlima> Disponivel a partir da fonte universe  Usar esta fonte Nao consigo instalar ?
<arlima> Disponivel a partir da fonte universe  Usar esta fonte Nao consigo instalar ??
<CyL> arlima: Qual a sua dúvida?
<arlima> Disponivel a partir da fonte universe  Usar esta fonte Nao consigo instalar ?? sabe resolver
<CyL> !detalhes | arlima
<ubotu-br> arlima: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<arlima> Estou com problemas em instalar programas no Ubuntu, estou usando versao ubuntu 13.04 .
<CyL> arlima: Faça um pastebin do log do erro por favor
<arlima> Quando eu vou  na central de programas  para instalar qualquer programa, aparece a mensagem " Disponivel a partir da fonte universe"  e a opcao "   Usar esta fonte "
<CyL> arlima: Já tentou marcar esta opção?
<arlima> Quando eu clico nesta opcao ,  comeca a carregar canais de software
<arlima> e fica carregando sem parar
<arlima> nunca acaba
<CyL> arlima: Bom, ele precisa atualizar a lista de pacotes dos repositórios
<arlima> Na Central de Programas> Progresso> Atualizando cache " consultando canais de software". E nao carregar a barra de download. Fica assim por muito tempo
<CyL> arlima: Talvez o espelho que está usando esteja fora do ar
<arlima> Como eu faco para atualizar esse lista?
<arlima> Eu baixei o ubuntu hoje, e instalei ele no meu netbook, hoje tambem!
<CyL> arlima: Ao que parece que não tem muita intimidade com a linha de comando né?
<arlima> Nao sou novo usuario.
<arlima> Pode me ajudar
<CyL> arlima: Sugiro instalar o synaptic e tentar através dele
<arlima> como instalar esse synaptic
<arlima> ??
<CyL> arlima: Pode usar a própria central de programas
<hggdh> arlima: já que sabes o que está fazendo: (0) feche a central de programas;(1) abra um terminal, e nele execute "sudo apt-get update".Veja se demora. Se demorar, é este o processo
<arlima> Sim fiz isso, demora um tempao, e aparece um Erro e dizendo que nao possivel conectar
<arlima> Todos os programas que eu quero baixar na Central de Programas aparece a mensagem " Disponivel a partir da fonte universe"  e a opcao "   Usar esta fonte "
<hggdh> arlima: fizeste o que pedi, e deu um erro? Qual erro -- exatamente?
<hggdh> por que o "usar esta fonte" forcaria algo como o que pedi. Se isto falha, não tem atualização
<arlima> o erro e muito grande
<CyL> !pastebin | arlima
<ubotu-br> arlima: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<arlima> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com raring release.gpg
<arlima> Nao foi possivel iniciar conexao para extras.ubuntu.com:80(2001:67c:8001::10). - connect (101: A rede esta fora de alcance)[ IP: 2001:67c:1360:8001::10 80]
<CyL> arlima: *Não* cole no canal
<hggdh> arlima: basta.
<CyL> arlima: O erro é na sua conexão de internet
<hggdh> oooh, IPv6...
<arlima> Eu estou conectado pela rede do meu servico
<arlima> trabalho no tribunal de justica
<arlima> aqui tem mascara de rede, privilegios de conexao e outras coisas
<hggdh> arlima: então
<arlima> mas eu consigo conectar a internet no mozila normalmente
<hggdh> é possível que os repositórios do Ubuntu tenham sido bloqueados
<arlima> por causa de rede ne?
<CyL> arlima: E o suporte do tribunal?
<arlima> vou testar la em casa
<arlima> simm!
<CyL> arlima: Não perguntei se vc é o suporte, perguntei se vc já recorreu ao suporte.
<arlima> Eu sou um dos que dar suporte de informatica .
<CyL> arlima: Bom, emtão recorrer ao suporte do tribunal não vai dar muito certo pra vc
<arlima> vou embora,  obrigado
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém aqui tem a NET como provedor de internet?
<zerax> ae alguem sabe se tem como deixar um script bash rodando de algum site/servidor ? tipo eu upo ele pro site e ele ficar rodando automaticamente por la?
<CyL> zerax: Interativo?
<zerax> CyL:  a unica interação seria eu dar um start nele ele rodar os comandos , gerar um log dos resultados e quando terminar me enviar o log
<CyL> zerax: Então pode boatr em background
<zerax> background seria o método a se utilizar para realizar este procedimento?
<CyL> zerax: Se o script for não interativo acredito que sim, se for interativo tente usar com tmux ou screen
<zerax> ok obrigado CyL vou pesquisar sobre isso então.
<gimar3886> como faço para gravar o ubuntu no cd virgem?
<gimar3886> oi?
<gimar3886> aqui é a sala Brasil?
<BlackFlag> gimar3886, sala brasileira
<BlackFlag> gimar3886, você quer gravar de onde?
<gimar3886> ok então eu baixei o ubuntu e o tamanho do iso é de 794 mb e o cd que eu comprei tem 700 mb
<BlackFlag> gimar3886, ah, as versões atuais são pra DVD
<CyL> !tamanho | gimar3886
<ubotu-br> gimar3886: As imagens de instalação do Ubuntu, a partir da versão 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal), podem ser maiores do que um CD comum comporta. Entretanto você pode gravar esta imagem num DVD ou tentar instalar através de um !pendrive
<gimar3886> entendi, achei que tinha alguma manha nisso
<BlackFlag> gimar3886, se você estiver em um linux, dá pra fazer um usb bootável com o programa unetbootin
<gimar3886> fico por aqui, não imaginei que o cd não caberia e não comprei o dvd
<CyL> gimar3886: Não um pendrive disponível?
<gimar3886> eu to no windows xp e queria mudar para o ubuntu
<gimar3886> eu vou comprar um dvd mesmo, porque eu quero manter o sistema comigo e no pen eu provavelmente apagaria porque eu uso muito
<BlackFlag> gimar3886, nunca usei no windows, mas vi na wikipedia que tem o unetbootin pra windows
<gimar3886> obrigado mesmo assim
<BlackFlag> gimar3886, disponha
<gimar3886> pode deixar, eu resolvo isso vlw
<CyL> gimar3886: Vc só precisa do pendrive para instalar, depois pode reutilizá-lo para outros fins
<gimar3886> ainda sim prefiro o dvd, vou correr na lojinha e comprar um ainda da tempo
<gimar3886> tchau tchau!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe me dizer o que significa isso: SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xfec000f0 already in use ?
<BlackFlag> quando estou bootando aparece escrito e vi na saída do dmesg
<CyL> BlackFlag: Uma rápida pesquisa no google revelou que está relacionado ao watchdog do computador
<BlackFlag> CyL, eu manjo um pouco, mas não muito. O que seria esse watchdog?
<CyL> BlackFlag: Watchdog é um temporizador utilizado para detectar travamentos em programas
<BlackFlag> CyL, e esse aviso significa que tá em conflito com alguma coisa ou algo assim?
<CyL> BlackFlag: Bom, esse aviso significa que o módulo do temporizador tentou usar o mesmo endereço DMA que outro módulo
<CyL> BlackFlag: O que é sim algum tipo de conflito, mas que no meu entendimento o kernel deveria resolver automaticamente
<BlackFlag> CyL, será que resolveu? Como posso saber?
<CyL> BlackFlag: Não conheço suficientemente do kernel para saber o que houve, mas ou o watchdog foi desabilitador, ou o mesmo alocou outro endereço automaticamente para o mesmo
<BlackFlag> CyL, valeu! Vou dar mais uma pesquisada pra ver se entendo melhor isso aí.
<Raff> olha soh, tenhos 2 hds, um ssd 120gb e um hdd 1tb , eu vou instalar o so no ssd, ai queria usar o hdd pra colcoar outros arquivos, queria saber se preciso fazer raid ou nao, eh soh colocar os 2 hd no mobo, preciso fazer alguma coisa ?
<CyL> Raff: vc não *precisa* fazer nada, mas pode se  quiser
<Raff> eu queria saber soh se o hdd vai ser reconhecido depois pelo so
<CyL> Raff: Ele já é reconhecido atualmente?
<Raff> eu instalei ele agora, e ja vou aproveitar pra formatar o pc e instalar o so
<KurtKraut> Raff, se você gosta de fuçar, dê uma olhada num recurso do kernel mais recente chamado bcache, em que o SSD é usado como cache dos arquivos mais acessados do HD. Assim você não se preocupa no que por no HD e no que por no SSD, o kernel se encarregará de por cópia no SSD dos arquivos mais acessados e acelerará seu computador como um todo.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Um cache de 120 GB é muito o caso
<Raff> pode cre, eu ja pensei em fazer isso ai, mas como eu nao uso muito o disco , entao vo deixar o so instalado no ssd, e musica ou filme, quem sabe uma vm no hdd
<KurtKraut> CyL, sim, o que me faz pensar que basicamente tudo que ele mais acessa, Unity, Nautilus, os browsers, os caches dos browsers, a pasta /home dele estaria constantemente no cache.
<KurtKraut> CyL, eu pessoalmente não vejo como desperdício de espaço
<CyL> KurtKraut: eu também não
<CyL> KurtKraut: como fica o boot?
<KurtKraut> CyL, não cheguei a ler alguém explicando explicitamente como ficaria, mas AFAIK, também por ser recorrentemente lido, fica no cache também.
<KurtKraut> CyL, toda a operação de I/O do kernel no HD passa a ser cacheada no SSD, no boot não fica diferente.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Bom, suponho que isso seja carregado por um serviço ao inicializar o computador, então em tese o cache só está disponível após a inicializaçaõ do serviço, não?
<KurtKraut> CyL, não é um serviço, é um recurso do kernel. É bem baixo nível mesmo.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Ok, legal
<CyL> KurtKraut: Posso chamar no pvt?
<KurtKraut> CyL, sim, claro.
<andretyn> Boa noite, meu povo e minha pova:))
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-13
<KurtKraut> Qual é o nome daquela distro baseada em FreeBSD voltada para se fazer firewall/roteador?
<KurtKraut> pfSense, consegui lembrar! Obrigado a todos que mandaram energias positivas :P
<omelete> pfsense?
<KurtKraut> omelete, isso mesmo, thanks.
<omelete> tem uma
<omelete> acho q é vinhata
<omelete> vyatta hehe
<KurtKraut> omelete, Se não me engano vyatta é pago e caro, let me check.
<omelete> hm...antigamente ñ era
<omelete> ou tinha uma vr. free
<zerax> alguem pode indicar um canal onde posso tirar duvidas de conta shell? (especificamente estou querendo utilizar o cron pelo ssh no shell.cjb.net mas não da permissão.)
<zerax> um tutorial bom de Vi alguem tem? ^^
<zerax> joe parece mais simples
<Tiago> oi
<JoaoDoe> oi
<J0hn-Doe> flw boa noite pra quem fica o/
<Governador> Bom dia! Alguem online?
<Governador> Quando seleciono a opção 'Suspender', o computador não realiza o que o foi selecionado e vai para uma tela preta e fica lá,  por minutos sem desligar ou suspender. Tenho que pressionar a teclar power do notebook para desligar. Alguém tem ideia do que possa ser?
<KurtKraut> Governador, por que você está usando a conta root para entrar na interface gráfica?
<Governador> n to como root
<Governador> é só um ident  do kvirc msm
<KurtKraut> Governador, tem certeza?
<Governador> Sim.
<Governador> não sou tão leigo, quanto a isso.
<KurtKraut> Governador, quanto ao suspend, não tenho como te ajudar. Não uso esse recurso. E nos Lenovos que tenho, fechar a tampa do monitor efetivamente dispara o modo de suspensão.
<Governador> isso é uma função q já vem pro padrão do s.o. operacionais
<Governador> basta ir em economia de energia e configurar essa opção de fechamento de tampa
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> bom dia
<optimusprimem> dia
<MrBoss> to procurando sites sobre o libreoffice onde possa encontrar tutoriais , artigos
<MrBoss> tem algum que recomenda ?
<MarconM> MrBoss: o que precisa especificamente
<MrBoss> MarconM dashboard no calc
<MarconM> que isso o.o
<MarconM> cara eu adoro libreoffice ... mas devido as macros que ja sei .. aqui na empresa tenho que usar excel
<MarconM> pelo que eu vi .. espero que eu esteja errado as macros no libreoffice sao em java
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<optimusprimem> dia
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<MarconM> sim... pneu do carro furou
<MarconM> poderia me ajudar a trocar
<chouga> MarconM-> Mora aonde?
<MrBoss> MarconM eu mexo bastante com planilhas e no trabalho é excel, infelizmente precisamos evoluir bastante
<conrado> boa tarde. Onde mais posso buscar documentos e texto sobre o Ubutun? Um colega me passaou aqui mais como formatei o intalei novamente perdi .
<conrado> e. Onde mais posso buscar documentos e texto sobre o Ubutun? Um colega me passaou aqui mais como formatei o intalei novamente perdi
<vinicius> Ola, gostaria de saber se existe possibilidade no ubuntu abrir aplicações do windows com alg emlador?
<CyL> vinicius: Wine
<vinicius> mais todo vai roda normal dentro do wine né?
<vinicius> qualquer arquivo exe?
<CyL> vinicius: Não, nem todo programa funciona
<vinicius> oii
<vinicius> Por exemplo jogos?
<vinicius> Vão pegarno wine?
<CyL> vinicius: Depende do jogo, desculpe não poder dar mais atenção, mas estou um pouco ocupado agora, sugiro pesquisar pelo wine no google
<vinicius> Obrigado
<Conrado> boa tarde, SOu iniciante no LInnux . Onde posso encontrar textos sobre o mesmo. além da comunidade?
<J0hn-Doe> boa tarde
<J0hn-Doe> alguem pode me ajudar, que comando eu uso dentro da shell pra fazer upload de um arquivo do meu pc pro servidor shell ?
<V1nicius> Alguem on?
<V1nicius> Quando seleciono a opção 'Suspender', o computador não realiza o que o foi selecionado e vai para uma tela preta e fica lá,  por minutos sem desligar ou suspender. Tenho que pressionar a teclar power do notebook para desligar. Alguém tem ideia do que possa ser?
<hggdh_> J0hn-Doe: depende do que o teu servidor oferece para transferencias -- ftp, sftp, etc
<hggdh_> V1nicius: infelizmente, não uso suspend. Tua pergunata está feita, agora por favor espere por alguma resposta
<V1nicius> Tudo bem.
<yangm> boa tarde galera
<Conrado> Turma onde encontro documentos sobre o linux?
<Conrado> elém dos da comunidade..
<adilson> ola instalei ontem o ubuntu 13.04 e da erro ao abrir o firefox com tela preta e trava com panic
<adilson> e não estou conseguindo fazer atualizações para corrigir
<yangm> pessoal, e o git?
<yangm> por 3 minutos eu teria ajudado o adilson =/
<Conrado> onde posso me aprofundar mais no linux ?
<Conrado> ai turma qual site posso me aprofunda no ubutum ?
<Conrado> ubuntu.
<Julinux> fala Cache
<Sonicboom> Please. Somebody relp me. I was a windows 7 user and I use to share my wireless card internet using the ICS (very easy) to my etho. I can't do the same using ubuntu 13. How to share it?
<hggdh> Sonicboom: language here is Portuguese, sorry
<Sonicboom_> Please. Hot to share my wireless card internet (which is in DHCP mode) to my etho wifi router?
<Sonicboom_>  Please. How to share my wireless card internet (which is in DHCP mode) to my etho wifi router?
<xGrind> Sonicboom_, /join #ubuntu
<xGrind> please
<gmc`> Boa noite.. preciso de ajuda.. tenho uma máquina que está instalado o windows xp e o ubuntu.. e quero formatar a máquina por completo.. gostaria de saber como faço para formatar sem dar problemas no grub?
<CyL> gmc`: Formatar por completo significa reinstalar os dois sistemas?
<gmc`> na verdade quero remover os dois sistemas e depois instalar o xp
<CyL> gmc`: Então qual é a preocupação com o grub?
<gmc`> que assim.. tenho numa maquina aqui os dois sistemas, e quando desinstalei o ubuntu deu erro no grub
<gmc`> CyL acredito que tenha algum procedimento que não de este tipo de problema
<CyL> gmc`: Ao formatar a máquina o GRUB será removido e substituído pelo gerenciador de boot do windows
<CyL> gmc`: Vc falou que vai instalar somente o windows, correto?
<gmc`> sim
<gmc`> CyL na verdade eu fiz esse procedimento ha um bom tempo.. coisa de um ano atras q eu fiquei fora e agora estou de volta e queria formatar a maquina
<gmc`> e lembro que deu este problema
<gmc`> e eu tive que reinstalar o ubuntu
<CyL> gmc`: Remova as particções anteriores e recrie uma só partição do windows, o instalador deve substituir o grub
<gmc`> certo
<gmc`> entao durante a instalação do windows removendo a partição resolve o problema?
<CyL> gmc`: É para resolver sim, mas lembre-se, esse é um canal de suporte ao Linux e não ao Windows, talvez vc queira verificar em outro lugar
<gmc`> tranquilo cara que sou um pouco leigo no assunto
<gmc`> de qualquer forma valeu pela dica ai
<CyL> gmc`: Disponha
<CyL> gmc`: Só uma pergunta, pq desistiu do Ubuntu?
<gmc`> CyL na verdade nao desisti.. que eu instalei no computador da minha irmã e ela não se adaptou muito
<CyL> gmc`: Ok
<gmc`> CyL tranquilo vou tentar resolver isso falo valeu ae
<Sonicboom_> por favor..como compartilhar a internet do
<Sonicboom_> como compartilhar a internet da minna placa wireless para minha etho? uso ubuntu 13
<Sonicboom_> faço isso facilmente no win 7
<Sonicboom_> como compartilhar a internet wlan para etho?
<Sonicboom_> How do I share a wireless internet connection via Ethernet ...( I use ubuntu 13)
<Sonicboom_> I just have found the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3063/share-wireless-connection-with-wired-ethernet-port
<Ubuntu-BR> Sonicboom_: continue com o win 7 então, já que vc sabe fazer isso facilmente nele..  programas profissionais são para profissionais.
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, uma pena que ele já saiu...
<hggdh> Ubuntu-BR: já se foi. Mas tua resposta foi desnecessariamente agressiva
<yangm> hggdh, o git é lindo, né?
<hggdh> ?
<yangm> hggdh, estou testando aqui http://try.github.io/
<hggdh> ah
<yangm> hggdh, nem acredito que usava Google Drive até certo tempo pra trabalhar com os jobs...
<Ubuntu-BR> pois é, não vi que ele tinha saído, mas tem gente que não se toca ao pedir ajuda...
<hggdh> Funciona, e bem. Tem alguns gotchas...
<hggdh> yangm: tem um livro da O'Reilly bom sobre o git
<yangm> hggdh, estava lendo o livro deles http://git-scm.com/book/pt-br/
<yangm> hggdh, tudo documentado e bem explicado em português
<yangm> coisa linda de se ver
<hggdh> yangm: bem, de graça é imbatível. Mas o nome do outro é "Version Control with git"
<yangm> hggdh, esse é o tipo de livro que deveria entrar no humble bundle
<Ubuntu-BR> olha, nem precisa comprar um livro de git...  Git é simples e a net tem ótimos tutoriais.
<Ubuntu-BR>     http://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorial
<Ubuntu-BR>     http://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/1
<Ubuntu-BR>     http://www.vogella.com/articles/Git/article.html
<Ubuntu-BR>     http://sixrevisions.com/resources/git-tutorials-beginners/
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, eu estou nesse try github... apesar de inglês é muito amigável
<vinicius> Alguém me ajuda sou novo no uso do lunix acabei de instalar o ubuntu e meu sistema ta lento!
<vinicius> oii
<Ubuntu-BR> vinicius, explica aí como vc instalou o ubuntu
<vinicius> dei o boot pelo cd
<vinicius> e mandei substituir meu windows
<vinicius> so isso
<yangm> vinicius, tem quanto de RAM?
<vinicius> 4GB
<vinicius> 4 GB
<Ubuntu-BR> ok, então vc gravou um Pen-drive ou CD, REINICIOU a máquina, e quando o micro ligou vc escolhei instalar o Ubuntu, certo?!
<yangm> vinicius, pegou a versão de 64 bit ou 32 bit?
<vinicius> 32
<vinicius> cd
<yangm> vinicius, qual é o seu processador?
<vinicius> Certo
<vinicius> N2600 VEIO COM LUNIX MANDRIVA
<Ubuntu-BR> cd poderia ter pego 64 bits... mas blz
<yangm> vinicius, já verificou por atualizações?
<vinicius> MAIS TIPO
<Ubuntu-BR> vc sabe o que é o terminal?  se souber abre aí e digite este comando:
<Ubuntu-BR> top
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, 4GB de RAM... 64 bit não é a melhor ideia de todas
<Ubuntu-BR> pois é, tb acho
<vinicius> ENTÃO O QUE VCS ME INDICAM
<Ubuntu-BR> no comando top, olhe quem está com mais %CPU
<vinicius> pera
<yangm> vinicius, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vinicius> pronto ubunt br
<Guest43154> Tenho uma impressora HP J360 e não encontro o drive para o ubuntu.
<Ubuntu-BR> vinicius, mas pelo comando top, quem está com o maior %CPU e quanto é?
<vinicius> compiz
<yangm> Guest43154, conecte ela ao computador, a grande maioria das impressoras é reconhecida pelo sistema automaticamente
<Guest43154> Valeu, yangm. vou tentar
<Ubuntu-BR> compiz e tá consumindo quantos %?
<vinicius> 38,5
<Ubuntu-BR> nossa
<Ubuntu-BR> bom, eu não uso compiz aqui
<vinicius> EU NEM SEI O QUE E ISSO
<vinicius> acabei de instalar
<Ubuntu-BR> coloque este comando:
<Ubuntu-BR> killall -9 compiz
<Ubuntu-BR> acho que o nome é só compiz mesmo, então vai matar o programa e vc vai ver que ele vai sumir do top, aí vc diz se ficou normal o micro
<vinicius> deu inteiro inaceitavek
<vinicius> Inteiro inaceitavél
<vinicius> Nossa ele pego 111% da cpu
<vinicius> e dps abaixo para 38%
<Ubuntu-BR> o comando é esse mesmo, só o nome que eu não sei se vai ser compiz, acho que é
<Ubuntu-BR> tente:  killall compiz
<vinicius> inteiro inaceitavel
<Ubuntu-BR> tá vendo a coluna PID ?
<vinicius> sim
<Ubuntu-BR> coloque este comando:      sudo kill <número>
<Ubuntu-BR> este número é o que aparece lá... não prcisa do "<>"
<yangm> vinicius, eu recomendo que você antes de qualquer coisa experimente atualizar o sistema com sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm, só estou pedindo pra ele matar o compiz antes de fazer o upgrade
<vinicius> realmente vou tentar atualizar
<Ubuntu-BR> pois o problema da lentidão é esse
<vinicius> pq ta muito estranho
<vinicius> nunca usei lunix
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, e update traz bugfix :)
<Ubuntu-BR> sim, mas olha...
<vinicius> oi
<Ubuntu-BR> já vi isso, é difícil de acontecer e as vezes quando vc reinicia a máquina ele volta ao normal
<Ubuntu-BR> outra coisa, acho que na tela de login, se vc clicar no logo do ubuntu, vc pode trocar de gerenciador de janelas
<Ubuntu-BR> mas então vc conseguiu dar o kill no compiz com o número do PID?
<yangm> se for gpu da nvidia ou amd precisa de driver
<vinicius> não
<Ubuntu-BR> mesmo com sudo?!
<vinicius> sim
<vinicius> não foi
<vinicius> acho que eu que to fazendo errado
<vinicius> vou ligar meu pc
<vinicius> e entro dinovo aki no chat
<vinicius> enquanto att o notebook
<Ubuntu-BR> olha isso:  http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/08/como-matar-procesos-facilmente.html
<Novato_> Boa noite! Instalei o Ubuntu sem desinstalar o windows 7 e não tenho o CD. Como posso desinstalar o W 7 ?
<J0hn-Doe> ola boa noite, estou com um problema em compactar fiz um script que faz compactação de uns textos meu ele faz tudo certo mais quando eu tento abrir o arquivo compactado retorna um erro.
<Ubuntu-BR> Novato_: vc pode entrar no ubuntu e apagar todo o windows 7 e depois reconstruir o grub, o processo é simples, mas exige um pouco de experiência...  se vc realmente não quer mais o win7, e acabou de instala o ubuntu, então vc pode reinstalar o ubuntu de novo, mas aí na opção de disco, vc escolhe "usar o disco inteiro"
<J0hn-Doe> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format -> tar: Child returned status 1 -> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: com tar vc compacta assim:  tar czvf pasta
<Novato_> Ok! Vou tentar! Obrigado, Ubuntu-BR!
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: e descompacta assim: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<Vinicius_> voltei Ubuntu-br
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: verifique seu script
<Vinicius_> sim e melhor eu atualizar e esperar para ver!
<Vinicius_> ops *?
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: pode dar certo, mas vai demorar até vc pegar todos os pacotes, vc pode tentar reiniciar a máquina antes pra ver o que acontece, mas é estranho vc não ter conseguido matar o processo
<yangm> Reiniciar no meio de uma atualização não é uma boa ideia
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  no script a linha esta assim " tar -cvsf backup.tar.gz Textos/ " , esta correto?
<yangm> pode corromper o sistema
<Vinicius_> Ubuntu eu baixei o ubuntu 13.4
<Vinicius_> ainda não e a versão maxima?
<Stylerleejames2> Vinícius- é a mais nova sim.
<Vinicius_> Alguém me passa um site que tenha tudo sobre lunix ubuntu para iniciantes!
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm: não sabia que ele já estava atualizando
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: segue os 2 comandos que te passei, eles estão certos
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: 13.04 é a última sim
<J0hn-Doe> certo certo vou tentar
<yangm> Vinicius_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<Stylerleejames2> Vinícius- ubuntued.info
<yangm> tem blog, fórum, etc.
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  tem que por "-" antes do  czvf ? ou deixa do jeito que vc colocou mesmo?
<Vinicius_> yangm obrigado!
<hggdh> apenas uma observação, a todos: é preferível que novos usuários instalem a 12.04. 12.04 é suporte de longa duração, emquanto 13.04 (e a 13.10, em desenvolvimento) só teram suporte por 9 *meses*
<hggdh> a 12.04 terá suporte por 5 *anos*
<Vinicius_> UbuntuBR e melhor usar ubuntu 13.04 pq o hggdh ta dizendo que e melhor o 12.04
<hggdh> logo: não instale 13.04, a menos que saibas o que estás a fazer
<hggdh> Vinicius_: 12.04. Sem dúvida. A menos que tenhas experiencia para brincar
<Stylerleejames2> Hggdh- Lts , aí sim !
<Vinicius_> Hggdh me passa o link do 12.04
<hggdh> Vinicius_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<hggdh> a 12.04 é a primeira, em cima...
<Vinicius_> hggdh eu tenho 4 gb de ram
<Vinicius_> e melhor 32 ou 64?
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: não precisa do "-"
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: 12.04 pode ser melhor pq é muito mais testado, se bem que o 13.04 está muito bom...  no geral fique com o 12.04 para evitar dor de cabeça...
<Vinicius_> Agr e melhor usar 32 ou 64?
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  agora mudou o erro =/ , esta assim agora tar: Recusando a criar um arquivo-tar vazio
<J0hn-Doe> Tente `tar --help' ou `tar --usage' para maiores informações. (Estou digitando assim no terminal  tar cvsf Textos/
<J0hn-Doe> )
<Stylerleejames2> Vinícius- 64 bits.
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: se vc pega o 32 bits o Linux vai reconhecer que vc tem 4gb e vai instalar o PAE, então não se preocupe, pegue o 32 mesmo pois eu particularmente só usaria o 64 bits se tivesse mais de 6 gb
<Stylerleejames2> Senão não usa toda a ram
<Vinicius_> Caraca Ubuntu, Na tela de escolher usuario o pc ta normal!
<Vinicius_> Agr vou ver se dps continua lento
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: cole se script aqui e passe o link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Stylerleejames2> Ubuntu-br com o pae ele usa toda a ram ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-14
<yangm> Stylerleejames2, sim, mas com 4GB de RAM ele nem é utilizado
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR: estou testando no terminal a compactação "tar cvsf Textos/" antes de repassar para o script e da esse ultimo erro que postei no chat , mais segue o script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872628/
<Stylerleejames2> Yangm ele usa tudo mesmo ? Que legal !
<Ubuntu-BR> Stylerleejames2: usa, mas não sou expert nisso...  uma vez um amigo que precisava rodar um programa que consumia os 8 gb que ele tinha, como PAE dava pai na hora do SWAP, quando ele instalou os 64bits funcionou legal
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: eu usaria o comando tar que eu te passei...  vc já leu o man tar?
<Ubuntu-BR> tar czf folder/   (c = compact, z = gzip, f = file)
<Vinicius_> Notei uma coisa muito importante e quero destacar!
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  poxa cara eu estou usando o teu comando no terminal
<Ubuntu-BR> pois é, mais uma vantagem do linux... o cara não precisa instalar 64 bits...  mesmo com 32 bits ele tem suporte para + de 4 gb
<Vinicius_> Após a tela de login do meu Notebook o ubuntu esta lerdissimo
<Vinicius_> mais na tela de login ele esta normal
<Vinicius_> o que deve ser!
<Stylerleejames2> Ubuntu-br já usei linux por um tempo, tinha parado, agora vou voltar a usar.
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  obrigado , obrigado.
<yangm> Vinicius_, sabe o modelo da sua placa de vídeo?
<Vinicius_> Gma 3600
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: ahhahah esqueci de colocar o nome do arquivo:
<Ubuntu-BR> $ tar -czf file.tar.gz folder/
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: deve ser o compiz...
<Vinicius_> Pois e
<Vinicius_> ate agora não consegui
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: aquele comando "top" mostra quem está consumindo mais %CPU, e vc viu que é o compiz
<Vinicius_> Ubuntu sera que se eu zera todo meu HD E REINSTALAR do zero
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  -_-'
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR: bom agora sim compactou \o/
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  te amo
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: tenta de novo o comando:  $ sudo kill -9 pid
<Ubuntu-BR> sendo que pid é aquele número que mostra no top
<Vinicius_> ok
<yangm> Vinicius_, tente reiniciar e entrar usando o gnome clássico
<yangm> talvez dê resultados...
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: pra descompactar o comando é o mesmo e vc tb pode fazer assim:
<Ubuntu-BR> tar xzf file.tar.gz -C /tmp  #esse /tmp é o diretório de destino
<yangm> Vinicius_, GPU intel, né?
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: concordo com o yangm, mas parece que o 13.04 não tem o gnome clássico..  pq vc não instala o 12.04 e evita dor de cabeça?!  vc pode ter certeza que todos os programas são 99% na mesma versão, vc não vai ter nada desatualizado
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  ok como é um script pra backup no momento não vai precisar descompactar, agora só vou jogar ele no cron pra rodas a cada meia hora pra salvar meus textos. vlw mesmo me ajudou muito tava quase tacando monitor no chão -_-'
<Vinicius_> To baixando aqui
<Vinicius_> a 12.04
<Vinicius_> so que antes de perde alguma midia eu vo grava no pendrive
<yangm> Vinicius_, não tenho nenhum sistema gravado em mídia aqui em casa :)
<Vinicius_> Nossa
<Vinicius_> kk'
<Vinicius_> vC DEVE TER VARIOS PENDRIVE!
<yangm> tenho um pendrive de 8GB de multi boot
<yangm> tem ruindows 8, recovery do win7, ubuntu...
<Vinicius_> yangm e so eu descompactar o iso dentro do pendrive né?
<Stylerleejames2> Yangm que programa vc usou para preparar el ?
<Vinicius_> kkk, ruindows 8
<Stylerleejames2> Ele.
<yangm> Vinicius_, Sardu
<Vinicius_> eu usei o windows 8 e gostei so que meu driver de video não e compativel
<yangm> Vinicius_, nesse mesmo pc que colocaste o ubuntu?
<Vinicius_> No meu notebook tava com windows 8
<Vinicius_> e substitui pelo ubuntu
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: driver de vídeo não compatível no windows 8?!   esse pode ser o problema do compiz...  o compiz é um programa justamente para o vídeo...  para efeitos especiais no gerenciador de janelas
<yangm> Vinicius_, a máquina que está rodando o ubuntu porcamente é a mesma que colocaste o windows 8 então?
<Vinicius_> tem como desinstalar esse compiz?
<Vinicius_> Sim
<yangm> isso pode significar uma coisa: sua GPU é um coco
<Ubuntu-BR> eu acho que o compiz é necessário no unity
<Vinicius_> e a mesma que "Porcamente" coloquei windows 8
<yangm> Vinicius_, desinstalar o compiz é como desinstalar o explorer.exe do windows...
<yangm> Vinicius_, experimente o Lubuntu
<Vinicius_> hum..
<Vinicius_> que isso?
<yangm> uma variação do Ubuntu que é mais leve
<yangm> instalei em um netbook tosco esses dias, funciona bem, e é um single core de 600Mhz
<Vinicius_> :/
<Vinicius_> vou tentar o 12.4
<Vinicius_> se não pega vou fica com windows 7
<Vinicius_> pq cansei das versões ruindows
<Stylerleejames2> Ubuntu-br tem o unity 2d, que dispensa driver 3d.
<Vinicius_> quero algo que me de desempenho
<Vinicius_> e solidez
<yangm> Stylerleejames2, Ubuntu 2D foi abandonado
<yangm> Vinicius_, não vai funcionar como a 13.04 não funcionou... talvez até pior
<yangm> Vinicius_, baixe o Lubuntu, é a mesma coisa que o Ubuntu, só muda a cara
<Vinicius_> Hum.. vou pesquisar
<Vinicius_> pq eu tentei usar o mandriva mais odiei!
<yangm> Vinicius_, mandriva é outra coisa, realmente
<Stylerleejames2> Vinícius- já usei o lubuntu também, é mais rápido que o w7.
<yangm> Vinicius_, Ubuntu é bestado no Debian, pode conseguir bons resultados por lá também...
<Vinicius_> poxa fiquei triste
<Vinicius_> pq sera que meu pc não pega ubuntu
<Vinicius_> :(
<yangm> Vinicius_, porque o código atual do ubuntu está cagad*, eles prometem resolver esse problema na 13.10
<Vinicius_> enquanto isso uso 12.04
<Vinicius_> kkkk
<yangm> quando eles vão estar com o próprio servidor gráfico (pra substituir o compiz) e Unity rescrito
<Vinicius_> yangm me passa o programa que vc usa para emular o lunix no pendrive
<yangm> Vinicius_, pra rodar linux live uso Unetbootin
<yangm> pra rodar vários uso o Sardu
<Vinicius_> ok
<Stylerleejames2> Valeu !
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm: acho que tudo isso só confunde mais o cidadão
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, tudo isso o que?
<Vinicius_> kkkkk
<yangm> Vinicius_, Unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: se sua máquina é meio antiga, instale o Lubuntu 12.04, se é é boa instale o Ubuntu 12.04
<Vinicius_> eu to intendendo gente eu sou expert em windows mais em lunix eu sou um bb ainda
<Vinicius_> kk'
<yangm> Vinicius_, Sardu: http://www.sarducd.it/
<Vinicius_> Meu pc foi comprado esse ano
<Vinicius_> em fevereiro
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm: tanta informação, etc...   o cara tá no começo do uso do linux, o jeito é simplificar
<J0hn-Doe> ei Ubuntu-BR pode me dar mais uma ajuda ^^ ? coloquei assim la no contrab "30 * * * * ~/Documentos/ftp.sh"  quero que ele execute a cada 30 min o script "ftp.sh" , como eu faço pra saber se esta funcionando agora?
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinicius_: ok, Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits e seja feliz
<Vinicius_> http://www.philco.com.br/index.php/produtos/info/138/Slimbook%2014G-V143LM/
<Vinicius_> ai meu pc com todas as especificações
<Vinicius_> ubuntu olha ae e me diz se essa porcaria presta?
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: cara...  eu vou te ajudar, mas é impressionante como seus 2 problemas são super simples e vc poderia ter pesquisado no google
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: não precisa ter medo do google, ele não morde e vc encontra tudo isso logo nos 3 primeiros links
<J0hn-Doe> é sinto muito ainda é mania quer saber responde não eu caço aki
<yangm> Vinicius_, eles não se deram ao trabalho de colocar as especificações do notebook
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: */30 * * * *  # isso executa a cada 30 min
<yangm> cronjob...
<Vinicius_> yangm link correto : http://www.philco.com.br/uploads/manuais/098003313.pdf
<yangm> tem explicação pra todo canto
<yangm> Intel® Atom Dual Core D2500, 1,86Ghz, 1 MB Cache L2
<yangm> deveria ser proibido por lei vender um precessador tão ruim
<Vinicius_> Pois é!
<yangm> RAM de 1066 MHz...
<Vinicius_> então esse lixo não roda ubuntu nem aqui nem na china?
<yangm> Vinicius_, já pensou na possibilidade de usar esse notebook só na linha de comando?
<yangm> kkkkk
<yangm> Vinicius_, Ubuntu com roxo por todos os lados vai ser difícil, quem sabe na 13.10
<Vinicius_> Desculpe mais eu não entendi o motivo de suas chacotas!
<J0hn-Doe> Ubuntu-BR:  ss vlw cara qualquer duvida futura eu pergunto pro google, ah e eu queria saber na verdade era se tem algum log ou algo do tipo pra eu verificar outro dia se ele executou os comandos nos horarios certos mais enfim google responde
<yangm> Vinicius_, mas uma sistro baseada no Ubuntu você consegue
<Vinicius_> ainda bem que eu cou troca de pc mês que vem!
<yangm> Vinicius_, se você preza tanto o nome Ubuntu, você poderia instalar ele e colocar outra interface por cima
<Vinicius_> Vou compra um da amd 3,4 ghz ufa vo deixa esse lixo no canto!
<Vinicius_> outra interface c me de exemplos?
<Stylerleejames2> Esses novos apus da amd também não prestam, veja o a60 - 1.6 ghz... Lixo.
<yangm> Vinicius_, LXDE, XFCE, Gnome (talvez), Openbox
<Stylerleejames2> Nem dual cores ele é.
<Vinicius_> vou ver aqui no google!
<yangm> venda a casa e compre um i7 e uma NVIDIA
<yangm> e sej feliz
<Vinicius_> kkkkkkk nem rico faz esse luxo
<Stylerleejames2> Aí sim ! Kkkkkk
<yangm> Vinicius_, ou compre um MacBook Pro com tela retina
<Vinicius_> Ata
<yangm> custa apenas R$ 12.000,00
<Vinicius_> Vo ali da um rola na esquina e trago um amanhã , kkkk
<Stylerleejames2> Flw pessoal ! Boa noite !
<yangm> Stylerleejames2, flw
<Ubuntu-BR> J0hn-Doe: vc pode crirar um log...  no final do seu script adicione algo como echo date;
<Ubuntu-BR> e aí no final da linha do crontab adicione ">> /home/nome/backup.log"
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm: comprar algo da apple é jogar dinheiro fora...  custa caro pq as pessoas compram com os olhos
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, mas o OSX é foda...
<yangm> fiz hackintosh uma vez
<yangm> hoje tenho um macbook meia boca ganhado
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm: cara... o OSX é praticamente o BSD...  e não tem nada de foda...  se fosse foda ele seria adotado por cientistas e engenheiros de software....   não tem nenhum supercomputador rodando OSX, e 96% rodam Linux, menos de 1% dos servidores rodam OSX e 80% rodam Linux....  como disse, é um produto pra se comprar com os olhos
<Vinicius_> yangm o que vc acho do hackintosh?
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, pra mim é simples, OSX tem a maioria dos programas que saem pra windows
<yangm> e não é windows
<yangm> pronto, isso já faz dele o SO mais foda pra usuário final
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, meus servidores rodam Ubuntu ;)
<yangm> Vinicius_, só digo uma coisa: não compensa em notebook
<Ubuntu-BR> Mudando de assunto, pra galera que está aprendendo Git...  parece que o github.com está fora do ar
<yangm> é melhor você ir montando um pc com o hardware compatível
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, em nem queria hospedar lá mesmo... vou configurar meu próprio servidor de git
<Vinicius_> pois é , To começando a montar o meu
<Vinicius_> que e isso gituhub?
<Ubuntu-BR> yangm: vc faz bem...  configurar um servidor git é algo que dá pra fazer em 3 min...  aí vc usa ssh.
<Ubuntu-BR> se quiser usar um website, pode usar o https://www.gitorious.org/, é um site opensource, vc pode baixá-lo e instalar no seu servidor
<Conrado> boa noite
<yangm> Conrado, boa
<Conrado> onde posso encontrar mais tutoriais , textos sobre o ubuntu.
<yangm> Conrado, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<yangm> tem blog e fórum sobre linux
<Conrado> Yangm> um colega passaou aqui , mas como tirei a versão 13.4  para coloca ra 12.04 ai perdi o que estava nos favoritos.
<yangm> Conrado, por quê não usa o chrome com sincronização de favoritos no google?
<Conrado> agora eu coloquei o crome.
<Conrado> chrome
<corvolino> Conrado, ubuntu dicas é legal. seja livre. sobre ubuntu tem vários. até o br-linux é meio um br-ubuntu-linux
<corvolino> :P
<yangm> Ubuntu-BR, esse gitorious
<Conrado> valeu. muito obrigado. Boa noite a turma ai. Vou começar a ler.
<marcos> Olá amigos, alguém sabe se existe algum atalho em que eu possa alternar as janelas de um monitor para o outro.
<yangm> segure a tecla windows por um tempo, deverá aparecer algum comando relacionado a isso
<vinicius> UbuntuBR ta online?
<Governador> Alguem aqui que use Vmware no Ubuntu 13.04, depois que aparece o "txt" no terminal, qual o botão que pressiono para que avance a instalação?
<J0hn-Doe> \o/ finalmente funciona meu backup automatico, vlw aqueles que me ajudaram ^^
<vinicius> Instaleu ubuntu 12.04 mais meu wifi não ta pegando!
<corvolino> olha o modelo e pesquisa :P
<wellington> boa noite. não consigo atualizar o ubuntu 13.04. dá o seguinte erro :Err http://archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg
<wellington>   Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - Erro de sistema)
<vinicius> ALGUEM ME ALGUDA INSTALEII UBUNTU 12.04 E MEU WIFI NÃO TA PEGANDO
<vinicius> Sou iniciante!
<wellington> ta usando notebook ?
<vinicius> Sim
<wellington> consegue visualizar as redes disponiveis ?
<vinicius> não
<wellington> não aparece nenhuma ou vc não sabe como ver ?
<corvolino> da um lspci e cola no pastebin.com e cola aqui. (espero que não seja um broadcom)
<vinicius> Não e da realtek
<vinicius> Não aparece msm
<wellington> volto ja
<vinicius> Alguem em ajuda porfavor
<vinicius> ALGUEM ME ALGUDA INSTALEII UBUNTU 12.04 E MEU WIFI NÃO TA PEGANDO
<corvolino> faz o que falei e para de digitar em caps lock.
<vinicius> desculpa mais não sei fazer isso!
<corvolino> abra o terminal e digite lspci, copie o conteúdo no site pastebin.com e cole aqui.
<vinicius> corvolino: http://pastebin.com/jvLajtmj
<corvolino> vinicius, a tecla que ativia o wireless foi apertada e mesmo assim ele não enxerga as redes?
<vinicius> mesmo assim ele não enxerga
<vinicius> Eu tava com o 13.04 mais esta muito instalavel lerda ai me mandaram por esse 12.04
<vinicius> so funciona internet se eu por o cabo
<vinicius> eu to pelo desktop
<corvolino> vinicius, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Notebooks/placa-wireless-RTL8188CE
<corvolino> boa leitura.
<vinicius> :(
<vinicius> Corvolino eu baixei um driver e agora como instala?
<corvolino> vinicius, só fazer como está na thread.
<vinicius> thread?
<vinicius> poxa me ajuda a nstalar eu sou novato
<vinicius> porfvaor?
<wellington> estou com problemas... não consigo instalar softwares, atualizar o sistema... será possível q o roteador esteja bloqueando o acesso ?
<vinicius> O que vcs acham do UBUNTU 13.10?
<BlackFlag> Boa noite!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe se o comando "dumpe2fs" funciona com partição reiserfs?
<krevis> gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar a instalar minha placa de rede wireless Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8190 802.11n Wireless LAN
<krevis> isto é o que apareceu com o comando lspci
<krevis> :~$ ls pci ls: não é possível acessar pci: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado cleverson@cleverson-HOME:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 10) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corp
<krevis> gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar a instalar minha placa de rede wireless Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8190 802.11n Wireless LAN
<Vinicius> Bom dia ! eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 mais o wifido meu notebook não está funcionando!
<joelwallis> Vinicius: atualizou o sistema?
<Vinicius> Não
<joelwallis> cara, conecta num cabo e roda `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y`
<Vinicius> oK
<joelwallis> ele vai atualizar os pacotes do sistema.
<joelwallis> caso nao resolva, aí sim vc terá que buscar infos de instalação de drivers
<Vinicius> e vai funcionar normal né?
<joelwallis> Vinicius: nao sei.. mas é pra funfar
<Vinicius> Ok
<Vinicius> Eu olhei na  net
<Vinicius> e um prebla com a versão 12.04
<Vinicius> *problema
<Vinicius> isso vai resolver sim!
<Vinicius> obrigado
<hggdh> Vinicius: usod apt-get dist-upgrade em vez de apt-get upgrade
<Vinicius> hggdh o que?
<hggdh> Vinicius: no apt-get, 'upgrade' não é o suficiente para atualizar completamente o sistema. 'dist-upgrade' é melhor
<Vinicius> então como fica o comando completo?
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vinicius> Hggdh eu usei o comando mais não cosnigo digitar minha senha!
<andretyn> vinicius, qual o problem?
<vinicius> Eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 sou novato e meu wifi não funciona
<vinicius> ai me mandaran usar o comando sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vinicius> so que depois de  digitar o comando ele pede senha
<vinicius> e eu não consigo digitar
<andretyn> vinicius, vc sabe a senha, ela não aparece, se vc ativou o capslock sem querer, vai senha errada
<vinicius> eu digito mais não sai na teka do terminal
<vinicius> *tela
<andretyn> vinicius, sim, a senha não aparece no terminal, nem aparece qualquer indicaçaõ, depois de digitar a senha, vc tem que apetar a tecla ENTER
<vinicius> ata
<vinicius> kkk
<vinicius> obrigado
<vinicius> vou tentar dinovo
<andretyn> s/apetar/apertar
<vinicius> agora foi
<vinicius> obrigado
<andretyn> vinicius, KKKKKKKK, NOOB de tudo:)))
<vinicius> poxa eu sou novato n lunix
<vinicius> Começei a usar ontem/1
<vinicius> Pela primeira vez!
<andretyn> vinicius, perdeu o "CABAÇO" no apt-get:))
<vinicius> kkkk
<andretyn> vinicius, mas do resto é bemmm facil usar o terminal do que os "programas" graficos, veja que vc deu um soh comando e está fazendo o upgrade de todo o sistema, muiiito legal:)
<hggdh> andretyn: linguagem, por favor
<andretyn> hggdh, Desculpe-me...
<vinicius> verdade
<vinicius> ele atualizou agora tem que reiniciar é?
<andretyn> vinicius, seria bomm, pq o kernel tb foi atualizado:))
<vinicius> okmuito obrigado andretyn :)
<vinicius> Ubuntu-BR atualizei meu ubuntu 12.04 pq o wifi não pegava agora dps de atualizado ele nem o icone mais tem o que eu devo fazer?
<andretyn> vinicius, não tem que ligar o wifi, tipo um conjunto de teclas, no meu tem que tecla Fn+F9
<vinicius> ta ligado
<andretyn> s/tecla/teclar
<vinicius> que?
<Conrado> Qual a melhor versão 12.04.2 ou 13.04?
<Conrado> o que acham?
<Conrado> Qual a melhor versão 12.04.2 ou 13.04?
<Conrado> Qual a melhor versão 12.04.2 ou 13.04?
<LN_> Pessoal, alguém pode me dar uma grande ajuda? hehe
<Ubuntu-BR> Conrado: Conrado, instala a 12.04.2 pq esta é a de longo prazo, a 13.04 é de curto prazo
<Ubuntu-BR> LN_: o que é?
<Vinny> Porfavor como eu baixo alguma versão inferior a 12.04 do ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinny: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/, recomendo a 10.04
<Ubuntu-BR> Ubuntu 10.04.4 (Lucid Lynx)
<Vinny> Ok , As vezes superiores a 12.04 estão dando muito problema aqui comigo!
<Ubuntu-BR> Vinny: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.4/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<dominus_> galera, alguem pode me dar uma força com minha placa de rede?
<dominus_> alguem vivo?
<dominus_> alguem ja apanhou pra instalar  placa realtek 8190 ae, que possa dar uma forcinha?
<KurtKraut> dominus_, uma Realtek, na minha experiência, não precisa ser instalada, é detectada por padrão. É uma placa de rede cabeada ou wireless?
<dominus_> wireless
<dominus_> KurtKraut: a cabeada ta de boa, e a q to usando, mas... essa wireless.. ta osso :x
<KurtKraut> dominus_, tem certeza que não é apenas a configuração da rede que não está batendo?
<dominus_> achei um driver pra 8192... tentei instalar, mad deu foi erro pra caraca! kk
<dominus_> tenho... posso colar pra ti
<KurtKraut> dominus_, antes da sua tentativa de instalar, como concluiu que a placa não estava sendo detectada?
<dominus_> ifconfig nao ta la.
<dominus_> ta on so a minha placa cabeada.
<KurtKraut> dominus_, não acho isso uma boa evidência. Ela é listada no lspci?
<dominus_> lspci é o aplicativo do X ?
<KurtKraut> dominus_, não, digita lspci no terminal, cola num pastebin e nos diga a URL aqui
<dominus_> ok
<dominus_> http://pastebin.com/55t3BnaG
<dominus_> Line 19 essa q nao ta funfano.
<dominus_> tetei inclusive isso daqui http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1329254.html
<dominus_> mas...
<dominus_> deu erro
<corvolino> dominus_, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4367
<dominus_> opa corvolino  deixa eu ler...
<dominus_> estou colando o erro pra vcs darem uma olhada...
<dominus_> pq entendo porra nenhuma ainda..
<dominus_> eahueahae
<dominus_> http://pastebin.com/Pw2BbpsH
<KurtKraut> dominus_, me diga o resultado deste comando: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<dominus_> dim@dim-pc:~/realtek/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1012.2009$ iwlist wlan0 scanningwlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<dominus_> corvolino: minha placa é 8190 nao tem lá...
<KurtKraut> dominus_, digita ifconfig wlan0 up e depois tenta o scanning de novo, por favor.
<dominus_> ok
<corvolino> acho que é o segundo que fala dessa placa. eu passei perrengue com uma broadcom também. aff
<dominus_> nossa .. que placa cabulosa
<KurtKraut> corvolino, nunca vi Realtek não funcionando por padrão no Linux. Ela é até utilizada em roteadores software-based como Mikrotik, é um fabricante que trabalha bem com Linux.
<dominus_> KurtKraut:  travou o terminal.
<KurtKraut> dominus_, dê mais alguns segundos.
<KurtKraut> dominus_, 1min eu diria
<dominus_> ok
<KurtKraut> dominus_, mas travou no ifconfig ou no iwlist?
<dominus_> ifconfig
<KurtKraut> dominus_, todos os posts que vejo de gente dizendo que essa placa não funciona no Ubuntu são de ~2010. Por isso suspeito que em versões recentes, o suporte a esta placa já exista. Que versão do Ubuntu estás usando?
<dominus_> Linux dim-pc 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<dominus_> A mais nova
<dominus_> cabei de baixar
<dominus_> 13.04
<dominus_> KurtKraut:  terminal continua travado
<KurtKraut> dominus_, então sugiro ir no ubuntuforum.org e caçar por uma solução específica em um post mais recente, evite as soluções destes de 2010.
<dominus_> beleza KurtKraut, de qq forma obrigado.
<dominus_> so uma pergunta KurtKraut , aquele erro q colei é pq ta faltando algum pacote?
<corvolino> KurtKraut, eu também estranhei. a que estou usando neste aparelho é uma broadcom. :P
<dominus_> http://pastebin.com/Pw2BbpsH
<corvolino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214085/need-a-few-reboots-to-connect-to-wireless
<KurtKraut> dominus_, eu diria que não, mas o erro é inespecífico.
<dominus_> opa
<dominus_> acho q esse vai dar corvolino
<KurtKraut> É, com ndiswrapper deve dar sim.
<corvolino> espero que sim
<corvolino> KurtKraut, viu o facepopular?
<dominus_> valeu corvolino  e KurtKraut
<dominus_> vou tentar aqui
<KurtKraut> corvolino, nops. O que é isso, é de comer?
<corvolino> coloque um .net no final
<corvolino> A grosso modo. É uma rede social contra o imperialismo do facebook.
<corvolino> e o mais engraçado é que você pode usar sua conta do facebook para entrar.
<corvolino> HAHA!
<KurtKraut> corvolino, hahahahahaha, poxa, faltou a foto do Che na home :P
<corvolino> pois é.
<Vinny> porfavor alguem em ajuda meu wifi não funciona
<Vinny> eu tentei instalar o driver mais n~eo to conseguindo
<dominus_> bem vindo ao grupo Vinny
<dominus_> qual a sua placa?
<dominus_> tb to passando pelo mesmo pepino
<Vinny> RTL8188CE
<dominus_> hehe
<dominus_> a minha é 8190
<dominus_> tenta o tutorial que nao deu certo pra mim...
<Vinny> qual
<Vinny> ae dominus vc tem facebook
<Vinny> ?
<dominus_> tenho zeber
<dominus_> perai mano vo te passar
<Vinny> ok
<dominus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329254
<dominus_> quem sabe vc tem mais sorte do q eu
<Vinny> tomara
<dominus_> to tentando esse q o patolino me indicou agora
<dominus_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214085/need-a-few-reboots-to-connect-to-wireless
<Vinny> eu não quero voltar pro windows  nem voltar pro mandriva ai e fo**
<dominus_> corvolino
<dominus_> huaeuheahuae
<corvolino> oi
<dominus_> que me passou esse tudo
<dominus_> :D
<dominus_> tuto
<corvolino> funcionou?
<dominus_> to tentando... to instalando esse wraper
<dominus_> é pq to tentando pelo apt-get
<dominus_> so q tem uma porrada de pacote
<dominus_> deu certo corvolino
<dominus_> VALEU
<dominus_> HUAEUHAE
<corvolino> dominus_, poste no seu blog que vai ajudar mais pessoas ;)
<vinicius> Porfavor alguem me ajuda meu wifi não ta funcionando http://pastebin.com/Nagv0VgF
<vinicius> dominus seu wifi  ta funcionando?
<xGrind> vinicius, qual versao do seu ubuntu, e qual kernel esta usando?
<xGrind> digita uname -a | cat /etc/issue
<vinicius> xGrind
<vinicius> E pra digitar isso no terminal é?
<xGrind> é
<vinicius> Linux vinicius-Silva 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vinicius> poxa o comando "cat  \etc\issue  not found
<xGrind> é / e nao \
<vinicius> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<optimusprimem> vinicius, digita no terminal: iwconfig e coloca a saída em: paste.ubuntu.com
<vinicius> optimus eu sou novato vc pode dar o codigo pronto?
<optimusprimem> somente digite: iwconfig
<optimusprimem> por favor coloca a saída em: paste.ubuntu.com
<xGrind> o Ubuntu 12.04 atualizou o kernel pra versão 3.5 automaticamente? Eu uso Xubuntu 12.04, e tem esse kernel no repositório, mas manteve o 3.2
<vinicius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875291/
<optimusprimem> o estranho que se não me engano um paste recente que você fez sua placa foi reconhecida
<vinicius> mais as redes wifi não aparecem!
<optimusprimem> vinicius, ifconfig
<vinicius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875304/
<optimusprimem> iconfig wlan0 up && iwlist wlan0 scan
<vinicius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875308/
<optimusprimem> me perdoe é: ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist wlan0 sca
<vinicius> ok
<optimusprimem> aff outra vez
<vinicius> que foi?
<optimusprimem> coloca um n no final
<optimusprimem> ficando
<optimusprimem> ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist wlan0 scan
<vinicius> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<vinicius> optimusprimem :wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<optimusprimem> achei um bug referente a sua placa, e felizmente o erro foi resolvido
<optimusprimem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/1075421
<ubotu-br`> Launchpad bug 902557 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1075421 Wireless not working in 12.04 for rtl8192ce (RTL8188CE)" (affected: 73, heat: 408) [Medium,Confirmed]
<vinicius> Obrigado
<vinicius> vou olhar!
<vinicius_> optimusprimeem tem que instala esse kernel é?
<vinicius_> Porfavor alguem em ajuda meu wifi no ubuntu 12.04 LTS NÃO FUNCIONA!
<optimusprimem> vinicius_, isso é um bug. Acabei afirmando que foi sanado o erro mais creio que não, verifica no link que enviei. No link que enviei é apenas um report duplicado, no lado direito tem o "Duplicate of"
<vinicius_> ok
<vinicius_> mais os links para resolaução estão tds em off
<vinicius_> *Resolução
<optimusprimem> vinicius_, se refere ao link para download, correto?
<vinicius_> sim
<vinicius> Ubuntu 13.04 e lubuntu 13.04 são a mesma coisa?
<giano> sim só usam um anbiente grafico diferente ubuntu=unity lubuntu=lxde
<vinicius> Giano e pq o meu ubuntu 12.04 não esta enxergando as redes wifi
<giano> os módulos da sua placa wifi estão funcionando
<Luciano> boa noitee
<Luciano> alguem pode me ajudar como posso baixar versões mais antigas do ubuntu
<corvolino> no próprio site do ubuntu você acha.
<Luciano> tem algum problema eu usar versões mais antigas ? é que tem uma versão dele que gostei d+
<corvolino> as versões tem seu tempo de suporte
<Luciano> mais posso usar normalmente ?
<corvolino> eu não aconselho a isso, mas você usa o que quiser =p
<ruffles> boa noite, pessoal. tô precisando de ajuda. eu não tava conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no meu dell xps 14 daí eu dei uma googlada e encontrei a solução: sudo dmraid -rE /dev/sda. O problema é que agora eu quero voltar para o Windows e reverter as alterações feitas por esse comando já que agora não dá pra habilitar o Intel Rapid Boot pela BIOS do computador. Alguém sabe como proceder?
<Luciano> muito obrigado por sua ajuda corvolino é que gosto muito da versão Hardy Heron. paz e amor
<corvolino> Luciano, para mim a melhor versão foi a 6.06. ela não tem nenhum tipo de suporte mais e nem por isso uso ela rs
<corvolino> tanto que nem ubuntu uso mais.
<omelete> 6.06 foi a melhor versao pra mim tb
<Conrado> boa noite
<Conrado> boa noite
<Conrado> qual a melhor versão 12.4 ou 13.4?
<IcaroH1> ololáa
<IcaroH1> hj em dia ainda tem como pedir o cd do Ubuntu ?
<IcaroH1> hj em dia ainda tem como pedir o cd do Ubuntu ?
<IcaroH1> hj em dia ainda tem como pedir o cd do Ubuntu ?
<hggdh> IcaroH1: (1) não repita tua questão várias vezes; (2) não.
<IcaroH1> ok
<IcaroH1> ninguem responde aq não é ?
<hggdh> IcaroH1: já te respondi. Não.
<IcaroH1> :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((99
<IcaroH1> triste
<hggdh> IcaroH1: porque? podes baixar via internet sem problemas/
<IcaroH1> gosto de colecionar os cds dos sistemas operacionais ....
<hggdh> bem, é a vida.
<IcaroH1> kk
<Luciano> tem como baixar todas as versões pakas
<hggdh> IcaroH1: http://releases.ubuntu.com. Divirta-se. Para as versões não mais suportadas, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> er. Luciano ^
<IcaroH1> alguem aí é da bahia ?
<IcaroH1> fuiii...
<Luciano> hggdh sabe quando sera o lançamento da v 13-10?
<hggdh> Luciano: meio/final de outubro
<hggdh> Luciano: o '10' de 13.10 é o mes de liberação
<vinicius> Alguem sabé me dizer como eu deixo a interface do Lubunto igual a do Ubuntu 13.04?
<KurtKraut> vinicius, se o objetivo é deixar igual, por que não usar o Ubuntu 13.04?
<vinicius> O ubuntu 13.04 aqui no meu note fica lerdo pq o compiz consome toda a cpu!
<vinicius> o ubuntu 12.04 o wifi não pega
<vinicius> minha unica saida foi o lubunto mais eu não gostei do lubuntu
<corvolino> lubuntu*
<vinicius> Corvolino
<vinicius> Lemra que meu wifi não pegava!
<corvolino> sim, resolveu?
<vinicius> não
<vinicius> eu tive que colocar  lubuntu
<vinicius> Mais achei ridiculo
<xGrind> pq nao tentou Xubuntu? :)
<vinicius> XUBUNTU  e mais parecido com Ubuntu?
<xGrind> lubuntu é pra maquinas bem fracas, por isso é estranho
<vinicius> KKKK
<corvolino> acho melhor tentar resolver o problema :P
<xGrind> xubuntu é parecido com Ubuntu 10.04
<vinicius> eu pc não e fraco
<vinicius> Meu pc não e fraco!
<corvolino> alimenta ele bem é? (brincadeira)
<xGrind> o meu tem 2gb de ram, e encomendei mais 2gb, e uso xubuntu
<vinicius> a interface e mais parecida com o ubuntu?
<xGrind> é
<vinicius> Ai gente cansei do ruimdows!
<xGrind> www.xubuntu.org
<vinicius> nunca mais quero
<xGrind> olha ai
<xGrind> eu deixo windows aki, pq as vezes é preciso usar aquela coisa
<vinicius> verdade
<vinicius> poxa vc sabe como instalar sem precisar de pendrive ou cd?
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> sem cd e sem pendrive? você instalar como?
<xGrind> quer*
<vinicius> eu vi isso no youtube
<vinicius> kkk'
<corvolino> via rede ;)
<vinicius> eu me pergunto ate agr como?
<vinicius> como faz isso corvolino
<corvolino> nunca fiz nada do tipo, só pesquisando.
<xGrind> vinicius, vai com calma. você mesmo disse que é novo, então instala por cd ou pendrive mesmo, pq é mais facil
<vinicius> gente tem algum programa que baixa torrent pelo lunix?
<vinicius> sim
<vinicius> vou usar endrive
<vinicius> Pendrive
<xGrind> corvolino, via rede é tipo arch? tem só basico e instala pela internet
<xGrind> vinicius, transmission, deluge
<vinicius> XGrind caramba o meu note com linux roda lisinho cara
<vinicius> 4gb de ram
<vinicius> coisa que o ruimdows so reconhecia 3gb
<xGrind> vinicius, aqui em casa tem um note da lenovo. o processador é fraco, 2gb de ram. windows 7 starter fica meio lento nele, mas o xubuntu fica tranquilo
<vinicius> o meu veio com mandriva 2011 eu achei um lixo
<xGrind> li que o mandriva foi bom ate o 2010.2, e ficou horrivel nesse 2011. eu gosto mesmo é do xubuntu
<xGrind> vinicius, da uma lida sobre como instalar via rede http://leandron.wordpress.com/2008/07/01/instalacao-do-ubuntu-804-via-rede-com-tftp/
<vinicius> eu gostei do ubuntu so que fica de viadag*** o wifi
<vinicius> ok
<CyL> !linguagem | vinicius
<ubotu-br`> vinicius: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<hggdh> vinicius: linguagem, por favor. asteriscos ou similares não resolvem
<hggdh> heh
<vinicius> me desculpem pela minha linguagem vulgar!
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<corvolino> xGrind, não
<xGrind> corvolino, vi aki. meio complicado
<corvolino> xGrind, HAUDUHADUAD
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-07
<oidos> boa noite pessoal, acabei de atualizar da versão 13.04 para a versão 13.10, meu leitor de DVD não funcionava na 13,04 e não acho ele na 13.10. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e a ultima nao queres testar?
<mirqui> o byte48 o hggdh e o subzero são avançados
<oidos> já tentei instalar umas 4 vezes e sempre fica na tela preta e nada funfa
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gnewlinux> Alguem sabe se ainda da para se registrar na freenode?
<mirqui> acho que sim , é livre aqui
<astroo-> vai ao site da freenode
<gnewlinux> tentei me registrar a um tempo, mais não recebi email =/
<egsenah> olá pessoal
<egsenah> boa noite. alguém poderia me ajudar?
<mirqui> blza , fala , se der te ajudo :)
<gnewlinux> opa, se eu souber tb. qual a dúvida?
<egsenah> toda vez que eu tento dar o boot pelo ubuntu no hd externo, recebo a seguinte mensagem: no child node. aborting
<mirqui> opa não é comigo
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<egsenah> ok
<mirqui> o hggdh é avançado , tenta ele
<gnewlinux> hum... já tentou fazer novamente o boot?
<egsenah> está falando comigo?
<egsenah> ola voltei, eu tentei dar o boot novamente e nada]
<astroo-> ok
<lub> ola
<Guest7791> alguem pode me explicar como fazer para instalar ubuntu ?
<astroo-> usa o live cd sem instalar para ver se da bem
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xGrind> yangm: o/
<yangm> xGrind, como tá as coisas?
<xGrind> yangm: aproveitando as ferias e estudando :D
<xGrind> to testando o IRC pelo pidgin. ate q é legalzinho :)
<owlcarrier> Boa noite
<owlcarrier> ou melhor bom dia
<php_programer> qual o canal de pfhp
<php_programer> php
<Emilio_Eiji> php_programer: ##php-br
<Leonardo_> Ola
<Leonardo_> Boa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<Leonardo_> Quem poderia me auxiliar ref à migracao de servidor Win Para Ubu, melhor opçoes e condicoes para o suporte ao sistema que tenho na empresa!?
<Luiz> Boa tarde a todos
<Guest37732> Como sou leigo em linux gostaria de um help quero passar a usar o lunix em minha residencia e para com o windows como faço para instalar
<Leonardo_> ?
<Leonardo_> exit
<Guest37732> exit
<Luciana_> Boa tardeeeeeee!  POR FAVOR, alguem tem alguma dica de como atualizar o JAVA de uma maneira mais facil ????  achei Centenas de tutoriais no google mas Todos sao enormes, com dezenas de comandos para serem feitos no TERMINAL...  Muito obrigadaaaa !
<Luciana_> Boa tardeeeeeee!  POR FAVOR, alguem tem alguma dica de como atualizar o JAVA de uma maneira mais facil ????  achei Centenas de tutoriais no google mas Todos sao enormes, com dezenas de comandos para serem feitos no TERMINAL...  Muito obrigadaaaa !
<yangm> Luciana_, qual é o problema do terminal? é o jeito mais fácil de se fazer as coisas
<yangm> Luciana_, qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<Luciana_> ola
<Luciana_> 14.04
<Luciana_> o "problema" é o tamanho do tutorial. E como sempre o Java eh atualizado, eh chatao fazer isso sempre
<yangm> Luciana_, qual versão do java você quer? 7 ou 8?
<Luciana_> qual a melhor ???
<Luciana_> quero poder acessar os bancos sem problemas
<yangm> isso vai depender do banco
<yangm> nunca testei a 8, lançaram recentemente
<Luciana_> todos os bancos kkkkkkk
<Luciana_> pago conta pra familia toda, uso todos os bancos
<yangm> 7 é certeza de funcionar mas um dia vai ter que pular pra 8, com certeza
<Luciana_> Acho melhor a 7 por enquanto
<Luciana_> muda muito o metodo da 7 pra 8 ?
<yangm> não
<yangm> só muda um número no comando
<yangm> bom
<yangm> dê esses 3 comandos:
<yangm> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<yangm> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<yangm> sudo apt-get update
<Luciana_> so isso ???
<yangm> depois pra instalar o java 7
<yangm> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<yangm> antes de instalar
<yangm> dê um java --version
<Luciana_> desculpe perguntar tanto, eh que gostaria de saber tudo antes de começar.  acaba aqui entao ?
<yangm> e diga o que sai
<Luciana_> daftykins
<Luciana_> java version "1.7.0_55" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<yangm> você já tem um java, mas é o genérico
<yangm> não funcionou as coisas de banco com ele?
<Luciana_> olha, na verdade acabei de conseguir funcionar
<Luciana_> mas eh meio q SORTE. itaus sempre funciona. Caixa na maioria das vezes. Santander tb. BB nunca
<yangm> Luciana_, então nem precisa se preocupar em instalar o Java da Oracle
<Luciana_> Hm
<yangm> existem dois tipos de java: o da Oracle, que é a dona, tem código fechado, geralmente é o que funciona em qualquer coisa, e o OpenJDK, que vem pré instalado no ubuntu, é como se fosse um genérico
<Luciana_> mas meu java nao ta na versao 60
<Luciana_> breve posso ter problemas
<yangm> Luciana_, já tentou atualizar o sistema?
<Luciana_> e, PRINCIPALMENTE...  instalei Ubuntu pra toda minha familia! Eles nao sabem mexer direito... ou seja, precisaria passar um tutorial muito facil pra minha mae por exemplo. Pra que ela possa pagar as contas em me ligar todo dia...
<yangm> Luciana_, você pode ir no gerenciador de atualizações e ver se tem atualização pro sistema
<Luciana_> atualizei ontem. vou ver de novo. A proposito
<yangm> o java padrão do ubuntu atualiza junto com o sistema
<yangm> e se você instalar o java da oracle seguindo os meus comandos ele vai atualizar junto com o sistema
<Luciana_> Hm
<Luciana_> o meu entao nao eh o oficial ?
<yangm> se você vai deixar uma máquina com ubuntu instalada para familiares, sugiro criar um cronjob que procure e atualize o sistema diariamente
<yangm> exato
<yangm> assim o sistema se mantém atualizado sem precisar de intervenção manual
<Luciana_> o.O   A proposito, eu alterei pro Ubuntu atualizar pelo servidor "mestre", e nao pelo servidor do brasil... fiz bem ou fiz mal ??
<Luciana_> Hm
<yangm> fez mal, hehe
<Luciana_> pq ?
<yangm> você deve escolher sempre o servidor mais próximo
<Luciana_> o brasil sempre eh mais lento rs
<yangm> por exemplo, eu moro no vale do paraíba, por isso escolhi o servidor da unicamp
<yangm> existem vários servidores brasileiros
<Luciana_> ue, tenho como escolher um especifico
<Luciana_> vou olhar :)
<Luciana_> yangm Entao vc recomenda que eu migre para o JAVA oficial, pois assim as atualizacoes aconterão automaticamente, certo ? o.o   =)
<yangm> os dois javas atualizam junto com o sistema
<yangm> mas por questões de compatibilidade, seria interessante usar o java oficial sim
<Luciana_> entao, devo fazer aquele tutorial imeeeeeeenso que tem por ai ? rs
<Luciana_> Por favor, so pra eu aprender, em qual parte daqui vc identificou que meu java é "generico" ? java version "1.7.0_55" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<yangm> primeiro ele diz a versão, 1.7.0_55
<yangm> depois ele se identifica
<yangm> OpenJDK
<yangm> se fosse o java oficial teria o nome da Oracle no meio
<yangm> pra instalar o java 7 da oracle é só dar esses 4 comandos
<yangm> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<yangm> sudo apt-get update
<yangm> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<yangm> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-7-oracle
<Luciana_> muitooo obrigada! Fazendo agora! (OBS: eles poderiam entao deixar na instalacao o Oracle :) Ja mando noticias !!  VLW D+
<Luciana_> yangm POR FAVOR, ta por ai ?
<yangm> Luciana_, oi
<Luciana_> Por favor, acabei de pagar algumas contas em bancos diferentes
<Luciana_> pelo que percebi, quem me liberou o acesso foi o ICETEA plugin e nao propriamente o java q tenho...  faz sentido?
<yangm> no site da oracle até tem um jeito de instalar, mas é complicado, envolve baixar manualmente o pacote do site deles, descompactar e instalar, e fazer isso toda vez que atualiza, esse método que enviei integra o java ao sistema
<yangm> Luciana_, java --version de novo
<Luciana_> quis testar os bancos ANTES de instalar esse novo java, pra ter um compatativo
<Luciana_> ainda nao fiz seu tutorial, Vou fazer agora
<yangm> ok
<yangm> bom, minha vó diz que não se mexe em time que está ganhando
<yangm> mas vai que um dia precisa do java oficial né
<Luciana_> engraçado, quando digito "java - -version" da erro.
<Luciana_> So consigo ver a versao com um "-" so
<Luciana_> "java -version" funciona
<yangm> isso varia de programa pra programa
<Luciana_> Nao custava confirmar. Obrigada
<yangm> alguns aceitam -v, outros --version, outros -version
<yangm> --version é meio universal, não lembrava que o java usava um - só
<Luciana_> Por favor, posso aproveitar pra tirar um duvida :)  O "Sudo" significa super user (root) correto?  ou viajei ?
<yangm> su significa super user
<yangm> sudo significa super use do, ou super user faça
<yangm> sudo te dá direitos de super usuário temporáriamente
<Luciana_> Por favor, resumindo, como verifico se estou em S.U. ou nao ? Pergunto pq vi um especialista dizendo que nao devemos deixar o SU ativado direto, pq seria um risco...
<yangm> está vendo o terminal?
<Luciana_> sim
<yangm> se você estiver com usuário comum, logo antes de onde se digita os comandos vai ter um $
<Luciana_> Hm
<yangm> se você entrou no super usuário com sudo su, sudo -s, su root, etc, ele vira #
<Luciana_> VLW D+
<Luciana_> =))
<yangm> Luciana_, de nada ^^
<Luciana_> Uma coisa muito curiosa... rs ...  pq nao disponibilizam esse "atalho/dica" que vc me passou aqui ? Em 30 sites diferentes ensinavam por um método longuíssimooooo...
<Luciana_> Nesse seu método Não eh necessário "avisar" o sistema de qual Java eh o principal... ?  =)
<yangm> Luciana_, o segredo é pesquisar em inglês (=
<Luciana_> Po
<yangm> meu último comando já configura ele como principal
<Luciana_> antes de vir aqui eu perguntei no mesmo forum em ingles
<yangm> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-7-oracle
<yangm> quando um programa não está nos repos do ubuntu, procure se não tem um repo fornecendo ele
<Luciana_> Vc que descobriu tudo sozinho? Teria alguma fonte desse metodo? Em resumo, o www.ubuntu-br.org deveria disponibilizar isso de forma mais clara
<yangm> o primeiro comando serve pra adicionar um repositório feito por voluntários, nesse repositório tem o programa deles que baixa o java da oracle e instala automaticamente
<Luciana_> o "método tradicional eh enorrrrme"
<yangm> os outros métodos não estão errados, mas são manuais, braçais
<yangm> o problema é que todos odeiam o java da oracle, consideram ele inseguro, em vez disso preferem usar o java feito por eles mesmos
<yangm> o openjdk
<yangm> e ele até que é bom
<Luciana_> e o bom desse seu método eh que nao muda nenhum comando para 32 ou 64 bits...
<yangm> mas alguns bancos ignorantes forçam você a usar o java da oracle
<Luciana_> Ixe kkkkk   vou voltar atrás :)     O java original permite algumas brechas ?  o.O   rs
<yangm> se fosse pra sua máquina eu iria dizer para usar o openjdk que já vem com o ubuntu, mas como é pra parentes e queremos evitar problemas vamos com o java da oracle mesmo
<Luciana_> entendi
<yangm> o negócio é manter atualizado, brecha pode aparecer em qualquer um
<yangm> qualquer programa na verdade
<Luciana_> Por favor, aproveitando que vc ta por aqui :)  Se no meu computador eu quiser voltar atrás, qual seria sua recomendação ?
<yangm> teria que modificar esse comando "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-7-oracle" aqui pra apontar pro openjdk, deixa eu ver
<yangm> estou me baseando nesse guia
<yangm> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-with-apt-get
<yangm> se você der um "sudo update-alternatives --config java" ele te mostra os javas instalados
<yangm> se precisar, você pode colocar o java 6, 7, 8, da oracle e o openjdk no pc e ficar trocando entre as 6(!) versões
<Luciana_> Wow ! :)
<Luciana_> yangm java version "1.7.0_60" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_60-b19) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.60-b09, mixed mode)
<Luciana_> o ANTIGO era " java version "1.7.0_55" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode) "
<yangm> Java (TM)
<yangm> até marca eles patentiam
<Luciana_> vou reiniciar. ja volto... :)    Obrigada D+
<yangm> de nada
<Luciana__> OLA
<yangm> oi
<Luciana__> yangm Por favor...
<Luciana__> ultima duvida
<Luciana__> uso meu ubuntu todo ingles
<Luciana__> ai mudei a atualizacao do EUA pro "mestre". Vi que da pra mudar pro brasil
<Luciana__> agora, como escolho o servidor perto da minha casa ?
<xGrind> Luciana__, tem como vc fazer testes, e ele ja retornar o melhor servidor
<yangm_> Luciana__, desculpe, minha internet caiu
<xGrind> onde vc colocou pra mudar o servidor, tem uma opção q faz isso. não lembro o nome
<Luciana__> eu vi isso. Select best server
<xGrind> isso
<Luciana__> Entao eh melhor do que colocar "Main Server"  rs
<Luciana__> Achei que fosse melhor o principal... por ser mais rápido para atualizar... pensando que o brasileiro teria que esperar por 1 atualizacao, o que poderia ocorrer 1 dia após, por exemplo
<geojcarlos> Boa tarde a todos. Estou fazendo o boot do Linux 14.04 por meio do pendrive. Mas sempre abre em inglês. Onde posso mudar para pt-br? Obrigado.
<xGrind> Luciana__, entao. as vezes os servers brasileiros estão fora, aí vc vai instalar algum programa ou atualizar, e não consegue. Se colocar o Main , ele funciona. Mas só nesse caso mesmo, pq ele é mais lento, já q os servers não sao daki
<xGrind> geojcarlos, acho que é o mesmo problema da Luciana__ . Quando saiu o Lubuntu 14.04, eu baixei pra testar e reparei nisso tb. Além do layout do teclado ficar estranho
<yangm_> na tela inicial ele pergunta a língua e se quer instalar ou testar o ubuntu, não?
<xGrind> yangm_, ta com bug nessa versao
<geojcarlos> Não. Já abre a área de trabalho em inglês. A única tela de opções que surge é a tela de boot, onde devemos escolher entre testar, instalar, etc.
<yangm_> xGrind, e se for em system settings e mudar o layout do teclado e o idioma, não funciona?
<geojcarlos> Eu testei tbm com a versão anterior, 13.10, mas tbm vem em inglês.
<xGrind> yangm_, olha ai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222596
<geojcarlos> Agradeço a todos pela ajuda. Um forte abraço.
<cyanoroma> Alguém conseguiu instalar o Aircrack-ng no Ubuntu 14.04?
<yangm_> cyanoroma, acho que o kali linux (sucessor do back track) é melhor para rodar aircrack-ng
<yangm_> inclusive já vem pré-instalado
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Sim, sei que vem instalado, entretanto, como é um source code, em tese, não há problema em instalá-lo em outra distro, certo?
<xGrind> cyanoroma, http://pkgs.org/search/aircrack-ng
<Luciana__> Por favor, Desculpem questionar novamente... então o Único prejuízo / Desvantagem   de eu usar o "Servidor Mestre" é a lentidão na hora de baixar as atualizações ???
<yangm> cyanoroma, exato
<xGrind> tem no repositorio do 14.04
<xGrind> Luciana__, sim.
<Luciana__> Ok. Muito obrigada!  Boa sorte a todos! =))
<cyanoroma> xGrind-> Sim, eu sei, mas a versão é muito antiga. Gostaria de instalar a partir de código fonte.
<yangm> cyanoroma, é só ir no site deles e baixar
<yangm> depois seguir as instruções do INSTALL ou README que vem junto
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Sim, tentei mas dá uns erros na instalação.
<yangm> veja quais são as dependencias dele
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Já instalei todas.
<yangm> googlou o erro?
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Sim, mas todas as pessoas que tinham o erro não usavam o Ubuntu 14.04 e sim o 12.04.
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Quando tentei as "respostas" no meu sistema não surtiu nenhum efeito.
<yangm> vish
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Ou seja, a solução para eles, não funcionou pra mim.
<yangm> abre um tópico em algum fórum
<yangm> outra coisa, mande o google pegar apenas resultados de 1 ano atrás
<yangm> ou 1 mês atrás
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Sim, fiz isso também.
<yangm> compilar em uma vm não é uma solução?
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Sim, creio que terei que fazer isso, mas queria nativo no meu sistema principal, entende?
<yangm> entendo
<yangm> o negócio é reportar o bug, postar em fóruns e esperar
<yangm> recomendei a vm caso seja algo de urgência
<cyanoroma> yangm-> Entendo, obrigado mesmo assim.
<Elfon> ol apessoal, alguém utiliza a tabela da copa feita no libreofffice?
<xGrind> Elfon, eu uso =]
<Elfon> xGrind: iaê
<Elfon> xGrind: tá funfando de boa?
<xGrind> Elfon, ta sim. Se quiser, te passo ele. Ja ta tudo anotado certinho :)
<Elfon> xGrind: comigo dá pau se preencher com 0x0 no tempo regulamentar...não aparece o nome na tabela de pênalti ou prorrogação?
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> manda aê :D
<xGrind> Elfon, tem q por o resultado dos penaltis kk.
<xGrind> ai ele ve qual ganhou, pra mandar pra proxima tabela
<xGrind> Elfon, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_4mP1MeT2PgS0czTkxJeDI5dms/edit?usp=sharing
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> xGrind: este arquivo funfa se colocar o resultado final nos primeiros campos...mas, por ex, se colocar 0x0 em Brasil e Chile nas oitavas de final, abre-se uma tabela pra colocar o resultado na prorrogação. Mas fica uma tabela sem o nome das seleções
<xGrind> Elfon, nem vi isso.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<egsenah> eae galera
<egsenah> tranquilo?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<egsenah> tranquilo, só uma dúvida aqui
<egsenah> eu instalei o ubuntu 14.04, o último e baixei o gnome, hnome shell e outros
<egsenah> mas nada mudou, como faço para que o tema mude ? eu tenho que instalar o ubuntu gnome diretamente? ou eu posso modificar o original com esse download?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<egsenah> ok
<egsenah> pessoal, eu vou tomar banho., mas podem responder, depois eu leio. grato! se alguém puder ajudar!!
<astroo-> ok
<egsenah> agora os arquivos do oogle drive começaram a aparecer em pesquisa...
<egsenah> *google drive
<astroo-> ve o privado
<rodrigo_> Boa noite, estou com uma duvida, não consigo dar boot pelo CD na versão 64 bits do ubuntu 14.04 para fazer a instalação / mas na versão 32 bits funciona normal já fiz o download da versão 64 bits varias vezes e gravei em outros cds mas fica na mesma?
<astroo-> ola
<rodrigo_> alguem já teve o mesmo problema?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de algum
<rodrigo_> blz
<paraibano> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<paraibano> ainda existe irc
<astroo-> por enquanto
<paraibano> tempo bom
<paraibano> :(
<astroo-> e sem alternativa
<paraibano> tou usando um app do cel pra entrar aqui hehehe
<astroo-> ok
<alvaro_> android no minimo
<paraibano> ios
<alvaro_> android tá ferrado demais
<paraibano> n
<paraibano> ios alvaro_
<alvaro_> android  tem uma falha critica
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-08
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<xpcsuper> alguem me tira uma duvida
<xpcsuper> alguem ai usa o cryptocat ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<farley> bom dia Senhores
<Fernando_> bom dia, gostaria de uma ajuda, quero instalar os drivers mas não consigo.
<farley> diver de que
<Fernando_> driver de video. audio...
<farley> voce sabe o modelo das placa mae
<Fernando_> não...
<Fernando_> ele não reconhece automático ?
<farley> as vezes nao
<farley>  sudo lshw
<Fernando_> tem algum programa que faça isso? tipo "everest para o windos" ?
<farley> se voce usar ubuntu tenta esse comando <farley>  sudo lshw
<Fernando_> farley, digito esse comando onde?
<farley> entra no terminal
<farley> sudo lshw
<farley> e ver se te fala o modelo da sua placa mae
<farley> ctrl + alt + t
<farley> alguem sabe como compilar um driver no ubuntu
<Fernando_> aparaceu as config. "farley"
<farley> o meu falou o modelo
<farley> $ sudo lshw
<farley> vaio
<farley>     descrição: Notebook
<farley>     produto: SVE15111EBS (N/A)
<farley>     fabricante: Sony Corporation
<farley>     versão: C800BZXK
<farley>     serial: 27547095-3013839
<farley>     largura: 32 bits
<farley>     capabilities: smbios-2.7 dmi-2.7 smp-1.4 smp
<farley>     configuração: boot=normal chassis=notebook cpus=1 family=VAIO sku=N/A uuid=D0E039AE-C833-E111-9920-30F9EDB9FADC
<farley> se se vc acha algo parecido
<Fernando_> maq-01@maq01-P4M900-M7-FE:~$ sudo lshw [sudo] password for maq-01:   Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for maq-01:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for maq-01:  PCI (sysfs)   maq01-p4m900-m7-fe             description: Desktop Computer     product: P4M900-M7 FE ()     vendor: BIOSTAR Group     version: Ver:1.0     serial: OEM_Serial     width: 64 bits     capabilities: smbios-2.4 dmi-2.4 vsyscall32     configuration: boot=nor
<Fernando_> VOU OLHAR AQUI.
<CDausacker> Buenas!
<farley> fernando P4M900-M7 e um biostar
<farrapo> buenas
<farrapo> muito tri este canal
<farrapo> buenas
<Fernando_> E COMO FAÇO PRA ATUALIZAR ESSE TREM ?
<CDausacker> Buenas, pessoal! Como se faz para falar particular com uma pessoa aqui no Freenod?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Fernando_> bom dia
<tiago_tm> bom dia
<farrapo> buena
<farrapo> s
<farrapo> buenas
<Fernando_> alguen pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<farrapo> fala fernando
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<CDausacker> Buenas, pessoal! Meu link no Blogoosfero  http://blogoosfero.cc/profile/dausacker
<Fernando_> quero instalar os drivers oudio e video mas não sei nada do linux
<Fernando_> fiz atualizações do software e updates mas não mudou nada.
<Fernando_> só o sistema mesmo.
<Fernando_> baixei ontem pra testar aqui na minha lan house.
<tiago_tm> sua placa é uma P4M900-M7?
<Fernando_> isso.
<mirqui> seu sistema é ubuntu ?
<Fernando_> é sim ubuntu.
<mirqui> tenta o vlc
<Fernando_> vlc é programa?
<tiago_tm> tenta instalar o pacote firmware-linux-nonfree
<mirqui> tem um plug in , não sei o que good , da falha direto
<mirqui> sim vlc é programa
<mirqui> tem na central de programas do ubuntu
<Fernando_> ok, vou verificar
<alvaro> instalou ou drivers proprietários?
<Fernando_> só fui no software e updates e fiz atualização baixei uns 350 mb ele atualizou mas nao baixou nada de driver
<alvaro> clica no imbolo do ubuntu, vai abrir todos os programas instalados
<alvaro> procure por um tal de drivers adicionais
<alvaro> não estou no ubuntu agora, mas o caminho é esse
<Fernando_> additional drivers?
<farley> e ae fernando consegui
<Fernando_> nao mano, até agora nada.
<farley> talves
<farley> isso possa ajuda
<farley> atualizando a distribuiçap
<farley> apt-get dist-upgrade
<alvaro> isso
<alvaro> abre ele
<alvaro> se tiver um drive pendente vai aparecer
<caiomart> oi alguém pode me ajudar quero começar a usar o ubuntu mas nao tenho os drivers e gostaria de saber onde posso encontra-los
<alvaro> mas qual versão do ubuntu estás?
<Fernando_> aparece "operação invalida"
<farley> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<caiomart> alvaro 14.04
<alvaro> voce testou a ISO antes de instalar?
<caiomart> testei deu certo
<Fernando_> invalido.
<alvaro> sai dela
<alvaro> não me acostumei
<alvaro> fui pro Xubuntu 14.04
<Tairo> Bom dia
<Fernando_> nao consegui ainda instalar o driver '-'
<Tairo>  tenho um servidor samba que compartilha documento nas maquinas Windows, estou migrando para o ubuntu, esse já não consegue acessar a rede, o que eu faço?
<mirqui> fernando , tenta o vlc :)
<Carom> Bom dia pessoal... POR FAVOR, alguém aqui sabe como deixar o VIRTUAL BOX em tela inteira ? No Zorin OS ele fica full screen quando maximizamos a janela. Já no ubuntu 14.04 quando eu maximizo a tela do windows continua pequena... ficando preto em volta dela. M
<Tairo>  tenho um servidor samba que compartilha documento nas maquinas Windows, estou migrando para o ubuntu, esse já não consegue acessar a rede, o que eu faço?
<eliphas> Carom: qual é o OS guest/convidado?
<tiago_tm> não acessa a rede ou o compartilhamento samba?
<Carom> usando ubuntu 14.04, no  virtual box botei windows 7
<Carom> O Windows 7 abre numa janela "pequena". Aí quando eu maximizo ela continua pequena, apenas ficando preto ao redor...
<tiago_tm> Vc instalou os adicionais para convidado?
<eliphas> Tem que instalar os adicionais pra convidado
<eliphas> isso :)
<eliphas> o driver de vídeo da placa virtual do vbox, dimensiona automagicamente a janela
<Carom> desculpe, nao entendi :)
<Carom> no Zorin baseado no ubuntu 12.04 fiz igualzinho e funcionou tela toda
<Carom> Por outro lado tive que configurar a internet do win7 no Zorin. Já no ubuntu 14.04 o windows7 pegou sozinho a internet que eu usava... estranho
<Carom> tive que instalar 1000 drivers no win7 pelo zorin e aqui foi automatido :D
<eliphas> o Zorin já tem o driver de vídeo do virtualbox embutido, o windows não
<Carom> Por favor. to com virtual box aberto... vai ter uma opcao la de "convidado" ?
<eliphas> em um dos menus acima tem, acho que em dispositivos
<eliphas> o windows detecta o "cd" no drive e inicia o setup
<Carom> Hm
<Carom> ja rodei tudo aqui
<Carom> tem que ser feito com o DVD do windows ???
<Tairo> o compartilhamento do samba
<Carom> tudo meu aqui ta em ingles... ja fui nas 2 unicas opcoes que tem "guest" aqui, ativei e nao deu nada
<Tairo> numa pasta, em outras pasta acessa
<eliphas> Carom: ve no gerenciador de dispositivos qual o driver de video instalado
<eliphas> Carom: se não tiver VirtualBox no nome, executa o setup do cd do adicionais para convidado de novo (ele deve estar no drive de cd virtual do windows)
<Carom> eliphas Por favor, vc diz dentro do virtual box? aqui na janela principal tem as opcoes " General, System, Display, Storage... " nao vejo nada de drivers de video aqui
<Carom> Desculpe, eh que nunca vi isso antes...  coloco novamente o CD do windows entao ?
<tiago_tm> Carom: não é o cd do windows
<eliphas> Carom: não, cd do windows não usa mais... é um cd virtual do virtualbox, ele "coloca" um ISO no drive de cd do convidado
<Carom> entendi
<Carom> um emulador de iso
<eliphas> na janela do virtualbox tem isso no menu da janela: no meu é Machine | View | Devices | Help
<eliphas> Carom: em Devices, o meu tem "Install Guest Additions CD Image..."
<Carom> procurando de novo... obrigado
<tiago_tm> eliphas: perfeito!
<eliphas> tiago_tm: :)
<Carom> Parece que ta indo :)   ja mando noticias !!!
<eliphas> Carom: boa sorte heh :)
<Carom> eliphas e tiago => Muito obrigado ! resolveu : )
<Carom> Olá de novo :)  Por Favor... Ja Desativei o "efeito de som" (aquele barulhinho q faz quando aumentamos o volume) mas Mesmo assim o Som que da no Log on do Ubuntu permane... Alguem saberia como tirar esse som quando entramos no ubuntu ? Muitooo obrigado!
<tiago_tm> Carom: essa eu não sei1
<Carom> : )
<eliphas> Carom: isso aí é no gerenciador de login, é global, não lembro do nome dele
<eliphas> lightdm?
<Carom> Vlww  ! Vou procurar
<eliphas> Achei aqui como fazer em várias versões, mas tá em inglês... http://askubuntu.com/questions/24946/how-do-i-disable-the-drum-beat-sound-on-the-login-screen
<byte48> bom dia o/
<Carom> MUITO OBRIGADO eliphas ! voltei agora do almoço...
<Carom> vou testar
<fabio_> Boa tarde. Sou iniciante em Linux e gostaria de uma ajuda. Instalei o Ubuntu 14.4, porém ele está travando o tempo todo
<byte48> fabio_: boa tarde, Qual é o problema? descreva-o por favor
<fabio_> Tudo trava. Não consigo clicar em nada, o teclado não funciona
<fabio_> Tenho 4gb de RAM. Placa de vídeo geforce 8800. Processador core 2 duo 3 gigas
<byte48> fabio_: conectar o teclado eo mouse , em seguida, reinicie o computador, logo verifica si eles funcionam
<fabio_> mas o sistema inteiro trava. Não é só teclado e mouse. Som, vídeos, aplicações...tudo trava
<byte48> mm a partir do início da instalação, o sistema foi bloqueado o travado? o esó e novo?
<byte48> fabio_:
<fabio_> a instalação foi tranquila. Não tive nenhum erro. Instalei tudo ontem e hoje não para de travar
<Carom> ola
<Carom> Por favor...  fui tentar o Ubuntu TWEAK mas nao deu certo... (para tirar o som do log in)
<Carom> eu deveria ter tentado o metodo do 13.10...    esse Tweak era pro 12.04
<byte48> fabio_: desinstala e ultimo pacote problemático
<Carom> Pessoal, POR FAVOR, como proceder para FORMATAR um PENDRIVE no 14.04 ??? ja fucei tudo e nao acho a opcao... Obrigado
<Carom> imagino que deva ser algum comando no Terminal...
<Carom> acho que achei :)   nao precisa mais...   Obrigado -)
<byte48> Carom: existe o pacote en GUI llamado mmm Gparted, no precisa usar fdisk o terminal si voce sou novato
<Carom> pendrive resolvi... gracias
<byte48> Carom: por nada
<mdouglas> Boa tarde pessoal
<mdouglas> alguém sabe como ingressar o Ubuntu Server 14 no dominio
<mdouglas> com ?
<mdouglas> ??
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> alguem aí maja de algum site com imagens hackintosh prontas?
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> <h5>oi</h5>
<xGrind> So Ubuntu pronto.
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> valeu, unbuto eu tenho até o 13
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> aquele mint é unbutu tb nao é?
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> ja coloquei uma imagem do lion aqui (cc3 w93c) mas faltou driver de teclado,foi horrivel usando teclado usb muito escroto
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> (notebook cce w93c)
<Cr4SH_33rr0r> o unbutu 12 aqui o wifi ficou instavel memso com o driver correto da realtek 8187b
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<exalt> aii aiii aiii
<astroo-> ainda nao acabou
<exalt>  /join #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<astroo-> sou portuga obrigado
<xGrind> astroo-, da pra fazer mais 3 hein
<exalt> NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!
<xGrind> =/
<Ernandes> aeee
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> sifo
<astroo-> ?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Alphein> \exit
<Alphein> \quit
<mikegarcia> ola  boa noite   comunidade
<mikegarcia> duvidas sobre o ubuntu posso pergunta aky ???
<Ernandes> aee
<Emilio_Eiji> daew
<farley> alguem sabe como libero o acesso do pfsense pela WAN
<farley> nao consigo achar como que faz
<Carom> Pessoal, boa tarde! Por Favor... alguém sabe dizer como faço pra colocar um ícone fixo com a função "Show desktop / mostrar área de trabalho" ?? Obrigado desde já !
<renebarbosa> abre o dash
<renebarbosa> vai em aparência > comportamento
<renebarbosa> marca a opção add show desktop icon to the launcher
<Carom> eu sabia que tinha visto isso em algum lugar, fucei mas nao imaginava que fosse ali...  MUITO OBRIGADOOO renebarbosa !
<Carom> MUITO OBRIGADOOO renebarbosa !
<renebarbosa> por nada cara
<renebarbosa> =)
<Carom> POR FAVOR... vi uma coisa estranha aqui. ==> To tentando baixar um Torrent (no site está como um "imã" /magnet) e quando clico ele me pede pra escolher o programa que irei utilizar, e Abre o gerenciador de Arquivos !!! Se clico pra baixar no google chrome ele abre o Transmission Torrent automaticamente ! Que coisa doida :S
<Carom> quero aposentar de vez o google chrome... Muito estranho isso
<KurtKraut> Carom, mas quando ele pergunta com qual programa abrir, você manda ele abrir com o Transmission ou o programa de torrent que você tem?
<Carom> nao
<Carom> pq ele apenas abre o gerenciador de arquivos
<Carom> nao da pra achar o transmission ali
<KurtKraut> Carom, se o Transmission não está na lista tem um botão para você passar o caminho completo do binário do programa que vai abrir. Ali você pode por o caminho completo do transmission que ele abrirá
<KurtKraut> Carom, o caminho completo dele é /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<Carom> Obrigadoo! Vou tentar
<ednux> ou abre o transmission, copia e cola o magnet link
<Carom> Muito obrigado! Resolveu
<Carom> O complicado eh que vou instalar o ubuntu pra toda minha familia... de vez em quando aparece uma "surpresa" pra resolver... :)
<Carom> VLW
<Carom> Obrigado
<grade> boa tarde!
<grade> alguem ja tentou instalar o ubuntu em algum tablet
<grade> vale a pena
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> aloha!
<ednux> oi '-'
<astroo-> ola e ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-10
<Ernandes> aee
<Ernandes> dormir
<Ernandes> flw
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<ednux> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ednux> tudo '-'
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Fandrade> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Fandrade> gostaria de instalar o Ubuntu 14.04, porem verifiquei que o mesmo nao esta disponivel para download no site o ubuntu brasil
<Fandrade> algum motivo para isso?
<Fandrade> so esta disponivel o 13
<mirqui> pega de outras fontes
<Fandrade> ok mirqui, farei assim
<Fandrade> abs
<Fandrade> e obrigado
<Fandrade> Só mais uma coisa, quando instalei o 13 tive muitos problemas com dual boot com win8
<Fandrade> depois de muito fuçar na internet achei uma "receita" com bootrepaire
<Fandrade> sera que no 14 será o mesmo problema?
<ednux> sim, esses problemas é por causa do win8
<ednux> que usa um boot seguro
<ednux> mas existe alguns esquemas que voce pode fazer
<Fandrade> certo ednux, obrigado. Eu estava com o 13 funcionando com dual boot tranquilo, mas aí a samsung mandou uma atualização de BIOS
<Fandrade> dai perdi o boot denovo, como vou ter que reparar ja vou colocar o 14 de uma vez
<Fandrade> ednux, quais esquemas são esses?
<ednux> só um segundo, já te passo o link
<Fandrade> blz, obrigad
<ednux> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dual-boot-com-Windows-8-UEFI-e-Linux-Mint-Debian-Edition-LMDE
<ednux> apesar de no exemplo ele usar o LMDE, acredito que ira funcionar no ubuntu tb
<Fandrade> perfeito, ja registrei aqui no favorito
<Fandrade> obrigado pelo apoio
<Fandrade> abs e boa noite
<ednux> np ^^
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Papa> bom dia
<Papa> ja se tem uma versao em portugues do ubuntu 14?
<Gobbi> Bom dia, atualizei o Teamviewer e fica apenas 1min conectado e se desconeta alguém já passou por isso?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<xGrind> Gobbi, qual versao?
<Gobbi> 9.0.2781
<Gobbi> desculpa 9.0.2789.1
<Gobbi> tem ainda, o dev wine :1.6
<Gobbi> xGrind: tem alguma forma de alterar um arquivo de config, sei lá... e aumentar este tempo... .
<xGrind> Gobbi, nao sabia q tinham atualizado. vou baixar aki pra testar
<Gobbi> xGrind: ok aguardo... não sei se é alguma coisa aqui, mas anteriormente funcionava normal, não tinha este tempo limite...
<Gobbi> xGrind: claro que ideal seria comprar a licença... :D mas ainda não cabe no meu bolso e preciso frequentemente fazer acessos via teamviewer....
<xGrind> Gobbi, agora que eu vi, ja tenho o 9 instalado
<Gobbi> xGrind: e funciona normalmente?
<xGrind> Gobbi, ainda não testei
<xGrind> funcionava no 8
<xGrind> vamos testar. manda o id e a senha ai
<Gobbi> xGrind: pois é....
<Gobbi> xGrind: só um instante
<Gobbi> xGrind: 774 988 422 senha 8281
<Gobbi> xGrind: perdi o batepapo
<Gobbi> manda msg
<Gobbi> xGrind: deixa quieto muito obrigado pela ajuda deve ser algo com esta versão
<xGrind> Gobbi, mas oq acontece?
<xGrind> mas ficou conectado
<Gobbi> xGrind:  quando eu tento conectar, fico 1min e cái
<Gobbi> xGrind: se puder me informe teu ID e senha para testarmos
<xGrind> Gobbi, 561 213 865, g174gq
<Gobbi> xGrind: caiu
<xGrind> Gobbi, kkkkkkk
<Gobbi> xGrind: viu só heheheh
<Gobbi> xGrind: o problema q assim não tem como... sabe alguma forma de aumentar este tempo...
<Gobbi> xGrind: daí agora me bloqueia por uns 15min... :(
<xGrind> vou ver se diz alguma coisa no site
<Gobbi> xGrind: digo, 10min só 11:48 poderei reconectar
<Gobbi> xGrind: eu pesquisei em vários fóruns... mas infelizmente sem sucesso, tinha umas soluções alternativas para win, de desinstalar, remover, mexer no registro...
<Gobbi> xGrind: pra linux infelizmente não achei nada, por isso recorri aqui para ver se alguém está passando ou se resolveu isso...
<Gobbi> xGrind: tem algumas váriaveis no arquivo config, mas não quis mexer... :(
<xGrind> vou ver se consigo
<Gobbi> xGrind: muito obrigado, deve ter em algum definido isso... :D
<xGrind> Gobbi, abre o client.conf e onde esta 1, coloca 10
<xGrind> só pra testar
<Gobbi> xGrind: em qual variável?
<xGrind> Gobbi, onde tem connection
<Gobbi> xGrind:  TeamViewer User Settings # It is not recommended to edit this file manually   [strng] BuddyLoginName = "gobbi.rodrigo" [strng] Buddy_QuickPresExclusions = "Neverwinter.exe" "chrome.exe" "devenv.exe" "mediamonkey.exe" "msnmsgr.exe" "opera.exe" "psr.exe" "super.exe" "wlmail.exe" "wlxphotogallery.exe" [int32] Buddy_QuickPresExclusions_Version = 4 [strng] Buddy_WindowPos = "0" "990" "159" "1230" "634" [int32] ClientScaling_Perc
<Gobbi> xGrind: tem skype
<Gobbi> xGrind: não vai tudo aqui
<Gobbi> xGrind: [int32] Buddy_QuickPresExclusions_Version = 4 [strng] Buddy_WindowPos = "0" "990" "159" "1230" "634" [int32] ClientScaling_Percent = 93 [int32] ClientTabs = 0 [int32] ClientWindow_Mode = 0 [int32] Is_Not_First_Run_Without_Connection = 1 [int32] Is_Not_Running_Test_Connection = 1 [int32] MainWindowHandle = 65658 [strng] Meeting_UserName = "Gobbi" [int32] MultiMedia\DisableDirectDraw = 1 [int32] SendWindowsKeys = 1
<Gobbi> xGrind:  não sei se consegue entender mas tenho isso aí no meu arquivo cliente.conf
<Gobbi> xGrind: assim fica melhor http://pastebin.com/vtfbygJy
<xGrind> Gobbi, ja volto
<Gobbi> xGrind:  veja depois este link aí eu vou almoçar volto logo mais...
<Gobbi> opa
<Gobbi> xGrind: boa tarde...
<Gobbi> xGrind: conseguiu visualizar o arquivo através do link paste bin?
<jucielton> alguem ai sabe de algum tutorial pra instalar o ubuntu juntamento com o windows
<jucielton> ja fiz isso, mas nao sai do lugar de particionar e estava com medo de apagar todas as partições
<Leme> Alguem por ai?
<Leme> iniciante no ubuntu. maquina trava quando uso primeiro icone do lançador
<ServicesLuto> Boa tarde.
<ServicesLuto> Tenho instalado em meu computador o Ubuntu 13.10. Desde quando comecei a utilizar ele tive problemas, vários bugs que nunca consegui corrigir.
<ServicesLuto> Ontem tentei instalar a nova versão, 14.04 que estava disponível, mas também não deu certo.
<ServicesLuto> Vários bugs.
<ServicesLuto> É possível instalar uma versão antiga sem perder os dados que tenho no meu computador?
<ServicesLuto> Sempre atualizei conforme o programa de atualizações pede, mas nunca tentei retroceder para uma versão anterior
<osvaldo_> quero instalar o ubuntu, mas meu not tem win8.1 com UEFI e não consigo intalar
<byte48> ServicesLuto: sim es possivel instalar una versao antiga, pode dejar la particion /home y es releida con la nueva instalación, voce sou principiante?
<ServicesLuto> byte48, Sim. Existe algum comando que possa fazer essa instalação sem que Eu perca todos os meu arquivos?
<byte48> no, un comando no existe, hay varias formas, una es cuando voce instale el novo sistema, no de nova partiçao a /home y hacer que la reconozca o novo sistema, otra via es hacer chroot con un novo sistema
<byte48> si voce sou principiante no se si sepas hacerlo
<byte48> sorry for my bad portuguese
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest95446> pessoall a ultiva vescao do ubuntu tem alguns erros o  ta boa
<Guest95446> e muito pessada o ta leve eu nao olhei ainda
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho 1GiB de RAM e ficou lento, por isso instalei o Lubuntu 14.04
<Guest95446> o meu notbook  e icore3 e tem dois giga ram
<rafaelsoaresbr> 2 GiB de RAM acho que não deveria ficar lento
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Guest95446> ele nao ta lendo to pegundando amigo sir o ubuntu nao ta dando muito buques explo travando ?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest95446> boa noite
<mirqui> oi astr , tudo bem ?
<Guest95446> tudo
<mirqui> tudo bem 95446 :) ?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Guest95446> saindo ate mais pessoal e viva o linux porque eu amor ser live
<mirqui> blza , até :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-11
<Phillipe> boa noite
<Phillipe> eu uso windows, mas quero começar a usar o Ubuntu/linux, tem como eu instalar o sistema baixando pelo site, e instalá-lo sem comprometer o windows?
<KurtKraut> Phillipe, Sim, isso se chama dual boot e muitos de nós usam. Eu entro no Windows para jogar alguns jogos que só rodam no Windows e no Linux para jogar os demais jogos e trabalhar
<Phillipe> uhum, sobre isso eu sei, uma vez eu fiz isso, mas tem uns 7 anos já, e eu fiz com um cd físico, aí fiquei na duvida se com o arquivo do site da pra fazer também rs
<astroo-> Phillipe  ola
<Phillipe> é que tem tanto tempo que esqueci
<Phillipe> opa
<KurtKraut> Phillipe, Recomendo você baixar a ISO em um pendrive, preparar o pendrive com essa ISO para ser bootável (tem programas específicos para fazer isso, não é só copiar e colar)
<KurtKraut> Phillipe, E dando boot pelo pendrive você entrará no Ubuntu e conseguirá instalar
<Phillipe> e você pode me recomendar algum programa para eu fazer isso?
<Phillipe> se eu executar o programa utilizando o windows vai dar treta?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<slompo> HI
<astroo-> ola
<slompo> alguem expert em servidor de email? eu gostaria de ajuda para configurar um small host
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ate a proxima
<phillipe> estou tentando instalar, mas chega em uma parte que pede um comando e eu não sei o que digitar. alguém pode ajudar?
<ednux> instalar o ubuntu ?
<phillipe> isso
<ednux> em que parte voce tá ?
<phillipe> diz assim:
<phillipe> ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted byapplicable law.
<phillipe> ai embaixo diz ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$
<phillipe> nessa parte pede um comando
<ednux> você tá rodando ele no modo live ?
<phillipe> rapaz, não sei. eu sei que "instalei" no pendrive e to dando boot por ele
<phillipe> ai aparece um monte de coisa, aparece a imagem do ubuntu e tudo mais, mas quando chega nessa parte, para
<ednux> tipo, tá parendo o sistema carregado e tudo ?
<ednux> aparecendo*
<phillipe> uhum
<phillipe> carrega sim
<phillipe> faz algumas coisas antes de chegar nessa parte
<ednux> voce ta usando o chat nele ?
<phillipe> não, via web. porque eu não consegui instalar
<ednux> quero dizer, no mesmo pc que voce ta tentando instalar ?
<ednux> pq tipo, vc pode rodar o sistema sem instalar no hd
<phillipe> tipo, eu dei boot pelo pendrive pra instalar, como eu não consegui instalar, eu liguei o pc pelo windows e vim aqui ver se conseguia ajuda
<phillipe> entendeu?
<ednux> sim
<ednux> instala pelo modo gráfico
<phillipe> é porque eu quero instalar no hd
<ednux> fazer o seguinte, baixa o unebootin
<ednux> e manda ele fazer a iso no pen driver
<phillipe> instalar pelo virtual box, é isso?
<ednux> nn
<ednux> unebootin é um programa que instala a iso no pendriver
<phillipe> eu instalei pelo lili
<ednux> ele gera um modo gráfico
<ednux> também serve
<phillipe> então
<ednux> na hora que vc for instalar, coloca no modo gráfico
<ednux> essa janela que vc falou, é um terminal
<ednux> é como uma instalação manual
<ednux> nas opções do boot, deve aparecer algo do tipo: "graphic install"
<phillipe> na hora de dar o boot?
<ednux> sim
<ednux> depois que vc seleciona o pendriver, vai aparecer as opções
<ednux> nessas opções existe o modo gráfico
<phillipe> antes de começar o boot ou depois que ele começou?
<ednux> depois que começar
<ednux> tipo, vc coloca o pendriver e da reset
<ednux> dai quando o sistema tiver iniciando
<phillipe> mas depois que começa vai tudo automático, é tão rápido rsrs
<ednux> vc manda ele carregar pelo pendriver
<ednux> acho que é f9
<ednux> vc escolhe o pendriver, dai ele carrega as opções
<phillipe> acho que entendi o que você está falando
<phillipe> vou tentar aqui mais uma vez
<phillipe> obrigado
<ednux> blz
<phillipe> vou lá
<kerosgustavo> bom dia, instalei a versão 14.04 num EEE pc 1215n, mas tenho percebido algumas falhas gráficas e também não consigo usar a rede wireless da universidade, é possível instalar uma versão anterior?
<Guest90427> Bom dia! alguém ai com problema de super aquecimento na placa de video no not 14z da dell ?
<shallwe> fala galera, alguem usando o kde 5? projeto neon?
<shallwe> lol nao tem kubuntu-br no irc !
<nightnux> ola
<shallwe> hola
<erlanio> Boa tarde!
<erlanio> Gostaria de um esclarecimento:
<erlanio> O download do SO Ubuntu é o mesmo para desktop e servidor, ou existe versões distintas?
<hggdh> erlanio: existem versões distintas -- Ubuntu Server para servidores, and Ubuntu (ou Kubuntu, ou ...) para desktops
<hggdh> a principal diferença é que Ubuntu Server não tem instalado X-Windows
<hggdh> ou seja: de um Ubuntu Server podemos instalar o desktop com 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<erlanio> É porque no site da comunidade não tem essa distinção. Não fui na página oficial do Ubuntu. Obrigado, hggdh!
<hggdh> erlanio: bem vindo
<paullo> como faço para pedor o cd de instalação do linux?
<paullo> como faço para pedir o cd de instalação do linux?
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde, alguem sabe um bom programa para converter videos para o formato amv para mp4 logIC fl670?
<rbelem> sUbMuNdO, talvez o avidemux. É só um chute.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Matheus> oi
<Matheus> alguem?
<mirqui> fala :)
<Guest56530> olha eu tenhu um problema no windows e queroa saber se eu instalar o ubuntu resolve
<Guest56530> é que não consigo deixar o meu servidor online por causa da porta 7171
<mirqui> ?? mas são sistemas diferentes
<Guest56530> sim
<Guest56530> quero saber se o ubuntu tem as portas 7171 bloqueadas
<Guest56530> ou se precisa liberar
<mirqui> ai não sei , não entendo disso
<Guest56530> =/
<Guest56530> ta ok
<Guest56530> vlw msm assim
<mirqui> o hggdh é avançado
<mirqui> tenta ele
<mirqui> o subzero tbm
<mirqui> o omelete tbm
<Guest56530> como assim hggdh? e subzero:?
<mirqui> estão no chat acho
<mirqui> tenta eles no prtv
<Guest56530> ta
<mirqui> prvt
<Emilio_Eiji> Guest56530: o windows server usa algum serviço nessa porta?
<Emilio_Eiji> Guest56530: pelo que vi vc quer rosar o otserver seria isso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<phillipe> alguém?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<phillipe> consegui instalar o ubuntu, porém está travando demais
<phillipe> tem ideia do que pode ser?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<phillipe> ham?
<astroo-> nao sei
<phillipe> blz
<xGrind> phillipe, qual a configuração da maquina
<phillipe> 8GB ram DDR3. processador AMD Phenon II x4 810 2.6GHz
<phillipe> "placa de vídeo" onboard NVIDIA geforce 7025
<xGrind> phillipe, nao era pra travar
<xGrind> qual versao do ubuntu?
<phillipe> essa que está no site 13
<phillipe> 13.10*
<phillipe> acho que é isso, 13.10
<phillipe> eu consigo ficar, no máximo, 5 minutos utilizando, depois trava tudo e, em seguida, a tela fica toda borrada pelo bug
<phillipe> vou dar mais uma pesquisada para ver se encontro o motivo disso. obrigado pela atenção
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-12
<hggdh> mirqui: de forma geral não é cnsiderado boa etiqueta contactos diretos no pvt
<mirqui> como assim ?
<mirqui> não dá para falar no prvt ?
<astroo-> algumas pessoas do irc sao anti pvt
<mirqui> uso o papo geral para ajudar e pedir ajuda
<mirqui> o private só para bater papo
<Rudolf> astroo-: não é "anti-pvt" é não aceitar pvt sem ser solicitado
<astroo-> sim
<Stramith> boa noite
<mirqui> blza :)
<Rudolf> Stramith: noite
<Stramith> o que ta pegando de noviddes?
<astroo-> ola
<Stramith> poxa. galera ta sem assunto hahah
<astroo-> ve o privado
<xGrind> alguem aki usa gnash?
<KurtKraut> xGrind, rapaz, tirando a vibe de quando o pessoal do GNU lançou, nunca vi alguém usar prolongadamente
<xGrind> KurtKraut, coloquei aqui pra testar. é mais lento que o flash
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Não é de se admirar. O trabalho que fazem é difícil: por engenharia reversa tentar decodificar o SWF>
<licensed> alguem ja usou o k9copy aqui? estou com um probleminha que acredito ser bug: quando eu seto uma configuracao de encoder, salvo e volto la pra ver, ele nao salva, fica a antiga
<xGrind> ele nao tinha saido do repositorio do ubuntu, por estar parado?
<licensed> xGrind, opa falou comigo nao ne?
<xGrind> licensed, sim kk
<licensed> xGrind, po man nao sei de repositorio nao.. mas to usando ele
<licensed> ate pq nao vi outra ferramenta pra ripar dvd em avi hehehe
<xGrind> licensed, tem o ogmrip, dvdrip
<xGrind> e vi q tem no repositorio do ubuntu, esse k9copy. mas no 12.04 e 12.10 so'
<xGrind> o.O ja viu o tanto de biblioteca q ele puxa do kde?
<licensed> xGrind, mas eu uso kde q_q'" qual o problema?
<xGrind> entao sem problemas xD
<licensed> xGrind, o dvd::rip eu nao sei usar isso nao.. fica tudo 'inibido' sem da pra selecionar as coisas
<licensed> xGrind, o problema é que meu source é uma pasta VIDEO_TS, e o destino é um .avi com divx e mp3, pra tocar no dvd do carro
<licensed> entao testei varios apps, como o famoso handbrake por ex, mas ele so me da a opcao wmv e mp4
<licensed> isso nao tocou no dvd
<licensed> o k9copy é perfeito pro que preciso, o source pode ser tanto um disco, como uma pasta
<licensed> e tem varias opcoes de encoder
<xGrind> ja tentou usar winff pra converter direto do dvd, pra avi?
<xGrind> se nao puxasse tanta lib, eu instalava esse k9copy pra testar ;x
<xGrind> instalei o dvdrip
<licensed> xGrind, o winff nao aceita uma pasta como input/source.. so um .iso
<xGrind> licensed, o curlew aceita. procura ae no google, q tem ppa pra ele
<licensed> xGrind, massa, nao conhecia. instalei aqui vou testar
<xGrind> licensed, esqueci q vc nao usa ppa kk
<licensed> q_q'"
<licensed> xGrind, o curlew vai criar um .avi pra cada .TS meu
<licensed> cada arquivo da pasta (uma faixa) ele cria um .avi =((
<licensed> cada .VOB talz
<xGrind> aff. dvdrip deu crask aki
<licensed> xGrind, pois eh kra eu so perguntei pra ve se alguem tinha uma luz
<licensed> mas ja quebrei tanto a cabeça com isso.. ja desisti
<licensed> vou pegar um tubo de dvd e sair queimando mesmo e assistindo
<xGrind> kk
<licensed> xGrind, vou indo dormir man. brigadao ae de qualquer forma
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andre___> Hello !
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<rafaelsoaresbr> bye
<astroo-> ate
<andre___> Where are you from ?
<andre___> Tenho dual boot do Ubunto com outro sistema operacional no meu notebook, consigo me conectar a todas as redes sem fio que ja tentei menos na da minha casa na qual o SSID da rede não aparecem mas o SSID de outras redes vizinhas aparecem no meu PC mas nos PCs com outro sistema operacional aparece e conecta normalmente
<astroo-> eu Portugal
<marcioteles> Olá
<marcioteles> gostaria de saber como faço para desinstalar o ubuntu
<leonardo_> ooiii tem alguém ai?
<marcosaurelio> y
<jose__> bom dia preciso de uma ajuda para selecionar um arquivo para baixar no meu pen drive para instalar no meu netbook. qual devo escolher? 13.10 Saucy Salamander ou 12.04.4 Precise Pangolin LTS
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ednux> boa '-'
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Ernandes> aff
<FernandoBasso> What is the current correct way to uninstall the online shopping spam?
<mirqui> como vc vai desistalar algo on line ?
<mirqui> o site é seu ?
<FernandoBasso> Nem vi que tava no -br...
<FernandoBasso> Estou falando das lentes do unity.
<mirqui> sou novo no linux , o hggdh e o sub zero são avançados
<FernandoBasso> Há diversas "soluções" na web. Gostaria de saber se alguém aqui pode afirmar que alguma das maneiras funciona.
<FernandoBasso> Já desabilitei das configurações, mas eu queria remover completamente essa "funcionalidade".
<FernandoBasso> Eu removi o unity-webapps-common, mas o spam continuava aparecendo.
<FernandoBasso> A propósito, eu sou antigo no linux.
<ednux> você esta querendo remover aquelas propagandas que aparece no unity quando você pesquisa algo ?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<FernandoBasso> Mas não quero apenas desabilitar. Queria desinstalar esse treco...
<ednux> humm, não faço ideia e.e
<ednux> você já olhou no gerenciador de aplicativos ?
<FernandoBasso> Não. Desinstalei aquele pacote pela linha de comando.
<ednux> pesquisa por unity lá, talvez tenha algo relacionado que você possa tirar
<FernandoBasso> Vou ver. Obrigado.
<Ernandes> rs
<Klftoof> Olá
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rssolivei> salve astroo-
<astroo-> rssolivei  ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Ernandes> mesmo com mais uma derrota kk
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-13
<hggdh> Ubuntu-BR: por favor verifique tua conexão
<alvaro> vixi  o negocio tá complicado
<alvaro> porem tá dando isso só  no meu navegador ainda bem
<alvaro> acabou a copa e a rede de internet no Brasil continua a  mesma porcaria de sempre
<astroo-> a evoluçao de software ainda nao anda boa
<alvaro> onde moro o problema é falta de investimento em infra estrutura mesmo
<alvaro> só em uma companhia
<alvaro> e não é com fibra otica não
<alvaro> pago um montante consideravel por uma internet ruim
<Ernandes> e nao vai mudar rs
<Ernandes> todo ano 'e a mesma coisa..
<astroo-> ja percebi ha muito que nao existe concurrencia no brasil nas ligaçoes net
<Ernandes> at'e tem.. mas cada uma quer ganhar mais q a outra.. mas o serviço nao muda nada
<Ernandes> vc acaba ter que pegar por necessidade e nao por opçao
<alvaro> astroo- tá sentado?
<astroo-> ?
<alvaro> eu pago o equivalente a 40 dolares por mes de uma internet de 256 Kb
<alvaro> R$ 80,00
<alvaro> só que só tem essa empresa
<Ernandes> isso e interior?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> TRiangulo
<alvaro> Minas Gerais
<astroo-> sao ricos e pagar    humor negro...
<alvaro> só de imposto a aliquota é de 25%
<Ernandes> ta explicado, aqui acho que pago uns 100, por 10mb
<alvaro> 10mb aqui tá na faixa de R$ 260,00
<Ernandes> interior nao tem opçao
<alvaro> isso é critico
<alvaro> infelizmente
<astroo-> eu ja disse noutro sitio que a soluçao e fazer 1 empresa por 1 milhao de brasieiros em acionistas com wifi em ligaçao
<Celso> sistematico: a quanto tempo hein!!!!! Tudo bem?
<alvaro> pronto agora tambem tá caindo
<jxajro> alo...boa noite a todos.
<jxajro> Uma dúvida boba....vale a pena atualizar o Xubuntu 12.1 para 13 pelo atualizador sem formatar e começar do zero?
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Oh Astroo...olá.
<jxajro> :-)
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<jxajro> Eu consegui uma maquina um pouco melhor e agora tenho que atualizar o SO.
<jxajro> Ah...é tarde? Deixa então..deixa quieto..obrigado.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> a esta hora e pouco "animado"
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest58032> ola
<rafa_> e bom
<Ernandes> aeee
<LockeAnarchist> Ei pessoal
<LockeAnarchist> Um HD com uma partição única com NTFS apresentou badblock
<LockeAnarchist> Eu tento utilizar ntfsfix mas ele mostra esse erro
<LockeAnarchist> Failed to startup volume: Input/output error
<LockeAnarchist> Error reading bootsector: Input/output error
<LockeAnarchist> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<LockeAnarchist> Não tenho Windows, como faço?
<alvaro> badblock é complicado
<Ernandes> aff
<sangue> ola
<sangue> algum brasileiro
<rssolivei> acho que todos são
<Daekdroom> Talvez alguém seja português
<TerraDoNunca> Alguma
<TerraDoNunca> sugestão de uso do Ubuntu?
<TerraDoNunca> Quero uma versão simples que não tenha muitos bugs.
<TerraDoNunca> 12.10?
<KurtKraut> TerraDoNunca, 14.04
<HaikuUser> Olá!
<TerraDoNunca> Lendário KtK!
<TerraDoNunca> Tentei atualizar meu 13..10 mas não deu certo, acabou que a instalação não funcionou e provavelmente vou perder meus arquivos.
<KurtKraut> TerraDoNunca, Existem almas que não desencarnam e sim que se infiltram na internet e para sempre ficam :D
<TerraDoNunca> =D
<TerraDoNunca> Estou utilizando o UNetBootin para fazer essa instação, mas aqui não mostra a opção 14.04 LTS.
<KurtKraut> TerraDoNunca, Tem como instalar sem perder os arquivos. Durante a sessão live, copie os seus arquivos para outras partições ou HD externo ou o próprio pendrive.
<KurtKraut> TerraDoNunca, E instalar do zero sempre é bom, mais seguro. Mas meu 14.04 eu tenho atualizado de versão em versão desde 12.04 e sem nenhum problema
<HaikuUser> <TerraDoNunca> Sempre que possível faça backup e instale o sistema do zero, atualizações de versão pra versão normamente não costumam funcionar.
<TerraDoNunca> Já tentei, mas como a instação não foi concluída, meu pendrive não é reconhecido pelo sistema.
<TerraDoNunca> É isso que tenho feito desde a versão 12.04, atualizei uma por cima da outra
<TerraDoNunca> acredito que isso gerou esse problema.
<HaikuUser> Certamente.
<TerraDoNunca> E agora que tentei fazer backup nada funciona.
<TerraDoNunca> Já me conformei que vou perder meus dados, agora aprendi a lição =D
<HaikuUser> Já entrou na pasta /home e verificou se realmente não tem nada lá?
<TerraDoNunca> Consigo acessar meus arquivos, só não consigo copiar eles.
<HaikuUser> Pra onde esta tentando copiar?
<TerraDoNunca> Meu computador ficou tão ruin que não da pra fazer nada, tenho que formar mesmo.
<TerraDoNunca> Já tentei pro pendrive e hospedar na minha conta do 4shared.
<alvaro> seleciona tudo e click com botão direito
<TerraDoNunca> Nada deu certo =/
<alvaro> vá em propriedades
<HaikuUser> É normal, sempre tenha um Backup das coisas importantes.
<alvaro> e libere para todos
<alvaro> talvez funcione
<alvaro> todos (usuarios)
<TerraDoNunca> Onde acho a versão 14.04 LTS para download?
<TerraDoNunca> Quero instalar ela utilizando meu pendrive.
<HaikuUser> No site do Ubuntu ¬¬
<HaikuUser> Olha, eu ainda não aconselho a versão 14.04, a 12.04 ainda é a melhor e mais estável... minha opinião.
<TerraDoNunca> HaikuUser, LTS?
<netfree> boa tarde galera
<alvaro> exato
<alvaro> tive problemas demais com a 14.04
<netfree> gostaria de uma dica ae, como faço no google earth para fazer busca com o azemute?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> Google Earth só faz isso se for a versão paga
<alvaro> na free não tem esse recurso
<netfree> ah que pena por que é o maior barato fazer isso no google earth
<TerraDoNunca> Não estou achando a versão 12.04 LTS no site.
<netfree> TerraDoNuncabaixe: pelo torrent
<alvaro> tente um versão mais Ligth do ubuntu
<alvaro> estou usando o Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<TerraDoNunca> Durante a atualização para o 14.04, deu um erro falando que o xchat não teria suporte nessa nova versão.
<TerraDoNunca> Dentro outros programas.
<netfree> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7218279
<TerraDoNunca> Aconteceu isso com você?
<alvaro> estou com Xchat a pleno vapor no Xubuntu
<alvaro> no Ubuntu deu pau foi com a Interface
<alvaro> por isso mudei
<mat5heus> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Fire> opa boa tarde
<mat5heus> boa tarde
<Fire> melhor boa noite
<mat5heus> pode mim ajudar?
<Guest10433> nick nao registrado
<mat5heus> ???}
<Guest10433> preciso de uma ajuda
<Guest10433> para fazer uma  partiçao
<mat5heus> eu tb preciso
<Guest10433> no ubutun aki
<mat5heus> hm... ja ta instalado ?
<Guest10433> sim to nele
<Guest10433> neste momento online aki
<Guest10433> aguem pode ajudar
<astroo-> ola a quem entrou
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest10433> oi
<Guest10433> alguem pode ajudar
<xGrind> Guest10433, manda a duvida
<Guest10433> preciso cria uma partiçao
<Guest10433> ntfs aki no ubutun
<Guest10433> certo instalei ele e perdi tudo q tinha aki no meu hd
<xGrind> Guest10433, vc quer particionar o hd?
<Guest10433> sim preciso disso para
<Guest10433> cria uam ntfs e colcoa o win aki tbm para rodar
<xGrind> Guest10433, como fez pra instalar o ubuntu?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-06
<link123> devo fazer upgrade do 14.04 para o 15.04? Ele está rodando sem travamentos?
<astroo-> tem havido poucas reclamaçoes em relaçao a ultima versao
<vinicius> como faço para limpar o meu historico de pesquisa do ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> configuraçoes > privacidade
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> ciao astroo- boa tarde
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> e ate
<CarlsMil> olá
<CarlsMil> bom dia
<CarlsMil> estou querendo instalar o ubuntu no meu not
<CarlsMil> estou baixando ele nesse momento
<CarlsMil> queria saber como faço pra fazer o boot pelo pendrive
<nuno_nunes> tira o ubootnetin para windows
<nuno_nunes> e faz a pendrive de boot usb e depois renicias o pc e fazes o boot pela pen
<enildo> alguem me ajude
<enildo> tenho um pendrive bootavel ubuntun 14.10
<enildo> nao sei instalar
<enildo> meus sistema operacional é windows 7
<Creto> ih amigo mas te ajudar por aqui???
<enildo> tenho um pendrive bootavel ubuntun 14.10
<Creto> olha tem muito material na rede sobre instalação do ubuntu em vídeos mesmo
<Creto> sim mas daqui não vou te ajudar mais do qeu
<enildo> acontece que eu entrei na bios mudei o boot
<enildo> nao funciona
<Creto> tem que enfiar esse pendrive no PC setar no BIos ou BIOS/UEFI para iniciar dele e instalar
<enildo> eu preparei o pen drive no windos 7
<Creto> ixi
<Creto> conferiu o MD5SUM da ISO
<enildo> a opçao de boot sao duas
<enildo> usb fdc
<enildo> e usb key
<enildo>  qual a correta
<Creto> com o pendrive espetado na BIOS aparece até a marca dele e é ele que escolhes
<Creto> o pendrive tem que estar espetado na maquina
<enildo> sim esta
<Creto> ir a BIOS e ele vai aparecer lá man
<Creto> então ele tem que aparecer lá
<Creto> o PC é antigo????
<enildo> é sim antigo
<enildo> mas eu formatei o windows 7 pelo pen driver e due certo
<Creto> então de duas uma.....
<Creto> o pendrive não foi escrito corretamente
<enildo> estou clicando no "wubi" agora
<Creto> ou
<Creto>  a ISO ta bichada
<Creto> nada de WUBI
<enildo> reiniciei agora
<enildo> vou entar na bios
<Creto> tenho que sair boa sorte
<enildo> uso usb fdc ou usb key
<Elfon> Pessoal, podem confirmar se o link pra recuperar a senha no wordpress tá funcionando?
<Elfon> clico e  não acontece nada
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> caraca...só funfa em inglês...a página em portugues nada
<CyberWorld> Bom dia Galera
<CyberWorld> Alguem sabe me dizer um metodo de instalar o arch linux sem conexão com a internet
<CyberWorld> to no serviço e o proxy é bloqueado
<gchim> pessoal minha pergunta deve ser fácil de responder, mas como sou novo no mundo linux não sei a resposta. baixei o instalador do ubuntu aqui no site brasileiro, porém não tenho drive de cd, e queria colocar os arquivos num pendrive. eu descompactei os arquivos do iso e coloquei num pen drive mas não deu certo ha hora de bootar para instalar, dá um erro. alguma sugestão?
<CyL_> gchim: unetbootin
<gchim> ista eh um programa para fazer isto?
<CyL_> gchim: Sim
<gchim> ok ja achei, mas diz que é para instalar o ubuntu no pen drive e não é o que quero
<gchim> queroa que os arquivos de instalação fiquem no pen drive para instalar no note no boot
<CyL_> gchim: Esse software faz exatamente o que você quer, sugiro que faça uma pesquisa no google por um bom tutorial, existem vários
<gchim> já achei.... e fala que ele serve para INSTALAR o linux no pen drive....
<gchim> não é isto que quero
<gchim> preciso instlar o ubuntu num note
<gchim> e naõ tenho drive de cde
<gchim> cd
<gchim> os arquivos de instalação devem ir para o pen drive, para eu dar o boot por ele e INSTALAR os arquivos no note
<CyL_> gchim: Como eu disse, o unetbootin faz exatamente o que vc quer, faça uma pesquisa no google
<gchim> ok vou ver novamente
<gchim> xiiii o antivirus tá dizendo que o arquivo do instalador nao eh confiável
<gchim> baixei do techmundo
<CyL_> gchim: Tente baixar diretamente do desenvolvedor então
<gchim> ok
<gchim> agora acho que vai dar, mas uma curiosidade, este é o segundo programa que uso para isto, e a tela das opções quando passo o mouse sobre, vai se apagando,,,, que cuirioso
<gchim> impossível usar... o outro que usei deu a mesma coisa, vai ficando tudo branco e nao consigo ver o que está embaixo
<gchim> o que usei antes é o universar usb instaler
<gchim> será que é algo com a resolução? ou um problema conhecido?
<CyL_> gchim: acho que é um problema específico com a sua máquina
<gchim> caraca, e agora como saio desta... obrigado amigos
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarde
<H3ruS> j #raspberrypi
<Marcio> eaee pessoal
<Marcio> to com problemas com o pen drive, nao aparece
<lucs_> gostaria de saber como corrigir o problema de ajuste de brilho, que não esta funcionando na versao 14.10
<Rudolf> lucs_: cola seu dmesg em algum pastebin da vida e cola o link fornecido aqui
<lucs_> sou iniciante no ubunto. vc poderia ser um pouco mais claro ?
<Rudolf> lucs_: no terminal digite dmesg
<Rudolf> lucs_: depois tecla ENTER
<Rudolf> lucs_: copie todo o conteúdo em um site do tipo pastebin.com
<lucs_> ok. entendi
<Rudolf> lucs_: o site vai lhe fornecer um link
<Rudolf> lucs_: nos informe este link
<lucs_> http://pastebin.com/wNLmdJQG
<lucs_> esse é o link
<Rudolf> lucs_: o problema é nas teclas de brilho que não funcionam?
<lucs_> sim, quando teclo elas, nao diminui o brilho
<lucs_> ja tentei de tudo e nada deu certo
<Rudolf> lucs_: a resposta do seu acpi não é boa
<Rudolf> lucs_: o que seria este "tudo"?
<Rudolf> lucs_: seja específico
<lucs_> procurei tutoriais no google
<lucs_> http://elias.praciano.com/2014/08/como-ativar-o-controle-de-brilho-no-ubuntu-14-04-e-no-linux-mint-17/
<lucs_> esse foi um dos que tentei.
<Rudolf> lucs_: tentou manualmente
<Rudolf> lucs_: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness .75
<lucs_> no terminal?
<lucs_> agora deu certo esse comando que vc me mandou
<lucs_> so que as teclas continuam nao diminuindo
<Rudolf> lucs_: eu disse
<Rudolf> lucs_: "manualmente"
<lucs_> tentei uns comando pelo terminal que vi pela internet, mas o unico que funcionou e diminuiu o brilho foi esse que vc mandou
<Rudolf> lucs_: a variação tem que ser de 0 a 1
<Rudolf> lucs_: se colocar 0 vai ficar bem escuro
<Rudolf> lucs_: 1 vai ser o brilho máximo
<lucs_> obrigado pela ajuda Rudolf
<Xarles> Opa boa tarde
<Xarles> Qual distribuição que eu consigo um kernel 2.4?
<Daekdroom> Kernel 2.4 é muito antigo...
<Xarles> Sim preciso deste antigo mesmo!
<Daekdroom> Ele deixou de ser mantido em 2011.
<Xarles> Sim ......
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-07
<Guest46606> noite
<astroo-> ola
<MarconM> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<MarconM> astroo-: e ae
<MarconM> astroo-: intrigado aqui ... comprei um cartão sdcard de 128gb para raspberry ... e n rolou
<MarconM> =(
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<MarconM> rsrs de boa
<MarconM> apenas comentando
<MarconM> rsrs
<astroo-> ve o privado
<kowalski> Boa noite, amados! Sou usuário do Ubuntu desde a versão 7.04.
<kowalski> Até hoje, o fórum brasileiro do Ubuntu não foi renovado, continua com aquele visual antigo.
<kowalski> Alguém sabe o motivo?
<Clooer> cara formatei o net instalei lubuntu, e não consigo ativar o java no opera
<astroo-> kowalski  ola
<Clooer> quando acesso um site não abre a janela para autorizar a execução do java, alguém já viu isso ?
<kowalski> olá, astroo
<astroo-> e dar uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<kowalski> Já instalou o Java da Oracle através do Ubuntu Restricted Exras ou o openJava?
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, faz um tempão que não venho por aqui, mas já que você comentou em fórum antigo. eu acho que uma porção dos usuários migraram para outros lugares mais convenientes, como ask ubuntu https://askubuntu.com/
<EliasAmaral> infelizmente, é um espaço só em inglês
<kowalski> Pois é, Elias, acho que abandonaram o fórum brasileiro. Conheço o askubuntu e entendo bem inglês, mas é meio confuso...
<Clooer> sim no firefox funciona perfeitamente
<EliasAmaral> o ubuntu ainda é considerado a distro mais "fácil"?
<EliasAmaral> eu usava ubuntu desde o breezy (5.10), cheguei ate a distribuir os CDs do dapper (6.06, o primeiro LTS) hehe
<EliasAmaral> eles mandavam pelo correio um pacote com 100. nao distribui todos :( mas convenci um bocado de gente a testar
<Clooer> por exemplo site do banco brasil abre no firefox
<EliasAmaral> mas a certo ponto a canonical decepcionou aí deixei o ubuntu pra lá
<Clooer> só que no opera nem pede a permição do java para executar
<kowalski> Clooer, veja aqui o site do Edivaldo Brito sobre o Opera. Tem muita coisa sobre o Ubuntu e derivados: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-opera-26-estavel-para-linux-no-ubuntu/
<kowalski> Eu também comecei a usar o Ubuntu pelo CD que recebi da Canonical, Elias! rs
<Clooer> eu já baixei o opera do site e ja instalei pelo terminal versao 12.16
<kowalski> Hoje, ainda é uma distro bem popular, mas o Mint é o preferido pelos novatos hoje
<EliasAmaral> aquele blog tem alguem perguntando "e java alguém conseguiu?", "
<EliasAmaral> Sim, basta seguir o blog do Edvaldo. Ele é um excelente colaborador, graças a este blog consegui fazer a declaração do imposto de renda."
<EliasAmaral> mas eu li o texto e nao vi nada sobre java haha
<Clooer> realmente o EliasAmaral tem rasão la ensina a instalar o opera
<Clooer> mas o java não
<Clooer> se bem que olhando pela estrutura do opera ele busca o plugins do firefox
<Clooer> o flash funciona, mas quando executa o java trava
<kowalski> Clooer, veja o link que explica a instalar o java no Opera: http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#java
<EliasAmaral> massa é que aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=110854.0 (post de 2014) ele diz que desde a versão 26, o opera deixou de dar suporte a plugins NPAPI
<EliasAmaral> que é o modelo tradicional de plugins (se o java fornece um plugin NPAPI funciona em qualquer navegador.. bom exceto os que removerem esse suporte)
<EliasAmaral> é pra entender essas instruções mas não é pra seguir elas, é tarefa do proprio ubuntu ajeitar isso com seus pacotes
<EliasAmaral> mas então, esta página é pro opera 10.50? e, "This document was last updated for Opera 11.00."
<kowalski> Foi o mais recente que encontrei numa pesquisa rápida no Google
<EliasAmaral> antigamente o opera era um navegador próprio, tinha a propria engine deles (Presto), https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_%28web_browser%29#History
<kowalski> as outras respostas são bem antigas
<EliasAmaral> desde a versão 15 eles desistiram de ter a propria engine e estão usando a engine do Chromium (Blink)
<EliasAmaral> a versão atual do Opera é a 30
<kowalski> verdade, elias
<EliasAmaral> assim, o blink tem um modelo novo de plugins, chamado pepper. eles usam pro leitor de PDF e pro flash (que não é o mesmo flash NPAPI que o firefox usa - o flash do firefox não vai mais ser atualizado)
<EliasAmaral> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Browser_plugins (por incrivel que pareça, é uma boa fonte de informações pra qualquer distro)
<EliasAmaral> Netscape plugin API (NPAPI): these plugins work in Firefox and most other browsers (not in Chromium and Opera).
<EliasAmaral> Pepper plugin API (PPAPI): these plugins work only in Chromium (and Chrome) and Opera.
<EliasAmaral> se tiver um java ppapi dá pra usar no opera
<EliasAmaral> parece que o Google não quer plugin PPAPI pro Java não http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/04/chrome-starts-pushing-java-off-the-web-by-disabling-plugins/ (noticia de abril desse ano)
<kowalski> sim, salvo engano, o Chrome já removeu o NPAPI na versão mais recente
<EliasAmaral> pois é
<EliasAmaral> bancos na coréia do sul usam ActiveX
<EliasAmaral> que é super inseguro, e forçam a pessoa a usar internet explorer
<kowalski> elias, qual distro você usa hoje?
<EliasAmaral> bancos daqui usam java, que é super inseguro também (em termos de plugins de browser)
<EliasAmaral> eu uso arch
<EliasAmaral> mas nem tenho lealdade a distro mais nao :(
<kowalski> muito difícil de instalar e deixar pronta?
<EliasAmaral> é o contrário, é o que tem menor esforço hehe
<kowalski> rsrs, sempre falam do arch como bicho-papão
<EliasAmaral> a instalação é ruim, é toda modo texto
<EliasAmaral> aliás arch é tudo modo texto mesmo, não tem nada como o gerenciador de pacotes do ubuntu
<EliasAmaral> o.. sei lá ubuntu store?
<EliasAmaral> mas é difícil eu ter que configurar alguma coisa, ele ja vem tudo do jeito que é mais adequado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kowalski> legal
<EliasAmaral> tchau
<kowalski> tchau, astroo
<astroo-> ciao e ciao
<kowalski> página do Ubuntu sobre o Opera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<EliasAmaral> é ele diz que nao tem java, última edição junho de 2015
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, não tem java no opera não
<kowalski> diz aí que o java não é mais suportado pelo Opera e Chrome no Linux, pois é NPAPI
<kowalski> isso, elias
<EliasAmaral> o banco do brasil não ativa nem HTTPS na pagina inicial deles
<astroo-> e so qualidade   piada...
<EliasAmaral> o gmail oferece mais segurança que o site dos bancos
<kowalski> vixe, não uso sites de bancos pela Internet
<kowalski> nem tenho conta, sinceramente
<kowalski> rsrs
<kowalski> elias, qual o melhor gravador de CDs e DVDs no Linux?
<kowalski> reclamam demais do Brasero, dizem que estraga as mídias, etc
<EliasAmaral> eu não faço muita idéia, quando eu gravava CDs (mais pra perto da década de 90) eu perdia muito CD porque o PC era muito lento e as vezes dava buffer overrun ou algo assim :(
<EliasAmaral> nao gosto de nenhum
<EliasAmaral> eu acho que eu usava o k3b
<kowalski> ah, dizem mesmo que o k3b é o melhor
<kowalski> Clooer, dá uma olhada nesse site também. É excelente: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/how-to-get-flash-and-h264-to-work-in.html
<kowalski> elias, o k3b converte arquivos de aúdio para MP3 e outros formatos?
<EliasAmaral> você quer ripar um cd de audio?
<EliasAmaral> eu acho que você devia ripar pra FLAC
<EliasAmaral> aliás o k3b grava cd, nao é pra ler
<EliasAmaral> vc quer... criar um CD.. de mp3?
<kowalski> isso, ripar, converter as músicas para mp3 e outros formatos...
<EliasAmaral> é, ripar não é bem com o k3b, eu acho..
<EliasAmaral> denovo eu acho que o wiki do arch é a melhor fonte, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rip_Audio_CDs
<EliasAmaral> ainda que você use outra distro
<EliasAmaral> eu nem vi a pagina hehe
<EliasAmaral> pois é deu um monte de programas https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Optical_disc_drive#Ripping
<EliasAmaral> nem conheço
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, que cd é esse? de repente é mais negócio baixar de um torrent viu haha
<kowalski> valeu, elias, rsrs
<kowalski> rs
<kowalski> é cd e dvd de músicas mesmo
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, http://littlesvr.ca/asunder/ parece bom
<EliasAmaral> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/asunder/
<EliasAmaral> na verdade não
<EliasAmaral> acho que ali diz que a ultima versão disponivel é no ubuntu 13.10
<Clooer> a versao do opera para ubuntu Versão
<Clooer> 12.16 ultima
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, opera versão 12? esse é um pouco antigo mas deve funcionar com java
<Clooer> baixei hj do site da opera
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, esse sound-juicer parece ok http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/sound-juicer
<Clooer> é que tenho um nokia e ultiliza opera
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, ao inves de baixar de browser é mais legal baixar daqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser12
<EliasAmaral> ah
<EliasAmaral> não é opera pra usar no computador?
<Clooer> mas deixa queto já deu pra entender que o negocio vai ser só o firefox mesmo
<EliasAmaral> hehehe
<kowalski> vlaeu, elias!
<Clooer> instalei pelo apt-get
<Clooer> tutorial do vivaolinuc
<Clooer> vivaolinux
<EliasAmaral> é incrivel a quantidade gambiarras que esses tutoriais tem
<Clooer> é sim <EliasAmaral> porem o opera tem uma opção de sincronia assim como o chrome tbm tem
<EliasAmaral> execute esse ou aquele comando
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, a sim
<kowalski> <eliasamaral> achei essa página com uma lista dos melhores programas em cada função: https://ubunteiro.wordpress.com/os-melhores-programas-do-ubuntu/
<EliasAmaral> é uma lista de 2009
<EliasAmaral> esse é o problema hehe
<EliasAmaral> alias, 2008, mas tem gente comentando lá até em 2015
<kowalski> vixe, nem vi direito, rsrs
<EliasAmaral> chegando la pelo google
<EliasAmaral> e boa parte dos tutoriais que vc ve pra linux.. é como se vc visse um tutorial para windows e ele disesse, abra o registro do windows e digite tal coisa la, abra tal arquivo de texto e edite tal configuração etc
<EliasAmaral> se vc tivesse usando windows ja acharia meio esquisito a sugestão da pessoa
<EliasAmaral> editar o registro? mas eu queria instalar tal programa
<EliasAmaral> mas como a pessoa usa linux acaba aguentando essas coisas hehe
<kowalski> verdade, elias... rsrs
<kowalski> elias, achei outro "Format Junkie": http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/conversor-de-midia-instale-o-format-junkie/
<EliasAmaral> 2014
<EliasAmaral> parece bom
<EliasAmaral> mas ele converte entre formatos, pelo que eu entendi ele nao ripa o cd de musica
<Clooer> precisa copiar as musicas ou imagem do cd ?
<kowalski> preciso ripar e converter músicas de CDs e o aúdio de DVDs
<kowalski> tenho um monte de CDs e DVDs antigos que gostraria de converter o aúdio para mp3
<EliasAmaral> o dvd é um dvd comum com audio e video?
<EliasAmaral> ou ele tem arquivos "de computador"?
<kowalski> dvd comum
<kowalski> esses de shows
<kowalski> achei esse outro: http://soundconverter.org/
<Clooer> usa o media play do windows
<Clooer> kkkkkkkk
<EliasAmaral> no caso do dvd é melhor você ripar ele audio e video, e depois retirar o audio
<EliasAmaral> ou ripar so o audio, se a ferramenta permitir isso :P
<EliasAmaral> parece que a maioria permite :P
<Clooer> aqui disseram que conseguiram http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Extrair-audio-de-dvd-1
<Clooer> kowalski o usuario usou o Devidify
<kowalski> clooer, faço isso mesmo, uso o media player do windows... rsrs
<kowalski> mas no linux nunca fiz
<Clooer> extrai ai e manda as musicas pra nos
<Clooer> kkkkkk
<kowalski> tá certo, rsrsrs
<Clooer> eu tbm tenho umas de uns 15 anos atras
<kowalski> elias, valeu!
<EliasAmaral> eu comprei so 2 cds legalizados
<EliasAmaral> um do linkin park
<EliasAmaral> e outro do gorillaz
<EliasAmaral> alias, acabaram comprando duas vezes o mesmo do gorillaz, porque meu pai nao sabia que eu ja tinha
<EliasAmaral> não cheguei a ouvir os cds direito, eu já tinha as mp3s..
<kowalski> acho que comprei um pouco mais de cds legais, mas foi em promoção, no começo dos anos 2000... rsrs o resto é tudo Jack Sparrow
<kowalski> rsrs
<Clooer> só Rock
<Clooer> no começo de 2000 pucha
<Clooer> só musica nova
<Clooer> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<EliasAmaral> eu andava tentando ouvir musicas novas aqui http://reddit.musicplayer.io/
<EliasAmaral> mas estou nessa mesmo, as bandas que eu escuto sao as que eu ouvia la nos anos 2000 mesmo haha
<EliasAmaral> blind guardian, legião urbana
<EliasAmaral> beatles, mas fiquei so nisso msm
<kowalski> eu também, só antigonas... rsrs
<EliasAmaral> eu lembro que os ops daqui reclamavam demais quando o pessoal conversava coisa que nao tinha nada a ver com o ubuntu ou suporte tecnico e etc
<EliasAmaral> mandavam ir pra outro canal
<Clooer> só tem nois aqui
<Clooer> resto acho que dormindo
<EliasAmaral> mas eu nem sei se tem mais esse regra
<kowalski> parece que dormiram mesmo... rsrs
<EliasAmaral> acho que tinha um canal tipo ##ubuntu-br ou algo assim pra bate papo
<EliasAmaral> mas nao ta indicado no topico entao mudaram isso :P
<Clooer> povo joga muito
<kowalski> elias, você acha que a qualidade do aúdio hoje no linux é igual ao windows?
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, eu acho que o pulseaudio melhorou muito as coisas, ele da mais controle que usar só o audio
<EliasAmaral> apesar de alguns nao gostarem
<kowalski> hum, é ele que vem por padrão no ubuntu?
<EliasAmaral> agora eu nao sei configurar as opções "audiofilas" do pulseaudio hehe
<EliasAmaral> é ele sim
<kowalski> ah, ok, porque vejo falarem do alsa também
<EliasAmaral> o pulseaudio acaba usando o alsa, no linux em si só existe alsa, pulseaudio é um intermediario.. ai o povo nao gosta pq acha que deixa o sistema mais pesado etc
<kowalski> mas não tenho ouvido muito apurado pra perceber as diferenças, só os chiados mesmo... rsrs
<EliasAmaral> e antigamente, bem antigamente, ele dava uns problemas
<EliasAmaral> ah chiado? não tem nada a ver com o linux eu acho
<kowalski> digo, quando aumento pra mais de 100% o volume no ubuntu, rsrs
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, se for um chiado constante, que continua mesmo quando o audio está mudo (mas o alto falante está ligado), pode ser problema com o aterramento
<EliasAmaral> aquele chiado que aparece quando você bota um volume bem alto na caixa de som e ela fica dando um zumbido
<EliasAmaral> mesmo sem tar tocando nenhum som
<EliasAmaral> se for esse, isso é problema com a instalação elétrica
<kowalski> não, na versão 14.04 acho que tá normal
<EliasAmaral> ah
<kowalski> quando aumento o som demais para testar, o som distorce
<kowalski> é normal tanto no linux como no windows?
<EliasAmaral> mas o normal é haver distorção sim no volume mais alto
<kowalski> ah, ok... rs sempre ficava com essa dúvida
<EliasAmaral> porque o som atinge o teto do volume, é chamado de clipping
<kowalski> mais em razão de o pessoal fala que o linux usa drivers genéricos de áudio e vídeo, como significando qualidade bem inferior ao windows, mac
<EliasAmaral> http://productionadvice.co.uk/clipping/ aqui tem um video dizendo como identificar o clipping pelo som
<EliasAmaral> hmmmm talvez isso dependa da placa de som, mas em geral os drivers do linux são bem superiores
<kowalski> sério?
<EliasAmaral> olha, tirando os drivers de video
<EliasAmaral> que vc ja deve saber hehe
<kowalski> nas imagens, por exemplo, fotos de paisagens e wallpaper, acho o linux deixa as imagens mais detalhadas
<kowalski> rs
<EliasAmaral> eu acho que isso é a configuração do monitor
<EliasAmaral> seu monitor é lcd né?
<kowalski> não sei se é impressão...
<kowalski> sim, mas de notebook comum, 1366x768
<EliasAmaral> se o windows colocar uma resolução um pouco pior ou desalinhada sai toda estranha a imagem
<EliasAmaral> as vezes acontece do notebook ter suporte a 1366x768 e 1360x768 e so uma das duas funcionarem direito
<EliasAmaral> a outra fica com imagem ruim
<Clooer> no meu net X600
<EliasAmaral> uma das duas é a "nativa" e a outra acontece de redimensionar
<kowalski> um colega de fórum também achou melhor a imagem dos wallpapers no linux, rs
<EliasAmaral> 800x600?!
<Clooer> não
<kowalski> 1024x600?
<kowalski> elias, então essa questão de o driver ser genérico não significa qualidade inferior, né?
<Clooer> 1024X600
<Clooer> vou fazer o teste no meu pc de mesa uso na tv 32"
<Clooer> pra ver se perder a qualidade
<Clooer> mas acho que não perde nao
<Clooer> ?
<kowalski> rs
<kowalski> acho que vai ficar esticada a imagem
<kowalski> tem que ver se tem driver atualizado e que suporta resolução maior
<Clooer> eu achei drive do meu note no site da intel mas nao consigo instalar
<EliasAmaral> kowalski, tipo, qual sua placa de som? de um lspci | grep audio, eu duvido muito que o driver esteja alterando a qualidade de som
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, não, é o ubuntu que instala o driver. ou isso é pra windows?
<EliasAmaral> não se instala driver de site no ubuntu
<Clooer> hum
<kowalski> elias, tô no windows agora, mas o driver som dele é da realtek
<Clooer> iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode
<Clooer> lá diz que é pra linux
<Clooer> mas não achei como instalar
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, isso é o microcodigo para atualizar a cpu né
<EliasAmaral> o ubuntu provavelmente ja vem com isso
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, você tá procurando driver de video? acho que não é por aí não
<Clooer> não queria instalar rede mesmo
<EliasAmaral> rede? é placa wifi da intel algo assim?
<Clooer> pq no windows a minha wifii pega longe no linux já reduz
<Clooer> sim
<Clooer> acho que é tudo intel
<Clooer> aod255e
<EliasAmaral> ah tah
<Clooer> aqueles net inbutido
<EliasAmaral> to achando que é da atheros viu a placa
<Clooer> sei lá no site da asus tem 3 drive
<Clooer> no windows usava cpuz aqui nao achei nada parecido
<Clooer> bom galera
<Clooer> vou pro berço
<Clooer> descansar
<Clooer> boa noite
<EliasAmaral> Clooer, vc ta com ele ai? digita lspci | grep -i wireless
<Muito> Bom dia ! Alguen online ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<H3ruS> bom dia
<H3ruS> =D
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem:)?
<H3ruS> sussa =D
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<H3ruS> :)
<Megabyte> Olá, pessoal
<Megabyte> alguém sabe como faço pro meu monitor pegar TV aberta?
<Clooer> monitor ou monitor tv ?
<H3ruS> o.O
<H3ruS> rapaz ... no canal do ubuntu ... se ve cada coisa
<H3ruS> kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: tipo?
 * H3ruS vai ficar queto
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: kkkkk
<H3ruS> Geese_Howard: dont matter
<H3ruS> kkk
<H3ruS> para n causar intrigas
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: tu aponta para a lebre e depois se esconde?
<H3ruS> kkkkkkkk
<H3ruS> Geese_Howard: com 10 anos de irc. ..a unica coisa que n mudou principalmente aqui no canal do ubuntu é que, primeiro nego acha q somos obrigado a ajudar, com direito até a xingamento e sgundo ... nego acha q aqui é "resolva todos os seuss problemas" kkkk
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: com a quantidade de ops que apoiam esse tipo de usuário
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: normal
<H3ruS> isso é vdd
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: a comunidade ubuntu se esmera em passar a mão na cabeça destes tipos
<H3ruS> vdd problema que ... a maioria dos ops .. n ficam para ajudar
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: então, deu no que deu
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: ah, mas deixa a gente discutir aqui sobre isso por 5 minutos
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: aparece uns 3 banindo a gente
<H3ruS> e quando um usuario que ja fica a muito tempo aqui q sempre ajudou ... nega ou responde de acordo .. ele ainda é chamado no canto e leva um esporro
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: vish, bem vindo
<H3ruS> quando eu era OP aqui
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: já me baniram aqui trocentas vezes
<H3ruS> kkkkk tinha isso n
<H3ruS> eu nunca fui ... mas ja baniram muito amigo meu aqui .. que praticamente passava o dia ajudando com problemas no ubuntu
<H3ruS> Geese_Howard: te banirão auehaueue
<Geese_Howard> H3ruS: que maldade
<Geese_Howard> Geese_Howard: mas ainda não
<Geese_Howard> Geese_Howard: minha gvt linda que tá um lixo hoje
<H3ruS> a sim
<H3ruS> eu to aqui tentando configurar esse teamspeak server no ubuntu server
<H3ruS> ta osso
<SIDNEI> gostaria de saber como posso instalar ubuntu com pendrive, meu netbook nao tem cd/dvd
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<x__> tem alguém aí, pessoal?
<EliasAmaral> oi
<EliasAmaral> x__, ae
<x__> EliasAmaral, Você sabe como eu transformo meu monitor em TV pra canais abertos?
<EliasAmaral> é monitor hdmi, vga, ou alguma outra coisa?
<EliasAmaral> você precisa de um conversor de sinal tipo isso http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/conversor-de-sinal-vga-x
<EliasAmaral> mas depende da entrada que o monitor recebe
<EliasAmaral> ah não
<EliasAmaral> esse daí é o contrário
<EliasAmaral> saída vga para Tv
<EliasAmaral> x__, você precisa de um desses daqui http://www.amazon.com/LCD-TV-BOX-Supra-Color/dp/B001QWQVPY
<x__> EliasAmaral, HDMI
<EliasAmaral> mas aquele dali não tem saida hdmi hehe
<x__> EliasAmaral, Eu preciso de antena também?
<EliasAmaral> precisa
<EliasAmaral> x__, se você estivesse comprando, compensaria melhor comprar uma tv logo hehe
<EliasAmaral> o monitor que eu uso aqui na verdade era uma tv led
<x__> EliasAmaral, Mas eu ainda precisaria de antena
<EliasAmaral> aham
<EliasAmaral> x__, o que vc precisa se chama um tv tuner ou sintonizador de tv para monitor de pc
<EliasAmaral> mas procurando por isso nao acho bons anuncios hehe
<EliasAmaral> e seria bom se convertesse o sinal da tv digital tb logo ne
<EliasAmaral> x__, http://informatica.mercadolivre.com.br/sintonizador-de-tv-para-monitor
<EliasAmaral> de repente tem algum ai que seja pra hdmi
<EliasAmaral> po olha esse, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-654730849-sintonizador-digital-para-notebooks-e-computadores-sti-_JM
<EliasAmaral> pega tv digital e vem com a antena
<EliasAmaral> mas é usb e é feito pra ligar no pc, nao no monitor
<EliasAmaral> enfim veja ai a lista :P
<ForLulz> iae gente
<Chelena> como faço para instalar o umbunto com pendrive meu drive de cd esta ruin
<Chelena> tem como?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Chelena> Alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Chelena> como faço para instalar o umbunto atravé do pendrive
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu a ajuda
<p0int> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<p0int> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<p0int> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<hamanom_> Aqui tem gente ou somente bots?
<hamanom_> LIST
<astroo-> eu sou sempre 1 pessoa
<hamanom_> que bom
<hamanom_> tem gente aqui
<hamanom_> rs
<hamanom_> tenho 31 anos e sou da zona norte de sp e voce?
<astroo-> alguns devem estar vivos
<astroo-> Portugal
<hamanom_> astroo-, acredito que sim
<hamanom_> Eu estou na area de T.I. a 18 anos por isso ainda venho aqui nesses canais
<hamanom_> coisa de velho rs
<astroo-> e sem alternativa
<hamanom_> foda
<hamanom_> \LIST
<hggdh> hamanom_: não tem warez aqui :-)
<hggdh> e, por favor, cuida da linguagem
<hggdh> alias, estou na área de computaçõ fazem, já, 41 anos
<hamanom_> um ninja na area
<hamanom_>  hggdh alguma área expecifica?
<hggdh> hamanom_: muitas... suporte tecnico, secgurança, network analysis, desenvolvimento (S.O. e utilitátios), QA, software livre
<hamanom_> hggdh, posso falar com voce rapidinho
<hggdh> até tests de UPS
<hggdh> hamanom_: estás a falar :-)
<hamanom_> estou criando um sistema para pizzaria tudo estar teminado mas a parte de gerar a nota fiscal ta me matando por que na hora de mostrar os valores e somar ele o if esta vazando resultados que não era para vazar ai eu abandonei o if e fui para switch e a mesma coisa teria uma ideia para resolver esse problema de vazamento de função IF ou switch?
<hamanom_> eu uso o if para fazer o controle do valor maior de um pedido meio a meio ai vale o valor maior por isso estou usando o if para achar o valor maior
<hggdh> hamanom_: o que é este 'if'> assuma que não entendo Portugues (muito tempo afastado)
<hggdh> hamanom_: o que entendo por 'if' é teste: if (a>b) then
<hamanom_> hggdh, sim isso mesmo mas no meu caso estou usando para para fazer o controle quando o cliente pedi uma pizza meio a meio ai entra em ação a função if que sempre vaza informações que nao era para vazer
<hamanom_> vazar
<hggdh> mas 'if' não é uma função, é um teste
<hamanom_> sim desculpe a forma de falar função e function NOME{echo 'Bloco de instrução';}
<hamanom_> de boa mestre valeu pela ajuda
<hamanom_> Desenvolvedor no canal?
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-08
<Tec-9> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Tec-9> Tudo certo por ae
<Tec-9> Alguem de BH we ?
<pachecora> ola, como faço para instalar meu adaptador wirelles...?
<astroo-> ola diz que versao usas e que chip e
<pachecora> uso a versao 15.04 do ubuntu e o adaptador é um neolink
<astroo-> chip...
<pachecora> qual chip???
<astroo-> adaptador é um neolink   ai...
<pachecora> estou utilizando um desktop que nao tem placa wirelles, para conectar, comprei o adaptador wirelles... porem nao sei como instalar os drivers dele no ubuntu.
<pachecora> sim
<astroo-> o chip e que "manda" tudo para ter o driver ou nao
<pachecora> desculpe minha ignorancia amigo... mas de qual chip voce esta falando?
<astroo-> do wireless
<pachecora> sorry amigo... nao sei como te passar esta informçao
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e ve no site da marca que deve falar que chip tem
<pachecora> amigo, o chipset é este daqui...: Chipset Ralink RT5370
<astroo-> ve o privado
<pachecora> valeu, vou tentar
<evaristolfel> Boa noite. Acaba de fazer o sownload da versão 14.10 mas assim que acessei esta página percebi quejá existe uma nova versão disponível. Como posso fazer o download desta nova versão e intalar ela no meu pc a partir de um pen drive ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu o iso e ajuda
<evaristolfel> Infelizmente só estou encontrando no site o link para o download da versão14.10
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<evaristolfel> Muito obrigado
<astroo-> ok
<a_> testando
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<papaleguas> aleguas
<papaleguas> ixe
<loqui33> bom dia
<loqui33> estou com uma duvida, ao usar mount, devo usar por exemplo "/home" ou "/home/" ?
<shallwe> bom dia
<Rudolf> liberie: tanto faz
<rickm> Bom dia
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa
<Elfon> Rudolf: fui executar um arquivo baixado (./CopyAgent) e deu erro: libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<Elfon> mas o tal de libgcc tá instalado
<Rudolf> Elfon: vai saber
<Elfon> Rudolf: acho q descobri...
<Elfon> Rudolf: Estou testando o cliente Copy em uma VM....só precisa de executar como usuário comum...no meu pc funfa pq o arquivo tar quando descompactado tem cerca de 123 MB...este está com erro pq possui menor tamanho...deve tá faltando algo
<Rudolf> Elfon: deve estar faltando a lib compartilhada
<Elfon> sim...deve tá faltando pedaço no arquivo
<Elfon> Rudolf: desculpe a ignorÂncia...o que é lib compartilhada?
<Rudolf> Elfon: acho que é melhor ler algo completo: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<caiofontes25> Olá... Coloquei na minha máquina a versão 14.10 do ubuntu
<caiofontes25> só que não está conectando na rede medo configurando ip fixo... Minha placa mãe é uma AsRock N68-s3 Fx sabem oque pode ser?
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: pode ser tanta coisa
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: desde placa sem suporte até bios
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: se digitar ifconfig aparece a sua placa (eth0 ou eth1)?
<caiofontes25> eth0
<caiofontes25> o que acha melhor baixar a versão do ubuntu 10.4.2lts?
<caiofontes25> que por ser uma versão mais antiga tem maior compatibilidade?:
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: nossa, se tiver que mudar de ubuntu por causa de uma placa de rede melhor nem usar ubuntu
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: já tentou configurar a placa?
<caiofontes25> gostei rsrs... como assim configurar a placa? ir em /etc/network/interfaces e configurar manualmente?
<caiofontes25> teria como me add no skype ou no face, para que possamos nos falar enquanto faço os testes que precisar?
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: qualquer coisa
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: não, não dou suporte pessoal
<Elfon> add no skype...hmmmm...sei não...hahaha
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: já leu a documentação? já buscou algum how to?
<Rudolf> Elfon: deus me livre
<Rudolf> Elfon: não tenho filho marmanjo
<Elfon> Rudolf: vc se saiu bem
<Elfon> caiofontes25: vc quer um ip fixo pro pc?
<caiofontes25> Já pesquisei se alguem mais teve este problema
<Elfon> caiofontes25: se for isso...eu prefiro ir no roteador e escolher um ip pelo MacAddress...
<caiofontes25> todas os testes que falaram nos fórums eu fiz
<caiofontes25> e nada
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: quais testes?
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: qual o ip do seu gateway?
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: qual o seu dns?
<caiofontes25> modem 192.168.0.1, Roteador 10.0.0.1
<caiofontes25> testei pelos dois e nada
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: vc não pode testar pelos dois
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: tu não sabe nada de rede? topologia? tcp/ip? cruzão?
<caiofontes25> falaram para excluir a configuração que tinha e criar uma nova... resultado não pegou o ip nem navega colocando o  ip fix
<caiofontes25> fixo*
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: por onde vc está acessando agora?
<caiofontes25> dps abrir nano /etc/networking/interfaces e alterar as configurar diretamente lá para ver se iria funcionar tbm nada
<caiofontes25> nesse exato momento to pelo roteador no 8.1
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: e vc configurou este 8.1 como?
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: wifi? cabo?
<caiofontes25> cabo
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: dhcp?
<caiofontes25> o roteador q colocar
<caiofontes25> coloca*
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: é automágico? então é dhcp
<caiofontes25> sim automático
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: vai no cmd e digita ipconfig /all
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: pega o seu ip, mascara, dns e ip do gateway
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: anota em algum lugar
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: depois vai no windows e digita dhcpcd eth0 ou dhclient eth0
<Rudolf> caiofontes25: como root, no terminal
<caiofontes25> ip: 10.0.0.100
<caiofontes25> Gateway 10.0.0.1
<caiofontes25> Mascara 255.255.255.0 e dns 189.38.95.95 e 8.8.8.8
<caiofontes25> eu vou desconectar do computador e vou entrar pelo celular já volto
<Caiofontes25_> Estou reiniciando pra entrar com o ubuntu
<Caiofontes25_> Qual o comando que você falou pra usar mesmo?
<Caiofontes25_> ??
<Caiofontes25> O terminal já está aberto qual comando mesmo ? Pois passei pró celular e n mostra as msg anteriores...
<Caiofontes25> Alguém?
<H3ruS> oi meninas
<wroot> ola
<wroot> dev
<wroot> dev
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<devils> oi
<wroot> paciencia é uma virtude
<mirqui> boa tarde:)
<Rudolf> mirqui: e ae
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<Rudolf> supimpa
<Rudolf> ouvindo guns'n roses
<mirqui> blza , isso que sere :)
<mirqui> serve
<mirqui> guns'n roses é bom
<rzt> ajuda para particionar HD
<mirqui> gparted
<rzt> estou confuso quanto as informacoes que solicitam inicio deste espaco ou fim deste espaco....
<mirqui> rudolf pode dar um help ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: se eu souber
<mirqui> estou vendo uma opção ao flash player , oo Pipelight Flash , é bom ?
<mirqui> o adobe flash tem uma falha grave que dizem que vão acertar hoje
<mirqui> mas ai , não se
<mirqui> sei
<mirqui> que vc me diz ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: rapaz, flash pra mim é (ou use adobe ou não use)
<mirqui> ahaha não entendi ,
<Rudolf> mirqui: não uso flash
<mirqui> e como vc assiste vídeos ?
<Rudolf> youtube-dl
<mirqui> é uma extenção ?
<mirqui> do firefox ?
<Rudolf> não, programa de download de videos
<Rudolf> lavar a louça
<Rudolf> fuiz
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém tá com problema pra conectar ao skype?
<caiofontes25> Boa tarde galera estou com um probleminha de rede no ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS alguem pode me dar um help?
<caiofontes25> Pessoal? Alguem ai?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-09
<RaJaDA1> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<RaJaDA1> blz astro?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<RaJaDA1> joia.
<RaJaDA1> tava de bobeira na net...e não sei porque lembrei de irc
<RaJaDA1> todas as redes que eu acessava não da conexão mais...
<astroo-> "normal"
<RaJaDA1> nostalgia eheh achei que não tinha nenhuma rede brasileira mais
<RaJaDA1> ativa
<astroo-> se existe e minuscula
<RaJaDA1> estrangeiras ainda existe?
<astroo-> esta e a maior do mundo
<Rudolf> huheiuheiuheieuhieu
<Rudolf> astroo-: eu acho que não existe nenhuma rede brasileira mais
<Rudolf> astroo-: não faz falta, diga-se de passagem
<astroo-> nao sabes pa...
<RaJaDa1_> alguma totalmente nacional astroo?
<RaJaDa1_> ?
<astroo-> se houver o meu projeto logo se ve
<astroo-> o site que te dei tem todas do mundo
<RaJaDa1_> ah tá. me manda de novo por favor.
<crv> Rudolf, ainda existe rede brasileira sim!
<crv> ops, mals, era pro rajada!
<crv> rs
<astroo-> qual e?
<crv> virtualife
<astroo-> ok era so para confirmar
<crv> hauhe
<Rudolf> crv: deus me livre hein
<crv> uai, vc disse que não tinha!
<crv> hauhueha
<Rudolf> crv: http://www.virtualife.com.br/v3/
<Rudolf> crv: "eu acho"
<crv> isso mesmo
<Rudolf> crv: agora tenho certeza
<Rudolf> crv: sitezinho sem vergonha
<Rudolf> crv: certeza que a rede ainda funciona?
<crv> sim, estou logado lá!
<Rudolf> crv: qual o servidor?
<Rudolf> crv: irc.virtualife.net ?
<crv> entro pelo .com.br mesmo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rawfael> esse canal é diferente do ubuntu-br no irc.ubuntu.com?
<Rudolf> rawfael: em relação ao quê?
<rawfael> existe um canal oficial?
<Rudolf> rawfael: não
<rawfael> na pagina ubuntu-br.org aparece esse
<rawfael> mas na pagina do ubuntu brasil no facebook eles divulgam o outro
<Rudolf> rawfael: cada um com seu canal oficial
<rawfael> hehehe entendi
<Rudolf> rawfael: oficial da página
<rawfael> certo
<Rudolf> rawfael: mas se quer da canonical, #ubuntu
<Rudolf> rawfael: in english
<rawfael> o site ubuntu-br.org nao é da canonical?
<Rudolf> rawfael: canonical é ubuntu.com
<Rudolf> rawfael: o resto é resto
<rawfael> digo, o dominio ubuntu-br.org está no nome da canonical
<Rudolf> rawfael: pode até estar
<Rudolf> rawfael: mas você acredita que algo .com seja .org ao mesmo tempo?
<Rudolf> agora, esse unicornio é gay hein
<Rudolf> jesus
<rawfael> nao entendi o que vc disse Rudolf
<rawfael> o que tem a canonical ter os dois dominios?
<Rudolf> rawfael: não vou desenhar
<Rudolf> rawfael: é, tudo oficial
<Rudolf> rawfael: canal oficial
<rafael> Eu acho que o governo brasileiro deveria ser .com e não .gov
<Rudolf> rawfael: site oficial
<Rudolf> rafael: ainda bem que só vc acha
<rafael> Cada um acha o que quiser
<rawfael> Rudolf: entendi
<rawfael> rafael: vc nao pode usar esse nick
<Rudolf> rafael: amem
<Elfon> discordo...o governo deveria ser .cor ou .corrup
<Elfon> hahaha
<Rudolf> Elfon: depende do governo né
<rawfael> enquanto for d oPT
<Rudolf> rawfael: ah sim, os outros partidos são santos né?
<rafael> petista detected
<rawfael> nao, mas o PT é mais ladrão um pouco
<Elfon> rafael: boa...seria .fpt ou .fdp hahaha
<rafael> Elfon: hahaha
<Rudolf> iludidos
<Rudolf> tudo ladrão igual
<Rudolf> pode mais quem rouba mais
<Rudolf> coloquem quem vocês quiserem lá
<Rudolf> vai dar na mesma
<Rudolf> sendo pt ou não
<rafael> vamos legalizar a corrupção e falar mal da canonical
<rafael> muito coerent
<Rudolf> rafael: mas a canonical é corrupta
<Rudolf> vendeu o ubuntu
<rafael> Rudolf: então tá tudo certo
<Rudolf> por isso está essa merda que nada funciona
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<rafael> Rudolf: e você aqui no canal do ubuntu pra trolar todo mundo
<Rudolf> rafael: opa, firme e forte
<Rudolf> rafael: fui contratado pela red hat para polemizar
<rafael> hahaha
<rafael> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> alias, o nome do ubuntu vai mudar para ubuntoba, devido a qualidade
<rafael> hahaha
<rafael> Rudolf: o Windows é melhor (sic)
<Rudolf> rawfael: mas falando sério, tu tem algum problema a ser resolvido?
<Rudolf> rafael: se vc diz?
<Rudolf> deve estar certo
<rafael> Rudolf: vc é que está, o cara do linux
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<rawfael> Rudolf: nao
<rawfael> so queria saber quem é responsavel pelos canais e pelo site
<rawfael> se era canonical ou nao
<Rudolf> rawfael: e faz diferença?
<rawfael> e faz diferença se faz diferença?
<rawfael> só quero saber cara
<rafael> rawfael: na freenode também tem membros da canonical
<rafael> no canal ubuntu
<rawfael> rafael: eu sei
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> rawfael: curioso você
<Elfon> Rudolf: é cada coisa
<Rudolf> Elfon: ?
<Elfon> o cara perguntando sobre canonical e ubuntu-br...como se vc tivesse uma placa "Informações"
<Elfon> hahaha
<Rudolf> Elfon: eu não entendo essas perguntass
<Rudolf> Elfon: inuteis
<Rudolf> só me resta zoar
<Elfon> tipow...ou cara tá com conspiração ou tá de sacanagem
<PauloHarkot> Bom dia!
<PauloHarkot> Ocorreu algum problema no hd e não consigo acessar a pasta/home.
<PauloHarkot> Ao abrir o GParted, ele identifica a pasta e o tamanho, tanto ocupada como livre. Mas, não consigo acessá-la de nenhuma maneira.
<PauloHarkot> Parece que perdeu o índice (nesse caso, MBR = FAT?)
<PauloHarkot> Como preciso de alguns arquivos que lá estão, preciso recuperar o acesso. Alguém de vocês pode me orientar?  Ou sugerir algum tipo de ação?
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: está como root?
<PauloHarkot> Oi Rudolf!!! conversamos outro dia e acabei perdendo seu contato... Sou de Santos..
<PauloHarkot> Não... estou rodando stand alone...
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: "stand alone"?
<PauloHarkot> Depois de ter perdido o acesso à /home, logo após não consegui mais ligá-lo pelo HD...
<PauloHarkot> Pelo disco de instalação do Ubuntu...
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: está usando livecd
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: é isso?
<PauloHarkot> isso... desculpa...
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: ok
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: então está como "root"
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: você sabe qual a partição do home?
<PauloHarkot> Sim . sda3.
<PauloHarkot> a Sda1 é a do sistema; a Sda2 é de Swap e a Sda3 é a /home.
<PauloHarkot> Vejo isso no Gparted.
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: qual a saída de fdisk -l ?
<PauloHarkot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l fdisk: não foi possível abrir /dev/loop0: Permissão negada fdisk: não foi possível abrir /dev/sda: Permissão negada ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: você não está como root
<PauloHarkot> Como estou rodando o terminal pelo Livecd, ele não reconhece meu usuário... digito o sudo su mas ele não abre para entrar com minha senha.
<PauloHarkot> como faço para me logar como root?
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: já tentou sudo su
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: enter
<PauloHarkot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<Rudolf> aeee
<Rudolf> pronto
<PauloHarkot> só isso?
<PauloHarkot> não precisa de senha?
<Rudolf> "só"
<PauloHarkot> nesse caso não..
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: tu está no livecd
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: por que teria senha
<PauloHarkot> sim.
<PauloHarkot> de fato...
<PauloHarkot> achei que, para mexer nos arquivos no hd, precisaria de senha  mesmo estando no livecd
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: não, e é por isso que boot por cd e pendrive em notebook deve estar desabilitado na bios de notebook, e esta bios com senha
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: qualquer um entra em seu sistema com um livecd/livepen
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: se vc não proteger a bios com senha
<PauloHarkot> Disk /dev/loop0: 1,1 GiB, 1147891712 bytes, 2241976 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disklabel type: dos
<PauloHarkot> ficou uma zona... vou postar linha a linha... principalmente a Sda3...
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: pastebin
<PauloHarkot> O que é pastebin? Não reconhece
<PauloHarkot> (/dev/sda3       77826048 1953523711 1875697664 894,4G 83 Linux)
<PauloHarkot> (/dev/sda1  *        2048   61441501   61439454  29,3G 83 Linux)
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: blza
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: mkdir /mnt/home
<PauloHarkot> (/dev/sda2       61442048   77826047   16384000   7,8G 82 Linux swap / Solaris)
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/home
<PauloHarkot> já fiz. Continua igual. Ao acessar a /home, ele identifica o rótulo "pauloharkot" e, quando entro, não tem pasta nenhuma...
<PauloHarkot> os dois comandos, quis dizer... o mkdir e o mount
<PauloHarkot> (root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/home mount: /dev/sda3 is already mounted or /mnt/home busy        /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/ubuntu/_home        /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /mnt/home
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: é, já está montado
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: então desmonte primeiro
<PauloHarkot> já havia feito isso pelo Gparted... como faço pelo terminal?
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: e rode um fsck (cuidado, se deu filesystem corrupto pode ocorrer perda de arquivo)
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: mount - montar
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: umount - desmontar
<PauloHarkot> unmount...
<PauloHarkot> ok..
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: depois fsck /dev/sda3
<PauloHarkot> pelo livecd mesmo?
<PauloHarkot> OUmelhor.. com o livecd?
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: qual a opção
<Rudolf> ?
<PauloHarkot> tirar o hd e instalar em outra máquina... mas, como não sei torná-lo slave, talvez não adiante muito...
<Kernel_problema> Pessoal, to com um problema. Não consigo instalar Ubuntu, Mint, Manjaro, Windows 8. Sempre da problema no boot do Kernel desses SOs.
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: então, no livecd mesmo
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: desmonte
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: rode o fsck
<Eduardo__> Ola quando eu LIGO o meu computador aparece uma mensagem em inglês
<PauloHarkot> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fsck /dev/sda3 fsck de util-linux 2.25.2 e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014) /home contem um sistema de arquivo com erro, verificação forçada.
<PauloHarkot> Passo 1: Verificando inodes, blocks, e os tamanhos. Erro lendo bloco 60818078 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) enquanto obtendo próximo inode para verredura.  Ignorar erro<y>?
<Eduardo__> Tem alguem ai ??
<PauloHarkot> Respondo Y?
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: pois é
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: sua partição está corrompida
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: prepare-se para perder arquivos
<Rudolf> PauloHarkot: fsck -y -f /dev/sda3
<Rudolf> olha o outro
<Rudolf> 11:50 < Eduardo__> Ola quando eu LIGO o meu computador aparece uma mensagem em inglês
<Rudolf> agora tem que advinhar errossss
<Eduardo__> Tem alguém ai ?
<Rudolf> Eduardo__: sim
<Eduardo__> Quando eu LIGO o meu notebook aparece uma mensagem em inglês
<Rudolf> Eduardo__: que mensagem ?
<Eduardo__> Assim: "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk "hd0' . entering rescue mode . . .
<Rudolf> Eduardo__: procure no google "grub rescue ubuntu"
<Rudolf> almoaçr
<Rudolf> fuiz
<Eduardo__> Ok
<Eduardo__> Tem outra maneira
<Eduardo__> ????
<wroot> queria saber um bom programa que manipule arquivos .dwg
<Eduardo> Ola meu notebook está dando erro
<Eduardo> Tem alguém ai ?
<PauloHarkot> Valeu, Rudolf! Ao entrar no /home, ele identifica as principais pastas. Mas, ao entrar nelas, ainda não aparece nada...
<PauloHarkot> Vou dar o boot pelo hd  para ver como é que fica.
<Eduardo> Oie
<Eduardo> Quando eu ligo meu notebook aparece uma mensagem de erro
<Eduardo> Tem alguem ai
<Eduardo__> Oi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> t a r d e
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-10
<Augusto_> boa noite pessoal
<Augusto_> preciso de uma ajudinha com o Rygel
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Augusto_> recentemente migrei para o Linux (Mint), e achei esse programa para poder ver os filmes diretamente na TV, só que apesar de eu inserir as pastas dos filmes, que estão em uma outra partição do HD, ele não reconhece
<Augusto_> será que é por que essa partição está em NTFS?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> frio
<mirqui> ahahaha aqui tbm , e estamos nos recuperando de gripe forte tbm
<Rudolf> saravá
<Rudolf> já peguei minha gripe anual
<Rudolf> espero não pegar de novo
<mirqui> cara , eu , minha mãe e minha tia tomamos a vacina contra a gripe , não adiantou nada
<mirqui> lá na minha tia deu gripe até nos gatos dela
<Elfon> Rudolf: mirqui hoje é SEXTA!!!
<Rudolf> Elfon: é, dia de ir no detran
<Rudolf> Elfon: renovar carteira da patroa
<Elfon> hahahah...belo programa
<mirqui> chega de canseira , vou tomar o rumo daminha cerveja lalala :)
<mirqui> carta de motorista ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: é, eu adicionei categoria A na minha
<Rudolf> mirqui: e ela renovou
<Rudolf> mirqui: mas a minha eu peguei terça-feira
<mirqui> carro e moto ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: ela só carro
<Rudolf> mirqui: eu carro e moto
<mirqui> meu , está caro aulas de direção
<Rudolf> mirqui: máfia
<Rudolf> mirqui: eu paguei, só para adicionar motos (5 aulas)
<mirqui> minha mãe gastou um monte quando foi tirar a dela
<Rudolf> mirqui: 560 + 329
<mirqui> ahaha minha mãe rodou 7 vezes
<Rudolf> mirqui: eu reprovei na primeira tentativa
<Rudolf> mirqui: esqueci de soltar a embreagem
<mirqui> minha mãe não teve um bom instrutor
<Rudolf> é, 7 vezes é complicado
<Rudolf> mirqui: mas foi 7 vezes carro?
<mirqui> e eles estão fazendo pega ratão agora
<Rudolf> "pega ratão"?
<Rudolf> o que é isso?
<mirqui> pegadinha para vc cair e rodar ahahah
<Rudolf> ah tá
<mirqui> é assim
<Rudolf> aqui ficou foda também
<mirqui> vc pode fazer tudo certo , masno final do teste
<mirqui> eles mandam vc desligar o carro e fazer de conta que tem compras no porta mala
<mirqui> e ficam vendo sua reação
<Rudolf> mirqui: aff
<Rudolf> mirqui: aqui o teste de moto acaba
<Rudolf> mirqui: mas aí eles mandam você parar e esperar
<mirqui> se vc não olhar pelos espelhoos , elwes te rodam
<Rudolf> mirqui: e só sair quando eles chamarem
<Rudolf> mirqui: pode demorar 10 minutos
<Rudolf> mirqui: e tu esperando
<mirqui> sim , é tipo de um teste psicológico
<mirqui> para ver se vc não é afobado
<Rudolf> mirqui: vi neguinho passando direto
<Rudolf> mirqui: vi neguinho voltando de ré usando os pés e reprovando
<mirqui> sim , tem gente que da sorte
<mirqui> e tbmmmmmmmmmmm
<mirqui> depende do examinador
<mirqui> tem uns mais exigentes , outros nem tanto
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> se sentem poderosos
<Rudolf> bom, graças a deus já foi
<Rudolf> agora to esperando aparecer uma moto usada barata
<mirqui> ahahah mas calma
<Rudolf> pra aprender a dirigir de verdade
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<mirqui> por um ano vc tem que se cuidar
<mirqui> se é a carteira provisória
<Rudolf> mirqui: tenho carteira desde 2006
<mirqui> uma multa e vc perde ela
<mirqui> haa bom
<Rudolf> mirqui: foi só adição de categoria
<Rudolf> mirqui: já tinha de carro
<mirqui> no detram eles queriam que a mãe tirasse a para carro e moto tbm
<mirqui> a mãe não quis , aqui o transito é violento para motos
<mirqui> meu pai tinha as 3 categorias
<mirqui> carro , moto e veículos pesados
<Rudolf> pai foda
<mirqui> ahaha ele trabalhava no porto
<mirqui> guiava até guindaste
<GilgaM3sh> guindaste ganha bem pacas
<GilgaM3sh> trabalhando em porto
<mirqui> opa , voltei :)
<Praguinha> Valeu!
<Praguinha> Senhores, tenho uma pequena empresa, em média 15 usuários entre notebooks e de mesa. Estamos pensando em usar um servidor linux para arquivos, impressoras, acesso remoto entre outras funcionalidades. Bom enfim, estive dando uma olhada e me veio o ubuntu.
<Praguinha> O que recomendam ?
<Praguinha> Sou iniciante e verifiquei que o Ubuntu server não tem ambiente gráfico, neste caso terei mais dificuldade. Posso usar o Ubuntu Desktop como servidor ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Praguinha> boa tarde !
<Praguinha> Pode me ajudar ?
<Praguinha> Vou ser rápido !
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<Praguinha> quero implementar um servidor linux na empresa, queria saber qual usar e que seja grafico
<mirqui> xii sou novo no linux
<mirqui> tenta o rudolf ou o elfon
<Praguinha> hummm beleza
<Praguinha> Mesmo assim muito obrigado
<mirqui> de nada :)
<microsoft_edge> ola pessoal
<mirqui> blza :)
<microsoft_edge> aqui e um site onde obtemos suporte ao ubuntu?
<mirqui> ajuda
<mirqui> aqui nimguém é pago
<olnei> Ontem no Fisl, mais uma vez o Anahauc desceu a lenha no Ubuntu. A gente poderia fazer um tuitaço tipo Jes suis Ubuntu
<microsoft_edge> voces sao todos colaboradores da comunidade?
<mirqui> sim , uns sabem mais , outros menos
<microsoft_edge> a sim
<microsoft_edge> o desempenho desse chat aqui e muito bom hein, bem rapido
<mirqui> eu venho aqui só pelo papo
<mirqui> e de vez em quando dou uns pitacos no que sei
<microsoft_edge> a sim que legal bom que sei que posso n estar atrapalhando alguém :D
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<mirqui> o cara não gosta do ubuntu olnei
<microsoft_edge> gente fiquei triste pelo fim do suporte do mandriva
<olnei> hastag #Jes suis Ubuntu, que tal?
<microsoft_edge> eu gosta muito desse SO tinha uma boa simplicidade. so perdia para o Mint nesse aspecto
<mirqui> eu não achei drivers proprietários no ubuntu
<mirqui> gosto dos dois , mint e ubuntu
<microsoft_edge> são dois bons sistemas
<mirqui> comecei a usar primeiro o mint , depois o ubuntu
<olnei> mirqui, a novidade é que desta vez, ele atacou o Debian e tb o Fedora
<microsoft_edge> pena que o ubuntu n roda em maquinas velhas de 512MB de RAM
<microsoft_edge> mas que sistema atual atende isso n eh msm? rs
<liberie> cada vez mais essas maquinas estão sumindo
<mirqui> não ví ainda , onde está o post ?
<liberie> não adianta a distro deixar de evoluir
<liberie> para um nincho pequeno de maquinas
<microsoft_edge> com certeza..
<liberie> lembro desta mesma discussão com 64MB no linux kkk
<olnei> foi na palestra dele e do Oliva no Fisl
<liberie> agora ja 512MB ta mehorando kkk
<microsoft_edge> eu sempre gostei de usar diversos tipos de sistema, como um hobby msm n apenas por necessidade
<mirqui> o cara é meio doido ou paranóico , um dos dois
<microsoft_edge> cara
<microsoft_edge> pra celular 512MB ja ta um lixão
<mirqui> o ícone da amazon da para dessabilitar
<microsoft_edge> imagina pra PC
<mirqui> está longe de ser spyware
<olnei> ele tem as ideias dele, que eu respeito. Só não dá para concordar.
<mirqui> sim , respeito tbm ,
<microsoft_edge> estou por fora.. o que foi que esse sujet disse?
<mirqui> mas fralar sobre bases verdadeiras
<mirqui> falar
<mirqui> software livre tem que se unir , não ficar cada um por sí
<mirqui> ou atacando
<liberie> essa briga sempre existiu
<liberie> e sempre vai existir
<mirqui> ai que a microsoft cresce
<olnei> ele fala que o Ubuntu não é software livre, porém, a distro recomendada FSF, o Trisquel, é baseada no Ubuntu....só pôde ser baseada nela por ele ter o código fonte aberto...então, é o não é livre?
<microsoft_edge> isso é vdd mano.. se todas as distribuicoes virassem uma so, talvez com pequenas variações de edição, o linux entraria com mais força.. pelo menos  nivel historico
<mirqui> empresa pega sunto , não cada um por sí
<microsoft_edge> mas parece que ta tudo convergindo atualmente. ubuntu pra pc, slack pra server etc
<mirqui> o trisquel já ouvi falar , mas funciona ?
<mirqui> digo drivers dde impressora , web cam ?
<microsoft_edge> SO tem homem aqui hein kk
<olnei> funciona, mas daquele jeito...
<mirqui> tenho uma epson e uma web cam dr.hanks
<microsoft_edge> ja tive um mouse dessa marca
<microsoft_edge> dr Hanks
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<mirqui> opa , se funciona mal , ai fica difícil
<microsoft_edge> ja faz tempo que comprei, foi em 2003
<olnei> não tem nada proprietário nela
<mirqui> eu ainda tenho , e no ubuntu funciona
<mirqui> é usb , então roda
<mirqui> uso no google hangout
<microsoft_edge> gente posso tirar uma duvida?
<microsoft_edge> o ubuntu usa o apenGL como API gráfica?
<mirqui> já o skype não funciona no ubuntu para web cam
<microsoft_edge> open*
<mirqui> ahah falou grego
<olnei> mirqui, aqui funciona sim o skype
<mirqui> conheço linux(ubuntu,mint) á uns 2 anos
<mirqui> como vc usa
<microsoft_edge> me adicionem no skype galera
<microsoft_edge> meu nick é
<microsoft_edge> flavio19923
<microsoft_edge> ;D
<mirqui> a dr .hanks não dá
<mirqui> a é antiga , uma mais nova que tenho funciona
<microsoft_edge> essa marca fulera ainda existe? kk
<mirqui> só que não funciona pq está quebrada , só aparece pixel na tela
<microsoft_edge> com todo respeito a quem por ventura foi dono dos direitos da marca dr Hanks[
<mirqui> que tú que cara , a uns 6 anos atraz ela era top ;)
<mirqui> e é a que funciona no ubuntu
<microsoft_edge> sei não viu.. meu mouse estragou com menos de 1 ano de uso kk
<mirqui> e sem drivers adicionaids
<microsoft_edge> sem ter caído
<mirqui> haa quebrou o cabo
<mirqui> qacontece
<microsoft_edge> sim :D
<mirqui> acontece
<microsoft_edge> hehe
<microsoft_edge> eu queria um mouse a laser
<microsoft_edge> pra jogar cs
<microsoft_edge> deve ser muto bom
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> a laser
<microsoft_edge> não conheces um mouse a laser?
<mirqui> mas é imfravermelho acho
<microsoft_edge> desse detalhe eu já n sabia
<mirqui> a lusinha é azul ou vermelha ahaha
<microsoft_edge> que o laser era uma onda infravermelha
<mirqui> ahah que seja
<microsoft_edge> eu to testando o novo navegador da microsoft agora
<microsoft_edge> parece que ta bom pois n deu pau comigo ainda
<mirqui> vc trabalha na ms ?
<microsoft_edge> não
<microsoft_edge> sou um usuário comum que gosta de informática
<mirqui> eu usei muito o win xp
<microsoft_edge> assim como a maioria.. desculpe pela propaganda barata huehuehue
<microsoft_edge> eu tb cara
<microsoft_edge> foi o SO que mais usei ate hj
<mirqui> só que estava dando muito custo em tecnico
<microsoft_edge> comecei do win95 e foi indo ate chegar no 10
<mirqui> ai tentei o linux e gostei muito
<microsoft_edge> custo de tecnico? porque?
<microsoft_edge> virus?
<mirqui> eu não tenho win do caribe
<mirqui> sim , virus
<microsoft_edge> win do caribe essa foi boa
<mirqui> barberagem minha
<microsoft_edge> duas coisas podem ajudar a se livrar de pragas no windows
<mirqui> de 6 em 6 meses era tec
<microsoft_edge> seu um usuario que n sai clicando em qq coisa
<microsoft_edge> e/ou ter um bom antiviru
<microsoft_edge> vc n reparava o proprio pc man?
<microsoft_edge> eu sempre gostei de fazer isso rsrsrs
<mirqui> de virus até que era de boa
<mirqui> mas o tempo escaneando de final de semana era muito
<microsoft_edge> pois é
<microsoft_edge> virus ja foi um problema mais grave, na minha opiniao
<mirqui> tem antivirus , antispy
<mirqui> limpesa
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<microsoft_edge> nesse caso era melhor previnir do que remediar ne
<microsoft_edge> rsrs
<mirqui> sim , mas o linux tbm é bom
<microsoft_edge> cara uma vez, quando o win XP tava na era do service pack 1 ainda
<mirqui> de grátis e não tem nada disso
<mirqui> sim tbm isto
<microsoft_edge> eu cliquei num toolbar pra instalar acticx
<mirqui> service pack 1.2 e 3
<microsoft_edge> cara a tela do micro de repente ficou avermehada
<microsoft_edge> fudeu meu pc tdo
<microsoft_edge> kkkk
<microsoft_edge> tive que formatar
<microsoft_edge> é uma boa opção o linux cara
<microsoft_edge> mas tem que ter sorte com drivers
<mirqui> vermelho não sei , mas tela azul era algumas vezes na semana
<mirqui> não precisei pegar nenghum drivers
<mirqui> nenhum
<microsoft_edge> pq senao alem da dificuldade de instalar os drivers pode correr o risco de n ter 100% do desempenho do pc pela ma otimizacao de driver
<mirqui> o ubuntu é bem completo
<microsoft_edge> os proprietarios costumam n dar o devido suportee
<mirqui> tenho uma multifuncional
<mirqui> o mouse
<mirqui> e a web cam
<microsoft_edge> voce tem desktop ou notebook?
<mirqui> só espetei no pc e está funcionando
<mirqui> desk e note
<microsoft_edge> a sim
<mirqui> note um corei5
<microsoft_edge> vc joga jogos na steam pelo linux?
<mirqui> e dek um dual core
<mirqui> desk
<microsoft_edge> bom
<mirqui> qualquer jogo
<microsoft_edge> da pra ate jogar bons jogos
<mirqui> eu uso o teamviwer
<microsoft_edge> a simeu nunka usei um acesso remoto
<microsoft_edge> mas já vi
<microsoft_edge> e muito chik
<mirqui> pego um pc windows e jogo no ubuntu qualquer jogo
<microsoft_edge> a versao enterprise do windows se n me engano vem com um aplicativo de acesso remoto nativo
<microsoft_edge> funciona bem?
<mirqui> eu jogo em rede com minha mãe , free cel e paciência :)
<microsoft_edge> kkkkkk
<microsoft_edge> so jogo bom hein kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<microsoft_edge> pra quem gosta realmente eh bom
<microsoft_edge> :D
<mirqui> o team viwer não tem complicação
<microsoft_edge> é gratuito?
<mirqui> ele não depende do windows , linux ou mac
<microsoft_edge> ele roda em java?
<mirqui> é o programa que faz o serviço
<microsoft_edge> legal
<mirqui> sim , o team viewer é gratuito para uso nãio comercial
<mirqui> java tbm tem no ubuntu
<mirqui> o jdk
<microsoft_edge> ah com certeza ne mano
<mirqui> se não me engano
<microsoft_edge> se ubuntu n tiver java deu te livre.. sistema feito pra tambem usuarios avancados tem que ter eh o basico
<mirqui> mas por jogo que não se perde
<microsoft_edge> sim
<mirqui> tem o java do ubuntu e tem o java oracle
<microsoft_edge> serio?
<mirqui> é só escolher qual , mas o do ubuntu é melhor
<microsoft_edge> pra mim todo java é java
<microsoft_edge> e tudo da sun microsystem
<mirqui> o da oracle eu não consegui jogar
<microsoft_edge> estou enganado?
<mirqui> o do ubuntu deu de boa
<microsoft_edge> que jogo?
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<mirqui> os da atari .sou da velha guarda :)
<microsoft_edge> manoeu sempre quis testar um SunOS na minha juventude
<microsoft_edge> pena que nunca consegui, tentei uma vez mas sem sucesos
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<microsoft_edge> vc é da epoca do atari 2600 cara? :D
<mirqui> quer jogar jogos que não rodam no ubuntu , faz assim
<mirqui> jogos aaa
<mirqui> faz um servidor windows e usa o teamviewer :)
<microsoft_edge> jogos o que??
<microsoft_edge> a sim
<mirqui> os últimos quwe sairam
<microsoft_edge> a galera parou de usar Wine ne
<microsoft_edge> wine era um lixo msm
<mirqui> eu uso , agora está bom
<microsoft_edge> kkkk
<microsoft_edge> wine bom? kk
<mirqui> vc que pensa
<mirqui> sim
<microsoft_edge> nossa era um emulador mto falho antigamente
<microsoft_edge> n sei agora
<microsoft_edge> rs
<microsoft_edge> mas a impressao que ficou foi essa
<mirqui> agora tem o wine , o playonlinus e mais um outro
<microsoft_edge> a do passado, pelo menos pra mim
<microsoft_edge> nossa
<microsoft_edge> ta cheio hein r
<microsoft_edge> rs
<microsoft_edge> eu custia mto usar o dosbox
<microsoft_edge> pra jogar joguinhos de DOS heuehue
<mirqui> impressão é a primeira que fica ahahah
<mirqui> mas de vez em quando não custa dar uma olhada
<microsoft_edge> hehe pois é
<microsoft_edge> depois eu vou testar
<mirqui> mesmo pq de um ano para o outro em informática muita coisa muda
<microsoft_edge> a canonical n mada cd pras nossas casas mais n ne
<microsoft_edge> vdd
<mirqui> ai não sei , me parece que antes mandavam
<mirqui> eu sempre baixei as isos
<microsoft_edge> eu tenho alguns cds do ubuntu que a canonical mando pra ca, mas demorava tanto que quando chegava o SO ja tava desatualizado
<microsoft_edge> é melhor fazer assim msm rs
<mirqui> mas por 0,89 cent o preço de um dvd ahaha
<microsoft_edge> era cd msm
<microsoft_edge> tenho a 8.04 e a 09.10
<mirqui> antes , agora é dvd
<microsoft_edge> cabia num cd normal
<microsoft_edge> vdd rsrs
<mirqui> eu andei usando o lubuntu estes dias
<mirqui> 680 mb
<microsoft_edge> lubuntu?
<microsoft_edge> voltada pra que essa distribuicao?
<mirqui> em um note core i5 ,
<microsoft_edge> tipo uma xubuntu?
<mirqui> meu amigo , o pc voava :)
<mirqui> menos que o xubuntu
<mirqui> bem simples
<microsoft_edge> nossa
<microsoft_edge> o sistema deve ser bem pelado entao
<mirqui> ai ele tem o synaptic
<mirqui> ai baixei todos ods programas
<mirqui> do ubuntu
<mirqui> e o monitor de sistema nem se mexia :)
<mirqui> ai baixei o unity e estraguei o lubuntu ahaha
<microsoft_edge> bom rs
<microsoft_edge> deve ser bom pro meu note
<microsoft_edge> ele eh ruim
<microsoft_edge> o processador dele roda a somente 900MHz em media
<mirqui> os menus se encaixaram um no outro :)
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<microsoft_edge> mas tem 2GB de ram apesar de tudo
<mirqui> tai , bom para o teu pc
<microsoft_edge> como assim?
<mirqui> qual a configuração ?
<mirqui> dual core ?
<microsoft_edge> é um notebook
<microsoft_edge> intel celerom
<microsoft_edge> 1GHz
<mirqui> da de boa
<mirqui> acho que dá até o ubuntu
<microsoft_edge> mas costuma variar entre 800MHz a 1,1
<microsoft_edge> segundo o monitor de recursos
<mirqui> tens 2giga de ram
<microsoft_edge> tem
<microsoft_edge> mas é pouco viu
<mirqui> então , defve rodar até ubuntu
<mirqui> deve
<microsoft_edge> msm usando um sistema x86 o consumo de memoria eh alto, com antivirus chega a ficar 95% em uso normal
<microsoft_edge> ou seja, o talo
<microsoft_edge> deve msm
<microsoft_edge> com certeza roa
<microsoft_edge> roda
<mirqui> pq vc usa o win então ?
<microsoft_edge> mas com 4GB de ram a experiencia seria mais agradavel
<microsoft_edge> sim. estou usando o win10 beta agora
<microsoft_edge> kkk
<mirqui> um momento , pipistop  :)
<microsoft_edge> ok
<microsoft_edge> :)
<microsoft_edge> pô cadê o resto do pessoal
<microsoft_edge> ngm alem de nos interage aqui rs
<mirqui> é que , a verdade bate papo assim
<microsoft_edge> aqui e bate papo de suporte ne cara
<microsoft_edge> rs
<mirqui> só no private , aqui é só para esclarecer dúvudas
<microsoft_edge> nao um grupo de amizade
<microsoft_edge> a sim
<microsoft_edge> bacana, nao sabia que tinha privado
<mirqui> mas está de boa , enquanto não xingarem ahaha
<mirqui> não 'é assim
<microsoft_edge> kkkisso já aconteceu?
<mirqui> é quem da ajudaaqui geralmente está trabalhando e deixa i irc aberto
<microsoft_edge> e como eles sabem que uma pergunta chega a eles?
<microsoft_edge> fcam monitorando?
<mirqui> e quem vem aqui é pq está apertado com alguma dúvida
<microsoft_edge> a sim
<mirqui> pede um help que eles aparecem
<microsoft_edge> :D
<microsoft_edge> quando eu precisar irei
<microsoft_edge> virei
<microsoft_edge> meu caro amigo foi um prazer enorme conhecê-lo
<mirqui> o mais chato é o hggdh , tipo de tia velha do chat
<microsoft_edge> agora vou tirar um cochilo que vou precisar viajar daqui a pouco rs
<microsoft_edge> kkkkkkkkkkkkk]]
<mirqui> sim , bom coxilo :)
<microsoft_edge> falou mano ate mais
<mirqui> blza :)
<microsoft_edge> thx
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém com problemas para acessar o skype?
<mirqui> espera , vou ver
<mirqui> não , está de boa
<mirqui> tens problemas ai ?
<thiago733> aqui ta sussa
<thiago733> tudo funcionando
<Elfon> que coisa
<Elfon> aqui não funfa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<aleff> me ensinem
<aleff> nao sei nada so o ubuntu
<astroo-> facil
<astroo-> começa por rodar o livecd sem instalar e ver se correr bem e experimentares
<aleff> eu ja instalei
<aleff> no outro not
<aleff> só que esta lento
<aleff> as animaçõs
<aleff> animações no fechar e abrir
<aleff> nao sei se é porque instalei a versao de 32 bits
<Rudolf> aleff: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> aleff: leia-o
<aleff> nao ajudou
<Rudolf> aleff: então é melhor tu usar windows
<aleff> iguinorante
<Rudolf> aleff: cara, se vc lê e não aprende
<Rudolf> aleff: não tem por que insistir
<Rudolf> aleff: ou pode ler novamente
<aleff> (y)
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-11
<teles> meu ubunto da erro depois que instalo, diz q falta um arquivo, oq eu faço?
<Guest17479> meu ubuntu da erro depois que instalo, diz q falta um arquivo, oq eu faço?
<Guest17479> meu ubunto da erro depois que instalo, diz q falta um arquivo, oq eu faço?
<maddamac> Olá
<maddamac> alguém sabe alguma distro que funcione sem zica alguma com as placas gráficas SIS
<maddamac> ?
<Ana_> Oi. Quando sairá a versão definitiva do Ubuntu 15.04 sem os bugs? Eu atualizei o meu linux para esta versão com bugs. Não consegui resolver mesmo acessando os fóruns do ubuntu. Ao fazer login sempre retorna para a tela de login. Desde abril estou sem utilizar o linux.
<oliverio> Ana_, Na versão 10.10, que sai agora em outubro.
<Ana_> <oliveiro> Obrigada.
<Ana_> Alguém pode ajudar a resolver esse bug (tela de login) do ubuntu 15.04?
<oliverio> que bug?
<Ana_> Versão 10.10? Eu uso a versão 15.04.
<oliverio> 10.10 não. 15.10!
<Ana_> versão de outubro 15.10 então?
<Ana_> não inicia o sistema. Tento fazer login, mas retorna para a tela de login.
<oliverio> a Canonical lança 2 versões ao ano, Ana_. *.04 em abril e *.10 em outubro. geralmente os bugs da versão 04 vem corrigidos na .10
<oliverio> não está colocando senha errada?
<Ana_> Não. A senha esta correta.
<oliverio> o que aparece ao digitar a senha e enter?
<Ana_> carrega uma tela preta por uns 2 segundos com coisas escritas que não da tempo de ler, e retorna para a tela de login.
<Ana_> Quando atualizei ocorreu tudo certo. Não houve problemas.
<e> s
<Joice> Olá, Boa tarde, gente! Sou uma nova usuária do ubuntu e, estou com dificuldades de configurar uma rede wi fi, roteador TP - LINK / Ubunto 14
<picasso_> Alguém aqui estuda cobol, programa em cobol?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<altenus> Boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<alexactis> boa noite pessoal
<alexactis> tenho um netbook com atom e 2 gb, gostaria de saber se o ubunto roda tranquilo e leve, testei a versão netbook do 10.10 e não foi muito legal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> alexactis: provavelmente. A versão conselhada é a 14.04.
<hggdh> alexactis: baixe em um pendrive, e execute-o de lá
<alexactis> muito obrigado pela info farei isso agora mesmo
<alexactis> vocês já usaram o MS Office 360 no Ubuntu?
<alexactis> pergunto isso pois inpossível para mim trocar o Office para outro
<alexactis> aqui ninguem quer usar outro soft
<alexactis> até mac aqui usa office
<alexactis> na verdade estou baixando o 14.10
<alexactis> pode ser este?
<hggdh> alexactis: 14.10 não mais é suportado
<hggdh> (bem, não mais será suportado, após o final de julho)
<alexactis> a tá é uma versão unstable essa?
<hggdh> 14.04 ainda é tua melhor opção, tem suporte por 5 anos
<hggdh> alexactis: de dois em dois anos sai uma versão com suporte por 5 anos: (2010, 2012, 2014, etc). Sempre em Abril
<hggdh> assim 14.04 é a mais actual versão com suporte de longa duraçao
<alexactis> qual escolho desktop? ou kylin?
<hggdh> kyin será a melhor opção se falas (e les) chines. De outra forma, desktpo normal
<alexactis> não conheço a diferença dessas verções...
<alexactis> blz vou baixar agora!!!!!
<alexactis> não vejo a hora de cair fora do rwindows
<alexactis> so vou sentir falta, não das funcionalidades, mas da compatibilidade do Office, isso vai dar um problema na empresa....
<astroo-> hoje em dia que eu saiba e quase totalmente compativel
<astroo-> mas faz testes de varios formatos e ve
<alexactis> Desculpa pessoal, se vcs puderem me dar o mais compativel possível agradeço, estou dentro de um CPD da prefeitura de minha cidade, eles não querem comprar cpus novar ou fazer upgrade, mas a exigencia do MTE é de equipamentos windows com suporte e o Sec. não quer solicitar apoio para software livre "obvio" $$$
<alexactis> então pelo amor de Jeová! Me deêm a luz... HEHEHE
<alexactis> tem XP aqui dual core com 512mb até 2gb
<alexactis> hd de 60gb... please....
<alexactis> meu proxy já é linux, avanço, serve mail linux avanço do kc...
<alexactis> dados chora...
<alexactis> mas os terminais............................
<alexactis> reticências gigantes
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<camel_> Olá; Alguém sabe como habilitar o Nautilus no Ubuntu 12.10?
<KurtKraut> camel_, Ubuntu 12.10 é muito antigo e suspeito fortemente que não deva ter mais atualizações (não lembro de cabeça)
<camel_> Me disseram que era mais estável. Recomenda qual?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> que pc tens?
<hggdh> 14.04. 12.10 não mais é suportada (assim como a 13.04, 13.10, 14.10
<camel_> É um i5.
<camel_> Desculpe, é 14.10, e não 12.10.
<hggdh> 14.10 sai de suporte ao final do mes
<hggdh> recomendado ainda é a 14.04
<Celso> o nautilus não vai vir nas novas versões do ubuntu?
<astroo-> poe o xubuntu ou lubuntu como alternativa se nao quiseres o 14.04
<manokara> rapaz, to na 15.04 e o nautilus tá de boa aqui
<Celso> eu uso xubuntu
<hggdh> sim, funciona. Mas quando chegar 2016/01, termina o suporte da 15.04...
<Celso> hggdh: ja está definido o substituto do nautilus?
<astroo-> ainda bem que nao e tipo firefox que no maximo e de mes a mes   piada...
<hggdh> Celso: no 15.10 (e no 15.04, se me recordo corretamente), usa-se o Files
<camel_> O Files é inferior ao Nautilus.
<hggdh> <shrug/> o fonte está disponível para melhorias. E o Nautilus continua disponível com o Ubuntu Gnome.
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-12
<camel_> No Nautilus, você dá um F3 e a tela se divide ao meio. É muito útil quando trabalha com arquivos em vários diretórios. Não consigo fazer isso no Files. Tem como  incrementar esse recurso?
<hggdh> não. Has podeemos abrir outro Files (alt-click no icon, seleccione Files). Ou abiroutro tab
<picasso_> Pessoal eu estou usando xubuntu 15.x e sempre quando assisto vídeo, jogo fica umas linhas passando na tela... drive instalado de boa, como arrumo isso?
<astroo-> diz que chip video tens
<picasso_> [Radeon HD 6310]
<astroo-> amd...  complicado
<picasso_> No 14.x não dava isso =/
<picasso_> Ah mais uma coisa, alguém sabe, onde encontro livros em português sobre cobol? =3
<hggdh> livros sobre cobol... sebo, talvez?
<Picasso_away> vou procurar depois em sebos mais queria um aqui grandão de 691 páginas que não acho... =/
<Picasso_away> vou dá um rolê volto em meia hora \o/
<Picasso_away> licensed, uia
<licensed> Picasso_away, opa =D
<Picasso_> xD
<Picasso_> velho irc \o/ ainda viveeeeeee \o/
<astroo-> 1 pouco
<Hudsonkem> 2 poucos.
<Darkside_> Boa noite!
<Hudsonkem> boa noite
<Darkside_> Gostaria de saber se o Tor e anonimo e quais as chances de ser rastreado
<Darkside_> alguem sabe informar
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ate prova em contrario ate agora e seguro
<Picasso_> Já vi pessoas sendo presas na deepweb ^^
<Picasso_> aqui no Brasil mesmo.
<Darkside_> e... as vezes acho que a galera diz que pode ser rastreado que e impossivel usar totalmente anonimo, mas acho que e pra botar medo na galera.
<Darkside_> mas existem situacoes e situacoes...
<Darkside_> tipo, logico nao tow fazendo nada errado, so curiosidade mesmo.
<Picasso_> usa vpn e o tor hehuehuehue quero ver pegar huehuehuuhee xD
<Picasso_> Eu dou uns roles de vez enquando, lá no forum exilio só conheço ele em pt
<Darkside_> mas, uso o tor e uso atraves de uma rede de um provedor onde ele nao tem autenticacao...
<Picasso_> tem pouco site br na deep =/ não sei inglês x.x
<Darkside_> acho que e impossivel eles rastrearem.
<Picasso_> impossível não é hehehehe mais difícil...
<Darkside_> me corrijam se eu estiver errado.
<Hudsonkem> um grupo já conseguiu rastrear um usuario Darkside
<Darkside_> ok e onde estou
<Hudsonkem> por motivos de segurança a palestra sobre o assunto foi cancelada
<Darkside_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Picasso_> tem um site que se você colocar uma foto em algum canto e a pessoa ver é enviado o ip dela :P
<Picasso_> pesquisa ai no google como pegar ip facilmente facebook que tem o site bem simples e massa xD
<Hudsonkem> para que vc quer IP Picasso_? -.-'
<Picasso_> mesmo que seja proxy se abrir em outro canto e tals... já elvis... com ip descobre onde a pessoa mora... etc. só ir na provedora.
<Picasso_> só usar engenharia social e danou-se.
<Hudsonkem> '-' o meu ta bem facim de axar
<Picasso_> ^^
<Picasso_> queria um livro de cobol que vi aqui =/ mais caro demais e não acho na net x.x
<Hudsonkem> se vc me fala-se isso a alguns anos eu n teria jogado os livros q eu tinha de cobol
<Picasso_> jogou fora? PQP ='(
<Hudsonkem> '-' num gosto de intulhar coisas não kk
<Picasso_> sabe que nego em cobol tá recebendo até 30% a mais que nego que programa em java né?
<Picasso_> ah sim... =/
<Hudsonkem> n sabia
<Picasso_> pois é, vi que pode chegar a ganhar 12 mil reais aqui e fora do país até mais =3
<Hudsonkem> é até incrivel ainda usarem cobol em corporações
<Picasso_> é porque lida bem com pânicos e problemas graves, além de migrar é foda... e se tá funcionando porque mexer? Fora que pouca gente sabe, ou seja, mais seguro hehehe
<Picasso_> e tem outros benefícios tb.
<Hudsonkem> Picasso_ pq n aprende pela internet? vai no google sai baixando os livros
<Picasso_> Tô fazendo um curso gratis aqui, de combo, com certificado e tudo mais de 2 ministérios e tals.
<Picasso_> tô vendo um curso aqui de 300 horas, depois, vou fazer outro eu acho... mais queria o livro porra 69x páginas =3
<Hudsonkem> '-' é bem pequeno esse livro
<Picasso_> hehehehehehe ^^^
<Hudsonkem> estudando c++ fois varios livros fora um q tinha 300pgs
<Hudsonkem> T-T
<Picasso_> hummm c++ é top =D
<Hudsonkem> hey Picasso_ como q vc quer aprender linguagem de programação sem ingles?
<Picasso_> bom pra fazer grana com jogos sendo coder de piratas uhehuehue.
<Picasso_> ah vou me virando huehuehuhuee
<Hudsonkem> ¬¬
<Picasso_> falando nisso alguém consegue rodar rosetta stone de boa no wine?
<Hudsonkem> deixa eu ver o'que é isso kk
<Picasso_> rosetta stone é o melhor curso de idiomas que existe ^^
<Picasso_> tem pra mac, windows mais não tem pra linux x.x
<Hudsonkem> nunca ouviu falar no "tell me more" não?
<Picasso_> sim mais a metodologia eu não curti até baixei mais acho que deletei =s
<Hudsonkem> :P pqp
<Picasso_> nem sei deu pau meu hd externo onde guardo tudo não sei se foi o hd ou o cabo dele ='(
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<Picasso_> :~~~~minha vida digital acho que se foi x.x
<Hudsonkem> pqp?
<Picasso_> tinha tudo no hd externo uns tempos atrás ele caiu mais funcionou de boa, porém mexeram no fio dele enrolaram e tals ai não sei se foi o hd ou o fio hehehe ='(
<Hudsonkem> mas o fiu em si n pode deletar arquivos
<Picasso_> não liga o hd saca? ai não sei se foi o fio por enrolar ele ou hd que morreu hehehe
<Hudsonkem> entendo
<Picasso_> :/
<Hudsonkem> faz o'que da vida Picasso_?
<Picasso_> vadio por natureza huehuehuehue
<Picasso_> =/
<Hudsonkem> :V
<Picasso_> e tu?
<Hudsonkem> bom curto aprender sobre qualquer coisa kkk
<Picasso_> ^^ :]
<Hudsonkem> ser muito função U.u
<Hudsonkem> Picasso_ Me fale sobre o'que vc acha dos Illuminati
<Picasso_> ^^ tô querendo virar programador mais tenho uma puta dificuldade x.x
<Picasso_> nem conheço muito sobre eles.
<Hudsonkem> ^^ se quiser umas dicas depois posso te dar Picasso_
<Picasso_> Hum, maravilha quero sim :D
<Hudsonkem> ^^ Picasso_ vc tem g+?
<Picasso_> acho que não huehuehuehueue to vendo os vídeos iniciais de cobol xD
<Hudsonkem> .-. mas para que finalidade vc quer aprender cobol? para pega uma carreira que te der muito dinheiro é isso?
<Picasso_> primeiro dinheiro, após ter uma estabilidade quero aprender c++ ou java :]
<Picasso_> por diversão e tals.
<Hudsonkem> entendi, mas em que area vc quer atuar no mercado de trabalho? por exemp> eu game designer
<Hudsonkem> programar por diversão? vc é realmente foda kk
<Picasso_> Quero dinheiro com cobol já que o mercado é bem restrito a pessoas que sabem programar, quando entender tudo e ganhar dinheiro vou aprender c++, java ou python para hacking e diversão em criar programas e tudo mais :D
<Hudsonkem> Picasso_ não queria te deixar a telha souta, mas, programar pode ser tão dificil quanto possa imaginar.
<Picasso_> eu sei, já tentei python mais desisti no começo voltei agora e vi que cobol é  mais vantajoso... aprendendo algoritmo, lógica acho que fica bem mais fácil hehehee =x
<Picasso_> ou não =x
<Hudsonkem> python = uma das linguens facil de se aprender
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<Hudsonkem> linguagens*
<Picasso_> verdade ^^ vi uns comandos dela que até entendi quando comecei a aprender xD
<Picasso_> Eu baixei 18 gbs do curso do neri um professor ai, ensinando a programar para android acho que depois de cobol vou nesse curso hehehe xD
<Hudsonkem> U.u somebody save you.
<Picasso_> =3
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Arthurferrira> oi boa noite
<astroo-> ola e ate
<Picasso_DF> Olá.
<Picasso_DF> alguém tem algum site massa da deepweb ai?
<Arthurferrira> este mensageiro eh seguro ?
<Picasso_DF> qual?
<astroo-> seguro em que sentido?
<Arthurferrira> cripografia
<Picasso_DF> irc tem opção de criptografia agora, eu, acho...
<astroo-> disso nao sei
<Arthurferrira> obg
<astroo-> vai so site do freenode e ve
<astroo-> nao falta la informaçao
<hggdh> huh, Cobol para lógica e algoritmos?
<Picasso_DF> oi?
<Picasso_DF> não entendi
<Drashta> fala galera
<iv4nnunes> se eu tenho um usuário user1 e adicionei esse usuario ao grupo grupo1. como eu faço pra que todo arquivo criado por esse usuario o grupo do arquivo seja grupo1 por default
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Leandro12143> Bom dia, tenho um Notebook CCE W93c, Minha placa de vídeo é SIS 771/671 não consigo aumentar a resolução pois o drive de vídeo do ubuntu não permite
<Leandro12143> Tenho o CD de Instalação do Satux que contém o drive correto do note book, mas não sei transferir o drive de uma dristibuição para outra.
<barna_> Leandro12143, bom dia.
<barna_> Leandro12143, ja passei por isso num note book da positivo assim.
<barna_> Leandro12143, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<barna_> Leandro12143, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Driver-SiS-771671-no-Ubuntu-Configuracao/
<barna_> Leandro12143, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-SIS-67172-no-Ubuntu-1404
<Leandro12143> Perdão
<Leandro12143> tava tentando novamente instalar no notebook
<Leandro12143> mas não consigo alterar as pemissões de usuário para copiar os arquivos do drive para dentro das pastas do sistema operacional
<Leandro12143> Bom dia, como faço para alterar as permissões de usuário do ubuntu 14.10?
<Leandro12143> Não consigo copiar os arquivos do drive de video da placa SIS 771/761 para dentro dos diretórios do linux
<Leandro12143> Minha resolução está menor que 800/600 talves não esteja vendo alguns nomes na tela de config.
<Elfon_> alo
<Anderson_> boa tarde
<Anderson_> gostaria se posso baixar e gravar num cd de 700mb
<Anderson_> o ubuntu-14.10
<Elfon_> Anderson_: acho que não é possivel
<Elfon_> pq a ISO da mais do que 1 giga
<Elfon_> bc pode tentar um pen drive
<Elfon_> ou usar uma distro que tem versão netinstall como OpenSuse
<Anderson_> qual versao é melhor entao?
<Elfon_> vc tem pen drive?
<Anderson_> nao
<Anderson_> na verdade é para um colega que me deu um cd
<Elfon_> cara...o melhor seria vc gravar num DVD ou pen drive...
<Elfon_> mas se não for possível eu sugiro...
<Anderson_> entendi, é que eu que estou desatualizado, kkk na minha época dava pra gravar no cd
<Anderson_> faz anos que nao mexo no linux
<Elfon_> Sou suspeito pra falar... o ROSA Desktop pra mim e a melhor....mas vc pode baixar a versão netinstall do Opensuse...mas ele vai precisar de uma boa conexão. ..
<Anderson_> sem tempo
<Elfon_> pq ele vai baixar uns 2 GIGAS NA INSTALACAO
<Elfon_> desculpa o caps
<Elfon_> Anderson_: são menores as opções que cabem num CD hoje em dia
<bernardo> oi boa tarde preciso de ajuda
<Anderson_> obrigado até
<Elfon_> Anderson_: instala numa máquina virtual pra vc poder testar
<Anderson_> vou pedir para ele vir em casa eu instalado direto do micro dele então
<Elfon_> Anderson_: no ROSA até pra instalar o Java e barbada
<Elfon_> O Java 7 e fino fino.
<bernardo> meu not  ta dando erro e nao entra na pagina do ubuntu
<Elfon_> Pode ser
<Elfon_> bernardo: página.?
<bernardo> e ae blz elfon
<bernardo> olha no meu not ta aparecendo
<Elfon_> Anderson_: testa a disto primeiro pra não passar vergonha☺
<bernardo> falha ao iniciar session ubuntun, e nao sem com resolver
<Elfon_> algo aconteceu antes?
<bernardo> alguem tem um problema igual
<bernardo> pra mim da uma dica
<bernardo> eu nao sei nem usar esse chat
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<bernardo> oi mirqui boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<bernardo> tudo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<bernardo> tou com um problemao aqui
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<bernardo> eu tava atualizando um monte de coisas no meu not
<mirqui> ee
<bernardo> sendo o linux operacional,
<mirqui> sim
<bernardo> dai saiu da tomada e desligou o not
<bernardo> depois que liguei apareceu uma mensagem
<mirqui> e ficou coisa sem atualizar , ?
<bernardo> falhar ao load de session ubuntu, com incone caregando
<bernardo> sim ficou, coisa sem atualizar
<mirqui> digita
<mirqui> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install -f
<mirqui> e ê no que dá
<mirqui> mas deve funcionar
<mirqui> o autoremove para ver o que ficou para traz
<mirqui> e o install -f para os arquivos quebrados
<mirqui> dá tbm
<bernardo> eu nao consigo digitar nada
<mirqui> sudo apt-get update para ver se há atualizações
<mirqui> no terminal
<mirqui> não tens acesso ?
<bernardo> tenho liga normal
<bernardo> dai aparece
<bernardo> falied to load session ubuntu
<mirqui> não , vai pelo terminal para acertar tudo
<bernardo> como faço
<mirqui> sudo apt-get autoremove  , primeiro
<mirqui> no terminal
<mirqui> sabes como chegar nele ?
<bernardo> nao
<mirqui> vai na pesquisa do ubuntu
<mirqui> sabes como chegar nela ?
<bernardo> isso em outro not nao e
<mirqui> não te entendi ?
<mirqui> no note que vc está atualizando o ubuntu e deu falha
<bernardo> como faço pra entrar no terminal
<mirqui> é o primeiro ícone na barra lateral
<mirqui> clica nele
<mirqui> vai aparecer um campo de pesquisa
<mirqui> nele tú digita terminal
<mirqui> vai aparecer o ícone
<bernardo> nao aparece nada fica tela meio escura meio claro dai nao consigo acessar mas nada
<mirqui> então desliga o note e liga de novo , para ver no que dá , e clica no primeiro ícone
<bernardo> nem a seta aparece
<mirqui> na barra lateral
<mirqui> desliga ele então , espera alguns segundos e liga de novo ?
<bernardo> blz desliguei
<mirqui> espera uns 10 seg
<bernardo> ta
<mirqui> e liga de novo
<bernardo> só q vai aparecer positivo carregar um pouco
<bernardo> depois entra tela com um ifem
<mirqui> não te entendo
<bernardo> depois entra a mensagem
<mirqui> vc só tem que apertar o botão de liga\desliga
<bernardo> eu fiz isso
<mirqui> e o que deu ?
<bernardo> oi mirque
<mirqui> oi , estou aqui
<mirqui> e ai ?
<bernardo> entao eu liguei,
<bernardo> nao tenho como clicar em nada
<mirqui> não tens como acessar o terminal ?
<bernardo> nao
<mirqui> espera , vou pesquisar uma coisa
<bernardo> so aparece a mensagem
<bernardo> e o incone carregando
<mirqui> qual mensagem ?
<mirqui> nela ?o que diz m
<mirqui> o que diz nela ?
<bernardo> failed load session "ubuntu"       log out
<mirqui> vc tem algo de importante no note ?
<bernardo> nao
<mirqui> haa acho que sei o que está acontecendo , mas se vc não pode acessar o terminal , fica difícil
<mirqui> é fgalha ao iniciar sessão
<bernardo> sim
<mirqui> seguinte , formata e põe tudo de novo
<mirqui> lega uns 290 min apenas
<mirqui> leva
<mirqui> 20 min
<mirqui> ahaha não liga falta de óculos
<mirqui> leva 20 min uma formatação e instalação
<mirqui> é tranquilo
<mirqui> quer ajuda para formatar ele ?
<bernardo> rsrs viu mas como faço sem usar disco ou pendrive
<bernardo> sim por favo!
<mirqui> tens a isso nde , dvd ou pendrive ?
<mirqui> onde
<bernardo> como?
<mirqui> tens um dvd com o ubuntu gravado ?
<bernardo> nao
<mirqui> um pendrive ?
<bernardo> nda
<mirqui> huée velho , como vc fez para ter o ubuntu no note ?
<bernardo> mas como vou istalar esses dispositivos sem conseguir acessar nada
<bernardo> quando comprei ele ja tava instalado
<mirqui> vamos por partes como diz o açougueiro
<bernardo> kk
<mirqui> haaa bom
<mirqui> segunte , não vai ter jeito , vc vai ter que baixar uma isso , te recomendo a 13.04
<mirqui> 14.04
<mirqui> a 14.04 é lts( longa vida )
<mirqui> podes ir no google e pesquisar ubuntu 14.04 + download
<mirqui> baixaa iso
<mirqui> de quanto é a tua internet ?
<bernardo> 2mega
<mirqui> leva umas 2 horas ou menos , mas é tranquilo
<mirqui> baixou a iso , grava ela num dvd
<mirqui> na opçãogravar imagem isso
<mirqui> depois é só ligar o note
<mirqui> abrir o drive de dvd e desligar de novo
<mirqui> vc não vai conseguir acessar mesmo
<mirqui> mas a intenção é essa mesmo
<mirqui> é só ligar o note com o dvd dentro do drive
<mirqui> vai aparecer o primeiro logo da sua placa mãe ou processador
<mirqui> espera 3 seg e aperta qualquer tecla
<mirqui> e fica apertando , ele vai dar um apito ou o cursor vai sair do lugar , é sinal que ele reconheceu o dvd
<mirqui> depois te explico o passo a passo , mas é intuitivo
<mirqui> um momento , pipistop :)
<bernardo> ta obrigado vou salvar essas informaçoes
<mirqui> eles denigrem o sistema operacional livre botando qualquer coisa no pc só para vender
<mirqui> o ubuntu é bom , o mint tbm
<mirqui> são os que eu usei mais tempo
<bernardo> eu sou burro pra caralho
<bernardo> rsrsrs
<mirqui> nada a ver :) tbm sou iniciante no linux
<mirqui> e comprei meu primeiro pc com internet com windows
<mirqui> só que descobri algo melhor :)
<mirqui> não tem nada a ver com burrice ;)
<bernardo> viu entao se
<mirqui> não te entendi ?
<bernardo> eu colocar o dvd vai aparcer no sistema
<mirqui> sim , quer saber o passo a passo ?
<bernardo> pra mim reeistalar outro
<mirqui> sim ai vc salva o que eu te disser
<mirqui> vc vai instalar qual sistema?
<bernardo> windows 8
<mirqui> ahaha cara , estou te falando do ubuntu
<mirqui> ou mint , o win 8 eu não sei te dizer
<mirqui> haa sei instalar o sevem
<bernardo> rsrs desculpa
<mirqui> mas deve ser a mesma coisa
<mirqui> é padrão para todos os sistemas
<mirqui> o windows é um bom sistema , mas para mim tem desvantagens
<bernardo> viu eu nao entendo como entra algo q deixa seu pc sem nehuma fucionalidade
<mirqui> que vc fala por funcionalidade ?
<bernardo> tipo o cursor
<mirqui> sim , o que tem ?
<bernardo> quando vou mexer a o visor fica parecendo aquelas tvs antiga
<bernardo> com umas litras subindo e decendo
<mirqui> ahaha cara , que vc está fazendo no seu note , e em qual sistema vc está mechendo ?
<bernardo> nehum pois nao consigo fazer nada
<mirqui> ahahah meu amigo , seja coerente
<mirqui> vc pediu ajuda para fazer funcionar qual sistema operacional ?
<bootproblem> Pessoal, não consigo instalar nenhuma distro de linux, não consigo nem windows 8 Já tentei até ubuntu 4.0
<bootproblem> Nem mesmo em máquina virtual
<bootproblem> por incrível que pareça só consigo instalar o Windows 7 de um cd que eu tenho, e ele também vai na máquina virtual
<bootproblem> Agora to baixando uma ISO do Windows 7 pra ver se consigo instalar na máquina virtual
<bootproblem> Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<bootproblem> Simplesmente trava no logo do Windows, trava depois da contagem regressiva do Mint
<Rudolf> bootproblem: não dá para advinhar cara
<mirqui> cara não entendi
<mirqui> sua iso está íntegra ?
<bootproblem> Toda vez que tento instalar um S.O ele trava no boot do SO
<bootproblem> Ta, já instalei em outros PCs
<bootproblem> Já fiz clear cmos
<mirqui> teu drive de dvd está bom ?
<bootproblem> Eu uso pendrive bootável
<mirqui> dia destes tentei usar um cd para o lubuntu e travou logo na gravação
<mirqui> haa tenta um dvd , é mais tranquilo
<bootproblem> Da a mesma coisa
<mirqui> tem duas variantes ai
<bootproblem> Vou dar um print screen na máquina virtual
<mirqui> sua porta usb e seu pendrive , se está ok
<mirqui> vc usa ele a quanto tempo ?
<bootproblem> Tão OK, eu passo arquivo para o HD externo pela porta USB e o Pendrive instalei o Mint em duas máquinas
<Rudolf> bootproblem: cara, pela maquina virtual não use pendrive, aponte direto para a imagem iso
<bootproblem> Mas na maquina virtual consegui instalar só o windows 7 da mesma maneira que to fazendo
<bootproblem> No windows 8 por exemplo, trava com a imagem preta com a logo do windows azul
<Rudolf> bootproblem: como disse, não dá para advinhar a causa
<bootproblem> Já tirei memória ram
<Rudolf> bootproblem: algum erro que indique memória? ou foi chute?
<bootproblem> Falaram pra eu tentar tirar a memória pra ver se dava certo, tentei não adiantou
<bootproblem> mesma coisa o clear cmos, falaram pra fazer, eu fiz e não foi
<mirqui> vc está no linux , máquina virtual , win 7 ou 8 ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: boa sorte, sem paciência para brincar de advinhação hoje
<bootproblem> To usando o windows 7, máquina virtual só vai windows 7
<bootproblem> Muito obrigado Rudolf
<bootproblem> Por nada
<Rudolf> disponha!
<mirqui> bom , vc usa win 7 , quer instalar qual sistema ?
<bootproblem> Nem precisa, melhor pedir ajuda para a minha parede, ela deve adivinhar melhor
<bootproblem> mirqui quero instalar o Ubuntu ou Mint
<mirqui> instala dentro do windows mesmo
<Rudolf> huheiuheiehiueh
<mirqui> acho que não vai dar gualho
<bootproblem> Acontece a mesma coisa, quando reinicia trava
<Rudolf> deve ser BIOS
<Rudolf> uehieuheihei
<mirqui> algo tem errado , ou windows ou o ubuntu
<bootproblem> Já sei a piadinha do BIOS
<Rudolf> mirqui: é, tem algo errado
<Rudolf> muito errado
<mirqui> vc está usando o wubi ?
<mirqui> ou wibi não sei direito
<Rudolf> obi wan kenobi
<bootproblem> Mesmo com HD formatado não vai
<mirqui> é o programna executavel para instalar o ubuntu
<bootproblem> Mas também não vai no Manjaro
<bootproblem> Basicamente meu computador só instalar o Windows 7
<Rudolf> deve ser protegido
<mirqui> o win 7 não tem uefi ou tem ?
<bootproblem> Acho que não
<bootproblem> Até um PC positivo instalou o Mint hehehe
<mirqui> então não estś protejido
<bootproblem> Pior que antigamente esse meu PC instalava Ubuntu
<mirqui> ahaha tem um jeito
<bootproblem> única alteração que teve foi placa de vídeo, fonte, memória ram, talvez o HD, mas não lembro
<mirqui> formata o windows
<bootproblem> Hahaha já tentei isso
<mirqui> começa do zero para os dois sistemas
<bootproblem> Tem um log da máquina virtual, será que pode ajudar
<mirqui> primeiro o ubuntu depois o windows
<bootproblem> Aparece No irq handler for vector
<bootproblem> Acho que trava na incialização do Kernel
<mirqui> sou novo no linux cara
<bootproblem> tanto do Linux quanto do Windows
<mirqui> são diferentes
<mirqui> mas formata e vê no que dá
<mirqui> ou grava um dvd
<bootproblem> Já formatei e não foi também
<bootproblem> já usei DVD da Canonical
<mirqui> mas todos osdvd são , pelo menos do ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-11
<astr0o> ciao pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> adeus
<astr0o> ciao
<owlcarrier> boas
<owlcarrier> alguém acordado ai?
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<plop_its_ellie> estou acordado
<owlcarrier> opa blz
<owlcarrier> manja dos softwares em modo texto?
<plop_its_ellie> applicacoes em modo text?
<owlcarrier> sim
<owlcarrier> no momento estou usando um notebook com um processador de 700 mhz XD
<owlcarrier> bem louco XD
<plop_its_ellie> wow kkkkkk
<owlcarrier> estou ouvindo musica e aqui no irc
<owlcarrier> huahaua
<plop_its_ellie> mas sim eu uso algum applicacoes no consola
<plop_its_ellie> por musica eu uso uma applicacao mocp
<owlcarrier> esse q eu estou usando
<plop_its_ellie> eu quis dizer moc
<owlcarrier> mas eu estou usando interface grafica
<plop_its_ellie> muito legal =D
<owlcarrier> openbox
<plop_its_ellie> e existe um applicacao weechat por irc
<plop_its_ellie> por navegador do web, existe o links e lynx
<owlcarrier> é exatamente pelo weechat q estamos conversando
<owlcarrier> mas eu queria saber na verdade como usar varios terminais sem interface grafica
<owlcarrier> uma vez me falaram o nome de um software que permitia isso, mas eu não me lemmbro
<plop_its_ellie> o tilda
<owlcarrier> humm
<plop_its_ellie> é uma consola muito minimo
<plop_its_ellie> tu estas a usar o ubuntu?
<owlcarrier> mas o tilda é emulador
<owlcarrier> estou no debian 6
<owlcarrier> eu queria algo direto no bash
<owlcarrier> sem precisar do xorg
<plop_its_ellie> Oh
<plop_its_ellie> tu podes prewsar algumas buttoes
<plop_its_ellie> *pressar
<plop_its_ellie> eu esqueco as botoes
<plop_its_ellie> eu acho que alt+ctrl+3
<owlcarrier> ctrl + alt + f1
<owlcarrier> f2... e assim por diante
<plop_its_ellie> ah sim
<owlcarrier> mas então, tinha um app que permitia criar varias janelas em uma só
<owlcarrier> eu não lembro o nome
<plop_its_ellie> tmux
<owlcarrier> deve ser isso
<owlcarrier> vou ver aqui
<owlcarrier> instalando
<plop_its_ellie> alas, eu recommendo de dar uma olhada para o puppy linux
<plop_its_ellie> http://puppylinux.com/
<owlcarrier> eu já instalei o puppy uma vez
<owlcarrier> eu estou procurando tudo pra terminal
<plop_its_ellie> o que tu achaste do puppy linux?
<owlcarrier> pq eu estou pensando em configurar um "servidor de arquivos" e nele fazer algumas coisas
<owlcarrier> eu achei bem completo para computadores com pouco recurso
<owlcarrier> mas prefiro ainda o arch ou o debian limpo
<plop_its_ellie> owlcarrier, eu recommendo o freenas por um servidor de ficheiros
<owlcarrier> faz tempo q usas linux?
<plop_its_ellie> owlcarrier, uns cinco anos
<plop_its_ellie> e tu?
<owlcarrier> eu comecei a usar em 2009, mas fiquei um tempo sem
<owlcarrier> voltei para o windows a steam me roubou a vida XD
<owlcarrier> agora estou voltando aos poucos
<plop_its_ellie> sim, existe steam no linux desde 2012
<plop_its_ellie> eu usei o linux um pocou em 2005 mas nao fui meu compatador
<owlcarrier> mas tenho varios jogos que s[o tem pra windows
<plop_its_ellie> entao eu finalmente obti meu propio computador em 2010 e eu usei windows por um pocou tempo, e entao coloquei o linux =D
<plop_its_ellie> ah, sim entendo
<plop_its_ellie> eu somente jogo jogas displonivel no linux
<plop_its_ellie> é uma regra pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> :P
<owlcarrier> eu queria fazer isso
<owlcarrier> mas comprei varios jogos XD
<owlcarrier> quando estava usando windows
<owlcarrier> mas agora vou dar uma forçada no uso do linux
<plop_its_ellie> muito legal!
<plop_its_ellie> e eu posso ajudar-te tambem
<owlcarrier> gostei bastante do tmux
<plop_its_ellie> sim, o tmux é legal
<owlcarrier> de onde vc é plop_its_ellie ?
<plop_its_ellie> owlcarrier, os estados unidos
<plop_its_ellie> e tu?
<owlcarrier> do brasil mesmo XD
<owlcarrier> Interior de Sáo Paulo
<plop_its_ellie> legal, tu percebeste que meu portues não é perfeito?
<owlcarrier> sim
<owlcarrier> foi por isso q eu perguntei
<owlcarrier> mas está bom
<plop_its_ellie> kkkkkk, estive aprender sozinho um ano e meio
<plop_its_ellie> obrigado, eu tento falar com outro falantes no irc para melhorar meu portugues
<owlcarrier> estou surpreso
<owlcarrier> eu preciso aprender ingles direito
<owlcarrier> ahuhua
<plop_its_ellie> eu posso ajudar-te com isso tambem :)
<owlcarrier> legal
<plop_its_ellie> é um idioma simples
<owlcarrier> e vou entrar mais vezes no irc
<owlcarrier> eu consigo entender razoavelmente bem
<owlcarrier> mas tenho umas travas na hora de falar, me falta um pouco de gramatica
<plop_its_ellie> podemos conversar no chat privado tambem
<owlcarrier> sim
<owlcarrier> agora eu vou dormir pq quero acordar daqui algumas horas XD
<plop_its_ellie> ah, entendo
<plop_its_ellie> me tambem
<plop_its_ellie> xD
<owlcarrier> me too
<owlcarrier> huaahuhau
<plop_its_ellie> sim xD
<owlcarrier> good night and have a nice day
<plop_its_ellie> boa noite
<lobocode> hggdh: e ai coroa
<lobocode> qto tempo
<Elfon> Alguem já instalou o mint em sistemas com efi, com partição FAT32 montada como /boo? Não tô conseguindo fazer isso pelo instalador
<nanga> Elfon, Em sistemas EFI/UEFI o certo é vocÊ fazer um /boot/efi FAT32 com uns 250MB
<nanga> Elfon, E depois, um /boot
<Elfon> nanga: sim...mas não tô conseguindo fazer isso pelo instalador
<Elfon> nanga: eu tinha o ROSA que usava uma /boo/efi em FAT32 e funfava de boa
<Elfon> aqui no instalador do mint não consigo essa budega de fat32 pra boot
<Elfon> só pra /boot
<nanga> Well, aí o doutor vai ter de perguntar no canal do Mint, hehe
<nanga> :/
<Elfon> nanga: ok...vlw pela ajuda
<Elfon> no ubuntu o instalador tem a opção /boot/efi?
 * nanga se esconde porque não usa Ubuntu
<Elfon> Alguem sabe como montar uma home encriptada com luks?
<astr000> ola pessoal
<fslima0> oi. boa noit
<fslima0> tem alguem ai?
<Dead_Thinker> 52 pessoas :)
<Dead_Thinker> ve a lista ai ==>
<astr000> ola  eu estou sempre mas com varios nick parecidos
<fslima0> 52 pessoas... podem ser bots :)
<Dead_Thinker> blz, flw
<Elfon> caraca...fiquei na dúvida do mint com cinnamon ou kde...huahuaha
<fslima0> estou usando o mint MATE aqui
<fslima0> gostei
<astr000> bem-vindo
<fslima0> eu sei que a pergunta é off-topic.. mas você sabem de sites de emprego grátis?
<fslima0> o irc esta quase morto
<fslima0> ninguem nunca fala nada
<hggdh> fslima0: bem, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu...
<hggdh> (e não de conversa genérica)
<fslima0> eu sei, mas mesmo assim
<fslima0> fui.............
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-12
<xGrind> alguem on que esteja usando o ubuntu 16.04 ?
<xGrind> queria saber da central q ele está usando, se está mais leve do que a antiga
<barna> eu só uso o synaptic. num sei te dizer.
<xGrind> vlw :D
<pcs>  Olá... alguem utilizando Ubuntu Studio?
<astroo--> ola
<astroo--> es novo aqui?
<pcs> sim rs
<astroo--> bem-vindo
<astroo--> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<pcs> Muito obrigado! Estou precisando de uma ajuda para instalar fonte no ubuntu studio.. não consigo com os comando ubuntu e nem localizar a pasta oculta .fonts não existe nessa versão alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo--> eu so dou 1 forçao ao mundo linux
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguem sabe como escolho montar uma partição encriptada (luks) como home na instalação?
<Celso> boa tarde
<Celso> Alguem usa Xubuntu e conseguiu deixar o menu totalmente transparente?Já pesquisei na internet e até consegui mudar a cor criando uma arquivo gtk-2.0 e editantando umas configurações.
<Celso> mas não ficou com as navegação do menu transparente
<rafael> Celso: acho que para transparência vc precisará de placa de vídeo e renderização 3d
<Celso> rafael: vixi....ai complica , porque acho que esse All in one da CCE até o pensanmento é onboard e bem simples!!!!!
<Celso> rafael: ficou estranho. Metade do Menu transparente e metade branco ou dessa cor que consegui mudar.
<rafael> qual é o gerenciador de janelas?
<rafael> compiz?
<rafael> é possível rodar o compiz no xubuntu?
<Celso> rafael http://imageshack.com/a/img922/2982/Wcx0mM.png
<Celso> rafael acredito que esse compiz irá deixa o xubuntu pesado
<Celso> é muito usado para fazer efeitos no visual
<rafael> o efeito de transparência é pesado
<Celso> apesar que sempre ouvi falar que essas placas Mãe com chipset inte iriam funcionar bem com 3d
<rafael> instalou o driver da placa intel?
<Celso> rafael: rapaz..... nunca instalei drive para inte. Lembro de instalar qdo. usava nvidia
<Celso> intel
<rafael> mas existe instalador gráfico para placas gráficas intel
<Celso> deve existir sim
<rafael> https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<Celso> rafael: obrigado,vou ver!!
<rafael> aba downloads
<Celso> rafael: baixando intel-linux-graphics-installer
<rafael> Celso: olha bem a versão do ubuntu compatível
<rafael> fuiii
<Celso> valeu atrasado :)
<Elfon_> Pessoal, como resolve o erro no login: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<gadi__> ninguem mais usa compiz ?
<barna_> eu uso
<barna_> ow, eu uso compiz sobre XFCE, mas é dell XPS, i7 com nvidia de 2gb, ele da conta legal, nas outras maquinas todas eu uso o padrão do xfce, tenho nem coragem de rodar compiz
<hggdh> gadi__: Ubuntu usa compiz
<gadi__> hggdh já vem nativo ?
<hggdh> (isto é, Unity)
<gadi__> ahhh
<gadi__> barna_ ahh dahora.. tenho saudadisss do compiz.
<hggdh> sob o Unity, sim. Para outras interfaces, varia.
<gadi__> entendi.. legal..
<gadi__> achei que tava meio morto.
<hggdh> eventualmente, estará (eu acho)
<gadi__> hggdh tem algo mais legal já ?
<hggdh> oh, não é isto, é que Unity 8 pode mudar o campo (não o testei ainda)
<gadi__> deixa eu ver isso... fiquei curioso agora..
<gadi__> hggdh é mais like a mac osx
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-13
<hggdh> grep stevendale
<LeandroLuiz> oops
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: troll. Estava curioso em saber desde quando estava aqui.
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<owlcarrier> plop_its_ellie: Boas
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<plop_its_ellie> tudo bem
<owlcarrier> tudo bem plop_its_ellie?
<owlcarrier> Aqui tudo ótimo
<plop_its_ellie> muito bom
<owlcarrier> plop_its_ellie, acha que o Debian 8 roda em um Pentium 3 700mhz com 256 de ram?
<owlcarrier> claro, sem interface grafica
<plop_its_ellie> sim, devia ser bem
<plop_its_ellie> o que tu quieres fazer com uma maquina assim?
<owlcarrier> vou usar pra fazer um servidor de arquivos e impressáo
<owlcarrier> Vou ficar me divertindo com o terminal
<owlcarrier> Essas tarefas são exremamente didaticas
<plop_its_ellie> esse não sera bom para muitos archivos e archivos grandes
<plop_its_ellie> mas para archivos pequenos e um pocous ficheiros, devia ser bom
<owlcarrier> vai ser um teste na verdade
<owlcarrier> se rodar de forma agradavel ótimo se não troco
<plop_its_ellie> tu vais usar o teu portatil?
<owlcarrier> esse computador é um notebook antigo
<owlcarrier> estou usando ele no momento
<owlcarrier> ele está rodando com o debian 6, mas queria testar o 8
<plop_its_ellie> ah, entendo
<owlcarrier> pra ver se roda legal
<plop_its_ellie> devia ser o mesmo que debian 6
<owlcarrier> como a tela quebrou e baterias não duram a vida toda. Ele não serve como notebook mais
<plop_its_ellie> ah, entendo
<owlcarrier> Eu gosto de xeretar em coisas velhas XD
<owlcarrier> eu tenho um notebook PENTIUM 2 400 mhz
<owlcarrier> acredito que ele tem 128 de ram
<plop_its_ellie> rsrs
<plop_its_ellie> existe um sistema operativo que vai rodar em hardware assim
<owlcarrier> ele esta com alguma coisa
<plop_its_ellie> http://menuetos.net/
<owlcarrier> mas eu não lembro qual distro é
<plop_its_ellie> isso
<plop_its_ellie> esse foi escrevado por hardwares antigos
<plop_its_ellie> assim como um pentium 2 por examplo
<owlcarrier> legal
<owlcarrier> vou dar uma olhada
<owlcarrier> bom, vou comer e ir dormir
<owlcarrier> quero acordar as 6 am e já são 2
<plop_its_ellie> ok
<owlcarrier> muito obrigado pela dica
<owlcarrier> boa noite o/
<plop_its_ellie> de nada :)
<plop_its_ellie> boa noite
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<owlcarrier> Bom Dia!! Alguém conhece TinyWM?
<RanTao> Bom dia
<RanTao> Tenho uma duvida sobre o APT
<RanTao> quero formatar meu notebook, e gostaria de listar todos os pacotes instalados por mim
<RanTao> sei que se eu executar um dpkg -l ele lista todos os pacotes instalados
<RanTao> mas isso inclui o pacotes do sistema, quero somente os que eu instalei
<RanTao> alguem sabe como fazer isso?
<hggdh> apt-clone pode ser usado para reinstalar um sistema após uma formatação
<rafael> alguém aí sabe como determinar o fish como default shell do tmux?
<hggdh> rafael: tmux default-shell /usr/bin/fish
<hggdh> rafael: mas, em geral, é mais fácil usar byobu que tmux directamente
<rafael> eu gosto do tmux
<rafael> mas não funcionou o comando
<hggdh> e byobu usa tmux
<rafael> acho que está com algum problema pq estou usando powerline
<rafael> byobu eu conheço, mas prefiro o tmux puro
<hggdh> o que é powerline?
<rafael> melhorias para linux de comando
<rafael> adiciona algumas funcionalidades
<rafael> interessante para usar principalmente com o vim
<rafael> linha*
<rafael> https://github.com/powerline/powerline
<hggdh> OK.
<Dead_Thinker> esse byoby é bacaninha, preferi ele ao terminator, mas acabei deixando todos hehe
<rafael> Dead_Thinker: para servidores, os tiles são bons
<rafael> torna tudo mais produtivo
<hggdh> eu uso primordialmente byobu por que alguns servidores tem screen, outros tmux. Byobu dá-me a mesma interface para ambos screen ou tmux
<hggdh> (logo, um único conjunto de keyboard shortcuts funciona em ambos)
<nailsom> Boa noite
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<nailsom> Pessoal entrou uma atualização do flash player hoje de manha eu aceitei e alguns jogos pararam de rodar UBUNTU STUDIO 64bits
<nailsom> no caso eu uso o Google Chrome Stable
<hggdh> se o Gogle Chrome tem problemas, infelizmente só a Google pode resolver.
<hggdh> Chromium seria algo onde um bug aberto no Ubuntu poderia ajudar
<astroo--> firefox
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-14
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<srz> .
<Cesar_Augusto> teste
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém ai ?
<nailsom> Bom dia Pessoal entrou uma atualização do flash player ontem de manha eu aceitei e alguns jogos pararam de rodar UBUNTU STUDIO 64bits no caso eu uso o Google Chrome Stable
<Elfon_> bom dia
<Elfon_> as atualizações de número 5 no mint possuem grande chancer de dar pau e quebrar o sistema?
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> bom dia
<PauloHNev> alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda aqui com o clamav
<PauloHNev> freshclam ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<nanga> PauloHNev, O arquivo /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log está aberto por outro processo, verifique qual é o processo usando o 'lsof'. Exemplo: 'lsof /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log'
<PauloHNev> lsof /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF     NODE NAME freshclam 772 clamav    3wW  REG    8,2    28668 27527126 /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log
<hggdh> PauloHNev: use pastebin
<PauloHNev> hggdh> ok
<hggdh> PauloHNev: execute ps aux | grep freshclam
<PauloHNev> executei e deu isso http://pastebin.com/KvP3daUk
<hggdh> heh. Nenhum outro freshclam a executar... rode, novamente, 'sudo lsof /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log'
<hggdh> PauloHNev: de forma geral, não é aconselhavel ser root.
<PauloHNev> olha o log que tem http://pastebin.com/HdtUPDrB
<PauloHNev> já reiniciei umas 10 vezes o notebook, atualizei o sistema e nada
<hggdh> PauloHNev: mas o que estás a mostrar nada tem a ver com o log preso por outro processo...
<PauloHNev> remover ele então seria o mais adequado, ou não
<nanga> PauloHNev, Dotor, leia o erro no log
<nanga> PauloHNev, Thu Jul 14 11:13:05 2016 -> Update failed. Your network may be down or none of the mirrors listed in /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf is working. Check http://www.clamav.net/doc/mirrors-faq.html for possible reasons
<nanga> PauloHNev, Verifique sua rede e se o DNS está funcionando OK, olhe o /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf e verifique os mirrors
<nanga> PauloHNev, Para mim o host current.cvd.clamav.net não existe
<PauloHNev> nesse caso quem está ruim é o servidor do clamav, aqui está tudo normal
<nanga> PauloHNev, Qual o propósito deste ClamAV?
<PauloHNev> para escanear os pendrive
<PauloHNev> eu usava ele, mas ta díficil ele não atualiza mais
<PauloHNev> vou remover ele mesmo
<nanga> PauloHNev, http://www.clamav.net/documents/official-mirror-faq
<nanga> PauloHNev, Execute 'host -t txt current.cvd.clamav.net'
<nanga> PauloHNev, Veja a resposta
<nanga> PauloHNev, Veja se é current.cvd.clamav.net descriptive text "0.99.2:57:21901:1468506615:1:63:44799:283"
<nanga> PauloHNev, Se não funcionar, "your network is broken"
<nanga> Hehe
<PauloHNev> está como no primeiro exemplo seu
<hggdh> aparentemente clamav tem tido problemas com actualização.
<hggdh> veja http://www.clamwin.com/content/view/58/27/ para downloads manuais, e http://forums.clamwin.com/viewtopic.php?t=4390 para uma discussão sobre isto
<PauloHNev> ele atualiza uma vez apenas e depois fica nisso por semanas
<hggdh> por outro lado, meu clamav reporta databases estão atualizados
<PauloHNev> outra coisa que acontece aqui com o ubuntu é que as atualização chega primeiro pelo terminal, e o atualizador só recebe uns 3 dias depois
<PauloHNev> é normal isso
<hggdh> PauloHNev: o que significa "atualização chega primeiro pelo terminal"?
<PauloHNev> aquele programa que atualiza os programas, ele mostra atualizado as vezes, e ai no terminal tem algumas atualização, se deixar depois de um tempo elas chegam a esse atualizador
<hggdh> e como paraecem, no terminal, atualizações?
<hggdh> magicamente? Ou como resposta à um programa (tipo, digamos, 'apt-get'?
<Elfon> como faço pra colocar os ícones mais clássicos no libre office?
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: do u really need that? :P
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: instalei o mint e queria mudar os icones do libre office para os mais clássicos
<Elfon> os mais antigos
<rafael> Já procurou nas opções?
<nailsom> Boa noite
<nailsom> Uso o UBUNTU STUDIO 64 bits e ultimamente ele não carrega jogos que usa flash alguém pode me dar uma luz?
<nailsom> uso o Chrome stable
<Elfon> nailsom: tenta outro navegador...o firefoca mesmo
<nailsom> ele nativo no ubunto já não roda nenhum, o único que rodava esses jogos era o GOOGLE CHROME STABLE
<nailsom> minha namorada tá me torrando porque ela não consegue jogar os jogos do facebook
<Elfon> nailsom: tenta o firefoca....se não funcionar aí vc vai ter que verificar a instalação do flash
<Elfon> como nunca precisei instalar o flash, não sei como resolver
<Elfon> ainda mais que nao uso ubuntu...aí a coisa muda
<nailsom> sim eu tenho o firefox instalado aqui mas ele já não funcionava para esses jogos desde o começo
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-15
<gti> boa noite
<Elfon> Pessoal, instalar o java pelo ppa webupd8 é seguro?
<hggdh> para informação: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=pDfyZZ&utm_campaign=shortner
<Elfon> Alguem sabe o nome do pacote que tem a fonte Arial Black? Só consegui a Arial normal mesmo
<barna> Elfon, eu baixo os .ttf (de qualquer lugar) e coloco eles na pasta ~/.fonts
<barna> Elfon_,  eu baixo os .ttf (de qualquer site de fonts) e coloco eles na pasta ~/.fonts
<Elfon_> barna, vlw pela resposta...agora parece que funfa
<Elfon_> localizei a fonte aqui no calc :)
<barna> :)
<Elfon_> barna, como faz pra apagar o OpenJDK pra instalar o java da oracle?
<Elfon_> ou eu posso deixar ele instalado?
<Elfon_> o estranho é que no site da oracle o openjdk e icedtea funfa de boa...em outros sites não...vai entender
<barna> kra tirar o openjdk é só dar um > sudo apt-get purge openjdk-*
<barna> agora instalar o java da oracle eu num sei
<Elfon_> o da oracle tem um ppa (webupd8) que funfa...muita gente, inclusive profissionais de ti recomendam
<barna> eu to no ubuntu 14.04 ainda, aki tem o openjdk-7 instalado e tudo funciona 100% ok
<Elfon_> eu sempre fui grilado com esse negócio de ppa, mas muita gente fala bem desse repositório
<barna> uai, então add o ppa dele e seja feliz
<Elfon_> barna, o soda que alguns só aceitam o java da oracle :(
<zelaum> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<zelaum> sudo apt-get update
<zelaum> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<barna> o webup8 é famoso, eu uso varios ppas deles
<zelaum> funciona perfeitamente
<Elfon_> zelaum, é que eu sempre fui grilado com segurança...aí adicionar um repositório fico meio grilado de ter alguém mal intencionado
<nanga> Elfon_, Não seja assim, senão vais acabar com um TOC
<zelaum> Elfon_, faz sentido. Mas esse ppa é antigo, creio q a possibilidade de um atentado terrorista seja minima
<Elfon_> nanga, realmente...hahahaha
<Elfon_> zelaum, atentado agora...só no RJ
<artur_mallmann> caralho
<hggdh> artur_mallmann: linguagem, por favor
<artur_mallmann>      CARALHO
<artur_mallmann>     Segundo a Academia Portuguesa de Letras, CARALHO é a palavra com que se denominava a pequena cesta que se encontrava no alto dos mastros das caravelas, de onde os vigias perscrutavam o horizonte em busca de sinais de terra.
<artur_mallmann>     O CARALHO, dada a sua situação numa área de muita instabilidade (no alto do mastro) era onde se manifestava com maior intensidade o rolamento ou movimento lateral de um barco.
<artur_mallmann>     Também era considerado um lugar de castigo para aqueles marinheiros que cometiam alguma infracção a bordo.
<artur_mallmann>     O castigado era enviado para cumprir horas e até dias inteiros no CARALHO e quando descia ficava tão enjoado que se mantinha tranquilo por um bom par de dias. Daí surgiu a expressão:
<artur_mallmann>     -Vai pró caralho!
<artur_mallmann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19531729/
<artur_mallmann> sou roqueiro, nao uso esta palavra com sentido pejorativo ou sexual
<artur_mallmann> é parte de mim, desculpe
<hggdh> artur_mallmann: leia as regras do canal, por favor. Mesmo sem usa-la de forma pejorativa, esta, e outras palavras, carregam forte conotação.
<hggdh> artur_mallmann: assim, por favor não as use aqui.
<hggdh> artur_mallmann: por outro lado, talvez desejes também ler https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caralho, que é uma definição mais ao acordo do Portugues de ambos lados do oceano.
<artur_mallmann> ok, kkkkkkk
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<GhostBuster> clear
<GhostBuster> ls
<GhostBuster> fuck you
<GhostBuster> lammers
<GhostBuster> speak english or diw
<GhostBuster> diw
<GhostBuster> die
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-16
<GhostBuster> ls
<GhostBuster> ae
<GhostBuster> fala aemano
<GhostBuster> exit
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<wopgan> +i wopgan
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> bom dia
<PauloHNev> instalei aqui o rkhunter e rodei e ele encontrou Suspect files: 1, algúem poderia me ajudar a descobrir se ele é perigoso
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> bom dia
<annakamilla> Oi
<annakamilla2>  comprei uma outra placa de rede usb e não to conseguindo ter um bom rendimento com ela
<annakamilla2> modelo: tplink tl-wn821n v4
<annakamilla2> oi xgrind
<Titor> Eai
<Elfon_> Tenho a home encriptada com luks. alguém sabe como lido com isso em uma instalação do Ubuntu /minto?
<Elfon_> mint
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, Assuntos incomuns são raramente respondidos no IRC.
<Dannt3> ola :D
<Elfon_> KurtKraut: e que eu tenho a home encriptada pelo mandriva. Tavares querendo instalar o mint. mas não sei como.
<Elfon_> entendo que é difícil resposta no IRC. ainda mais hoje
<annakamilla2> pois é ninguem me respondeu tb
<lestaty> o canal é sobre ubuntu, perguntas sobre desempenho de placas raramente alguém irá responder anna
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Mesmo assunto sendo sobre Ubuntu, se a pergunta é incomum, a chance de estar alguém aqui online com algum conhecimento no assunto ao mesmo tempo que a pergunta é feita beira a nula.
<lestaty> é mais fácil tentar no google ou entrar em contato com o fabricante
<lestaty> sim kurt, mas se for sobre ubuntu, mesmo sendo incomum, jogando a pergunta e esperando e/ou ir tentando por alguns dias, é mais fácil de se conseguir resposta
<annakamilla2> mas é sobre ubuntu to tentando fazer um negócio aqui e não tá dando certo e já fiz tudo isso.
<lestaty> então precisa ser mais específica anna, você apenas disse <<comprei uma outra placa de rede usb e não to conseguindo ter um bom rendimento com ela>> não há nada relativo ao ubuntu nisso :)
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Ficar vindo aqui vários dias para fazer a mesma pergunta como se fosse posto do SUS? Isso é burrice.
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Se a pergunta é incomum, em fórum e mailing lists há mais chance de resposta pois não é necessário o alinhamento dos astros entre quem pergunta e quem responde estarem online ao mesmo tempo.
<lestaty> se a pessoa precisa e não encontra em lugar algum, sim kurt. Muitas gente entra aqui, joga a pergunta, nem espera e sai... eu e a maioria não acompanha aqui o tempo todo, mas quando vou ver e muitas vezes responder, a pessoa se foi...
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Sim, o que você descreve acontece quase sempre. O que é uma prova que aqui não é um lugar adequado para procurar ajuda. Se fosse num fórum, você veria a pergunta e daria a resposta sem risco de falar para o vento. Quem perguntou garantidamente receberia sua resposta.
<lestaty> se for assim, podemos fechar o canal e nos mudarmos pra um forum então :P
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Não jogue a água do banho com o bebê junto. Uma coisa uma coisa, outra coisa outra coisa.
<lestaty> ueh, até perguntas simples demoram a ser respondidas... não é exclusividade de perguntas difíceis ou incomuns...
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Sim, exato.
<lestaty> se quem quer saber não for persistente, não consegue ueh
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Mas o fato de seu dedo mindinho do pé não ser essencial para locomoção não te faz ir até o cirurgião pedir para removê-lo.
<lestaty> enfim, quem quer, pergunta e corre atrás, não adianta ficar discutindo se aqui ou forum responde, ambos os locais demoram e nem sempre a resposta é garantida
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Se você tem um problema e existe o caminho mais fácil, rápido e seguro de resolver e o caminho mais difícil, lento e inseguro, eu vou sempre avisar aos que escolhem o caminho pior que fizeram uma má escolha.
<lestaty> ambos dão na mesma cara, nenhum é melhor que outro
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<KurtKraut> lestaty, Claro que o fórum é melhor que o IRC. O problema que você mesmo descreveu não ocorre no IRC.
<KurtKraut> lestaty, O cidadão pergunta uma única vez e qualquer resposta que ele receber, um alerta irá por e-mail.
<lestaty> uhum, okay
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-17
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia a todos
<merlim>  bom dia
<barna> salve salve merlim
<merlim> barna:  e ae man
<merlim> to curtindo minha steam machine
<merlim> barnnnnaaa faz um case pra mim por ela man
<merlim> please ahuahuahua
<merlim> quer o modelo pra tu ter uma ideia???
<barna> bora papear no ##._.## ?
<merlim> bora e nos tamu onde ahauhaha malz agora que vi
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<merlim> ola
<astroo--> ola
<astroo--> Ubuntu user forums hack leaks millions of user details  http://www.itnews.com.au/news/ubuntu-user-forums-hack-leaks-millions-of-user-details-430954
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo--> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xdoctor> ola
<xdoctor> alguém utiliza android no raspberry pi?
<astroo-> ola
<xdoctor> astroo-, valeu
<xdoctor> astroo-, vou lá pesquisar
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xdoctor> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest4521> bom dia
<Guest4521> alguém usa o combo net virtua? internet + telefone voip
<Guest4521> estou com um problema, quando ponho o meu d-link como roteador no modem, o telefone deixa de funcionar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-13
<slipttees> bom dia galera.
<slipttees> Seguinte, estou com Dual Boot UEFI Ubuntu 16.04 amd64 + Windows 10 Pro 64, o windows uma vez ou outra trava em uma tela preta no boot, onde aparece só o cursor do mouse. Alguém ai pode me ajudar.
<Elfon> alguém sabe onde encontro a opção Inserir ==> Vincular a dados externos... no libreoffice calc 5?
<picasso_DF> Alguém sabe como posso usar a placa de vídeo direto no vmware sem ser por soft? Usar o hardware mesmo... ?
<picasso_DF> desculpem fugir do tema do grupo.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> picasso_DF, nao da
<nuno_nunes> picasso_DF, so podes usar a grafica do hardware quando esta instalado no teu disco
<nuno_nunes> picasso_DF, que linux usas
<picasso_DF> Então nuno_nunes... eu vi um vídeo que com 2 placas de vídeo e 2 monitores no qemu tem como fazer isso... usando uma para sua maquina e outra para a maquina virtual... queria saber se é possível fazer isso usando a do pc mesmo, só, 1...
<nuno_nunes> a maquina virtual só server para emular e nada mais
<nuno_nunes> tu podes ter um windows e linux na mesma maquina
<nuno_nunes> já eu tenho 7 linuxs e windows 10
<nuno_nunes> xD
<picasso_DF> Sim, sim mas tem meios de dá um bypass na virtualização de soft e usar o hardware com 95% de eficiência pelo menos no qemu.
<nuno_nunes> por esse meio nao da
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/a/bDznU
<picasso_DF> ^^
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/a/qHDGk
<picasso_DF> :]
<nuno_nunes> picasso_DF, que sistemas usasr
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> ricardobarbosams, bem vindo de volta
<nuno_nunes> xD
<picasso_DF> Uso ubuntu 16.04, exemplo, do que estou falando: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI
<picasso_DF> mas ai precisa de 2 placas de vídeos e 2 monitores =s
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<picasso_DF> Olá =]
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta com alguma duvida em linux4
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-15
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ArGoN> \server irc.virtualife.com.br
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem tem duvidas em linux?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rdantas> Pessoal, boa noite. Quando ligo meu note me deparo com um erro com relação aos acentos, a solução que encontrei na internet é digitar no terminal: ibus-setup e dar ok, pronto, volta a funcionar, porém quando ele liga novamente o problama volta. Alguém sabe como resolver isso de forma permanente?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rdantas> ok, não tenho pressa...
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-16
<hggdh> rdantas: qual a versão do Ubuntu, e qual tipo (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, xubuntu, etc)?
<rdantas> hggdh meu ubuntu é 16.04 lts, é Ubuntu mesmo.
<astroo-> rdantas  es novo aqui?
<rdantas> astroo já entrei algumas vezes aqui, mas pode considerar novo
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<rdantas> obrigado!
<hggdh> gone... mas: Settings/Regional Settings, escolha iBus. Feito
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> bom dia :]
<rungcc> buenos
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boss
<mirqui> boa tarde :]
<rungcc> boa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-09
<Elfon> pessoal, o bb parou de acesar depois que atualizou o firefox e o java
<Elfon> alguem sabe como fuciona a tivação do java no firefox?
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-11
<Elfon> pessoal, como inicio com versões anteriores do kernel no mint?
<hggdh> Elfon: se o Mint també usa Grub (e creio que sim), then basta, ao início do boot, pressionar a tecla left shift; isto dirá ao grub que o menu de boot deve ser apresentado
<Elfon> hggdh, ok...lw...vou tentar
<Elfon> hggdh, meu firefox tá meio maluco...não muda mecanismo de busca e outras coisas....o libreoffice writer não salva em outros formatos....pode ser o kernel?
<hggdh> Elfon: difícil
<hggdh> kernel não está preocupado com formatos
<hggdh> ou agentes de pesquisa
<Elfon> hggdh, ok...pq nunca vi isso...espero que não seja malware ou coisa parecida...que tb acho difícil
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-13
<VESSC> boa noite
<VESSC> alguem online para me ajudar
<VESSC> instalar uma placa de video AMD no linux KDEneon
<VESSC> por gentileza
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<VESSC> tranquilo
<VESSC> obrigado
<slipttees> Bom dia galera
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém sabe o que significa o símbolo "$" nas formulas do libreofice?
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-09
<rafael> 632
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-10
<Perfec7> bom dia
<hggdh> bom dia
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-12
<Celso> ,
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-13
<rapier> https://imgur.com/ODIfljs
<rapier> esse vídeo é ótimo > https://youtu.be/CnqsYRjCLfo
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-06
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-07
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-08
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-09
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-10
<Celso> Bom dia!
<OERIAS> ola
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-11
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<eggandthefox[m]> boa tarde
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-12
<Celso> Bom dia!
